# Abroadies Chat 2008



## Fidget

Happy New Year Ladies 

A new home to start the new year.



  ​
The List is Growing !!!


Abroadie Ladies in Waiting  

Coconutkym FET    Testing 20/09    


Abroadie's Miracles 

MichelleM72 IVI Valencia DE FET   
Kasia IM Barcelona DE IVF March  
twiggy2 Ceram DE IVF 2006   
SaraJane Fertimed Cz DE IVF    
Joeyad DE IVF IM Barcelona   
Beanie10 Ceram DE  
badgerb Ceram DE   
Cesca Ceram DE IVF   
Safarigirl Ceram DE IVF   
earthe kitt Invamed DE   
HEM IVI Barcelona DE   
Nat210 Ceram DE   
Vindo Serum Athens DE    
Boakie Ceram DE   
Hola69 Altra Vita DE   
Becca1969 EGV, Latvia DE  
Radnorgirl  
Brownowl CFC DE   
Lazydog Ceram DE   
WWAV! (AJ)IM Barcelona DE   
Janeup IVI DE IVF   EDD 27/12/07 
Sally123 IM Barcelona DE IVF  
Druzy  
Bonnie/b123     EDD 02/03/08
Plurps IM DEDS   
RSMM Reprofit DE  
Solar2001 DE ICSI at Imfer in Murcia  

Good Luck to all those waiting for tx   
*
Abroadie Crew   * 

*
SPAIN   * 

Jet Ceram  
Penelope Positive Ceram 
Bel Ceram 
River Ceram 
Jassie Ceram 
Casey Ceram 
Pinkpaula Ceram 
Andream Ceram 
Valie Ceram 
Kone Ceram 
Nat210 Ceram 
NikkiAnk Ceram 
Nosnic Ceram 
Meercat Ceram 
Lozzy Ceram 
Shazzer Ceram 
LaraB Ceram 
Boakie Ceram 
Rosalind Ceram 
Reb Ceram DE 
Lazydog Ceram  
GeorgieB Ceram  
Jaydi Ceram DE Feb  
crusoe IM Barcelona DE IVF  
AJ London IM Barcelona DE 
Plurps IM Barcelona 
Clararose IM Barcelona 
Louise999 IM Barcelona DE IVF 
Kendra IM Barcelona DE IVF 
Jewel IM Barcelona 
EllieJ IM Barcelona 
Joeyad IM Barcelona 
Marina41 IM Barcelona DE 
roze IVIB DE IVF 
Rozlu IVIB 
nycdreams IVI Barcelona Awaiting donor 
Bluebell IVI Barcelona DE FET 
Pearl IVI DE IVF 
Purplechick IVI DE IVF   
Janeup IVI DE IVF 
Atticus Instituto Cefer IVF 
Radnorgirl Ceram  
MrsBunny Ceram FET Oct 07 
Sally123 IM Barcelona DE IVF 
SpayKay DEIVF at Ordas & Palomo 
Larkles Ceram DE IVF 
Bengal Ceram DE IVF 
coconutkym IM DE IVF 
Jamina DEIVF 
Wendie IVI Alicante 
Solar2001 DE ICSI at Imfer in Murcia 

*
Russia   * 

alanelaine Altra Vita DE IVF 
Emer Altra Vita DE awaiting date 
Lesleyjane Altra Vita 

*
 Czech   * 

Weeble Fertimed DE IVF 
SaraJane Fertimed DE IVF 
Babybliss Fertimed IVF 
Dawnguzz DE IVF    
Yonny Reprofit  
RSMUM Reprofit   

*
 Greece   * 

gigglygirl Serum Athens DE IVF 
B123 Serum DE IVF 
Vindo Athens DE 
Mickle Chania DE IVF 

*
 Germany   * 

Andy_N_Yil Munich ICSI 

*
 South Africa   * 

Brownowl CFC DE IVF  

*
 Turkey   * 

Buster24 Istanbul IVF 

*
 Poland   * 

Schmoo73 Invimed 
AlmaMay hammersmith/Invimed 
Tea Invimed 

*
 Latvia   * 

*
 Barbados   * 

CLV1978 Barbados IVF 

*
Ukraine   * 

Druzy ISIDA DEIVF 
Mini-me ISIDA DE IVF 

*AWAITING UPDATES   

TinaK IM Barcelona 

I want to wish you all      vibes...

Debs
xxxxx*


----------



## Jennifer

Blimey just look at that list ! 

When I was doing it it was just a good handful of us !

HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE !!!

Love Jennifer xx xx


----------



## RSMUM

HIYA JEN!!!! SOO nice to hear from you and also thanks for your funny penguin thingy - just had bad news from another FF friend so seeing our cheeky penguins made me smile again...


----------



## Jennifer

Hey Deb - lovely to see you   Happy New Year to you and your bump !!!  xx


----------



## Jennifer

Happy Birthday Gigglygirl !!!

Hope you have a lovely day 

Lots of love
Jennifer xx


----------



## MOODY

Hi Abroadies   how is everyone today!!! O my what a lovely new home for
2008   thank you Debs, Hi jen love the penguins their really funny  .
GIGGLYGIRL  HAPPY BIRTHDAY    HAVE A GREAT DAY!!!
I hope everyone injoyed themselfs last night!!! i did  
Bye for now, Love MOODY.X


----------



## bluebell

HAPPY BIRTHDAY to our lovely laughing lady !  Only you could have a birthday at such a party time of year ! Hope you are having a lovely time !
Bloobs xxxxxxx


----------



## Sasha B

HAPPY BIRTHDAY GIGGLY. HOPE IT YOU HAD A FAB DAY!!!

Love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## RSMUM

Happy B'day Giggles! All the best


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya

Sorry to gatecrash your thread but just wanted to say....

Happy New year, may it be a good one for all

but mainly to say a very  to our Gigglygirl

Love Emxx


----------



## Jaydi

Happy New Year Abroadies!!  

Thanks for the new home and new beginning Fidget.  Please can you add me to the list for Ceram – we are going for DE ICSI in Feb.

Heffalump – lovely to hear from you – hope all is going well for you.

Jen – hope you had a great Christmas with your twins.

Giggly – happy birthday!!  

Rsmum –  hope all is going well for you.

Roze – hope you’ve had a lovely Christmas with Ella.

Sasha – have been thinking of you over the hols.  Hope you are doing ok.  Big hugs.

Bluebell –  Thanks for your New Year message – yes abroadies is very precious indeed.

Moody – fabby posts as always.  Not long now until you fly!!  

Jules – yes – good riddance to 2007!!!  I’m with you on that one!    Happy 2008 x

Crusoe – hope you’ve had a great holiday away from it all.  Thanks for your lovely new year message – you summed it all up perfectly.  Love and luck to you too.  Looking forward to hearing what you’re up to on the Goldies.

Bonnie – so sorry to hear about your daughter being poorly again with her ear.  I hope you are both on the mend now.  Keep warm!!  

Lara – wishing you a fabulous new year too.

Mrs Bunny – so glad you had a lovely time in Switzerland.  I’m excited to hear you are having treatment around same time as me, Larkles and Poopy.  What great company!  How are you doing?  I’ve started the BCP and have been vomity ever since – I have the worst luck! So that’s dampened my spirits somewhat but hopefully I’ll bounce back soon.
Your post about this forum really touched me – big hugs to you.  Good luck this year!  

Safarigirl -  thank you so much for your message before Christmas.  I found Christmas extra tough this year with it just being DH and me yet again - I have been longing for a family more than ever.  Your story is such an inspiration and it has been really important to me that you and the fab women here know what it is like and you stay around to share in our stories too.  I don’t know if I’m making sense – I seem to lose my ability to write when I think about how much this means to me but just wanted to say the support here is what has kept me going this holiday.  Thank you!!

Well this post has taken me 3 days to type because the bcp seems to have given me morning sickness!    I can’t believe it.  But I have been thinking of you all and wish you all the best new year ever!  Good bye 2007!!!!!!

Sorry to those I’ve missed but looking at the screen isn’t much fun at the mo.  But I am thinking of you x x x

Big hugs everyone

Jaydi xxx


----------



## Newday

We have accpeted our donor and are planned for ET on 11th feb

So waiting for AF to have injection now

dawn


----------



## Grumpygirl

Dawn- great news. Here's to a lovely start to 2008 and a BFP for you and lots of others. 

Hi to everyone, apologies as have been a bit awol as we've been away and I've got to actually plan lessons for tomorrow now. Bit of a shock after 2 1/2 weeks! 

Thanks for all the birthday wishes- how did you know, Jen?? I may have told you    but don't remember it!   Anyway, it was a lovely surprise to come back and have so many lovely wishes and I kept all my cards and pressies for when we got back too and it was so nice to open them all and EVERYTHING! 

REALLY don't want to go back tomorrow, am struggling to get motivated to see my especially scrotey class tomorrow let alone plan anything for them to learn. Any ideas ?? 

Here's to a fab 2008 and lots of happiness for everyone! I hope it's better than 2007 was but I've already started it with antibiotics, another abcess on my gum and sickness and diarrohea.   To be fair though, that did start in 2007 so maybe we can forget it and move towards a lovely 2008.    

Love to everyone, no time for personals really. Well, would love to but may get the sack if I do! (for teaching crap lessons.)
Giggly
xx


----------



## Newday

I had my Cr***y class firdst thing today. I took them a tin of biscuits for doing well in their mock paper year 10 have their REAL exam on 15th. they were C**p as usual so brought the tin home unopened. I HATE kids

Dawn


----------



## Grumpygirl

Dawn,
My deepest sympathies, I'm sooooooooo looking forward to tomorrow. NOT. I truly love teaching but got so stitched up this year with my timetable it's untrue. Here's a   to them from me and a      to you from me. It's only 6 weeks until half term...
Giggly
xx


----------



## bluebell

Just a quickie to say how thrilled I am to hear about your next cycle Dawn !!!
Yippeeeeee !! Wishing you the biggest, fattest of positives this time.
Blouebell xxxxxxxxx


----------



## RSMUM

Hiya Boob - how are you doing? Can't believe your littley is almost 2!  

Congrats Dawn ,and best of luck - exciting times ahead!   

Hi to everyone else - how are you all doing?

X


----------



## RSMUM

sorry Bluebell oops - I meant " Bloob! "


----------



## Sasha B

Hi girls,

I haven't really been posting much but I have been keeping an eye on you all.

I had a really tough Christmas, not knowing whether or not Dh's sperm would be released for transport in time for my cycle in January, but unfortunately this has not happened and I am heartbroken. Stepan has been wonderful and has tried to help me in every possible way. The long and short of it is until I get dh's sperm moved across to Brno (whenever that may be) I won't be going out for tx. Just gutted. 

Sasha xxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Sasha - I have been thinking of you over Christmas; so very sorry to read your news. I really hope that someone can help you or knows more than I do about how to beat the stupid system...

Love and hugs  

Jules
xx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Looks like there will be a clutch of us cycle soon.....   I have just started the Pill, waiting to have my Decap injection, then onwards and upwards....

Jaydi - I am feeling a bit "[email protected]" on the Pill too.... 

Good luck to us all in 2008!!!

Jules
xx


----------



## Newday

well af has arrived today bang on time so it's the depot injection today or tomorrow

so all sytems go

dawn


----------



## HEM

Dawn

That's great, it is not nice when AF does not play ball but this time it has. Best of luck with the meds and  should not be too long for ET now.  Thinking of you...

Helen xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ElleJay

Hello!  Finally back with an working computer (cobbled together from bits, but who cares?) and an internet connection - wooohooo!  DH and I sick as dogs with flu through the whole christmas break, but feeling a bit better now.  Missed you all massively!

Sasha - I was wondering how you were getting on - I am so, so sorry that you are having to climb such pointless, ridiculous mountains, I hope you will get to the top soon and get a date for tx - it's not much to ask for is it?  The lack of compassion in al this is astounding.

Dawn - great news about your next cycle starting up - good luck and I will add mine to all the other crossed fingers!

Giggles - belated Happy Birthday to you! 

Jaydi - I found Christmas tough too (and nothing to do with the flu) and had lots of weepy moments, big hugs to you.

Safarigirl - thanks for your answer to my post on your thread, you are fantastic.

RSMum - hope everything is going well for you

Heffalump - ditto!

Bonnie - hope you and DD are better now and had a good Christmas and New Year.

This could only be a quickie as DH is heading off to work in Italy again for the next three months and he leaves tomorrow morning, not surprisingly, I have left everything to the last minute and still have a load of ironing to get through....deep joy!

Lots of love to everyone, 

Lesleyj xxxx


----------



## Lara B

Happy new year all abroadies  

Dawn, great news to hear that AF has arrived and you'll soon have the injection, makes you feel like you're on your way.  

Jules, you're cycling soon too, you'll have lots of cycle buddies I think.  Lets hope you and Dawn begin the new trend for BFP this year.  

Sasha, sorry to hear that your plans didn't work out, I really thought there might have been a way around it.  Fingers crossed that by some chance, you do manage to make things happen and your tx can go ahead.  

Giggly, sorry to hear that your gum has been playing up again, and you have the sickness bug, hopefully you'll be better soon.

Jaydi, it won't be long for you either, Feb will come round quickly and you'll be txing again.  Hopefully you'll join the new list of BFP that Dawn starts off.    

Lesley, welcome back, glad to see that your comp is back up and running - what on earth did we do without them?  Glad you're feeling a bit better now.

As for me, we've decided not to tx at all this year, it will be the first year since 2000 that we haven't done a cycle.  We're going to enjoy our much deserved holiday in August.  We've been in touch with Ruth and will probably have treatment in 2009, even though I said the last one would be our last.  After our chemical pregnancy this time, its given me a bit of hope, and I've convinced myself that I'm still young enough to continue.  Also, quick question, strangely as I was giving the house a huge tidy I found an old temperature graph I took when we first started TTC.  In that it showed that my temperature was at its highest around 23rd day of the cycle.  There were some increases around 16th day.  Would that mean that I'm probably not ovulating till around 23rd? Not very sure what to make of it? Can anyone help?  Just wondering if when I was TTC naturally, I wasn't BD at the right time.

Anyway, love to everyone I haven't mentioned.

Lara xx


----------



## Newday

Well the injection has been done this morning so we are on our way

dawn


----------



## safarigirl

just wanted to wish everyone happy new year .... fresh start, and good to see so many about to start a cycle ....
Lara i know you are not going to do treatment this year, i think its great to take a break, to be ready for a fresh start when you feel more able to go through it (and of course you have youth on your side - even better!!!)  YOu could perhaps keep a temp chart which would show you when ovulating, but you would need a few charts to see if you ovulated late ... i used to keep charts and remember that a spike showed ovulation ...

big hello to everyone, look forward to lots of chats, laughs and of course many celebrations this year ....


----------



## bluebell

Just a quicky from work.  
Sasha, still haven't managed to speak to you again !  Thinking of you loads. 
Just a quick thought Lara ... could you use the kits from chemists to find out when you are ovulating... I thought they are supposed to be pretty accurate ?
Fingers crossed Dawn !
Love to everyone else,
Bluebell xxxx (or Boobs as RSmum calls me !!!!  ).


----------



## Jaydi

Hi Lara – I was wondering about the test kit too that Bluebell mentioned.  I couldn’t follow my temp charts very well at all   but once I used a Persona test kit I knew exactly when I ovulated.  I could then spot it for myself after that.  And I eagerly looked forward to the red light days!    It can be expensive to buy the pee sticks each month £10? but once you get to know your cycle and when the egg symbol will appear you can be clever about it and not use a new stick each day (only for egg days).  I loved my test kit and the eggs.  Shame I had blocked tubes all along!! I remember the con looked at all my charts and told me I wasn’t pregnant because I did all the charts and didn’t relax.    Lovely how they make you think it’s your fault.   I have also heard about a cheaper way where women use an ovulation microscope and checking your mucous?  Or did I dream it?  Try doing a search.  I feel really envious of you taking a year out.  Have a great time and you’ve got that fabby holiday on the horizon too haven’t you.  You are so young – lucky you!!  Enjoy your year it must be a relief to have a plan now.  Yippeee you can relax.

Dawn – so thrilled to hear you are on your way!!  My injection will be next Tuesday – so not far behind you!  I had a great acupuncture session this morning and feel loads better and more positive too.  

Lesley – I really appreciated you sharing your story about being weepy over Christmas.  I should have had a lovely time with DH but on Christmas day I just couldn’t stop sobbing.  Big hugs to you too.  So glad you back with us – we missed you too.  

Jules – how are you feeling now?  I’m sorry to hear you feel grotty on the pill too   – and at the same time I’m relieved to hear I’m not the only one – I feel such a freak when I say the pill makes me throw up.  Anyway I’m coming out the other side now.  Very bloated though.  When is your jab due?  

Sasha -  have been thinking of you.  I hope things get moving again for you really soon and you can make a firm plan.  

Giggly and Dawn back at school!  How many more gets up until half term?  I can see you marking big X in your calendars each day.   Giggly I hope your gum is better now and the antibiotics have done their stuff.  

Lots of love everyone 

Jaydi xxx


----------



## Newday

Jaydi

who showed you my calender?

It's always like that but more so as the txc is at half term

dawn


----------



## Ms Minerva

Jaydi - I get my jab next Monday, so it really looks like we will be cycle buddies, with Dawn, which is lovely.

Lara - sometimes it is good to have a break from tx and to feel human again. I am sure that it may not feel like it, but you do have time on your side. Please stay in touch with us though!

Lesleyj - I was weepy over Christmas too, 'cos I missed my Dad *soooo *much!   

Christmas really can be hard for a lot of people, big hugs to you. 

Sasha - thinking of you. 

RSMUM - how are you? Hope that you are blooming!

Hello to Giggly, Safarigirl, Hem, MrsBuny, Bluebell, Bonnie, Moody,Roze, Heffalump, Crusoe and the people that I have forgotten to mention but will remember just as soon as I press the "post" button!

Jules
xxx


----------



## Lara B

Hi ladies

Many many thanks for your great advice, Debs sent me some details of a website that shows you temp charts and so having looked at that, have realised that I actually ovulated around 15/16th day.  Thanks for your thoughts on the ovulating predictor kits, but as my one tube is no longer viable, there is no point using them because the egg couldn't possibly get through.  I was just wondering whether I had previously been bd'ing at the wrong time, but it doesn't look like it.  

Jules, hope AF shows on time for you so you can have ur jab next Monday.  I'm quite looking forward to a year without tx, and hopefully yes I will feel human again esp after my hols.  We've considered going away next Xmas as it was quite hard again without mum, like you, it hit me again during this "family time".  It didn't help that my dad went away and left me to it really.  It's such a sad time.  I will keep in touch, and will watch with anticipation of your stories.

Jaydi, glad you are feeling a bit better now and enjoyed your accupuncture session today.

Dawn, glad to hear that your injection went smoothly, not long to go now!

Hello and love to all other abroadies.

Lara xxx


----------



## RSMUM

So sorry to hear that Xmas was so hard for some of you, as you say, Mrs. M, it can be one of the toughest times of the year.  

So, who's cycling next then? 3 of you I think..     

Sasha - I SO wish there was somethin I could do to help you out somehow - what an awful situation to be, so unfair..thinking of you lots..........

Thanks for thinking of me Jules..I am doing fine, I wouldn't actually say I was blooming  but I am MUCH better, not so tired and sickly..and really pleased that I now have a proper bump rather than just looking very plump and bloated! ..it's weird though, I still can't get my head around the fact that it's actually happening, I can't allow myself to get too excited..I guess it's just as a result of doing tx for so many years..so many disappointments...or maybe I'm just a natural worrier! ha!

Hi to everyone else - sorry you've had such  a horrid start to the year Giggles and such a  horrid class Dawn - brill to hear from you Bluebell...hugs to all you lovely abroadies

D X


----------



## three_stars

Hi Ladies,

Sorry that I too have been a bit AWOL over the holidays... was not a great time for me at all as we were not home with family, DD with ear infection and ex DH here for 6 days after Christmas.  He did help me quite a bit with some clearing out and packing boxes to basement that desperately needed to be done.  Unfortunately my studio still looks packed!!!  So will need to do a second clear out very soon. 

I have just had a glance back and see that some of you will be cycling together soon which is very exciting.
Also that some of you had hard times as well at the holidays.  It is such an emotional time and I am sorry for those that felt down.

I promise to answer some PMs as soon as I can.

May 2008 bring happiness to all of us.

Much Love,

Bonnie


----------



## ElleJay

Hi!  Can't believe I can use the internet again at home, still pathetically chuffed!  DH has even set me up with Skype so we can talk to each other for free while he is away working in Italy - the wonders of modern technology!

RSmum - glad you're feeling better and looking bumpy now - how wonderful!

Bonnie - sorry that lovely DD has an ear infection, I hope it clears up soon.  Good that ex DP was helping you tidy up - least he could do! I can't believe you are 32 weeks now, but I hope you are feeling better too.

Giggles - rotten news about the yanked tooth, but does this yukky bit at least mean you won't be getting any more gum problems now? Silver lining and all that?

Lara - I hope you enjoy your time out, I would echo that it is something I wish I was young enough to do, as this constant hamster wheel of treatment cycles is exhausting!

Jules/Jaydi/Dawn - really good luck to the three of you for this cycle - I'm due out again this month, so lets hope we have a heck of a start to the new year! I think Moody is also going in Feb, so good luck to you too.

Bluebell - really like the alternative name of boobs - makes me smile every time!

Sasha - I hope you hear some good news soon as this limbo they have stuck you in is cruel.

Lots of love to all you wonderful abroadies!

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## Jaydi

Lesleyj – it’s so good to have you back!  How are things going for you?  I’m so relieved it’s a new year and new start.  You must miss DH so much when he’s away – I reckon having skype will make a huge difference.  My DH only goes away for a week at a time – but it seems ages!  He’s going to be away for a week during my 2WW – lucky him!!  

Bonnie – so good to hear from you.  You’re another one who was glad to wave goodbye to the Christmas hols I think this year?  32 weeks now!!  Wow.  Big hugs to you xxx  I miss not hearing about people’s pregnancies.  I don’t feel I belong on the bumps and babies but here we don’t mention it at all.  It’s such a limbo place isn’t it?

RSmum – glad you’re feeling better and enjoying your bump.  I think it’s so unfair that we don’t allow ourselves to get too excited and can’t really believe it’s happening – we’ve sort of lost our innocence haven’t we?  But you are just as pregnant as everyone else!!  Yipeeee!  Are you going to have a ticker?

Lara – Have fun planning your trip. x

Jules, Dawn, Mrs Bunny – wow cycle buddies!  I’ve never had a cycle buddy.  What happens in the 2WW?  Does someone have to bang all our heads together?    How are you all doing?

Giggly – sorry to hear what you have been through with your tooth.  Poor you!!!!  

Sasha – hope you’re doing ok.

Well guys I’m feeling on a rollercoaster already.  I think because the Pill is making me feel so rotten it makes me think about tx even more.  Those of you who m/c and then tried again – how did you do it??  I’m going insane already.  It’s seems harder than after a BFN.  Even typing this is making me well-up with tears.  

Big hugs everyone

Jaydi xxx


----------



## ElleJay

Hi Jaydi - Hugs to you - I know what you mean about feeling weird about having treatment again after m/c - I have been all over the place - one minute crying and thinking that I can't go through it again, and the next absolutely desperate for it all to be happening.... The hormones won't be helping either of us as well.  

I am also worrying how I will feel if it works again, or how I will feel if it doesn't.  It sucks - but the long and short of it is that if I don;t go and have treatment, I will be stuck in this limbo for a lot longer. Fine time for DH to go away - and, if I do get pregnant, his contract is for 9 months, so he will miss the whole thing and just jet in in time for the birth!

I didn't register that Mrs Bunny was cycling again too, so good luck to you as well - we're getting quite a crowd together!

Love to everyone

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## safarigirl

jaydi, i am so sorry to hear it is hard for you - and because i have had the same experience i thought i'd write to you ... it is difficult, and if you can (despite the pain of your miscarriage) know that you have every possibility of having a succesful pregnancy the next time around (I had 3 miscarriages, and on second ivf treatment had a succesful pregnancy ... so it can be done)  It is very sad a miscarriage, and involves (at least for me) a pain of expectation, dreams, hope  unfufilled  ... and it is hard to deal with this, plus miscarriage initself is a physical and emotional process that is very lonely, so your feelings are very real and i would be surprised if you did not feel them (I say this to let you know that you have every right to this feeling of sadness, feel it, let the tears roll, then wipe them away and release it knowing that you are up for a wonderful chance again.  (so i guess coping is a combination of feeling and releasing the pain ... if that makes sense)
As doctors will say its (miscarriage) a good sign as it shows your body "knows what to do" - this is of course no help when you are grieving, but remember each cycle is a fresh start, a real possibility of success.  I have seen people on these boards get a bfp the first go; and others take almost 8 attempts, or any number or combination inbetween ... no-one is the same, BUT EVERY PERSON has a chance .. SO DO YOU ...  
I think we all live (on these boards) with the pain of miscarriage, or failed treatments, or different medical issues - different roads we have travelled to be here, no-one i know is on these boards fresh faced and innocent about having a child,  -  but somehow somewhere the dream of a child lets us fight again and keep trying, despite what each person has been thrown to deal with on this road ... i know its hard to gear yourself up, time and time again, but if you can, do, because it is so worth the effort and knowing that you are doing everything you can to realise your dream.
(ps i have always like your saying under your age "how did that happen" - really lovely, i might steal it!)  I will be rooting for you and know that i am here to support you along this road ...

big hello to all the other abroadies, lots going for treatment, and i am here waiting and hoping and longing to open the "abroadies virtual bar" for a dam fine celebration!!!


----------



## safarigirl

lesleyj our posts crossed, so big hugs to you as well, and i guess my thoughts to jaydi the same for you ...
the best time to go for treatment is "at the worst time" - taunt the universe!  Earthekitt once told me to buy a really good pair of jeans that really fit before treatment!!!  I did, i'm pleased to report i never wore them for a year!  I know aj decided to do a whole lot of home renovations at the same time of treatment, and of course spent 9 months of pregnancy under home renovations .... so the universe seems to have  a sense of humour about treatments and success!!!


----------



## ElleJay

Safarigirl - you are a real sweetie! Quite like the idea of taunting fate - maybe I should move house while DH is away - that would teach him to bog off to Italy working (he'd be coming with me in the house move of course)!

Please give your littlie a lovely cuddle from me -

Love

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## RSMUM

Yes, and I was all set to move to Hong Kong remember!   We had the flights booked for 4 days after ET!


----------



## Jaydi

Hi Lesleyj – I’m sorry to hear you’re finding it a rollercoaster too.  You are right that being in limbo is no fun either.  Hugs to you too xxx  I thought my DH was jammy heading off for the 2WW – yours has got the right idea hasn’t he? – the whole 9 months!  He just won’t recognise you.  

Today I started listening to the ivf hypnosis cd that Lara recommended – thank you Lara!  I feel relaxed for the first time in days!  

Safarigirl – thank you very much for your post.  What you said really struck a chord with me – it reminded me of ‘Feel the fear and do it anyway’ - feeling sad needn’t be a reason not to carry on.  You are right it is a wonderful chance that we have.  It is so hard to make sense of anything when woman can fall pregnant on their 8th attempt – I keep wanting someone to answer my question ‘but why?’  Maybe in 5 years time someone will have more answers to these mysteries and ivf will be more dependable.
You are very welcome to steal ‘how did that happen’  - I’d be delighted.  I love the new jeans plan!  
Yes we are ready for the abroadies virtual bar to open for a new season aren’t we?  Fingers crossed.

RSmum – DH keeps showing me jobs he’s tempted  to apply for overseas –  I’ve been feeling quite stressed about it - I never thought it could be a good sign!!  

Big hugs everyone.  Thanks so much for all the support  

Jaydi xxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Quick roll call for cycle Buddies on this thread!

So far there is Mrs Bunny, Dawn, Jaydi, LesleyJ and myself, have I missed anyone? 

Jules


----------



## alanelaine

Hi everybody,

Can anybody help us with a brief description of the long protocol as we've only ever had the short one?

We've been prescribed Buserelin daily or Decapeptyl daily (15-20 ampoules) and we assume these can be obtained through our GP (who supports our treatment) but can you tell us when to first take the meds and at what stage does the donor have egg retreival and then when do we have transfer.

This has probably been posted here a dozen times before but I couldn't quite get a simplified answer.

Hope all you guys are doing well - nice to see some good news for some familiar faces and hope 2008 is good to everybody else.

A&E


----------



## Ms Minerva

Alanelaine - sorry I have only ever done the short protocol, so can't help you, but just wanted to say "hello" and to wish you luck.

What about posting on the general IVF board or Peer Support?

Jules xx


----------



## mini-me

Alanelaine,

When I used Buserelin daily for my 1st  donor ivf, I started injected on day 19 or day 21 (can't remember that exactly) of the cycle before ED, had a period (still injecting) and had my last injection around the the day of the donor's egg retrevial - progesterone support started then. Transfer was 4 days later (day 3 transfer), but it could go up to day 5 transfer.  Hope this helps.  
Did your clinic not give you a 'timetable' of what was happening when?  Mind you, we didn't at first, we had to ask to have it written out for us and got them to go through with us!
I noticed on your info at the bottom (hope I've remembered this right!) that you had a fibroid removed.  Was it advsied you had it removed?  I have at least one, but it doesn't impinge on the lining, so I've been advised to leave it.  Hope this isn't affecting my chances.

Sorry not been around girls.  Trying not to think about IF, but it's difficult when I'm surrounded by pregnant women at work and my sister's just announced she's expecting her 2nd - I am happy about that as it's another neice or nephew for me and I adore my neice.  
However, whoever said infertility was the 'silent disease' weren't wrong.  Everybody thinks I'm alright, even DH, but it hurts a lot inside.  

Anyway, mustn't bring the thread down as there are lots of you cycling.  Wishing you all the very best.
           

Hello to everybody else, hope 2008 has started well for you.
Love mini-me
xxx


----------



## ElleJay

Hi!

Alanelaine - my protocol was similar to Mini-me's, waited for AF, started the pill, started downregging injections on day 21 of that cycle, had another AF, started on day 4 of the new cycle with one estroderm patch and one Progynova pill per day for four days, then upped the Progynova to 2 for four more days and then upped again to 3 until and after ET. Kept on with the downregging until day 12, plus started Progesterone twice a day on day 12, plus Medrol and aspirin.  Don't know if this would be considered a long protocol - just feels like it!  Really good luck for your next tx.

Mrs M - I'm obviously hormonally challenged at the moment and hadn't registered that you were cycling too - there are loads of us - all these extra crossed fingers are going to work wonders!

Mini-me - I so understand about the silent hurt - hugest of hugs to you

Jaydi - How are you getting on?  Hope the yukky pill symptoms are getting less?

I seem to be getting hot flushes this time round with the hormones - had assumed it would be the same as all the previous cycles, but no, my body goes and surprises me again - bit worried as to what it can come up with next!

Lots of love to all you abroadies out there on this cold, blustery winter evening - hope you are all warm and dry!

Love

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## alanelaine

Thanks for the info; we're not cycling just yet but have been advised of our protocol and picked our donor.  Altra Vita waiting time was one day!

Mini-me, definitely don't want to panic you.  However, we were told that the fibroid was not an issue in both Glasgow and at CERAM and nobody wanted to touch it.  At Altra Vita they looked long and hard during TX and we guessed that there was a problem.  AV then asked us to do a hysteroscopy in around day 10 of the cycle which gives the most information.  This showed that the fibroid grew because of the hormones during treatment and ate up the fertility drugs.  In addition, it grew to a size where it interfered with the lining causing all our miscarriages.

It was removed by laser surgery after our Gynae saw the ultrasound from the hysterescopy.

The removal has shortened my bleeding from 2 weeks to 4 days.  Also, I no longer suffer the agonising pain for so long although with endo I still suffer.

AV only agreed to recommence treatment after seeing the all-clear ultrasound.

Your fibroid may well be nothing but if you've had miscarriages then it may be worth exploring.

Hope this is helpful.

A&E


----------



## safarigirl

mini-mi, just a quickie on the fibroid, i have one, (actually i think two!) at it was conisered no problem, and also advised to leave it ... i think it depends on the size and where it is.  dr b at ceram looked at it and said it wouldnt be a problem, but i think alanelaine's advice is worth looking at as well ...

so pleased so see all the cycles .... yipppee, new year .... hopefully lots to celebrate along the way ....


----------



## Penelope Positive

Firstly, I want to say I have no right to post here any more. I have been away for many months now after our last BFN and although I havent been an active watcher, I havent been posting so a big shame on me. I tried a different tactic for a while, keeping my feelings to myself and being without support, seems that doesnt work either.

This therefore, is a more than usual, totally selfish 'me' post but I dont have anyone to talk to and am in tears and didnt know where to turn.

Short story, we went for our third donor IVF cycle over the holidays - transfer being New Year's eve and what we hoped would be good omen, and today I got my result, another BFN.

I havent even been able to let my DH know as yet as he has been in meetings all afternoon.

I am so sad. We switched clinics, switched meds, thought we had done as much as we could and still got another negative.  Am besides myself with sadness and dont know what to do, I feel such a failure and as if i should let me hubby (much younger than me) go and find someone who can give him a child.  I want to find the strength to continue, but this is in effect our six attempt with three failed cyles of my own and now three failed donor attempts.  What more can I do?

Is it just a numbers game. Where do we continue to get the money and emotional strength from.....

Sorry ladies, I hate to throw a grey light over everything, and I dont deserve any help, I just dont know where else to turn to...

Pen
xx


----------



## Newday

Pen

I am so sorry but I know where you are coming from. It is so hard on us nall the build up and then the BFN. We have a cycle in feb this will be our last and I already feel it has failed. There is nothing different to do if it's a numbers game how long can we go on?

I wish I had something positive to say but I haven't excpet that it wolrs for plenty of people and after lots of attempts e.g RSMUM

so maybe you  should just keep going until you fee you can stop

dawn


----------



## ElleJay

Pen - You have every right to post here! You are feeling horrible and need support - that's what we all come here for.

I was so, so sorry to read your post - my heart goes out to you - all of us on here know how you are feeling at the moment - that horrible sense of hopelessness and loss.  It is a grief for what could (should) have been, and your hormones will be all over the place from the drugs and the cold turkey you have to go through.  

It is only natural to want an explanation and to try to take control back of something that is so important, and that's what I personally also find the hardest thing to bear.  It took me 13 goes over five years to finally get a BFP (4 DE and 9 using my own eggs), and then I miscarried...... This whole IF thing is horrible, and I wouldn't wish it on my worst enemy.  Take time out and be kind to yourself and your other half.

Dawn - I am sorry you are sad too - it is only natural that you are not feeling that things will work out the next go - it's the hugest fear and a weird form of self preservation that all of us carry - I so hope that it works for you this time.

Lots of love and hugs to both of you - I wish there was some way I could make everything OK for all of us - there is so much pain on here.

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## sianj

Hi

I'm sorry to intrude on the threads - but I hope its ok to join in.  I've posted quite a while ago on the donor eggs thread - but haven't done for quite a while now - as I've been trying to get my head round that I have now been told I have no eggs left after chemotherapy and my only option is DE.  My DH and I have decided on going abroad and I've started to research into the different clinics Ceram, IM Spain and Altra Vita Moscow, so far only Altra Vita have answered my emails.  I'm finding trying to get information so daunting and have no idea which clinic I should go for and getting really confused. 

Can anyone give me any advice which clinics are best, costs and waiting lists and what should I be doing in this country beforehand? Do I have to be with a clinic in this country as well - I've been to Liverpool.

Sorry to ask so many questions but all of this is so mind boggling.

Thanks 

SianJ


----------



## ElleJay

Hi Sianj - welcome to the thread - sorry to read that you have had such a rough time recently.  It is very hard starting out on the DE/treatment abroad route as there are just so many options, and I can see why you are boggled!

Everyone on here will have their own opinion on clinics.  From the list at the start of this thread you will notice that the Spanish clinics seem to the the most used, and they have their own threads too, but I think that so many people are going to them that they now have a waiting list of several months.  The main ones in Spain are Ceram, Institute Marques and IVI.

I am going to Crete (The Mediterranean Fertility Centre) and I am very happy with them.  The other main names that seem to crop up again and again (and, more importantly,  people seem happy with) are Reprofit in Czech, Isida in Kiev, Invimed (having a mental block as to where it is!!), Altra Vita in Moscow, Serum in Athens and 

The European mentality is often far more laid back than over here, so they often don't come back to you are quickly as you'd like - so remember to take this on board in your dealings with them.

I'm sure that most of the clinics are the same - mine wants to have a full medical and gynae history, together with a load of blood tests - they will tell you which ones, and if you have had them recently over here, they will accept a copy of the results. I was matched in a month intially and have had no problems in the three more sessions I have had over there, despite being a rhesus negative blood group - I have red hair, fair skin and blue eyes, but DH is dark haired and more Greek looking, so I was happy to go with a donor with fair or brown hair and brown or blue eyes and up to a medium complexion.  It costs about 6000 Euros for donor egg IVF and this includes ICSI and they can also do PGD and IMSI.  They are the only clinic who diagnosed me as having polyps, and I finally got pregnant in the cycle straight after (though I sadly miscarried).

Good luck and don't worry about asking questions!

Love

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Pen, so very sad to hear your news. It is just devastating to get a BFN, and I have personally found it harder to deal with when using DE, because I saw that as the answer and it is hard to deal with when you find out that it is not!

You sound so down hun, and have every reason to be, but we are all here for you, so please do keep posting!

Sending you healing hugs  

Jules
xxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Sianj - welcome! It is daunting considering using DE but there is so much info on here and you will soon find your way around.


----------



## MrsBunny

Pen, so sorry to hear about your latest disappointment. It's so difficult to keep going when this happens. Give yourself some time and don't blame yourself. And don't ever think that you cannot post on here, you've been a great friend here in the past and you have many friends on here that want to know when you are sad. Big hugs  

Sianj, good luck with your search for information. You will find the non-uk clinic review board helpful, but if you need to ask questions that are more specific, don't hesitate to ask, probably on the boards for the clinic in question is the best place. It's very daunting having to decide but you should get a gut feeling on what clinic you want after a bit of research. I hope you do anyway! A word about Liverpool - they will probably support you going abroad for tx if you have been with them, but it is wise to ask in advance. Most clinics (in the North West anyway) have this sort of rule. They may also recommend a clinic in Cyprus - Pedios, which one of the consultants has connections with. We chose Ceram in Spain instead but I think there is info on Pedios on FF somewhere.

Yes, I am cycling in Feb! EC is due 18th Feb so I'm downregging next week. It's so exciting that there are a few of us going through the same thing at the same time! So, Jules, Jaydi, Lesleyj and Dawn,  
What about you Moody, how are you doing?

RSMUM, so glad you have a proper bump to enjoy and show off!

Mini-me, big hugs to you  

A&E, hope you get the info you need about your protocol so you can decide exactly when to have tx!

Sorry I haven't been around much, I resigned from my job after a lot of thought and now have to recruit and train a new person! So they'll be getting the most out of me for the last few weeks!

Love to everyone
Mrs Bunny xxx


----------



## Bel

Hi Girls,

I haven't been around much either, but I have been checking on you all 

Pen Pos - I'm so sorry to hear about your latest disappointment. I understand only too well how you feel and it is soooo hard. As you know you are in good company here, my husband is also 4 years younger than me and I always think exactly the same as you after a negative. But then in time the feelings pass I promise. If ever you would like to chat, please do not hesitate to IM me and I'll give you my number. We are all here for you...really. We are all good friends(the type you don'y have to keep in contact with every week, but can call on when needed!!). I really hope your pain passes soon!!

Sianj - Welcome!! Please ask any question....the girls on here are experts!!

Mrs Bunny - Wishing you loads of luck with your next cycle. Not that far away!!! How exciting...fingers crossed,x

Ms Minerva - Hi there. Hope you are okay. What you up to now?

GG - Hiya hun. Sorry to hear that you have been in the wars again!! You are soo strong, they keep throwing these illnesses at you and you keep battling!! Must meet up again soon...so when you free??

Lesleyj - Hi there, so you are also cycling again soon...exciting. I think Feb is going to be the month for abroadies...I have a good feeling!!

New-day - Good luck Dawn. I have been keeping my eye on you lately and want to wish you loads of luck with your upcoming cycle. This has to be the one!!

Safari-girl - Hello lovely lady. Hope all is well with Frida and she is keeping you on your toes!! So lovely that you are still around for us all. xx

Crusoe - My buddy...hope you are okay. Happy New Year to you. I really hope all your dreams come true this year!! I x

Mini-me - I know it's hard to keep a brave face on all the time. You are right fertility is a silent illness, mostly because most people in your life do not wish to approach the subject!! I really hope all your dreams come true in 2008.

Jaydi - Hiya...so when is that virtual bar going to open again??!!

Alaine - Wishing you loads of luck on your next cycle!

Bluebelle - How are you special lady? So can we arrange to meet up this year...hopefully without one of us being ill!! Lots of love,xx

Rsmum - Hiya...hope you are okay? Really hope that you are staring to bloom and enjoy your pregnancy now. Can't believe where the time has gone. Still think of you.xx

My news is that at the moment we are taking a break from Tx, just till we can afford to go again both mentally and physically!!
Hi to everyone I've missed...love and luck to you all!!
Bel,x


----------



## Penelope Positive

Morning ladies,

I just wanted to drop you a quick thank you for all the lovely messages and support.  I'm doing ok today, just have to pick myself and get back on the journey I guess. Still havent been able to cry, have all my feelings well bottled up and stored in a little internal cupboard which no doubt they will burst out of at some point.  Hubby as always has been lovely, although I know just how sad he is personally. He gave me a good telling off for blaming myself and re-confirmed his committment to stick with this until we get our success.

Am sure somehow, like many of you, we will find the strength and money to continue, its our deepest wish and one we will not give up on easily.

It was lovely to see all the familiar names again after so long, Bel, Mrs. Bunny and Ms Minerva, Lesley J and Newday so pleased to see you all again. Thank you so much for your kind words and care, I promise to be around more in the future, I tried the going it alone option and it just didnt work for me, guess that means I need you guys  

Pen
xx


----------



## alanelaine

Pen,

Sorry to hear your bad news.

This is the Alan part of A&E writing and I am also a little younger than Elaine who suffers from similar bouts of questioning over whether I would be better off without her.

I have always told her that it is my aim to have a family with her and to be with her.  It doesn't matter to me whether this is DE, IVF, adoption or whatever I don't want to have a family with some younger woman just because she may be more fertile.

I imagine your DH feels the same way - we men don't just chase the nearest fertile woman you know; there's a bit more to us than that!

Hopefully you can take some time to get yourself together and you'll be able to find the strength to keep on trying.

Alan


----------



## Jaydi

Hi everyone

DH did my jab this morning so it feels like we’re on our way now.  Can’t wait to finish bcp – it’s still making me feel so grotty.  How’s all my cycle buddies doing?  When are you off to Crete Lesleyj?  How are the hot flushes?  Big hugs Dawn   and everyone – we are so brave setting off again aren’t we?      

Pen I’m so very sorry to hear about your BFN.  What a terrible let down.  I’m glad you felt able to post and get some support from us Abroadies.  Give yourself lots of nurturing time won’t you.  

Hello Mini-me it’s good to hear from you.  Sorry that you’re having such a hard time right now.  It’s so hard having the feeling of being happy for someone who is pregnant and being terribly envious all at once.  We all know what that is like.  Big hugs.  
Incidently I was advised by Dr B at Ceram to have a fibroid removed before starting treatment.  It was major surgery though so no fun at all.  Broids seem to vary very much and so it’s not always the case that they will affect fertility. I certainly wouldn't go for surgery without a clear reason to do it.  

Alan & Elaine - good luck with your next cycle!  Alan thanks for your reassuring words that our DHs don’t want to trade us in for a younger more fertile model.  We know it deep down but some days we just don’t feel very good about ourselves do we?

Sianj – welcome to Abroadies.  I’m sorry to hear you’ve had the terrible blow of discovering you can’t use your own eggs.  We are all in the same boat here and you’re most welcome to pick our brains.  It does get easier.  How frustrating that the clinics haven’t replied yet!  We all remember that overwhelming feeling when we first started to choose a clinic but I promise you will get there.  Just take one step at a time and you’ll work out what is right for you.  I think one question to ask about is the waiting lists – some are around 8 months now I think and others have practically no wait.  Maybe you don’t mind about that – you are so young!  We don’t have a clinic here except somewhere to get blood tests done and a scan but that is all very easy – there are many places who will do that for you.  Many people visit the overseas clinics they prefer for an initial consultation before they go for the actual treatment.

Big hugs everyone!!  

Jaydi xxx


----------



## safarigirl

Pen i felt so sad reading your post, sad that you felt alone, and all the horrible feelings a bfn brings up .... big hugs to you ... i'm so glad that alan wrote as well, because i guess we have all felt that perhaps our partner would just be better off with someone younger etc.  (I am also older than dh)  Alan put it perfectly.  Whne i married my dh, i made it clear to him that it was probably without children, i know that he would rather be with me alone than anyone else (well on most days that is!)  I am sure your dh is the same, he is in love with you as a person.  Of course a bfn brings with it doubt and fear, and this is the place you are coming from ... i know its not much comfort to hear from me, a non medical person, but i do so believe it is a numbers game ... not very easy when you keep rolling the dice, but i've said it and i'll say it again, i have seen miracles happen on these boards, so dont give up, and please know we are here to support you, be with you, and hold you hand cyber fashion that is ...
(alan, do post, its so nice to have a man on board with us....)

sianj a big welcome to you ... firstly all the clinics you have spoken about are good, and where you make your choice will be the right one for you.  One of the things i did to be guided by a clinic was i did a spreadsheet with what was importnat to me (e..g flight details, accomodation, lenght ofwaiting list, cost etc)  I then typed up a generic letter which i sent to all the clinics, introducing myself, telling them briefly my history, and saying i was interested in going with a donor with them.  I collated all the info,  (also got a chance to see which clinics responded .... communicatin with the clinic was very important to me) and brought my search down to two clinics in spain, and then chose ceram.  For e.g. i liked the fact that ceram was in marbella, which i thought would be a nice small place to have treatment (I'm also a sun, sea person so thought that would be good as well).  Marbella was easy for dh and i to fly to from our airports a definite consideration, i knew there would be plenty of accomodation, the waiting list was reasonable.  I then booked a visit to ceram, had an initial visit with dr b, ruth and fiona etc, and this confirmed that they were the right clinic for me.  

It really does feel overwhelming at first, so think of what your priorities are (waiting time, how to get there, cost, country you feel comfortable going to, whether you need english spoken,) and then put some facts together (okay, this always makes me feel like i am in charge, and felt i was doing something by getting all the information)  When i had it all typed out ceram kept popping up as the choice.
There are also clinic reviews which you could look at which can give you another idea of the clinic.  You are in good hands on this board and will get lots of support on your journey ...

DAwn big hugs to you ... i knowthat i felt esepcially vulnerable towards treatment, and also got clouded by negativity, i guess our defence mechanisms come up to protect us ... however you have every chance this will work, why shouldnt it be YOUR turn ....

special thoughts to everyone cycling at the moment .... i think of you every day ... and you have me as your special one person support team ....


----------



## Penelope Positive

Hi SG and Alan - thank you so much guys for your posts and your positive thoughts, as you say SG its so lovely to have a male perspective on things it really helps to balance things out and I am sure that my DH feels exactly as you predict, guess I was just beating myself up as we all do- Thank you Alan for the sanity check (aka kick up the ****) 

We have one frostie with Eugin to go back for so, despite the chances being slimmer - especially with the possibiity it wont even survive the freeze - we are going to have a go as we can go back in March and the wait wont be too long.  Gives us enough time to heal, regroup and try again so will keep in touch.

Its so nice to be back on here.  I know all of us take a break sometimes but its only when you come back you realise just how wonderful the support is.  There is always someone with a hug and a positive story to tell and the faith and strength of everyone alone is enough to keep us trying.

Thank you and I look forward to being back with you all again on a regular basis.

Pen
xx


----------



## sianj

Hi everybody  

Thanks so much for answering back so quickly - you've given me loads of info and its so good to speak to people who have been through this and really understand how it feels. 

Thanks SafariGirl your spreadsheet idea is great - will make it much easier to process all the info and hopefully pick the best clinic.

Just to let you know Pen my husband is 7 years younger than me only a baby at 28. I've also felt the same as you and I've had countless outbursts that he should find himself someone younger and fertile, but just like Alan, my husband said he doesn't care and just wants a family with me whatever that may be either adoption or DE.  But I know how hard it can be sometimes when you're feeling down. 

Thanks again to everyone will no doubt have loads of questions as the weeks go by, off to bed now think I've totally exhausted myself with information overload, will probably dream about clinics as well.

Take care everybody
Sianj x


----------



## crusoe

Penpositve – I am really sorry to read about your BFN.    
Like others here I have been wondering how you were getting on.  - You have done so much to help yourself and I completely identify with the pain of multiple failed cycles. You write that you are "beside yourself with sadness and want to find the strength to continue” – trust me you will find that strength although it does seem impossible in the early days following a negative it will return. You will find the inner strength and resourcefulness to move forwards – that moving forwards maybe to another cycle with a new donor, researching new things to factor in to possibly increase your chances, perhaps like some of us have recently to looking at a different way of having your longed for family or perhaps eventually having to accept childlessness (although I think you are a long way from having to worry about that.) but trust me you will have the strength to get you through. NEVER EVER think of yourself as a failure – nothing could be further from the truth and I'm sure your DH doesn't think like that. You have just been dealt a bl**dy cruel hand. Please please PM me if you want to chat –I have even cleared out my inbox especially.

Dawn – you sound like me a bit of a “glass is half empty” kind of girl and I know you find it hard to stay hopeful. All I can say is yes it does work for many people even after multiple failures or with cycles where the embies are seemingly not as good. There is always, always hope and you must remember we are all here to support you. I will be thinking of you in Feb. DH and I have booked a fantastic holiday so while I am lying on my sun lounger I will have lots of time and energy to channel positive vibes your way.       

Bel – so good to see you posting – I have been meaning to PM you. I think the taking a beak from treatment for a while sounds like sensible decision. You are still so young and have lots of time (although I know you are more than ready now) for more treatment in the future. Having time to recover financially let your body have a break and to enjoy time as a couple has to be good news. Keep a hold of our shared dream   

GG – how are you? A very, very belated happy birthday!! Are your gnashers better now and how are things progressing for you?

Ps Pen – just read you are going back for your frostie – see a few days on and your fighting spirit and resolve is returning. Roll on march and the successful transfer of your lovely frostie.

I am sorry I haven’t been around much – DH and are in the thick of adoption stuff and so far it is going really well. I appreciate adoption is not for all and that some of you may have already explored this route but I did just want to say that so far we have found it entirely positive. We have had to do a lot of work thinking about our own childhoods and our realtionship - it is so interesting and revealing. Also a lot of the myths we had believed about adoption and the sort of adopters SS want have been blown out of the water and this path is feeling right with us. If it is something you may have briefly thought about but dismissed it may be just worth finding out more about it. I say that as someone who a while back was adamant that I wanted a baby via ED and nothing else would do.

Anyway I’ve rambled – I may not post much anymore but so many of you are in my thoughts almost daily  - Safarigirl, Bluebell, RSmum, Bonnie (46 days to go – how did that slip by so fast?), Lesley J, Mini-me, mrs Bunny, Jaydi, Jules, MsMinerva, Lara, Sasha  and all those I’ve missed – you are special, special people.
And nice to see you back with us too alanelaine.
Loads of love and luck    
Crusoe


----------



## MOODY

Hi Abroadies,  
 Sorry i have not posted for a while, but it was through no fault of my own.
Our breeze band areial on the roof blew down due to the teribale storms, we
have had here in the west of Ireland.  
So i have had to wait for a technical support team to come and fix it, which has
taken eleven days.  

I have gone through terrible withdrawal symptoms, not being able to talk to all
the lovely ladies here on FF.  
Anyway its fixed now and i have just had my fix reading all your post since i was last on   

Jaydi- sorry you have not been feeling well on the tx, and have been feeling down.

Lara - I hope the break from tx will be make you feel much better.

Rsmum - glad to read you are over the sickness, and injoying your lovely bump.

Bonnie - I see you are making your nest, for you and your lovely chicks   not long now.

Giggles - hope your feeling better after having that horrid tooth out   and back to your
cheerful self  

Lesley - thats great you have your computer back again,   you must miss DH, so much
thats great that you now have skype to talk alnight.  

Safarigirl - that virtual bar sounds just the place to cleabrate  

Jules - how are you feeling, good luck cycling.  

Jaydi /Jules/Dawn/Lesley/Mrs Bunny/ good look cycling, keeping my fingers crossed
for all of you  

Hi Alanelaine   welcome to the abroadies, you could not have come to a better place.  

Hi Sianj- welcome to the abroadies,   hope you had lovely dreams about the clinnics
last night, and one came to you in your dream.  

Hi - Penelope posititive - love your name  welcome back.

And hi  to all the other Abroadies  that i have forgot.  

Anyway Abroadies, about my own trip to I.M. i got a email from them, trying to change my
appointment time from 4.pm to 12.30.
But this was not good for me, as i will be leaving on the morning of my appointment from Ireland.
And even with out any delays, i will not arrive in spain until 12.pm.
I was to see Dr Aleverals, but will now be seeing Dr Redonto, i assume both are good   (i hope so)
I will keep you all updated.
 Love MOODY. xxx


----------



## ElleJay

Hi Everyone!  Hope you have all escaped the flooding - I nearly didn't get home last night - edged the car through a flood across the only country lane I can use to get home and was waiting for it to stall on me the whole 30 foot distance - not nice.  At least I could call on a neighbour who has a tractor if necessary - they are looking out for me whilst DH is away.

Bel - I hope you relax and enjoy your break from tx

Jaydi - Hope you get to finish the BCP soon so you can feel a bit better.  I am off to Italy on Saturday to pick up DH and then we go to Chania on Monday 21st, transfer will hopefully be 22nd and then DH heads back to Italy and I rest up in Chania for the rest of the week, coming home on 27th. Hot flushes are still there, and the clinic have started me on Progesterone pills earlier (just one a night and I will build up next week) and antibiotics this time....

Safarigirl - thank you for being such a huge support - your words of wisdom are always so spot on.

Pen - so relieved to see that the dreadful blackness is lifting a little bit and that you feel able to plan for March. Rooting for you.

Crusoe - I am really glad that your adoption enquiries are coming up trumps - hope it all goes well for you - it only took one of my other chums 6 months to be approved and they are waiting to be matched now.

Moody - great that you are back - I was worried about you!  Hope the only storm damage was to the now mended aerial.  Bummer about the appointment time switch - presumably they will be able to delay it slightly so that you can catch your breath before you get there as you don't want to arrive in a 'will I get there in time' panic.

Jules - I will be sharing all my positive vibes for you this go - hugs

Mrs Bunny - I so hope that you get your good result this time - more hugs

Dawn - Take care and of course you are included in the above two comments too

Giggly - hope you are OK and that things are going well

Bonnie - special hugs to you as always - hope you are feeling a bit better and actually managing to get some sleep in before the tiddlers make their appearance - and a cuddle to beatiful DD as well.

Serious brain mush creeping over me, so will admit defeat and slope off to bed (I keep typing letters in words the wrong way round, so this has taken me rather a long time!!)

Love

Lesleyj


----------



## MrsBunny

Lesleyj, I'll be thinking of you over the next week or so, hope the weather is nice in Chania (I know this is the least of your worries!) Lots of love and luck and                 

Crusoe, so glad that you are getting on well with whatever is involved in the adoption process. It makes such a difference when you can look at it positively, and I'm sure this will help your application. We haven't really got around to thinking about it properly yet, still hoping for DE success, but your comments are encouraging should we 'cross the line'. Best of luck and enjoy your holiday xxx

Hello Moody, nice to see you back. Sorry that you have the added stress of having your appointment changed, hope you sort things out. xx

Bel and Lara, hope you both make the most of your breaks from tx, recharge your batteries and look after yourselves. Lots of love xxx

Pos Pen, good to see that you are feeling a little stronger, it takes time. I hope you've been encouraged, like me, to see all the comments (especially from Alan) about our younger partners still wanting us, even though it's more difficult to have a family. It's amazing to see how many of us are older than our DH's so there must be something special about us!  

Big hello to everyone else, Jaydi, RSMUM, Safarigirl, Mini-me, Dawn, Jules, Bonnie, A&E, Sianj, GG, Bluebell

Mrs Bunny xxxx


----------



## Lara B

Hi ladies

A very quick one from me to say that sorry I haven't been on recently, but was taken into hospital on Monday morning after vomititing continuously since 12.30am, with similar pains I'd had in the past.  To cut a long story short, I've had an endoscopy and its revealed some small ulcers and a small hiatus (sp?) hernia.  So am on many many tablets to try and sort it out and am relaxing at home with DH waiting on me  .  Another endoscopy in 6 weeks to see how it has worked.

Sorry for a me post, love to all, especially those who are cycling at the moment, and those that need a   too.

Lara xx


----------



## Jaydi

Hi everyone

Lesleyj !  I hadn’t realised you were off so soon!  Less than a week until ET!  Fantastic.  We will all have everything crossed for you the whole time.   Hope you’re doing ok and not cut off by the floods.  Can the tractor take you all the way to the airport?  
I haven’t had any hot flushes yet but still on bcp until this weekend so that’s probably overriding it.  
Have a lovely time meeting up with your DH again in Italy. 

Lara – how are you  What rotten luck! A friend of mine had something similar and was transformed by the drugs – I hope it is the same for you and you’re back to your old self as soon as poss.  My friend also had regular acupuncture – do you do that?
Big hugs Lara – what shock for you!      

Safarigirl your tips for weighing up the clinics are really good – wish I had done that!  Hope all is well with you. x

Pen – hope you are doing ok.  I know you worry that your chances next time will be slimmer but just to let you know that my cousin had the same thing – just one frostie and she didn’t have much hope - but now has a beautiful beautiful little girl!  These miracles do seem to keep happening don’t they?  So maybe you will be able to look forward to March.  It’s the hope that keeps us going isn’t it?  

Sianj – hope you’re ok and not collapsed under the information overload!  We all remember what that was like – but it does get easier!  

Crusoe – its great to hear you have a lovely holiday coming up.  And really fab you are under way on the adoption road.  Please do post here or on Goldies about it all won’t you? I think lots of us are wondering when it’s time to move over to adoption.  We did the Form F when we applied to be foster carers and I agree it is so interesting!  I think all would be parents should do it.  I’m glad you are having such a positive experience – that’s so great.

Moody – it’s good to have you back!  Not long now until you’re off for your IM appointment.  

Lots of love to everyone.  I’m feeling a bit all over the place at the mo but trying to keep up with everyone.  I so appreciate all the support and good wishes from you guys - friends outside ivf just really don’t get it!

Love Jaydi xxx


----------



## RSMUM

Just wanted to say a big hello to you all and send a   to Pen and a MASSIVE  to LesleyJ!

Now, who else is going through tx soon - jaydi? How's it going? and Newday - my old pal - how are you?!              to you all and have a good flight LesleyJ and al the best for your tx - where in Italy are you going? I LOVE it and really miss living there.

Alan - thanks so much for posting - it's really nice to hear your perspective on things - I know I have had the same thoughts about my DH - I'm sure a lot of us have.

Crusoe - I have sent you an IM but it's a bit outdated now I guess!  Soo nice to hear from you and best of luck with your new journey -please do keep in touch hun.

Lara - so sorrry to hear about your illness - how awful - hope you feel better soon

Safarigirl - a star as always! You are such a wonderful support to us all hun!   

I know I've missed out loads of you, but I've been reading the thread and just never seem to have time to do a proper post..but lots of love to you all - Bel ( hi sweetie !! ), Sian ( sent you an IM hun ),Bonnie ( eek! ),Moody ( nice to see you back ) and EVERYONE I've MISSED!

take care,

rsmum XXXXXX


----------



## three_stars

Hi dear ABroadies!!
Just when I was thinking everything was so quiet as I was not getting any posts into my inbox I come check on the site and can't keep up with all the latest!

Lesleyj-  Did not know DH was going to be in Italy for 9 months!! Surely after your positive upcoming BFP he will return or you will go there  All the great Italian food would probably be good for a pregnancy and he should just not miss out on the prenatal part.  Well not to put the cart before the horse but hoping this cycle will be the one finally you have been waiting for.

P Pen-  I was also saddened to feel the distress in your post but you have true Abroadies spirit in you.. already moving forward.  It is what I also had to do.... just keep going one foot in front the other with each failure, miscarriage, set back.  An acquaintance ( not a FF)  that had her desired only child after just one IVF attempt,  told me recently that I was the most tenacious person she knows.  I don't know about that but I do know she has no idea what so many, many ( too many) of us FF women go through to reach our goal of motherhood, through multiple cycles and endless years of treatment.  The Lows can be so deep and the climb back up seems at times unsurmountable but when you get that long awaited baby you will be higher then cloud nine.  It doesn't always happen, no guarantees in this and sometimes comes not through IVF ( adoption or surrogacy perhaps)  But as long as you can find some sliver of hope, the possibility of it happening it there and you will find a way to achieve it.  The only certainty in all this is that if you do NOT keep trying, then it definitely will not happen.

I can't remember all your past treatments but I know you had just changed clinics.  I hope they will look at further investigations for the BFN ( lining, hysterscopy, tests, etc.)  Also have you considered doing a fresh donor cycle along with the one FE that you have there?  Or maybe they have donor embryos?  I ask this as I can see how hard this BFN has been on you and each cycle is just as hard as the rest because of the build up, the meds, the costs, etc.  It would be good to give yourself the best possible chance of a positive outcome.  
You should never ever feel like you can't come ask for support whenever you need it.  You were there for many of us plenty of times.

ALanElaine- good to have you over here from the Russia group.  Alan- I have always been impressed with the handful of male partners that join in in the support online and it is always with a helpful perspective.  ALso nice to know that so many of you younger partners are so supportive of your "older" mates ( but I think 5-15 years difference is just not really a big deal).  SO many men seem to be more like my slightly younger Ex!  Chasing someone half HIS age while I am off going through treatment! 
So a big toast is due to you male FFs sticking by your woman no matter what!  I think someone said the virtual bar would be opening up again soon??  Safarigirl was that you?

SG-  again thanks for your generosity.. the mothercare bag idea made me laugh!!

Crusoe-  so glad to hear that the adoption process feels like a good fit.  Hopefully you have some great people working on your case.  I so want to see this work for you.

Well I am losing a bit of steam here and have about a dozen or so more of you to post to! 

So many of you soon off for treatment is really great.  HOpefully lots of babies due for the next new Year fete!

My brain is fairly mush these days from complete lack of any sort of sleep longer then about 2 hrs at a time.  Either I will be so set up in this rhythm when it comes time to nurse and care for twins all night long or I will be dead!  .  
Illnesses continue to attack DD and I and the maternity dr. says that sometimes this happens in pregnancy.. likely it has just caused me to have a very low immunity.  Same with the back problems.. tried to get some care but finally just accepting that there is not so long to go now and not much to be done when you start looking like a cow just ripe for tipping. 

Have still had so little support from family.. although got one mention that a SIL's sister is now pregnant via fertility treatment.... so I am not the only person they now know that has had this "type of treatment" so maybe it will be looked at more acceptably now. Never is easy being the first at anything unknown I guess. 

I have vaguely been aware that the whole issue of marking birth certificates in UK with donor names has come up again... or never went away.  Too exhausted to really jump into it again but I sure think it it not a good thing for society in general let alone Donor kids.

I do hope you have been avoiding the terrible storms as well as this nasty flu that I hear has attacked England and soon to be in France.

Will try to keep checking in on all of your stories.
Love,
Bonnie


----------



## Penelope Positive

Hi everyone, am becoming a big of a regular again but it feels lovely especially when I read all of your lovely posts to me.

Crusoe, my love, how lovely to hear from you, I have thought of you often and wondered how you were getting on. So pleased to hear your adoption experience is going well. This was something we looked into briefly but were advised that we couldnt even start on the road until a year after our last treatment so its gone on the backburner.  I hope all goes well for you.

Bonnie, so lovely to see a post from you, its lovely how all my 'old' friends are hear to support me despite the passing of time.  We had a lot of new tests done prior to starting with Eugin - they insisted on it and all appears to be fine.  This unexplained infertility in some ways is harder than knowing when there is a problem sometimes as you cant do anything to improve your chances.  Still we are continuing on our path.  Our clinic wont let us do another donor cycle until we use our frostie - and how inspiring to hear your story Jaydi, that really helped thank you!

Just a short post for now, busy busy today but will catch up with you soon. Thanks again for your strength and support, it means a lot to me.

Pen
xx


----------



## ElleJay

Hi!  Taking a quick break from packing to log on - I keep telling myself to pack light, and then I think 'what if I need that?' and it goes in......

Lara - sorry you have been so ill - hope you are feeling better soon. 

Mrs Bunny - thanks for all those positives - most I've ever had!

Jaydi - The idea of going to the airport on a tractor tickled me - how would they deal with that at Valet parking!! Good to know you are well on the way and you stop BCP this weekend.

RSMUM - thanks for keeping me in your thoughts too - DH is in Milan, and I love the historical bit, but otherwise it's not the prettiest Italian city I've ever been too - very industrialised, not to mention terribly expensive!  He is getting a bit more used to it, and I guess I will too the more I go and visit.  Not sure I will be able to go with Bonnie's nice idea to give up work and head out there to be with him if (when!) I get my BFP - one step at a time - I'll think about that later!

Bonnie - I am sorry that you are not getting to stock up on any sleep before your twinnies arrive - have you settled on any names yet?  DD must be so excited to know she will be meeting her new brother and sister soon!  

With regard to marking donor on birth certificates, there is still a lot of opposition as far as I have read.  I think that it will be incredibly difficult for the authorities to enforce - how will they know if parents are telling the truth or lying about this unless they make everyone undergo DNA tests?  Smacks of something a police state would implement and I didn't think we officially lived in one of those!  

Anyway - can't fit the soapbox in my suitcase, so will shut up and get back to packing - and thanks for all your good wishes - as Jaydi said - friends outside IVF just really don't get it, so all you special peeps are really appreciated.  

Love also to everyone I haven't mentioned by name - 

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Lesleyj - wishing you the very best of luck! And thanks for you good wishes.

Lara - hope that you are feeling better, how horrible to be so sick!

Jaydi - I stop the Pill (anti-baby pill)   too this weekend, then soon on to the Progynova, more like Podgynova in my case....

MrsBunny - how are you doing? And Dawn, my fellow cycle buddy?

Pen - thinking of you.

Bonnie - sorry to hear that you and DD have been ill, hope that you feel better soon and that you do get some help when your babies arrive!

RSMUM - hello!

Bel - good to hear from you.

Crusoe - I hope that the adoption process all goes smoothly for you.

Has anyone heard from WWAV/AJ? I often think of her, would love to hear from her and how she is getting on with her baby daughter!!

Jules
xx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hi all,
I'm a v.bad FF and have not been posting for ages! Even now it's all a bit too hectic to write a long post with all the personals I'd like to but I'm with you all and sending you a big   and reading all your posts.

My colleague at work broke her foot so is off work for the foreseeable, meaning I'm a full-timer for a bit and trying to set cover for her classes as well as for the supply teacher that does the other days I can't. So. all a bit hectic as we're cracking on with building stuff at home as well. No news on the IF front- just coasting along enjoying a breather.

Pen- glad to see you here, sorry you've been having a rough time. We've been wondering how you are and I hope you'll stay with us.   Here's to a top 2008 for you. I keep telling DH he's better off with a younger / more fertile / better looking model but he's still here, for now! Actually, he gets pretty fed up with me saying things like that as he reckons I'm insulting him and his taste in women. He did make a comment about how he could have a Ferrari if we sold the house and if he didn't have me as a part-time slacker to support but he decided in the same instant he'd rather have me than be a fat balding middle aged Ferrari driver! I reckon we both need to hear we're wanted and needed sometimes so put ourselves down, just so the other can pick us up again telling us we're not fat, balding, middle aged or infertile. I was too busy laughing at his description to though!!! I'm sure your DH loves you just the way you are, hun.

Crusoe- glad to hear things are moving for you on the adoption front. Must pick your brains sometime.

Bel- will let you know when we're next up to see MIL and I'll try to catch up with you. Mind you, she's got her new puppy so I may not meet you for so long as I need maximum puppy cuddles while she's still cute and fluffy! (not the MIL)

Lara- poor you, sending youn mahoosive hugs.  

RSMum- I owe you an IM, v.sorry. Thinking of you!

REALLY no time for more personals but         to all the cyclers and hugs to anyone who wants one.

Loads of love
Giggly
xx

PS Gnasher now gone and order is restored to the gob. No further dental problems anticipated or wanted, thanks ! Lost 5 lbs though through eating  mashed food and slop. There is a silver lining!


----------



## Jaydi

Hi all

Lara how are you feeling?  Are you getting some relief now?  

Pen – hope you are doing ok.  Thinking of you.    

Rsmum – Thanks for the good wishes!  How are you feeling?  I think of you often. x

Had my last bcp today and feel pretty sick right now but hopefully tomorrow I’ll just have hot flushes and nothing else!  I keep thinking next time I’ll see what I can do to avoid going on the pill – but then I feel sad because I’m already planning next time.  Where is my optimism?  

Bonnie – What a lovely long post.  I’m sorry to hear you are having such a tough time.  It makes sense when you think that the immune system gets low when we are pregnant.  More with twins?  Take care of yourself.  I’m sorry you haven’t had the support from family that you deserve.  I feel frustrated when people say ‘Oh now I know what it was like for you when you went through this…’ Why can’t people just use their imagination without actually experiencing things??  Why can’t they imagine what it is like for Bonnie today?
Big hugs Bonnie  

Lesley – have a great trip.  Everything crossed for you.  I know what you mean about packing.  I want to travel light this time as I might have to travel back alone – but the ‘what if’ gremlin is on my shoulder already.  

Mrs Bunny – how are you doing?  

Dawn?  - ok?  

Jules ?  How about you?   I hope it isn’t podgynova – I have a wedding to go to before treatment!  Two pairs of magic knickers?    Where is Gok Wan?

Giggly – it’s good to hear you’re pain free at last.  What a marathon that has been.  Well done on the weight loss – not many people can say that just after Xmas!  Have fun coasting.  

Hugs everyone

Jaydi xxx


----------



## Womb with a View

Just popping in for the first time in around 3 months and wanted to say a big hello to my good friends, especially Safarigirl, Crusoe, RS Mum, Giggles, Bel, Roze, Dawn, Jules (Ms Minerva), B123. Misty, Fidget, Jennifer, Radnorgirl, Izzy, Jo, AlmaMay, Nugs, Holly, Bluebell, Lisa, Pos Penny, Beanie, Alli, Louise, Paxi, ClaraRose, Kasia, Kendra, Lilly, Louise, Sasha, Heffalump, PinkPaula, Kone, Valie, Boakie, Eggsey, Casey, Ladyblue, LesleyJ, SarahElizabeth, Cesca, Badger, Lara B, Jewel, Hem, Jaydi, Mini-me, PurpleChick, Pearl, Meercat, Mrs Bunny, BigJ, Longbaygirl, Nats, Becca, Andream, Nikkianc, Sarajane, Plurps, Janny, Ellie, Badger, Daisyg, Flopsy, Keb, Alanelaine, Moody and Ruth!  I hope I haven't forgotten anyone....

I haven't read too many posts as there are hundreds since I've been gone!  Just to say to you all that I wish you all the very, very best for your journey.  Keep the faith.  

Love to you all and a huge dollop of   WWAV xxx


----------



## Jaydi

Just popped in to wish Lesley good luck for ET today!!  Thinking of you!  Now you can put your feet up and relax.              
Love Jaydi xxx


----------



## RSMUM

Oh wow! Lesley, best of luck hun!!!!!!


----------



## safarigirl

Lesley, just seen jaydi's post and that you are having et today, will be keeping you tight in my thoughts today, and sending you lots of positive vibes ...

to everyone else about to go on a cycle, thinking of you ...

giggly love the description of you by your husband as a part time slacker and could have had a ferrari ... somehow me thinks you are worth 10 shiny ferrari's! (especially with your new shiny knashers and new svelte self)

big hello to all the abroadies, and the biggest welcome back to WWAV!


----------



## Ms Minerva

WWAV - lovely to hear from you!!! Can't wait to hear all about your daughter, when you are ready (and have the time!)

Giggly - pleased to hear that you have sorted out your gnasher and I guess the silver lining is the 5lbs weight loss.

Pen - sending you strength and  

Lesleyj - I hope that ET goes/went well today, sending you    

Jaydi - I have finished BCP too now, have had my Decap injection, but unfortunately, there is as yet no sign of AF....so I can't start the Progy....which is a bit of a problem, as I was due to start the Progynova tomorrow and have my scan. IVI have told me to go ahead with the scan, but not to start the Progynova until I bleed, so I am in need of an AF dance! Typical, when you want her to show up, she doesn't!!  

Bit of a worry, timing wise, as I was hoping that we would to be out in Spain by end of Feb/early March....and I am worried that if it is over Easter, it will be hard to get the flights at short notice and to book our dog into the boarding kennels!  

Oh why doesn't anything every go smoothly with tx!! 

Dawn and Mrs Bunny - how is it going? Thinking of you!

Jules
xx


----------



## MrsBunny

Hey Jules, here's an AF dance for you:

        

Silly old AF never comes when you want her to!! And worrying about it makes it worse sometimes  
Maybe you could wear some white pants?  

Jaydi, hoping you don't need one, but there'll be an AF dance coming to the Ceram chat board soon!

Lesleyj, hope all is well, thinking of you      

WWAV, great to hear your news and that you still check in on us - looking forward to hearing more!

Giggly, glad you're enjoying your breather, but sounds like you are pretty busy all the same - definitely not a part-time slacker at the moment!

Lara, sorry to hear about your stomach problems, hope the tablets are working and that you are feeling better soon xxxx

Bonnie, sounds like you have had some good practice for when the twins arrive although I'm sure nothing can prepare you for that! Nice to hear your news though  

I did my downreg jab today - first time I've done it myself, I had a last minute panic but think I was ok, but I feel a bit fragile now (my nerves are protesting at the stress they've been put under!).
So my last bcp is Saturday and then it will be waiting for AF and hoping that donor starts her meds on time so we can go for EC around 18th Feb. Feeling quite positive at the mo and there's plenty of things to keep me busy and distracted, like doing DIY and training someone to do my job when I leave work on 1st Feb! 

 to everyone else
Mrs Bunny xxxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Thanks for the AF dance MrsBunny! I think that I will put on my best, whitest knickers!! That should do the trick! 

Well done on doing your down reg jab yourself, very brave! Hoping all goes well for you at Ceram.

Jules


----------



## bluebell

Speedy one from me from work !

Lesley - thinking of you in big fat dollops.    

Jules, I've got white pants on today too.... especially for you !!!  Hope AF comes soon !  Maybe we should all have a white pants day for you tomorrow ... that would certainly bring it on I'm sure.

Mrs Bunny, good luck with all your next bits.  Yes, very brave with the injecting !

Mrs Gnasher ..... hope you are giggling again with a happy toothy grin.  When is our next hot date ?

WWWWWwonderfulwwwwwwwwwwav !  Can't wait to hear more about your little girl.  Does she like the hens ?  

Safarigirl - haven't heard much of your new recently.  How is your little wild woman ? 

Bel, how are you ?

Pen Pos ....we had only recently been wondering  on Golden Oldies where you had got to and hoping you were OK.  We were missing you and hoped you hadn't disappeare d for good !So sorry to hear about your BFN.  You are such a lovely person and I hate to think of you having to go through it again.  We all feel sometimes it is our fault.  We know it isn't really, and logically, but our emotions play sneaky tricks.  So pleased you are feeling a little stronger now, and big, big hugs from me   

RSMUM  ... hello gorgeous  !

Must go as have loads of work to do   . Sorry if I have missed anyone.  

Loads of love,
Bluebellxxxxxxx


----------



## bluebell

Having a little coffee break, so wanted to add a special hello to Crusoe as well .. just had anotehr read thruogh and seen your lovely post.  I am so chuffed for you about the adoption progress, and want to congratulate you for your strength and determination.  Reading posts from you are like basking in a beautiful warm, sunny meadow.  You are so calm, thoughtful and determined and it gives me a real boost to hear from you.

Mini-me and Dawn, sorry to have missed you too.  I am so fond of both of you too, and hope that things work out for you both.  

Last but not least ... welcome to Sianj.  You have found the best place to post !  

Love Bluebell xxxxxxx


----------



## safarigirl

mrs bunny hats off to you - i used to go to a clinic and beg the nurses to do the injection!  Never could have done the jab myself!  You are in excellent hands at ceram, and am thinking of you ...

dawn thinking of you as well .....

bluebell ... wild child is very well! gonna be a delightful handful!


----------



## alison 5

Crusoe, have just been catching up and read your posts re adoption, just wanted to say
good luck,  that little girl or boy will be so so lucky to have you and your DH as mummy and
daddy, as  i know you have so much love to give,
you can look back and never regret you tried and tried and are now moving onto the next
stage, which is the right decision.
You are a wonderful person and have been such a great support to everyone.
Enjoy your hols, thinking of you
Alison 5xx


----------



## three_stars

Just want to send a special hug to Lesleyj.  Please take it easy today and tomorrow.  I hope you are resting in a lounger ( bundled up warm)  staring at the sea and willing those embies to settle in for good.  
Sending you all the good vibes I can muster at the moment!         

Love,

Bonnie


----------



## Ms Minerva

Bonnie - good to hear from you, hope that you manage to get some sleep soon, can't believe that you are 34 weeks already!!!

RSMUM - hope that you are keeping well.

Lesleyj - sending you     

Crusoe - what a lovely post on adoption, you sound so at peace with your decision to move on, you will be a fabulous Mummy! 

Mrs Bunny and Bloobs - your AF dances worked!! Had my scan today all OK so starting on the dreaded Podgynova...

Jules xx


----------



## safarigirl

Jules , i'm laughing at your description of "podgynova" !!!!  i wish i had thought of that!
so glad the scan went well.

lesleyj - big thoughts to you


bonnie organising things with your (ex)dp to bring you goodies to paris, haha wait till he sees the size of the bag he has to drag around!!!!

big hello to all


----------



## crusoe

Oh god you lot have got me bubbing      (but in a good way) thanks Bluebell, Alison and Mrs M.

Hope all went well Lesley     

Love to all
Crusoe
xxxx


----------



## RSMUM

Yeah, Crusoe - we are all behind you hun - EVERY step of the way      - may this part of your journey be short and VERY sweet!


----------



## AlmaMay

Hi Abroadies,

I'm still lurking.  Just wanted to wish Lesley J all the best for this cycle. 

WWAV - Good to hear from you.

B123 - Hope you DD and the babies are doing well.

Sasha - I hope you get some news and can start your cycle soon.  

Hi to all the Abroadies.  I don't post here much at all but I still follow your stories and wish you all the best.  I'm still in the IF TX game.  I blog under my name so my news is there if you are at all vaguely interested.  There isn't much news of late.  

Yours,
Almamay


----------



## ElleJay

Hi everyone!  Back from stormy Crete and relaxing in my own comfy bed for two days before I go back to work....  

I am so touched by all the good wishes posted for me on here - thank you for all so much.  I have three brilliant embies on board, and more in store, so feeling hormonally positive about things at the moment.  

I am on completely loony on my meds - 5 sets of 200 progesterone pills a day, three steroids, 6 Podgynova (oh yeah!), one Oestrogen patch, 6 spasfon, one heparin injection and a pregnancy multivit - so my whole day is spent planning my next dose - which, when you are on that many progesterone is no mean feat!  At least I will be sedated until testing on 5th Feb.
Anyway, at least I can still read - though posting may be a little erratic!

Loads of love to everyone - who's next on the treatment run?

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Lesleyj - good to hear that ET went so well, three onboard! Wow!! Wishing you all the best for the 5th Feb.

I am on the Podgynova, waiting to be matched with a donor at IVI. I have been "nagging" them to let me know when my donor is found and starts stimms, as two days notice is a complete nightmare to get over to Spain!! Need time off work for DH and myself, taking DD out of school, booking our dog into boarding kennels, let alone the small matter of flights and car hire!  

Almamay - good to hear from you, checked out your blog and glad that you had a lovely holiday. 

Dawn, MrsBunny, and Jaydi - how are you all doing? Who is next for ET? And well done to MrsBunny for doing your own down reg injection  

Jules xx


----------



## Jaydi

Hi everyone

Lesleyj – you are back!  Hope you’ve had a lovely weekend back home with your lovely little embies on board.       How exciting.  Things have gone really well – and you have frosties too!  That’s wonderful news.  Your meds do sound full on – isn’t that a full time job in itself?  
I don’t know who is next – we are off in 2 weeks time around 10th Feb and I think Mrs Bunny is the week after us.  

Jules – that is so hard you don’t get much notice from IVI.  All the clinics seem to have very different systems don’t they?  I finished BCP last Saturday and start podgynova tomorrow.  Also you have a scan on day 1 ?  I’m not due to have a scan until a few days before EC.  What does your first scan show?

I’ve been feeling grotty with a massive hormone headache but today at last I feel human again.  Phew.  I’m sure I didn’t have all these problems last time.  How are you all doing with the hot flushes?  Have you seen that fridge magnet – ‘Real women don’t have hot flushes – they have power surges!’  

Bonnie – how are you doing?  Wish you lived in the UK.  We’d be visiting you in relays!  Hope all is going well for you. Thinking of you.  

Mrs Bunny – one more week at work!!  Yay!  How’s the DIY ? (and I don’t mean doing your own jab!).  

Big hugs everyone  

Jaydi xxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Hello Jaydi!

Yes, I noticed that Ceram seem to be able to give you a lot more notice than IVI re: EC! My first scan is to check that I have down regged, thin lining, no cysts on ovaries, before I start Progy. My ovaries had shrunk so much, that the sonographer had a job to even find them!  

Do you have a date yet for EC/ET?

Jules
xx


----------



## ElleJay

Hi again - have had a lovely chilled out weekend - hope everyone else has too! 

Mrs M - I really hope you hear about your donor soon (typed son first time - is that an omen?) -all the waiting is such a pain - and adds to the stress since you have other things to schedule too.  I have down regged so often that my body now says 'what's an ovary?'

Jaydi - Good luck with the meds - you are right, I am having trouble remembering timings (and my name at the moment!) - my hot flushes have gone, but they have been replaced with anxiety attacks from the huge amount of podgynova and steroids, so am adding Rescue Remedy to my list.

Bonnie - hope you and DD are ok?  How are you feeling? Think about you lots.

Crusoe - I was so happy to read that you are getting on well with the adoption process and that is it being kind to you - look forward to hearing that you have a littlie placed with you soon - it only took six months for one couple I know.  You will be a brilliant Mummy!

Mrs Bunny - how're you getting on? Hugs!

Moody - hope you are ok? When are you off? 

Giggly - How you doing? I sound like Joey - must have been watching too many episodes of Friends this weekend......

Safarigirl - love to you and your little one 

RSMum - those 25 weeks seem to have gone really quickly - hope you are feeling ok?

Sasha - I hope that things are getting sorted out for you.

Typing for me at the moment is ever so hit and miss, if I didn't re-read everything you'd need an enigma machine to make sense of this post - apologies if I have missed anything!

OK - this has taken me ages to do, so will admit defeat and snooze until my next lot of meds at midnight (or is that mednight?) Work tomorrow will be interesting - thought I'd try telling them I am suffering from insomnia (when the opposite is true) and run with that for a few weeks!

Love to everyone - 

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## MOODY

Hi Abroadies,  
sorry i have not posted for awhile, i am only just recovering from the flu, and a bad chest infection.
Have just been reading the posts, to see how you all are, we are feeling realy nervous and excited at the same time, for our upcoming trip next week to I.M Barcelona for our 1st appoint. We have sent all our medical records, was hoping to get a email today to say that they had recived them, but no word yet, maybe we will get a email tomorrow.

Crusoe - So glad to hear things are working out for you and your DH, on the adoption front, you will be great parents, all the best of luck.

Rsmum - cant belive you are 25 wk , take care hope you are feeling well.

Jaydi - Sorry to hear you have not been feeling well on the meds, take care.

Safarigirl - how are you, 

Giggly - great news on your weight loss   hope you are well.

Bonnie - Sorry to hear that you are having a bad time, it wont be long now until you have them lovely babies, take care.

Lara - Sorry to hear about your stomach problems, hope you are feeling much better now, take care.

Mrs Bunny - Well done on doingyour own down reg jab,    dh would have to do mine you are sooo brave, and good luck with ec on the 18 feb, take care.

Jules - Whats all this about white pants,   glad your scan went well, how are you feeling on the podgynova, hope they fine you a doner soon. take care.

Lesley- GREAT news on having 3 lovely embies onbroad   WOW things have gone well,you are on a lot of meds, must be keeping you busy, hope you are feeling well take care. All the best on your 2ww     thinking of you.
And hope all the other Abroadies are doing well on this long journey   take care each and everyone of you.  
Love MOODY. xxx


----------



## Jaydi

Hi Jules 

I don’t have a scan to check those things – just an oestrodial blood test on day 2-3 of cycle.  I wonder why treatment varies so much.  No we don’t have a date yet for EC – waiting for donor’s AF later this week.  EC should be around 12 Feb.  Yours sounds like it will later than that?  Once we have an idea of the dates we can book hotel and flights.  We are a bit in limbo at the moment aren’t we?

Moody – sorry to hear you have been feeling so poorly. Take care won’t you and get all fit and well for heading off to Barcelona.  It is exciting – you’re going to love it.

Lesleyj!  - So glad you had a good weekend.  You made me laugh with your mednight and enigma machine – so true!!  Hope work was ok today. Take it easy when you get home.  Hey you are now PUPO !      

I’m still having hot flushes and waking up in the night soaking.  The upside it that the damp and heat is making my hair lovely and curly!!  I was admiring myself in the mirror last night as I wandered around trying to cool down and dry off!  

I love you guys.  Last week had another friend just not get what I am going through.  It feels much easier to let that all fade away when I know there are other people who really understand.  The contrast helps doesn’t it?  You help me feel confident about what I’m doing and why I’m doing it.  Thank you!!  

Lots of love everyone

Jaydi xxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hi, just a quickie to wish all the ladies that are going for tx a big fat             hug for the next few weeks.

I'm thinking... Dawn, Jules, Lesleyj, Jaydi, anyone else? 

Almamay- hope youre doing ok, lovely to hear from you. Did you see the Golden Oldies thread?

Sasha- thinking of you.xx

Jamina- where are you, hun?!!

Right, no more personals as need to go oooooooooooooooooooooooooot!

Lots of love
Giggly
xx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Hi everyone, trying to keep to my promise to post more often and am feeling all lovely and fluffy after seeing how many of you posted a message for me.  WWAV, Giggles and Bluebell how lovely to hear from you all! 

Mad busy at work at the moment which is helping to keep me busy and out of trouble. Things are moving on already with treatment and we are having some more test, some saline scan thingy is next tomorrow followed by more bloods and a Kryotype blood test for DH - Apparantly looks for abnomalities in his swimmers which could be causing miscarriage.  All costs of course but am happy to be doing things to look for issues which might be causing our repeated BFN.s  Aiming for Frostie early March so not really that long to wait.

Hope everyone is well this evening, good luck for everyone in a cycle at the moment, my thoughts and hopes are with you all. I had forgotten just what a great support and lovely home for us all this is.

Catch you all soon.

Pen
xx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Pen - lovley to hear from you! It is good that you are busy at work, I find that it helps to keep my mind occupied. I hope that the "saline scan thingy" goes well for you tomorrow and that you DH's swimmers get the all clear.

I am due out for ET late February/early March, so we could be cycle buddies! Sending you 

Giggly - big hello to you!

Jaydi - yes you are well ahead of me, 12th February is really soon!   I am feeling OK on the Podgynova, so far, but I have a really rotten cold, hacking cough - good for remembering to do my pelvic floor exercises, IYKWIM! 

Moody - not sure that I fancy a _doner_ 

LesleyJ - I bought one of those "old lady" plastic pill organiser thingies, only way I could remember/check that I had taken 'em all!

Feeling rotten so off to bed for me.....still I have about a month until I fly out, I do hope that I will be better soon ....










Jules xx

AAAAchooooo!!!!!


----------



## ElleJay

Hi!  

Jaydi - hope the flushes decrease soon - my hair is naturally curly, so after a hot flush I looked like the pink panther once he'd been in a tumble dryer.....same colour too when I think about it!

Pen - Really hope all goes well for you with your test(s) - and March will be here before you know it.

Jules - bummer about the cold - hope you get shot (that's shot, not snot!) of it soon, at least it's one less bug you could get at treatment time.....

Moody - sorry you to hear that you have had the lurgy too - hope you are fighting fit soon

I was just wondering how Jamina is too - OK I hope?  Same goes for Dawn?

Bluebell - thanks, and hugs to you.

I survived my day at work and can thoroughly recommend the insomnia excuse for anyone attacked by the progesterone snooze monster - worked a treat for me - almost enough sympathy to make me feel guilty for telling such a stonker of a porkie!

Love to absolutely everyone on here!

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## MrsBunny

Hi everyone!

Lesleyj, how wonderful that you're back home with 3 embies snuggling in! That's great! Lots of sticky vibes coming your way. I'm shocked at your meds though - and I'm thinking it's a good job that your progesterone is in pill form and not pessaries!!!   (At least I hope so!)

Jules, sorry you're not feeling great - this on top of the progy and having to wait for a donor and the anticipation of having to then book everything up at a moment's notice - poor you. At least you know something is going to happen soon xxx

Moody, glad you've recovered from your flu and chest infection in time for your appointment next week. Bet you're getting excited now. I know someone who went for their first appt at IM last week (not an FF girl - yet) and she was pretty excited about it - I'm waiting to hear how it went. Will be thinking of you!

Pen, it's great that you're feeling all lovely and fluffy - I know exactly what you mean, and what a great feeling! Not long until March - good luck with the tests and hope they give you other options to try / medication which may help  

Jaydi - it's funny but I don't think I had hot flushes last time I downregged, but did have them quite a bit before I started the pill leading up to this tx - quite depressing really, thinking my body was trying to tell me something    I got quite used to throwing the covers off in the middle of the night and waiting to cool down - my hair doesn't need any help with curling and I couldn't wait to get in the shower in the morning! I'm sure they'll die down now that you've started the progy.
The DIY was on the back burner last week but getting going on it again tomorrow - painting the ceiling hopefully - how's yours?

I can't believe you're all so impressed with me doing my own jab - I think it was you Bonnie who inspired me when I was moaning last time about having to go to the hospital to get it done! The thing is I won't know whether it worked properly til AF comes and I have the Oestrodial test   Mind you, I don't think I really needed much downregging...fingers crossed.

Dawn - how are things going?

AlmaMay, lovely to hear from you - I must look at your blog xxx

Must go now - hello also to Sasha, GG, Safarigirl, RSMUM, Bluebell, Crusoe, Mini-me (how are you?), Lara, Jamina and anyone I haven't mentoned.
Mrs Bunny xxx


----------



## MOODY

Hi Abroadies   I thank each and everyone of you for wishing me well with the flu.
Cant wait for tuesday to come to start my journey,i will fill you all in with the gossip and how dh and i got on.
Jules sorry to hear about your flu, know how it feels   hope you feel alot better soon. O and can anyone let me know what the
weather is like this time of year in barcelona,   so i have an idea what to wear   what would i do without you  
thanks in advance, your all well on your journeys, and im just starting, so i know i can rely on you all in the future for anything i need to know. again thank you all for your help and support.
all my love. MOODY XXX


----------



## safarigirl

lesleyj, how wonderful, 3 embies on board .... remember we are here for you during the 2WW.

Moody, i have always found the bbc website good for weather - they do a five day forecast which should give you a good idea .... you will be in good hands as you start your journey, and i hope its a short sweet one ...
lots of luck to you for your first appointment ....

big hello to all the abroadies ....


----------



## RSMUM

Just popping in to see how my Abroadies pals are doing..

lesleyJ - how are you coping with the 2ww madness? So pleased you have three on board. I ahd a riutal - every time I started on the meds I would draw up my own calender and put all the meds I needed to take in there and cross them off every day as I took them - it gave me some sense of control over the whole thing and stopped me panicking ( most of the time ) and getting overwhelmed..I also used to set my mobile to go off when i had to take meds at odd hours - isn't that a pain?! Mrs. Bunny - with R, I was on pessaries 3 times a day and two injections twice a day! You can imagine!!!    

Moody - yes, let's hope this journey is a really, happy, short one for you - best of luck in Barca! It's REALLY stormy here in Wales so I'm v. jealous of you jetting off!  

Bonnie - I keep thinking of you and wishing we were all closer! HUGE hugs hun - hoping you and DD get well soon.. 

Jules - hope you are feeling better too hun! 

Well, DD is up and wanting to go on the computer so I'd better go - sorry I haven't done many personals - just wanted to say   really and check up with you all..

LOL

Rsmum XXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## MOODY

Hi Safarigirl   thank you for your info on the bbc weather service, i will check that on monday.
RSMUM- thank you for wishing me luck on my journey, the weather is also bad here in the west of Ireland so cant wait to fly out to get a break from the weather  
and to all the other Abroadies who i have not mentioned. I am thinking of you all, keep positive    
  All my love MOODY. xxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Moody - just wanted to wish you good luck for your trip to IM! I am sure that it will be good to escape the wet and windy weather for a few days! It is







here today, the wind nearly blew one of my chooks into next door's garden!! 

Jules
xx


----------



## three_stars

HI Lovely Abroadies.

Leselyj-  SO happy to hear you are chilling out and half way hope you can stay that way for for full 2ww.  What I did to keep my long list of meds straight is get a felt permanent marker and then on the back of the pill packs I would put the date to take each pill.  This really helped and I would do it for the week ahead.  DD would love to see your extra curls... she loves curly hair.
Yes the progesterone does make you really sleepy!!  I almost ( almost) miss taking it as could use some monster sleep!!  Make the best of it now .. go with the flow .. and just sleep and relax!!!!!!!

Safarigirl- R arriving tomorrow with a car full of stuff from London so looking forward to get it all sorted out and ready.  Thanks again my lovely.  

Moody- good luck with your trip. 
Jules- Sorry you are ill but love your impressive icons! Where did you find them?? Would love some new ones here on FF! Cold and windy here in Paris so guess the rain is coming too.  Poor little chooks! Stay in your warm bed!

Mrs Bunny- we are impressed with you doing your own jabs becasue we all now how hard it is to do!  In the beginning I was going out to the American  hospital by taxi at 1 am other side of town just to have an injection!!!.. and not cheap either... SO from necessity comes ability.  ANd then you look back and think.. why did I not learn to do that sooner

RS MUM-  sounds like all is going well with you.. please read my note below in case you get bad heartburn/ reflux.  I really wish you were all closer as well!!!!   ****!  I am starting to panic a bit.. especially after getting messages from twin mommies or reading more from my twins/ multiples books... all making it very clear how much help I need to be able to manage this the first few months.. and that is not even considering not having a DH and family about!!!  
Well my American adopted parents are off on their annual California trip as of yesterday so I finally had a very quick message from them... I had not heard from them all month but turns out they had three friends who died their same age... and my dad has his annual brain tumour checkups and tests in January... which I selfishly forgot about as he seems so good the past 2 years.  They had twin boys while they were just in their 20s... They just said to me they know it will be hard but I will be fine.  I guess their confidence in me should be enough support but man would I like to have some extra hands about!  If I was in a house with space I know my sister would have come.  Too late now. 

I have to tell you I am feeling better then I have for about 35 weeks!!!  Figures it would be just at the end of pregnancy.  So write this down for when the lot of you are pg and absolutely dying of heartburn/ reflux.  I mean I have been so bad with it I could feel it burning in me ears and have been throwing up each evening... then sitting straight up in bed trying to somehow sleep until it calmed down about 3/ 4 am .  Even water or bread was nearly impossible.  I was using gaviscon as with DD and it actually seemed to make it worse this time;  guess there is just no room at all for a stomach down there.  Then I switched to Polysiane... this is a pink gooey med you often give to babies and it tastes like bubblegum... an improvement but still not fixing the problem.
SO finally Monday my GYN gave me generic Ranitidine.. Same thing as Zantac I believe.. used for stomach ulcers.  What a miracle!!    
I take one before bed... then just having a bit of problem early next evening so take some anti-acide but space it 2 hrs from the Zantac.  I actually felt hungry and can eat now and went for Chinese lunch and devoured everything!!  
I was getting so worried for the babes as I have not gained any weight in a month... plus was generally just feeling extra rotten.  There is still the very swollen ankles, insomnia, incontinence, bad pain in hips and back , etc etc ( just the normal pg stuff)  ... but if I can just stay like this and actually get 3-4 hours sleep straight a night ( has been max. 2 hrs at a time for months.)  well Life looks good again!!!!!!  YES!!!!  ))))  I may manage to get a baby name picked, a hospital bag packed, etc etc...
I could strangle my GYN for not giving me this 2 months ago... don't let DRS let you suffer!!!  BUt you always think they they are already giving you the best stuff!!  Not alway true. 

Sorry for a bit of me/pg talk.. hope that's ok.  I know some of you may appreciate these tips later this year.!  


ALso sending good vibes to Crusoe, AJ, Sasha, GG, AlmaMay, Bluebell, Crusoe, Mini-me,  Pen, Lara, Jamina, earthekit ( thanks for your email- will try to answer you soon)  and everyone else that is hanging about lurking and waiting,

Love, Bonnie


----------



## ElleJay

Hi Everyone!  Just woken up after a four hour progesterone induced kip - was reading the paper one second and the next thing it's midnight and time for the next load of pills!

Mrs Bunny - well done for doing your own down regging injection bomb - hope everything goes swimmingly.

Moody - Best of luck for your trip!

Jaydi - How are you getting on with the meds?

RSMum - I thought I was doing ok on the 2ww until the hospital refused to give me my hormone results over the phone (clinic wanted my estro and prog levels checked) - couldn't understand it as they did it last year... anyway, found myself crying my eyes out and it stayed like that for the rest of the day.  Bit saner now luckily - they have apologised and given me the info, and the results are good.  What fun!  Anyway - hope you are doing well too.

Bluebell - thanks again for your messages.

Mrs M - the idea of the chooks being lifted off the ground made me laugh - I am waiting for our neighbours to ask me to be second reserve in the feeding run for theirs - I know where to come for advice! 

Almamay - keep forgetting to say hello to you - sorry - hope you are ok.

Bonnie - how lovely to hear from you - I think about you so much - it is great that you are finally getting a couple of hours sleep and not feeling so rotten. Will ex-dp will look after DD for a while to help out?  Maybe we'll have to Eurostar a load of FFs out to you!  You will be meeting the littlies so soon, I hope get a chance to stock up on some sleep and food before they arrive....... Do you think you will use the second choice name for DD for the little girl? Really good luck!

Lots of love to everyone I haven't mentioned by name, off to bed now - can't believe how long it has taken me to write this! 

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## earthe kitt

Hi All  

It's been a while since I was last here - hope some of you remember me! I have lurked ocasionally but just haven't really had the time to keep up or post

I now have  a new 'pooter so have access to the internet at home and I can use all the keys on the keyboard - a luxury since the glass of water incident when QWASZX were out of order

I've been back at work since the autumn and to be honest, it is so much easier than being at home, I have however been in a bit of hot water because I lost a disk    No I don't work for the Govt or TNT!!

Good to see Bonnie progressing - I'd forgotten all about the heartburn, I was swigging Gaviscon from the bottle by the end of my pregnancy. Good luck with your delivery - have you decided on names or did I miss that post 

LesleyJ thinking of you

RSMUM - 26 weeks already, hope you have a comfortable third tri

Hello to everyone else, sorry I haven't got much time for personals but love to Safarigirl, Maria WWAV, Miss Minerva, Rose and AlmaMay (can you send me your blog detasils as I lost them in transition)

There's loads of others but the mind is drained 

Back soon I hope

Jo XXX


----------



## MrsBunny

Bonnie, so glad you've found something that works for your heartburn meaning you can get a decent few hours sleep. It's worth mentioning that if people don't know you can buy Zantac at the chemist, but not high dosage. I was on Zantac for about 2 years for suspected increased stomach acid before they diagnosed my gallstones - all that prescription money I spent! (although I believe that increased acid is a side effect of having gallstones so it probably did help) and there were a couple of times when I was out and had to pop into Boots to get some to relieve a nasty pain! 
Bet you're making the most of being able to eat more now! Do you know the babies' weights? Lovely to hear your news anyway and maybe once the babies are born some support will come out of the blue - hopefully xxx

Lesleyj, are you awake? Sorry about your problems with getting the results but glad all is ok now. Not long til test day now!      

Earthe Kitt, glad you are back online and also that you are enjoying being back at work (for the break at least!). I love the picture of your twins.

Jules, hope you are feeling better xx

Jaydi - any news about your donor yet? Thinking of you xx

It was my last day in work today, which was quite sad and at the moment I can't really imagine not having to go to work at all until we have our tx in a few weeks - I know I'm going to be able to fill the time up really easily!
Also, I've been given the ok to start on the progynova on Monday so that's something to look forward to  

Big hellos to everyone
Mrs Bunny xxxx


----------



## Jaydi

Hi everyone!  How are you?  

Lesleyj – how are you doing in the 2ww?  Testing Tuesday?       Everything crossed for you.  Hope you were able to have another weekend just chillin – and kipping all over the place!  I laughed so much at the vision of you with the pink panther look – I also have curly hair but look more Crystal Tips with Alistair most of the time  
I think a few of us have felt a tad guilty for the sympathy we get when we’ve told a porkie to cover up our trips for treatment etc.  But it’s good your work are being sympathetic whatever they think the reason is – keep it up!  

Dawn – how’s it going?  Do you fly next weekend?  Good luck to you both!  

Pen – hope your scan went ok and wasn’t sore.  We have to go through so much don’t we?  Well done you.  

Jules – IKWYM about the pelvic floor exercises!  Had a nightmare time at my gym class last time. Is it the drugs??  I had to pretend I had a bad knee and so needed to do low impact only.  Along with the ‘old lady’ pill dispenser I need old lady knicker liners!  Hope you are feeling better now.  You’ll be fighting fit by the time you fly.  Isn’t it odd that we were the same day finishing the BCP but now our treatments are weeks apart.  Hope you are feeling better now.

Moody – Tuesday!  Have a great time in Barcelona!  So excited for you.  Have you started checking out the weather forecast yet?

Mrs Bunny – well done finishing work and training the other person.  Hope you can relax a bit now.  Do you start the progy on Monday?  

Rsmum – 26 weeks!  How are you feeling now?

Bonnie – I hope you are continuing to feel better.  What a nightmare that the doc could have given you something else much sooner.  I wish we could help you with the babies when they arrive – I love the idea of you ordering some FFs by Eurostar – keep it in mind!  Paris in the spring.  That’s great you have picked names and are getting ready.  It’s amazing how a bit of sleep can make so much difference isn’t it?  I hope it continues.  Thinking of you often Bonnie.  

Earthe Kitt – how are your girls?  I often think of that lovely picture of them.

I’ve been a bit poorly with a bug but on the mend today thank goodness.  My hot flushes are subsiding a bit now I’m on the podgynova – that is so true!  Shocker tummy already.  I‘ve also been feeling really negative this week but I’m hoping that’s just because of the podgy and because I’ve been feeling rotten with the lurgy and also we haven’t heard about our donor’s dates – waiting for her AF.  It looks now as though I’ll have to stay on without DH as he’ll have to get back for work.  I know a few of you have done this – how did you make it as stress free as possible? 

I’m off to a wedding party tonight – should be getting ready (and testing out the magic knickers!) but I keep trying to send a post to you guys and then I get distracted.    But I have been trying!  So tonight I’m determined to hit Post.

Dawn, Jules, Mrs Bunny, Lesleyj – and everyone doing a cycle right now - good luck!!          

Jaydi xxx


----------



## Newday

Hi jaydi

yes we fly out next Sunday

Dawn


----------



## Ms Minerva

Dawn - woo hoo! Next Sunday, that's great news, wishing you the very best of luck!  

Jaydi - do you have a date yet for ET? Sorry if you have already said, I am suffering a bit from Progy brain!   I am a little obsessed with my pelvic floor, and I do lots of exercises for it, though I am never sure that other people can't see them - I am convinced that my buttocks twitch when I am doing them in the supermarket queue!!   

I went to Spain on my own, and it was fine. Take along some good books to read, or magazines, good to hide behind if you are in a bar or restaurant on your own. I find a little Spanish is useful, just enough to order a meal, which is about all I can manage. Travel light - you don't want to be lugging a heavy suitcase around after ET, can't think of any other tips!

Sorry to hear that you have been feeling poorly with a bug, hope that you feel better soon, it is such a worry when you are having tx and are ill. I am feeling better, much to my relief.

Earthe Kitt - great to hear from you, I think of you and your beautiful girls and DS often. Sorry to hear about the disc!! 

Bonnie - so pleased to hear that you are feeling better! If only they could have given you the Zantac sooner. 

Moody - Tuesday! Guess that you are washing, ironing and packing as I type. Good luck!!  

LesleyJ - sending you     for testing day! 

MrsBunny - I hope that you enjoyed your last day at work, I am sure that you will find lots to do to fill your days!

Pen - thinking of you, March will be here so soon!!

Almamay - will catch up with your blog.

Big hello to Safarigirl, WWAV - would love to hear how you are getting on! 

Sasha - hope that you are OK?! Thinking of you.

Giggly and RSMUM - will catch up with you on the Golden Oldies!!!

Love to all

Jules
xx


----------



## RSMUM

LesleyJ - thinking of you - how are you doing hun? Not sure when you are testing but just wanted to say hello..


----------



## Jaydi

Just popped in to wish Lesleyj good luck – are you testing tomorrow?  Hope you’re doing ok. Big hugs.  

Dawn – good luck!  Will be thinking of you.  Just found out today that we fly next Monday – possibly EC on Wednesday.  So def cycle buddies!

Jules – thanks for the travelling solo tips.  And progy brain!  So true.

Moody – Bon voyage!

Love to all

Jaydi xxx


----------



## safarigirl

lesleyj, thinking of you, especially if tomorrow is your testing day .....


----------



## Grumpygirl

Yep, best of luck from me too...    

Hi to you all, especially the 2wwers! Thinking of you all lots. xxx

Love
Giggly
xx


----------



## ElleJay

Hi All!

Yep - blood test tomorrow, so will let you all know as soon as I do.  Not holding out much hope though, as my boobs don't hurt at all this time and they did last go, so I've kind of resigned myself to it not being good news.......

Anyway - trying not to think about it all!

Mrs Bunny - I hope your downregging is successful so you can start up with Podgy soon

Moody - really good luck for your appointment tomorrow

Mrs M - hope your scan went well today - and yes, people can see your buttocks twitching when you do your pelvic floor exercises in the supermarket queue - that's why most of the people are behind you!  Unless you are wearing a long coat of course.......

Jaydi - I am so chuffed that you can book things now and you know that you have got a donor - really good luck.

Dawn - great that you are able to head off this weekend - loads of good luck

Bluebell - hug to you and again thanks for your messages

RSMum - lots of love to you and your precious cargo

Safarigirl and Giggly - thanks for the good wishes for tomorrow - need all the positive vibes I can get.  Never had to get bad news (or good) without DH being around....

Anyway - off for my evening nap!!

Lots of hormonal love 

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## AlmaMay

Lesley - Thinking of you for tomorrow. 

x


----------



## earthe kitt

Hi gals - thank you for your lovely welcome back

LesleyJ     - hope you get the biggest fattest positive ever tomorrow - don't worry about symptoms - they do disappear toward the end of the 2ww
I had none and I was pregnant with triplets - I was crying in despair on the day of my test thinking it was negative

B123 - thinking of you and hoping you are well. Maybe you've had your babes already    

Almamay  thanks for the IM - I've now located you in cyberspace and of course, you're more than welcome to drop in. I'll IM you my address

Olivia - I will respond to your latest post, just a bit busy at work as I'm doing a bit of an investigation into Internet abuse at work and It's moved on into Necrophilia   - When I did my Masters in Housing I thought it was all rent arrears and neighbour disputes - never thought it could get this interesting   

It all happens out here in the suburbs  

Miss Minerva - thanks for your message - hope all is going well with you

Everyone else - sorry I'm a bit tired I've had a tenants meeting this evening and only just got home. I did manage to see my babes today though as they had their 8 month check (they were 11 months old yesterday) and so I got to take them to the Health Centre for an hour

Back tomorrow

Love Jo XXXXXXXX


----------



## Jaydi

Lesleyj   – don’t worry about the symptoms or lack of them.  I had none at all and cried after I had the blood test because I was so sure it hadn’t worked.  I was amazed later that day when I got the results and found out I was pregnant.  I have since read loads of stories here about no symptoms and twins etc just like Earthe Kitt.  And women who had symptoms with one pregnancy and not with their others.  There is no way of knowing!  Isn’t it difficult?
Big hugs – it is tough doing the test without DH here and I bet he hates being so far away from you too.
Thanks for your good wishes.  You are amazing thinking of everyone else when you’re in your 2ww.  Thank you!
Will be thinking of you all day long!      

Lots of love 
Jaydi xxx


----------



## Sasha B

Lesley, wishing you all the best for test day. Like Jaydi I was 110% my last cycle hadn't worked and it resulted in my DD.

Jo, lovely to see you posting again. I'd love to get together with you when things calm down for you. I am dying to see the girls again. I can't believe they're already 11 months old!!!

Sorry I haven't been posting everyone, but I have been keeping an eye on all of you. I may get some news on my situation this week but until I do I'll stay in the background (not by choice but because of the situation I find myself in).

Love to you all. I miss being a part of this lovely group & hope I can rejoin you very soon.

Sasha xxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Thinking of you especially, Sasha.   
xxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Lesleyj - everything crossed for you for tomorrow!   

Note to self "*do not *do pelvic floor exercises in the supermarket queue unless wearing long coat" 

Jo - necrophilia!!  There has just got to be a joke in there somewhere about dead end jobs... 

I am sure that you will "dig up" the necessary evidence!

Sasha - good to hear from you, miss you on the boards and think of you often, do come and join us on the Golden Oldies just for a chat if you want to.  Hope that you do get some good news this week.

Giggly - hello hun!

Safarigirl - hello to you too!

Had my lining scan today, all looking OK, 7.2mm, not bad I suppose, triple stripe, no cysts or anything. My E2 came back at 595, which sounds a bit low to me. If I remember rightly, it was four figures last time, have emailed IVI and waiting for them to come back to me.

Apologies to those that I have not mentioned, I am suffering from Progy brain 

Jules
xxx


----------



## Newday

Lesleyj ggod luck tomorrow.

Well had lining scan tonight 8.1mm with a week to go so thats OK i think
Dawn


----------



## Lara B

Just a very quick one from me to send big positive vibes to Lesleyj for tomorrow    

Good luck to all those with great linings, there seems to be a few of you cycling, and I wish you all the BFP you so well deserve.

Lara xx


----------



## RSMUM

Dawn - that lining sounds FAB! Thinking of you and wishing you tons of   .

Now, REALLY need to catch up to see who'se doing what...

will write more later

LesleyJ - you are in my thoughts today   

XX


----------



## HEM

Dawn

Your linning sounds really good and like you said a week to go

Good Luck

Helen


----------



## earthe kitt

LesleyJ - thinking of you today and hoping to hear some good news

RSMum - hope you are well

LaraB - so sorry that things didn't work out on your last Tx

Jaydi - did I see somewhere you're all revved up to go??

Will check in later briefly - I have to leave work early for fat fighters tonite

SashaB - would love to meet up - I'll give you a call - I think AlmaMay is heading our way soon as well so that would be double lovely

Jo XX


----------



## three_stars

HI ladies... will have a chance later to read the posts but just wanted to say quickly to Lesleyj that I am thinking of you. 

Love,
Bonnie


----------



## crusoe

Me too Lesley ...

Love Crusoe
xxxx


----------



## safarigirl

Lesleyj ......... sending big loving thoughts to you ......


----------



## Ms Minerva

Lesleyj    
Jules
xx


----------



## ElleJay

Hi Everyone - your posts made me cry - so many good wishes... you are all so wonderful, and caring which is why I hate to be posting the first negative of the year.  I feel like I've let you all down.  

My HCG is so low it almost doesn't register (1.2), so although I've been told to keep on with the drugs and re-test on Friday, I can't see it getting any better.  At least I get the weekend to fall apart in when I go cold turkey on the meds, and DH is home for two days then as well - he'll be seing me at my best won't he - poor bloke... 

And, to cap it all, Ulrika's on telly complaining about being pregnant - to quote Kylie - I should be so lucky.

Love to you all - and thanks to everyone for being here for me.

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Lesleyj, 

So sorry hun, and you haven't let anyone down, it is just a cruel numbers game and rotten bad luck. So sorry  

Sending you the very biggest of hugs  

Jules
xx


----------



## RSMUM

Oh Lesley hun - my heart goes out to you -   so glad your Dh will be home at the weekend. Which meds are you on? I only ask cos every time I've been on steroids I've had to cut them down slowly. When I read about Ulrika I wanted to scream! It just makes me so mad    So sad for you - wish there was more I could say  - but I know only too well, there are very few words that can be of any comfort right now - just hope in some small way, knowing we are here for you helps..   

Take care

D X


----------



## three_stars

Oh Lesley!  Hang in there until the weekend.  Either way at least DH will be there for you.  I know it is very hard to have hope with very low numbers.. been there three times ... so I know it is hard to keep up hope and worse to not be able to just stop and cry and get over it but do keep on the meds and do the test Friday... we will all pray for a miracle for you in three days.
Sending you the biggest hug....
Love,

Bonnie 
Call me if you need to talk...


----------



## AlmaMay

Lesley - If the wait continues then we wait with you.  Keep strong if you can, post if you need support.  Sending you hugs.  x


----------



## Newday

LesleyJ sorry to read your post life stinks but hang in there

Thinking of you love dawn


----------



## Jaydi

Lots of love to you Lesleyj.  AlmaMay is right – we are all waiting with you.  Don’t be on your own – you have loads of friends here to chat to and we are all on your side.  You are so amazing thinking of everyone else and now it’s time to have some support coming your way.  
I’m so sorry you are having to go through this – it’s so unfair!!
I hope DH gets home very soon.  Huge hugs to you darling  

Jaydi xxx


----------



## MrsBunny

Lesleyj, so sorry about your low reading. Just what you don't need at this difficult time.
Hang in there, we're all with you.
Thinking of you and wishing you strength.
Lots of love
Mrs Bunny xxx


----------



## Lara B

Lesleyj, i'm gutted for you, but as others have said, hang in there with everyone on here supporting you. 
  

Lara xx


----------



## ElleJay

I think we have the kindest people on this thread - I was going to say how did we all find each other - but we all know the answer to that one......  thank you - I know that everyone was wishing a positive for me, and that means an awful lot.  

And I know you will all be here when the real blues kick in - I'm just numb at the moment...

Love

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## Sasha B

So sorry Lesley. Some people just don't know how good they've got it. It just feels like yet another reminder of what you so desperately want. We can't take away your pain but there are many (if not all of us) here who know what its like to live with the grief of IF. We are all here for you. 

Lots of love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Lesleyj- sending you massive hugs, and wishing the news was better today.    I've given up reading anything about Ulrika as I'd be happy giving just one child to my one husband. Plus anyone who complains about being pg who hasn't got a darn good reason to complain should just shut the hell up!!

Hope Friday brings better news and that you can lean on us anytime you like.
love
Giggly
xx


----------



## bluebell

Oh lovely Lesley I am so sorry.  You are the sweetest and tx is just such a cruel rollercoaster.  I wish I could send you more than just words.  I hope you have someone to be with to look after you until DH comes home.  Sending you loads of love and hope you sleep well tonight.
Love and hugs,
Bluebell xxxxxxxx


----------



## Fidget

Ohhhhhhh Girls

Lesley sweetie I am so sorry to hear your news   

I am afraid I have to agree with Giggly.. people who complain without very good reason need a kick up the 

Think its time for a group    

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mini-me

Lesley - so sorry to hear your news honey.        Like bluebell said, I hope there's someone with you until your DH comes home.  Sending hugs to you both. xxx

Sorry not been around again girls, but I am thinking of you.  Work has been even more hectic than usual, with reports being switched to this term and an ofsted yesterday!!  The school did really well, so that's over for another few years.
I'm off to Kiev in a few weeks for a diagnostic scan and possible hysteroscopy to see if that will help.

Good luck to all the cyclers - Jules, Dawn and anyone else I've missed  
Best wishes to all.
Love mini-me 
xxx


----------



## crusoe

Hello everyone

Lesley – I am sending you the hugest of hugs – I know it’s no help at all really but you are in my thoughts …    

Dawn – I just wanted to pop in and wish you well for your transfer next. Your lining sounds spot on so stay positive! Fingers crossed this is your lucky cycle.       

Ms Minerva – your scan sounds perfect too so loads of good luck and positive vibes coming your way too.     

Bonnie – I just can’t believe you only have 25 days to go. To me it only seems a few weeks since you were announcing your BFP. I know this has been a difficult pregnancy for you and like any soon to be mum you have some doubts and anxieties about the future – but we are all here for you! I am off on holiday on Monday and I think you might well have had your twins long before I get back so I just want to say that I hope all goes perfectly for you and them. I look forward to hearing about your babes and welcoming them to the world.   

Bluebell – I can’t believe little Ria is nearly two. I remember when I first joined FF you had just got your BFP. I am certainly a golden oldie!!! Again I will be away on the big day but Happy early birthday Ria.   

Mrs Bunny – are you managing to fill your days without work. I am quite sure I could. Take some time to relax and do some positive visualisation for your return trip to Ceram.

Jaydi – hope you are feeling much better now. Great news that you have your donors dates!!!

RSMum- nearly 26 weeks- I don’t believe it. Time seems to be speeding up for me!! Hope you are doing ok.

Sasha – I hope you are able to post some good news soon … 

GG – how are you doing? I promise to PM you soon – the same goes for you Bel.

I had a lovely email from AJ last week. She sounds a very, very happy girl and little Lola sounds gorgeous.

Not much news from me – except did I mention I was going on holiday on Monday   (LOL) excited is not the word  - I am barely sleeping I am sooooooooo excited. I made my DH promise that if we got to the end of IVF with no baby we would have a huge blow out holiday!!! So that is what our refund from IM is going on.
Our assessment for adoption is still going well. We have another meeting with a social worker on Friday and have dates booked for our medicals. I have also just volunteered as a helper at a local playgroup on my day off – starting in a few weeks time. I thought I needed to prove more experience of pre-school children so hopefully this will fit the bill and be fun as well.

You are all in my thoughts so often – hugs and positive vibes to those of you that need them and love to you all.     

Crusoe xxxx


----------



## mini-me

Crusoe,
Have a great time on holiday - it sounds like you will!  

It's sounds like everything is moving along well with the adoption process.  Good luck.

mini-me
xxx


----------



## safarigirl

lesleyj i am so very very sorry to read this ... i, like all the others had hoped this would be the one for you .... i hope you felt our collective thoughts with you, and didnt feel too alone ... its a real blow, take some time out and know that we are here for you to support you along this path.  I am really sad and sending you love and hugs during this time.


----------



## Jaydi

Lesleyj – just popped in to send you some more hugs today.  Thinking of you.  I wonder if you’re still going to work this week.  You’re an amazing woman.
Lots of love  

Jaydi xxx


----------



## ElleJay

Hi!  Still here and appreciating all your messages.  DH will be home in 48 hours and I am just on a countdown really.  Thought I'd try my hand at some personals to stop thinking about me for a while - 

Safarigirl - sorry you can't cross me off the lottery winnings list yet - tel your DH that I'm trying very hard - already working out when I can go again - but bear in mind I am still heavily medicated.......

Mini-me - good luck with your Kiev visit - so hope it goes well

Sasha - I hope things are sorting out for you - nice to know you are lurking and can see that we think about you lots.

Crusoe - very envious of your blow out holiday - feel like running away somewhere nice at the moment - need someone to carry a suitcase?  Hope you have a great time, and good luck for your Friday meeting.

Jaydi - thanks for the hugs - when are you actually off?  I am still going to work as there is just so much to do with three huge admin projects starting up at the same time - to catch up would be mega stressy on top of all this, so the lesser of two evils.  Luckily my boss is on a two day course, so I don't have to pretend to be happy!

Dawn - I think you are next? brain a bit mushy - are you off this weekend?

Mrs Minerva and Mrs Bunny - love to you both and hope the cycles are cranking up

Well, life goes on - and I actually felt my spirits lift this morning when I saw deer on the driveway when I was on my way to work - I just love to see them, and they can be a bit shy -unlike the kamikaze pheasants and rabbits that will insist on trying to throw themselves under my wheels.  

As my Buddhist friend said - spring always follows winter......I have to hold on to that.

Lots of love to you all - and thanks again

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Crusoe - have an absolutely lovely holiday hun, you deserve it! 









Thank you and mini-me for your good wishes. I phoned IVI today, still trying to get a date for EC out of them and they said maybe next week!  so I have provisionally booked my lovely doggy into kennels, feel happy that she will be well cared for while we are away.

Lesleyj - I always find animals and nature are a great comfort and can lift your spirits when you are down Sending more hugs your way 

Jules xx


----------



## RSMUM

Jules and Lesley - you are SO right! There is nothing like a walk in the countryside or a HUGE hug with your favourite pets ( hey - those of you with chooks - can you hug them?! Just a thought as we will be a 3 hen family soon - apparently! ) to lift your spirits.

Crusoe - SOOOO good to hear from you - have a FAB TIME!!!!!!!    

Hi to everyone else - must dash -DD late to bed AGAIN! 

HUGE hugs to you all

D XXXX


----------



## Ms Minerva

Hi RSMUM, you can't exactly hug chooks, but they do like to sit on my lap and be stroked, bit dodgy though, as they are not exactly house trained and are apt to leave a little parcel behind..they also coo when you stroke them, very sweet!

Can't wait to hear about your 3 hens!

Most go to bed soon myself, Progy is making me feel so tired

Jules xx


----------



## bluebell

Big big hugs to lovely Lesley .. shall you and I go on holiday together ?  Where shall we go ?  Howabout somewhere nice on the Italian coast, or howabout India .. Goa maybe for a chillout ? We can be back for the w/e for you to meet DH ! I too get my solace from nature.  I saw a barn owl last night driving home from work, just down our lane by a boggy filed and some woods.  Beautiful ! 

Ooooh, lots of people on their way now .. Dawn, Jules, Mini-me, Mrs Bunny. 

Hello Mrs RSfattymum !

Crusoe, so happy that the adoption plans are going well !  If I was a tiny person i would want to be adopted by you !  Good luck and please stay in touch and keep us updated on your progress !  So sweet of you to remember Ria's birthday.  Thank you.  yes, time does fly.

Love to everyone else .. need to rush as one of my cats is trying to get in to the offcie here and the scrathing might wake Ria up.
Bloobs xxx


----------



## Jaydi

Lesleyj – 48 hours – DH will be here before you know it.  That’s great.  Well done keeping going at work.  We’re off on Sunday.  Will be thinking of you next week.  Yes  spring always follows winter – thank you for reminding me of that one.  I also like the expression ‘this too will pass’.  Whatever happens – life never stands still does it.  

Jules your little pics are really funny.  I can’t stay awake either – we’re both at the same stage aren’t we?  We fly on Sunday – same day as Dawn.  We probably have EC on Wednesday – I wonder if you will be the same day?  Will be thinking about you next week too.

I agree with you guys about countryside and our lovely animals.  I took our dog for a walk in the woods this afternoon in the sun – it was pretty muddy – love that peaty smell - and it felt soo good to be out and exploring.  It gave me such a boost.  I had had a chiropractic treatment this morning but ended up dead envious because my chiropractor told me she is 14 weeks pregnant.  I think she felt awkward saying it but realised I would find out soon.  This is the 4th chiropractor that has left to go and have a baby!  And I’m on my 3rd hairdresser.  In all this time I have been trying – I feel so left behind and they’re all so bloody fertile!  Next time I’m switching to have a man and hope he doesn’t go on about his wife being pregnant or how many kids they have.

Crusoe – your holiday is going to be fantastic isn’t it – you so deserve this.  Have a great time.  Glad to hear your adoption news – hope Friday goes well.  We had to have medicals to be foster carers and I wonder if it is the same form?  Our GP had to fill it out – it was very simple stuff.  One thing on the form asked when was the last time you visited the doc and what was it for.  Probably for me it was something to do with fertility treatment so if I did it again and wanted to be private I think I’d go along to get my ears checked or something before the medical so that was the most recent visit!  I’m glad you’re finding the Form F so interesting to complete.  One thing I loved doing too was getting the house ready – we had a list of health and safety stuff – like moving bleach, knives etc up high.  It sounds silly but I just loved getting ready.  It took quite a few weeks really – we had to put on childproof window locks and things like that.  It gave me permission to start thinking about having children in our lives.  Good luck with it all.  And have a great trip.

Love to all – I’m off to bed too – complete lightweight  
Jaydi xxx


----------



## safarigirl

lesleyj, you are such a wonderful person i have decided that you will remain on my lottery list EVEN WHEN YOU GET THAT BFP!!!  My Dh will just have to live with it!!!!!  Big hugs to you, and if you ever feel like a chat, just send me an IM ....

Crusoe where are you going on holiday .... feel like doing some wistful thinking about a holiday .... goa ... mmmh i remember been there in my 20's!!!  Say no more!

big hello to everyone else ...


----------



## ElleJay

Hi everyone - 

Jaydi - loads of love and luck to you for your trip - I hope you get lots of lovely embies and that the 2ww passes quickly with hairy BFP at the end!  You think you've got problems with your chiropractor - mine is unavailable as he is off getting married to his boyfriend tomorrow and then off for three weeks having a honeymoon in Thailand.

Dawn - good luck for the weekend, hope this cycle gives you your BFP.

Bloobs - lets have a cyber holiday - I've never been to Goa, but really fancy Cambodia with the temples at Ankor and a bit of beach after - Italy would seem like a busmans holiday at the moment!  

Mrs M - hope you get a date from IVI soon - you will be on your way before you know it - loads of love and luck to you and obviously a BFP too.

Safarigirl - thank you - look forward to my windfall - have you got a ticket for the 95million pound one tomorrow - that would sort everyone on the whole website out!

On a countdown to DH arriving - 28 hours and can't wait - the thing keeping me relatively sane at the moment...

Love to everyone

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Good evening everyone!

Crusoe - have a fab holiday, I'm not really jealous... as I will shortly be in sunny Spain, just waiting for The Call! It may be as soon as next week, so I am making sure that my washing and iron is







all up to date and I will start packing at the weekend, just a little bag of bits for DD to take on the plane. I am one of life's worriers and I just don't DO "spur of the moment"!

Safarigirl - I am in the lotto syndicate at work and we are have bought some Euro Million tickets, wouldn't it be lovely....just a little win, I'm not greedy.

Jaydi - all the very best for next week hun, sending you    and good luck!  BTW, my accupuncturist/TCM lady is currently on maternity leave too, very inconvenient!

Dawn - are you off next? Sorry losing the plot at the moment, my brain is turning to mush!

Mini-me - good luck in Kiev!

MrsBunny - I hope that you are enjoying being a LofL or a LTL! 

Lesleyj - sending you  lovely to see you posting! Not long till your DH will be home with you.

A little bit of sad news  I lost one of my lovely chooks to a [email protected] fox this morning. DH always checks that they have all gone to bed (well roost is the proper term!) and he thought that he had counted 'em all, but sadly not, one had gone to roost up a tree and when she flew down at dawn, the Fox was waiting for her, I heard a terrible scream from her, but by the time I got out to the garden, all that was left was a big pile of feathers..  my only consolation is that it must have been quick.

Oh dear! That is the third hen that we have lost to fox.

Feeling OK, apart from still very tired, which I am blaming on the Progy...

Love and luck to all,

Jules
xx


----------



## Jaydi

Evening everyone

Just a quickie to say I’ll be thinking of you tomorrow Lesleyj having your blood test.  And tomorrow night DH will be with you!  That’s good.  Lots of love to you.

Jules!  How awful losing your chook like that to the sneaky fox.  That’s hard.  And just when we were all talking about how much our animals mean to us.
I know what you mean I’m really tired on the progy too – and starting to feel really mellow too – nothing seems important anymore.  DH is relieved as I’ve stopped bombarding him with things we need to do before we leave.  

Thinking of you Lesleyj 

Jaydi xxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Hi Jaydi, yes it is very sad, you really do get to know your own hens, and I feel responsible, because if she had been locked up safe and sound in her hen house, she wouldn't have been taken by the Fox....I will just have to teach DH to count better!!!  

Whilst I am tired, I am unfortunately not mellow and I am fretting about everything at the moment..also very forgetful, which is not good!

Jules
xx


----------



## AlmaMay

Lesley - Thinking of you for today's results.


----------



## MrsBunny

Jules, sorry to hear about your chook, how upsetting for this to happen now, when you're obviously feeling fragile anyway. I really hope you get your dates soon! I know what you mean when you said you don't 'Do' last minute. I'm a bit like you in that I need to know when things are going to happen in advance, but I never pack early, that's always a last minute frenzy! I'm waiting for exact dates, hopefully, we'll both know today before the weekend!  

Jaydi, I had a hairdresser that went on maternity leave just before we went for our frosties in October, every time her big tummy touched me I thought that some of her pregnancy luck might rub off on me - silly I know! And now, I'm sure my reflexologist is pregnant as she has a little bump that looks bigger each time - she must be afraid to say anything, bless her, but it's getting rather obvious now so I'm going to mention it next time - she's definitely not overweight! That's what I probably was (well, that and the top I was wearing) when an old work colleague we met by chance said - congratulations, when's it due - this wasn't longer after we'd started ttc and wasn't the best thing to hear at the time! I'm glad you're feeling more relaxed now - not long til Sunday! xxx

Dawn, hope you're feeling positive about your tx - here's some         to help you. Lots of love and luck xxxx

Crusoe, good luck with your next meeting and your medicals - volunteering at the playgroup sounds like a great idea! And have a lovely holiday, you and DH so deserve it xxxxx

Lesleyj, thinking of you today and wishing like mad that you get some positive news  

Love to all
Mrs Bunny xxxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Lesleyj -     

and good luck for today   

Jules
xx


----------



## three_stars

Dear Lesleyj-  Thinking of you so much today.  And hoping for a miracle. 
"As my Buddhist friend said - spring always follows winter......I have to hold on to that."  I like that,  think I will post over my 'puter.  It is kind of how I am feeling right now.  ANd not just about the sunny weather, finally. 

Crusoe-  You sound good... And on the verge of a BFH (big fat Holiday)!!AT least you got your refund in the end.  You deserve the holiday ( where did you say your going?  Room for me   )      and you deserve to have a child with you very soon in your home.  It sounds like all is progressing well on that front. 


Jules-  so sad about your chook... Made me think right away of the henhouse scenes in the film Barnyard . ... nasty old foxes!  ( I fear I only watch kids films for some years so that is my general point of reference now.)


Just running ( ha ha.. hobbling more like it) across the street to have hair re-highlighted... at least one thing for myself to look/ feel better.  Fortunately  I have been eating now and not much reflux, no vomiting!!!  Yeah and put on 2 kilos. This makes me feel better if I can just get some better nutrition in these last few weeks/ days?  Also a little more sleep would be a godsend.    Yikes... still a few more crucial things to do... like decide on the names!!!!!!      


Hello to everyone else!!!  Good luck to those heading off soon to treatment and hugs to all the FF Abroadies family.

Love,

Bonnie


----------



## ElleJay

Awww girlies - thanks so much, but it's still a no-no for me - officially all over.

Have to move onward and upward and already planning for my next cycle which will probably be in April.  Glutton for punishment....... Have said to myself that this is the last year of trying (didn't I say that last year?) - really have to get back to living a life and not just lurching from one treatment cycle to the next.

Oh Jules - so sorry about your hen - foxes are mean bu**ers - our vet neighbours shoot at them from their bedroom window in the middle of the night if they hear them menacing the coop - and I have to say the joke is that they always miss!!  I hope you get your dates soon - it's always comforting to have a bit of control over this awful situation.

Almamay - thanks for keeping me in mind so much - it means a lot - and your saying that you  all wait with me made me cry - it's so true and supportive.

Jaydi - I pass the candle of hope on to you and Dawn, and then you can send it on to Mrs M and Mrs B - the law of averages mean that there is going to be a run of good news soon.  Lots of embies, love and hugs.

Dear Mrs Bunny - I hope you get your date soon too, and that you get your BFP from this cycle.  Love and hugs again.

My Bonnie - your DD is a really good photographer - what a fantastic little girl, and I am chuffed to bits that you are feeling well enough to have your hair highlighted.  Great news that you are eating and have managed to put on some weight - I wish you a good nights sleep too to complete the transformation.  You have done so well to get to nearly 37 weeks - if the bubs arrive next week, I could Eurostar it over for two days at the weekend if that would be any help?  Leaving you after just two days would be very hard though....

Anyway - DH arrival update - 10 hours away - just hope I don't make a complete wally of myself by blubbing at the airport as soon as I see him - dark glasses at 10pm I think!

Lots of love to everyone I haven't mentioned - my FF family - 

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## crusoe

Lesley I am so sorry ....

Crusoe
xxx


----------



## three_stars

So very sorry Lesley.

Let DH take good care of you this weekend.

Love,

Bonnie


----------



## Jaydi

Oh Lesley I’m so very sorry. Lots of love and hugs to you.  I know what you mean about lurching from one treatment to the next but I think it’s what we need to do to know that we are trying everything and giving it our best shot.  It does fill up our lives but hopefully it will all be worth it one day soon.  I think when I’m 50 I want to look back and know I did everything I could even if it meant life was on hold for a while.  People outside IF don’t understand our drive to keep doing this – but here we do understand and we’re all in it together.  I’ve had several operations to try to improve my fertility and one time I was in hospital a nurse asked me if I had had the op for fertility.  I said yes wondering if she thought I was mad but she leaned closer and told me quietly that she didn’t have her first child until she was 45 and that I mustn’t let anyone tell me when to stop – she said not to be bothered by anyone else’s opinions.  I’ve always remember that day and it’s given me strength.  So I will take that candle of hope from you Lesley but we’re bringing it right back for you in April!!

For now just enjoy having your DH back with you for a little while and be as much of a wally as you like the airport!  

You’re a very special person Lesley and I know you will bounce back for now give yourself plenty of me time and lots of nurturing.  We’re all thinking of you and sending you lots of love.

Lots of love

Jaydi xxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Lesleyj - so sorry   big hugs  

Dark glasses at 10:00pm sound great too me! I spent months after my Dad died wearing shades...

Jules
xx


----------



## safarigirl

lesleyj very very sorry, hope you get lots of hugs and love from your dh, and he from you .... we are here to support you until april ....

jaydi i had the exact same thoughts as you, that i wanted to know i had tried all i could, we can never predict the outcome, but we can know that we did everything we could ... (what a fabulous nurse to say that as well)

big friday hello to everyone ....


----------



## MrsBunny

Lesleyj, so so sorry   

And you are such a sweetie for thinking of us after everything - the candle of hope is a lovely idea - thank you.

You and DH look after yourselves.

Mrs Bunny xxxx


----------



## earthe kitt

Hello girls

LesleyJ - So sorry    I hope DH return has helped ease the sadness. I know what you mean about plugging away at treatment, stopping is such a scary decision and I'm so relieved that we had success (cycle 12 or 13 and stopped counting at £25K) and didn't have to make that decision

B123 - I can't believe how well you're doing   I am so pleased that you are still able to get out and about and you're feeling good    well done. All I could manage in my last few weeks was chicken soup - I haven't touched the stuff since. 

Safarigirl - thanks for your IM - did I reply  

Ms Minerva - so sorry about your chook,  one of my friends has rescue chickens and lost the lot last year to the fox  - devastating

Dawn are you next in the stirrups - I must admit I'm losing track of things at the moment

Olivia - I will reply - just really boged down at the mo but your post is on my desk to reply to

Jaydi - hope you're well

Crusoe   with you're adoption journey. I help out at Sam's school one afternoon a fortnight, I just take a long lunchbreak and help out with an afternoon session (1.15 - 3.10) I am so glad to get back to the sanity of my office afterwards. The children are really sweet are always curious and asking questions etc - I love it but couldn't do it full time - I'd need a duvet day every other day  

Giggles - how are you - Is COAR doing anything for Valentines day 

Since I was last here I've  turned into a   trawling the net as part of my investigation and going to some pretty disgusting places - there are some really weird people out there and one of them works in my office  . I wonder sometimes what sort of world we have created here but what is frightening is the sheer number of weirdos out there.

I think I'm going to need to see a cyclogest after all this to get my head unravelled 

All well here otherwise, DH has got early retirement from the end of April so my childcare worries will ease off, If he does well I might get him registered as a childminder  

Take care, love to you all and have a good weekend


Jo XXXXX


----------



## alanelaine

This is a modified post as we've got our answers.

Ladies, we were a bit desperate and needed advice on long protocol injections of Buserilin.

We have 5.5ml vials of the drug which contain 1.0mg each.

Altra Vita originally specified 0.1mg per injection (i.e. 0.5ml) which would give us ten injections per vial.  Our GP over prescribed to give us 20 vials (which would have given us 200 injections) but then corrected this to the level Altra Vita requested.

When we told AV what had happened they said that the GP’s original prescription was correct but the GP (and aGP friend of ours) says this is way too much.

Our guess is that AV want us to take 1.0ml injections which would be 0.2mg of Buserilin.

Has anybody done this protocol?

We’re on day 20 and are due to start injections tomorrow (Sunday, 10/2/0 and have no idea what to do.

WE NOW KNOW THAT IT IS 0.5ml injection with 0.1mg of Buserilin.

Thanks to everybody.

A&E


----------



## Ms Minerva

Sorry, A&E, I can't answer your question, as I have never done the long protocol, only the short one, using Cetrotide. Maybe try posting on the main IVF board? I do hope that you get an answer!

Jo - hello to you, had to smile at your post, did you really mean that you will have to see a _cyclogest_! 

I often think that the internet is such a wonderful resource and how sad it is that people mis-use it, as you say there are some weird people out there!

I was woken up again in the night by a fox, my chooks had started sqawking, they must have heard or smelt him outside their house, they were safely locked up but it is worrying that there is a determined fox about, with us waiting for "The Call" to fly out to Spain.

Love and luck to all,

Jules
xx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Jaydi - good luck for your trip to Ceram tomorrow hun! 

Sorry Progy brain big time and have only just remembered! 

MrsBunny - you are off soon too aren't you?

Dawn - thinking of you, hope it is all going well.

Let's keep passing Lesleyj's candle of hope and keep it burning bright!

Jules xx


----------



## RSMUM

Dawn - thinking of you too - crossing everything that this THE ONE!   

Jaydi - best of luck too hun    hope the weather's lovely in sunny Spain 

Mrs. Bunny - how are you doing?

Mrs. M - it must be such a worry about your chooks AND waiting for the call at the same time! I'm hoping that we don't get ours until the weather improves a bit - We would love to let them roam around the garden in the day now we don't have dogs any more BUT I don't fancy going out there and chasing them into their beds on a cold, windy night! Hope you get your call soon hun.

Earthe K - sounds like you had as many goes as me!  I'm actually in      but happy ones -  this morning as DH decided to show DD the video he made of my pregnancy and her birth all those years ago.

Bonnie - Sorry, I got your message but we have had visitors so haven't been able to call -will try next week - you are amazing woman! not long now eh?!   

Bloob - MUST have a chat sometime - must be close to Ria's b'day  now - how time flies

Giggly - how are you doing? Is it half-term for you now?

A & E - glad you got it sorted..bets of luck with everything

Cruseo - I volunteer a bit at the nursery close to DD's school - I love it - the kids are so funny and sweet - they really lift my spritis sometimes! Mind you, I only do it every now and again but just pop in most days for the last half hour so I guess it's a little easier for me than the full-timers 

LesleyJ - thinking of you and your DH hun   

Safarigirl - any chance of the bar opening soon? Would LOVE a glass of champers !!

Moody - hope all's going well for you   

Bel - are you out there somewhere? How are you doing chuck?

A big HI too to anyone I've missed - am rushing to type all this - have a TON of stuff to do - the visitors have just left - and it's a lovely   day so want to make the most of it....

   to all of you cycling at the moment 

Take care y'all

D XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Jaydi

Hi everyone

I need a hug.  We’ve heard from Ceram and our cycle has been cancelled completely.  Our donor had a poor response.  So we’re all packed up and no where to go.  Wow we sure need some resilience in this game don’t we?  I’m glad I remembered about that nurse saying to me not to give up – didn’t realise I’d need to hear it again quite so soon.

Got to wait until tomorrow to find out what happens next.  Probably will be another 4 weeks or so as Ceram don’t have back up donors.  Has anyone else done this?  Does your lining go beyond at some stage or can you just keep taking the drugs for weeks and weeks?

So I’m passing on the candle of hope (Jules such a beautiful candle!) without reaching the starting gate.  I have the worst luck I really do.  This time last year I was due to have a myomectomy but after waiting on the ward all day in my gown and support stockings starving and thirsty they cancelled the op at 4pm and told me to go home and I had to go back and do it all again a month later.  Feels like that again.  I suppose all the let downs just add up don’t they?

Us abroadies have to go through so much!

I saw a friend’s sister yesterday and she was complaining that she got pregnant too soon after getting married and hasn’t had time to enjoy married life without a baby.  But DH and I have spent our entire life together doing ivf and that’s got to be worse.  We don’t have a chance for holidays and couple time and no baby either!  How sad people don’t know how lucky they are.

So today I need a few hugs and then I’m going to plough on.

Love to all those cycling right now and sorry I’m not your cycle buddy anymore but I’m still your buddy!

Bon voyage to Dawn today!  Good luck.

Thinking of you Lesleyj x x x

Love to everyone
Jaydi xxx


----------



## mini-me

Oh Jaydi,
What rotten luck.  Here's your hug and some more         (Group hugs too)
You're right, us abroadies have to go through so much.  It seems so cruel not even getting to the starting line.  Not sure about the lining, but I 'think' the lining can go past it's best (triple layer??) - don't take my word for this though.  Take care. xxx

Lesleyj - thinking of you too. xxx  

Love to all, 
mini-me xxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Oh Jaydi! I am so very sorry hun   I have had it happen to me too, and it is just devastating to get so close and then to find that it is all over before you can even begin. What rotten bad luck!

When it happened to me I was told to stop all the meds and wait for AF and then basically start all over again. I think that I was back out in Spain in around 4 weeks, so not too long to wait really, but I understand how bitterly disappointing it is.

Sending you the biggest of cyber hugs 

Some people can be so insensitive, DH and I have spent over 10 trying for a baby and now another 5 years trying for another and it is hard.

Jules
xx


----------



## bluebell

Just a quickie from me to wish all the best of luck to the cyclers at the moment.

Jaydi so sorry to hear your news and here is a big pile of the requested hugs...                   You sound so positive and resilient. I always find everyone on here such an inspiration.  Good luck with the next stage and hope it happens smoothly and soon.

Big snogs to everyone else, and I am still in mourning about that poor little henny penny. I must admit that although I live in the country I am put off having hens by the fact that all my friends that have them have lost loads to foxes.  It seems impossible to keep them away altogether.  I love foxes too, and the farmer here shoots them which I hate.

Good luck to Dawn, and Jules and everyone else who I have missed who is about to go for tx.

Bluebell xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## RSMUM

Oh Jaydi - what awful news      to you. I had a donor back out on me but it was only a week before Ruth found us another one...thinking of you. It's quite unbelievable how insensitive people can be, isn't it? The other day, I was sitting around with a group of women discussing our ages - I was the oldest BY FAR!  and one woman said " You must be mad having a baby at your age! " I just laughed it off...loads of love to you hun XXXXXXXXx


----------



## Bel

Hi Girls,

Crusoe- Happy holidays honey!! Have a fab time as you and DH deserve it soooooo very much!! Have a chilled time with just each other to think about....will be thinking of you!xxxxx 

Rsmum- I am here!! Sorry i know I haven't been around about for a while. We are just taking some time off and even though i have been keepong my eye on you all I haven't been great at posting. Sorry!! Can't believe how far you are into your pregnancy...seems to have wizzed by, but I'm sure thats not the case for you!! You are my inspiration that it will happen eventually!! so pleased all is well with you.xxxx

Jaydi - I'm so sorry to hear your news.....a few years ago now myself and crusoe had a similar experince and it is sooo hard...I remember it too well...I'm sure ruth will sort you out with another option as soon as she can. But in the meantime my heart is with you as I know how hard it is. take care hun,xxx

Bloobs - Hiya sweetie. Great to hear from you by text. Glad all okay. Sounds like you are enjoying the sunny weather...it's great isn't it? Makes you feel sooo much better! tHINKING OF YOU BABE,XX

Dawn - Good luck honey,x

Lesleyj - thinking of you sooo much. So sorry to hear your result, but sooo pleaed you are looking forward already. You are a strong lady and you WILL get there in the end!!x

Ms Minerva - Sorry to hear about your chicken.....hope you are okay?xxx Good luck with the next couple of weeks,x

Moody - Hope all is okay with you,x

Bonnie - Not long now?! Good to hear from you and sooo pleased you sound happy..xx

GG - Hiya babes, hope you are okay looking forward to half term....let me know when you are free next as we nee dto catch up. Would be good if we could have a meet soon with a few of us...what do you think?x 

Earthkitt - Great to hear fron you. Your posts always make me smile 

WWAV - How's things being a mummy?xx

Alanelaine - Hope all is sorted now. these drugs are soo confusing aren't they?

Mrs Bunny - Aren't you off soon too? If I'm right...good luck,xx

Mini Me - Good luck in Kiev hun.xx

Hi to  everyone I've missed sending you lots of love,

Bel,xxx


----------



## ElleJay

Hi All!  

Boy has this weekend gone way too fast - can't believe that DH is now on a plane back to Milan.....Feeling much better for seeing him, but sad he's gone again.  Recurring theme in my life this waiting lark.

Jaydi - if I could get my head round the little symbols, I'd insert loads of hugs here  - I am so sorry that all your plans have had to be postponed.  It's hard enough waiting to actually get a schedule, but to have this googlie chucked at you when you thought everything was settled is rotten.  I hope they get you a replacement soon - hugs again.  I think Mini-Me is right and they will let you have an AF and start up again if they can't get anyone in the next few days or so.

On the subject of insensitive people - I had a colleague telling me on Friday that I was not normal as I wasn't going to be doing anything on Mothers Day next month - I reminded her that my Mum died 8 years ago, and I miscarried in November, but she still didn't get it......Not to be confused with the other colleague who said ' do you know what you're in for' when I told her quietly that I was pregnant last year (no-one knows about me having tx - I just let them think it was a natural surprise).  We could all write a book on this subject couldn't we?  Sperical and plural to the lot of them....

A&E - Have you got your dosage sorted out now?  luckily I have been left on the same downregging all the time, otherwise I'd never get my head round it.  Really good luck for this cycle.

Jules - sounds like you are needing a cctv camera on the coop, linked to a remote controlled water superblaster to give that pesky fox a bit of a shock.  I hope he's kicked into touch soon so you can concentrate on your tx.  

Mini-me - thanks for thinking of me - you are all so kind

Dawn - good luck!

Moody - how are you doing?

Bel - nice to see you posting again - hugs to you

Love to absolutely everyone on here - 

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Bel - what a lovely long post, big









Lesleyj - big slap round the face with a wet fish for your insensitive colleague! 

Good idea about the CCTV camera though....and a super soaker! I don't really blame the Fox, s/he is after all just doing what foxes do, but I do feel sad for my poor old hen ending her life as a fox's dinner! She would have been very tough to eat though as she was getting on in years.

Glad that you had a good weekend with DH what a pity that you couldn't go to Milan with him, I understand that it has some lovely shops. 

Me? Slowly going round the bend....  waiting for The Call from IVI.

My Dad used to say that we are called "patients" for a reason! 

Jaydi - big hugs to you 

Jules
xxx


----------



## bluebell

Another quickie from me before I head off to work. 

Just wanted to wish Minime luck too as I missed you in my last post ! 

Also big hugs to my special old buddies Giggles, RSMUM and Bel.  Yes Bel, let's set us our next meet up !! 

Loads of love.....must dash ... meeting to go to.....

Bluebell xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## AlmaMay

Jaydi - I'm so sorry to read the news about your cycle being canceled.


----------



## safarigirl

jaydi, how horrible having your cycle cancelled, but I am sure that ceram will come up with someone even more suitable .... its awful when you are geared to go, physically and emotionally, and hopefully your wait will be very short ....

A&E - i saw your question about hte dosage, but had no knowledge, hope you got it all sorted out 

big hello to eveyrone else,  lesley a big hug to you, and hope your dh is with you now


----------



## three_stars

Jaydi-  so very, very  sorry to hear your cycle got canceled and that they do not do backups.  It seems so unfair and disappointing.   
I am not one myself to always look at the bright side but rather the practical one.  Better to have it canceled now then gone through with it with bad fertilization and a failure.  If there is no other donor available within a few days then I would think you need to stop and wait for a new cycle so the lining would be optimal.  Hopefully they will give you a donor that has given good cycles before...but then one never knows how the body will respond each time to the stims.  Sometimes it just is bad luck.  We will hang in there with you and a month will pass in no time.

Jo-  I love seeing your posts.  You are right about the net..  I try to stick with my safe areas.  FF, Yahoo, ebay, and a few news sites.    Even researching baby names I came across some rotten stuff out there... ANd now with all the public open profiles on ********, Myspace and the likes you get all that junk as well when you do a search.  " world wide Waste"  of time.  ANd yet can't imagine life without it now. 

Jules - hope the call comes in soon.  IVF is definitely the Waiting Game.

Lesleyj-  Glad you had a good wkd with DH.  Wish I had room here so you could come for a weekend.  That would have been nice.    You really have some kind of rotten co-workers.  What are they thinking?  Where did they leave their brains?  Send them off to OZ.. and tell them to get a heart as well while they are at it.

Dawn- fingers crossed for you!
RSMUM-- I never had video or photos form birth but I did tell DD a while back that when she arrived my first words were  "Oh my Goodness. SHe's beautiful" ( actually it was OMG OMG OMG)  She really was pleased to know this and  I heard her telling her Dad that on the telephone tonight.  

I was at maternity today.  They congratulated me for getting this far and still walking ( barely);  It was crowded and I could kind of see some of the other women ( and hubbies) eyes bug out a bit when they saw my belly.  I  told the staff again that I really felt like everything was falling out... so this time they did a Vag. exam... and were surprised that I am effaced and open 2cm.  Me too actually.  So I came home in a bit of a panic... could be anytime now and she said I better get in quick if I start having regular contractions..... so DD may be getting her siblings for a Valentine present and not for her birthday in March!  Otherwise I am scheduled for inducement the 20th and she would not have any discussion about it; I did not argue as pretty sure will just be a few days now.  So please forgive me...... I may well go MIA in a big way very soon but hope I can at least check in to see how everyone is doing.

I am excited in that I really feel that the birth of my healthy babies will finally be the end to my infertility journey and that I will feel able to breathe again after so many, many years, so many many cycles, surgeries, m/c failures.  And that I will be able to then feel that it has all been worth it and can all be put on a back shelf and made a bit less painful.  Not something you ever erase from your life, rather it erases your life while you go through all of it, this IVF labyrinth.  I really want to start living a real life again with my children.  But I will stick with you Abroadies FF that are still hanging in there and still give what hope and support that I can to you if it helps.  I promise.  So many of you have helped me get this far and I am still  relatively sane because of you ( Well I think I am anyway!!!!)      -  NOt sure if this be true in a few months time but I will let you know!!! 


Hugs to everyone else I did not mention by name tonight.
Much Love,
Bonnie


----------



## MrsBunny

Bonnie, like you say, it sounds like it won't be long now until you have your babies in your arms - how exciting!! I really hope that everything goes smoothly for you whenever it happens and I'm sure I speak for everyone when I say that I'm glad that you'll stick around here when you can - and of course we'll be wanting to hear all your news too! Unless you give birth before the 16th, I'll be away so just wanted to send you all the luck and positivity you need now       

Jaydi, you are constantly in my thoughts and I hope you are being knd to yourself as you wait for news of another donor    

A&E, hope you got your meds sorted out so you can focus on your upcoming tx - do you have a date?

Lesleyj, what an insensitive work colleague you have! I think some people nowadays just think that Mother's Day, Father's day etc are just an excuse to get a present or go for a meal or something, rather than thinking about what they actually mean. For us, we don't do anything for father's day as DH and I have both lost our Dads and of course DH isn't a Dad yet - it's sad because when you go into shops and see all the cards it just makes you realise what you haven't got... 
I hope you too are being gentle on yourself at this time - it's good that you are looking forward to further tx - how brave you are  

Jules, have you got your dates yet? I really hope you hear something soon - your Dad was right about being ''patients"! xx

Dawn, thinking of you, hope things are going well for you, looking forward to hearing your news xxx

RSMUM - you always sound so bright and cheery (and busy!) - that's good! Hope the ever increasing bump doesn't stop you being yourself too much xx

Well, our trip is booked now - we go on Sat 16th and are staying for 10 days to 'cover all eventualities' (hopefully). Egg collection due on 18th. So I'm in countdown mode, getting haircut, dying it, getting Euros, getting excited too! 

Big hello to Bel, Crusoe, AlmaMay, Bluebell, Minime, GG, Moody (how was your appointment?), EartheKitt and anyone else reading

Mrs Bunny xxxx


----------



## alanelaine

After a very stressful weekend over the confusion of our meds we finally managed to get it sorted on Monday afternoon at our ACS unit.  Our GP didn't really understand the meds and this is partly how all the confusion started.  Have to say I'm still not quite up to speed with all the microgrammes, millilitres and milligrammes but Alan appears to know what he is doing.  I just have to present my tummy for injection!  He must be doing something right as I now have a headache, a funny taste in my mouth and not sleeping well at night.  We're off to Moscow in March.

Mrs Bunny - best of luck with your treatment

Positive thoughts to everyone and thanks for all your support

A&E


----------



## safarigirl

bonnie, good to see you posting!  I was wondering if you had the babies, hope you got the bundle of stuff ...

mrs bunny dont forget to have your toes done as well!

A&E - glad the medication has been sorted out .... will be thinking of you and your march treatment ..... 

jaydi hope you get news soon from ceram ....

lesleyj, hope you feeling okay .... 

big hello to everyone else, giggles where are you?

earthekitt will email you soon, so good to see you posting again ....


----------



## Jaydi

Bonnie !  I’m so excited that your twins are coming along soon.  Wonderful.  Well done getting this far.  I had my embies tranferred the same day as you and I feel so glad you’ve made it – it reassures me that something good has come from that time.  We need to think of a way to build an annex onto your flat so FFs can Eurostar over and help out – caravan at the end of the road?  You could ring a bell when you needed some company?   Amazing to think you will have a house full very soon.  I love the stories of your DD talking about the babies and about herself when she was born.  I also appreciated your story about coming to the end of your IF journey.  I feel so much like giving up right now but feel inspired when I think what you have managed.

Lesley – hope you are doing ok.  I bet it was hard to let your DH go on Sunday.  Thinking of you.  

Dawn – good luck!  

Jules – hope you are ok – the waiting is awful isn’t it?  

A&E – so glad you got it sorted – what a stressful time!  

Thanks everyone for your lovely messages and support.  Bluebell I didn’t know I sounded positive and resilient until you said that – I certainly don’t feel it but I guess we are resilient even at the times we don’t feel it.  I still feel horrible about it all.  It’s hard to take in when you first hear your cycle has been cancelled.  We’ve now heard that we can go again in 6-7 weeks.  Ceram is closed for Easter so we have to wait until after that.  Feels a very long time away right now.  

Love to all 

Jaydi xxx


----------



## RSMUM

God Bonnie - er..wow!!!     Exciting but terrifying at the same time! SO wish I was over there to help in some way...

thinking of you hun

D XXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## RSMUM

Jaydi - what a lovely long post - hang in there hun


----------



## Sasha B

Hi Girls,

I just thought I'd pop in to share my news.

Late this afternoon I got the call I have been waiting for since October to say that *an export license will finally be granted for Dh's swimmers* to be shipped to Reprofit! 

       
       
      ​
I am absolutely elated and exhausted. I will crack open the champaign bottle once they reach Czech soil. Does anyone want to join me for a celebratory ?

Thanks so much for all you love & support over the last few months. You all made it so much easier to go through. You're a great bunch of girls & I'm really blessed by your friendship.

love,

Sasha


----------



## ElleJay

Hi!  Picked a good time to log on - fantastic news from Sasha - and about time too - how hard have you had to fight for this?  I am so happy for you - good luck with your treatment!

Jaydi - 6-7 weeks is kind of what I am looking at, and it seems like forever!  we can be impatient together!  Lots of hugs!

Bonnie - Good luck and lots of love to you, DD and the bubs - can't wait to see their photos!

Mrs B - will direct all my positive vibes over to you for your cycle - best of luck for next week!

Safarigirl - just love to you as always

Alanelaine - good luck for March

Love to everyone - take care

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## Newday

well we are back. We had 10 eggs and 7 have fertilised ovenight so happy with that. Dh is sore but says he is OK.

I fly back on Friday for ET sarturday.

Off to bed now very tired

dawn


----------



## Spaykay

Just noticed I'm on the list at the begiiniing   so perhaps I ought to post more often than once a year!   HELLO everyone pleased to meet you!

Kay xxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Sasha - that it wonderful news! So pleased for you!  

Bonnie - you have done so well to get so far with twins, thinking of you and hoping for a safe delivery.

Spaykay - hello!

Dawn - hugs to your DH, or maybe not if he is sore, well done on the 7 embies, lucky number 7 I hope!

Well I got *The Call t*his evening!!!

So we are off, I have spent all evening booking everything up online!

Very excited but one small problem is that EC will be Thursday morning, and due to other commitments (that sounds very post doesn't it?) well due to the fact that my dog is ill, we can't make it out to Spain for EC on Thursday, so we are going to have to use DH's frozen  

We were planning on using fresh, Lara has said that there is really no difference but we got a BFN and frosties that failed to thaw from that same sample.... 

Still it really can't be helped, poor doggy is ill and is at the vet overnight and is not due out until Thursday, what else could I do Our pets are like one of the family and mean so much to us, but what rotten bad timing!

So sorry, this is a "me" post, will catch up on personals tomorrow,

Love and luck to all,

Jules xx


----------



## safarigirl

dawn excellent news!!!!!!!  what a great number of eggs .... so happy for you


sasha .... WOW, your perservence has paid off, that is such great news

mrs minerva - glad its all go for you, so sorry your doggy is not well, could a member of family not pick it up?  but i have heard the same that no difference between frozen or fresh, glad its your time ...

big hello to everyone else


----------



## MrsBunny

Dawn - great news about the eggs - enough for a good large omelette as my brother said to me first time we went for tx! Good luck for Saturday      

Jules, glad you've had the call, but sorry about your dog and the extra worry this is causing you.
Anyway, will be thinking of you and sending you lots of      

Sasha - fantastic news about your DH's sperm being shipped over to Reprofit at last! You must be so excited and well pleased after all your efforts   

Love
Mrs Bunny xxx


----------



## Jaydi

Oh Sasha that is wonderful news!  Well done you!  I bet you are elated.  We will all crack open the champers when you get the call.  It’s all looking good for 2008 being your year – that’s great.  Love your new beginning picture.

Lesleyj – yes let’s be impatient together!  I’ll be good at that.  Shall we get tickers?  This week has gone so slowly already – today was meant to be EC day.  But I guess it will drive us mad if we count off all the days and anniversaries like that.  Lots of hugs to you too Lesleyj.  Hope you’re doing ok this week.  I am thinking of you.

Dawn – that is such good news!  Well done to DH.  Will be thinking of you this weekend. 

Kay – how is it going?  Good luck with your new journey.  I hope you’re having fun finding out about it all.

Jules !!! – at last.  So glad you have had the call and know what’s happening – but so sorry to hear your doggy is poorly.  Just concentrate on your dog for now – if Lara says there is no difference with frozen then you have to be guided by that don’t you?  Hope all goes well for you.

Safarigirl –thanks for your posts x x x 

Mrs Bunny – not long now!!  Yippeee!

Lots of love 

Jaydi xxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Hello!

Doggy is doing well, needs to stay in another night, but can then come home tomorrow, just in time to go into boarding kennels, poor thing! What rotten bad timing! I don't really have any family and also lack any dog friendly friends 

Flights booked, car hire booked, accommodation sorted...just got to finish







and







and









Lesleyj and Jaydi - 

MrsBunny - good luck!

Mind all over the place, I just don't "do" on the spur of the moment, I'm the sort of person who has all my Xmas presents bought and wrapped by mid-November! 

Jules
xx


----------



## Spaykay

Hi there Jules and Jaydi - i'll try hard to catch up on you all soon, you're right natterers aren't you! 

Kay xxx


----------



## Newday

I hope we have done the right thing waitng for a 5 day transfer! Stepan wrote last night and said he would update me on three day embryo development today. catherine has gone for ET today day 3.

I just thought it was better to wait till day 5 and pick the best so long as they don't perish on the way!

A bit nervous at the moment

dawn


----------



## Spaykay

Dawn - I've heard many a positive story with blasts.   Grow embies grow!   Good luck!

Kay xxx


----------



## ElleJay

Hi!  Just woken up after an all evening nap - oops, and not even on progesterone to have an excuse for that!

Jules - best of luck for your trip, I hope the woofer is back from the vets and safely settled into his cosy kennels for his equivalent of a dog holiday!

Dawn - I hope you got got news from your Dr today and that your embies are dividing nicely before they get put back into their proper home at the weekend.

Spaykay - hello to you!

Mrs Bunny - thinking about you.

Jaydi - hugs to you, my fellow impatient patient!

Bonnie - Good luck!  Wonder if your littlies have made an appearance yet?  Clearing up all that spilled hot chocolate should have made them shift! Love and hugs xxx

OK - really should be in bed!

Love to everyone

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## three_stars

HI everyone and welcome back SPayKAy... good luck with the adoption meet in 8 days.

Jaydi-  I had PG test in JUne 2006 together with JO - she had twins and mine failed..  I always thought about that throughout her pregnancy... how things are cyclical and mine would come.  ANd it did.  Yours will too!

Sasha-  This is just the most fantastic news!!!!  I could cry!!!!!  I know it is a bittersweet success because you have had to go through he77 to get this and it should not have been this way.  Well now I hope you can move forward soon with a cycle and have a BFP first time around!!!!!!  Pop the champagne.... I will be drinking again ( a little) soon!!!

Jules -  poor doggy!  Could DH stay home with him?  Good luck with this cycle.  You deserve it.  Try to relax.  I know it isn't easy to.        Where do you get your cute icons?/  

Dawn  - all the best for ET Saturday... maybe I will give birth that day and then you will start the next cycle of PG from there from your BFP

Mrs Bunny - wishing you good vibes for your cycle as well. .

Lesleyj-  You must be sleeping for me as well!!!

I am still hanging in there!  Actually thought it was time yesterday... and rather liked thought of having them on ST Valentine day.  SO did DD! ALso have a friend who had twins last ST Valentine... but now who knows?  I feel pretty fine today. May go all the way to the 20th and then I will be wishing they weren't making me induce. I was having back pains and feeling strange so ran up to maternity last night, got right in surprisingly... and nothing changed.. still 2cm dilated.  Doing laundry and cleaning today, like you tend to do day before your get AF or a Baby pops out!! SO I thought maybe today is the day but no.. actually feel good but tired.  
DD's Dad got really ill all week, burst an eardrum, etc... so can't get over here likely for a few more days so have made a backup for her care.  Figures he gets sick the one time he is planned to care for his daughter fully for a week!  Oh well!

Jeez!  Where has the days gone  Nearly time for DD home from school... maybe I should have looked at a clock that was still ticking!!!!  Thought it was 1pm for an awful long time.... yes I am a dingbat today!!    

Love to all my dear ABroadies!!!

Bonnie


----------



## Ms Minerva

Bonnie - I expect that when I come back from Spain it will be too your good news, so excited for you! Hope that it all goes well. Sorry to hear that DH has been ill, what bad timing!

On the bad timing front, my doggy is recovered, we got her back yesterday lunchtime and have been making a great fuss of her. She is off to the boarding kennels this evening, I have packed her "suit case"   full of her toys, blankets and favourite snacks.

Well, that's it for now, up at about 4am tomorrow morning, hardly seems worth going to bed!  
I hope DD will wake up and be OK, she can be very unhappy if she doesn't get her full ration of shut-eye - just like her mother!

Love and luck to all and I hope to come back to some good news

Jules xxx


----------



## Jaydi

Hi everyone

Just  a quickie to say good luck to Jules and Dawn and Mrs Bunny this week!  Will be thinking of you all.      

Bonnie !  Sending you loads of love - you’re going to be holding your beautiful babies in your arms very soon now.  Thinking of you.  

Love to Lesleyj   my IPB (impatient patient buddy). 

I’ve had some good luck!  Yay!  I’m tagging along on DH’s business trip to San Francisco next week.  I’m so relieved to be getting away from it all for a while.  Hopefully I can come back with a fresh outlook and a new beginning.  Have never been to SF before and DH will be working 24/7 so I will have to amuse myself but looks like there is plenty to see and do.  Any recommendations would be most welcome.  I’m nearly packed – well still packed from last week!  Off tomorrow.  Just wondering how tricky it is to do pessaries in an aircraft loo    

Love to everyone

Jaydi xxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hiya all,
Just dashing off but had NO time at all to post in ages, have been keeping my beady little eye (just the one!   ) on you all from time to time!

Dawn- hoping and praying this is the one for you and that you get lovely little blasts all fresh and keen in your welcoming and ever so receptive tummy. Will be thinking of you, hun.              

Jules- hope your doggy is ok and your tx ends in a lovely BFP. After every winter comes the spring as someone on here somewhere said, and it struck a chord with me. Your luck has to change soon.

Crusoe- hope you're enjoying the hols. Would love to catch up sometime.

Bel- will let you know a free weekend, maybe we can arrange something. Sending you big hugs.

Jaydi- sorry you've been disappointed but hope you enjoy SF- sounds lovely. Not long to go for the next time.

Bonnie- all the best for a lovely safe and healthy delivery for you 3, and I hope DD is doing ok too.

RSMum- hi hun! How's the bun?

Bloobs- I owe you an IM!

Lesleyj- sending you big lovely hugs and hope you're doing ok.

Right, better go! Off out for the day and it's half term- yay! My news is that I got myself a new job, so am a full timer again. V. exciting. 

Laters!
love
Giggly
xx


----------



## bluebell

Well done Giggles !!!!!!!  Congrats on new job !  Hope that doesn't mean you won't be free to play as much tho !  Miss your postings.  I wante to vote for you on that voting for the most inspiring FF person thingy, but typical me missed the closing date ! 

Good luck Jules and so pleased your doggy OK !

Dawn, wishing really hard for you .... hope this is your time !

Bonnie ..... wow, can't wait to hear about your imminent popping !  It's ages since we've had some abroadies twinnies born after the spurt of twins born in 2006 !  Can't wait ot hear all about it !

Lesleyj and Jaydi.... loadsa lurrrv.

Mrs Bunny, how are you ?

Bel, Izzy and Sasha, looking forward to seeing you sooooooooooooooooooooooooon !

Sorry if I've missed anyone.  Off out to survey badgers again ... got 5km2 to survey and have (typical me) left it to the last minute ... all has to be done by end of April.

Blooooooooooooooooobs xxxxxxxx


----------



## Spaykay

Lesleyj -    back at ya!

Giggly - CONGRATULATIONS! on the new job!

Jaydi - WOW SF is just an amazing city. Get on the interenet and book your tickets to see Alcatraz NOW! They will be sold out when you get there and it's amazing. You get a ferry out there and then have time to wander around the island. We met an ex con when we were there. We also saw the seals (or were they sea lions?) on pier ermmmmmm...29? 27? 11? can't remember which one. DON'T bother with the sea life centre, was rubbish. Then just walk around or get a tram. See Lombard Street with the wiggliest road in SF, it's very pretty. Take good walking shoes as it's VERY hilly. It's also VERY COLD! Even in August we needed jumpers. It's an amazing city. We did a bus tour too (the lazy way of doing things!)

Kay xxx


----------



## earthe kitt

Just a quickie from me

Bonnie - thinking of you and hoping all is well. You've beaten me - I only managed to get to 37+ 5 when they decided to pull my girls out

Dawn - thinking of you - hoping your embies are snuggling in nicely

Jaydi - sorry your cycle was cancelled. I'd second about wearing a coat - for some reason SF is about 20F colder than the rest of California. We missed Alcatraz - you needed to book a week or two  in advance so do it asap

Ms Minerva - thinking of you - good luck

Giggles - well done on the new job

SashaB - looking forward to your BFP in the next month or two

No news here, twins are nearly one - not quite sure what happened to the last year.  

See you all soon


Jo XXXXXXXXX

PS I'd like to upload a new picture onto the side thingy (atavar??) but for some reason I can't - any suggestions??


----------



## Spaykay

earthe kit - could your picture be too big to be an avatar?

Kay xxx


----------



## safarigirl

jaydi you will love san francisco, i spent 6 months there ... fabulous city, great food, great shops, and wonderful quirky sightseeing .... enjoy and post us some great stories, how wonderful to have a break ....


----------



## ElleJay

Hi Everyone!

Giggly - Nice to hear from you - congrats on the new job, they are lucky to have you!

Spaykay - hope the adoption info course next week goes well.

Jaydi - What a nice treat!  I did San Fran tagging along on a DH business trip too, but I missed out on Alcatraz as I didn't know about pre-booking....  I would ditto everything Spaykay said for trips, and agree completely with her and Earthe Kitt about it being a chilly place.  Make sure you take a camera, as, if it's foggy, you will get some amazing photogs of the Golden Gate Bridge seemingly floating on air! Oh, and don't get me started on the shopping...... 

Dawn - I think you had ET today - keeping everything crossed for you.

Jules - good luck with everything this week - thinking of you.

Mrs Bunny - good luck for you too - we're going to have loads of BFPs on this thread soon!

Earthe Kitt - looking forward to being able to see an updated photo of your twinnies!

Bloobs - Hope the badger's are willing and happy to participate in your survey - 'excuse me, have you got time to answer a few questions'..... I have only ever seen two around here, but they are just beautiful - and much bigger than I expected them to be.

Bonnie - can't wait to hear that your littlies have arrived!

Safarigirl - hugs to you and your DD.

Lots of love to everyone - hope you're all enjoying the weekend - only 6 more days until I see DH again!

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## Spaykay

Lesleyj - thank you!

kay XXX


----------



## three_stars

Hi Ladies-  
Jaydi-  I am so jealous.. you are going to visit one of my fav cities in the world.  I lived there a few years straight out of university and i know it has changed a bit after the .com boom and all that but it is a great walking city with fresh breezes off the water, hilly walks through various neighborhoods like Union street ( where I lived) all the way down to Chinatown and Union Square area ( where I worked).  If you miss Alcatraz at least take a ferry across to Sausilito for a lunch or coffee so you get the views from the water. I used to love to just spend Saturdays walking along the waters edge all the way from the city to the bridge with of course a stop for some clam chowder with sourdough bread.  It can be foggy and breezy ( but never snows!!!) so I think you will think it mild next to UK weather!  Can also be a very romantic place to dine out so I hope your DH is not working the nights as well.  ANd don't forget to hop on the trolleys from Union Square to the Piers a la "Rice-a-Roni" commercial.  Enjoy!!!!

No change here with me.. but had a good day with DD, visit to Orthodontist, relaxed at a gilrfriend's flat while the kids played.  Finally everywhere I go people let me cut lines or get a seat... I think they are afraid I am going to exploded in front of them.!!!

Giggles-  I was missing you! Congrats on the new job!!!

Earthekitt-  I am actually doing better now then before.. maybe I am more ready , certainly I feel better even if uncomfortable.  DR will not let me go past 38.5 and scheduled me in for inducement Wednesday but I kind of prefer letting them come on there own since I got this far.  

Dawn- hope your transfer went well and you are taking it easy now.

Luv to everyone...
Bonnie


----------



## Jaydi

Kay, Bonnie, Lesleyj, Safarigirl and Earthe Kitt – thanks so much for the tips!!  Much appreciated.  And I now have the Alcatraz tickets - thanks Kay!
Lesleyj – so pleased to hear DH is back with you soon.
Dawn – thinking of you today.
And Bonnie!  Thinking of you this week.  Can’t wait to get the news.
Hugs everyone.  Love to Bluebell and Giggly nice to hear from you.
Jaydi xxx


----------



## Spaykay

Jaydi - you wait until you go to collect the tickets and stand there looking all smug as everyone else gets told there were none left   Have fun!!! We did the audio tour and it was well worth it...although we kept getting a bit lost on which way to turn and where to look!  

Kay xxx


----------



## Sasha B

Jaydi, you'll have so much fun on your trip to FF. it's also my favourite West Coast City. Lots of great shopping. You'll have to check out the Nordstrum shopping mall. Its huge and you could easily spend a day there.

Bonnie, you sound so amazingly calm. Wow, not long now till your little ones make an appearance. Hope DD's dad gets well in time to look after her while you are in hospital. We are all thinking of you & waiting anxiously for your news.

Earthe, great to see you posting again! I'd love to see the girls. I can't believe they are nearly one!!! I'm afraid it will be a while until I am able to organise my cycle as dh's swimmers have not left the country yet. I hope they will in the next week or two.

Bloobs, looking forward to seeing you & Ria in a few weeks time.

Lesley, I hope the next six days goes quickly for you. It must be tough having your dh away so much.

Giggly -    on your new full time job! Well done Mrs!

Dawn, thinking of you in Brno. Hope you embies all go to blast.

Jules, all the best for your trip to Spain. Glad to hear your dog is better. I'm sure she'll have a great time with all the goodies you have packed for her.

Sparkay, hope the adoption course is very informative.

Hi to anyone else I might have missed. Absolutely shattered tonight so I'm going to chill out and watch Casualty with an Indian (take away, not person  ).

Love to all,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Newday

well I'm back and have two lovely grage 1 blasts on board. Now waoing to se about the others one is defo for freezing and there are three compacted Morulas Stepan said they will decide this morning. All went well and I feel well which I haven't for a while.

Now the MADNESS begins bye for now

dawn


----------



## Spaykay

Newday -   well done  

Sasha - thanks

BTW - I live abroad and have had all my tx in Spain which is why I'm posting here, just incase you were wondering why I was posting if I'm adopting. ,I'm also doing the adoption from over here, so I'm a permanent abroadie, but the expats thread is quite slow, so I gate crashed here!

kAY XXX


----------



## bluebell

Lovely to have you on here Kay !!  Hope you'll stay !  I thought your balcony looked a bit mediterranean !

Well done Dawn.  Pleased to hear your waiting for blasts paid off!!

Love Bloobs xxxxxxxx


----------



## Spaykay

Bloobs - yeh!   Unfortumately that's the one we rent out, we live in a tiny flat in smoggy Madrid (it's a lovely tiny flat though)

Kay xxx


----------



## earthe kitt

Dawn    Thinking of you - what's your test date??

Bonnie - this time next week..   

Picture too big - that sounds technical  

Love to all

Jo  XXXX


----------



## ElleJay

Hi!

Dawn - what great news - I hope your embies are nestling in nicely. Lots of positive vibes coming your way!

Sasha - cor, it will still take another couple of weeks for the swimmers to get to their destination? How much more long and painful could the governing bodies make this?  I look forward to hearing about your BFP.

Bonnie - thinking about you lots!

Love to everyone - 

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## RSMUM

Dawn   FANTASTIC NEWS!!!!    Thinking of you in the 2ww hell!          

Sasha - I've IM'd you

Bonnie - what can I say? wish I were closer - thinking of you all the time and wondering how you are 

Jules - bets of luck for this week hun        

Who else is cycling? and isn't there another 2ww-er out there?             

Earthea K - lovely to hear from you - life must be pretty hectic for you right now - but fun, I hope! 

Love and best wishes to you all
Take care

X


----------



## three_stars

HI Lovely ladies,

Just a quick note----I have been pushed back to Thursday due to more demanding births scheduled on Wednesday...nice to know they do not consider me at any risk and nice to have an extra day as I really need it ( still not got the names decided!  Finding that more difficult on my own and only with input from a 5 yr old!!)  Plus maybe they will decide to come on there own yet with having to induce.
Now the plan is I will go on Thursday and see what they say then.

RSMUM- was nice to chat a bit today.. sorry we seemed to have lost the connection.  Thanks for thinking of me.  

Dawn-  hope you are relaxing and finding positive ways to avoid thinking about 2ww!!

Love to my ABroadies!!
Bonnie


----------



## Newday

well day three and the only things to report is back ache (all the weight I've put one) not sleeping well could be the steroids and boobs hurt if I lean agains them!

I know I know it's too early but we all like symptoms don't we

dawn


----------



## safarigirl

BOOOONNNNNNNIIIIIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE - thursday!!!!!!!!!  I'm so excited for you, and smiling at the thought of you and a 5 year old for support!  I will be thinking of you constantly, and awaiting your annoucement, good luck with names, i am sure they will come to you, and thing will clear .... (you can also name change if in a drug induced haze you come up with something totally inappropriate, but thats another thread!)  

Dawn STEP AWAY FROM THE SYMPOMS/NO SYMPTOMS worry!  Your transfer and embies sounded wonderful, so happy to hear that ...  I'm here for moral support as the 2WW wears on .... remember everthing you feel or dont feel is a good sign!


----------



## Newday

Hey you know when people say sore boobs what do they mean? Mine are sore if I lean against them is this sore? They are going hard is this sore?

any ideas?

dawn


----------



## ElleJay

Hi!

Dawn - sore boobs for me is when your arm brushes against them and they hurt!  As wise Safarigirl said - there are symptoms and no symptoms and each positive cycle on here has a different tale.

Bonnie - so glad you are still posting - I was logging on to say good luck for tomorrow, but good luck for Thursday instead!  Thinking about you and your about to rapidly expand family!  Hasn't your French Aunt come up with any acceptable names since she vetoed the middle name choice last time?

Lots of love to everyone - 

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## Spaykay

Never had sore boobs, but yours sound saw to me Dawn (.)(.)

Kay xxx


----------



## earthe kitt

Dawn - I had no symptoms and on day 9p2dt I was stood in my Kitchen bawling my eyes out - convinced I had failed - 3 days later my HCG was 1157     Don't torture yourself analysing symptoms - you've still got week 2 to plough through

Bonnie   this time next week you can   to your hearts content  - except you'll be too Kn*ckered to do so

You really are amazing and in my thoughts constantly  would love to meet your bubs once they pop out

Hello to RSMUM  Safarigirl Jaydi, LesleyJ  Spaykay Bluebell sasha and all the other lovely abroadies

Jo XXXXXXXXX


----------



## Spaykay

Spaykay said:


> Never had sore boobs, but yours sound saw to me Dawn (.)(.)
> 
> Kay xxx


Hmmmm  just spotted my spelling mistake! Oops 

hi back at ya Jo

Kay xxx


----------



## safarigirl

Dawn they sound sore to me!  or as kay would say saw saw!  For interest only as i still stand by not knowing anything about symptoms or no symptoms, but sore for me was when i pushed my arms together and "squeezed my breasts" (usually repeatedly during hte 2WW despite all my advice) and that was sore.  Failing feeling anything then, i would press the poor things relentlessly!  Just remember that soreness can come and go so dont freak out if they feel sore one day, and not sore the next, its hormones fluctuating etc!  (Well this was my experience anyway ....)
I've always loved hte thought of earthekitt "crying with no symmptoms" and an hcg level that was well frankly, lets all agree rather high 3 days later!!!!  I always remembered that as I too seemed to hit the 10 day 2WW madness period when doubt etc set in ...

Bonnie i will be offline until friday, if you are reading this, somewhere between your home and hospital, please know you are in my thoughts and i cant wait to hear the news of the twins.  Big hug and love to you...


----------



## Newday

Hey safari grils guess what squeezing arms together!!No they are NOt sore tonight there you go.

I am only 4 days in and already mad 

dawn


----------



## Sasha B

Dawn,

Earthe Kitt wasn't the only one. I was so convinced my last cycle hadn't worked that I didn't even bother to do a pee test (says she who normally stars testing at 10dpt). Oh and yes, there were the floods of tears the day before my blood test. I was pouring my heart out to my mum & MIL about how this was going to be yet another failed cycle and how many times would I go on trying before calling it a day!!! 

Hang in there, hun. We're all here for you. I'm afraid madness goes with the 2ww territory.

Sasha xxx


----------



## Sasha B

Thinking of you Bonnie and of your imminent arrivals   .

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## three_stars

HI Jo, Safarigirl, Dawn and all my lovley FF!

Having one of my ( hopefully final) "pregnant Moments" as they say, I just erased my long post.  AAARRGGG!  Will be off again to maternity today and lack the time now to rewrite it. 

Thanks for all you support and good wishes.

Dawn-  I feel for you!  As I have said before... with DD I had symptoms, sore boobs, etc and with this pg not much of anything and also had high numbers due to triplets hormones levels.  I had some slight potting about day 10 and this I did not have first time around... so it can really vary even in the same person.  Please don't drive yourself crazy... or more crazy!! which ever the case may be ( like me!!)   

Love,

bonnie


----------



## Fidget

Bonnie 

I wanted to wish you all the best and good luck with meeting your littlies today  

Hugs n love

Debs

Ps........ Proggie can make your boobs sore.. especially with the sudden input of lots of it, which I think is why it can settle down after a while... On a natural normal cycle I would say every other month my boobs give me jip about 4/5 days before the witch is due to raise her wicked head!! On my BFP cycle, I didnt get sore boobs at all they just got bigger   I also had the floods of tears 3 days before saying it hadnt worked.... maybe thats the key??

Hi Kay

Good to see you posting honey  

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## larkles

Hi Abroadies

Dawn-fantastic news  for your 2 week of waiting hell  

Lovely to catch up on all-I seem to "lose" this thread sometimes but nice to hear you're all doing well

Larkles
x


----------



## Spaykay

Hi Debs - see, I really am following you!

Kay xxx


----------



## bluebell

Hope I'm not too late to wish Bonnie and DH all the very best fo the birth of your little twinniepies !!!!!
Can't wait to hear all about it !
Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee, off you goooooooooooooo !!
Bluebellxxxxxxxx


----------



## ElleJay

Never too late to say good luck to someone bloobs, as this is what I logged on to do!  Bonnie - I so hope everything has gone well for you today and that the littlies have arrived safely.  I am sure that once you see them, names will pop into your (tired but happy!!) head!  Lots of love and hugs to you and DD.

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## Spaykay

Bonnie - Good luck hun, looking forward to hearing your news.

Kay xxo


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hoping you're doing ok right now, Bonnie! Here's to 2 healthy arrivals.    

Dawn- hoping your knicker-knockering is going ok and not driving you round the twist yet. Thinking of you lots these two weeks.

Love to all the abroadies,
Giggly
xx


----------



## larkles

Hi Girls

Look at the birth announcements... 

Congratulations again-Bonnie, can't wait to see pics  

Larkles


----------



## RSMUM

HUGE congrats Bonnie!!!!


----------



## mini-me

Hi girls,

Bonnie - fab news!!  Posted on your very own thread!  xxxx

Dawn - don't read too much into symptoms honey.  Try to keep sane during the 2ww!    My boobs get sore at various stages in my cycle, I've given up trying to understand my body!! xx

Jules - thinking of you over in Spain. xx

Well, I'm just back from Kiev from more testing and what worthwhile trip it was.  After my recent failure, I wanted to uncover every stone.  Before my second attempt at ivf with my own eggs I had a hysteroscopy - this was the only cycle that gave me a BFP, but sadly lost it soon after.  So I asked my clinic if it was worthwhile doing another hysteroscopy, they said they'd do a detailed diagnostic scan first to decide.  
My scan was with the leading consultant / surgeon and he found a few issues with the detailed scan, so he said definitely for a hysteroscopy.  The hysteroscopy showed up fibroids (I knew that), many polyps that looked like mushrooms (!!!!), a cervical polyp, hyperplasia (that bit scares me a little) and adenomyosis (I think??).  Thankfully he was able to correct everything except 1 of the fibroids (not really a problem) and this should give me my best chance of getting pregnant.  I'm going to start downregging at the end of this cycle for a FET in just over a month's time.  Don't know how long the polyps were there, but no wonder the last few goes didn't work.  I was told the changes were probably due to numerous ivf stimulation cycles I've had.  My last hysteroscopy before my second cycle was 3 years ago and they weren't there then.  
This has made me make a decision though, if this FET doesn't work, I'll have only one more fresh go and call it a day if that doesn't work.  I can't put my body through this for much longer.  Endometrial hyperplasia is a thickening of the lining of the womb, caused by overgrowth of the cells that line the womb.  I know it's not cancer, but it can develop in some women (10 - 20% at most - researching online!!!)  My womb seems to react too well to oestrogen, that's probably why I never had a problem with the thickness of my womb lining!!

I was saying to DH, we couldn't be described as unexplained IF - him: sperm not brilliant after vasectomy reversal; me: immune issues, dodgy eggs and now a womb issue!!  No wonder we need help.  

The hospital were great and really looked after me.  Think I made the doctor's day, it had been a long time since he had done such an interesting hysteroscopy!  He wished twins for me - a boy and a girl.  Here's hoping!


Love and best wishes to all,
mini-me
xxx
    

P.S. On the train back from Gatwick Airport today I saw at least 10 magpies altogether in a field - surely that must be good luck!!!


----------



## Ms Minerva

Congratulations to Bonnie on the birth of your twins! Fabulous news!! So pleased for you and well done too on a natural delivery! 

              

Jules xxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Thank you for all your good wishes, it really means a lot!

We arrived home late yesterday evening, we made a little holiday of it, as per that well loved media phrase "fertility tourists"!  

Our lovely donor produced 15 eggs, 13 mature, 11 fertilised with ICSI. We transferred 2 X 8 cell embryos on day 3; we did discuss whether to go to blasts, but I have never had any luck with a blastocyst transfer,  using either my own or DE and as DD is from a 3 day transfer, that is what we decided on. Dr Munoz did the transfer, it went very well, very smooth and DH timed it as over in 12 minutes - seemed longer to me with me legs up in stirrups!  

Of the remaining embryos, 2 made it to blast and have been frozen. So all in all, happy with how things went!   The only info I got on the donor was age and blood group - she was 22. If I get a BFP, maybe I can get a little more?!

Sorry for lack of personals - I need to do some catching up with my reading!

Love and luck to all,

Jules
xxx


----------



## Spaykay

Jules -     I managed to squeeze height, skin tone, hair colour and eye colour out of my clinic, hope you manage to get a little bit more info. 

Bonnie - CONGRATULATIONS!

Kay xxx


----------



## larkles

Jules-sounds wonderful to me, you rest up there hun and look forward to tomorrow when dh spoils you rotten, can he hear me?  

Mini-me-Glad to hear you had a good appointment with your doctor, sounds very postive to me from your visit, plus the 10 Magpies sounds very good  

Larkles
x


----------



## ElleJay

Hi Jules - welcome back!  Sounds like you had a really productive trip - I hope your embies are nestling in nicely and really good luck for the 2ww.  Fingers completely crossed for you xxxxxxx

Mini-me - Good luck with your next cycle now that you have had such a thorough spring clean!  My only ever BFP came after I had polyps removed (loads of previous cycles and no-one at any of the other clinics even noticed these before), so I hope your get your twins next time!

Lots of love to everyone - I am having a lovely weekend as DH is home for 2 days!

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Dawn - I hope that you are keeping sane during the 2ww, sending you    BTW, I have itchy (.)(.) as well as sore, lovely!  

Mini-me - it sounds as if your clinic have been really thorough, giving you the very best chance of success with your FET next month! Fingers crossed for you! 

Lesleyj - I hope that you had a lovely weekend with DH.

Giggly - congratulations on the new job!

RSMUM - how are you? Hope that you are keeping well and not suffering too many pregnancy "niggles"

Safarigirl - Hello!

Spaykay - IF if get a lovely BFP, then I will try to squeeze a little bit more info from them, if not, then it won't really matter...

Almamay - I am avidly reading your blog, thinking of you and hoping that the tide will turn for you.

Me? Trying to stay sane, testing on 29th February 2007.

Jules xxx


----------



## crusoe

Hi everyone

I'm back after the best holiday ever   - just what we needed - lots of r&r and pampering. I have  a fab tan and am feeling lovely and relaxed, I don't surpose it will last though as it's back to work tomorrow!

I really popped in to see how Bonnie was! CONGRATULATIONS !!!!              

Also Dawn I have been thinking of you while I have been away and sending you all the positive vibes I can muster. Please try not to read too much into symptoms. It's so hard I know but they really don't mean much.       

Jules - positive vibes coming right at you too.      

GG - congrats on the new job!!  Will catch up with you via PM soon (you too Bel)

Jaydi - I am envious of you going to San Francisco, we went for our honeymoon and loved it. You must go to Alcatraz - we went twice because it was so good. The night tour was especially excellent. I also recommed Salsilito. We cycled   over the golden gate bridge to salsilito, had lunch there and got the ferry back. I hope you have a great time.

Adoption stuff continues for us, we have our medicals this week and our referrees have been contacted while we were away so things look like they are moving on ok! Hurrah.  

I'm off now to look at the other FF news I have missed - but love (and luck) to you all 
Crusoe
xxx


----------



## Spaykay

Crusoe - great news, that must have been lovely to come home to  

kay xxx


----------



## Newday

Crusoe and Minime 

thanks glad things are moving for you Crusoe.

Good luck Minime

Dawn


----------



## RSMUM

Just a quickie to say I am off for a week - quick break in London....not sure when you are testing Dawn - but you have my mobile number if you fancy a chat....

Happy chatting girls!

Take care  

D X


----------



## Bel

Morning Girls!

Wecome home Crusoe. So please to here that your holiday was fab, you so deserve it. You sounds so refreshed and looking forward to your next step...wonderful!!  Hope to catch up with you soon. Would love to meet up.x

GG - Great news about the job hun, hope you are okay. Would love to meet up with you too,x

Rsmum - So sorry I haven't been in touch lately. Seem to be so busy lately, I know that is no excuse! So pleased to see you are all okay. Will IM you soon I promise! 

Newday - Thinking of you and hoping and praying that this is your turn hun,x

Minime - So pleased that you have some answers and now feel more positive. I know it isn't nice that they found things wrong, but it's great that the Dr was able to put things right. I'm sure that must give you more hope....along with the magpies I would say it's your turn very soon!

Jules - Positive vibes to you hun. Sounds like you had the perfect tx. Just the horrid 2ww now. Hope it passes quickly for you with a very positive end!

Bluebelle - Thanks for your texts buddy. Speak soon and will be in contact about meeting up, lots of love,xx

Hi to Lesley, Spaykay, Jaydi, larkles, Almamay, Figet, Safarigirl and alll my special FF buddies that I have missed.

Lots of love,

Bel,xx


----------



## bluebell

Just a quickie from me from work......

Mini-me, what a lovely post from you.  You sound so cjhilled and positive and in control.  I hope the maggiepie gaggle and the consultant's fantastic handywork do the trick for you !

Jules .... what a fab batch of embies.  Hope you are treating yourself like a queen in your 2WW !

Dawn, I am the world's worst knickerknockerer !  We all do it, even tho we know 'symptoms' are so complex and impossible to read meaningfully.  Hope you aren't going too mad !!

Crusoe, great that you had such a wonderful holiday.  You certainly deseve it !  Can't wait to hear about your adoption progress.  If i were in charge I would fast track you asap as the bestest mummy in the queue !

RSMUM and BEL and Giggles and all the other lovelies .. hellooooooooooooooooooo !!

Last but certainly not least ... congrats to Bonnie !!  Fantastic news !! Give them both big snogs from me !

Bluebell xxxxxxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Good evening,

Rather worried today as I noticed a little spotting, brown, not red.....hoping that it may be implantation bleeding...  

Testing on Friday, can anyone recommend somewhere that won't charge me rip-off prices?

I have previously used a well known London Fertility Clinic, but they have recently put their prices up for non-patients, and as a matter of principle I don't want to use them, as I think that it is so wrong to exploit patients having treatment abroad. If I can't find anywhere else,then I suppose I will have to use them..

Fingers, toes and everything else crossed at the moment!   

Dawn - how are you doing? When are you testing? Good luck!  

Bluebell, hmm....not sure about being treated like a Queen   I am at work, still cooking the dinners and doing the housework, but I am trying to go to bed early!

Crusoe - glad that you had a fab holiday and that you are moving forward with your plans for adoption.

Mrs Bunny - I have lost track of where you are with tx - hope it is all going well!

Hello to the lovely Giggly, Bel, Lesley, Spaykay, Jaydi, larkles, Almamay, Figet, Safarigirl, Pen - hope that you are OK, WWAV - would love to hear from you!

Right, off to have my dinner, chicken Korma, home cooked ( well cooking sauce, but hey, if it is good enough for Delia to cheat at cooking it is good enough for me!)

Love, luck and  

Jules

AKA the knicker-knockerer!!


----------



## Spaykay

oooooo JUles, sounds like implantatino bleeding     

Kay xxx


----------



## bluebell

Hello Jules, hang in there babe !  Spotting mid 2WW is so common and is so often a good sign too (as you say, implantation bleeding), but doesn't mean it isn't always a shock when it happens.  Can't believe its nearly your test day already.  Keeping everything crossed for you.

Dawn, how are things for you ?  Sent you another PM.

Bel, great to hear from you too    

Bluebell xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sasha B

Jules, sorry to hear about the spotting but as Bluebell said, it can be a very good sign. I have previously also had bloods done at LFC and was a bit shocked and annoyed to read that they have put up their prices to non-patients. Hope you find a good alternative.

I'll be thinking of you on Friday.

Sasha xxx


----------



## RSMUM

Jules - didn't realize you were testing so soon - it certainly isn't a bad sign, it has happened to me twice and I had BFP's both times - so everything crossed for you - it also sounds quite promising that it's brown - how many days post transfer are you?    

Love and best wishes to you all - absolutely knackered as we have been in the museums ALL day and DH has just shown DD how to use his Wii - she is addicted!


----------



## safarigirl

jules, sorry dont know any places to test (I used to use LFC as well).  Perhaps google, i did that for scans when i wanted a cheaper one, and some info did come up (Also try ivf link as i think there are lists of info on that thread as well)
thinking of you for testing on friday ..... fingers and all movable body parts crossed ....

DAwn thinking of you as well .... you must be testing quite soon.

big sunny hello to all the abroadies


----------



## ElleJay

Hi!

Jules - best of luck for testing day - it seems to have arrived so soon - everything crossed for you!  I used my local Nuffield hospital, which charges £49 for Hcg (but quite a bit more if you need to have Oestrogen and Progesterone levels checked too).  Just rang up outpatients, asked if it was possible and had it booked.  Mind you - a different nurse afterwards who didn't know the background wouldn't give me the results - but it was all sorted in the end!!

Dawn - really good luck to you too - hope it's good news

Mrs Bunny - you must be back now, and anther one testing soon - again, I hope you get your BFP.

Crusoe - welcome back from your dream hol, hope adoption route is still going well.  I reckon all the abroadies who go down this route should be fast tracked because of what you've been through to get this far.....

Kay - Good luck with adoption for you too.

Jaydi - glad you enjoyed San Fran - makes me want to go back again, but all I can do is hold all hol allowance for Crete and Milan!

Bloobs - hello!

Sasha - Hope your swimmers are on their way now!

RSMum - How are you feeling - am astonished you're over 29 weeks, again, time going quickly!!

Bonnie - Are you back home safe and sound yet?  Big hugs to you, DD and the littlies.  How did the naming go?

Safarigirl - Hello right back!

As you can tell - boss out of the office for a meeting at the moment, but due back any moment, so will log off!

Lots of love to all the wonderful abroadies

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## Newday

well did another test today day 11 and BFN so it's over I have one frostie and thats the end of this journey. I am gutted and as Sharon has said lower than I thought I could go. I had such hopes for this cycle but now most likely have to accept I will remain childless.
I cannot get DH to consider treatment without his sperm!

I wish I could be a bit more optimisitc about the fture but I can't.

So I'm disappearing for a bit to lick my wounds but probably will look on from time to time

Good luck and best wishes to everyone

Dawn


----------



## Joeyad

Hello to you all,
Well I haven't been on the message board for a long long time, so a quick update from me.......

Had donor ivf at IM Barcelona, transfer 11th June 06 resulted in positive twin pg & delighted to say that Harry & Eliza were born at 38 weeks on 21st Feb 07.  They celebrated their first birthday last Thursday!!!  

I'm now wanting to go back for the two frosties, but need to work on DH a bit as he is still getting over the last pg!!
IM Barcelona have quoted me a success rate of 35-40% for FET, but I'm not sure of the survival rate for defrosting......does anyone have any info or success stories following FET?

Hope to get to know you all very soon xxxx


----------



## crusoe

Dawn - I am really sorry. I have sent you a PM.

Huge hugs to you - you deserve so much better than the hand you have been dealt.    

Love Crusoe
xx


----------



## MrsBunny

Dawn, so sorry that you've had a BFN. Can you get a blood test done to confirm?
Thinking of you...xxx

Well I'm back from Spain now after a relaxing 10 day break. Had 2 lovely embies transferred on day 2 so I'm 7dp2dt now (think that's right) blood test on Monday 3rd. Our donor produced 6 eggs, 4 were ICSI'd and on day 2 there were 3, but one was 'dividing chaotically' and the other two were very good quality so the best place for them was inside me! This saved difficult decisions about having 3 put back or going to blastocyst and as this is our last try it seems like fate is helping us so far. I'm feeling ok, not knickerknockering too much although after catching up I have been squeezing my boobs a little more than usual! For info, they are a bit sore and rather big. Also had various twinges down there but I know the 'symptoms/no symptoms' dilemma and trying to be positive (for now anyway!).
I think it might have helped that the weather in Spain was cool, cloudy and rainy so we really did relax properly an awful lot (we also decided to have a pc/internet free time) and of course I don't have to go back to work which definitely helps.

Jules, great to hear that your transfer went smoothy and I hope your embies have settled in nicely. Not long until 29th - let's hope that as it's a special date it will bring a special result for you      

Bonnie, many congratulations on the birth of your twins! And a natural birth I hear - well done!! I'll have to go and find the thread and read all about it. Was thinking of you a lot while away xxxx

Cruose, glad you had a great holiday and things are moving on with the adoption procedure xxx

Mini-me, it's good that you've had such a thourough investigation and hopefully got rid of some of the nasty things that are stopping you from becoming pregnant. It must feel like a new start for you and I'm wishing you lots of luck for your FET coming up xxx

Must go and do some more catching up now, love to everyone
Mrs Bunny xxxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Dawn - I am so sorry to read of your BFN, you really don't deserve this rotten bad luck, sending you   

Mrs Bunny - welcome back! Sounds like you have done very well to get two good embryos on board, sending you    

Lesleyj - good to hear from you.

Joeyad - welcome and congratulations on Harry and Eliza - I am sure that they will have a lovely first birthday.

Got to go, catch up with more personals later,

Jules xxx


----------



## bluebell

Dawn, sending you the biggest of hugs. I am so very sorry you have been dealt another cruel blow.   You have been so brave and strong and kept going with your tx for a long time.  You are right to go and lick your wounds, but please promise me you will take the very, very best care of yourself, and remember that we are here for you whenever you need us.  Please get that blood test too, or at least test again day 14.
Lots and lots of love,
Bluebell xxxxxx


----------



## bluebell

Mrs Bunny, that's great news, and you are sounding chilled which is really good.  Now don't wear those knockers down by too much OBCing !  Keep away from the knickers too ! (yeah, right, fine for me to say !).  Take it easy.  

Jules, thinking of you for tomorrow  That goes without saying !

Joeyad, welcome, and congrats on your twins.  I was quoted 20% chance with frosties at my clinic, but that was a different clinic.  There have been loads of FET pregnancies on this board, so it does work !!!

Best wishes, and hugs again to Dawn  
Bluebell xxxxxxxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

I have a little confession to make....  I have done a sneaking HPT and I got a  

I am in total shock!  

It is the first time in my life that I have ever seen a   ( I didn't do a HPT when I conceived DD, just went for my beta.)

It was a digital one, I am sat here and I keep picking it up to check.

Official testing day is Friday, 29th February.

Love and luck to all,  

Jules


----------



## Spaykay

[fly] [/fly]

WOW JULES! That's great news hun  norty testing early!  But bet you're glad you did!

Kay xxx


----------



## bluebell

JULES  ............... FANTASTABYDOOOOOOOOODAAAAAAAAAAAAAA !!!!  I had a feeling when you had spotting that things were looking good !!
Yippeeeeeeeeeee !!  Great stuff !!                
Bluebell xxxxxxxxx


----------



## safarigirl

JUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSS - naughty naughty naughty brilliant women for doing an hpt test!!!!!  That is good news, very happy for you


----------



## Grumpygirl

Dawn- I've been thinking of you loads this week and am hoping you're doing ok. Here for you any time, hun.   I don't know quite what to say other than offer my love. xxx

Jules- that's just fabulous news. Well done you! Enjoy and loads of luck for the next few months. Reckon your Dad has a hand in this somewhere up there.  

I've just had 2 days in my new school and they're all on a major charm offensive telling me how wonderful I am in an attempt to get me to move asap ! So, with an ego the size of a planet I'm back to my own school and the grotty year 9s I teach in a science lab tomorrow... Haha!  

Big hugs to all the lovely abroadie ladies,
love 
Giggly
xx


----------



## ElleJay

Aww Dawn - so sorry that you got a negative - it is horrible - my heart goes out to you.  If there is any hope I can offer it's that my DH said no to donor sperm too, it's a macho knee jerk reaction to this challenge to their manhood - but with me the reality of the decision set in and he came round.  I hope this happens for you.

OMG Jules - bad girl for checking early, but you cracked it!  Wohooo for your BFP!!!! Boy did we need some good news on this thread, I am chuffed to bits for you and wish you the healthiest, bumpiest 8 months!

Giggles - love the idea of your new school being on a charm offensive - long may it continue - why don't you leave the year 9s playing with Magnesium tomorrow - always loved that one myself!

Hugs to everyone

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## Sasha B

Jules, fantiastic news on your     !!!

I had a sneaky feeling that you might get a positive. Hope you have a great pregnancy. Looking forward to hear about your HCG. 

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## larkles

Dawn-hoping there’s still hope for you, sorry you’re feeling down

MrsBunny-great to hear you’re back  that Poopys luck is rubbing off to you, thanks for the mention re the photos, sounds lovely, hopefully the next one off to Ceram will collect some bits for my FF friend

Hi Joeyad

Welcome! Hope your journey is a short one, lovely that you have twins, no wonder dh feels a bit bewildered with trying again, sorry I can’t answer your question re frosties but am sure some lovely abroadie here will fill you in, best of luck 

Larkles
x


----------



## larkles

Jules

Fantastic news hun, I could never stay off the pee sticks too  - really really happy for you-best news had all week!

Larkles
xxxxx


----------



## AlmaMay

Dear Dawn,

I'm so sorry you are so down.  I know that there is nothing we can say but you are amongst people who understand.  

x


----------



## AlmaMay

Dear Jules,

You are very naughty!  Good news.

x


----------



## safarigirl

dawn i am so sorry that i missed your post when posting, i didnt realise there was another page  ... i am so very  very sorry to hear your news, i do hope you stay around, when you feel stronger and ready to talk more ... my biggest hugs and love to you


----------



## Fidget

Ohh what a day.....

Dawn sweetie, so so sorry to hear your news     

Jules Fantastic news sweetie!!!!!  just the lift everyone needed I think   

Debs
xxxxxxx


----------



## MrsBunny

Jules!!! Fantastic news, you naughty girl!!!

I just hope it's catching. I'm tempted to do a test on Sunday, the day before my blood test, mainly because it's Mother's Day but I'm not going to (DH would absolutely go mad and that's unusual for him). I'm really not going to.
But you've made my day today anyway!!

Mrs Bunny xxxx


----------



## larkles

Mrs Bunny

Have you bought the test yet? I bet you do test on Sunday   

Best of luck 

Larkles
x


----------



## Jaydi

Just a quickie from me – I’ve got San Francisco flu!  Thought it was getting better but feel worse today.  Had a great time though.

Just had to pop in to give Dawn a huge hug xxxx  This is so hard.  Thinking of you.

Jules – can’t believe your news!  That’s wonderful.  Well done.  Enjoy.	

Mrs Bunny – good luck!  DH wouldn’t let me do a HPT either – otherwise I would have done!!

Will be back to check on you soon

Love to all

Jaydi xxx


----------



## Newday

well this is a flying visit! Bloods confirm BFN! My DH is a STAR he has agreed that when I go for FET we can have donated embryo as well. After this there will be no more txc. But at least it gives us a chance. I have also agreed to keep off everything to do with IVf so bye for now.

Dawn


----------



## Ms Minerva

Dawn, wishing you the very best of luck for your FET and donor embryo treatment, completely understand why you want a break from anything IVF related, but remember that we will all be here for you if you need us.

Jules xxx


----------



## Spaykay

Dawn - sorry about the BFN, not fair

Jaydi, how was SF? Did yuo enjoy alzatraz?

Kay xxx


----------



## Ali40

Joeyad

You should come and join us on the IM board.  There are also alot of FET success stories on the FET board.  

Firstly congratulations on your twins.  We had a DD from IM born on the 20th Feb so she has just turned one too.  We went back for our frosties and there is a 70% chance that they survive the thaw - then the 35% success figure you were quoted with a 20% chance of twins.  Sadly for us it didn't work - they defrosted ok and IM were pleased but I got a BFN.  HOWEVER, Mountainlion who also went back for her two frosties a couple of weeks ago (she has a one year DS) has a BFP so it is just that numbers game again.

We are now having to use a new donor as our original one no longer wants to donate.  So am back on that roller-coaster.

Wishing you lots of luck with your Frosties

Alison ....


----------



## Sasha B

Hi girls,

Just a quickie as I am about to have my dinner...

            
     

Dh's   has landed safe & sound in Brno.

Sasha xxx​


----------



## ElleJay

Sasha - that is just the best news - I am still sorry you had to fight so darned hard for this in the first place though - that wasn't right.  Anyway - onward and upward - it's fantastic that you can get on with your tx now - good luck!!

Mrs Bunny - hope that your test is a goodie on Sunday and you get your BFP!

Jaydi - get well soon from your San Fran flu - unusual souvenir......

Dawn - So sorry the negative was confirmed, and can completely understand that you need a break from all this - good luck when you go back for your frostie and lovely that DH has come round to trying with an adopted embie too.

Joeyad - Hi!

Ali40 - Sorry about your recent BFN with your frosties, but best of luck with your new donor and the next cycle.

Currently planning next visit with DH - living on a permanent 2 week cycle of one weekend with and one weekend without, which is very weird.  He came home last weekend, and had to deal with the mice that are running riot in the loft (scrabbling above my head at night - eeewwww!), the loose tap in the kitchen, the tv aerial that has slipped out of place and a door that was coming off it's hinges - have a sneaking suspicion that he was glad to get on the plane again after all that as the rented flat in Italy is looked after by managing agents!  

Lots of love to everyone!

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## three_stars

Hello my lovely Abroadies!!!  Thank you for your many posts, PMs, emails and calls.  I have posted on the thread that Lesleyj ( Thanks!!) made for  me regarding the birth for those that want to read it.  

My beautiful, darling healthy boy and girl are for the moment fast asleep but with 10 bf, each baby, per day, one will shortly need to latch on!  

Tried to have a quick read over the last week.

Dawn-  I am so sorry for you this did not work.  If you manage one more go I so hope it was the one that was meant to be.
Sasha B-  OMG.... finally!!  You must be so relieved.
Jules-  Could it be true?  I think so!!!  Simply Fantastic Wonderful News!!!!!!!!

Mini Me-  I had my DD after polyps were finally removed with a hysterscopy and had the twins after recovering from the mistake of doing a D and C in stead of a hysterscopy for hyperplasia.  The  gyn who spotted the hyperplasia and is specialist in hysterscopy did not seem very concerned about the hyperplasia in terms of cancer risk but of course they sent it out for testing.  His main concern was for it preventing implantation.  I hope that these discoveries and  treatments do the trick for you. 

Mrs Bunny - good luck with testing. 

Joeyad- welcome !!  I noticed your B/G twins were born a year to the day from mine!  Amazed that you are ready to have another go so soon.  You must be doing really great with the twins which is encouraging. 

GG  Good luck with new job
Crusoe - hols sound like they were a dream. 
Safarigirl-  You are amazing.  I just ( finally) have seen the two big bags of baby clothes you sent over.  Thank you sooooo much!!

Have to try for a few winks now.

Love to all my abroadies!!


Bonnie ( b123)


----------



## RSMUM

Just managed to log on to DH's computer - so, so sorry Dawn, to read your news - this is so, so hard, after all you've been through - but I am very pleased your DH has come round to the idea of donated embryos so all the best luck in the world fro your next tx - will send you an IM when I get back   

x


----------



## RSMUM

Bonnie - lovely to hear from you - cannot imagine how you are managing to juggle everything - I bet the girls on the twinnies thread will be a help - and hope DD can be too - bless her - how is she? You must be absolutely exhausted though, thank goodness Spring is coming and it won't be long before you are out in the beautiful Paris parks enjoying the sunshine with your littlies - thinking of you lots and hope one day you get a second so we can chat- albeit briefly, again..best of luck hun 

Sasha - MUST call you - so chuffed! FINALLY! Have a    for me -      

Jules -what can I say?!     

Mrs. B - I never tested early as just always wanted to hang on to the hope, but was lucky, back in May, I had to do my bloods early due to a bank holiday  I will be thinking of you over the weekend - sending you         

Better go, need to get us all packed and ready to go back to the country!

LOADS of love to all my abroadies pals and a special, special HUG to Dawn..

XXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## AlmaMay

Dawn,

Very sorry your sad news has been confirmed.  Look after yourself.

Almamay


----------



## AlmaMay

Sasha and Bonnie,

Thank you for sharing your good news.  There never seems to be enough of it.

x


----------



## Ms Minerva

Bonnie!!!! Goodness, well done on getting a few minutes to post, so lovely to hear from you, I do hope that you manage to get some help   to you and your beautiful children!

Sasha - congratulations and well done to you for getting your DH's   to Brno, wishing you the very best of luck in having a sibling for Bella.

MrsBunny - good luck for testing! Everything crossed for you!

Me? Waiting very impatiently for my official beta results!!!  

Jules xxx


----------



## Jaydi

Jules I forgot you were doing the blood test as well !  Hope you get a gorgeous number.  I’m so thrilled about your news.  Has it sunk in yet??  Fabulous.

Sasha – wonderful news – well done you !  You’re an amazing woman.  Good luck with your new beginnings.    

Dawn – I have been thinking of you.  So pleased you are going for another embryo too – that all sounds very hopeful.  Will have everything crossed for you – I expect you will be able to go quite soon?  Bye for now – you know we will be thinking of you.    

Kay – SF was fabulous – I really had a great time.  Alcatraz was good – strange to be saying that but it was and we had a great guide too – very interesting and thought provoking. 
Thanks everyone for all your tips before I set off  - such a last minute dash.  DH worked really long hours and we had very little time alone together so it was great I had my own plan and my days were really full.  I got terrible blisters on my feet from walking so far – couldn’t stop going out and about though.  The weather wasn’t too bad – milder than here and quite hot and sunny on a couple of days but then a storm at the end of the week that meant the Chinese New Year Parade was quite a wash out – they persevered though!  The Chinese dragon was wearing a giant waterproof condom as it danced down the street!  

I’ve still got San Fran flu it feels like a double cold – even the bugs are bigger in the States.

How are you doing Mrs Bunny?  Thinking of you.    

Lesleyj – how are you doing?  Must be difficult having DH away so much.  Do you have a date for going again yet?  Ours should be around 26 March – can’t wait til tomorrow so I’m actually in the right month!  Had to do my jab on Tues – déjà vu.  

Bonnie!  It is so fabulous to hear from you.  I loved what you wrote on your thread – isn’t your daughter a star – they will be human!  It makes me cry all over again when I think of her – she’s brilliant.  Thinking of you all x x x  Thanks for your SF tips – I thought about you all week. 

Crusoe – so great you had a fabby hol – wow a suntan – what is one of those?  Your adoption road is progressing so quickly!  Well done you.  Do you have any idea when you might be going to panel?  Very exciting.  I just went to a workshop on doing Lifebook work with children – it was run with adopted and fostered children in mind but I thought it might be good for donor conceived children too.  It was excellent – so thought provoking.  It was mainly a video called PUTTING THE PIECES TOGETHER: LIFEBOOK WORK WITH CHILDREN produced in Illinois.  Highly recommended if you can see it.  Wow you had your honeymoon in SF – that is so great.

Gigglygirl – good luck with the new job!  Enjoy the charm.  

I’m back off to the sofa now – not feeling too good really.  Who else does the in laws this weekend?  That’s enough to give me a bad head just in anticipation.  

Big hugs everyone  

Jaydi xxx


----------



## nats210

Just wanted to add my congratulations to Jules that is wonderful news, i hope you have a great beta to go with it.

Thoughts with you all
Nats
xx


----------



## mini-me

Dawn,

Sorry to hear your news.  Thinking of you.  

Take care,
love mini-me
xxx


----------



## mini-me

Jules - congratulations babes!!    
Haven't been online for a few days, but as I was reading through the posts I, too, had a sneaking suspicion about a postive and it was!!  Here's for good beta numbers!

Sasha - great news on DH's  

Bonnie - thank you so much for your reassuring words about the hysteroscopy, it's giving me such hope now.  You are one amazing woman to be able to post on here thinking of others when you have your hands full with 3 wonderful children.  Is older DD a mummy's little helper though?    Congratulations again to you and DD. 
         

Thinking of you all abroadies, busy with school reports (should be doing them now) - although if Bonnie can post, I should be able to!!  


Best wishes to all.
Love mini-me
xxx


----------



## mini-me

Me again!

I really should get on with these reports! Thought I'd just share this little gem with you though.

As some of you know I'm a year 6 teacher (10 / 11 year olds), well yesterday I had a small group come in to help me before school. I was explaining to them that a fun tradition on the 29th of February is women can propose to men. The girls promptly described what they would love their wedding dress to look like, whilst the boy was thinking 'what's the fuss all about?' 
He then added, 'If I ever get married, it will be on the 29th of February as that way I'd only have to buy an anniversary present once every four years.'

I repeated this to DH and he said, 'Why didn't I think of that?'!!!

I think there is some truth in 'Men are fron Mars and women are from Venus'!! 

Have a good weekend. 
mini-me
xxx


----------



## crusoe

Jules - just        read your news. FANTASTIC!!! Many, many congratulations!! 

Sasha - great news for you too!! I'm just sorry you had to battle so hard for it but here's to moving onwards and upwards!   

We are celebrating too as we have just been assigned a social worker so can start the next bit of the adoption process. Hurrah!!!  

Dawn - hope you are doing ok. Great to see that you have a plan!   

Mrs Bunny - thinking of you and praying for a huge BFP for you tomorrow.   

Love to all 
Crusoe
xxx


----------



## AlmaMay

Dear Crusoe,

Glad to hear things are moving ahead for you.

x


----------



## three_stars

Fantastic news Crusoe!  

bonnie


----------



## MrsBunny

Hi
Just thought I'd better say that I didn't test today under strict instructions from DH so it's blood test first thing tomorrow and hopefully I'll get the results by the evening  !

And Crusoe, so pleased about the social worker being assigned - that's good news and you're one big step closer to your dream now  

Bye for now
xxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Just back from a weekend away, without internet access, so need to catch up!

Beta was 150 12dp 3dt, very pleased!  

Jules
xxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Mrs Bunny - you have strong will power! But I am with you on not testing early, except this time I did! Good luck for tomorrow, I will be thinking of you.

Jules xxx


----------



## Sasha B

That's a good strong HCG Jules. Fab news!!!

Mrs Bunny, will be thinking of you tomorrow. You've been really good not to test.   . Will be logging on to find out your news xxx

Love to everyone else.

Sasha xxx


----------



## larkles

Mrs Bunny 

Best of luck for your test tomorrow, think it's good news so far as af hasn't appeared

 

Larkles
xxxxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Best of luck, Mrs Bunny! (Keep pressing m instead of n but thought you'd rather not be Mrs Bummy! Or maybe you don't mind!)

xx


----------



## safarigirl

Mrs Bunny everything crossed for you tomorrow ...... well done on holding out!!!!

Jules what a wonderful beta, so happy for you

Dawn been thinking of you, so glad you have a plan, and when you feel up to coming back we are here for you

big hello to everyone else


----------



## bluebell

Good luck from me for Mrs Bunny (Bummy !!) for tomorrow !
Bluebell xxxxxx


----------



## RSMUM

Mrs B (  ) - thinking of you this morning      WELL DONE not testing early hun - takes a LOT of will power.


----------



## AlmaMay

Mrs Bunny,

Sending you thoughts for your testing today.


----------



## Jaydi

Good luck Mrs Bunny – will be thinking of you all day xxx

Jaydi x


----------



## earthe kitt

Ms Minerva - congratulations on your Beat - looks like you're on your way.   
Not got any plans for Christmas have you??

Mrs Bunny -     Thinking of you today and I'll be looking in later to check up on you
Well done on keeping away from the pestix  

Everyone else - happy Monday morning

Sasha B - thank you so much for the birthday message - going to Ikea to celebrate

Jo XXXXXXXX


----------



## earthe kitt

Dawn       So sorry about your BFN - glad to see your backup plan is ready - please please please let it work

Giggles - good luck with the new job etc.   

Jo XXXXXXX


----------



## ElleJay

Hi - just wanted to say good luck to Mrs Bunny today - thinking about you and everything is crossed!

Earthe Kitt - belated happy birthday to you!

Jules - lovely beta result!  well done!

Almamay - Hi!  

Bonnie - Thanks for the photos your babies are sooooo beautiful!

Uh oh - boss coming back - byeeee

Lesleyj xxxxx


----------



## three_stars

Jules-  I am soooooo happy for you!  FANTASTIC NEWS!!

MRS. BUNNY-  HOPE YOU HAVE GOOD NEWS TODAY AS WELL.

LOVE,  BONNIE


----------



## bluebell

GOOD LUCK AGAIN from me to Mrs Bunny !!!!!!!!!!!!!
           
Bluebell xxxxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

MrsBunny! Thinking of you today!!   

Jules

xxx


----------



## MrsBunny

Thank you all so much for your good luck messages  

We find ourselves in a simiar position to last time unfortunately.
My bloods came back at only 22 (12dp2dt).
So I've got to have another test on Wednesday.

Last time it was 66 which then went down to 38 after 48 hours so we're hoping and praying that this time it goes up and I've got a late implanter.
Feel a bit silly at the moment because I've been feeling really positive this time with all the twinges I've been getting (and no bleeding/spotting - I know this can be good or bad!).

So sorry everyone, we'll all have to wait another couple of days now.
My DH is being much braver than I am  

Mrs Bunny xxxx


----------



## Sasha B

Mrs Bunny   so sorry that you have this agonising wait yet again, but as you say it could well be a late implanter. Have your clinic advised you to up your meds? I really really really hope that Wednesday's results bring the good news and re-assurance that you so need.

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## safarigirl

Mrs Bunny - that is so hard having waited for two weeks, to be told to wait another 48 hours, but at least you know there is the possibility that something is happening .... i am sure if you do a search you will find many late implanters ... sorry it wasnt definitive for you, but heres hoping you get a nice doubling beta.  I was also told by a nurse when i had my bloods taken, that even the time of day you have them taken can affect the result quite dramatically, so a beta taken early in the morning can be much lower than one taken that same day just later ....
Lean hard on your dh - and if possible try and remain positive, there's something happening there!
Much love and hugs to you


----------



## Ms Minerva

Mrs Bunny - so sorry that you didn't get a more definitive BFP and another that you have another agonising wait. I have everything crossed for you that it is a late implanter.

So hope that you get better news on Wednesday!

Big hugs  

Jules
xxx


----------



## bluebell

Mrs Bunny, so sorry to read your news.  Like you, I was feeling really optimistic for your result.  Big, big hugs to you and lots of TLC is on orders from us.    I hope that th next couple of days move quickly for you and got everything crossed for a BFP.
Lots of love from, Bluebell xxx


----------



## RSMUM

Mrs. B -so, so sorry to read your post - it is so cruel, after the agonising 2ww - crossing everything that Wednesday's news is better..hang in there hun


----------



## ElleJay

Mrs Bunny - so sorry that your beta was low - I know the next two days will be horrid, but fingers crossed for you that the figures have gone up well by Wednesday.  

Remember that Bonnies Dr in Athens got her baby from a starter of 8.....

Lots of love

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## larkles

Hi Mrs Bunny  

am not quite sure what a 22 is (as never got that far) but am hoping that it's a good sign (i believe from my last experience anything above a 5 is hopefull), so wishing your test on Wednesday is a better one  and to let you know am thinking of you

Larkles
xx


----------



## Jaydi

Mrs Bunny I’m so sorry you have this extra wait to find out if everything is ok.  I really feel for you.  Huge hugs to you and DH.  I think it’s a very good sign you have been feeling so positive and that this is different to other cycles.  The waiting is so hard.  I think you have a little fighter there and no bleeding is a good sign – something is happening.  

Thinking of you all the time, we’re all with you  

Love Jaydi xxx


----------



## AlmaMay

Mrs Bunny,

Glad to see you have a beta, sorry to see it is on the low side and your 2ww continues.  I hope the time flies by and your beta shoots up.


----------



## safarigirl

Mrs B - good luck with your beta today, hope it doubles nicely for you ....


----------



## Jaydi

Mrs Bunny  

I have just been for my oestrodial blood test this morning and thought of you going for your beta today.  Good luck – I hope you get great news.  I have everything crossed for you.

Lots of love

Jaydi xxx


----------



## bluebell

Everything of mine is crossed for you too, Mrs Bunny.  Been thinking of you.
Lots of love,   
Bluebell xxxx


----------



## three_stars

Mrs Bunny-  thinking of you today and hoping your numbers go up.  I had low betas many times ( much lower though) and looked to the website betabase.info for inspiration as it reports pregnancies and beta levels, many of which started very low.  I also took progesterone injections and increased my utrogeston which can be as much as 2800 a day.  These treatments depend on your clinic however to recommended them.  

ALma May- I left you a message.  You are so thoughtful and generous.  Thank you so much. I hope we can talk soon.  Good luck in Poland for you and DH. 

Sorry everyone that I am not getting back to your emails and PM.  I do rather have my hands full.  Struggling to keep up a milk supply in the night and to get some sleep. 
Just found out my Grandfather died yesterday before I could even reach my mom so I am very sad.  Also feeling selfish as was upset I have not heard from  parents since I gave birth as they are on holiday and not with landline.  Gramps and Gran ( the last grandparents from four large families) have both been progressively worse in past years.  He courageously has carried on caring at home, with the help from family, for his handicapped and ill wife.  He fell and hit his head and despite 2 surgeries he never recovered and was taken off life support with many or our large family ( in USA) nearby.  I guess somehow I am always grateful to not see the elderly suffer as I watched my friend and neighbor for the last 3 yrs deteriorate from Parkinson's.  With all the deaths and illnesses in the family the past 5 yrs I sense my parents very aware of their own mortality. For me it makes me very aware of the cycle of life and death, the love of family, the devotion to be found from a long term mate and the passing of time. 

Love to ABroadies,

Bonnie


----------



## three_stars

HI again everyone,  Just had to share this news report I saw today on Yahoo news from USA.  An IVF couple had one embryo trnasfer that split.  They are proud parents to three identical boys.  A very rare and happy event for the couple.  Amazing really. 

Bonnie


----------



## bluebell

Bonnie, so sorry to hear about your grandfather.  Your post was very moving ... and such a great part of what you are talking about is that you have two new little lives to fit into the dynamics of life and death cycles.  I hope you get to catch up with your parents soon, and get a chance to really speak to whichever family members it well you to talk to.   
Bluebell xxxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Silly hormonal me, I am crying after reading your post  

Bonnie,

I was also moved by your post. I often think of my Dad, even though it is nearly a year since he died. Our loved ones never really leave us, they are always in our hearts and in our thoughts and they live on in our happy memories of them. 

Hugs to you    

Jules xx


----------



## Ms Minerva

MrsBunny - thinking of you today, so hoping that you get better news on your beta.   

Jules xx


----------



## Sasha B

Bonnie, so sorry about the loss of your gramps   . What a loving and courageous man he must have been. You must feel very upset being so far away from your family at such a time. 

Mrs Bunny, hope you had better news today.

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## MrsBunny

I only got my result this morning  

Anyway, it's not good news. My level has dropped from 22 to 20. Now I know that isn't good. However a doctor from the clinic here has said that I should carry on and test again next week.
So this is what I'm going to do, as while there is a glimmer of hope I cannot ignore it, especially as this happened last time and this is our final tx.

As you can imagine I have lots of conflicting emotions at the moment. I was devastated on Monday when I got the 22 result - it was such a shock as I was feeling so positive and none of my 'symptoms' had really changed much over the 2ww. It was really hard going for the 2nd test yesterday and I cried all the way home. Like last time, I searched this site, other sites, betabase etc for hcg info and it did help a bit (mainly to know that others have to go through this sort of thing).
Now, I'm trying to think a little bit more positively again. I'm still getting twinges down there and don't feel that I'm about to start bleeding (I KNOW this doesn't really make any difference!!). So I'm carrying on with the meds (it was so difficult to do the pessary thing last night) and probably do a HPT at the weekend. I did an HPT yesterday before going for the blood test which didn't show anything - it only measures over 25 - so that was a bit of a warning. But I am glad I did not test early as I might have got a good positive!! Be warned.

So if just this one doctor who is qualified to say so has said to carry on for a bit then I'm going to. In the meanstime, we've already started talking about some things we should be getting on with around the house, so we're going to start looking at stuff like this at the weekend to try and take our minds of it all a bit.

Thanks again for all your support and good wishes and maybe you could still keep something crossed for me if you don't think I'm completely mad   I'm going to do a post on the peer support to ask if people think I'm mad.

Sorry about your grandfather Bonnie xxx

Mrs Bunny xxxx


----------



## RSMUM

Oh Mrs. B - I am thinking of you lots and sending you whatever cyber hugs and positive vibes I can hun     I for one don't think you are mad, it worries me so when people give up the meds at the earliest sign as I always think you never really know what crazy things can happen, and in the big scheme of things what is a few more days of pessaries etc? I know it's all connected with the grief,shock, anger and everything that goes with this whole horrid thing but you are right to take the docs advice and carry on. It is so hard though, I wish there was something I could do or say to be of more comfort - hang in there hun as best you can.

Bonnie - I was so sad to read your post about your grandad and Safarigirl's answer was so perfect I was   when I read it. 

And Jules - you are so right, my lovely MIL never even got to know that my IVF that I was doing when she died, resulted in my beautiful DD who reminds me so much of her so often, but when I think of that, I know how she is living on through this fiesty, funny little girl and through me and my DH and all our fond memories of her.Huge hugs to you too hun. 

X


----------



## Ms Minerva

Mrs Bunny - so sorry to read that you still didn't get better news, you are right to carry on with the meds, there is still hope that it is just a slow starter. Big hugs to you  

RSMUM - thank you for your kind words, sometimes I cannot believe it is nearly a year since I lost my Dad and yet I am still as raw as the day he died. Time may be a healer, but it must take a long while.

Jules
xxx


----------



## crusoe

Mrs Bunny

I'm sorry you haven't had better news today but I think you are absolutely right to take your Doc's advice and to stay on the meds. I'm sending all the positive vibes I can muster                                and a big hug to you   Here's hoping for a joyous outcome.
Lots of Love Crusoe

Bonnie - I'm sorry to hear about your grandfather - hugs to you too


----------



## AlmaMay

Mrs Bunny,

Sorry to hear your news but I'm inspired by your attitude.  Damn right, not sense in stopping until you are ready or you get professional advice that gives you a good reason for considering stopping.


----------



## Sasha B

Sorry to hear Mrs Bunny, that today's tests were not as conclusive as you had hoped. I'm glad  your clinic is giving these embies every chance to settle in .

Jules, these anniversaries can be tough especially if it is the very first one. Your dad would have been over the moon at your BFP. Hold on to that.

I won't be posting for a little while as I'm going away for a few days. Saturday is my 5th wedding anniversary and as the years go on I actually find it gets harder. The one big PLUS is that I am actually spending the day with Bluebell & Ria (our first ever face to face meeting). I will be thinking of you all while I am away.

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## solar2001

Hi all, 
After being a stalker on this thread for a while, I thought I would chuck in. You all seem so lovely and supportive...it can be a bit nerve racking to join a new thread

Mrs B, sorry for your disappointing news. Followed your story, and I admire your resilience.   

Larkles, you'll recognise me from the oldies thread.

I'm on my 2ww....after DE and ICSI at IMF in Murcia, Spain. 2 embies at 7 and 8 cells.  
Think I'm the only one there (at IMFER) so feeling a bit on my lonesome. Testing on the 10th...hopefully.

I'm struggling with a few things...in my head and practically (and I can't find much info on the site) and wondered if there was anyone out there who can help. 

The first is the medication....

The hormones seem ridiculous and make me feel...
a) like a balloon/ like I am about to pop any mo
b) like I am about to commit murder sometime soon

I'm taking oestrogen 6mg daily and progesterone (two pessaries twice daily). I'm supposed to take these until the test and thereafter if + for 12 weeks. I'm worried about the effects on the embies...and me...am I being stupid? worried about nothing If any one can enlighten me it would help the raging paranoia filling my head.

Secondly I can't find a local clinic to do the blood test and deliver the results on the same day! Have others had this problem?

Any advice greatly appreciated

solar xxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Sasha - Have a good day with Bluebell and Ria, I am sure that you will have a lovely time and I hope that it will help you to cope with the sadness of the day.

I have lovely memories of my Dad hiding his face in his hands whenever I showed him my "bump" moving, especially if it was a foot or an elbow! He was rather squeamish and I used to tease him about it. 

Solar - welcome and well done for de-lurking! It is normal to worry about all the drugs that we take, but think of all the healthy babies that have been born after treatment.

Whereabouts are you? There are a number of clinics in London who will be same day pregnancy results.

Good luck for the 2ww!

Jules xx


----------



## solar2001

Jules thanks for the welcome...and for the reassurance about the drugs. I didn't know if it was standard of whether different clinics varied their practices.

Alas... I'm in Sheffield.

Lynne
X


----------



## Ms Minerva

Hi Lynne, sorry I can't help with tests in Sheffield, I am a confirmed soft southern! 

Regarding drugs, I am a walking pharmaceutical cornucopia! I am on 20mg clexane X twice a day, 2mg Progynova 3 times a day, 75mg Aspirin once per day, 5mg Acfol (folic acid) once a day 100mg Gestone (painful intra-muscular injection) once per day, 1 X 400mg Cyclogest per day. Don't think that I have forgotten anything.... 

Jules xx


----------



## ElleJay

Mrs Bunny - I have so much crossed for you that I may well fall over soon!  I am so sorry you are having to go through this horridness, but as you Dr has said - don't give up yet.  I so hope it turns out well for you.

Bonnie - really sorry to hear your bad news about your grandfather - life can be so cruel sometimes - hugs to you (and all your littlies of course)

Mrs M - that's one helluva drugs cocktail!  God luck for remembering when to take it all with hormone brain!

Almamay - Hi and hugs to you!

Lynne - welcome!  Sorry, can confirm that I'm a Southern softie too, so no advice to give on tests up North.  Hope something turns up soon.

Lots of love to everyone I haven't mentioned - excited as DH home for the weeeknd!

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## solar2001

Jules and LesleyJ, There are worse things than soft and southern.... , and doesn't mean that northern = hard, quite the opposite at present.

Thanks for that...not just me feeling like a walking pharmacy then...I forgot to list the folic acid....but you beat me hands down Injections...ouch......  

Feel a bit better cos we found somewhere to do the test finally...but won't know the results probably until the Tuesday, because they will only deliver them via my GP.

I have to say the Sheffield assisted conception unit have been useless all the way through. After they had identified the problem and signposted to Spain...they have washed their hands of us, despite advertising on their website that they can support people receiving treatment at other clinics.

Anyway enough of the negatives... testing will happen on Monday and I will know by Tuesday at the latest.


Lynne

XXX


----------



## MrsBunny

Hello lovely Abroadies

Welcome Lynne, thanks for your thoughts. Sorry your drugs are making you feel so bad - I think they have different effects on different people, but none of them very good! I also believe that as your body gets used to them the side effects can lessen a bit (or change). And of course you may have some pregnancy symptoms  I'm on the same hormones as you so I think they are pretty standard. I know what you mean about Northerners - I'm a southerner who's been living in the North for over half my life and I wouldn't say that southerners are soft or northerners are hard - whoever thought of those phrases!
Glad you've found somewhere to get your test done - it's a crying shame that there aren't more places that will help in situations like ours. If I thought I had the strength or energy I'd like to set up a helpline to tell people where they can get support - the hard bit would be finding out where support is available!
Anyway, good luck for your 2ww, sending you lots of       

Thank you so so so much everyone for making me feel less like an idiot, clinging onto this slim hope that's there. I'm not really sure how I'm feeling now. Just waiting, wanting it to be over one way or the other - preferably to be pg of course - I so wanted to be your pg buddy Jules. 
I'm glad it's the weekend so me and DH can be together.

Sasha and Bluebell, have a lovely meet up together with Ria. Sasha, it sounds like a good idea to get away at a time like this. I think I missed congratulating you on your DH's sperm reaching its destination. You DH would be so proud of you and maybe this will comfort you a bit xxx

Lots of love to everyone
Mrs Bunny xxx


----------



## Jaydi

Hi everyone

Mrs Bunny – thinking of you all the time.  I hope you and DH can have a special weekend together and you get that blue yes on your HPT.  We’re all sending so many good vibes your way – it must help!  Just picture all us Abroadies all over the country tripping over this weekend because we have absolutely everything crossed for you.  

Dawn – hope you are doing ok and starting to look forward. xxx

Bonnie – so sorry to hear about your Gramps.  It must be hard to know he won’t hold your babies in his arms.  But he has helped to make you who you are and you will pass that on to your children.  Even without a genetic link we still pass on our heritage don’t we?  He sounded like a very inspiring man and you are richer for having known him and your children will be richer too.  Big hugs.  How is the feeding going??  Huge respect for you.

Mini-me – I loved your 29th Feb tale !!  What can you do?!  

Giggly – big hugs.

Crusoe – have you met your social worker yet?  I hope you really hit it off.  Great news that things are moving along nicely.  Do you have a local support centre too?  We have one which is charity run – fabulous place.  I went to a workshop at our adoption and fostering support centre here this morning on ADHD and met a few mothers there.  Our foster child had ADHD but it was so hard to get the school to take seriously because she looked like an angel – they just thought she was a very badly behaved angel – but of course she couldn’t help it at all.  They thought if they sat her on the naughty mat enough times she would somehow become less impulsive.  So frustrating.  

Jules – how are you doing?  Has it sunk in yet?  I keep looking at your kitty pic and thinking that must be how you feel.  Wonderful news.  I’m sure you are missing your dad more than ever.  I think your baby will know your dad even though they won’t meet him just because he will live on through you.  Big hugs.  I love your memory of you dad hiding his face – that’s so funny and lovely.  

Larkles – how are you doing?

Safarigirl – how is your little one?  Did you have a gorgeous first mother’s day?  Wonderful.

Lesleyj – How are you?  Do you know when you’re going for next cycle?  Have a lovely weekend.  Careful on the stairs with everything crossed.  

Rsmum – can’t believe you are 31 weeks now – your story is very inspiring.

Sasha – have a good escape from it all.  It is completely understandable that you are missing your DH more than ever.  He would be so proud of you.  Big hugs.    Have a lovely day with Bluebell and Ria.

Hi Solar!  So glad you’ve decided to jump in with us – the more the merrier.
Good luck with the 2ww !!  I laughed out loud when I read your hormone symptoms !  That was me the last few weeks!!  Exactly the same.  I know it’s not funny so maybe I’m just    My cycle got cancelled though so now I’ve got AF and I’m back down to earth with a bump and a massive headache – my body is missing those female hormones.

My understanding about the meds is that the body would be producing that much oestrogen and progesterone itself if we hadn’t had an injection to shut down our ovaries.  After week 12 the placenta will have developed enough to take over and give us all we need.

Do you have a BUPA clinic near you?  I go to a BUPA Woman’s Health Centre and they can get the results the same day here (West Country).  Otherwise have you tried posting on the Sheffield area board?  BUPA charge a £40 admin fee and then £18.50 for the test which seems a lot to me but it’s the only place I could find for same day results.  What do other people pay?

Good luck for Monday!

Love to Alma May, Earthe kitt, Bluebell and you all you lovely abroadies.

Jaydi xxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Awwww MrsBunny - I would so love to be your pg buddy too! Fingers crossed for you!

Lesleyj - have a lovely weekend with your DH.

Hello to all my lovely Abroadies - in the words of Jaydi - you are all phenomenal!  

Jules xx


----------



## misstattoo

Hi Ladies,
              Sorry to butt in, i'm on a mission to gather info and advice on clinics abroad, I've lost all confidence in my present clinic, I feel they can't do anymore for me, I know there has to be a reason that my embryos don't implant but they wont look into it. I've been through 2 IVF cycles and 2 ICSI cycles and none of them have even reached test date. I'm so frustrated and feel i'm not getting any further forward in reaching a pregnancy. I think i need more one to one tx.
    My problem is there are so many clinics all over the world i have no idea who to go to for the best tx.
    I would be very grateful for any advice or help from any of you.
  
                          Claire x


----------



## bluebell

Speedy post from me ... away for a few days visitng family (and Sasha !!!!!....and hopefully Izzy and Bel !!!!!!).  Just wanted to give Mrs Bunny the biggest ever of hugs.     
Bluebell xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hiya all,
Sorry I only ever seem to dash in and out of here, but I'm am keeping my beady little eye on you.  

Mrs Bunny- hope your nerves aren't too shot to pieces and that things turn out for the best for you. What a nightmare for you. Hope you and Jules do get to be sharing the journey. xx

Bel, Sasha, Izzy & Bloobs- you lovely people, you! I'm sooooooooo jealous and hope you all have a lovely time getting together in whchever combination you manage!

Blooooobs- hope you have a lovely break with Ria and that she has a lovely birthday which I think is around now sometime? x

RSMum- hope your belly is lovely and huge and you're enjoying your pg. 

Bonnie- getting any sleep Hope you don't have sore nips.   Big hugs to you all. xx

Claire- welcome! I think the best thing to do is to trawl the clinics abroad threads and read what everyone has said. Our needs and opinions vary a lot so the more you can read the better. Best of luck .

Dawn- hope you're looking after yourself. ((((((((())))))))))

Lesleyj & Jaydi- big hugs! 

Solar- welcome! Hope you get a lovely bfp.

Crusoe- here's to a successful 2008 and loads of luck with the SWs and meeting the lovely littlie(s? waiting for you out there. Hope to catch up soon. x

I've had a majorly crazy week with my 2 jobs and am ready for some Friday night steak and vino! Oh yes. Got big plans to have a huge lie in and chill out tomorrow, hope it pans out. 

I wondered if any of you lovely ladies are dog friendly and live near Nottingham/ Midlands area? We're going to the Surrogacy UK spring conference (first for us) and are driving up to Scotland the day after for a week, so it would be a major pain in the bum to go all the way back to the South coast to collect our very friendly woofer. We'll be there for the Sat 12th April and need a doggy sitter for the Sat all day and the night. She's a complete babe and we could put her in kennels but I don't really want to as we've never done that and I'd worry. I thought it might be worth a shout just in case...

Big hugs and happy weekend to you all!
Love
Lisa
xx


----------



## AlmaMay

Hi Abroadies,

Hope everybody is well and looking forward to the weekend.

Jules - Just wanted to say you don't have to suffer with the IM progesterone injections. I use EMLA cream to numb the skin before an injection and it is amazing. I couldn't do Gestone IM injections without it. It is a novacaine cream that you put on and then use a Tegaderm patch to cover the cream. Leave it for about an hour then remove patch and wipe cream off and injections are much easier. I use it for blood tests and for when I went for egg collection (for the canula in my arm/hand)as well. Ask your GP or clinic about EMLA cream. You can get it from prescription or I have heard you can buy it without prescription from Boots. More info here: http://www.expresschemist.co.uk/EMLA-Cream-Pre-Medication-Pack.html

Here's a general info site about Emla. http://www.emla-us.com/facts/

You can also use a cream called Ametop and here's a link to that as well. http://www.expresschemist.co.uk/Ametop-Gel-1.5g.html

Hope that helps.

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## RSMUM

Yeah Alma - I used to use the Elma cream stuff too - although not as carefully as you - my DH would insist on putting it on minutes before he jabbed me! But my nurse friend and the nurses at the local GP's never bothered with it and I got used to the jabs in the end. When I took my DD for a blood test they did exactly what you recommended and it worked a treat!

I got awful bruising from the Hep jabs too but never used arnica cream as I thought you couldn't use it on broken skin. You think the bruising and the pain from both injection sites will never go but believe me, eventually you will be back to normal! It's not for ever is it?!  

Good luck Jules! It's horrid I know but I used to find it really reassuring that so much Progesterone was going in each day!Hang in there!

Hi to everyone else - VERY jealous of those of you meeting up - Giggly - LOVELY to hear from you - fancy a   one day?!

Nighty night abroadies!

D X


----------



## AlmaMay

I've used Arnica cream on bruises from injections.  You will find if you are using the clexane/heprin you get more bruises at the Gestone IM sites as well.  I think that you can't use the cream on cuts but an injection site is so tiny I wouldn't worry about it.  You can also take Arnica tablets which I do before and after EC and I find it helps the bruising.


----------



## Ms Minerva

Almamay and RSMUM - thank you for the tips! I will definitely try to get the Emla or Ametop cream for the Getone injections -anything that will make it less painful has got to be good!

I bought some Arnica cream yesterday for the Clexane bruising - I don't know if it really works or maybe has a placebo effect but it is just good to feel that you are doing something!

Almamay - hugs to you,   I have been reading your blog, sorry that the going is so tough for you at the moment, you deserve so much better!

RSMUM - hello to you hun!

Bluebell, Sasha, Izzy and Bel - I hope that you have a great time meeting up, have a   for me!

Giggly - I hope that you find a dog sitter, I am down south, so no help I'm afraid!

Welcome to Claire, you will find lots of info if you just browse the Treatment Abroad boards.

Must go and cook breakfast!!

Jules xx


----------



## Jaydi

Welcome to Claire 
Just wondered if you had talked to the girls over on the Investigations & Immunology board? Most of us here are going abroad so that we can use donor eggs but it sounds like you will still be able to try with your own eggs. Perhaps there is a clinic in the UK that can help you? I'm wondering if the girls there could recommend another clinic in the UK (or overseas) for you try. I'll try and put a link here:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=52.0

Good luck with your search. It is daunting trying to find out what to do next isn't it? But you will get there - just keep asking questions.

I read Dr Beer's book last year - Is Your Body Baby Friendly. I understand there are clinics in the UK that continue his work here but I don't know which ones. 

Good luck with it Claire

Jaydi xxx

Giggly - would love to help you with your woofer but I'm down south too. I do know a fabby dog hotel in Gloucestershire if that helps? Ours was so pampered it was hilarious - better than home! Thrilled you are going to the conference. X X X

You girls are so amazing doing all your injections. Well done.

Have a good weekend - I will think of you all over the country with everything crossed for Mrs Bunny.

Big hugs

Jaydi xxx


----------



## misstattoo

Thanks Jaydi  for the link, Theres sooooooooooo much information. I'm not sure what to think, I've not thought much about immune problems before as i've had some basic blood tests which came back ok. I've always thought that my problem was the ET, after hearing that the slightest stress in the uterus can cause failure to implant.  Which makes sense when you learn that thats how a contraceptive IUD works in preventing pregnancy. My transfers have been akward but my last transfer was horrendous and very stressful,  But after reading so many accounts of immune issues maybe i should look into that aswell. Just not sure where to start 
    Thanks again for all ur welcomes


----------



## RSMUM

Another thing you might want to think about it Valium at transfer. I didn't have it on my first two IVF's and they gave it to me on my 3rd ( succesful ) one - I just asssumed it was cos I was in the States and they "did things differently " - it was only after 7 more goes that the girls on FF started to talk about using it to relax the uterine muscles so I had some for my last two transfers - after both of which I got BFPs, so who knows?! 

Good luck with the immune issues - I was tested initially in the States ( Dr. Beer's tests ) and came up borderline  - so started on Heparin. Then had some basic tests done by my GP years later which came up ok but carried on getting BFN's. Then I was tested for recurrent failed IVF's/miscarriages and came up slightly high on a few of my tests, I increased my Heparin dose and again both tx's ended in a BFP.

Best of luck with it all hun - it is sooo daunting I know! 

X


----------



## MrsBunny

Ok, the waiting's over.
I'm not pregnant.
After doing a silly, obviously faulty Asda HPT at 4am this morning which had a faint line on it, I've done another Asda, a Boots and Clearblue digital which said 'not pregnant'.
The clearblue measures over 50 I hear so I've given up now.

Me and DH are gutted and have already started having some heartfelt chats as to what happens now as we said this would be our last tx. We need to revisit this decision to ensure it is still the right one and explore our feelings again (I for one have got some offloading to do!) I know this is going to take time and that we need the time to come to terms with what has happened. Maybe I'll visit the 'moving on, deciding' board - didn't you start a tread for abroadies there Bluebell?

Thanks again so much for all your advice, reassurance and hugs, it means such a lot. And as usual I've so much admiration for every single one of you.

Lots of love
Mrs Bunny xxx


----------



## misstattoo

Thanks RSMUM, your info was very interesting, I was never offered any relaxing drugs at any transfer but after doing some fact finding it appears alot of clinics do. I've not heard of Heparin either. MY clinic and GP say i'm healthy it's just bad luck bla bla bla. I need to find a clinic that listens, I think. 

Mrs Bunny, sorry


----------



## three_stars

Mrs. Bunny-  So very very sorry to hear that it has not worked.  I know I have said this before but I know it takes a lot of courage to decide to stop.. more then to deciding to continue I imagine.  I hope that you are both able to speak your feelings openly and come to a decision that you both feel good about.  I know you said it was the last try but also maybe your feelings have changed since you made that decision.  Good luck to you and please know we are hear to support you as you move forward. 

Mrs Tatoo-  I started using Spasfon my last few ET, something I used for hysterscopies; it relaxes the uterus from cramping.  I know Lesleyj clinic uses this too.  I thought Valium would just overall relax you.  I could not use this as I needed to be coherent to take care of my daughter.  Mind you during one ET she woke up in stroller crying and needed to go peepee and none of the staff could hear me calling as they left me to relax for 30 minutes and sort of forgot me.  So much for relaxing that time!!!!  My last clinic did not even want me to lift my head off the table so as not to use any abdominal muscles whatsoever.

Heffalump-  Have not heard much from you and just saw that you have just 60 days to EDD.  Hope you are feeling good and working on those names by now!

RSMUM-  you sound well.  Hope you are having an easy time of it.

Giggly-  your dog sounds lovely-  once I get that house in the countryside he can come sejourn in France anytime!

Lesleyj-  How you doing?  Is DH about?

Greetings to all the rest of ABroadies!!

Thanks to everyone for continued good wishes.  Sleep ( lack of) is the major problem.  The babes have had 3-4 days of diarrhea that worried me; It's better now.  I am sure they are getting enough milk but I am feeding my face and putting on weight so hopefully it will get sorted.  It is however pretty challenging to bf the both and have had feelings of giving up .. amazing how much everyone encourages you to supplement with bottles or to give up all together.  Hardly anyone seems to encourage you to carry on... I guess I will know when I just can't do it anymore. 

Love,

Bonnie


----------



## solar2001

Hi all,

Blimey if you blink on this board you miss loads.

Giggly girl, your popping in and out posts are longer than most  . Your dog sounds wonderful. I'm in Sheffield and working on DP to offer but I'm afraid he's not keen so I probably won't be able to help 

B123, Aww hun it was hard enough trying to feed one let alone two.  I struggled for a month with breast feeding because my let down reflex was so slow. . The breast feed counsellors at the hospital were my saviour. And I know, so many people around are quick to persuade you against to perseverence. I can still hear my mum saying "some women just aren't meant to breastfeed", which always puzzled me greatly since the most of the rest of the world do it. I used a breast pump, after my son had fed, to stimulate the demand a bit. But I guess you'd need to seek advice on that. You have my upmost respect for keeping trying. 
However if you do decide to supplement a bit...don't give yourself a hard time.

Ms Minerva, Jaydi. Almamay, RS mum, I can't get over what a knowledgable and helpful lot you all are. I feel like such a novice!

Claire, hello. Good advice already given. I did most of my research on the abroadies boards and found a wealth of helpful info. I haven't found anyone else at IMFER yet.

Mistatoo, I know you from the 2ww board, hello again. Good to see you  smiling , and taking some   steps

Bit of an up and down week for me.....hpt too early probably (yesterday and today) and have been getting AF pains, although after much reading I am now convinced they are pretty standard and could mean Af or pg. Hpt showed BFN twice. I thought I saw a very very very faint line but DP said I was imagining thing. Proper test tomorrow, and I'd be interesetd in your views as it will only be 12dpt and most seem to test at 14-17dpt. 

Mrs Bunny, so sorry  I feel for you....at 44 and just embarking on this we are giving ourselves three stabs.  I'm sure it can't be easy to decide to give up. You sound as if you'll find the best way through this though. All the best with the unloading

Hello to everyone else...

Lynne
XXXX


----------



## Ms Minerva

MrsBunny - I am so sorry to read your sad news. Do by kind to yourself and DH and take the time you need to recover and decided what your next steps are. Biggest hugs    

Bonnie - you are doing so well BF your twins - sorry to hear about the diarrhea, that must be very worrying for you in such young babies. 

Love to all, off to jab my Clexane and go to bed!!

Jules xxx


----------



## ElleJay

Mrs Bunny - so sorry to read your news - I know no words I can say will help with the pain you are going through, I can only send cyber hugs and lots of love.

Feeling really down at the moment as just dropped DH off at the airport - another two weeks before I get to see him again, so not really up to any personals tonight, no doubt normal service will be resumed tomorrow..... 

Lots of love to everyone though - you are all in my thoughts.

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## safarigirl

so sorry mrs bunny, do take the time out to discuss what you want to do, I am sure you and your dh will reach the decision that is right for you ...  let your feelings subside and see what remains ... sending you big cyber hugs thought for right now ...

bonnie well done on the breastfeeding, it sounds like you are doing everything perfectly.  I know earthekitt breastfeed and expressed for her twins, perhaps you could ask her for advice and how she did it  I think it is just "hard" in the beginning, dont doubt yourself too much, i think you are doing fine, and if you need some top us (so that you can rest) thats okay to ... big hugs ....

big hello to evryone else .... Lesleyj special hug to you as well, sorry you are on your own for two weeks


----------



## RSMUM

Mrs Bunny - so, so sorry to read your post - as usual, SFG said it best so I just want to add a MASSIVE cyber hug from me hun - thinking of you ..   

Lots of love to my lovely abroadie buddies too...

Glad this thread is moving again

XXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## three_stars

Lesleyj-  give me a ring anytime if you want to chat.  SOrry your DH has to come and go so much.

I just posted ( finally) 2 photos in the gallery... discovery of a new area for me!!!  Just seem to get to our tx abroad section now and not much further!

Hope you are all holding on to your hats today.  The big storm just hit hear and hopefully subsides a bit as have to get the babes off to the first DR. visit and do nto want to cancel.  Hopefully we manage to hit the calm before the next wave of the storm.

Love to my abroadie buddies,
bonnie


----------



## Jaydi

Lots of love to you Mrs Bunny.  I’m so sorry to hear your news.  Thinking of you today 

Jaydi xxx


----------



## AlmaMay

Mrs Bunny,

You are in my thoughts 

x


----------



## AlmaMay

Bonnie,

Thanks for the photos.  

x


----------



## Grumpygirl

Big hugs, Mrs Bunny. That sucks, it really does.   Thinking of you and hoping you come to a decision that suits you both. It's so hard, isn't it? xxx


----------



## solar2001

Hello all,
Looks like I'm gonna be delurked for a while as I has my blood test this morning and it was a      

so much for the bloody hpt.... two negatives yesterday and today...beware ye who rushing for the pee sticks early.....they could be wrong.

Now I'm panicking even more at every pain and twinge...does this ever get better  

Still in shock  I was so convinced that it was negative. I still can't believe it after a weekend of being convinced I wasn't. I even trailed around a shopping centre for 4 hours on Sunday.

Sorry for the impersonal post...just in shock, and feeling sooo lucky. 

Catch up soon.

Lynne
XXX


----------



## RSMUM

Wow! So you had a negative this morning and then a blood test that was a BFP?! Just goes to show you eh?!I really don't like those pee sticks myself....

Fan-bloody-tastic! Did they tell you what the numbers are?! I bet you are completely shell-shocked - how many days post ET are you? SOOOO pleased for you hun      

and OF COURSE it gets better hun!     

Take care,

Deb X


----------



## three_stars

Lynne- Huge congratulations!!!  What a great surprise for you.  ( bad pee- sticks    )
I can understand feeling shocked after having the negatives.  

bonnie


----------



## safarigirl

Lynee - big congratulations to you ... what wonderful news!  And a great lesson not to rely on peesticks, stop medication etc until the bloods come in!!!  Very happy for you ....


----------



## safarigirl

Mrs Bunny - just wanted you to know that I am thinking of you, and sending you hugs ....


----------



## Ms Minerva

Lynne - congratulations!   I know what you mean about shocked, I am still shocked too!

Jules
xxx


----------



## ElleJay

Hi!  

Lynne - well done you on getting your BFP!  many congrats!

Bonnie - you sweetie - thanks for the offer of a chat - will take you up on it soon, but I don't know how you find the time! 

Mrs Bunny - still thinking about you and sending cyber hugs.

Jaydi - How're you doing?

Almamay - Hi as usual!

Sasha - Hi to you too!

Love to all, and especially anyone I've missed - stressed out of my tree at work at the moment, so have to get the huge file that I have brought home opened and a report started....don't want to though - finding lots of other things to do instead.....

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

My new is that I had my scan today( I had been having a few lower abdominal twinges and was worried about a possible ectopic). Two sacs seen, one larger with a heart beat, one smaller with a yolk sac, but no heart beat, the sonographer thought that it may catch up or may not make it, which is sad, but thrilled to see one healthy heart beating away!

Love to all 

Jules xx


----------



## ElleJay

Still putting off doing my report!

Jules - how wonderful that you saw a heartbeat today, and that I really hope your second one catches up and surprises you at the next scan!

OK - now have no choice but to go off and do my work!

Love and hugs 

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Hello Lesleyj - now don't work _too _hard! 

Jules xxx


----------



## MrsBunny

Jules, so glad that you've seen a heartbeat - you must be relieved having worried about it being ectopic. Hopefully the other embie will catch up soon  

Congratulations Lynne on your BFP! You must be pleased and still in shock? Hope all goes ok for you  

Hello Lesleyj, did you get your report done? I could really feel your reluctance to get stuck into it from your post! Hope it wasn't as bad doing it as you thought it was going to be. It's wierd for me being without a job at the moment, but also rather nice and I've not been able to start thinking of what I'm going to do next yet. I can see though that having a job would keep my mind occupied at a time like this - instead I'm using FF, tv, books and housework    (not too much housework though)

Thanks for your messages of support. Me and DH are going for a night away in Manchester this weekend. We've booked a nice hotel and are going to a good Thai restaurant we've been to before. No doubt we'll be  having a few   So we're looking forward to that.

Love to all the abroadies
Mrs Bunny xxx


----------



## Jaydi

Hi all  

Lynne – huge congratulations!  Well done – what a day you must have had.  I def won’t be doing the pee sticks now.  I bet you are still in shock.  Wonderful news.  I'm tempted to switch to your kitty pic too – looking that delighted has obviously done the trick for you and Jules!  Don’t worry about the twinges – I’m told it’s a good sign!

And Jules !  You’ve seen a heart beat – that is so wonderful.  I hope the little one catch up too – you never know.  Super news that you have seen them.  

Lots of love to Mrs Bunny – have a good weekend with DH.  Thinking of you

Lesleyj – hope you got your work done – or enough of it anyway.  Is DH back for Easter weekend?  Will you get a bit longer with him?  

I’m starting to worry that this cycle is going to be cancelled!  I’ve never thought like this before.  Just started the podgynova yesterday.  Had a lovely long walk in the woods today to try and get out of my head and feel more grounded which helped a bit.  There are so many hurdles doing this aren’t there?  People outside it just have no idea.  I really feel more nervous than excited and that’s a shame I think.  Our donor’s af is due on Saturday – hope she’s not late – think of my nerves!  Will need lots of dances that day.  

Got to go now and try to stop thinking about this!  

Love to all  

Jaydi xxx


----------



## solar2001

Hi all,
yep still in shock, and I don't think I will believe it (in my hyped to hormonal extremes state),  until I'm passed the 12 week mark I don't think I'll feel safe 

Anyway enough of the glass half empty nonsense.

Jules, you must have been so excited to see a heartbeat. Did your clinic tell you to get the scan? My clinic haven't given me any further instructions.

Lesleyj...gawd I know the feeling about work...year end for us, our org in the middle of restructuring, redundancies... it is a bit stressful...right at the time I should be relaxing aggghhhh. Suffice to say my head is somewhere else 

Jaydi, hun you'd have to be sooooo unlucky for the cycle to be cancelled again. You just have to try to stay as relaxed as poss. When do you fly out hun?

Mrs Bunny...have a big glug of  for us all  , and a fantastic relaxing weekend. Manchester is fab for retail therapy as well.

Bonnie, safarigirl, Deb, hi and thanks for the good wishes. 

catch y'all later (my dp is beginning to describe himself as a fertility friends widower.

Lynne.

P.s. am I supposed to still be feeling large and sore boobed, bloated, twingy, and knackered?


----------



## ElleJay

Hi All - just wanted to wish everyone a lovely weekend - I am so glad to see the back of this week.  Yes, I did finish the report, but it was still being done the next morning too.....  You all know what it's like - and I usually never leave things to the last minute like that.

Jaydi - I really hope your fears are unfounded and that your donor's AF arrives this weekend as scheduled - it is a series of hurdles isn't it?

Lynne - Hope you feel a bit brighter soon, but these are textbook symptoms, though I am sure the other girls will tell you that they will probably come and go.

Mrs Bunny - love and hugs and hope you have a nice day away with DH.

Jules - how're you feeling?

I think I will spend the entire weekend in bed as I just have no energy at the moment and could sleep for Britain - and DH will be home for 4 whole days over Easter, so he will be hogging all the space next weekend!!

Thinking of everyone - take care

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## three_stars

JUst quick post to JUles-  I hope everything is OK and worries unfounded.  Did you increase your progesterone?  You can take as much as 1800 and I usually split it between vag and oral use.  I had also done some injections of slow release progesterone... worth ask9ing your clinic about it tomorrow perhaps.  

Hang in there!!!

Love,

Bonnie


----------



## Ms Minerva

Bonnie - thank you so much for thinking of me, when you have your hands so full!!   

I am on Gestone injections 100mg daily plus 400mg Cyclogest pessaries, so I am awash with progesterone!  

I have another beta tomorrow so fingers crossed! Next scan Saturday 22 March.

Lynne  - yes, IVI wanted a scan done.

Jaydi - I am sure all with be fine with your donor. Thinking of you and sending calming vibes...

MrsBunny - hope that you have a great weekend.

Jules xxx


----------



## ElleJay

Jules - just wanted to do a quickie and say good luck for your repeat beta today, hope it all goes well.

Love

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Lesleyj - many thanks! 

Beta today was 13,401 and have been told that it OK and I won't need any more repeat betas! Hooray!

Jules xxx


----------



## ElleJay

Jules - that's brilliant news!  I am so pleased - hope the scan on Saturday gives you equally good news too!

Love

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## three_stars

JULES-  YOU MUST BE SO EXCITED.  FANTASTIC RESULTS.  

LOVE,  BONNIE


----------



## RSMUM

Jules - Hurrah hurrah hurrah!


----------



## larkles

Sorry have been awol for a time, gets like that sometimes  

Mrs Bunny-I have sent you a pm  

Solar-Congratulations-makes me feel it might be our year yet, seeing we're the same age and share the same birthday 

Jules-Fantastic news, way to go, your levels sound great-wishing the time passes quickly for you for your next scan xx 

Hi Bonnie-how are your beautiful babies? I bet your other girl loves having them around

Hi LesleyJ, RSMUM, Bluebell, Safari girl, 

Jaydi-I think we all know that awful feeling that everything is going to be cancelled or go wrong, I have to go back and see where you're at, sounds like you're close to going to Spain-best of luck if you are

Will take all weekend to catch up here   

My news is that dh has been gone since mid January and boy do I miss him (never thought I would say that  ) but I do, it's just the familiar things we share together and just "being" together, the cats miss him too. It's quite creepy being here some nights, I tend to hear more than I should, not sure if that's a good thing or not    I don't sleep much-old house, lots of creaks

Anyone I missed, I didn't mean to, hope to catch up soon-hope you're all looking forward to the long weekend-I can't-am having my luxurious "spoil yourself rotten" bathroom installed, Whirlpool/spa/chromotherapy bath plus yummy sink shipped from Australia (well it was cheaper than to buy here!) from the payout from my old job-wouldn't be able to do it otherwise

Larkles
x


----------



## bluebell

I've not been her much either Larkles .. been away in England for a week, and then working.  

Been missing you all and wanted to catch up, but am working again today so have to be quick !!

Giggles, your panic attack sounded horrible.  I have never had one, but I did suffer form a certain amount of anxiety once with work related stress, and can relate to those overblown feelings of fear.  I hope that both of your employers take it seriously and give you the best solution possible.  You have gone through so much and to suddenly be forced into working really hard and long hours is just not on.  I can imagine that working at 2 schools is twice the work too, ie twice the admin etc.  As someone else said (forgotten who it was !), listen to your body .. make sure they let you take it easier. You are such a lovely person, and the whole point of your giving the tx a miss was so that you could get back on an even keel and enjoy life again, so this extra pressure is not what you need.  Hoping it all works out for you.  Big hugs.  

Jules .........yippeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee ! What a whopper beta.  You must be thrilled.

Larkles, I can understand how you must be feeling lonely.  It is such a big wrench suddenly not to be with someone, however much you might have been fighting before.  I am gald you have the skills (bath ordering) to nurture and comfort yourself.  Enjoy some fab splashing and wallowing when it arrives !

Bonnie, sorry to have missed all your concierge trauma.  I hope it is settling for you now, and give your three girlies big kisses from me.  I always think of you as so bohemian, like Juliette Binoche in a French film, living a colourful life in Paris.  My country bumpkin existence feels a world apart ! (tho' I do love it !).

Mrs Bunny and DH .. have a great time in Manchester.  You deserve it.

Lesley J .. hello, how are you ??  

Congrats to Lynn  

Jaydi, you are not alone.  We all fear our txs will fall at an early hurdle.  Hang in there !  

Hello too to Safarigirl, Alma May, Sasha, Bel, and everyone else.

Bluebell xxxxxxxxx


----------



## safarigirl

Jules what a great beta, many congrats for you, and hope this eases the worrying ...

sorry i havnt posted much, i have just started back at work part-time, and busy trying to negotiate this and my little girl starting nursery - she has been a bit poorly and it has broken my heart having to leave her ... but today she has woken up in fine spirits, i am off work so we have had a chance to just enjoy each other ...i'll be back posting very soon ...

Wishing everyone a peaceful easter, hopefully you get to spend it with your very loved ones, get spoilt  and know that spring is on its way ... which for some reason always makes me happy, such a positive time, and hopefully for all those undergoing treatment will be as well.


----------



## Ms Minerva

Safarigirl - it is hard leaving your little one the first time but it does get easier each time and I am sure that she will have a great time in nursery. Enjoy being back in the world of adult conversation! 

Larkles - hello! Try not to worry about creaks and bangs, when DH is away, I find that best thing is to go to sleep with the radio on, it drowns them out! ( A sharp knife in your bedside drawer can be very reassuring too...  And a torch in case the lights go out. Very practical person, me!  

Bluebell - your "country bumpkin" life always sounds so idyllic!

Sasha - hope that your plans for Brno are going well.

Almamay - hello to you.

RSMUM - hope that the decorating is going well!

Bonnie - I hope that things are improving for you on the concierge and BF front! 

Has anyone heard from WWAV? I hope that she is just too busy enjoying her new daughter!

Jules xxx


----------



## ElleJay

Hi!  

Jules - spooky - I go to bed with a torch, the phone and a pair of really sharp nail scissors under the pillow!  I would say my first two are practical, the last one makes me seem a nutter however...... Good luck for your scan on Saturday.

Larkles - I am sorry to read about your trial separation - getting used to being on your own is hard, I know that from when 1st DH walked out on me (with no warning - he just didn't come home one Friday night).  The creaking house and noises got me too, until I was so tired I just slept through it, and then it didn't matter anymore.

Bloobs - nice to see you back - country bumpkin sounds good to me too as I dodge deer, pheasants and all other manner of wildlife on the quarter of a mile driveway to the nearest country lane (not my land on either side of it by the way in case you think I'm landed gentry)!

Safarigirl - you being back at work seems to have come round so quickly - hope it all gets easier.

Bonnie - Lots of love to you - and I really enjoyed our chat at the weekend - didn't realise you were having Concierge probs (will have to read other threads more often) - what a cow!  Hope you're not letting her upset you anymore, and also that you get the passport photos sorted so that the beautiful babes look their best.

AlmaMay - thank you.  Really enjoyed our chat - still managing to smile at that image....

Sasha - thinking of you.

Giggly - didn't realise you had had a panic attack - again, must read the other threads - so sorry - they are terrifying.  I had to have hypnotherapy and do breathing exercises to get me out of the cycle (they started with my high doses of Oestrogen about a year and a half ago - and then didn't stop when I came off the meds).  I really hope yours was a one off.

Mrs Bunny - How're you doing?

Lots of love to everyone - sorry if I've forgotten peeps

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Lesleyj - that is spooky! I had forgotten to mention the mobile phone I keep on the bedside table! Oh, and never watch Crimewatch when alone in the house!   

Jules xxx


----------



## bluebell

Our house creaks too, and has mice scuttling in the attic (except when I use humane traps and move them to nice new places to live ... they love organic chocolate hazelnut spread by the way).  When DH is away and if I have watched something like Crimewatch, sometimes I am too scared to flush the loo coz the noise would mask an intruder's noise !  I always let my 2 black men sleep with me when he is away (cats, before you get the wrong idea).  
Lesley, your country estate sounds lovely.  We too have deer, hares, pheasants, buzzards, foxes, barn owls, curlews, larks etc etc ...... lovely, but I need my urban fix every now and again.  It's also too white round here !!! I grew up in Leicester which of course is really multicultural and I feel half Indian as I was in the minority at my secondary school, so I need to pop to somewhere with more variety and less inbreeding every now and again ! 

Jules, I am so happy for you .... you so deserve this pregnancy after all your loss over the last couple of years.

Safarigirl, hope littlun' is enjoying nursery now.  They adjust so quickly as Jules says.  I can relate to the lack of time tho.  I have never felt so busy as since I went back to work sicne having Ria. 

Bel   

Sasha   

Bonnie   

Alma May   

Jaydi   

Larkles   

Solar   

Mrs Bunny   

Everyone I've missed   

Bluebell xxxxxxxx


----------



## MrsBunny

Jules, what a great beta level, you must be so happy! Hope you are feeling ok and that everything progresses nicely for you  

Safarigirl, hope you adjust to going back to work, isn't it always the way that the littlun gets ill just at the worst time! I'm sure things will work out and that you'll both benefit from the arrangement xx

Bonnie, I've not been reading the other thread but hope your problems have sorted themselves out. Thank you for putting the pictures of you and your little ones on here - you're all gorgeous!! 

Bluebell, nice to see you posting again on here and I'm definitely going to PM you very soon (may not be today as DH is coming home soon expecting me to be ready for a trip to Homebase!) - thanks for the message.

Larkles, thanks to you too and I owe you a PM too! Your bathroom sounds wonderful! That's something on our unwritten list of things to do - get a new bathroom, but it's very small so we don't have much scope. We said that if tx didn't work we'd rip out the bath and get a fancy shower instead but I'm not so sure as I like my bath (although I hardly ever have one!) and if we were to sell the house it may be a drawback.... speak soon xxx

I'm feeling a little better as this week's gone on - we had a good time in Manchester and it did help to get away. And I had a drink for you all - well maybe not all of you because I found that every glass was going straight to my head - I need some more practice I think! Been trying to get some things done around the house and I've been ironing for England - we had a huge backlog from before we went away. Now of course there's a backlog in the washbasket   Thank goodness I've not got a job to go to! 

Hope everyone has a lovely Easter weekend and gets to eat some choccy  

Hello to everyone - Bel, Sasha, Mini-me, Solar, Jaydi (of course), RSMUM, Lesleyj, GG (take it easy hun), Alma May and anyone else reading
Mrs Bunny xxx


----------



## ElleJay

Just wanted to say have a lovely Easter weekend to everyone too - DH home in three hours, and he'll probably hog the laptop all weekend (and the tv remote at the same time.....), but I don't mind as long as he's here.

Bloobs - I laughed at your mice in the attic as they've been scrabbling over my head for the last week and a half, and it's the first thing that I want DH to do when he gets here!  

Mrs B - glad your weekend away made you feel a bit better - hugs to you.

Jaydi - hope you're ok?  

Jules - Crimewatch comment made me laugh - I can never watch it as it's always scared me to bits (can't take horror films for the same reason - they prey on my mind afterwards), and that's even when I'm not on my own in the house...

Anyway - better get back to tidying up (so DH can make a mess.......)

Lots of love to everyone

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Mrs Bunny - so glad to hear that you had a good time in Manchester. I really fancy a glass of red wine, just because I know I can't so I hope that you had one for me!

Bloobs - I am sure that your two black men are great company in bed  when DH is away    If you are feeding your mice organic hazlenut chocolate spread I think that it is likely that they will make a bee line back to your house, wherever you release them! 

Lesleyj - I am with you on the horror films as well, just too scary and they prey on my mind. Real Life is scary enough for me!

Scan today showed tiny flicker of a heart beat for Beanie 2, but still much smaller and doctor was not very encouraging...but Beanie 1 doing well! 

Have a lovely Easter everyone, I hope that we all get lots of lovely chocolates!

Jules xxx


----------



## RSMUM

Oh Jules - I have been thinking of you - soo pleased there was one strong heartbeat - when is your next scan? - will be willing number 2 on for you hun....

I'm def. planning on having lots of chocolate here - not sure why but I had a bit of a panic egg buying session! 

Happy happy Easter to you all.


----------



## earthe kitt

Just did a mega post and lost it - when is that going to get sorted out   

Happy Easter all - will have another go asap

Jo XXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Jaydi

Hi everyone

Just a few days now until we fly off to Spain.  We’ve got an early morning flight on Tuesday – didn’t you have an early start when you went Jules?

Still feeling pretty nervous about it all – I’ve never felt like this before tx in the past, it’s like I’ve got an exam coming up and I haven’t revised.  

Things have been a bit hard this week.  Some stuff to do with the little girl we fostered –she is with her forever family now and that is all going well, but her social worker wanted to talk to me about some things to do with her – feels hard to move on when it all bubbles up from time to time – usually when we least expect it.  DH and I have been asked to stay in her life as aunty and uncle figures, which is lovely but at the same time we aren’t in control of anything – we have to wait to be invited to do anything even sending a Christmas card.  I agree with why that’s the case and it’s best for her but every time we’re contacted I feel plunged into it all again and go through missing her all over again.  Anyway now need to put this week behind us and start focusing on us and going to Spain next week.

Jules – what a hard time you must be having seeing your beanies and not knowing about the little one.  Big hugs to you.  We are all rooting for you.  Your beta level sounds amazing and so wonderful to see the little heart beats.  I hope you get good news soon and you can relax and enjoy. 

Lesleyj – so pleased to hear DH is home with you for a long weekend – that’s great news.  

After all the Crimewatch comments I was watching Ashes to Ashes last night – did anyone see it?  They were back to the days of Shaw Taylor and Police 5 - ‘Keep ‘em peeled’ – TV was all so much gentler then.  Sorry to say I was on Crimewatch once – one of those blacked out victims describing what had happened after I’d been mugged in my car at knife point.  That’s a really bizarre experience – actually scaring yourself on telly!!  Strangely enough I don’t get spooked about much these days (just in my car sometimes)  – I think maybe now I know for sure I’m tough enough to cope.  I don’t recommend getting attacked though just so you know can handle it!  

Earthe Kitt – it is so infuriating when the post gets lost in the ether isn’t it!  I’ve started typing mine in Word and then pasting it in the box when I’m ready.  Hope you’re all doing well – have a lovely Easter.

Rsmum – I can picture you panic buying eggs – I was the same yesterday!    Hope you’re feeling well x

Bluebell – you take humane traps to the next level – organic hazelnut chocolate spread!  Thanks for the kisses.  

Mrs Bunny – Big hugs – you know I’m thinking of you.  I know what you mean about being a lightweight with drink – I think DH and I could share a bottle of beer these days and be quite satisfied!  Hopeless.  

Safarigirl – I hope all goes well with your new life back at work and your daughter enjoying nursery.  I am picturing you multitasking like Elastigirl!  Name change coming up??  

Larkles – thanks for your support about my nerves.  Sorry you’re having a difficult time missing DH.  I hope you get lots of chances to chat.  Wow your bathroom sounds amazing – I’m so envious.

Bonnie – how are things going?  Lots of love to you all.  

AlmaMay –  big hugs x

Giggly – Hope you’re feeling better now.   Have a good Easter break.

Lynne – how are you doing?  Have you got a scan coming up?

Crusoe – hope all your plans are coming along nicely.  Do you like your new SW?

Happy Easter everyone!  I need comfort food - think I’ll eat loads of chocolate and blame it on the podynova.  

Love Jaydi xxx


----------



## Womb with a View

Mrs Bunny.....   so sorry to read your post.  I know how much it hurts.  Take all the time you need to make a decision.  Thinking of you. xxxx

  Just popping in to spy on you all!!!  You're never far away from my thoughts, bless you all.  It's great to see Earthe Kit posting.....how are you?  The twins?  Little Sam?  I often think of you.  Sorry I didn't send a Christmas card.....I am still way behind with thank you cards re the birth, never mind Christmas!  xxx

Safarigirl......been thinking of you lots too.  Sorry your little angel hasn't been well.  Having seen you with her a few times now, I hold you up as an icon Mummy......I am sure she senses you with her when she's at nursery (if, of course, she gets time to even think of you!!)  xxx

Ms Minerva.....just IM'ed you!  Brilliant, brillian, brilliant news that you're pregnant.  I know it's worrying when one sac is struggling.  I hope the great beta reading helps you relax a little. Congratulations (I haven't been on here for some time, so forgive me for not knowing you were having tx.) xxx

RS Mum - not long now!  xxx

B123........so pleased your little two arrived ok and sorry you're dealing with an a**ehole.  xxx

Solar2001.....congratulations!  Enjoy. 

Giggles......thinking of you.  Sorry about the panic attacks.  They're a healthy way of letting off emotions - it's just that they're blooming awful when they happen.  I've had them.  Had one with my first BFN as well.  They only happen when I'm really, really upset and I know it will pass.  Lots of love to you. xxx

A big hello to AlmaMay (it's true what she says about the gel and the IM injections.....I followed her advice, thanks!) and Bluebelle.  Often think of you guys. 

xxx


----------



## bluebell

Soooo good to hear from you WWWWWWAVVVVVVV !
Would love to see photos of your littl'un.  Can you put any in your gallery ?  How are you getting on ?  Often think of you !  I am sure we would all love to hear your news !

BTW I have put 5 new photos in my gallery  

Bluebell xxxx


----------



## RSMUM

Bloob - She is ADORABLE!!!! What a sweetheart!

MUST write a longer post soon


LOVE 'n HUGS to you all,

Happy Easter    

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Ms Minerva

Happy Easter to all my abroadie friends!

WWAV - lovely to hear from you, thank you for the lovely email.

Jaydi - good luck in Spain!

Bluebell - hello!

Giggly - I hope that you are having a good Easter  

RSMUM - not long for you, have you packed your bag yet?

Safarigirl - I do hope that your little on is better and settling into nursery.

Mrs Bunny - thinking of you  



Jules xxx


----------



## Jaydi

Hi everyone  

Just a quickie from me to say we’re off tonight/tomorrow.

Thanks everyone for the lovely messages.  I sometimes feel we’re all at base camp waiting to climb Everest and one at a time we set off into the unknown with everyone in camp rooting for us.  Still I’m assuming the weather is bit kinder in Marbella!  

Won’t have internet while we’re away – back next Tuesday hopefully with a couple of Easter bunnies on board.    

Lots of love 

Jaydi xxx


----------



## RSMUM

OOOOHHH Best of luck hun        Will be thinking of you....


----------



## bluebell

Good luck to Jaydeeeeeeeeee !
Yes, here's wishing for a load of easter bunnies, including plenty to put in the freezer (ice bunnies !!).
Good luck ! 
Blooobs xxxx


----------



## ElleJay

Dear Jaydi - best of luck for your trip - I will be keeping everything crossed for you.

Apparently the word is that Everest doesn't seem so big once you start the climb (according to a friend of my boss who, for some unknown reason, has been there and got both the video and the t-shirt)..... 

Loads of good wishes and lots of love

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## Womb with a View

Good luck Jaydi!    

Bluebell.....bless you!  I can't for the life of me find your gallery.....things seem to have changed since I went AWOL.  Where is it?  xxxx


----------



## RSMUM

AH WWAV!!!!   How are you doing hun? I owe you an e-mail! LOVE the photos! It's so great to have you back.

I found Bloobs photos under "member galleries" I think.


----------



## crusoe

Hello everyone

Happy Belated Easter!! Easter has totally passed me by in a cloud of bugs, flu and sickness. I have honestly never felt as ill in my entire life as I have over the last week. A lovely long weekend from work and I spend all of it coughing and spluttering in bed – just my luck. Poor DH has had a horrid time too caring for me as I am apparently “not the easiest patient.”

Jaydi – great news that you are off to Spain. I will be keeping everything crossed for you and hoping that you bring home some lovely “easter bunnies.” Enjoy the Marbella sunshine and remember to wave hello to “Crusoe’s beach bar” as you pass it on the Marbella sea front!!!  Loads of luck to you           

Jules – great news on your scan and now seeing 2 heartbeats. In my experience Doc’s are often doom and gloom – hang in there as it certainly sounds beanie number 2 is doing so. I will be praying that he/she catches up quickly.     

WWAV – lovely to see you posting. I’m sure I owe you an email …

Safarigirl – I can’t believe you are back at work. To me it only seems 5 mins since little Frida was born. I hope things settle down for you all quickly.
Last week I was talking to our social worker about  how I plan to take 12mths off work when our little one is placed with us – As I was talking I suddenly struck me that it is really starting to feel as if this might really happen for us now!

GG – how are you doing? No more terrifying panic attacks I hope?  

Bel how are you?
Dawn - and you?

Must go love to you all and all those others I haven’t mentioned – Bonnie, Lesley, Mrs Bunny, Pen Positive, Larkles, Bluebell, Sasha, AlmaMay, RSMum, etc etc etc

Crusoe
xxx


----------



## Newday

Hi Crusoe

thanks for asking I pop on everyday but don't post. I am finding it very hard at the moment there are lots of BFP's at reprofit and neraly everyone seems to get pregnant you've guessed it except me it's just so difficult. I am pleased for pepole but jealous as hell and starting to feel angry and bitter. trying to concentrate on other things as much as I can.

Sorry for the moan 

dawn


----------



## crusoe

Huge hugs to you Dawn     

I've been there / still am there some of the time and understand only too well those wretched feelings of jealousy, anger, disappointment and upset. They are all so normal but so horrible too.
I hope things ease up for you and you can find a way to achieve your dreams.

C xx


----------



## bluebell

Crusoe - so lovely to hear from you and so happy you are still posting on Abroadies! I am so excited that things are moving for you.  What stage are you at if you don't mind me asking ... when do they match you up with your little person ?

WWAV - lucky RSMUM has seen photos of yours ! Would love to see them too !  yes, to see photos now you have to go into Galleries and search: Bluebell.  Would love to hear all your news.  We have missed you !

Dawn, my heart goes out to you, and you are so very brave to be open about your feelings of envy.  As Crusoe says it is natural to feel like this.  I too feel envy sometimes, despite having DD, as last year I m/c'd and have had BFNs and failed frostie cycles since she was born.  It is horrible to have those feelings, but please don't beat yourself up or feel guilty, nor should you feel alone ... we have all been there.  As I said you are brave to raise this, as we do not mention it between Abroadies, only about our experiences outside Abroadies !  Talking about it definitely helps.  I recently mentioned to an Abroadie friend on the phone how I might feel a bit envious if she got a BFP, and somehow the process of mentioning it burst the bubble and those feelings subsided a lot.  You are a special person, and i am so pleased you are still posting.  Lots and lots of love and all the support I can send you.       

Jaydi .. thinking of you !!!

RSMUM ... more bump photos please ?!?

Love to everyone else.

Bloooobs xxxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Dawn - so sorry that you are feeling down at the moment, but you have every right to feel the way you do, I think that we have all harbored envious thoughts sometimes....we are here for your if you want to vent.  

Crusoe - great to hear from you! Thrilled that the adoption plans are progressing.

RSMUM - what bump photos?!  

WWAV - have you posted some photos too? Where are they?!

Jules xxx


----------



## AlmaMay

Hi Abroadies!

So good to see so many old faces checking in!  I'm still lurking.  And cheering you all on.  

I'm hanging in there.  

Yours,
Almamay


----------



## bluebell

Hello Alma May !!  
Bluebellxxx


----------



## Sasha B

Dawn     . What you are feeling is so understandable. Getting that BFP has been your hearts desire through out the time that I've known you on the Abroadies and it is so painful when you see others experiencing the joy that you ache and long to feel. I'm sure you're not alone on that score. We'll always be here for you. xxx


----------



## safarigirl

Dawn, so sorry you are feeling down ... it took me along time to learn that one persons baby didnt mean i wouldnt get one (it was weird but becasue you start thinking in statistics, i started thinking that if someone got a bfp that would mean a bfn for me)  I felt like there was a "limit" on the amount of babies, and that i was in the zero rating ... i know its easier to write this with a bfp, but i realised that each person has every chance of having a baby, and that no matter how many others get a bfp (or bfn) you still have that chance ... Not sure if this makes sense!
hugs to you


----------



## RSMUM

Oh Dawn - just wanted to let you know I am thinking of you too and so hope that slowly you will start to come out of this..the girls here are so full of wise words and the posts have been fanatastic - just wanted to add my hugs


----------



## ElleJay

Dawn - wanted to add my cyber hugs to the other posts - so sorry you are feeling low.  Don't ever be sorry to moan - we all know what you are going through.

Sorry - no personals as have a total snotfest of a cold and am off to bed!

Love to everyone 

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## three_stars

HI ladies... just a quick pop- in from Paris.

WWAV- nice to hear from you.  For me the axxhole is now invisible... I walk past her like she does not exist... people like her probably shouldn't but they are everywhere I suppose.

Lesleyj and Crusoe-  so sorry to hear you are ill  Take care of yourselves.

Jaydi-  Good luck in Spain... for a minute I thought you were going to climb a real mountain!!  That's what no sleep and skimming posts does to me!!!  

Alma May- thinking of you.

Safarigirl-  How is back to work going for you?

GG-  how is life treating you??

Dawn ( sorry was respondong when reading Sasha's post to you)  -  sorry you are feeling bad/ jealous/ envious... all normal I assure you and most of us if honest have felt the same at some point.  Your odds of a BFP are yours alone... you are not playing odds against anyone else.  Hang in there.  I hope Reprofit will find the right magic potion to get you your much deserved BFP soon.

Hello to everyone else.  got to run.
Love,

Bonnie


----------



## RSMUM

Just popping in to see how you all are - special huge hugs to Alma and Newday and Sasha    and big    's to everyone else.

xxxx


----------



## Womb with a View

Crusoe......lovely to hear from you!  Think about you almost every day!!!!  Let me know how your journey is going.  Hope the cold gets better - I've had a cracker.  Lots of love to you. xx

Dawn.....you've stuck at this journey through thick and thin, and you deserve to get that BFP, you really do.  It's no good me saying "I know how you feel", as I know that never made any difference to me either when our lovely FFs offered me such kind words.  You must, I'm sure, deep within you, have the belief that it's going to happen for you.....otherwise you wouldn't be on this journey.  See what I mean?  Therefore, it stands to reason that if you DO believe, even if you're not aware of it, you have a very, very good chance of making it happen, you really do.  xx

RSMum and Bluebell.....I've not posted any photos unless the lovely RSMum is psychic!!!!  I'm happy to email you a few though, so will get around to that when I can, if that's ok?  I'm gonna have a go at finding your photos now Bloobs! xx

Safarigirl.....owe you an email....been very unwell but up for meeting in 2 weeks if you're free? xx


----------



## Womb with a View

Bloobs!  Your little angel is gorgeous!!!  My, my she's grown.  Where has the time gone?  xx


----------



## bluebell

Thank you lovely WWAV !  xxxx    Bloobs xxx


----------



## three_stars

sorry ladies I mixed things up in post 451-  meant for Dawn but wrote Sasha when was reading her post to Dawn.. guess most of you understood that allready.

WWAV-  I like so much your way of putting things.. very true.  The belief is there in us some where or we would have stopped.


----------



## Sasha B

Bonnie, no need to apologise. I am amazed that you're posting at all. 

Hi WAVV, good to see you posting again.

Bloobs, hugs to you & the adorable Ria!

Love to Dawn 

Lesley, hope the snot fest has subsided. 

Hi to AlmaMay, Earthe Kitt, Crusoe, Safarigirl, Bel and all you other wonderful abroadies ladies.

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Quick update from me - Beanie 2 hasn't made it    feel very sad that the poor little thing tried to live, but it wasn't meant to be. Beanie 1 is alive and well and on target. It is a strange feeling knowing that something has died inside me. Apparently, I may pass it out or otherwise it will just be re-absorbed.

Glad though that at least the question of whether I would be having twins or not has been resolved, as it has been rather stressful and worrying.

Very grateful to have one health beanie on board though!! 

Jules xxx


----------



## bluebell

Jules, what a rollercoaster for you.  I am so sorry about beanie 2    I really hope it is all plain sailing for you now and that you can have a calm, lovely and uneventful pregnancy ! .... well, except for the nice events like meals out, relaxation etc etc etc !

Hello everyone else !  
Bluebell xxx


----------



## crusoe

Jules

I am so sorry to hear that beanie number 2 hasn't made it, you must be feeling very sad and upset so  I'm sending you a biggest hug I can muster.                             

Great news though that beanie number 1 is doing so well. As Bluebell say's I hope all continues smoothly from here on in and you can enjoy being pregnant.   

WWAV - I promise to email you soon!

I have started to allow myself to dream just a little! We have just painted our spare room for our child ... just a neutral colour that we can jazz up easily as we don't know whether we will adopt a boy or girl or quite what age yet and I confess to starting to just think about what we might need to buy! I may well be back to pick the brains of those of you who already have toddlers about what I might need. We still have no idea of when but if all continues as well as it has been it looks as if things could look very different for us within the next year!!!

Love to all abroadies

Crusoe
xxx


----------



## RSMUM

Jules - so sorry to read your post - it is such a sad thing, but as you say, it's wonderful to know that beanie number 1 is doing fine. What a rollercoaster for you and what a mix of emotions you must be going through - I hope now, though, as Bloob says, you can really get on with a happy, healthy pregnancy - sending you     tonight hun

Crusoe - it sounds like thngs are really moving ahead for you - It's so wonderful to read your post - I do so hope the wait isn't too long hun, you have gone through so much, it would be fab if these finally steps on the journey go by quickly. My cousin adopted a little boy last year and it has just made her life complete and I know a few of the really old, oldies  :  who I met YEARS ago on FF have also been succesful so everything crossed that that room has a bubbly, bouncing little person in it REALLY soon  

WWAV - must reply to your e-mail hun - how are you doing? It's so lovely to hear from you again and see you spoting with us

Bonnie - how are things with the family? I was pleased to read the BF has got a bit easier. I am hoping to do it again this time..

Bel - are you still out there in cyber land somewhere? Hope you are doing ok.

Sasha - how are you doing hun?

Bluebell - have been thinking of you lots - DD and I have been to our local RSPB quite a lot recently, pond dipping etc. and last week we went to see some seals being released back into the wild..I was    it was soo emotional! 

OOps better go - can spell burning from the kitchen - as you can guess DH is in London at eh mo   so it;s frozen pizza fro me tonight - actually YUMYUMYUMMY!!!!    

Huge hugs to you all

Take care,

D XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Ms Minerva

Crusoe - thanks for the cyber hugs! Yes, now I know the outcome, I can put the stress behind me and start to enjoy my pregnancy!

I think that decorating the room sounds a lovely idea, we painted DD's room yellow, before we knew if she was going to be a boy or a girl, it is a lovely happy colour. So pleased to hear that things are moving forward for you!

Bluebell and RSMUM - thank you for your kind words! 

Bonnie - glad that the BF is improving, I always remember one midwife saying that some babies have glass gums! Ouch!

Jules xxx


----------



## RSMUM

We did the same with our DD's room, I felt it was SO much more cheerful than any of the wishy-washy pastels - but then, that's just me!  - it was great though cos we could fill it with loads of bright primary coloured stuff!


----------



## Sasha B

Jules, so sorry that your second little one didn't make it. It must be a time of mixed emotions for you. I know that you're pleased you have one healthy baby but you can't help but be upset by the loss of the second one and the life that you had planned to welcome into your own. I do hope that the stress levels decrease now and that you can settle down into your pregnancy xxx

Crusoe, lovely to hear from you and to hear about all your plans of welcoming your little one home. Decorating the room must make it feel a lot more real. We look forward to more news on that front. You will make a fantastic forever mummy!

Hi to everyone else.

Love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## AlmaMay

Jules,

Bitter sweet news.  

So sorry to hear about your one bean not making it.  Glad your other bean is going strong and on target.  

Almamay


----------



## bluebell

Crusoe, have just tried to PM you but your inbox is full.  I am so happy for you that things are moving so well with the adoption process.  You have been so brave and strong and I am so pleased you will have your little one with you soon.   I can't wait to hear all the news as things progress for you.  As lovely Sasha says, you will be a fantastic mummy, and some lucky little sweet one is waiting to find you.

Jules ..     Hope you can take it easy now.

Jaydi, have been wondering how you are getting on.  What stage are you at now ?  Hoping as hard as I can for a BFP for you.    

RSMUM ....I would love to come and splash in the pond with you !! .... bet you make big splashes at the moment !  Looking forward to meeting you and DDs one day !  I would have cried about the seals too.  We have some near us and I love going in the evening and listening to their haunting calls.

WWAV, thank you for the lovely long email.  It was such a treat and I just wanted to tell you all who don't already know that WWAV is absolutely beautiful, as is her lovely little DD.

Bel     

Sasha, I will phone you very soon.  Now that I have met you, I want to meet you again soon.  DD still talks about little Bella ! .... and we looked at the photos the other day and she got all excited !

Dawn, how are you feeling ?  I hope you are feeling a little less raw.  We are all here for you.

Giggles, we know you are working hard, but hope you aren't overdoing it.  I miss you on here, but respect the need for a break.  Big hugs to you.  

Bluebell xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bev bulgria

hi ladies 

I am currently receiving tx  (IVF) in bulgaria, please can you add me to your list.  

bev


----------



## bluebell

Welcome Bev and good luck !  
Bluebell xx


----------



## MrsBunny

Jules, so sorry that your 2nd beanie hasn't made it. As everyone has said, you must have so many mixed emotions now and it must be difficult for you. Hopefully, you will begin to relax, knowing that your other beanie is going from strength to strength and I hope you really enjoy your pregnancy  

Crusoe, it's so good to read your positive news about becoming a mummy - I always remember something that was said on FF about adoption - that at least when you are approved you know that you are going to be parents, rather than take a chance on the hit and miss affair that is tx. I hope things continue to go smoothly for you xxx

Dawn, I was sorry to read about how you are feeling. It is completely understandable, especially as Reprofit seem to have such a good success rate at the moment, (on FF anyway). I hope you can manage to clarify your feelings so that your next move becomes more obvious to you. Thinking of you xxx

Jaydi - I think you're back today - can't wait to hear your news     

Welcome Bev, good luck for on your  

Lesleyj, hope your cold is getting better!

RSMUM, enjoy your frozen pizzas but don't burn them too many times! 

Hello to everyone else - Sasha, WWAV, Alma May, Giggly, Bel, Mini-me, Bonnie, Safarigirl et al
Mrs Bunny xxxx


----------



## three_stars

Hi lovely Abroadies... bit of a flyby post but...

Dear Lesleyj-  hope you are feeling better.

Jules-  so excited for you that you have one strong beanie growing well.  Of course very sad news of the 2nd beanie not progressing.   BIg HUgs to you.      
In my reading up on multiples I was very surprised to read that something like 10% of all pregnancies are thought to be what they call a "disappearing" twin PG.  Normally not detected when not testing early as we do with IVF,    Hope you are Ok.

Crusoe-  I can sense your excitement!!!  We are all there with you in spirit.. waiting for your child to make his/ her way to your home and loving arms.

Jaydi- hope all is going well for you too.

Thanks for those who have posted to me... Bfing twins poses plenty of challenge.. trying to hang in there with it as long as I can.  
I am in love with my little boy and girl!!  One of these days will try to get some more pics posted in the gallery.

Welcome Bev

Much Love to all abroadies,

bonnie


----------



## ElleJay

Hi!  Sorry - snotfest and dodgy internet connection have kept me away for a few days, more human again now and connection restored!

Jules - very sad to read about your little second beanie - hugs to you and love to the little strong one who has stayed with you.

Crusoe - any littlie who gets matched with you will be soooo lucky!  Hope it all happens really soon.

Bloobs - sneaked a peak at your gallery and your little one is beautiful!  I think you definitely get the award for the most rural dweller on here!

Bonnie - love to you as always - did you got my e-mail before my system went t!ts up?

Jaydi - are you back yet? Hope everything went well.

Mrs Bunny - snotfest has nearly gone thanks for asking, how are you doing?

Bev - Hi and welcome!

Sasha and AlmaMay - special love to both of you

Dawn - really hope that the blackness is subsiding

RSMum - you saw seals? How brilliant - are you going to beat Bloobs on the rural dwelling challenge cup?

Lots of love too to all the lovely abroadies I haven't mentioned by name - 

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hi there all, 
Thanks for missing me Bloobs, but I'm still here! Keeping my beady eye on you all and keeping up with the goss but NO TIME AT ALL for long posts I'd like to do. Next week is hols and we've got the builders in so I'll be at home a lot- promise to catch up then.  Am not overdoing it, much! LOL. 2 weeks off from Friday- yeeha!

Crusoe- my one and only personal for you- YIPPEE!!!!!!!!! You're going to be a lovely Mum.  

Love
Giggly
xx


----------



## Womb with a View

Jules, really sorry to hear about your 2nd beanie.  You must be a conflict of emotions at the moment and, as you say, you can now focus ahead.  I've been thinking about you and hoping that your pregnancy now runs smoothly.  xx

Bloobs.......you're too kind, bless you.  xx

Crusoe.....delighted that things are moving for you.  Glad you're painting the room.....it sends out the right message to the universe!  Only told a very few people this.....when I knew I had to go the IVF route, I went out and bought a wonderful little baby outfit for my future baby.  I hung it on the wardrobe door so that the first thing I'd see in the morning and last thing at night was my baby's outfit.  Obviously my partner knew but I didn't tell others as I knew they'd say it was "bad luck" or that I'd be setting myself up for a disappointment.  When the cleaner came round, I'd put the outfit away and take it back out when she'd gone!  I would visualise my baby in the outfit and me and the baby standing outside the maternity wing, waiting for DP to pull up with the babyseat.  I even visualised what I'd wear.  When my baby was born the outfit was miles too big!  However, I insisted that she wore it, ditto my outfit and it was the weirdest feeling ever......waiting outside that maternity wing just as I'd imagined.  So go on, paint away is what I say.  I am so happy that your little one isn't far off being with you guys soon. xx

Giggles....  xx


----------



## larkles

Hi Abroadies

Jules-Good to hear you still have one healthy heartbeat with you, sad to hear the other littl'un didn't make it too    

Giggly-know what you mean about having no time to post, have got the builders in too-one day of nothing in the bathroom, next day having my whirlpool installed and today moving the loo around as silly nana put it in the wrong place! Another dilemna he hasn't realised yet is that when he installs the shower screen it won't close as the taps are in the wrong place-wish he'd never started now, nevermind, you never know until you've got the builders/plumbers in place till you find out   Lucky you having "school holidays!"

WWAV-that's lovely what you did with the baby outfit, many moons ago I bought a tiny pair of sheepskin booties, couldn't resist them! They have been hanging on the wall of my "baby room" aka the room Jenny can't find any room to put anything in room   

Hello to Bev   i can see you're on the dreaded 2ww, hope it passes quickly for you-keep the PUPO up   

Crusoe-Happy Painting, it's great to have a new thing to look forward to, I really hope you get a little one soon-you so deserve it

Hello also to Jaydi, AlmaMay, Earthe Kitt, Safarigirl, Bel, Sasha, Lesleyj, Rsmum, Bonnie, Dawn, Mrs Bunny, Mini-me and anyone else I missed

Larkles
xx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Lesleyj - I hope that you are feeling better.

Welcome to Bev!

Giggly - have missed you - good to hear from you  

WWAV - I just love your story of the baby outfit, that really is the power of PMA!

Jaydi - are you back yet? Really hope that everything went smoothly for you. Good luck for the 2ww! 

MrsBunny - how are you doing?  

Bonnie - I have done a bit of "Googling" on disappearing twins are you are right, it is relatively common, in fact many women never even know that they were originally pregnancy with twins to start with.

Big hello to all my lovely Abroadie friends!

Jules xx


----------



## three_stars

WWAV-  Aaahhh!  Your baby outfit story made me tear up.  How lovely and what a great way to focus. 
For so many years I hate to think about it, I would buy baby things in my travels around the world.  A funny little outfit in Thailand, a handmade doll in Prague and so on and so.. the list is long.  I always was thinking it was for my baby but would tell others if asked that it was for gifts.  Or tell myself the same in case I never had my own children. Sometimes I did give these things away over the years but many of them I saved for MY baby.  But it took so long that by the time Ella arrived I had long ago put these things in storage and some of it only found again now!!!  So I had newborn outfits for the twins from Sweden I bought at least 15 yrs ago!!     

Lesleyj-  I did not get a recent email from you so it must have joined the blackhole of emails.
GG-  Hi there!  You have been missed.  Enjoy your hols!

bonnie


----------



## MrsBunny

WWAV - like Bonnie, I welled up with tears when reading your story about the baby outfit and your plans to bring the baby home, envisaging everything and then making it come true! How lovely!
And Bonnie, you must be really please that those things you bought years ago are getting used now!
I haven't bought any baby things but I did save a few things that my DDs had all those years ago, including a shawl I had knitted and other little cardies that my mum knitted. I saved them during a stressful trip to my ex's (the house where we both lived) to clear out the loft. Some are in a bag in a cupboard that isn't used much but the shawl is in one of my t-shirt drawers so I often see it. Maybe I should try envisaging it around my baby - but I can see myself getting confused and maybe the baby will be my grandchild! (no, none on the way yet, but could be within a few years    )

Thanks Jules and Lesleyj for asking how I am. I'm feeling a bit better now thanks and enjoying (most of the time) trying to get the house straight, doing jobs I should have done ages ago etc etc. We're planning a week in the sun in June too so that's something to look forward to. We're just trying to get used to being ourselves for a while at the moment and it's nice, but quite difficult! I'm starting a reflexology evening class next week run by my reflexologist. It's something I've always thought about trying so this may be a good opportunity to lead me in a new direction. I'm also supporting a friend of mine who is going to IM in Barcelona for DEIVF. She doesn't come on FF but I tell her loads about it!

Giggly, looking forward to hearing more from you next week, but do make sure you have a chance to relax if that's possible with the builders in. Just make sure you've got plenty of sugar and caffeinated tea bags to give them!

Mrs Bunny xxx


----------



## Womb with a View

Hi Bonnie, hope the twins are doing well.  Loved your story too.  xx

Mrs Bunny, so glad you're feeling better and a holiday in the sun sounds just the tonic.  Re the shawl, I should add that I too wondered how I'd know it was my baby in that outfit, so I added in another visualisation of me with a huge pregnant tummy visiting the same maternity/ante-natal hospital.  Maybe you can see yourself with a big pregnant tum too, going to ante-natal classes perhaps, etc.  Just a thought.  xx

RS Mum.....not long now my lovely!  Hope you're well. xx


----------



## MrsBunny

Ah thanks WWAV, that's a good idea. Better warn DH that I'll be lying down with my eyes closed (visualising) more of the time now - maybe I can get him to join in!


----------



## crusoe

Just a quickie - to say thank-you all for your lovely comments and for making me feel better about painting a room for our child - I was worried I was seriously jumping the gun!!
Just had our 3rd homestudy visit with our s/w and things are still good. I just can't wait until the day that I post on here to tell all you ladies that I am going to be a Mummy! I have been here so long wanting to do that but it's getting closer I can feel it!!

Sorry for the self indulgent posts ...

Love and luck to all my abroadie friends!

Crusoe
xx


----------



## Ms Minerva

MrsBunny - I have kept the little outfit that DD first wore when she was born, a little baby grow, and lots of hand knitted cardigans made by friends. In the end, I have only kept the special things and have given the rest away over the years.

The reflexology sounds interesting, I have had acupuncture, which does sting a little bit, rather like the no-needle idea of reflexology! 

Bonnie - so glad that you now have your twins to wear your special outfits!

Giggly - I hope that the builders don't make too much mess.

Jules xx


----------



## Newday

Crusoe you are allowed to be it's about time you had good things to think about

Love dawn


----------



## Jaydi

Hi Abroadies  

Just a quickie to let you know we are back with 2 lovely embies on board!

All good news – we got 6 eggs – 4 fertilised.  Two 8 cell (7% frag) embryos transferred on day 3 – which was Monday this week.  And we also have two frosties too!  We’ve never had frosties before!!

Marbella was so sunny!  It was like arriving in summer.  Such a tonic.

Will post again when I’ve caught up on your news – I’ve only been away a week you know but looks like a month’s worth!  Abroadies is fab for chat isn’t it!!

Love you all  

Jaydi xxx


----------



## Womb with a View

That's fab news Jaydi!  Good luck and sending lots of sticky vibes xx


----------



## crusoe

Great news Jaydi!!

Fingers and toes crossed for you!  

Love Crusoe
xxx


----------



## safarigirl

Hello evreyone, feel like i have been a little AWOl on posting ...  Started work and beginning to manage work and DD.  She is a wonderful little soul, full of laughs and giggles and everyday i remind myself how proud i am that she chose us to be her parents ... just as an aside, its being interesting for me to see how less the "donor" issue has become as she grows within our family.  Its not that I have forgotten this, but it seems so less relevant now ... I know this was something i used to think about as i was thinking about treatment and going for treatment, and even when she was born ...  
Enough about me!!!

Jaydi what wonderful news on your embie ..... lots of positive thoughts to you during your 2WW - lovely sunshine as well - what a lovely start for those little embies to thrive ... and of course frosties as well .... 

WWAV your story on babyclothes was so beautiful, and part of this journey is keeping on to the hope and faith that it will come true, I know how hard it was for you at times to keep this faith....and i am moved by your own faith and courage to do this every day, because i know that in this journey it is that thought that moves us along but that same thought that is also  so difficult ...

Crusoe i am so excited for you .... feel like coming over and offering to help paint the room as well!  It is such an exciting period for you, and you are a mummy, baby just has to find their way to you! 

Bonnie well done on breastfeeding you are doing fantastically, and i like everyone else are so proud of you for managing as you do .... 

Jules i was so sorry to hear about your one twin, but so pleased to hear that the other is growing inside you ... as Almamay said, bittersweet news, so big hugs for sadness and happiness all rolled into one.

Big hello to Dawn, giggles, mrs bunny

And as always my thoughts and love to evryone still on their journey, dealing with upcoming treatment, recent treatments etc ... as always i only have one wish for everyone, no need in spelling it out!

sorry for those i havnt mentioned, just want to post this quickly!


----------



## RSMUM

Just popping in to see how you all are....

Safarigirl - you are so right - I am lucky as I saw quite a few people go through the "donor/adoption angst" while in was in the States doing IVF with my own eggs, it really helped to see their successes and how the HUGE issues that they'd grappled with became less and less and they got closer and closer to being " moms " - and then when they became a family everything just suddenly seemed to slip into place. 

WWAV - your story made me sob too - I bought a few things the month I found out I needed IVF, just kept moving them around with me until one day.... I also know of someone who considered the 2ww to be her time to be pregnant and knitted a blanket - which many, many years later she was able to wrap her ( adopted ) DD in ( and then later her DD from DE!  )..also she said that was the only time she could cope with going into baby shops to buy presents for friends etc..funny how we all have different ways of dealing with it all eh?!

Jaydi - Great news hun      may the 2 weeks FLY by!!    

Crusoe, Bel, Bonnie, Giggly, Bloob, Dawn, Junes, Mrs. B, Lesley J. Almamay and anyone I've forgotten to mention - HUGE big HUGS to you all - so glad this thread is still going..

As for me, all is well, my DD threw me a " surprise " " good luck with the baby " party yesterday - she made cakes and everything!  It was so sweet....it's all getting a bit scarily real now - only 4 weeks to go until my first due date - the IVF guys put me at May 9th - my dad's birthday! -     Just CANNOT believe I am here after all these years..just still seems so incredible.

Anyway, better go before I start   ( in a good way!  )....

Take care, all of you

D X


----------



## Womb with a View

Hi Safarigirl and RS Mum!  RS Mum.....what a lovely thing for your DD to do.  I would sob too.  Safarigirl, I too have forgotten all about the donor issue.....I find myself thinking "ah, she's just like me" and forgetting that, simply, the genes aren't mine.  I too have found that the donor thing is a distant memory and unimportant, yet spent hours worrying about it and how I'd feel.  I just hope that our darling angel feels the same way too.  xx

Re the baby outfit.....I also bought a baby shawl to wrap our baby in coming home but our lovely, wonderful pet died (whilst I was pregnant) and I felt it only fitting to wrap our darling little pet in it to bury her.  It gives me great comfort to know she's in our garden wrapped with love.  I then went out and bought a replica for our DD.  xx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Jaydi - well done on getting those embies on board, hoping that they are snuggling in nicely.

RSMUM, and WWAV - what lovely stories! WWAV - so sorry that you lost a beloved pet - do you still have your chooks? My DD just loves them!

Safarigirl - good to hear that your return to work is going well, it is hard but does get easier.

Jules xx


----------



## Womb with a View

Hi Jules - yes, it was one of our chooks that died.  I was bereft and still can't think about her without getting tearful.  xx


----------



## safarigirl

RSMUM - four weeks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Where did the time go!  How exciting for you, and us!!!!  Big hugs


----------



## ElleJay

Hi Everyone - 

Crusoe - It's wonderful that you can finally enjoy the anticipation of your littlie coming into your life.  I am so looking forward to hearing your good news - that will time to open the virtual bar again!

Jaydi - welcome home to you and your precious embies - lots of positive thoughts are coming your way from me for the 2ww!

Safarigirl - How are you finding time to work and post?!! You are brilliant for sharing on all the thoughts that run through all our heads - thank you.

WWAV - your babyclothes story made me tearful - love to you and your little one

Almamay - What a great chat!  My phone bill next time!

and last, but most definitely not least - RSMum - OMG - 4 weeks - how fantastic that you will meet your baby so soon, keeping you in my thoughts for a quick and easy birth ( I still get goosebumps remembering Bonnie's elated voice telling me she was looking at her twinnies!)

Love to everyone - better get back to tidying up as DH home for the weekend again tomorrow (I have got into the habit of slobbing in the intervening two weeks, so that has to be paid for!!)

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

WWAV - so sorry that you lost one of your beloved chooks, we lost one a couple of months ago. DH was meant to count them to make sure that they were all in the hen house, mis-counted,   thought that they were all in and locked up. Unfortunately, one was out, she had roosted up a tree and when she came down at dawn, Mr Fox was waiting for her. All I heard was a terrible scream and by the time I had run downstairs, there was nothing but a pile of feathers, Mr Fox had spirited her away...

Big hugs  

RSMUM - I hope that your hospital bag is packed!

Lesleyj - slobbing out for a couple of weeks sounds great! 

Jules xx


----------



## RSMUM

Ha! LesleyJ - careful - you are getting like me!  My DH has travelled a lot since about the first year we were together ( 26 yrs ago!!!  ) and even though ( luckily ) be isn't the tidiest of people by ANY stretch of the imagination - I find that when he is away I fall very easily into " single/student " mode    and the house becomes really " girly"   I know that " oops " feeling soooo well!   

Well, our chicken saga continues, DH has given up trying to find hens locally through the internet and now I'm having to ask all my friends and yesterday put a note through a neighbours door! I can just imagine the week that these hens finally arrive - it's going to be THE week isn't it?!    At least DH would be here to settle them in if that happened. I know how you chookie-lovers feel though, we got given a couple ( rescued from the  market ) when we lived in HK - we lost one but had "Attila " for a number of years - she was so tame, I really did love her! It was very sad when we lost her to the neighbour's dog but by that time we were starting to think about coming back to the UK - anyone know the quarenteen laws for chickens?!  


OOH Jules - just read your post - I remember your terrible fox/hen story - that's one of the reasons why I am dreading getting them..no, the bag is NOT packed but am starting to get a pile of stuf together  Scary!
Love to you all, hope you have a good weekend

D X


----------



## Jaydi

Hi everyone

What a lot to catch up on.  You really are fabby.  

Thanks everyone for your lovely messages.  It means so much - especially as friends elsewhere find it hard to talk about me doing ivf – as though they don’t want me to get my hopes up!!  You know what I mean – they look at me with sympathy instead of enthusiasm.  So an extra big thank you to all for your genuine encouragement.

Jules – I’m so sorry to hear your little one didn’t make it – hugs to you  .  Wonderful news that you are 9 weeks now !  Now you can believe it!

Safarigirl – I really appreciated you being so open about your thoughts and feelings around donor issues.  Thank you so much for saying it out loud.  It is wonderful to hear about your DD.  

RsMum – That’s so lovely that your DD prepared a party for you!!  So excited for you.

Crusoe –  I was so thrilled to hear you are getting your little one’s room ready!  That’s such a wonderful time.  I remember doing it when we were planning to foster and like you we had no idea about age or boy or girl!  It’s such a special time.  For me I finally had permission to go to Mothercare or the children’s bit in Ikea.  I think before that I’d always worried someone would spot me and say I wasn’t supposed to be there because I didn’t have children!!  What we do to ourselves!   So even though you don’t know the exact age of your little one do just go and have a browse.  They are open late and you can have a peaceful potter looking at all the little cups and bowls – and pyjama pants!  We got a baby listener even though our child was 5 – we found it really reassuring to know straightaway if she woke up.  I also started to buy a few toys from Ikea (always good when friends come round with their kids too) and paints and paper, playdough and stuff like that will be popular with any age.  It’s nice to put them on the shelves in your new room and start imagining your new life together.  I’m so excited for you.
We cleared out our little room just before going to Spain.  It had become full of junk and I could hardly get the door open!  Then I realised that it was like we didn’t believe we’d really be able to bring a baby back from Spain – we didn’t need to clear a space.  It really does help you dream doesn’t it?  I’m thrilled for you.
I also enjoyed making the rest of the house safe and child friendly.  I gradually moved things up higher, got the bleach out of the low cupboards etc!!  It’s such fun imagining everything.

WWAV – I welled up with tears reading about your little baby outfit and your visualisation.  It’s a beautiful and moving story.  You have inspired me not to be put off by other people’s opinions.  Thank you.

Larkles – I love that you bought those sheepskin booties. I hope you need them next winter.  

Dawn – How are you doing?  Big hugs to you.  

Bonnie – Just loved seeing photos of you all.  Well done – I can’t imagine how you manage Bfing the babies and looking after DD – you’re a star.  I’m glad you used to buy baby things from your visits – makes me think your little ones were watching you from the stars.

Bluebell – I loved your photos!  What a darling.  I never thought we’d get ice bunnies – thanks for your lucky vibes.

Bev- welcome!!  Do you test soon?  Good luck!!  

Solar2001 – how it’s going?  Hope you’re feeling well.

Mrs Bunny – love you.  Thanks for all your support.  Hope you’re doing ok yourself.  

Lesleyj – how are you doing?  Thank you so much for the tip about Everest.  Marvellous.  And you got Bonnie picturing me buckling on my crampons.  Have a lovely weekend with DH – if you’re not too tired after all the housework!!  

Sasha – Big hugs to you.  

Giggly – Not long until you go to the meeting??  Hope you have a fabby time.  Enjoy the hols.

Almamay – hope you’re doing ok. xxx


Oooh !  have I overdone it on the posting?  I’ve missed you guys!

Lots of love  

Jaydi xxx


----------



## mini-me

Hi girls,

Not been around as a very hard working term, but it's the holidays now!  Yiphee!

It's started well for the kids here - it's like a winter wonderland out there in April.  Bet there's lots of snowmen being built and many snowball fights!

Will post later in the week to catch up, but just wanted to say hi!

love mini-me
xxx


----------



## Sasha B

Jaydi, your post about daring to go into Mothercare or any children's section was just lovely. Its imporant not to loose sight of the dream. Sometimes tx can get you down so much that you begin to think that it won't ever happen but I am so      that it does for you this time. Not long now until test day. Hang in there hun, the wait is nearly over.

Mini-me, lovely to hear from you. When do you go out for you FET?

Deb, 4 WEEKS! Wow! Time has really flown by. Can't wait to hear all about your new baby girl.

A very special   to AlmaMay, Bluebell, Safarigirl, Giggles, Lesley, Jules, WWAV, Crusoe, Mrs Bunny & all you other lovely Abroadies.

Hope everyone is enjoying the   

Sasha xxx


----------



## MrsBunny

Hello everyone

I'm a bit envious of those of you who had snow - I think Wirral has its own little microclimate as we never seem to get anything extreme (except maybe wind) - it can be snowing in Cheshire, Lancashire and North Wales but not here! 

Jaydi, I liked what you said about Mothercare etc too and I'm glad you've cleared out that little room - it does help you to dream when you do things like this I think! I hope you're feeling nice and relaxed and positive on your 2ww and finding things to distract you from thinking about the dreaded symptoms or lack of. I'm keeping everything crossed for you and sending you lots of love and    
Oh and don't ever say you've overdone it on the post - we   your posts!! 

Safarigirl, Jaydi is right, we all owe you our gratitude for your very heartfelt and honest thoughts about receiving donor eggs - I'm sure they've kept many of us going when times get tough and we're so glad that you're happy with how things have worked out for you - that sounds a bit silly - why wouldn't you be!  

RSMUM, you must be getting excited, nervous, apprehensive, all very normal emotions at this stage! I hope these last few weeks of waiting go ok. Sorry you've had difficulty getting the hens, but I'm sure that in a few weeks you'll have other things on your mind! I'm sure your hens are out there somewhere, waiting until you've got more time to devote to them perhaps?  

Hi Mini-me! 

Love to everyone
Mrs Bunny xxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hiya,
V.quick one from me but wanted to wish BLUEBELL a VERY HAPPY BIRTHDAY FOR TOMORROW!!!!!

       

Loads of love
Giggly
xx


----------



## Womb with a View

Happy Birthday Bluebell!!!  xx


----------



## Sasha B

HAPPY BIRTHDAY BLUEBELL!!!

     

Hope you have a wonderful day. Your card will be in the post tomorrow.

Lots of love and hugs,

Sasha xxx​


----------



## bluebell

Oooooooooooooooooh, really touched to get birthday wishes.  You lot as sooooooooooooo sweeeeeeeet !  Thank you to Giggles, Sasha and WWAV!    WWAV, I owe you a huge email.......been away this w/e in London for DHs birthday (we are a week apart in age), so haven't had a spare moment.  Had a grand time ... Cuban bar, Camden, London Walks company, every nationality food, Chinese warrior exhibition and got involved ibn the free Tibet demonstration too .... a real change for us country bumpkins !!  Fave moment was getting slowly drunk on cava sitting on a bench in the snow in St James's Park, feeding the ducks and pelicans.

I'm at work today but have hardly told anyone it is my birthday as it isn't a 'telling people it's your birthday kinda place', so it has cheered me up to see your messages.  

Jaydi, you must be testing very soon.  I have absolutely everything crossed for you     


Giggles, good luck this weekend.

Dawn, how are you feeling ?

Love to everyone else.


----------



## bluebell

PS Is there a place on FF that lists birthdays ?  I would like to be able to spot all of yours !!
BBxxx


----------



## Womb with a View

Your weekend away sounds wonderful!!  Did you take your little one?

Have a good birthday.....anything planned for tonight? x


----------



## bluebell

Hello WWAV ......No we didn't take R, so could misbehave in ways we never can normally now !  I did think about suggesting you and I met up, but then thought that it was DHs birthday treat and felt needed to focus on him.  Next time I'm in London though !!!.......
DH taking DD & I out for meal tonight to bumptious country pub!
Bloooooooobs xxxx


----------



## Womb with a View

Bloobs.....that's a future date!    xx


----------



## Misty C

Bluebell have a WONDERFUL birthday!
   
Misty C
xxx


----------



## RSMUM

Bloobs - sounds like you had a lovely time in London - very jealous - enjoy your evening too hun!


----------



## safarigirl

Happy birthday bluebell .... remember i live in london as well should you be here again and feel like some company ... hope you had a fabulous day ....


----------



## Ms Minerva

Bloobs - Happy Birthday! Have a great evening! 

Maybe we should have a London meet-up?!!

MrsBunny   sorry you didn't get any snow to play with!

RSMUM - your hens will come, I am sure! DD just loves our chooks and is very confident with animals in general.

Minime - lovely to hear from you

Jaydi - I just love your Mothercare story, really touching! For years my Mum has been on at me to give all my baby stuff away, but I always believed that I would have another baby and flatly refused! The power of PMA!  

I suppose that's what all our stories are about, keeping the dream alive, whoever it is achieved.

Big hello to Sasha, Safarigirl, WWAV, MistyC, Crusoe, Bonnie, Dawn - big hugs   Lesleyj, Almamay, Larkles, Bev, Solar2001 and anyone else that my befuddled brain has forgotten to mention

Jules xx


----------



## RSMUM

Jules - I am happy for the  " great hen arrival " to be delayed   I am busy enough as it is right now....but it seems to has become my task to get them   (  as this was never discussed, DH just announced New Year's Day that he was getting them .... )..I know I will love them dearly when they are finally here but....   

Funny what you said about your mum, I was talking to mine the other day and she said the opposite - she always believed I would have another child - and a  little girl too...


----------



## ElleJay

Hi!

Bloobs - Happy Birthday from me too!  I know it's late in the day, but better late than never!  Sounds like you had a lovely weekend!  my DH wants to visit the Chinese Warrior exhibition too - so that might be a good idea for his birthday......

Jaydi - still got everything crossed for you and sending positive vibes over!

Mini-Me - welcome back - enjoy the school hols!

RSMum - I like the idea of the great hen arrival - I just see Chicken Run images in my head!

Are there really so many of you in the London area?  I thought we were all over the place - if there is a meet in London, can I gate crash as I'm only a 45 minute train journey away?  It would be so brilliant to put a face to an alias - would we all have to wear a red carnation?

Finally dusting myself off and am making plans ot go to Chania again in May - but have made an appointment over here to see Dr ******* for more heavy immune testing that my clinic does and with a view to doing IVIg - anyone on here have any knowledge/experience of him?

Lots of love to everyone - 

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## njqueen76

Hello girls.. I am going to jump on this thread if you dont mind.. I know alot of you already... Dawn, Lesley,sasha,rsmum, ect.... and was at Reprofit but am changing clinics now and going to Chania also... 

So hello to everyone I do not know yet, and hope you do not mind me jumping in here.. 



Tanya


----------



## Sasha B

Tanya & welcome! When do you go out to Crete for your first consultation?

Hi Lesley, think about you often. Hope the tests can give you a better idea of how to proceed next time around.

Love to everyone.

Sasha xxx


----------



## njqueen76

Aug 26th is my first appointment.... Had to wait till the end of the summer because we will have my step daughter here for the summer 

Tanya


----------



## RSMUM

Hi Tanya! Welcome to the abraodies! I am so glad this thread is still going as there are so many people going abroad now that people seemed to be getting lost on thier individual clinic's threads and it's so nice to get an " across the board " perspective on things..also the girls on here are FAB!         

LesleyJ - sorry, no experience of Dr. ******* but I did do IVIG with ARGC many years back if that's any help... 

Sasha - thinking of you and hoping things get themselves sorted out sooonnnnnnnn......................

Can't believe I am on a real countdown now - it all seems so unreal...


----------



## clairee

Hi All

I'm new to this, so hope you don't mind if I join in?

I have following all the posts for a couple of months, but have just gained the courage to join in.

We're having DE IVF at Imfer in Murcia, not many people seem to be there.

I've been told they have a donor, and ET is scheduled for w/c 19th May. I was told to start taking the pill on the first day of my period, but then my period got heavier instead of stopping like normal after 4/5 days. Have now been told to stop taking the pill and start again when my period stops, but really worried same thing will happen. Has anybody else had the same problem.

Thanks
Claire


----------



## crusoe

Hi everyone

Jaydi – how are you – sending you loads of positive vibes!!!    
Your message was lovely- thank-you. I am plucking up the courage to visit Mothercare and we have started looking critically at our house and what we might need to change or move!

Bluebell – Happy belated birthday. Hope you had a great day.   

Misty C – good to see you posting. Nice to know I am not the only prospective adoptive mummy on this thread. Any news of a match yet?

LesleyJ – Hope things go well with Mr *******. I saw him last year – he is very nice but you don’t get long with him so prepare well and have all your questions thought out. I typed out a brief history of my fertility problems and treatment which saved having to go through it all for him and ensured he had all the accurate facts even after I left.
I had to have a lot of blood taken – and I mean a lot – 16 vials I think. My DH came with me and couldn’t believe it (he is such a wimp about blood0 – I played on it quite a bit saying I felt a bit weak etc and remember being taken for tea and posh cakes afterwards!
I didn’t do IVIG – but I would be interested in how you get on with it.
Hope your appointment goes well.

WWAV – sorry about your poor old chook …   

RSMum – 30 days to go – your pregnancy seems to have flown by to me. I think that is because I have been so busy myself and not counting down days to my next tx as I used to do. 
You must be so excited – are you all sorted with names for your new little girl?

Welcome to Tanya and Claire – I hope both of you have a short stay here – (I mean that in a nice way!)

GG – how are you doing? Have you sorted the 2 job nightmare yet?

No news from me – better get back to the ironing!  

Love to all my friends on this thread – Bel, Dawn, AJ (sorry can’t get used to WWAV) Safarigirl, Sasha, Jules, Bonnie, Mrs Bunny, etc etc etc.

Crusoe
xxx


----------



## njqueen76

*RSMum-* Thanks!  I cant believe how quick your preg has gone by either!! So excited for you!!! 

*Crusoe-* Thanks for the welcome.. I hope Im not here long either 

*Claire-* Welcome.. and I have never had that happened.. sorry I cant help....

*Lesley-* How are you doing?

Tanya


----------



## Newday

Tanya

what are you like you "board tart" moving from one to another.

Well from one board tart to another welcome here too

Dawn


----------



## Misty C

Hi girlies

Crusoe- still wounded a little by previous events but have brightened up this afternoon as SW want to see us with info on a sibling group plus another FOUR littlies!  I know its info at the moment but it has cheered me up.  I'm excited to see things are going well with you, any more updates?

Love to all you abroadies and 'board tarts' (Dawn! ). 
Misty C
xxxx


----------



## njqueen76

*Dawn-*  SHHHHHHHHHH!  You love to see me here.. Just admit it..... 


Tanya


----------



## Jaydi

Hi all 

Welcome to Tanya and Claire!  The more the merrier.  Claire don't be alarmed - we don't call all Abroadie virgins 'Board Tarts' - it's a special initiation ceremony between Tanya and Dawn.  Hope you don't feel left out.  

Misty C you're going to need a lot of bunk beds for all those little darlings!   What do you mean they’re not all moving in?? Hope your SW is taking good care of you.  Good luck hun.

Crusoe - Thanks for the lovely message.  Enjoy Mothercare.  

Bluebell - hope you had a lovely birthday meal and felt very spoilt by everyone.  Your trip to London sounded fab.  

Lesleyj - good luck with everything.  I bet you'll feel more confident when you've seen Mr *******.

Claire - I think Solar2001 has just got a BFP at Imfer on her first trip there.  I thought their website was lovely - really warm and friendly.  Good luck with everything.  Did you visit there for an initial consultation or do you have a clinic here?  My feeling is not to worry about your period.  It takes a while for the pill to start working fully in the first month but it will work in the end it's very powerful.  I've had some problems similar to that and it was all fine.  I also found acupuncture really good for starting or stopping my period - no idea how it works but it always does!  I'm so sorry to see you've had m/c s in the past - it's hard to relax and be sure it will all be ok this time but really using donor eggs is very different to doing your own cycle.  I think you have every reason to be very hopeful.  You're very young in the world of donor eggs too!  Lucky you.  Hey maybe you and Lesleyj will be cycle buddies.

Well I'm starting to go round the twist now   .  I'm HCG testing Friday but they can't guarantee getting the results back on Friday and may be Monday!!  Nowhere else can help me.  It so frustrating!!  Meanwhile I'm analysing every twinge - hard not to really.  These last few days really are an eternity aren't they?  DH is out on a company do tonight and I'm so envious he can anaesthetise himself with booze   .

Big hugs everyone

Jaydi xxx


----------



## njqueen76

Jaydi- Thanks for the welcome.. And yes Dawn thinks she is funny!  But dont you worry I will get her..  I love her to death!

Tanya


----------



## Sasha B

Hi Claire & welcome to our gang! It is worrying when things don't go as planned & you body doesn't do as it is supposed to but as Jaydi said, it does all tend to work out in the end. I'm sure the clinic are confident of that otherwise they wouldn't have asked you resume taking the pill again. I hope all goes fabulously for you at EC & ET.

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## RSMUM

Jaydi - best of luck for Friday hun


----------



## ElleJay

Evening all!

Jules - How are you feeling?  It's lovely to see your ticker going up!

Tanya - Glad you found the thread, and tracked down Dawn too (how're you doing Dawn?) and Hi and welcome to Claire too - I hope your cycle settles down and everything goes to plan.

Sasha - thinking of you often too and hope you are in the countdown to your next tx now.

Crusoe - Off you go to Mothercare - your littlie will be here before you know it - and haven't you waited long enough for this? I am so excited for you.  Thanks so much for the treatment synopsis idea for my apt with Mr ******* on Saturday.  16 vials of blood - isn't that a whole armful to quote Hancock?

Misty C - seems like you might end up with an instant five a side football team - I am really happy for you too and good luck for the meeting.

Bonnie - I can't believe your littlies have been here for seven weeks!

Jaydi - The last few days are always the worst, hang tough my lovely - how about phoning on the half hour all day to get your results on Friday?  That of course works on the assumption that they get so fed up with you calling after a couple of hours, they fast track the lab!!

Lots of love to everyone

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## Sasha B

Jaydi,

    that you will get a BFP on Friday. 

Thinking of you. 

Sasha xxx


----------



## clairee

Evening to all,

So nice to be welcomed by so many people, and thanks for the feedback. Sitting home alone and worrying, never a good move!

Will try not to stress and will look for an acupuncturist. Just about to be made redundant at work, so money will mean we just get the once chance with the DE and ET in May, still at least I won't be stressed out by work!

Good night to all
Claire


----------



## Jaydi

Can someone please say something encouraging about bleeding on the 2ww.  I've had some bright red blood this evening - only a little bit but it's really worrying. I was hoping for some implantation bleeding but now I've got this I'm not so keen.  No AF pain.  Think I'm 12dpo.

This 2ww business is tooooo hard.

No don't stress Claire - you'll end up like me!!

Jaydi xxx


----------



## andromeda

Hi Jaydi

Just a quickie, I am snooping from the IM boards .  I am currently 13 weeks pregnant with twins and I had a bleed in my 2ww - convinced that was it! So please try to keep positive, have a early night and try to relax.  Good Luck    

Andromeda


----------



## Sasha B

Jaydi     . Wish I had the answers for you. It could easily be an implantation bleed but I know that doesn't stop you from worrying. Could you maybe arrange an HCG test tomorrow for tomorrow? I know its a day early but it might hopefully put your mind at rest.

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Womb with a View

Jaydi, I know it's so hard, but try to stay in the moment as, from my experience, bleeding doesn't always mean the end of a BFP.  Sometimes implantation bleeding happens early, sometimes later on the 2ww, or even afterwards, and sometimes not at all.  In my well-earned badge as a Been Through The Mill IVFer, "signs" and "non-signs" are not to be trusted or taken as anything significant, either way.  It is so upsetting.  Good idea re the suggestion of getting an early HCG test, if you can?  Thinking of you and   for a BFP for you.  x


----------



## HEM

Jaydi

It is not often I post but I read as many posts as I can but would like to say like others have said bleeding doesn't always mean a negative outcome, I had bleeding and a long while into my pregnancy. Hoping for a postive result for you.

Helen xx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Jaydi - I have been thinking of you hun and sending you tons of    

I had some spotting a couple of days before I tested, so it please try not to worry!

Claire and Tanya- big hello and welcome!

Andromeda - you are very welcome on the Abroadies, we are having tx it many different places.

Lesleyj - I had immunes testing done at the ARGC, but they have always come back negative, I really don't know much about it but Mr Gorgy ( who used to work at the ARGC) now has his own clinic, the Fertiltiy Academy, I think it is called and he does immune testing and treatment.

Catch up later, 

Jules xx


----------



## Jaydi

Hi all

Thanks for your posts.  No more blood since yesterday evening so that's something.  Wish I could change my blood test appointment but it's been like trying to push water up hill just to get this appointment - this is the third clinic I've tried.  Not long now though.

Andromeda thanks for popping in last night!  So thrilled to hear you are having twins - well done.

Lovely to hear from you too Helen x

Thanks everyone

Jaydi xxx


----------



## bluebell

Jaydi    I had bleeding from towards the end of my 2WW, right through to 16 weeks. Mine was brown at 1st, but built up quickly to several episodes of bright red blood, and loads of it, and clots (sorry tmi), over several weeks, but pregnancy still continued.  Thinking of you loads.
Bluebell xxx


----------



## MrsBunny

Jaydi, here's some more          and 
      that you get your result back tomorrow and of course that it is a lovely positive one!!

Bluebell, a belated happy birthday wish to you - sounds like your weekend in London was fab! xxx

Hello to Claire - hopefully your AF will go and then things will run smoothly. You'll have to tell us what your clinic is like!

Hi Tanya, any friend of Dawn's is a friend of ours! 

Misty, good to see that the latest info from the SW has cheered, you up. I often think of how you're doing (and see some of your posts) so good luck  

Nearly time to go to reflexology now, the first time since tx so I'm looking forward to it, especially since I've started to learn how to do it myself!

Love to all
Mrs Bunny xxx


----------



## safarigirl

Hello everyone .... wow i dont look at this board for a day and so much news!

Lesleyj good luck with your appointment with dr *******, i saw him for immune testing, and agree with crusoe, take all your info you have with you so that you can give it to him.  He is very friendly, but like crusoe says you have a specific time.  write down all the questions you have etc, he will send you a letter post appointmetn which discusses everything that happeneed in the appt and confirms all your information.  It is alot of blood you have to give.  One idea, i know you go over to a clinic that he uses, but if you get any prescriptions look around as there alot of cheaper ones.  i never used this, and used to get stuff filled out from him (I was on clomid for 6 months) and only realised afterwards i had been paying triple!  But goodluck, hopefully it will give you some answers you need with regard to any immune issues.

A big welcome to Claire and Tanya, so good to have new people on the boards .... wishing you both every success and support on your journey.

RSMUM ......... i hope you are in some way relaxing, painting you toes, eating, and enjoying this month before the birth!!!!  I cant believe how excited i am about the new imminent arrival.

Misty, it seems like you are going to be the next "arrival as well" .... it is so good to see that your journey is progressing, you have managed to stay so positive about it all, and i so admire this, it has been a long road for you, and those baby(ies) dont know it yet, but they are getting one wonderful mamma ....

Jaydi, last but not least - like the others have said the bleeding could mean anything, and i think some research has shown that ivf pregnancies seem to "bleed" more.  If you have an acupuncturist contact them as my acupuncturist told me that this can help alot with the bleeding.  Just a thought .... Thinking of you, and like everyone, hoping for a resounding bfp for you later thi week.

Big hello to everyone else ....


----------



## njqueen76

awww you girls are great! Thanks for the welcome!!!  I appreciate it alot!!!!

Tanya


----------



## crusoe

Jaydi

I just wanted to say that I did 9 DE cycles and I had bleeding on 2 of them (both 9 days post transfer) one resulted in a BFP and one in a BFN - so please don't read anything into bleeding at this stage, it really could go either way. I of course am praying and wishing and hoping that you get a huge BFP. Lots more positive vibes coming right at you.           

Sorry - can't hang around ladies we are off to a  children's emergency first aid course this evening. It seemed like a good idea a couple of months ago when we booked it but to be honest I could do without it tonight. Still it has gone down well with our social workers.

Love and luck to all
Crusoe
xxx


----------



## ElleJay

Hi everyone! 

Thanks to everyone who has replied to my immune/IVig/Dr ******* query - you really are a mine of information on here!

Jaydi - I have everything crossed for you and am hoping that what you have had is an implantation bleed.  Yes, the 2ww wait sucks, especially as you get on to testing day - but I really hope tomorrow is a good day for you and you get your BFP.

Love

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## bluebell

Just popped in to with Jaydi the biggest, fattest of positives for tomorrow !!       

Also, welcome to Tanya and Claire.

Hello to everyone else, and thanks for all my birthday wishes ... I was really touched.  I got more fuss about my b'day from you lot than form anyone else (well, except my mum !!).  

Love Bloooooooooooobbzzzzzzzz xxx


----------



## Womb with a View

to Jaydi for tomorrow!  I   that it's a   x


----------



## Sasha B

Jaydi, thinking of you. 

Like so many others here, I'm      that you get a  tomorrow.

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## njqueen76

Jaydi- Good Luck!!!   

Tanya


----------



## mini-me

Jaydi - keeping my fingers crossed for you!    

Good luck sweetie.
Love mini-me
xxx


----------



## Bel

Hi Girls!

Sorry that I have been AWOL for a while. Life seems to have been extra busy lately! Just read about 10 pages to catch up with you all!

Jaydi - Good luck today Hun. Will be thinking of you and hoping for a big fat positive!x

Lovely Crusoe - Hello. Just caught up with your news and I am absolutely thrilled that things are moving along for you. I filled up when I read that you are preparing the bedroom. I will always remember the promise we made each other and really hope that we manage to meet up very soon!! Lots os love,xxx

Bluebelle - Hello special lady. Hope all okay with you. Sorry I missed your birthday, will make it up to you! Lots os love,xx

Rsmum - Wow!!! Can't believe you are sooo near now! So pleased for you, hope you are taking things easy and catching up with your sleep in preparation! Lots os love,xx

GG - Hiya hun, hope you are okay. Promise I will call and catch up soon,xx

Tanya and Claire - Welcome both....this is the best thread on FF....okay I may be a bit biased!!

Mrs Bunny, Jules, mini-me, Sasha,WWAV, Lesley, Helen and anyone I have missed!

Lots of love,

Bel,x


----------



## HEM

Jaydi

Keeping fingers crossed for you and hoping you get a    today.

Helen xxxx


----------



## safarigirl

Jaydi thinking of you today and hoping hoping hoping .....


----------



## RSMUM

Just popped in to see if by any chance jaydi has got her results back  

Saw my MW today and she couldn't tell which way up the baby is, she thinks she might be breech so I have a scan booked for Monday to find out. I know they can change position at the last minute but this little madam has been in the same place for weeks so we'll see..   Keep bursting into tears ( but   ones ) as I am realising that it's not going to be long before I meet my little girl..keep havign to turn the radio off in car as silly, soppy songs are setting me off!    

Wishing you all a fab weekend

D X


----------



## Jaydi

BFN for us.  The HCG came back less than 2.  Really thought this would be our turn.  

Thanks for all your support guys - it really has kept me going.

What a let down - I started taking drugs for this attempt on Boxing Day!  No wonder I'm worn out.

What's wrong with me - why doesn't this work?

Feeling numb and hurting all at once.  

Jaydi x


----------



## HEM

Jaydi

I am so sorry - I was willing the result to be different
Take care of yourself and remember we are all thinking of you

Helen x


----------



## MrsBunny

Jaydi

So very sorry to hear your news.    It's just so unfair, especially after all you've been through to get to this stage.
Please don't be too hard on yourself and don't blame yourself. It's not your fault. There are so many unknowns and so many why questions that we never get the answer to in this game.

You and DH look after each other and you know where I am if you need to talk when you're ready.

 

Lots of love
Mrs Bunny xxx


----------



## ElleJay

Oh Jaydi - I am so sorry, this is such rotten news - I know that nothing I can say will take away the hurt you are feeling at the moment, but I really wish that I could somehow.  You have been though so much - to have been on meds for the whole of this year, and still not to get a positive is beyond unfair.

Take care, thinking of you - cyber hug  

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## Womb with a View

So very sorry Jaydi.  It's so unfair.  There is nothing whatsoever wrong with you guys.....it's often a matter of luck, that's why it's so unfair.  So sorry hun. xx


----------



## Sasha B

Jaydi, I was really hoping that this would be the one. It is truly heartbreaking when it doesn't work. Wish I had the words to make it better. Look after yourself & get your Dh to  give you the hugest of hugs.

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## RSMUM

Oh Jaydi - so sorry hun


----------



## njqueen76

Jaydi- So sorry!!!










Tanya


----------



## crusoe

Jaydi, Jaydi, Jaydi...   

A massive hug coming your way.     
I am so sorry to read your news. If you ever want to chat please, please, please PM me. Allow yourself to grieve but try and look forwards too. If you can face further treatment next time might well be the one ... I so hope it is.

It's been a rough day generally. Today I heard one of my colleagues has just m/c'd her 3rd pregnancy after IUI - why is life so bl**dy horrible sometimes. 

Bel - seeing you post was lovely! I promise, promise, promise to PM you soon for a catch-up and yes of course our promise to meet up with our babies (well in my case I think it will be child) still stands - I'm looking forward to it. Oh and Bertie who is sat her on the desk with me wants to meet Barney too!!
















Love to all abroadies
Crusoe
xxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Oh No! Jaydi I am so very sad to read    your news, just gutted for you,   it is so [email protected] unfair!  

Take the time you need to grieve and be kind to yourself and DH.

Sending you massive hugs     

Jules xxx


----------



## safarigirl

jaydi so very sorry to hear your news, a negative never makes any sense, and throws up some many questions - there is nothing you did or could have done, unfortunately in this ivf game of numbers this wasnt the one, not you, just terribly and heartbreakingly not the one .... which doesnt mean there isnt a chance for you .... take some time out to grieve, as the others have said, and when you feel a bit stronger, know we are here to support you on your journey.
massive hugs and love to you on such a sad night ...


----------



## kshare

Infertility Paris support group meeting 

Thursday the 17th of April 7pm at Starbucks Bastille. 29 rue Faubourg St Antoine in the 11th, metro Bastille or Ledru Rollin. 
We will be in a private room upstairs, let me know if you plan to join us!
"Infertility Paris" [email protected]

Feel free to join the new on line support group for France at
http://health.groups.yahoo.com/group/infertility_support_france/

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Jaydi

Thanks so much everyone for your lovely messages.  You guys are really special.  Such a relief to be with people who are full of encouragement and no thought of saying 'Don't you think it's time you stopped now? It's just not meant to be for you'.  It means a lot to me right now that you understand.  I've chickened out of telling people outside FF we've had a BFN until I feel stronger.

I'm constantly amazed how resilient we are though.  It's already beginning to feel like I dreamt our treatment - we're back to earth and life is the same.

Would appreciate any encouraging stories about frosties - i really can't see how it can work next time if it didn't work this time?  Should we be trying something different?  It's so confusing isn't it?

Lots of love to all

RsMum - good luck with your scan tomorrow.  It's so lovely you keep bursting into tears - no that's come out wrong - you know what I mean!  Big hugs.

Jaydi xxx


----------



## HEM

Jaydi

I was successful with frosties and I was so sure it would not work after the BFN of a fresh cycle - How glad I was I was proved wrong. 

Helen xxx


----------



## njqueen76

*Jaydi- * There was a few on the Reprofit board that were sucessful with frosties... Actually a hand full of them.. and one only had 1 frostie left had it put back and she is very pregnant!! 

Tanya


----------



## Newday

OK ladies I need a minor op women related that requires me to have three days off school. One where a bloke won't ask too many questions If I say the name:

Thanks

dawn


----------



## Womb with a View

Jaydi, like Hem (hi Hem!) I too was successful using frosties....they were also not highly graded and only 2 cells each!  My advice would be to change just one thing you do between now and then, to make you feel like you're doing something different.  It could be anything.....more exercise, cut coffee, drink more water, detox, colonics, acupuncture, anything.  However, that's just me....it always made me feel I was in control and doing something to enhance my chances.  Good luck to you babe. x


----------



## ElleJay

Hi!

RSMum - good luck for your apt tomorrow - and now, of all time, you can blame the hormones for any crying!

Jaydi - There are loads of success stories on here for frosties after a failed fresh cycle, and I pray that your next go with your little popsicles is 'the one' for you. Hugs!

Dawn - Aspiration of an ovarian cyst is always a goodie for a few days off - used it myself once! 

My apt with Mr ******* went well yesterday, and he wants to try a higher level of steroids and heparin than I have been on previously for my next cycle, before we go to all the expense of the immune blood tests - which I feel quite relieved about.  We can only wait and see if it works - proof of the pudding and all that......

Love to everyone - hope you had a good weekend

Lesleyj xxxx


----------



## RSMUM

LesleyJ - so glad your apppointment went well, just to let you know, I was on a very low dose of Dexamethasone from Day one for a lot of my cycles but upped my Hep from starting at ET to starting on Day 6 this time last year and then got my twpo BFP's - I'll never know if that was what made the difference.  

Will post when I know where the little madam is lying!
X


----------



## three_stars

Hi Ladies!!

Jadyi-  so very sorry about the BFN.  You certainly must have suffered to be on the meds so long as well. Big HUgs to you and I hope you find the courage to give it another try and a wise Dr. to figure out the problem.   
Frosties have a chance of working as it may have been an implantation problem and not the embryos. The % results are lower but the preparation for an ET is easier and less expensive too.

Welcome Tanya-  sorry I have not got to my pm's yet but the answer is yes. I will try to reply further soon.

Lesleyj-  so glad your appointment went well.  I hope his meds changes works next time.  When will you plan to go back?  Hope you will get to enjoy some Greek sunshine at the same time.

Dawn-  I was thinking a cyst removal as well as good excuse.  Or maybe a D and C or fibroid  removal.  Probably a guy would not inquire further about that.

RSMUM-  so excited for you as your due date nears!  They can get breech babies to move if you have a good midwife for this.  Also read somewhere about spending time with your head below your knees can work but not sure I wouldn't have passed out doing that for too long!!!  

I hope you have the name decided.  I drove myself nuts with that right up until the last minute in the hospital with the official literally tapping her foot in a chair next to me waiting for me to give both final names.  You only get three days over here.  I think you get 4-6 weeks in Uk, right?  Think that is so much better.

Jules - hope you are feeling good.

kshare- thanks for forming a France fertility group-  I know I would have appreciated it a few years ago- should have started one |I guess but did not know anyone else then having tx here.  Afraid I am not able to leave the kids to join you, much as I love STarbucks, but will be happy to join you online if can be of some help to others here.

Safarigirl--  Hope all is well with you!  My little ones are getting so bit.  James already 4.75 kilos and growing out of some clothes already!  Just can't believe how fast time is flying.  I guess it has to do with living from feed to feed, hour to hour! 

We have all been struck with illnesses this weekend.  DD vomiting and me and the twins all with colds.  I was frankly surprised I had gotten to 7 weeks post birth without catching something but really feeling rotten.  ANd here I have USA tax forms due the 15th!!   YUk!  Pretty certain I will need to dash off an extension request.

ALso realized I have not even gotten round to doing to birth announcements yet.  Need to find an easy solution for that as will not be doing hundreds of hand made ones this time that's for sure.  

Heffalump-  How are you doing?

Hello to Crusoe, ALmaMay, Bel, AJ, mini-me  and everyone else.

Love,
Bonnie


----------



## bluebell

Just wanted to send Jaydi all my love at this difficult time.  I am so sorry to hear your news, lovely Abroadie friend, and I really wish there was something more I could do to help.    Take it as easy as you can, and focus on those frosties as there have been so many ice baby successes here on abroadies.  BFNs are such a hard blow.  I hope you are being as kind to yourself as you can, and, as others have said, it is nothing that you have done that has caused this outcome.
Lots of love from Bluebell xxx


----------



## safarigirl

jaydi its "natural" to feel the what ifs ... but there are alot of success stories with frosties ... WWAV a very recent one with a baby now!  

Lesleyj glad your appt with dr ******* went well ... its always good to feel like you have a plan!

big hello to everyone else ... bonnie good to see you posting, and hope that your family recover soon ....
as for birth announcements just go the group email way with a nice pic!!!!


----------



## Ms Minerva

Bonnie -  sorry to hear that your family have been ill, hope that you are all better soon.

Lesleyj - glad that the appointment with Dr Sheta went well, I have taken Dex on one of my cycles and the ARGC have me on Clexane at the moment, it is their standard protocol.

Safarigirl - I hope that your return to work is going well and that your DD has settled into nursery.

MrsBunny - hope that you are OK?  

RSMUM - so excited for you!  

Big hello to Giggly, Bloobs, Bel, mini-me, Almamay, Larkles, Crusoe, MistyC, WWAV, all my lovely Abroadies!

Jules xx


----------



## Sasha B

Bonnie, hope you, DD & the twins are feeling better today. Coping with sick children on your own is hard enough, but its even harder when you are sick too. I pray its a swift 24 thing & that you'll be back to your normal self very quickly.

Much love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Sasha - so sorry that I left you off my "role call"   I blame it on my pregnancy brain!  

And I have been thinking of you! How are your plans for treatment going?

I have my first booking-in appointment with the midwife today, rather excited!   I am not going to even mention DE though, don't see that it is anyone else's business but mine and DH's and some people on here have had appalling comments made my medical staff when they have told them.

I have hacking cough and cold at the moment, hope it goes soon!

Love to all

Jules xx


----------



## ElleJay

Hi!

Jules - Oooh - a booking in appointment - how real does that make it all!!  I hope your cough and cold go soon.

Bonnie - I too am astonished that you are finding time to post - even more so now you and the littlies are ill.  I hope you are all feeling better very quickly.  I am waiting for my next AF to arrive and will then begin meds, hopefully be in Chania again the week of 5th May.....eek!

Sasha - thinking about you.

Almamay - hi and thinking about you too.

Tanya - how is all the planning coming along?

Safarigirl - love to you and Frieda, and yes, it does help to have a plan doesn't it?

Bloobs - how are you?

Crusoe - hope you get to meet your littlie soon!

Sneaking on from work, so will have to go now and finish checking a health and safety plan - deep joy!

Lots of love to everyone

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## bluebell

Jules ... enjoy your midwofe appointment.  They are such a treat aren't they?  Hope the midwife is nice.

Lesley, glad things moving so quick for you, and that you will be back in Chania so soon.

Sasha  

I met up with the gorgeous Giggles, her DH and their lovely doggy again yesterday, as they were up here in bonny Scotland.  'Blueballs' came to meet us for lunch too.  Thanks Giggles for a fun afternoon.  

and lots of     to everyone else too.

Bluebell xxxx


----------



## safarigirl

jules good luck with your appt today - you dont have to mention DE if you dont want to - although i did and had it on my records, they never really picked it up or mentioned it - in fact they looked "surprised" at my brilliant blood and nuchal scan results (for my age!) - i just smiled and said, yes they are rather good arnt they ... its up to you ... trust me the whole DE thing gets less and less as you focus on your child, everything reaches the proper persepctive with time ...


----------



## njqueen76

Lesley- Planning is going  Driving me crazy!!

Hello girls.. How is everyone else doing



Tanya


----------



## Sasha B

Jules, I wouldn't mention about having had DE. No one needs to know. When I told my midwife she wrote it in BOLD on my notes and when my consultant saw it he got really cross and scribbled it out. He said she should not have written down in such a fashion and that there was no need to mention it for medical reasons (other than the nuchal) anyway!

Safarigirl, wish I was there to see their faces when your nuchal results came up   . 

Love to everyone,

Sasha xxx


----------



## clairee

Dear Jaydi

I was so sorry to see your news, life is so unfair sometimes!

I'd just managed to make my first posts and then went absent for a few days, I was made redundant on Friday, so slightly panicked, that our carefully saved funds would be needed to pay the mortgage, rather than the trip to Imfer for the egg transfer, no mention of that so far.

The pill definitely hasn't worked for me, bled for 14 days, so clinic have said stop taking it and they will control my cycle another way. The are lovely but not very forthcoming with info, like what I do with all the drugs they gave me and when. They have promised to send instructions but still waiting.

At least I don't have a job to get stressed about so trying to look on the bright side, at least I have plenty of time before we go there on the 18th May to try and calm down!

Love to all
Claire


----------



## three_stars

Wow Lesleyj-  can't believe you are on the way back to Chania so quickly.  Is time just passing me by that quickly these days?  So hoping it works this time.
Actually reading FF and a bit of one handed typing is about all I am managing to do besides take care of my three!!!  Guess FF does not take as much concentration as finding a new house or work!  More like a nice break to catch up with friends.

I thought DD was fine and then she did a major chuck up on Monday night again in her sleep  ... it was NOT a pretty site here... still trying to get the laundry done from that.  She was back at school today and seemed OK.  Her dad is coming to see her tonight for a few days and the keys to the flat in London have FINALLY been giving to the agent to show it.  Exactly a year after we split...  unbelievable really... a whole year already...  

Jules-  i have more and more stopped telling anyone about the details of my babes' conception.. especially after this last bad story with my building guard.  I also previously had unwelcome attitudes from gyns, intern, echographist.  I guess we are excited to talk about the pg and certainly not ashamed of ivf or de  but then you can suddenly run into very neg opinions.... save yourself from potential negativisms or problems.

GG and bluebell-  sounds like a great meet up for you 2.

hi to Safarigirl, katie, crusoe, jaydi  jules, sasha,aj, misty, mini-me  and everyone else

bonnie


----------



## Womb with a View

Just a quickie from me to add my thoughts re informing the hospital/midwives of DE/DS, etc.  There was one doctor at my antenatal clinic, a young female, who, for some reason or other, really didn't like me.  I sensed it before I even spoke.  She opposed everything I did or asked for.  DE was written in my notes.  She scoffed at my severe vomitting.  The other doctors advised a c section but she was anti all the way along and almost spat at me "are you too posh to push?"  No matter what I said, she almost spat at me with venom.  When she had to give me an internal and feel around my stomach, she did so with a horrid look on her face and then really hurt me.  When I went to have a lump examined (on my back) she ridiculed me and said it was nothing, being very rough when examining me.  She went to argue the point re the c section with the top consultant, who'd advised a c section because of the HG and she came back with her tail between her legs.  I don't know for sure why she seemed to hate me.....it certainly wasn't because of previous meetings as we hadn't met before and I was very pleasant to her anyway.  I can only imagine and my gut instinct tells me it was the DE business.  I did mention my experience to the midwives, although didn't mention my suspicions and asked that I didn't see her again and stressed that if it were this doctor who was available for a c section, then I'd wait until someone else was available.  I wish I hadn't informed the hospital of DE.....so, that's my advice, don't do it.  xx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Midwife appointment went well, I had a lovely lady, I didn't mention DE - WWAV, Bonnie and Sasha, I took your advice, I don't really see that it is anyone's business really.

WWAV - What a terrible old hag!   sorry that you had to go through that experience. No one deserves to be treated in such a manner, and if people, especially in the medical profession have issues with DE, then they really should rise above it and keep a professional attitude.

Bonnie - that's just ghastly, I loath clearing up vomit, it is so much worse when it is cold too, yuck! Poor you and poor DD!

Good news that things are finally moving on the flat.

Claire - sorry to hear about the redundancy and your problems with the BCP. Maybe they will use a one of Decap injection to shut you down, they do at IVI.

Jaydi - thinking of you  

I have terrible nausea at the moment, not actually sick, just nauseous. I have tried everything, ginger tea/biscuits/ale, and I have found some relief in acupressure bands, I have lost half a stone so far, a little worried that baby isn't getting much in the way of nutrients, but midwife told me that s/he would take what they wanted from me!

Really hoping that it improves in the next week or two.....

Other than that fine, and very happy!

I am not doing any role calls, pregnancy brain can't manage them  

Jules xx


----------



## Jaydi

Wow Helen - just saw your signature pic of your fabulous little man - isn't he amazing!!  

Jules - so sorry you're not feel so well - I really hope it stops for you at the magic 12 weeks stage (or earlier!)  .  My cousin was expecting ivf twins and her nausea stopped on 12 weeks to the day.  Thanks for the hug.

I've been feeling poorly coming off the meds.  Horrible AF and massive migraine on top  .  Phew I hope I'm coming out of it now.  Feel determined to get a bit fitter before next tx but so far just feel like a blob with a headache.  Have decided will probably go back for our frosties mid-June.

WWAV - I was so sad to hear about your horrible con.  Many of us have had bad experiences like this over the years which is hard enough but it is unforgivable to treat a pregnant woman so badly.  It's an outrage.  Big hugs.  

Thanks everyone for your thoughts on whether to tell about DE.  I've had a small bad experience recently which has woken me up to how ignorant people still are about it all.  Last year I told my chiropractor about our treatment - it felt a relief to be able to tell someone as we are not telling friends and family.  But it backfired on me, she was ok at first and then when I said we were waiting to be matched with a donor she got quite heated and said I shouldn't be choosing what the baby might look like it should just be random like it was for her having her children  .  She is a trained doctor and I was quite taken aback by how thick she was being.  She had this fear of designer babies.  I found myself trying to defend it all and tried to explain it wouldn't be fair to a child if they didn't look anything like us and that she did kind of know what her kids would look like - a mix of her and her husband??    Then she had strong views about not telling the child about the donor because it would make them feel different.  I came out of my treatment feeling terrible.  She was pregnant so was trying to relate everything to her situation.  Have changed to someone else now but she has just announced she's pregnant too.  I'm going for a man next time and I'm not saying a word. 

Bonnie - it's so good you are checking in and enjoying a break with your FF mates.  Sorry you've all been a bit poorly - that must be so hard!  I was thinking of you the other day and life in Paris when we watched Julie Delpy's 2 Days In Paris.  Have you seen it?  She doesn't have the concierge downstairs - it's her parents who live on the floor below!  Very funny if you like Woody Allen style films.

Claire - thanks for your lovely message.  And what a shock to get made redundant!  Are you ok?   It happened to me at the end of last year and it took a while for it to sink in.  In the end we worked out a plan so I can do the cycle without having to work at the same time because I found it so tough last summer trying to do everything.  In fact we all had a chat on here about giving up work and concentrating on having a calm life.  But it's not really an option for many people is it?  I'm sorry the pill hasn't worked out - I can't take it at all anymore it just makes me very sick and nauseous for the whole month - but there are other ways to control your cycle with the other meds so don't worry about it.  It doesn't mean you won't be able to do the cycle - everyone can get there.  

Lesleyj - wow you are going to be in Chania so soooooon!  That's wonderful.  

Sasha - have everything crossed for you too.  

Mrs Bunny - hope you're off having fun somewhere - miss you x

Dawn - what story did you settle on?  I think fibroids always make people change the subject quickly - one friend assumed they were similar to hemorrhoids so couldn't understand why I would mention such a thing  .  On the downside I didn't get much fuss when I came home after having major surgery to remove it   - maybe people just thought I put some ointment on it?  Should have pretended it was my appendix or something.

Thanks everyone for your special stories about your frosties.  I'm already feeling a lot more positive.  In fact I'd somehow forgotten my own cousin had ivf twins and then 4 years later went back for her one frosty and the boys now have a little sister.  So I know it does happen - just sometimes it all feels a bit bleak doesn't it?

Thanks for all your lovely supportive messages.  And thanks WWAV for suggesting changing one thing - such good advice - I feel calmer now.

Big hugs

Jaydi xxx


----------



## RSMUM

So sad to read people having such negative experiences. It's been the opposite for me I'm pleased to say - or maybe I'm just a bit thick and negative stuff kind of goes over my head!   

Jaydi - so pleased to hear you're a little stronger - what a wonderful inspiring story about your cousin - but what an AWFUL story about your chiro's   How unprofessional is that?!!! I'm constantly amazed at how insensitive people can be!Especially when she was pregnant herself - incredible! I would have got soo   people just seem to have no idea what we go through...


And WWAV - well, I  am just beside myself with    reading your story..these people deserve to be struck off as far as I'm concerned...

ooh I'm getting all     now....

I wonder what the school gossips are saying about me then?! ha! There is one woman who is horrid and quite often *****es about me to other people - well, at least I've given her something to talk about that's true this time!  

Jules - so pleased your appointment went well..I'm lucky, my MW is lovely too - just a shame she won't be at the birth...

All is well with me - not really sure how long I've got as I have two dates - one from the NHS and one from CARE/Reprofit...not sure if I said but despite two MW's being convinced the babe was breech, the scan showed her to be head- down - so I hope she stays that way. Am desperately doing my preggie yoga tape ( hoping to keep her that way! ) - but boy is it hard! Hmm..regretting all those choccie biccies I've scoffed and swims I never go round to doing...  

How's everyone else doing - my computer is playing up so I expect to lose this post any sec..so sorry no more personals..

hope you're all planning fun weekends...

Take care

LOL  

D X


----------



## MrsBunny

Hello everyone

Jules, glad your midwife is nice. It sounds like the girls gave you some good advice re not disclosing DE to avoid any nasty situations. Hope the nausea improves, you'll be sick of ginger things if it doesn't!

RSMUM, glad the baby is in position - keep doing the yoga if you can! I didn't realise that it could help keep her where she is. It's funny how you've got two dates - but then sometimes dates don't really mean much at this stage - she'll come when she's good and ready!

Jaydi, sorry about your nasty AF and headaches. June is a lovely time to be going back for your frosties - it's not too far in the future either. Thanks for your lovely support - a PM on the way  

Lesleyj, glad your appointment went well and that your meds will change slightly - makes you feel more positive when something is going to be different. Not long until you're back in Chania - I'll be sending you lots of luck and thinking of you then xx

Bonnie, I'm amazed that you are posting too! Although I can quite understand that you're not doing much else (except coping with baby twins and DD of course   ). Hope the sickness has passed now and good luck with selling the flat in London.

Hope you don't mind but the next part of the post is a 'me' bit. I posted this on the Ceram chat thread and I've been dithering about posting it here (don't know why really). DH and I had a chat and have decided that the recent tx was our last tx. DH had been bottling everything up and I was getting impatient to talk about what had happened and where to go from here. When I told him he understood how I felt and then wanted to talk about it more than I did! (this was at midnight one night!) I think I was reluctant because I've had such confusing thoughts going on in my head for the last few weeks and I was afraid of saying how I felt and hearing how he felt. Anyway, we discovered that overall, we both feel the same - we cannot put ourselves through any more tx (goodness knows how some of you girls have gone through so much more than we have). The recent failure hit us so hard and we need to get our lives back. DH was so lovely, saying he wanted to 'get me back' and that our life together was the most important thing to him. He also made me see that this decision didn't mean that our desire for a child is not there any more. I was struggling as I thought that giving up tx and still wanting a child couldn't exist at the same time.
We're going to keep the lines of communication open now. We may consider adoption, but not just yet. I feel relieved that we've come to this decision although I still have to remind myself that there isn't any tx around the corner   
Thanks to everyone for all your support, you've all been so lovely. I will still look at this thread but may not post so often. I still want to support people if I can, it helps me to help others. But I need to do other things more now - it will be hard to get out of the habit of going on FF every time I log onto the PC!!

lots of love
Mrs Bunny xxxx


----------



## crusoe

Mrs Bunny - sorry this is a quickie as I am in the middle of cooking dinner but I didn't want to just read and run.
Firstly I'm sending you a huge hug      and secondly I wanted to say that I am full of admiration for you as deciding to give up on treatment and move forwards in other directions with your life is a very, very tough decision to make. Sometimes I have felt that it is actually easier to carry on than face giving up...
I do hope you don't disappear completely as you have been a fantastic fertility friend and I for one would miss your posts.

Love Crusoe
xxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Mrs Bunny - as Crusoe has said, I really admire the fact that you can be so honest with yourself and DH about your feelings and I totally understand about wanting your life back. I think that sometimes giving up is so much harder to do than going on with tx.

You are a truly fab and lovely fertility friend and I will really miss your posts but totally understand that you need some space away from it all, but do pop by when you feel that you can.

Much love

Jules xx


----------



## safarigirl

Mrs Bunny, i will miss you soooooooooo much ....... if you ever want to chat, i'm always here, drop me an IM ..... what a lovely DH you have, wrap your arms around him real tight, and enjoy your special relationship and love, THAT is the most important thing, and then see what life has to offer you, its good to get into life again, and stop your life being on hold ... you are a special person, and i am glad you are doing what is right for you, but know that in cyberspace you are missed .... sending you warm wishes and love


----------



## Newday

Mrs Bunny I know it's hard but we too have come to a conclusion. We have a frostie which will go back in May after that one Donor embryo transfer and thats it over. At the moment I feel Ok about it. We have spent nearly all our married life in TXC he has been very supportive and once we have tried thats it. We did go about adoption but the SW made DH feel like C***

So ther you have it. In some ways once you come to the decsion it's easier

Good luck
Love dawn


----------



## ElleJay

Mrs Bunny - I will miss you so much too, but you are taking back control of your life from IF, so well done you.  Wish I had the courage to do the same and get off the treadmill.......

You are, and have been, the most wonderful FF - lots of love and hugs to you - glad to know you will still lurk occasionally.

Lesley xxxx


----------



## Jaydi

Hi Mrs Bunny

See how many friends you have here!  We're all rooting for you with whatever decision you make.  Our bond and understanding of each other doesn't go away when we stop treatment.  We've all shared something really special here haven't we?  

Let DH enjoy having you back!

Thanks for checking in from time to time - I have always appreciated your deeply intuitive views.  Will look forward to hearing what you're up to out in the big wide world - maybe on Goldies if it's too hard to check in here much?

Big hugs.  You're a phenomenal woman.  

Will PM you

Jaydi xxx


----------



## RSMUM

Ah Mrs. Bunny - we will miss you so much - please pop in every now and again - also I think the "Goldies " thread is a brill palce fro us all to keep in touch - whatever we are up to...


----------



## RSMUM

.....sorry about the rubbish spelling  ..what are you all up to this Sunday? It's the Grand Chicken Arrival Day! ( apparently! )    After enlisting the WHOLE of my family in the search   DH has finally set off  to get some ( two, I think ) - I have NO idea how he plans to transport them and what we'll actually do with them when they get here though!  ..I'm just grateful he has got distracted from the idea of a puppy and a kitten..


----------



## bluebell

Ooooooh, chickies !!  Lucky you.  Hope you are enjoying the cooing and clucking.  

Mrs Bunny .... I am sending you the biggest of hugs and, as the others have said, i hope that you don't disappear completely as we would all miss you so much.  You have taken one of the hardest decisions that any abroadie will ever have to make, and you have done it with such grace, skill, strngth and sensitivity.  Your DH sounds so lovely, and we already know that you are.  I wish you all the very best for the rest pf your wonderful lives together, and hope to hear from you as often as we can.  I will reply to your lovely pm very soon too.   

Love to everyone else,
Blooooooobs xxxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

RSMUM - you will love your little chooks! Do ask away if you want any advice, we have kept chickens for 4 years now, btw, we brought ours home in a cat basket.

Jules xxx


----------



## RSMUM

OK - the hens have arrived!!!!          FINALLY!!! Four of them - R has already named two " sisters " Holly and Polly   I had thought that DH had spent ages researching how to care for them - but, well what a surprise  apparently not!!!!   My friend said to leave them in their little coops for a day or two so they get used to it..and then let them out..they have got quite a big enclosure to roam in but I told DH and he had a hell of a job catching them! So, will I have to chase and catch them 2mrw night then Jules?!!! as I said, thank goodness it's not a puppy and kitten that's all I can say!!!


----------



## Ms Minerva

RSMUM - congrats on your new arrivals! Make sure that they go to roost tonight and that they are locked up safe and sound away from Mr Fox, I have lost three hens to him. 

If they are young ones then they are sometimes a bit slow and you have to pick them up and put them on their perches at night.

Jules xxx AKA the Chicken Lady!


----------



## RSMUM

Thanks Jules - I hope they work it out as DH is running about trying to catch them now and I REALLY can't picture how I'll do it tommorrow  - should be a very funny sight! On an equally countryfied note - there are new born lambs in the field by my house and one is having trouble feeding - I am almost in     watching it - will ring the farmer tommorrow if it still isn't suckling - don't care WHAT he'll think of me.. 

Bloob called me today and left the funniest message ever ( chicken related of course )    thanks Bloob!

XXXX


----------



## Ms Minerva

If you put your hand flat on their back they will normally stop and crouch - they think that you are a cockerel mounting them and that their luck is in!  

Jules xx


----------



## crusoe

RSMum - you need my little dog! He is normally so timid and scared of everything except when it comes to chickens! He managed to catch one of my FIL's and strip the poor thing of it's tail feathers!!!
I have a mental image of you with a huge bump running chasing chickens all over the countryside.   

Hope all abroadies are well ...

Jaydi - thanks for your lovely PM - I will reply to you.  

Lots of love
Crusoe
xx


----------



## RSMUM

Thanks for all the hen advice and support girls!I keep going out to check on them - they are so funny! DH has gone back to London so it's up to me and DD now - sigh! Oh - lamb update - it's feeding happily!!! I was so pleased last nigt when it finally worked out what it was supposed to be doing I was


----------



## Newday

Can I puck your brains? Do you think that a coach journey of three hours plus a flight is to much today the day of ET?

Dawn


----------



## crusoe

Dawn - I am a bit of an old cynic but I honestly don't think it makes any difference except perhaps psychologically. Other's may disagree ...

Love Crusoe
xx


----------



## RSMUM

I don't think it will make a difference either - in fact, it might be good to be sitting for 3 hrs, I think it was Bonnie who's clinic wanted her to travel on the day of ET rather than a few days afterwards ( sorry Bonnie if I've mixed you up with someone ) 

B.T.W. - for those who are following the hen-saga - 2 eggs today! DD very excited


----------



## Newday

well deiced to go for three days anyway found cheap BMI baby tickets for £9.50 to Prague

Dawn


----------



## Ms Minerva

Dawn - I am sure that it will be fine, I did a spot of hill walking 3 days post ET, just didn't think it would work and didn't want to miss a lovely walk and look what happened!

RSMUM - that is good to have eggs so soon after they have moved in - will they be scrambled, poached, boiled or fried? Guess hard boiled for you!  

Jules xx


----------



## Womb with a View

Absolutely Jules.  Dawn - I did all sorts that I can't even mention on this forum during my 2ww last time.......not thinking I had a chance.  I drank, lugged heavy bags and boxes around, pulled things, dug up the garden, scrubbed my floors, you name it.  Also.......on the day of ET......I can't believe this myself.....we had travelled there by train for 24 hours, went straight to the clinic, had ET, went to a hotel for 4 to 5 hours for a kip, got dressed, went back to the train station and came home via another 24 hour trip!  I had always travelled there by train, preferring it, but did at first worry that the train movement would dislodge the embies!!!!     DH said don't be daft, they're more likely to cling on for dear life with all that movement!!    

Good luck hun and please stop worrying.....we over worry and those strong little mites have all the determination they can muster.  x


----------



## Ms Minerva

Just to add, I once read somewhere that the embryos are like raisins in the middle of a peanut butter sandwich, in other words, you can't dislodge them!

WWAV - big hello!   Glad that I am not the only person to have carried on as normal during the 2ww - it was really liberating too!

Jules xx


----------



## alanelaine

Just a wee note to everybody who's asked about us or who remember us from the last three years.

We flew out to Moscow for treatment at Altra Vita on 12th March and came back on 21st after having 3 embryos put back on 3 day transfer with the donor which AV selected for us.  The grades were a bit dissappointing (gr 6BCs) and our donor only produced 6 eggs which was a surprise.

When we returned to the UK we were hopeful but not over-confident and, after 12 days got a BFN on HPT which was confirmed on 3rd April by HCG.

So after all this time we get a  

We are extremely disappointed and we are going to take a few months out to decide what to do next.

At this time it looks likely that we will be considering adoption as the IVF gamble has been extremely draining and expensive.  Our lives feel as if they've been on hold for such a long time and we want to move on.  We know that we can always change our minds although we would probably not return to AV as we feel that they gave it their best shot (they selected the donor), prices have gone up dramatically and the general inconvenience of going through the Russian process has become tiresome.

We'd like to wish everybody well and hope all your dreams come true.  We will probably look in on you occasionally but won't be regular posters.

Best of luck to you all.

A&E


----------



## crusoe

A&E - so sorry to read about your BFN
I made the decision to move to adoption - if I can help at all with any of the process please let me know.

Hugs to you both     
Love Crusoe


----------



## three_stars

Dear Mrs Bunny.  
Many of your friends here have already said what I want to say but just to chime in that you will be missed and do try to stay in touch occasionally if you like.  You have been a lovely member and support and I wish you well on in your life and marriage...  It sounds like your relationship is honest and solid and something to cherish and enjoy.  You have managed to take this difficult decision together and move on without giving up on your love and desire for a child.  Who can know what the future will bring?

Alan and Elaine-  I have followed your story here and elsewhere for some time now.  I am so sorry to hear that you have not gotten a BFP this last TX.  I hope that adoption will bring you that much desired baby or child soon if that is your next step. 

RS MUm-  And you gave me a hard time about riding DD on my bike at 6 months??  You are going to be chasing chickens about now are you??    

My clinic always told me travel day of ET if you must not day 2 or 3.  My last trip to Athens I arrived early morning with DD, had ET went back to the room to find that DD was now burning with fever( my catching fever during this time would have NOT been good), got her some meds, had a nap with her then as we were to fly out early next morning and thought I may not be in AThens with her again that I should show her a bit of the city.. we went to the tourist quarter and after a bit of walking I saw one of those train rides for tourists and thought it was the perfect solution.  well stupid me... did not think about how bumpy a ride that would be over cobblestones for one hour  ... I swear I was sitting on my hands the whole ride trying to soften some of the bumps!!!  So I am sure any normal bus or train ride will be fine!  

WWAV-  I loved your DH's comment-  very funny and true!!    I want to know what things you did you can't mention on this forum??   

Leselyj- not long now until you are off again!

All my kids had vaccines today... and I am shattered!  Very nerve wracking to hear their cries from the injections. 

Hello to everyone else!
Bonnie


----------



## ElleJay

Hi!

A&E - I have been wondering how you were getting on - I am so sorry that you got a BFN after all you had been through.  It is so unfair..... Best of luck with persuing adoption - you are in some very good company.  I hope the processing doesn't take too long and you get to be decorating a bedroom in anticipation of a new arrival very soon, just like the lovely Crusoe.

Dawn - You should be fine with a long bus journey - I think the clinics tell you to be careful just so that, if things don't work, you don't beat yourself up over what you might have done to cause it.

Jules - raisins and peanut butter - love that image - will keep it with me next month!  Are you feeling less sick yet?

WWAV - two 24 hour train journeys in two days - blimey! You must have felt the vibrations for ages afterwards - I'm everso curious - what else did you do?

RSMUM - congats on the chook arrival - they must be really happy to be producing eggs so soon.  Thanks for the lamb update - an orphaned one is being raised by my brother's neighbour - but they don't know what to do with it when it gets bigger, and are talking about giving it back to the farmer! Doh!

AlmaMay - Hi!  How are you?

Sasha - Fingers crossed for you for this cycle - hugs

Bonnie - Hugest of hugs to you and the two month old littlies (and your bigger littlie of course!), where does the time go?  I hope the London flat sells quickly for you.  Are you all feeling better now?

Tanya - Hi! Are you all sorted, or is the planning still making you tear your hair out?

Nothing interesting from me - feeling a bit sorry for myself as I managed to slip over outside the house in the rain on Saturday and smacked into the wall on the way down, so a bit bruised and I've also hurt my back - how can I be falling over at the age of 45?!! Better not be doing that in a couple of weeks time when I'll hopefully have embies on board......

Lots of love to everyone - 

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## Womb with a View

Awwww Leslie, that sounds horrid.  Hope you're feeling better come the morning. x

Just reading backwards through the forum, trying to catch up....

Mrs Bunny.....you will be missed.  What a lovely hubby you have.  Who knows what will happen in the future but one thing is for certain, you certainly have a lot of love between you.  It's a decision that takes a lot of courage and I so admire you.  Please stay in touch if you feel like it.  With lots of love to you both xxx

A & E.....really disappointed for you guys, so sorry.  You've been through a lot.  You too will be missed.  Wishing you all the very, very best sweets.  xxx

RS Mum - how are those wonderful chooks doing? xx

Jules.....nearly 3 months now!!!!  How's it going?  Glad the scan went well.  xx


----------



## Sasha B

Lesley, hope you didn't hurt yourself too badly. Sorry brain like a sieve at the moment but does that mean we are going to be cycling around about the same time? 

Jules, how did the scan go today?

A&E,  so sorry to hear about your negative. 

RSMUM & Jules, you had me in stiches with all the chicken talk.

Dawn, glad you got the travel arrangements sorted.

Hi to all the other fab ladies on this thread. Better get to bed as I have an early start tomorrow.

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## ElleJay

Hi Sasha - just a quickie as I'm skiving home for lunch (on the way back to the office from a boringly long meeting!!) - Not sure if we will be having tx at the same time as I am waiting for AF so I can then start my meds, but hoping to then go out for ET the early May Bank Holiday week.  

What about you?  

Love

Lesley xxx



Love

Lesley xxxx


----------



## Jaydi

Alan & Elaine - I'm so very sorry to hear you got a BFN.  It's rotten luck and so unfair after all you've been through. Big hugs to you both.  I hope the adoption road brings you much happiness - and very soon!  You will be a very special forever mummy and daddy.  

Lesleyj - hope AF comes along on time - it's mad us wishing for AF isn't it?  Hope you're doing ok after your fall.  Is DH back to look after you at the weekend?

Sasha - hope your plans are all going well.  Good luck!

Rsmum and Jules - loved the chooks stories at the weekend.  And eggs too!

Jules - wow 12 weeks tomorrow!  What a milestone - that's fabulous.

Rsmum - glad the MWs were wrong and your little darling is the right way up - or is that the right wrong way up?  

Dawn - don't worry about the travelling - your little darlings won't be going anywhere once they're on board.  In fact from what Bonnie says - go out in search of cobblestones!  Now at last we have the secret!!  Have everything crossed for you.  

Mrs Bunny - sending you lots of love if you're tuning in today.

Bonnie - Hope you're all feeling better this week and not doing too badly after the jabs - must have been so tough.  Lots of love.  

Crusoe - hope it's all going well!  Rooting for you x

Lots of love to WWAV, Bluebell, Safarigirl, Claire, Tanya and all you lovely abroadies

Thanks for all your lovely messages.  I'm doing ok I think - a bit up and down.  I'm also feeling quite achy - it feels like ovulation pain - maybe everything trying to get going again?  Not much point I'll be DR again soon!  It takes ages to get back to normal doesn't it?

I went to an amazing talk this morning and I've just got to share it with you guys.  I've been doing some voluntary work for a local fostering and adoption charity.  Today they had a talk on Attachment and Child Development.  I knew quite a bit already about attachment and the difficulties some children have but the speaker explained today that the old argument of nature vs nurture has been taken over by new understanding of how a baby develops.  When the baby is born their brain isn't developed at all, it's a blank canvas and it's only through their relationship with their primary care giver (usually their mother) that the child develops into the person they become.  And it wasn't just about being in a warm environment - it's about the mother knowing exactly what the baby needs and the relationship between them.  When the mother is attuned to and responds to the baby then their brain grows.  I just wanted you guys to be at the talk too because I found it so reassuring from a donor conception point of view.  The speaker said that how the brain develops in the last 3 months of pregnancy and during the first year is due to how the mother responds to the baby and that makes them who they are regardless of their genes.  I remember reading a great book called Why Love Matters 'How affection shapes a baby's brain' by Sue Gerhardt and that made so much sense to me but today I realised even more how it related to those of us who have or hope to have children through DE/DS.  The speaker said it wasn't possible to spoil a baby by too much attention, it's your attention that will make the child who they'll become.  He said joy is the most important thing in the first year.  Isn't that beautiful?

Love you all  

Jaydi xxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

A&E - so sad to read your news, you have been through so much and you deserved so much better. Hoping that you find the strength to move on to happier times. 

Lesleyj - poor you! I always feel such a fool when I fall over, which happens more frequently than I would like at the age of 43! Too left feet, that's me!

ET in early May is really soon! I have everything crossed for you.

MrsBunny - just in case you are reading big hugs to you, you will be sadly missed.

Jaydi - glad that you liked the chook stories! Thank you for sharing the really interesting info from the talk, definitely something to think about with DE children and very reassuring.

Crusoe - I hope that all is going well for you on your adoption journey.

RSMUM - beanie in position and ready to arrive! 

Bonnie - always amazed that you still manage to post, I fully expect to go AWOL in November! Hope that your family are all well this week.

Me? Feeling a little less nauseous, hooray!

Jules xx


----------



## Sasha B

Lesley, I hope to have ET on the May bank holiday or thereabouts so it looks like we're going to be cycle partners!!!

Jaydi, thanks so much for sharing that with us. I found it so amazing. To think that love can actually cause a person's brain to grow and develop. It shows how powerful the love of a parent really is.

Jules, glad to hear you're enjoying ease in the nausea.

Love to everyone else.

Sasha xxx


----------



## safarigirl

A&E - i cant tell you how sorry and the sadness that i feel when I  read of your recent bfn - you have being on a long journey, have been such a support to others during this time, shared your journey and given freely of everything you have learnt along the way -  i so wish it could have turned out differently for you.  Yet, despite this, you remain courageous, and I do hope that adoption, should that be the route you chose, brings you the child you both deserve into your lifes.  With very very big hugs from me to you.

JAydi - thanks for that, i find it really interesting, as i see my DD take on "my traits", and my dh and I general quirkiness, and i know this is due to the nurture she is receiving.  It is wonderful for those of who are going through De or adoption to realise what a positive impact we can and will have on a childs life.

A big hello to everyone else and as always constant good thoughts for those undergoing treatment ....


----------



## ElleJay

Hi!

Sasha - My AF arrived today, and I start my meds on Friday, so it looks like everything will be happening the week of 5th May - you've got company!!  I will be keeping fingers crossed for us both!

Jules - really glad to hear that the nausea is going away, time seems to be whizzing along on your ticker!

Jaydi - Thanks for the great info, things like that really help when you are using DE (and in my case, DS too).  Yes, it does take ages to get back to normal, and it's rotten - at least if you had ov pain, you will know when your next AF is due to start downregging...good luck!

Safarigirl - Hugs to you and DD as always - it's lovely that you are noticing she is taking on your & DH's traits.

Lots of love to all the abroadies -

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## AlmaMay

Hi Abroadies,

Sasha & Lesley - I hope that May brings you both much happiness.   

Jaydi - Keeping you in my thoughts.  Thanks for sharing the information from your seminar.  

A&E - We've never 'chatted' but I've seen you around for a while.  I'm very sorry to read your news.  All the best for your future journey.  

WWAV - Good to see you posting again

Bunny - Hope you keep in touch

Crusoe - Hope things are moving along for you.  

RSMUM and Jules - There's something fowl going on here!  I didn't realise how many people keep chickens.  Wish I could but my leasehold prevents keeping chickens and my kittens might worry chickens far too much.  

Bonnie - Hope you and your family are well.  Might ring you this weekend to catch up.  

Hello to everybody else: Bluebell, Safarigirl, Dawn, Mini, Pen, Bel, Lara and all the Abroadies.

I'm still lurking, willing you all on and hoping all your dreams come true.  

x,
Almamay


----------



## MrsBunny

Hello lovely abroadies

I just had to post to thank you all so much for your lovely messages. I was really overwhelmed by your kind thoughts and support and so was my DH when I told him. The whole process of making the decision, posting it and the aftermath has been really emotional but also very theraputic.

I do hope to keep in touch as you are all my special fertility friends (even without the 'fertility' bit) and I think about you very often. Maybe I will post on the golden oldies board after a bit. And I would love to meet up with any of you if you are in my area - Wirral\Chester\Liverpool.

just a couple of personals:
A&E, I'm really sorry about your BFN and hope that whatever you decide, you get your lives back on track and are happy xxx

RSMUM - looking out for your special news! and glad that your chooks are installed and that the lamb is ok now!

Jaydi, thanks for sharing the story with us - will be in touch very soon xx

Lesleyj and Sasha -  bucketfulls of  for your upcoming txs   

Dawn, good luck to you too, and glad you have a plan for the future

Big   also to Crusoe, Bluebell, Safarigirl, Jules, Bonnie, Alma May, Positive Pen, Mini-me, Lara, Bel, WWAV, Giggly, Misty C, Tanya and those I've temporarily forgotten

Lots of love
Mrs Bunny xxxx


----------



## mini-me

Hi all,

Just a quickie to let you know that I'm off to Kiev tomorrow for FET.  I know I've kept a low profile recently as I'm trying to carry on as normal and pretend I'm not having treatment!    We've got 5 frosties, so hopefully some of them will thaw successfully.      Unfortunately it's the Russian Orthodox Easter in Ukraine so flights were mega expensive - my body had to choose the most expensive time!  Maybe being Easter over there is a good omen though.  

For the first time, I'm going to work during the 2ww and will be back at work on Wednesday.  It's never worked when I've rested plus the kids will keep my mind occupied.  Also my year 6 class have the SATs tests in less than 3 weeks and I want to be there for them.  They have been absolute stars this week (not always like that   ) and need to be with someone who knows them well.  I should be testing just before they start their tests or during test week  

Sorry for not being able to do personals, must get organised for tomorrow - got to leave the house at 3.30 am and haven't packed yet!

Love and best wishes to all,
mini-me
xxx


----------



## Newday

mini me what have you told the school? Just curious because I want to go in school time too

Dawn


----------



## mini-me

Dawn,

I'm taking tomorrow as PPA time and Monday / Tuesday I'll be 'off sick'.  Nobody knows what I'm doing, although I did say to the Deputy that I'll be off for 3 days for girlie things - he didn't pry any further.  However, I suspect he knows it's fertility related but he's so much of a gentleman, he didn't ask anymore.  He's retiring this summer and will definitely be missed!    
I wasn't forced to take tomorrow as PPA time but I insisted as I don't want people to suspect anything.  I was open before and couldn't take their 'pity' when it failed.  Luckily I planned my lessons for the next 2 weeks during my holidays so the 2ww will not be too taxing!

If it was a fresh cycle and  needed more time off, I'd get a sick note from my GP stating stress.

Hopefully I won't need to do this! 

Hope this helps!
mini-me
xxx


----------



## Newday

MiniMe I'm taking three days in May but i think I'm going to say I'm having a minor ladies op!

Dawn


----------



## ElleJay

Hi! 

Just wanted to say 'have a great weekend' to everyone a bit early, as DH will be home in just over an hour, and I have to hand control of the laptop and tv remote over to him for the next three days (and probably search his luggage for it before he goes back again)!!

AlmaMay - thanks for the good wishes, love to you and your kitties. Still waiting for the seedling photo.....

Mini-Me - good luck with your trip to Kiev - I'd say it's definitely a good omen to be out there for Easter!

Dawn - minor ladies op will work perfectly as an excuse for time off - just remember to look the person straight in the eye when you tell them and you will be fine and dandy.  

Mrs Bunny - love and hugs to you

Bonnie - thanks for the e-mail, I am so happy to hear from you! Take care!

Lots of love to all the abroadies

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## bluebell

Hellloooooooo !

Glad it's so busy on here at the mo !!

Mini - me ... GOOD LUCK !!      Sorry ot hear your flights were so pricey.  Hope your Ukrainian ice babes are getting excited about meeting their mummy and daddy.  I will be thinking of you.  You are such a great person (I loved chatting to you at our abroadies meet in Stratford), and wish you all the very very best for this cycle.    

Ooooooh, Lesley, Sasha and Daw ... thinking of all of you with your cycles coming up so soon.

Mrs Bunny, so happy to see you still posting.  I am so sorry I haven't replied to your lovely long PM yet. i will do very soon.  I wish I could pop down to Liverpool to meet up wuth you, but alas I live up in the wilds of bonnie Scotland.

Lots of love to Safarigirl.  You are our rock !

....and to Giggles too ... where is our rock ??!

....and to Alma May, and Jaydi and everyone else  xxxxxxxx    

Bluebell xxxxx


----------



## Womb with a View

I agree Bluebell, Safarigirl is a rock!  Don't know what I'd have done without her.  Thanks for you lovely email btw.....must reply when I get more than a few mins! xx

Mrs Bunny - big hugs to you. xxx

Mini Me.....    good luck hun.  Know what you mean about keeping it low key - I didn't post until I'd had my last cycle and got the result back.  Just wanted to "not make a big thing about it" as I thought it was a non-event anyway.  I was wrong! xx

AlmaMay - good to see you posting too.  Hope you and your lovely DH are well. xx

Crusoe and Giggles - love to you two. xx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Mini-me - wishing you the very best of luck in Kiev!  

Yes, I agree about not telling anyone, I have just loathed being pitied by fertile friends, with infertile friends it is different, because they really understand!

Almamay - good to see you posting, went to check out your blog but it wouldn't let me!

WWAV - hello!

MrsBunny - so pleased that you haven't left us, good to see you posting.

Sasha - I think that you are flying out soon!  

Love and babydust to all who need a good sprinkle of it!    

Not doing anymore roll calls, brain just not up to it at the moment.

Jules xx


----------



## RSMUM

Just wanted to share my news with - looks like things are starting to happen for me - saw the midwife today and she is def. going to go on her date not the IVF docs one- so I am officially due next Saturday!    I just CANNOT believe I am so close now - after soo long..I am so incredibly excited and pretty scared too. 

I truly hope I haven't upset anyone by posting this, it is the last thing I want to do... but everyone on this thread has been such a FANTASTIC support to me throughout this incredible journey - you are all such wonderful, strong, compassionate women and we have become such good friends - even though I haven't met any of you!    ( I would sooo like to ).. I just HAD to share my excitement with you.

Hoping you all have a wonderful weekend. I'm out tomorrow with the girls so should be quite funny as DH will have to put the hens to bed with DD - she has become quite an expert now and one of them even lets her stoke her - albiet begrudgingly!  

Huge hugs to all of you

Deb X


----------



## Womb with a View

Good luck RS Mum!  It's been a long journey and you deserve such happiness.  I shall be thinking of you.  Hope you got my quick reply re your chooks.  Love to you xx


----------



## Ms Minerva

RSMUM - hoping for a safe and straight forward delivery for you and your baby! Very excited for you!

DD is a dab hand at chook handling, very confident!

Love to all, off out to enjoy the rate treat of a sunny weekend!

Jules xxx


----------



## Womb with a View

How you doing Jules?  I see you've passed the 12 week mark.....hooray!!!!!  Hope you're well petal. xx


----------



## Ms Minerva

WWAV - thanks for thinking of me! I'm fine apart from this dreadful nausea that still shows no signs of abating....I have lost half a stone so far. Hoping that it goes in the next week or two!

I know that you suffered the same, poor you! You have my every sympathy!

Hope that you and your family are all well, I have been sat in the garden with the chooks this afternoon, enjoying the sunshine!

Jules xx


----------



## Sasha B

Deb,

I'll be thinking of you this week and eagerly awaiting any news on the arrival of your baby girl. I hope all goes smoothly. Just think by this time next week you could be holding her in your arms!

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Jaydi

Just popped in to give Rsmum a squeeze  .  So excited for you!  

Please do keep posting here - we're all rooting for you - you know that.  

Big hugs  

Jaydi x


----------



## RSMUM

Ah thank you soo much - it means a lot to me. 

Had a lovely night out with the girls last night  - DH rang at 11:45 to check up on me and they all started shouting " push push! " in the background as you can imagine, they thought it was hilarious - due to the     and general    atmosphere - but he wasn't that impressed!   

Thanks again for all the good wishes - I'll let you know when anything exciting happens   

D X


----------



## SarahElizabeth

RSMum,

Thought I'd better rush in to wish you well since things seem to be moving very fast now!      Hope everything goes well for you.  Take care and as Sasha said this time next week you might have new babe in your arms 

Jaydi what a fabulous post about the talk you went to.  It was very moving and made a lot of sense.

Sasha, sorry to hear you weren't very well and hope you are better now.

Hi to everyone else.

Love

Beth x


----------



## Jaydi

Hi everyone!  

Mini-me - Good luck this week!!  Sorry I didn't post in time to say Bon Voyage - maybe you are back by now?  Have everything crossed for you.  I think Easter is a great time to go for tx.  Hope school isn't too hard this week and keeps your mind occupied!      

Jules - hope you're feeling ok and the vomity feelings disappear soon now.  I agree too about how loathsome it is to be pitied by fertile friends - I decide they're being smug - like Bridget Jones' Smug Marrieds!  Smug Fertiles ?    Thank goodness for FF - everyone is supportive and especially the ones with children!!  See it is possible.

Safarigirl - it's so true you are our rock!  Or brick?  Did you see JK Rowling on the Galaxy Book Awards last week? - "I would like to thank my husband - the word 'rock' has been much debased of late so I will call him a brick."  You won't know this but when I used to be a lurker here I always used to read your posts first!!  I've had so much support from you - and you never even knew it!  Thank you.  

Almamay - lots of love to you

Dawn - hugs and kisses.  When do you fly?

Lesleyj - hope you had a lovely weekend with DH.  Have you got the laptop back now?   Good luck getting ready - not long now!!  Are you travelling via Italy again?

Sasha - not long now !  Good luck!

Bluebell - kisses  

WWAV - lots of love  

Rsmum - I loved your post telling us it won't be long now.  Yes what an incredible journey you've been on - you are such an inspiration!  WWAV is right you do deserve such happiness.      Loved your 'push push' story too!  

Beth - glad you liked the post about the babies - I expect you know it already deep down.  Good luck !  Have everything crossed for you.

Also have you all heard that Heffalump's little Zachary has arrived!  Well done Em!  

Lots of love to all

Jaydi xxx


----------



## Newday

Thanks for asking jaydi I've taken last BCP today and I am hoping for af on Friday then it will be two weeks after that

dawn


----------



## Womb with a View

Good luck Newday. x


----------



## Fidget

New home this way ladies 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=139051.0


----------



## Fidget

​
The List is Growing !!!


Abroadie Ladies in Waiting  

Coconutkym FET    Testing 20/09    


Abroadie's Miracles 

MichelleM72 IVI Valencia DE FET   
Kasia IM Barcelona DE IVF March  
twiggy2 Ceram DE IVF 2006   
SaraJane Fertimed Cz DE IVF    
Joeyad DE IVF IM Barcelona   
Beanie10 Ceram DE  
badgerb Ceram DE   
Cesca Ceram DE IVF   
Safarigirl Ceram DE IVF   
earthe kitt Invamed DE   
HEM IVI Barcelona DE   
Nat210 Ceram DE   
Vindo Serum Athens DE    
Boakie Ceram DE   
Hola69 Altra Vita DE   
Becca1969 EGV, Latvia DE  
Radnorgirl  
Brownowl CFC DE   
Lazydog Ceram DE   
WWAV! (AJ)IM Barcelona DE   
Janeup IVI DE IVF   EDD 27/12/07 
Sally123 IM Barcelona DE IVF  
Druzy  
Bonnie/b123     EDD 02/03/08
Plurps IM DEDS   
RSMUM Reprofit DE   EDD 03/05/08 
Solar2001 DE ICSI at Imfer in Murcia  
Ms Minerva DE IVF    EDD 05/11/08

Good Luck to all those waiting for tx   
*
Abroadie Crew   * 

*
SPAIN   * 

Jet Ceram  
Penelope Positive Ceram 
Bel Ceram 
River Ceram 
Jassie Ceram 
Casey Ceram 
Pinkpaula Ceram 
Andream Ceram 
Valie Ceram 
Kone Ceram 
Nat210 Ceram 
NikkiAnk Ceram  
Nosnic Ceram 
Meercat Ceram 
Lozzy Ceram 
Shazzer Ceram 
LaraB Ceram 
Boakie Ceram 
Rosalind Ceram 
Reb Ceram DE 
Lazydog Ceram  
GeorgieB Ceram  
Jaydi Ceram FET June 08  
crusoe IM Barcelona DE IVF  
AJ London IM Barcelona DE 
Plurps IM Barcelona 
Clararose IM Barcelona 
Louise999 IM Barcelona DE IVF 
Kendra IM Barcelona DE IVF 
Jewel IM Barcelona 
EllieJ IM Barcelona 
Joeyad IM Barcelona 
Marina41 IM Barcelona DE 
roze IVIB DE IVF 
Rozlu IVIB 
nycdreams IVI Barcelona Awaiting donor 
Bluebell IVI Barcelona DE FET 
Pearl IVI DE IVF 
Purplechick IVI DE IVF   
Janeup IVI DE IVF 
Atticus Instituto Cefer IVF 
Radnorgirl Ceram  
MrsBunny Ceram FET Oct 07 
Sally123 IM Barcelona DE IVF 
SpayKay DEIVF at Ordas & Palomo 
Larkles Ceram DE IVF 
Bengal Ceram DE IVF 
coconutkym IM DE IVF 
Jamina DEIVF 
Wendie IVI Alicante 
Solar2001 DE ICSI at Imfer in Murcia 
Ms Minerva DE IVF 

*
Russia   * 

Emer Altra Vita DE awaiting date 

*
 Czech   * 

Weeble Fertimed DE IVF 
SaraJane Fertimed DE IVF 
Babybliss Fertimed IVF 
Dawnguzz DE IVF    
Yonny Reprofit  
RSMUM Reprofit   

*
 Greece   * 

gigglygirl Serum Athens DE IVF 
B123 Serum DE IVF 
Vindo Athens DE 
Mickle Chania DE IVF  
Lesleyj Chania DE IVF 

*
 Germany   * 

Andy_N_Yil Munich ICSI 

*
 South Africa   * 

Brownowl CFC DE IVF  

*
 Turkey   * 

Buster24 Istanbul  IVF 

*
 Poland   * 

Schmoo73 Invimed 
AlmaMay hammersmith/Invimed 
Tea Invimed 

*
 Latvia   * 

*
 Barbados   * 

CLV1978 Barbados IVF 

*
Ukraine   * 

Druzy ISIDA DEIVF 
Mini-me ISIDA DE IVF 

*AWAITING UPDATES   

TinaK IM Barcelona 

I want to wish you all      vibes...

Debs
xxxxx*


----------



## Fidget

I know there are some updates I am missing   if you could let me know and I will do them asap, sorry I seem to have mislaid my list.........

I hope you are all well


----------



## mini-me

Hi girls,

Well I'm back from Kiev with snowbabes on board!

Bluebell, wwav, Jules, Lesleyj and Jaydi - thank you for your kind words, you're all a fantastic support.    

RSMUM - can't believe you're so close now.  I can just imagine the night out scene in my head with the 'push, push' - my friends would be the same!!  

Newday - hope af comes as planned and you can get going.    

Well 4 out of the 5 embies thawed, the 2 cell one didn't make it which I didn't think it would.  They are all 4 cell at day 2, so haven't lost any cells.  I actually got all 4 put back in    due to my track record and the fact that they're frosties!  Hopefully 1 or 2 takes.    I'm feeling a lot calmer this time, except from wanting to do DH some harm, he's really p*****g me off!  Men!  
Although the 2ww madness has tried to grip me, think I may have mucked up my progynova by taking 2 tablets one day and 4 the next - can't be sure as memory gone to pot!  But the embies would have been day 3 / 4 so I can't see it making a difference.  My IBS had returned with a vengeance again - does it everytime with the medication.  Apparently it doesn't affect it, but I had to take buscopan (was allowed to take it during first ever tx so must be ok) whilst in Kiev, there's nothing worse than having a dodgy stomach when away from home!  Sorry if tmi    Won't take anymore medication now as the embies will hopefully be burrowing in soon!  

Better go as DH wants the computer as we're going wireless today - may explain if I'm absent for a few days!!!

Love to all,
mini-me
xxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Mini-me - that's great news, sounds like you have some really good frosties on board. I have eveything crossed for you. Sorry that the IBS returned, not what you want when you are travelling.  Hope that DH takes good care of you during the 2ww!   

Wishing you the very best of luck!

Dawn - hope that AF shows up on time! Then you will be on your way! 

Jules xxx


----------



## ElleJay

Wow - computer deprived for a long weekend and we get a nice new thread while I'm gone!  Thanks Fidget - hope it brings us luck and you get to list lots of BFPs from now on!  I have just realised I'm not on the list - can you please add me under Greece Chania DE IVF (same as Mickle - are you still around Mickle?).

Dawn - fingers are sooooo crossed for you for this next cycle - hope AF arrives on Friday so you can get started on the meds.

Jules - is the sickness going off at all yet? love to you.

RSMum - it is wonderful that your littlie will be here so soon, I am excited for you - and your friends sound wicked!

Bonnie - love to you and your littlies as always

AlmaMay - Hi, how are you getting on?

Mini-Me - four snowbabes - Ukrainian Easter has really proved to be lucky for you - and your little ones must be so happy to be back somewhere warm and snuggly!  I will cross fingers for you too.  Stay sane on the 2ww (easier said than done I know)!

Sasha - I will move onto crossing toes now! Really good luck for next week - I will be thinking of you.

Lots of love

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## Sasha B

Hi everyone,

I am typing in a whirl of excitement. EC is confirmed for Friday and all being well ET will be on Sunday. I have had to rush around like a mad thing booking flights, hotels, packing for Bella (food, clothes etc) as she will be staying with her nan. I haven't even given a thought to packing for myself. I am working tomorrow as well which is a good thing (I usually work Fridays but I have a training day tomorrow and get Friday off instead!) and also Thursday so think I'll probably be running around like a headless chicken until I leave. This will probably be my last post until i get back on Tuesday. I can't believe how quickly its come around. 

Lesley, I shall be thinking of you too xxx

Mini-me, four snow babes! Wow! I really hope that they make themselves at home (well maybe not all four  ).

Bluebell, wanted to IM you but haven't had time. Sending you lots of love xxx

Love to everyone else,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Sasha - wow, that was quick! Wishing you the very best of luck and well done for getting everything booked!

Jules xx


----------



## Sasha B

Booked everything in half an hour! That must be a record  . Hope the tx does as smoothly.


----------



## ElleJay

Sasha - That is really great news!  Well done with getting organised in such a short time - good luck!

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## earthe kitt

Good luck Sash - we'll have a word with him upstairs this Sunday

Hi everyone else - lurk occasionally but hope to be a resource to anyone who wants to contact me directly with any queries about Invimed

Jo


----------



## Newday

Good luck Sahsa

Say hello to brno for me

dawn


----------



## bluebell

GOOD LUCK LOVELY SASHA !!!!!!!!             

...and good luck with your 2WW Mini-me. 4 frosties .... fantastic news !!!!!!!!!! Could we have the 1st ever Abroadies quads ?!  Wishing you all the best and hope the IBS settles down for you.
  
Bluebell xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## crusoe

Sasha - loads of love and luck coming your way          

Mini-me  WOW 4 on board !!!      You are a brave girl I was scared when I had 3 transferred once - I didn't dare tell my mum I think she would have freaked at the thought of helping us with triplets. I hope and pray that some (or all) of your lovely frosties are snuggling down for the long haul!!     

Must go - I have our social worker coming in a bit for home study session number 5 - the end is finally coming into view.  

Love to all abroadies - Bel and Jaydi - I will reply to your PM's soon.

Crusoe  
xxxx


----------



## bluebell

Wow Crusoe, how exciting !  Can't wait until your littl'un is with you !!! Bluebell xxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Oh Crusoe, how exciting! Visit number 5! You are well on your way now to being a forever Mummy to a very lucky child.

Bloobs - big hello!

Jo - good to hear from you, I am sure that your family are keeping you busy!

Bonnie - hope that you and your family are all well.

Jules xxx


----------



## mini-me

Sasha - so excited for you, good luck for Sunday!      
I can't think of a nicer person to be on the 2ww with. xxx

Crusoe - how exciting, you'll soon be a mummy. xxx

Thank you for all your kind words again, but hopefully it won't be the abroadies first quads bluebell!    I wasn't being brave at all when I had 4 put in, more like stupid desperation.  Mind you I can't imagine 1 taking, let alone all 4.  I feel like my body has killed them off already - I started taking prednisolone the day after et (2dt).  I can't imagine it ever working for me, I wish I could see into my womb to see what is going on (Womb With A View would be good!) then at least I'd know and wouldn't have to take medications needlessly for a week.  But as it is, I don't have a mirror to my womb so tablets, pessaries and needles continue!  

The IBS has eased up a lot - it especially seemed better after the progesterone injections    Don't think they're going to introduce painful intramuscular injections into the butt for a cure though!!    I took an extra day off today just to be sure, but definitely back to school tomorrow.  Not too a difficult day, but I do have games (cricket) last thing!!  

Love to all
mini-me
xxx


----------



## Jaydi

Welcome home Mini-me -it sounds like you have some great embies there - well done.  It sounds like the 2ww gremlins are acting up already and making you feel negative but don't worry we'll get 'em for you!!        Fortunately you don't have to feel positive to get a big fat positive - just get through the next 2 weeks.  Your frosties sound really good all surviving the thaw but one -  I think you can feel really positive about that.  I know what you mean about a camera !!  I always feel the same way - it's so hard not knowing.  Don't go insane with it all - just keep checking in with us - we know what it's like!      

I got in a muddle with my progy just before I left for Spain - I think we have all done it at some time so don't worry.  I can recommend drawing on the packet with one of those permanent pens so you have each day divided up and you know where you are - just like for the BCP - but in blocks of 3 or however many you take a day.  It's impossible to remember with a hormone head isn't it?  I always think DH should remember for me but he's worse than me without the hormone head!   I've got everything crossed for you!  

Sasha - Good luck!  A huge pat on the back for you - look what you've achieved !!  It must be a very emotional time for you - we're all behind you sending you positive vibes all the way.      

Crusoe !  So excited that you've nearly completed your home study - that's fabulous.  Sounds like you have a great social worker there - I hope they take good care of you.

Jules how are you doing?  What's next for you ?  Midwives, scans ?  Would love to hear about YOU.

Lesleyj - not long now.  Thinking of you.  

Dawn - not long for you either - I hope AF comes on time.  Good luck!  

Rsmum - hope you're all packed.  So exciting.  

Earthe Kitt - it's good to hear from you.  Glad you still pop in for a lurk.  x

Bonnie - how are you all doing?  I hope you're not feeling exhausted.  Thinking of you.  Big hugs.  

Bluebell - lots of love x

WWAV - love to you x

I haven't got any news.  Will go back for frosties sometime in June I expect but it depends on AF (doesn't it always!!).  In the meantime I'm enjoying taking a break from it.  Found a new job I want to apply for so putting all my energy into that - it's a welcome distraction from wondering about the frosties.  It's so hard to balance career and treatment isn't it?  I don't know what the answer is but looking back it seems I've wasted so many years where the next tx was just round the corner - so better not change jobs in case it affects my fertility chances.  Easy to see with hindsight eh?  

Lots of love to all Abroadies  

Jaydi xxx


----------



## mini-me

Jaydi - you're so right, the 2ww gremlins have got hold of me!  I should feel positive as the embies are good, but so were the ones on my last 2 de transfers.  However, this time my womb should be in much better shape after the extensive hysteroscopy in February.  So even with my hormone head and 'temper', I'll try to stay positive!  

Totally know what you mean about balancing career (pays for it after all!) and tx.  I feel like I've put my life on hold for the last 6 years.  
Hope af turns up when it's supposed to and good luck with the job application.      xxx

I'm back off to watch Colin Firth as Mr Darcy on DVD - just watched Lizzie refusing his first marriage proposal, great stuff!  I just love watching that adaptation of 'Pride and Prejudice', I see something new in it every time.  Only read the book once though and that was at school   Not very intellectual for a teacher, I'm afraid!    I started reading 'Me and Mr Darcy' on the way back from Kiev, which inspired me to watch it again.  Not a bad way to spend the 2ww before going back to work I suppose!  
Anyway, I've rambled on long enough.

Love
mini-me xxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Mini-me - I didnt feel positive at all about my last treatment, it was my last go, we had decided that, and I had resigned myself to having an only child really....even went hill walking a couple of days after ET, probably not recommended but it didn't do me any harm! 

Sometimes it is easier to go through the hell that is the 2ww thinking it hasn't worked, IYSWIM...someone once said, "it is not the despair, I can cope with the despair, it is the hope that I can't cope with!" Which I think sums it up for me!

Are you on Gestone injections? They are horrible!

Sorry, wittering away!

Nuchal scan was fine, ridiculous low risk from 21 year old eggies! Still suffering nausea, it eases up for a day then comes back with a vengence, DH has nicknamed me "Queasy Lizzy"

Jules xx


----------



## crusoe

Hi everyone

Sorry this is a self-indulgent post but we are celebrating and I wanted to share some good news for once with my lovely abroadie friends who have supported me through so much ....

[fly]We have been given a date for approval at adoption panel... 
Roll on the 21st July[/fly]​If we are approved the bar will be open that evening and drinks will be on me!!!

Love to all - Mini-me hang on in there    

Crusoe


----------



## safarigirl

crusoe, fantastic news - the bar will be open, and you will be sitting on a very comfy chair, while we are all around you chatting, serving you drinks and speaking about your baby.... so happy for you, you have stuck out this road, and i am so very happy to hear the wheels are turning quite quickly for you now ... you deserve it .... and i cant wait to see what lucky child has chosen you to be their parents ....

jo good to hear from you, i must email you sometime, sorry i keep forgetting, but think of you often ....

big hello to everyone with sepcial thoughts to sasha and mini me ....


----------



## mini-me

Crusoe - absolutely brilliant news!!  Ditto the bar will definitely be open and we'll all be there. xxxx

Jules - spot on with "it is not the despair, I can cope with the despair, it is the hope that I can't cope with!" - sums it up totally!  Great the nuchal scan was good, but I hope you're not too ' Queasy Lizzy' for too much longer now you've passed the 12 week mark.
Yes, I'm on the Ukranian equivalent of gestone, it's getting more bearable though  . xxxx

Safarigirl - thanks for your kind thoughts. xxxx

love mini-me
xxx


----------



## ElleJay

Crusoe - I am more chuffed than a chuffed thing to hear that you have a date for the adoption panel - well done you! and good job you painted that room, as it will have an occupant before you know it!

Mini-Me - stay sane! Try to kick those gremlins into touch - I am always ok in the first week of the 2ww, and then the second one comes along and bites me in the bum... take care - think of Colin Firth whenever doubt sets in (might try that one myself!).

Jaydi - Good luck with the job application - I think you are doing the right thing (speaking as someone who always passed up chances that I now know I shouldn't have).

Jules - Glad that the scan went well, sorry that you are still vomming - can you aim at DH?

Lots of love

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## bluebell

Crusoe ...........yippeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee !!              

Sooooooooooooooooooo happy for you.  I'll be at that bar and you'll have to drag me out at the end of the evening !  Mine's a large glass fo red wine to start with.  I'm placing my order now !

Bluebell xxxxx


----------



## earthe kitt

crusoe - tinkin Of  u  

Brain gone  v v  v v v v tired - not babe related just work, home and finance pressure,  and a very good, supportive friend of 49 dying b4 her time - anyday now just 4 months afta diagnosis - cancer is horrible   

But so gud to see see RSMUM about to deliver, Sasha wid hope, Crusoe gettin dere and ovva abroadies progressin

Loadsaluv

Jo XXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## RSMUM

Crusoe - what wonderful, wonderful news! I was SO excited to read your post...oh God hun, you are gettting there, so close now - we are all willing you on..this is fantastic!  I would jump about but I am trying to keep very still with my legs crossed until at least Saturday - so this will have to do.....        

Mini-Me - the last week is THE WORST isn't it? ALWAYS!I think you are still on a kind of high from the rollercoaster of tx the first week and then....scary,scary stuff.. I did Gestone for the first 3 months..I was lucky, my GP clinic did it and a friend did the weekend ones....painful sometimes but it was reassuring to know I was giving my body a strong support of Progesterone each day. I was on steroids too - only 1mg and was lucky, the only side effects were being bloated adn headaches when I came off them..not too bad..I know some people suffer a lot more..hang in there hun

Oh Jo - so so sad to read your post about your friend - such awful news... hun

Sorry for no other personals, I am freaking out a bit today..DH is STILL stuck in London with no car and my offcial  (NHS )due date is SATURDAY. I am getting back pain and AF pains now and waddling A LOT - DD thinks it's hilarious! if things start happening after the last train has gone I don't know HOW he is goign to get home. He seems quite convinced the baby will come when it's convenient 
( i.e. Sat morning after the bank holiday rush hour or any time after that!  ) and is rushing to get all his work done by Friday evening..whereas my mum and dad are on stand-by ..... Anyway, I am seeing the MW today so we'll see what she says..

sorry for the " me " post but am a bit     at the mo

D Xxxxxx


----------



## MrsBunny

OOOH! I just had to come on and say how pleased I am for you Crusoe 
        
- July 21st will be here before you know it and I'll be joining the celebrations in the bar. Thanks for sharing the news with us.

RSMUM - sounds like you're getting close, but then you can never really tell! Isn't it annoying when your DH seems to be so laid back about it all and you're on the verge of panic thinking he's not going to be there!
Maybe he should hire a car on Friday just in case he is stranded..... and drive home in it anyway. It would certainly put YOUR mind at rest! Anyway, happy waddling  

Mini-me - 4 frosties - how fantastic! Hopefully at least one of them will have got a comfy space on the sofa (!). Hope your DH is behaving now and that the IBS is settling down. Fingers crossed for you      

Sasha, very best of luck with your tx, you deserve success after everything you've been through to get to this stage. Lots of love and        
(and sorry I forgot you on my last roll call!) xxx

Lots of love to everyone
Mrs Bunny xxxx


----------



## cat68

Hi Ladies,

Can I join you? Been posting on the Polish thread but not much going on there at the moment!  I'm booked in for an appt with Invimed Warsaw on the 6th May for an initial consultation, so am both nervous and excited at the same time. Going on my own as Dh looking after Ds so will be joining me further along if we get to the IVF/ICSI stage.

I'd just like to say thanks to the ladies who have PM me over the past week or so especially Earthe and Sasha who post on this thread. I've PMed you both! Looking forward to getting to know you

Love and Hugs

Cat xx


----------



## Jaydi

Welcome Cat - we love Abroadies virgins !   Good luck with your appointment next week.  It is an adventure when you first think about going abroad for treatment isn't it?  But on here it feels the most normal thing in the world.  Will be thinking of you.  

Helloooo Mrs Bunny - it's so lovely to see Bunny's pic pop up again.  Big hugs as always.  

Crusoe !!  Wow Wow Wow - your news is so exciting.  It is all happening so quickly for you - they must be really thrilled to have found you.  Of course they are - we all knew.  And all I have in my head is that you could have your son or daughter with you by Christmas!!  What a special time that will be.  So happy for you.          

Rsmum - Now is the time for "me" posts !!!!  If not now then when?  I wonder if your DH's way of coping is to pretend it's not happening.  I worked with a guy whose wife was expecting their first child.  When he got the call to meet her at the hospital he started running around not knowing what to do first - and then he picked up the 'Having a baby' book that he was supposed to be reading in his lunch hour each day but he had never opened!  We had to calm him down and send him off.    Some men just don't seem so prepared do they?  But you'll be fine - he will get home !!
Hope your midwife can reassure you today.  Look after yourself.  

Earthe Kitt - I'm so sorry to hear about your friend.  I lost a close friend who was only 44 and it is soooo hard.  It's all wrong isn't it?  Lots of love and hugs.  

Mini-me - hope you are feeling better today and you've kept away those gremlins.  It sounds very positive that you've had the hysteroscopy - I've heard of lots of women here who got a BFP right after they had it done.  I love the BBC adaptation of Pride and Prejudice.  Actually I watched the whole thing one Sunday recently when didn't feel like moving off the sofa !  I kept thinking just one more.  Did you know there was a programme on Sunday called 'Miss Austen regrets'?  See if it is being repeated.  No Colin Firth though.  

Jules - so glad the scan went well - you must be able to see much more by now.  How exciting.  Sorry you're not feeling tip top - I hope it passes soon.  

Sasha - thinking of you.  

Lesleyj - how are your plans going?  

Love to everyone

Jaydi xxx


----------



## Fidget

Mrs M happy birthday honey


----------



## Ms Minerva

Thank you!!   Gone all shy now.....

Crusoe - so pleased to read that your adoption plans are tearing ahead, how exciting!

Welcome to Cat! 

MrsBunny - always lovely to hear from you, think of you often.  

Lesleyj - how are things?

Jo - so sorry to hear about your dear friend, that is just so terribly sad and so wrong to die so young big hugs  

Me? Very well and happy but still "Queasy Lizzy" don't you just love sypathetic DHs?! 

So nothing exciting for dinner tonight, I have just eaten a huge bowl of noodles of all things for lunch, what a carb fest, but feel better for it.

Jules xx


----------



## Jaydi

Jules  

Happy Birthday!  Fancy going all shy on us and not telling us  

Hope you have a fabby day !    

Can you have another birthday say on 1st June where you can have that special meal and really make the most of eating for two??    

Lots of love  

Jaydi xxx


----------



## bluebell

HAPPY birthday Jules !!!!!!!!!   

Debs, keep those leggies crossed tight !

Bluebell xxx


----------



## cat68

Thanks Jaydi and Jules for the warm welcome. Jules, Happy Birthday and congratulations on your pregnancy, hope you have a healthy and uneventful rest of pg. 

Cat xx


----------



## ElleJay

Jules - Happy Birthday!  Hope you can persuade DH to spoil his Queasy Lizzy today!

Cat - Welcome!

Debs - thinking of you, I am sure bubs will hold on until his poppa is there to catch her as she pops out!

Jaydi - How are you getting on?

Dawn - hope AF arrives so that you are able to schedule everything.

Mrs Bunny - Hi and hugs to you.

I am starting to get the colleywobbles about next week - scared I'm out there on my own, worrying that my lining won't be right, worrying that I won't have any embies, worrying about what the high dose steroid and the Heparin are likely to do to me - you all know what I mean.......and I am already bloating from the Podgynova.  Won't be able to get through the door soon (and I live in a converted stable, so my doors are really wide!)  

Hormones are hell!  

Lots of love

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## Sasha B

Lesley, wish I could say something to take the nerves away. When are you flying out? I'll be thinking of you hun. Unfortunately I don't have internet on site where I am staying so I'll have to catch up with your news when I get back.

Mini-me, hang in there hun. The 2ww is a crazy ride. Hope it passes quickly for you.

HAPPY BIRTHDAY JULES!!!

Crusoe, fantastic news about your approval pannel date. Roll on July!

Dawn, I'm going to Warsaw, not Brno. Long story but because of work commitments I could only do a cycle in May but Stepan couldn't fit me in so being the wonderful person that he is, he allowed me to transport some sperm to Poland for use in this next fresh cycle.

Cat, looking forward to meeting you on Monday!

Deb, I might not be around when your little one makes her appearence but I'll log on as soon as I get home. Hope Dh gets back in plaenty of time for the big event.

Hello to Bloobs, Jaydi, Mrs Bunny, Earthe Kitt, AlmaMay, Safari girl & all you other lovely Abroadies.

Love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## ElleJay

Hi Sasha - You are such a sweetie - thank you!  Have you heard how your donor did with EC today?  As I said before, everything is crossed for you, and I really hope that this go gives you your BFP.

I fly off at 6am on Tuesday, and I think that transfer will be on Friday - so only got to hold it together for another week, and then I get sedated with the Progesterone for my 2ww.... 

Love

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## Jaydi

Hi all  

Jules did you have a lovely evening?  Hope you managed to eat something!

Rsmum - You're allowed to waddle as strangely as you like!  Thinking of you x

Mini-me - lots of love to you  

Cat - when do you fly?  Hope it goes well for you.

Sasha - Bon Voyage - hope your trip goes splendidly.  Thinking of you.  

Lesleyj - I thought you seemed to be coping a bit too well - I'm glad you've said it out loud now that you are feeling a tad scared.  Sorry you're feeling like that but it seems very normal to me.  There seems to be loads of hurdles ahead doesn't there? - but remember it's just one step at a time - don't look too far ahead on the rollercoaster!  Once you're underway it will all fall into place - it will all come back to you and everyone at the clinic and even the hotel will all be familiar so you won't feel so alone. Once you are there you'll start to feel really ready and on top of things.  And don't forget we're all here rooting for you!!  Yeah hormones are hell !  You are right.  Big hugs.  

I'm doing ok thanks.  I thought AF had turned up early (day 18!) but has all settled down again now so may still be on track to go out for FET in June.  Won't know for another week or so.  I'm trying not to think about it much.  I'm applying for a new job and just wondered what you girls think about buying interview clothes before you've even posted the application??  What am I like?   Was in town at lunchtime and just couldn't resist.    I fancy going for an interview all summery in lovely colours rather than black black and more black.  Why are offices like that? 

Love to everyone

Jaydi xxx


----------



## ElleJay

Hi Jaydi - coping well?  Me? Nope - not this time round for some reason - and missing DH badly, which doesn't help. Nervous excitement has given way to dread....maybe I am coming to the end of the line?

Anyway - just you remember to post that application off and your shopping spree will be legitimate!  And summery colours at an interview will get you remembered.  It's not the colours that matter, it's the style of the outfit - though the weather may have some bearing!  I think that offices are black and more black because we are all mourning having to be there in the first place! (Oh - just my office then?)

Lots of love to everyone - and to Sasha especially over in Warsaw - 

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Lesleyj - thinking of you and wishing you all the best, I am still on heparin at the moment and it is OK and I have taken steroids in the past, they have been OKish too!

Wishing you all the best!  

Sasha - the very, very best to luck to you!  

RSMUM - waiting for your news!  

Jules xxx


----------



## ElleJay

Thanks Jules - I'm just a bit sorry for myself at the moment - hopefully a bit of sunshine will sort me out.  What dose of Hep are you on, and how is the bruising?

On to something more important - did you have a lovely birthday?

Love

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## cat68

Hi everyone,

This is such as friendly board! Think I will enjoy it.

Jaydi - Good luck with your FET for June. What clinic are you having the treatment at? Re interview clothing. Think it's a good idea to buy clothing the brighter the better, it will get you noticed. Like the PMA.

Jules- Hope you had a great birthday and your not feeling too queasy now, that's the downside of being pg, but it won't last! honestly

Lesley- Hope the treatment goes well. Good luck and safe journey there.

RSmum - I bet you can't wait for your little arrival. Any signs yet?

Crusoe- Hope the adoption panel goes well.

Hi to Bluebell, Mini Me, Earthe, safari girl and Mrs Bunny and Sasha.

I'm getting really nervous about my imminent appt at Invimed Warsaw on Tuesday. Flying out Monday and Sasha has kindly said that she will meet me in the city centre after she has her ET. Hope I don't wear her out with all my questions! My Dh won't be coming to the 1st appt as looking after Ds who doesn't want to miss school. Hopefully the treatment will coincide with the half term break and they will both come over for part of the time.

Love and Hugs

Cat xx  

P.S Does anyone know how to work the smiley icons as I click on them and they don't appear on the text!


----------



## Jaydi

Hi Cat

Sorry your smileys aren't working yet - I wonder if you've got 'Don't use smileys' checked under 'Additional Options' ? Here is the link about it. Or are you using 'Quick Reply' ? I don't think they work with this unless you type the Smileys manually :

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?action=help;page=post

If you have the cursor in the message box then normally it should work when you click on any of the Smileys.

Good luck! 

I'm having treatment at Ceram clinic in Marbella, Spain. We did 2 attempts in the UK with my own eggs but then got the talk about needing to try donor eggs next if we realistically wanted to end up with a baby. It was quite a shock at the time and took a while to come to terms with but it feels right now. I only have one ovary - (or half really!) due to previous problems with endometriosis and ovarian cysts so I wasn't managing to make enough eggs and then of course the quality isn't so good at my age. On our first DE cycle at Ceram last June I got pregnant but sadly miscarried at 7 weeks. We have just done a second cycle but got a BFN. We have 2 frosties to go back for soon - never had frosties before. After that I don't know. Are you using a donor or your own? I remember feeling quite nervous on our first visit to an overseas clinic but you'll soon be put at ease - actually most people find it a very positive experience going abroad for treatment compared to their experience of the UK clinics. I wonder how it can be so different but it is. Do you actually fly on Tuesday morning? I'm sure it will all be fine and you're so lucky to be able meet up with the fabulous Sasha - what a woman!

Lesleyj - hope you're feeling ok. It will probably be better once you set off - it's the anticipation that is so hard isn't it? 

Have a lovely long weekend everyone

Love Jaydi xxx


----------



## AlmaMay

Hi Abroadies,

Jules - Happy Belated Birthday

Cat - I've used my own eggs for TX at Invimed.  I have posted TONS of helpful information on the Warsaw thread including a mini guide to the city if you can be bothered going through the old threads.  I stopped posting there because girls were only using the information and not adding any new information.  These kind of self help boards just won't work if information is only going in one direction.  People might feel that they don't have anything to add but everybody does.  i.e. I would have never tried the chilli hot chocolate at Wendel if Tea hadn't suggested it or walked down Nowy Swait unless Eartha Kitt had raved about it.  I also write a private blog that I will give you access to if you IM me you email.  The one thing I would suggest is to make a list of questions and bring a pen and paper to write it all down.  I've met Dr Anna and she is very thorough.  You can ask her any number of questions and she will answer in full.  I found that in the UK they are less forth coming.  

Sasha - Is your phone working in Warsaw?  I've texted you.

Lesley - I just want to give you a big hug to make all the worry go away.  Never forget to remind your self how strong you actually are (not how you feel) and how when you are holding your baby all this pain of anticipation will slip away and joy will have replaced it in your heart.  

RSMUM - I hope you are holding your little one very soon.

Jaydi - I've done a lot of cycles and the only way I've gotten through it was dealing with the next thing in front of me.  The next appt, next injection, next tablet, next blood test etc.  I couldn't possibly think beyond the next cycle.  

Crusoe - I'm so thrilled for you and thanks for updating us.  

I've been feeling pretty sorry for myself.  May marks the anniversary of our starting to try for a family.  It's now been 14 years.  

Ooops.  Just got a text from my friend so I'm going to have to run.  He's taking me to Costco.  I've never been.  

Love to all the Abroadies!

Yours,
Almamay


----------



## RSMUM

Almamay - Just wanted to send you the biggest of hugs hun! You ( and Jaydi ) are soo right - for me, it's the same - the ONLY way to get through each tx is step-by-tep - each scan, blood test, change in medication, appointment etc.. ..is a hurdle to get over, it can be far too overwhelming if you look at the big picture of it all - just being determined to bash my way though each stage one by one - that's been the only way to cope I think. I also agree wholeheartedly about sharing info..sometimes I have felt embarrassed about going on about myself and my experinces but then I have found that something that was a small thing to me made a big difference to someone else.

Just wanted to say thanks to you all for your kind wishes and lovely support - today is my (NHS ) official due day so I'm a bit     ..no signs though so I think she's more likely to appear when teh IVF docs say - MAY 8th/9th - we'll see...meanwhile the knicker and boob checking continues!  

Love and best wishes to you all and hope you have a great bank holiday w'end..any exciting plans?

D XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Jaydi

Hi AlmaMay - big hugs - so sorry things are tough right now.  Anniversaries are sooo hard aren't they.  Lots of love to you.  
Thanks so much for your encouraging words about only dealing with the next thing in front.  That's what I'm doing but at the back of my mind I thought I should be able to plan ahead too.  But I can't.  Next step is to persuade my new GP to do my blood tests for me and that's a big enough hurdle.  Thanks - I feel reassured that what I'm able to manage is normal.
I really agree with you about self-help boards and how everyone needs to give a bit.  I end up not wanting to reply to someone's question when I know they're probably not going to reply.  Well I do want to but it feels rather like broadcasting rather than having a sort of conversation doesn't it?  It's ok being a help desk sometimes isn't it?  But you need a lot of energy for it.  We've all had so much information and support from FFers it's only fair to make the effort to put a bit back - or at least reply!  That's why it's great to have Abroadies where everyone supports each other.  In other places some people just post once to get their info and then you never hear from them again - not even to say cheers.

Rsmum - thinking of you all time !  Thanks for your insight into how to get through this.  I feel relieved to hear the only way to get through is step-by-step.  That's all I can manage!

Much appreciated guys

Love Jaydi xxx


----------



## cat68

Hi again,

Not doing much tonight as want to do some last minute bits before I go on Monday to Warsaw. Still can't believe I'm doing it! Very excited now! Dh laid back about it as always!

Jaydi- Thanks for your words of encouragement. I'm using my own eggs for the time being, hopefully there not all shrivelled up as yet!!

Alma May- Thanks for your useful suggestions about the treatment. I will take my notepad and pens to take down important points. I've read your posts on the Invimed Poland board parts 1 to 3 and found it very insightful. Thanks so much for that. I think between you and the other ladies that have been to Invimed that has persuaded me to seek treatment there. I've heard a lot of good things about Doc Rok and Dr Annetta. I''ll IM you my email address for further info. thanks. Are you going back to start treatment again in the near future? Wow 14 years ttc. You must be a very resilient lady and very strong. Hope you get that well deserved BFP really soon.

RS Mum - Wishing you all the best for the safe delivery of your little one. Not long to go now!

Have a great bank holiday whatever your doing

Love
Cat xx


----------



## crusoe

Hi all

Just a quick message for RSmum - just to say you are in my thoughts ... I can't believe the knicker/knocker checking continues even at this stage!!! I really hope you get to meet your little girl really soon ...

Lots of love (and to all the other abroadies too)
Crusoe

Must go DH is cooking and I can smell the faint whiff of burning ....


----------



## Ms Minerva

Crusoe - on the very rare occasions that DH cooks, I can tell when dinner is ready by the smoke alarm going off, let alone faint whiff of burning!  

Lesleyj - I am on 20mg Clexane AKA Heparin twice a day, they are rather stingy and do bruise. Thinking of you.

Almamay - big hugs to you, what a horrible anniversary for you to have to endure.

Cat - best of luck for your trip to Warsaw

Jaydi - each step is a step closer, that is how I have always viewed treatment and now I feel the same way about this pregnancy, but the worry never ends, you just worry about different things.  

Sasha - thinking of you, I have everything crossed for you, hope that leaving DD is not too painful for you. 

Thank you to everyone one for my birthday wishes! Very kind    

Jules xxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hi there everyone,
I'm the worst FFer in the world but am crazy busy all the bloomin time and barely getting chance to have a poo. I'm sure you'll be relieved that I have in fact prioritised defecation but put my abroadie posts on hold!

Hope to catch up with a longer post tomorrow or Mon but in the meantime...

YAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO for Crusoe and your lovely DH. I'm SO pleased things are moving the right way for you and can't wait to hear more about it.

And Debs- thinking of you loads this week and crossing all my limbs for an easy painless birth. Thanks for the IM, will wait to hear your news . 

Jaydi-    Sending you a massive   - sorry, hun. Here if you need a shoulder to cry on.    

Laters, taters!
Love
Giggly
xx


----------



## cat68

Hi Crusoe, Giggly and Jules and anyone else that follows,

Well not long now until I fly to Warsaw. My flights at 8.10am from Liverpool(flying with Wizzair) tomorrow. Not packed yet but won't need too much as only staying 1 night. 

I will meet up with the lovely Sasha  as she will still be there until Tues I think.  I'm staying in the city centre and plan to get the metro from my hotel to the clinic. I'm also going to be checking out apartments for my next visit if we are fortunate to be IVF compatitable  .

I will write again and tell you how I went on. Rsmum good luck with your arrival of the little un. Hope she comes soon!

Love and Hugs

Cat xx


----------



## Jaydi

Oooh Cat - love the smileys!      

Just popped in to say Bon Voyage - have a good trip.  Will be thinking of you. 

Giggly - great to hear from you.  Can't wait to hear your news - maybe take the laptop into the loo??   Actually I have a friend who does that - she can't get any peace from the family sometimes so she locks herself in the bathroom with her laptop - but then one day her husband skyped her!!  

Lesleyj - thinking of you !  Have everything crossed.  

Mini-me - hope you're doing ok.  Big hugs.  

Sasha -      

Love to Rsmum, Crusoe, Jules, Bonnie,  Almamay, Safarigirl, Bluebell, Dawn, Mrs Bunny and all you fabby Abroadies  

Jaydi xxx


----------



## Jaydi

p.s. forgot to say - Crusoe I LOVE the ticker!!

J x


----------



## crusoe

Thanks Jaydi - I love it too .... the times I have dreamt of having a ticker counting down my pregnancy ...

Enjoy the long weekend everyone - I am painting golden balls!!!!

GG - great to hear from you!!!

Cat - good luck to you       

Crusoe
xxx


----------



## three_stars

Dear Abroadie friends,

First of all
Crusoe-- I LOVE to see you with a ticker.  It must be so exciting to know that all the efforts you are making now are actually certain to end with a child coming into your life.  That has got to feel good.  The time will pass so quickly for you these next few months and then your life will change forever.

RS MUM-  You have got to have given birth!!!  Anyone have news?  I hope it is/ has all going well and you are going gaga over your little baby girl.

Sasha!!!  ET already!!! wow.  I hope this works for you this cycle after the long battle you have had to make it happen.  

Jules-  I have a package of homopathic tablets that are for nausea... only I forgot I had them and just now found them when packing!!  Shall I find out for you what they are?  Mostly I made up ziploc bags of trailmix of sorts and nibbled on it a lot.. make sure you include almonds.. godd for nausea.. also ginger.

Lesleyj-  Oh hun!!!  WIsh I could give you a big hug.  You have really stuck with this so well and normal to have ups and downs.  The sun of Chania and good welcome you have there from Monica should turn your spirits around soon.
Almamay-  Hugs to you too!!! Try not to think how long you have been doing this but how soon you will stop doing it if your next cycle works )

Hello - also to mini-me, cat, safarigirl, Jo, GG, AJ, Jaydi, Bluebell, Mrs Bunny and all our other lovelies!!!!


Please forgive me for me shorter and less often posts but know that they come with as much love and interest for all of you and your journeys as before... just seem to have a baby feeding or fussing at all times so makes it quite difficult to type.  My stress levels are maxing out at times lately but that is to be expected I guess with all the tasks I have at hand besides the twins ( trying to sell in London, downturn in market, finances, need to find a new home and move before summer, etc. etc.    I knew all this was going to be hard at times and it is, so just trying to cope and continue as best I can. Having no family or friends near to help is the hardest part... would have been so much better to have been moved before the twins came but wasn't to be.

Much Love,

Bonnie


----------



## mini-me

Hi girls,
Hope the bank holiday weekend is treating you all well.

Sasha - you will have had et by now, hope all went well.  You'll soon be at home with little Bella.  

Cat - hope the visit to Warsaw brings good news.

RSMUM - any twinges yet?  Can't wait to hear your little babe has arrived. 

Giggly - great to hear from you, good prioritising!

Jaydi - colours will make you stand out at an interview.  The only woman DH remembers on 'The Apprentice' is ******* and that's because of her clothes!    He then proceeds to have a conversation about what she is wearing!  Having said that, I've always gone for a black suit for interviews. 
Is af playing ball now?  Hope so and roll on June!  

Crusoe - what a lovely ticker.  Golden balls?!  The mind boggles!  Not David Beckham is it?   

Jules - Belated Happy Birthday! 

Alma May -  sorry to hear you're feeling sad at the moment.  

Lesley  - you get the colleywobbles all you like girl, that's what we're here for.  I'd never have got through the 2ww without going crazy if it wasn't for these boards.
Hormones are crazy - I'm like a demented woman at the moment!    

Bluebell - hi and thanks for the IM.  

Boonie - don't apologise for shorter and less often posts, if I'd had 3 children to look after I doubt I'd be able to post at all!  You're an amazing woman to think of us.
Sorry things are a little tough at the moment.  

Well, the 2ww is progressing.  I should test on the 10th, but as it's a Saturday so I'm going to test on Friday (13p2dt) - YIKES!!         I'll be able to get the results the same day that way. I managed to find a clinic to do it for £39 in Brighton, so at least I don't have to go all the way to London for it.  I'm going to be a good girl too and not give in to the evil peesticks either!  
No symptoms really, apart from  progesterone side effects, although DH thinks I'm the worst I've ever been (by far....    ) for mood swings.  Poor DH.
I read over my previous posts during 2ww's and I sounded too negative, so I'm going to be more positive - firstly by telling all you lovely ladies when I test and secondly to say I'm PUPO!!     
Have gone back to work - kids not too bad, but they were a lot more settled before I left!  

Love mini-me
xxx


----------



## ElleJay

Giggly - I think you should follow Jaydi's advice and take the laptop into the loo - I miss your posts!

Crusoe - interesting picture you are conjuring with the painting of golden balls - I am also thinking along the lines of Mr Beckahm!  Anyway - it's lovely to see your ticker!

Cat - You are in very good hands if the lovely Sasha is guiding you in Warsaw - good luck for your appointment.  

Sasha - My fingers are crossed and I'm thinking of you - hope you got loads of lovely embies to go back to their home for the next 9 months.

Almamay - I am so sorry - hug right back atcha - anniversaries of this sort of thing break your heart.

Jaydi - Hope the new GP is nice and speeds through your blood tests, why can't they realise that we don't need the extra hassle of having to beg for any help over here?  Have you sent off that job application yet (that's curiosity - not nagging by the way!)?

Mini-Me - You'll be testing on my transfer day and RSMum's due date, so I hope that turns out to be a good omen for you - look forward to reading your posting of a BFP.

RSMum - can't believe that your littlie will probably be here by the time I come back from Chania - hugs to you and really good luck

B123 - I hope the docklands flat sells quickly so that you can get settled into your new life and get away from that horrid concierge.  Lots of love and hugs as always to you and the littlies. Thanks for all your help again.....

Thanks for all your lovely messages - I am going back to the 'one bite at a time' school of thought, as you are all right - the global thing is way too much and freaking me out.  To this end - I am already fully packed!  48 hours early - not quite sure it's working yet!!

Lots of love to everyone - I hope you are all having a lovely long weekend

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## Womb with a View

Mini-me......wow!!!!  4 snowbabes!!  I am praying that one or two have their snow-pickaxes with them to embed nice and snugly into their new home.  Good luck for test day. xx

Jules....hope the sickness has subsided.  Glad all is going well for you.  Hope you had a fab birthday.  xx

RS Mum.....wowoowowowowoowowowo!!  So near.  xx

Sasha....that is fantastic news......really pleased for you.  "Booked everything in half an hour" - you old pro, you!  Ha, ha.  Good luck hun. xx

Earthe Kit -  So nice to see you posting.  Hope your angels are well and thriving.  How's Sam?  Can't believe the girls are now over a year old.  Really sorry to hear about your friend.  Cruel.  I hope you're managing to get some rest.....you sound exhausted.  xx

Safarigirl.....your angel must be nearly a year too, this month.  Have a brilliant weekend next weekend.  xx

Crusoe......that is FANTASTIC news!!  You really deserve for it all to go smoothly hun.  Good luck.  Bless you and your DH.  You'll be great parents.  xx

Jaydi......good to know you've got plans to have another go with frosties.  In the meantime I hope you manage to take a really nice rest from it all.  xx

Lesley......a big   from me.  It all gets too much, doesn't it.  Good luck for this coming week.  xxx

Cat68.....good luck!  You've already struck lucky - meeting the lovely Sasha!  x

AlmaMay......    so upset to read your post.  I know how hard you've tried and how persistent you've both been.  I wish I could wave a magic wand.  That dice HAS to roll your way soon, surely.  Wish I could say something spectacular and take your pain away.  xx

Giggles.....sorry, but it is ME who is the worst FFer in the world old girl!    I would recommend, however, that you make time for that poo as elimination really is helpful to TTC!    Often think of you.  xx

Bonnie.....having one baby is stressful, however much we want them, and having two along with your daughter to care for and the job, the house, the renting, awwwwwwwwww I can feel the pressure and stress you poor love.  Isn't there anyone to help at all?  What about possibly paying for help, to ease the burden a little?  Kick me if I'm being stupid.  xx


----------



## three_stars

HI again

Earthekitt- I failed to say in earlier post that I feel so bad for you about your friends' illness.

Safarigirl- Is you little one already to be one?? It comes so quickly doesn't it?

AJ- Rather short on cash after all these years of IVF... and space... I do have a few hours of help each week, usually about a half day a week but had no one last week plus DD's dad was here ( the ex) sleeping at my neighbors but here all day and evening. He helps a bit with the twins but generally adds to the stress. He was to take us to look at houses in other regions and have a bit of beach break for DD but it never happened. Weather was terrible as well.. and one twin has been crying most all the time lately ( my son is much more demanding then his sister.. and growing leaps past her!) My nerves are a bit raw at the moment due to the lack of sleep... just hanging on until the feed less often especially at night but still regularly waking every 3 hours to bf.

Any way... I still enjoy keeping up on iVF news when I can and was excited to read the following article:
http://www.ivf.net/ivf/capsule_could_cut_costs_and_time_of_ivf-o3372-en.html
I never heard of this technique before. Seems simple enough and logical... and should be much less expensive!! Most of us here seem to have been moved on to DE but still might be of interest to some of you.
Just hope HFEA does not get in its way somehow. Hardly just a lunchtime procedure as still have to do EC but I can see the cost saving of incubating inside your body and not in a lab.

Got to run...

Bonnie

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that Fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## bluebell

Blimey you lot ... I go away for a couple of days and there are pages and pages to read !  I'm 'working' today, so don't have time to reply properly now as it has taken me so long to read everything !!  

Bonnie, just read the article about the capsule.  Not sure how they think they could do it in an office !  Surely they would still need a lab to see what quality the embies were before putting them back in !  Sorry to hear you are so tired .. it's not surprising !  I hope it begins to get easier soon.

Alma May      

Lesley, I hope you aren't being too hard on yourself.  We are all here to cushion the journey for you.

Sasha ... hope you are getting on OK.  Have been thinking of you in sunny Warsaw.

Mini-me, you have NEVER struck me as a negative person.  I was inspired by your toughness when I met you, and you are doing really well this time too.  I will say though that I don't personally believe that state of mind affects the result of tx.  I think we mustn't beat ourselves up about being positive during the 2WW, and end up ironically being more stressed about not allowing ourselves to be stressed than if we had been 'happy' with being stressed in the 1st place, if that makes sense !!   Thinking of you too and your 4 ice babes.  Thanks for your lovely PM.

Debs ... not long now !!!! .. maybe only minutes !!  

Jaydi, you are a sweetie.

Giggles ... hope you enjoy your unhurried dumps !  Miss you !  

Sorry, a bit of a me bit coming up ! ..... Had a bit of an odd w/e.  Despite being in the lovely Yorkshire Dales, I had quite a hard time of it as we were with friends that we told about our DE but I now wish in many ways we hadn't.  The woman of the couple asked me (out of the blue) "What nationality was your DD's mum ?".  It hit me hard.  I have never heard a donor referred to as a mum before and shocked me as to how she could have had that in her mind.  Even if it wasn't meant to have much meaning, it must have been programmed into her sub-conscious.  I replied with "Well, actually, I am her mum".  She replied "Oh, well, I mean her birth mother then", to which I replied "I am her birth mother", at which point my friend got grumpy and said "Oh, make me feel awful why don't you?".  I am torn between thinking that she didn't mean it and so it's OK, and then thinking that if she had been more thoughtful she would never have used those words.  Even 'mother' would somehow have been not so bad as 'mum'.  Mum is loaded with family / intimate / bonding meaning.  It is like using 'home' rather than 'house'. Maybe if she'd at least said "genetic mum" it wouldn't have felt so bad.  DH was furious too, but didn't back me up at the time.  All this combined with the fact that this friend doesn't like kids and is intentionally childless (and I felt her judging my parenting all w/e) mean that I feel I need another holiday now.  I am also annoyed with myself for not telling her how much she upset me.  Another delightful thing she said when poor DD was getting a bit tired and fractious was "I could never be a parent".  It hurt me so much that someone could judge my DD in that way and make such a comment.  Maybe not a friend for much longer ! I LOVE the Dales but felt I couldn't really 'see' them as I was never relaxed enough to really enjoy being there.  It has shocked me that people can have such bizarre perceptions of donor tx.  This friend knows the procedures too, so the 'birth mother' use could not be put down to ignorance, just thoughtless forgetfulness or something.   So very sorry to offload  ....just know that you lot will understand.      Also, sorry to have put this on Abroadies rather than bumps and babies, but (despite being the person who set bumps and babies up), I now know hardly anyone on Bumps and Babies.

Bluebell xxxx


----------



## yonny

Hi girls!!  
I havent been on here for ages as with each negative tx it was getting harder to post - I tended to just pop onto the reprofit thread!  
I just needed to let those of you who remember me (there are a lot of lovely ladies here who were there for me when tx after tx failed!! ) that I only went and got a   on saturday!!!!!
Sixth tx, 5 years of trying  - and Ive gone and done it!!!!!!!!    
I know its early days - it hasnt quite sunk in - but for now..........IM PREGNANT!!!!!    
Sorry no personals as I havent read back very far, but a big hello and hugs to everyone!
Love
Yonny xxxxxx


----------



## bluebell

Congrats Yonny, that's GREAT news ! Hope you have a smooth 8 months ahead of you and enjoy being pregnant.  
Bluebell xxx


----------



## three_stars

Bluebell-

I don't blame you for those comments hitting hard.  I have been there myself on more then one occasion.. likely will happen in future again.  Sometimes it was just an ignorant comment from those unfamiliar with the terminology/ procedures.. but the worst was ex - DH referring to the Sperm Donor as the dad!!!  ( those that have followed my story know why that is so upsetting.)

This person obviously does not like kids and has no idea of teh challenges and rewards of mother hood... ignore her.!!  


Yonny-Many many congrats!!!!!!!!       

love,  bonnie


----------



## ElleJay

Just did a post and lost the whole damned thing! Grrrrrr!

Bloobs - just wanted to say that what this friend said to you was totally out of order.  You are DD's Mum, you are her Birth Mother and the donor was exactly that - someone who gave you the first building block for you and DH to put your DD together from.  Mum IS a loaded word, and shouldn't be mis-used by someone who should know better.  Where's that baseball wielding smiley icon?

This kind of thing is what scares me rigid about the projected law on putting donor on a birth certificate.  I still don't think that the donor aspect should be singled out for special treatment.......

Bonnie - Ex Dp never ceases to amaze me - I hope you put him right pretty quickly.

Earthe Kitt - I missed you off my last post - and I didn't mean to - i had wanted to say that I was so sorry to hear about your friend.  It is so hard.

Jules - I missed you off too - hope you are getting through the weekend without vomming too much - is it lessening off at all?

Mini Me - Are you blood testing at the Agora?  I only ask as I had looked them up since my local Nuffield hispital are getting increasingly difficult about giving me my results, and the Agora are only a half hour drive from where I live.  If not them, then I'd be interesting in hearing which other clinic.

Jaydi - thanks for your PM - you are a sweetie.

OK - better get off and go to the cash machine so I have enough money to pay for my treatment!

Lots of love

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## mini-me

Bluebell - sorry to hear about your friends thoughtless comments.    

Lesley - yes, I am testing at the Agora.  Didn't think they would do it as I'm not a patient there, but they will.  

Yonny - congratulations on your BFP!    Hope there's a run of them on here now with me next!  

Love to all abroadies,
mini-me
xxx


----------



## crusoe

Hi everyone!!

Bluebell - I was upset and incensed on your behalf when I read your post. Personally I wouldn't make further time in my life for people like this. Some things I can put down to ignorance and we are all guilty of that sometimes but your "friends" comments almost sound deliberately hurful. Like you I have often wished I had told the person at the time how much they were upsetting me but instead just took it all and then went home and stewed and fumed about it for ages afterwards.
When I read your posting I actually wondered if your "friend" was jealous of you. You say that she says she is intentionally childless but I wonder if somewhere deep inside her she actually wishes she wasn't and seeing you and Ria so happily together has triggered something that even she isn't fully aware of. Perhaps I am reading far too much into things...
Anyway I am so sorry you had this horrible and upsetting experience - the one thing to hold onto through this that your beautiful little girl knows who her Mum is and you know you are her Mum - the only one she will ever have, need, love and adore. 

Bonnie - I am amazed you find time to post at all. I can barely manage it and I don't have anyhing like all that you have to cope with. I am sorry you are feeling stressed out but from where I am you are certainly coping brilliantly. I hope things ease up for you a little soon   or that you at least manage to get some sleep.

RSMum - Longing to hear your news ....

Yonny - Huge congratulations on your BFP - lets hope it is the start of many with Mini-me as the next in line. Lots of positive vibes coming your way Mini-me           

Lots of positive thoughts for you too Lesley - hope all goesto plan in Chania       

Jules - Now that you are safely past the 12 week mark I have been thinking about the sex of your baby. I will be ready to make my prediction soon but be warned with only one exception (Bonnie - who was expecting twins which confused things) I am always, always wrong! So if I tell you it's a boy you are quite safe to go out and buy everything pink. I need a while longer to ponder - but if you are interested I'll let you know my thoughts!!

Jaydi - you are one amazing lady!! Thanks for your really informative PM and the booklist. I have one of the books already and I'm a librarian so getting hold of the others won't be a problem at all. Huge thanks to you - I will PM you a reply soon.

Hi to everyone else - GG, AJ, AlmaMay, EartheKitt, Sasha (hope things are going great for you   ), Bel, Dawn, Mrs Bunny and all those of you I have forgotten.

Love Crusoe (Ps the golden balls  was only a reference to painting the balls on the tops of the railings outside our house - nothing more exciting than that I'm afraid - no David Beckham in sight!! )  

xxxxxxxxxx

xxxxxx


----------



## Jaydi

Hi Bluebell

Big hugs !  It is so hard realising a friend isn't a friend after all.  If you don't mind me saying - this woman sounds quite ill.  If she couldn't be sensitive to how her words affected you then you really don't need her around you and certainly don't need her around your beautiful daughter.  And then to try and say that it was you who had made her feel badly - she made herself feel badly - and really not soon enough!

There is so much ignorance about fertility treatment and also about how babies develop.  People still think people can be born evil or some nonsense like that rather than they are made by their early experiences in the world.  You made your daughter entirely - she is as gorgeous as she is because of you.  What an ignorant woman not to realise this.  

I really do think this woman has issues around having children herself - it sounds as though she had an unhappy childhood herself and hasn't come to terms with it entirely.  That's very sad but you really don't need those bad feelings around you.  She must have been very envious of your beautiful, loving family.  It sounds like she wanted to try and squish it a bit.  Is she quite destructive?  It didn't sound like she could enjoy you all.

I've lost a few friends recently over my fertility decisions and it's quite shocking.  But with my friends on FF I can have a normal conversation and have 100% support from everyone.  And that's what we all feel for you.  There is no doubt in my mind that you made your daughter entirely - she would not be who she is if you were not her mum.  Pat yourself on the back.

Big hugs  

Jaydi  xxxx

p.s. Nearly missed out Yonny!!!!  Wow congratulations !  Wonderful news.  Enjoy.


----------



## bluebell

You lot are stars, and have given me the biggest cyberboost possible, so big thanks you to Bonny, Mini-me, Lesley, Crusoe and Jaydi.  Jaydi, you are so right about my friend and your theories about her are uncannily accurate.  Yes, she had a terrible childhood with an adulterous dad and a psychotic bi-polar mum, and a sister who fled to a religious commume in the US.  Her mum (now in her 70s) has currently shacked up with a man in his 30's who is illegally in this country, and who has spent all her mum's money.  I know that my friend did consider having kids, but decided against it, but has expressed envy at the closeness of my family (as in my parents, my brother and me), as well as now DH, DD and me.  She also is with (married to) a much younger man .. a 'toy boy' 12 years her junior, and now in her late 40s she has expressed fear that he may run off with a younger model, and/or that he too may regret her persuading him not to have kids. So, life is complicated. What I have learned from this though is just a bit more about how to cope with things like this.  It took me by surprise as I thought I was so sorted about the donor issue that I wouldn't be touched by remarks like that, so it is a good learning exercise if nothing else !

Thanks so much all of you.  Needless to say the tissues came out after reading all your responses !    

Bloooobs xxxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Wow- 25 billion cheers for Yonny! Good on you! Here's to an amazingly happy and healthy 8 months!        Excellent news. 

I've still not got time for a mammoth post (sorry, but not about to take my laptop in the loo!) but just wanted to send the most enormous                   to Bluebell's so called 'friend'. It does sound like jealousy to me- like she hasn't worked through her own feelings and can see how happy you are and doesn't know quite how to handle it or herself. 

Having met you and also finally the lovely Ria there is absolutely NO doubt who her Mummy is and you're a fab Mummy who obviously loves her to bits. She's into everything, obviously really happy and inquisitive and an absolute credit to you both. Your friend is greener than a green thing and you shouldn't worry about her at all. She just doesn't have the gumption (and hasn't been shown in her past how to have good relationships) to have got where you are now. Anyway, the only person you and DH really care about in terms of all this DE business is Ria and she's YOUR little girl, quite obviously to anyone who sees you together.      And she knows her sticks! 

Really gotta go, but feel better for that!
Laters!
love
Giggly
xx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Yonny - that is just the most fantastic news! Just thrilled for you! Congratulations!

Jules xx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Bluebell - so angry that your so called "friend" upset you!   Slap around the face with a wet fish heading her way!

As others have said, it sounds like a nasty attack of jealously and she set out to be deliberately hurtful, for whatever reason, who knows? Big hugs to you 

I read on here somewhere "it takes more than an egg to make a mother" and I have always remembered it and found it a helpful thing to think of.

Giggly - always good to hear from you, you busy little bee you!

Bonnie - I am amazed that you manage to post at all, hope that things work out for you soon with the house sale and purchase. 

Crusoe - would love to hear your prediction on whether it is a boy or a girl, I have no idea and no intuition about it at all! 

Lesleyj - hope that all goes well in Chania - went there years ago, sit is so beautiful around the harbour.

Mini-me - sending you      

WWAV - hello to you, DD, DP and the chooks!  

RSMUM - waiting for your news!!!!

Jo - so sorry to read about your friend, just terrible to lose someone so young  

Cat - wishing you the best of luck!   

Sasha - hope that all is going well!   

Hello to AlmaMay, Bel, Dawn, Mrs Bunny, Jaydi,  Safarigirl and all the Abroadies!

Me? Feeling better, I now have some days when I am not vomming so I eat then!

Jules xxx


----------



## three_stars

Hi again ladies.. truly you should all kick me off for awhile until I have found a house or rental and gotten us all moved somewhere!!!  
Just seems when nursing ( which is most of my day) I can read FF but not able to do much else! Then I just have to try and quickly post before I forget what I read and my attention is diverted again.

Lesleyj--- Thinking of you and wishing you a fantastic week and great success in Greece. We are all here supporting you and willing this to happen for you... let it be this time.                                

Not to continue to put down the ex... but the rest of that conversation with him covered explaining their origins to my twins and went thus: I commented how in the grand scheme of things ( in my eyes)I would explain to my children that each of them are made up of trillions of cells but just the first two where a gift from someone else. ( Not discounting what a precious gift that was however!! ) And that from my flesh and blood and milk and nuturing they grew and grew into the child they are. He scoffed at this comment and demanded how I, with my scientific mind, could believe that as I knew very well that all the trillion cells divided from just those first two. 
My point to this story: people without DOnor children or any children at all will often not accept our view on things and well if they don't then I am beginning to think that I can't be bothered by them at all anymore.

Bluebell- I have been thinking of your post all day. I also recall a time at an extended family gathering of us and close friends where there were at least 4 or 5 little ones and I was will my DD of about 2 then. A close family friend, my age... successful, handsome, divorced and childless male said the exact same words ( I could never be a parent) and had to step outside as he could not take the commotion in the house. I took that to mean his fast paced rich NYC lifestyle was far better then "putting up " with kids and was a bit irritated by it; my mom was slightly angry about his words and took it as a sign of complete selfishness. ( I happen to believe that people that do not want kids should not have them and that it is ok not to want kids) BUt later I was amazed that my DD kept wanting to go to him rather then all the other men present ( who were fathers and grandfathers) I think he was surprised as well. 
This friend is now married since 2+ years and stated at the wedding they were ready to have kids right away!!!! Sadly I have learned that they are having fertility problems now. Ironic in a way.
WHy this story?/ Ok well I guess I lost track ( fog head I know!!!!   ) but maybe your friend is covering up her true feelings.. maybe even subconscious ones.

Ok.. one last story: I dropped off a carton of already too small size one diapers to the local church donation center and a woman there was American ( like me); after a brief exchange I came to understand that she thought I was much younger then her and could see her face  when she realized I was her age and with newborn twins and a child. SHe blurted out that she had guessed I was in my late 20s ( what a stretch that would be!!) I told her it must be me current fashion. I call it VOG. After a quizzical look I said "Vomit on Gap" and road off on my bike piled with (bigger) diapers!!!     OK well it made me laugh anyway!!!

I will try to leave you guys alone for a while but have to check on RSMUM!!!

Love,
B

PS ALmost forgot for Jules:: The homeopathic little sugar tabs, they come in those little tubes here made by Boiron are three things of which you take 5 each 3 x a day placed under your tongue until they melt: 
IPECA ( 7ch) for abondant saliva , SEPIA OfFFICINALIS ( 9ch)"degout des ailments" I take that to mean food tasting bad to you
and TABACUM ( 5ch) for feeling ill. www.boiron.fr 
I wish I could tell you if these worked but as I explained I did not find them until after gave birth!!!

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that Fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## RSMUM

Wow! Can't believe how many posts there've been since I was on here last - I was out with my two best friends - both of whom I met through FF - today and I was saying how fab this thread is...

Lesley - best of luck hun

Bloob - I can only echo what everyone else has said - my first instinct on reading your post was that this woman is really, really jealous and/or really really ignorant. Honestly,she sounds pretty horrid to me - I am sure tons of people have issues with me and my DE pregnancy but not one has ever said anything remotely hurtful to me ( do you think I might just be too thick-skinned?! or have they really not said anything?    ) - I would REALLY love to   with you sometime soon - so sorry we keep missing each other - so I'll just send you a HUGE HUGE cyber hug instead!     

Yonny - FAN-BLOODY-TASTIC news hun            

Mini-me - thinking of you and sending you loads of sticky vibes and    

Sorry this is just a quick "me " post - wish I had more time for personals..well, as you may have worked out - I'm still here.   actually I'm in no hurry for her to come out - in fact I feel FAB ( must be the hormones ) and full of beans! I am a little worried as have been getting quite a lot of ( sorry TMI ) dampness in the nether regions which I told my MW about and she wasn't too worried but I have started to think I should get checked out. DH has made me promise to ring the labour ward tomorrow so I'm going to do that..but apart from that - no twinges yet! Getting excited/scared beyond belief though and DD is beside herself   

BONNIE - Our posts were about to cross!

Reminds me of a couple that came to our house once and she looked at my DD and said disdainfully " Oh we never want one of_ those_! " I didn't feel angry but a kind of pity as I thought " how bloody ignorant to talk like that to me about my child " and then I watched as her husband drank his way through all our beer and the case he'd brought and fell asleep drooling on our dinner table -  .....behaving strangely like my 2 yr old had done hours earlier!    

I lOVE what said about the cells - in fact my DD and I were talking just this morning about all this - last night we watched the documentary we did when they followed us to Spain - and when I as talking on camera about my determination to have another child I saw DH sneakily wiping his eyes and DD said " And you DID keep trying and trying Mummy and now I cam going to be a big sister I ams soooo proud of you! " You can imagine how I felt!

Thinking about everyone's comments and experiences it makes me realise how much negativity there is surrounding the whole issue of donor - hardly ANYONE ever talks about the absolute joy and happiness these people bring not just to our lives when a donor child is born, but also to the lives of those around us - I didn't just struggle through all those injections, invasive examinations, tears and heartache just for myself, it was for my mum and Dad, my DH and my little girl too - and this little one ( when she decides to grace us with her presence ) will be loved and adored by all those people and many more...those that criticize us for creating a child this way can go and stuff their ignorant heads down the nearest lavatory as far as I'm concerned - I just don't have time to waste my breath on them ( or, as my dear, departed m-i-l would have said " they are a waste of a good skin" ! What a lovely saying eh?!  )

Sorry, I have really gone off on one now.....   hope some of it made sense....

Anyway, I promise I'll let you all know if anything exciting happens - Bloob is going to post for me..

Better go - DD is STILL not asleep - I can hear her singing to herself upstairs!

Loads of love to you all

D X


----------



## AlmaMay

Hi Abroadies,

Yonnie - Happy news.  I hope you have a very healthy 8 months.

Bluebell - I've found that angry unhappy people are the most dangerous and aggressive.  Your 'friend' sounds like she definitely falls into that category.  One thing that crossed my mind when I was reading your second post about your 'friend' was that her behaviour may have been subconsciously aggressive.  Maybe it pains her a great deal to see you happy, so much so that she is trying to get rid of you as a friend and she is doing that with her insulting behaviour.  She is not consciously aware of her aggression but knows what she is doing isn't right.  Why else would she say, "Oh, make me feel awful why don't you?"  That's my 2 pence worth after many years of therapy.  

I wish I had never told people we were having TX.  Women especially come up with some real zingers (as I call them).  I now realise that their comments have more to do with their own fertility/infertility and I try and distance myself from their words.  I tell myself, "It is their feelings, not mine, that they are talking about."  

I've said this before.  People think they are IF experts because they used birth control and didn't have children and then some of them stopped using it and they did have children.  Some still feel in control of their fertility by choosing never to have children.  

People's views about their fertility/infertility is also linked to how they feel about their sexuality.  I'll be honest.  I feel less of a woman because I've tried to conceive and carry a child for 14 years.  I'm not a mother of any living children.  I only tell you this because if you put that in context you might be able to see why your friend, her mother and sister have complicated sexual relationships involving toy boys & communes.  I'm completely making assumptions here but I feel at liberty to do so amongst friends and in the face of the facts that you gave.  

I've whittered on longer than I had planned.  

Lots of love to ALL of the Abroadies.


----------



## bluebell

to you all !  You are all so sweet and thoughtful.  

Bonnie, that blokey sounds like someone not to touch with a barge pole.  The extra good looking ones are always the dangerous ones.  

RSMUM, it's the 1st time I've had a derogatory remark about DE, so don't worry, I am sure your skin isn't too thick... I think most people are absolutely positive about it, even if they don't know anything about it.  

Giggles, you are such a specatularly gorgeous pal.  

Jules, can I use a rotten wet fish ?

My 'favourite' was when an old 'friend' of the family called round to my parents when I was visiting them once.  DD was about 6 months old.  She (the visitor) stood outside the door and said "I'm not coming in until you remove 'that' from the kitchen".        Needless to say she is a partnerless, sexually confused, grumpy 50 something with sackloads of issues.

Tee hee, this is turning into a good old get it off yer chest nite !

Debs, hope yer damp bits turn into a Tsunami soon and bring on yer babe !!!  Loads of luuuurrrrrrv,

Bluebell xxxxx


----------



## bluebell

Alma May, our posts crossed.  You are so right and insightful.  You are one clever woman.  I am sorry to have dragged all this up, and hope that I haven't caused any pain by picking old wounds.  Thank you so much for your lovely reply and help.  I know what you mean about sexuality and how this is directly linked in our minds to fertility.  I hope that given tike and distance from tx, this link will begin to fade and we can begin to see our bodies as we used to.
Lots of love and nite nite.  
Bluebell xxx


----------



## Womb with a View

Yonny, congratulations!!!!  Fab news.  May your pregnancy go beautifully.  Enjoy! xx

Bloobs....   your "friend" may have made a mistake or hurtful remark, but she didn't retract it or apologise, which is unforgivable, in my book.  Unless someone has walked in our shoes, we'll never be understood.....our friends and family don't really understand the donor situation.  She must know it hurt you and yet became the victim.  Charming.  My dear darling Mum, whom I love so very much, made a really hurtful gaff, unintentionally, of course.  A couple of months back, she said "I really love your little one like she's one of my own grandchildren" and then, horrified and mortified she'd said this, she proceeded to try and rake over the statement and retract it.  There is no malice whatsoever in my Mum.  She's all heart.  However, this shows what people really think subconsciously, without even knowing it.  She's been so supportive in my journey as well, so this statement was a complete shock.  She knew I was hurt, but I didn't have to say anything.  I was really worried that Mum wouldn't love her as much as she did the other grandchildren.  The last laugh is on us though because Mum and the whole family are besotted with our DD.  Mum can't get enough of her and worships her.  If I could wind the clock back and not tell a soul about the donor aspect of having our child, I would.  Bloobs.....this idiot friend ain't no friend babes.  xx

Bonnie.....sorry if my suggestion was crass or insensitive.  Of course you haven't got a spare penny to spend (know the feeling).  For what it's worth - I think you're incredible.  You're one brave lady.  One thing is for sure......as you probably know, it does get easier as your little ones grow.  Hang onto that.  xx


----------



## three_stars

AJ-  I wasn't thinking you insensitive in the least.  I was however just this evening having a few minutes to hold my babes and really look at them.. they are just now starting to smile and almost laugh...
I am rather ( temporarily I Hope) broke... but I would not trade them for a the world,, not for a house, job, holiday, husband or otherwise that I might have had if I never ventured into IVF.  My attitude now is the same as before this precious BFP.  "Things will work out, they have to"

While I was holding K. I was saying to DD " we are so lucky to have this little girl, she is so beautiful".. and she chimed in " Yes mom. and even though J. cries a lot he is really charming!"  

RSMUM-  That is so fantastic that you have a video of your journey.. that will be so great to have to show you child one day as well.  You sound great and I hope the birth goes really well for you.

ALmaMay-  sorry if you do not always feel too sexy but I am CERTAIN that your DH and most any male would find you very sexy!!    
But I do understand what you are saying.  Hugs to you   

My two have not woken to feed so just had a few more minutes to post... could they actually be starting to sleep longer??   

Love,
Bonnie


----------



## AlmaMay

Bluebell - Thank you for your concern but you haven't opened an old wound.  I've grown a lot emotionally through this whole IF journey and in a weird third person way (if that makes any sense!) I find it intellectually very interesting.  Humans and their feelings are incredibly complex.  I work through my thoughts about IF especially through my writing.  I've studied feminism and law as well as having a lot of therapy and IF hits a lot of powerful topics.  It is very, very interesting.  I hope that eventually I will be observing this fascinating subject on the sidelines from the comfort of my couch while I cuddle our child.  

I'm sorry that your friend is working her feelings out on you.  She sounds a very sad woman.  We've never met in person but we've both been posting here for years and I can tell from your writing that you are a very gracious, fun and kind woman and mum.  I would hate to lose someone like you as a friend.  

As I said, we are amongst friends so I felt free to whitter on.


----------



## RSMUM

OK - Bloob - you win - hand down - that is the WORST comment I've EVER heard!!!


----------



## Tea63

Thought it is about time I posted a bit again - don't post much on here these days, but I do a lot of lurking on here  I'm very active on a forum over here for donors and recipients in Australia and New Zealand (which is where my beautiful donor contacted me  ) and I find it enough to be active on one forum - it is a very addictive thing as you all know  

Been checking the last couple of days to see what is happening with RSMUM and not a lot is going on - all the best  

And to an "old" Invimed girl - big congratulations with the bfp Yonny - so happy for you   

Re Invimed girls then I have "met" up with Sharon on the forum I'm on now over here (it is a small world  ) - and AlmaMay a big hug to you - you know I follow you on your blog   - and all the best to the 2 in Warsaw at the moment - hope you do meet up and have a chilli hot chocolate at Wendels - I wish it was me  I'm so happy for you Sasha that you finally got it all sorted and now just crossing everything for a bfp for you - and Cat I'm sure you will like Dr Annetta - we did  

Jules - hope the morning sickness disappear soon - mine lasted to around 14 weeks. 

Jaydi - sorry about the bfn - hope the next one is the one  

Mini-me - only a couple of days before you know how this one went - hope it is a bfp  

Crusoe - all the best with your new goal - glad you made a decision  

Bluebell - sorry about your so-called friend -  I think a lot of people just don't know enough about using donors - a lot of people think about is as if it was adoption, where you would talk about the biological mother.

Bonnie - you still amazes me - hope you life will be easier soon  

Giggly -  I do hope you get time for the toilet soon   - what happened to your little rock? - thought now that summer is nearly there for you over there that we would see him in shorts and thongs  

Earthe Kitt - sorry about your friend  

Hello to everyone I haven't mentioned - there are so many people on here now that it is hard to remember all  

Update on me - on Friday I am 35 weeks !!! - so only 5 weeks to go (better get that room sorted  ) - I am feeling ok most of the time, except being a bit tired - need my little nap in the afternoon   - they found out about 4 weeks ago that I have gest diabetes, so on a diet (no more than 10 grams of fat or 10 grams of sugar pr 100 grams  ) and checking blood 4 times a day - so instead of gaining weight I have actually lost weight the last couple of weeks   - and it does make me more tired, so have just given up one of my uni-subjects for this semester, so have one left to finish before June. 
And I'm finally starting to believe that we will actually have a baby - for a long time I could talk about, but realised that I actually didn't really believe it - was still waiting to miscarriage   
When I was around 27 weeks my ob thought I better start with some injections ( Celestone Chronodose - have stopped this again because it will affect my blood sugar) just in case she decided to come out early (we know it is a girl  ) - this would expand her lungs - and it was just because of my history he thought it could be a good idea. On my way out the the maternity ward at the  Hospital (because for some reason the midwifes should give it to me there) I thought hey, this most be because she is big enough that she will survive now - then I had to wait in an empty birth suite for the midwife and I could hear a tiny, tiny new baby crying. And on the train home it really hit me, so by the time I got home I was in tears - and a friend was here and got worried - and I just laughed and cried and said "I'm ok - I just realised that we are actually getting a real baby out of this - even if she was born now there is a big chance she would survive" - Think Steve was glad he was overseas these days - I was very emotional for a couple of days   - so it wasn't before then that I actually started to believe that we will have a real, alive baby out of this   - guess it is normal for us all with our history, we protect ourselves  
And now she is kicking a lot and very active and I don't think my skin can stretch anymore  

So to let you all know that just because I don't post here often I still follow you all and care about you  

Love from Tea


----------



## bluebell

Tea, what a lovely post about your pregnancy.  It was really moving.  I hope that the rest of your pregnancy goes really well and that your little bundle has a smooth journey into the world.

Alma May .. thanks for your lovely, intelligent and thoughtful words.  I would love to read your blog.  Couild you PM me details please ?

Debs, you are not alllowed to give birth until at least 7.00pm tonight, as I have forgotten my mobile today so you can't contact me, so cross those legs !!    

WWAV ...   Give your lovely girly a big kiss from Aunty B.  No wonder she is so loved by your family ... she is beautiful and I can see a real sparkle in her eyes.

Mini-me .. hang in there !!

Sasha and anyone else abroad at the mo .... good luck !!   

Bluebellxxx


----------



## RSMUM

Don't worry Bluebell - all ok - just got back from the hospital - turns out my damp knicks are to do with this horrid Thrush I've had for ages.    They were SO lovely and reassuring and gave me a good check-up - cervix closed, baby head dwon but not engaged but measuring ok, heartbeat heard ok etc.. so I am VERY relieved. 

Anyway, gotta dash and pick up DD from school

Tea - LOVELY to hear from you - I know EXACTLY what you mean about not believeing it all

HUGE hugs to you all - especially those going through tx and mini-me!


----------



## Jaydi

Just wanted to send lots of love to Lesleyj.  Hope your flight this morning went smoothly and you've made it to your hotel without any hold ups today and are already enjoying the sunshine!  Good luck for Friday.  Will be thinking of you all week      

Lovely to hear from you Tea.  I really appreciated you sharing your story with us - thank you.  All best wishes for the next 5 weeks - and beyond!

Yonny - huge congratulations to you!!  Has it sunk in yet??

Bonnie - your daughter is so fabby!  I love what she comes out with - you could write a book!  That's it!  I have the answer to your money problems - record DD and send it all to the publisher.  Chicken Soup for the Soul is nothing compared to DD's lovely view of the world.  I'm sure it would be an international hit.  

Mini-me - you ok?      

Love to all


----------



## three_stars

jaydi-  you may be on to a winner.. will have to think of a title!!  
Tea- I had no idea you were so far along!!  Good to here your update.  I remember well being at that point when you finally know it will be past miscarriage and that the babies could survive... that is a good feeling.  Take care these last few weeks.

Sasha, mini- me, Lesleyj-  hope you are doing ok ladies.  Good luck.

Love,
Bonnie


----------



## Ms Minerva

Tea - fabulous news on your pregnancy!

Almamay - infertility reaches so many facets of who we are, including our sexuality. We have male factor too, always need ICSI but it makes me angry that all the emphasis has always been on *me *being infertile, when really it is both of us!

I sometimes now feel that I have somehow "cheated" by using donor eggs....  but I suppose in a way I have cheated nature and my biological clock, sorry I am now whittering!

The experiences of others has made me even more certain that I am right not to disclose to anyone about using donor eggs, which is sad in a way, as I can see that the truth would be best, but not at the expense of my family. Only my GP knows (hope that the Government don't manage to lose that data!!!!) no one else needs to know.

Bonnie - thanks for the info re: the tablets, I have been taking Nux Vom but to no avail, it is lessening, as I approach 14 weeks.

Jules xxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

HIYA!

God, I'm always making apologies for crappy short posts but here goes again....  

RSMUM- will you change your name when babba 2 arrives RS & BabbaSMUM We expect to know ASAP once you drop, do you hear?! Loads of luck and love to you. I will need the kleenex! 

Sasha- best of luck, here's to number 2!!! Thinking of you.x

Mini-Me - sounds like you have a great chance with such lovely embies. Loads of luck to you!

Lesleyj- hugs and loads of luck to you too. Enjoy the lovely Hellada, I've actually got the desire to go back now. Was starting to get overkill but am looking forward to my non-ivf summer hols there this year. Hope you don't have to go there for a long time!  

Jules- give your lovely tum a rub from me. x

B123- and your lovely twinnies and their big sis. x

Almamay- you are one strong cookie. Here's to a bright future. x

Jaydi- all the best for your next go.

Bel- when are we gonna get together then?!

Crusoe- so excited for you. You will be one yummy mummy!

Tea- all the best for a pain-free and easy birth! Enjoy being a Mummy. x

AJ- you too, chick! Your Mum is probably mortified by her comment and it sounds like she loves you to bits. Hugs to you and littlie.

Bloobs- give little Ria a big hug from me. And then one for you and DH too. xx

Well, I know I haven't mentioned everyone I wanted but I'm sending you all a Tues night big fat HUG and no, I'm not even on the loo. 

Better go to my other website now!!
Love
Giggly
xx


----------



## cat68

Hi Ladies,

Wow there have been a lot of posts since I've been away. Tried to keep up but excuse me if I fail to mention anyone.

Hi to Jaydi, Bonnie, Mini Me, Lesley,Womb with a view, Bluebell, Yonny, RS mum, Giggly Girl, Jules, Alma May, Tea and the lovely Sasha who I met in Warsaw on Monday.  

Mini Me- How is the 2 ww wait going. you will be testing on the 10th. The best of luck and loads of babydust coming your way! 

lesley- Good luck with your treatment in Chania, if your not already there! 

Bluebell- I think it's all been said about your 'friend' but she does sound very thoughtless at best and callous at the worst. You sound like a really good mum, and your daughter is lucky to have you however she was conceived. Nurture not nature springs to mind!

Yonny- A huge Congratulations on your   . I have been following your posts on the Poland thread and so pleased that you've got a pos. A safe and happy rest of pg.

Rs Mum- Any news yet about the upcoming birth. So excited for you! 

Jules- look after yourself, i know that the sickness is horrible but if it's any comfort it will pass soon 

Tea - Good luck with the birth of your baby. Wow 35 weeks. Not long now! 

Well got got back from my 1st appt with Dr Karwarka at Invimed Poland. I met up with Sasha on the monday and we had a great chat about IVF and homelife and she has really helped me in deciphering the whole IVF process. She is much a sweetie. If your reading this Sasha the very best of wishes for the 2ww, I know that it will drag. Btw your daughter is lovely!

At the appt Dr Karwarka was very business like but approachable and friendly. You can tell that she is busy as she is rushing off here there and everywhere after the appt was over. She went through me and Dh's fertility history and I had an internal scan to check ovaries and uterus. She said that I have a reverted uterus, which I knew already and a cyst which shouldn't cause any problems. I was in mid cycle and she said that I was due to ov in the next couple of days, from my right ovary.

We discussed the IVF protocols and she recommended the ICSI as looking at Dh's SA results show that his sperm is less than perfect. She said that I needed to have a USG scan done after ov to track the follicles and make sure that the ovaries are clear. I've already booked a private scan near me(charging £110!!)for friday. If that's clear I can start the Decapeptyl injections on Day 20. I have to get back to DR K for further clarification as I think she said to book another appt when using the injections after 14 days or when period starts. They will need to check LH/FSH levels and start stimms if ok to proceed. Hopefully it will be all systems go.
Dh not with me at appt and will have to have the screening tests done when he comes for the Sperm collection.

Was really impressed with the clinic as it was very professional, clean and well organised. The nurse showed me how to inject the medication so that eased my mind a bit. There were quite a few ladies and their Dh's in the reception but didn't spot any British ladies. Warsaw itself was very nice and had chance to walk round the old town which was very pretty. Think I will enjoy going back. Missed my son loads and got a huge hug when I picked him up from school before. He is so adorable and loving, I'm truly blessed!

Love and Hugs
Cat xx


----------



## Sasha B

Yonny, Massive congratualtions on your ! So pleased for you.

AlmaMay, thuoght about you a lot in Warsaw. Will try & give you a call in the next few days.

Bloobs, sorry to hear of the ver insensative remarks of your friend. Would love to chat to you soon as well.

Lesley, any news? Thinking of you.

Mini-me, hope the 2ww wait is passing quickly for you. A few more sleeps until test date.

Cat, it was lovely to meet up with you in Warsaw. I could have kept on chatting. Let me know how things go.

Bonnie, lovey to hear from you. Sounds like things are full on at the moment. Hope the London place sells soon.

Jaydi, hope you are ok hun.

Hi to Safarigirl, WAVV, Earthe Kitt, Crusoe, Giggly, Jules, RSMUM and anyone else I might have missed.

As you can guess I am back from Poland. Got back yesterday and have just now managed to get on line. All went well. I have two embies on board and three good quality ones in the freezer and so now I get to brave the rollercoaster of the 2ww! I test on Saturday 17th.

Love to everyone. I and really blessed to have all my Abroadies pals.

Sasha xxx


----------



## three_stars

just a quick checkin for 
RSMUM-  hope not long to wait now!
Lesleyj-  thinking of you in lovely crete. hop you have a smooth ET
Sasha-  fingers crossed for you for 2ww 
mini me- hang in there!!  cheerign youon to a BFP for Saturday

love,
B


----------



## bluebell

Quickie from me too...
Sasha ... yippeeeeeeeeeeee ! Great news about such a good crop of embies.  Blow the 2 'snugglers' kisses from me.  I tried to text you when you were away, and tried various numbers.  I think I may have texted your FIL by mistake as I know you took his phone last time.  Sorry !!     Hope your 2WW goes smoothly, and I am jealous of Cat meeting up with you !

Mini-me, been thinking of you every day.    

Giggles, so glad you are hanging in here still.  You would be so missed if you left us for you other board !! (but then we would undertsand !).  Happy days on the loo !

Cat, glad your trip went well.

RS'n'Bubba's mum ....... give her a belly rub from me. 

Thanks again everyone for the support re my dodgy friend..... much appreciated and really helped.  

Love to all.... off out into to the garden now.  

Bluebell xxxxxxxx


----------



## Jaydi

Hi everyone !

Sasha !! So excited for you - well done.  You are amazing.  Good luck for the next week and a bit - I have everything crossed for you.      

Mini-me - hope you're out relaxing in the sunshine.  Good luck for testing - thinking of you      

Cat - welcome back.  So glad it all went well - I bet your DH is really proud of you.  Lovely you had a huge welcome from your DS - that's gorgeous.  

Gigglygirl - it's so great to hear what you've been up to - think of you often and have fingers crossed for you all the time.  

Lesleyj - thinking of you!!!!!!  You thought ET would be Friday?  All best wishes.  Looking forward to hearing from you      

Almamay - I really appreciated your thoughts on how other people think they are IF experts - you are so right!!  

Jules - hope you're feeling better this week.  Wow 14 weeks!  

Bluebell glad you are feeling better over the dodgy mate - hey join the club!

Bonnie - lots of love to you all - big kisses - hope you can all soon be sleeping through the night.  What a different life that will be!!

Rsmum- your daughter is so beautiful - what she said when you watched the documentary is wonderful.  Makes me well up too.

WWAV - oooh I can imagine your mum getting in a pickle over what she said about grandchildren.  (That would be my MIL too!).  But she has obviously really thought about how deeply she loves your DD and that's very special isn't it.  That's the most important thing for children isn't it? - to know they are loved and wanted.  

Well I'm driving myself mad here waiting for AF (any day now) and trying to work out when we will go back for our frosties.  It's only a choice between starting the cycle right away or waiting until next AF.  Part of me wants to go right away and I feel ready and another part is enjoying being med free for a while and getting into job hunting (just a part time job 14 hours per week).  So if we go for June FET could I be starting a new job at the same time and is that mad?  Or if we go for July is there a chance AF will be too late and the clinic will be closed for the summer hols??  Honestly this is crazy - I can see both ideas at once - I've never been so indecisive.  Maybe I just got used to that hormonal hazy head of my recent cycles.  DH is trying to input some logic into my ramblings but it's more emotional than that isn't it?

Off to draw more Xs on the calendar to try and double guess when my AF will come - yeah that'll work  

Love to all you abroadies and abroadie lurkers  

Extra big hugs to those on the 2ww - thinking of you!!!!   

And extra big kisses to our very own Safari junior - Happy 1st Birthday darling one.   

Jaydi xxx


----------



## RSMUM

Just popping in to wish mini-me all the very best for testing


----------



## bluebell

...and from me too !        
Bluebell xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mini-me

Thanks girls for all your kind wishes.

Sasha - sounds like you've got some good 'uns there!  Hope the 2ww doesn't drag too much for you.   

Lesley - good luck for et, thinking of you today.   

RSMUM - your little girls seems very comfortable where she is! Thinking of you too.  

A bit of a me post now.  Well test day has arrived and I'm absolutely bricking it!  
It's been a bit of a week - I spent the Bank Holiday Monday crying saying to DH it hasn't worked again, will it ever work.  Although I did notice I had veiny boobs and DH agreed.
Tuesday / Wednesday (embies would be 12 / 13 days old)- I started to get hopeful as my boobs were quites sore, mainly towards the end of the day and I felt nauseous in the middle of the night.  This was similar to my positive cycle but much stronger.  Also I started to have quite bad period pains.  I really did feel awful.
Thursday - 'symptoms' started to go, boobs not as sore and not really feeling icky at night.  I had very strong abdominal pains which went from af like to more intestinal.  I actually fell to my knees in class, luckily the kids were busy working and only 1 or 2 noticed along with my TA.  I had minor brown spotting at night - never had that before on progesterone injection or utrogestan cycles.
Friday - feel completely normal    

What on earth is going on?!  My gut feeling is implantation has happenend (could be a fool here though and be wrong    ), but my body has launched an assault on my poor embie/s and rejected them, hence the brown blood and the pain stopping.  Also, on my only ever BFP, my symptoms went and I had lost it. I'm absolutely shaking as I type and can't wait to get today over.  DH is thinking more positively, saying the embie/s take rests now and again, so I can't get symptoms all the time at this stage.  Bless him, I've got images of my embies as the Snow White's dwarfs with pick axes, busily working away taking rest breaks in between!

Will keep you all informed.

Love mini-me 
xxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Mini-me - wishing you all the luck in the world for your test today!

Jules xx


----------



## Jaydi

Mini-me - thinking of you today!!

Have everything crossed for you.

Love Jaydi x


----------



## bluebell

Oh, Mini-me, my heart really goes out to you thinking of you collapsing, and with all that worry.  Symptoms, or lack of them, are our torturers.  I am glad that at least the horrible waiting will be over for you today.  I am shaking too for you.  I will be thinking of you all day and wishing all the best for your snow dwarves !!!
Bluebellxxxxx


----------



## AlmaMay

Mini-Me - All the best for tomorrow. x


----------



## mini-me

Levels 437!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!      

(13dp2dt)


----------



## crusoe

WOW - that is fantastic!!!!! Well done Mini-me, it certainly sounds as if a Mini-you is on the way.
        

Lots of love
Crusoe
x


----------



## Jaydi

Wonderful news Mini-me!!! It sounds like a couple of Mini-me's are on the way!!

Congratulations!!     

Love and kisses to you both

Jaydi xxx


----------



## AlmaMay

Great news!


----------



## MrsBunny

Mini-me
Fantastic news!!!
  

That's a really good level me thinks!!!

Lots of love
Mrs Bunny xxxxx


----------



## RSMUM

What FANTASTIC news!!!!!       I had a good feeling after your post but didn't dare say anything!!!!!! How wonderful!

News from me, midwife did a sweep today so let's see if anything happens over the weekend - feel sick with nerves....anyway, seeing the consultant on Monday if still nothing......

OOOHHH I'm SOO pleased for you mini-me..how many embies did you have put back again?!


----------



## yonny

Mini me - fabulous news and great levels!!!!!!!        so chuffed for you sweetie!! Are you having a second beta or just waiting for a scan 

Sasha how are you doing sweetie?? is it dragging??     big hugs to you ! 

Bonnie, hope things are becoming easier my love!! 

Tea, how lovely to hear from you - thank you for your good wishes sweetie, Im still in shock !! seems yonks ago since our Invimed days!!!!!!!!!!!

Hi Giggly, CG, Bluebell,Alma may, Jaydi,RSMum,Cat,Jules,LesleyJ,WWAV,Safarigirl,EartheK,crusoe and anyone I may have unintentionally missed!!   

I dont always post but I DO read up and follow all your stories and just want you to know youre all in my thoughts!! 

Big hug
Yonny x


----------



## Sasha B

Mini-Me, congratulations!!! Wonderful news on your !!! So pleased for you.

Sasha xxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Mini-me - great news! Just so thrilled for you! Congratulations!

Sasha - thinking of you and sending   

RSMUM - Oooh, can't be long now! Wishing you a smooth, safe and swift delivery!

Jules xxx


----------



## cat68

Fantastic news Mini Me so pleased it's a BFP. Put your feet up and relax for the next 8 months. Impossible I know! 

RS mum Hope the sweep goes well and you get to meet your little one before the weekend is over! 

Love Cat xx


----------



## cat68

Hi,

Just to let you know that I had the scan today to check ovaries are clear and they are according to the sonographer. Will be starting down regs on Monday and have booked my flight to Warsaw for 26th May, hopefully it will be all systems go and I can start on the next stage i.e stimms! Exciting stuff! Jumping Thanks for all your kind words of encouragement, I would have never thought about going abroad if it wasn't for you lovely ladies.

Love
Cat xxx Grin


----------



## Izzy x

Mini-me.

Thats fabulous news. Congratulations on your  . They are a great number too!
I'm so happy for you. 
  

Izzy xxxxx


----------



## mini-me

Thanks for all your kind wishes.  
It hasn't really sunk in yet.  Very cautious though as brown spotting is increasing.   
DH says to relax, but I keep thinking what happened with my last BFP.  Now the worrying really starts!!

Cat - good news about your scan!

Love mini-me
xxx


----------



## HEM

Mini-Me, 

Congratulations!!! Well done and Wonderful news. 

Helen xxx


----------



## Tea63

Big congratulations - sounds like there are a few of her dwarfs working in there    
Remember brown blood is old blood !!!
Take care
Tea
When I had a positive this time I was so scared I would loose it again so I had another blood test 2 days later and then once a week until I had the scan (and then my obstetrician was so nice to say that's is ok - we  can scan you every week - anything to make you feel better  ) - it helped me a lot - can recommend to have more blood done if you can.


----------



## bluebell

Mini-me .... yippeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee !  So pleased for you.  Remember how much bleeding I had and still all OK !  I know how scary it is though so we are all here with you.  I am so happy for you, and, like RSMUM, I had a feeling too but didn't dare say !!

Bluebell xxxxx


----------



## ElleJay

Hi! Just so chuffed to come back to Mini-Me's news - what you have been through...... well done anyway, and what a brilliant beta level - loads of hugs and congrats! 

Sasha - I've been thinking about you for your testing day - lots of love and good luck!

AlmaMay - love to you and will log on to your blog when I have a bit of a clearer head. 

Jaydi - hope AF arrives and you can make your decision - wear white knickers and white trousers - that should do the trick!  I really hear you with wanting to be med free for a while though!

Bonnie - Big DD is just fantastic - so wise for such a young age - what a lovely souls you have managed to gather into your family.

RSMum - I wonder of you are already cuddling your little girl?  I hope so!

Giggly - glad you are feeling good about a Greek non IVF hol - I am now recognised by several shop owners in Chania (ahem!) which my DH says is a bad sign!

Yonny - congrats to you too on your BFP in case I forgot to say it before.

Jules - Hope the queasy lizzie is becoming a thing of the past.

I got back late last night (delayed due to emergency runway repairs at Gatwick would you believe) and DH got back from Milan even later, so I had to drive myself home, wait for three hours and then go out to the airport at 4am this morning for him - great way to start the 2ww!  We were supposed to arrive within half an hour of each other according to my planning!!  Embies on board yesterday lunchtime - all went realy smoothly, and am heparined, steroided and Progesteroned up to my eyeballs - so the choice of moods is either narcolepsy or 'roid rage!

Thanks so much for all your good wishes and messages whilst I was away - you are all fantastic, and it helps so much.

Progesterone snooze is threatening, and typing becoming difficult, so will log off for now

Lots of love to everyone else I haven't mentioned by name - 

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## RSMUM

Just a quick one from me - no news yet! The babe seems happy enough in there so although I'm more than a little nervous   I'm just carrying on as normal and she'll come when she's ready ( unless she's pushed - by the consultant on Monday!   ) she seems pretty lively today so manybe she's picking up on my anxiety!


Lesley - best of luck for your 2ww hun       

D X


----------



## Sasha B

Hi everyone,

Just a quickie as i am about to have my tea...

Deb, you're still with us I see. You've made it too comfortable for your little one to want to come out. Hang in there hun, I can imagine these days are dragging but you'll have her in your arms before you know it!

Welcome back Lesley! Hope you were able to recover today from the long drive that you had. You & your precious cargo rest up.

Cat, so pleased its all systems go with you. Not long till until the 26th.

Izzy, you must be on the countdwon too. Do you have about a month to go now?

Mini-me, I hope the spotting stops. I can umderstand how scary it must be for you.

Thanks for all the good wishes. Tyring to keep it together. The 2ww malarky doesn't get easier. Looking for symptoms but there are NONE. Trying to stay hopeful but am finding it hard to believe that its worked (and I've still got a whole week to go). 

Love to everyone.

Sasha xxx


----------



## Jaydi

Hi all

Sasha - I think the 2ww gets harder each time!  But you so deserve this to work - we're all sending you positive vibes.  Let us know if you want us to take care of any 2ww gremlins      

Lesleyj - welcome home!  I hope your DH is taking good care of you this weekend.  So glad everything went smoothly for you with the embies.  That's wonderful.  Enjoy the naps.      
p.s. thanks for the white knickers tip - I had completely forgotten that one.  I've had AF pain for a week but nothing!  

Rsmum - It's kinda nice your little one is so contented where she is.  She doesn't know us Abroadies have been ready for photos for weeks now!!    Thinking of you.  

Mini-me and Yonny - what a brilliant start to everyone cycling.  You can be in shock together.  Such wonderful wonderful news.      
Mini-me you're going to make everyone hope they get doubled over in pain during the 2ww too!   We're always looking for the magic symptom during the 2ww aren't we??  Thanks for your encouraging words about frosties.  

Cat - Good news that your scan is fine and you're all ready to get started.  That IS exciting.  

Tea - you have a really great Ob don't you?  It makes sense to help the mum relax - I don't know why more docs don't do that and say anything to make you feel better.  Hope you're feeling well x

Love to all

Jaydi xxx


----------



## bluebell

Just felt I needed to do another happy dance for Mini-me !!!
                         
So chuffed for you and your DH !!
Bluebellxxxxx


----------



## Womb with a View

WOWOWOWOWOOWOW!!!!!!   Mini-me!!!!          that is just brilliant, brilliant news darling!  Well done and congratulations to you and your DH.  Re the spotting, it is probably implantation bleeding.  As Tea 63 says, it might be a good idea to keep having regular blood tests so that you're at peace.  I did with my clinic and they took all kinds of blood tests to make sure my levels were good/steady and they gave me projesterone injections to take.  I even had massive bright red bleeding and still gave birth to a lovely daughter, so relax if you can, enjoy and perhaps just ask for extra blood tests for peace of mind. xxx

Jaydi - hope AF arrived! x

Cat - good luck, hope all goes to plan and you get a massive welcome present in Warsaw!  x

Hem - nice to see you posting.  Hope you're well.  You're little must be a year old soon!  xx

LesleyJ......great news.  Wishing you all the luck in the world for a BFP in 2 weeks.  xx

Yonny - hope you're pregnancy is going well and you're enjoying every moment of it.  xx

Sasha - thinking of you and willing those embies on for you. xx

Roze - hope you are well.  So sorry my mailbox is full, had no idea.  Will make room now.  xx

Debs - good luck....always checking my texts to see if you've had the baby!  xx

Safarigirl.....hope you're having a wonderful weekend and your angel had a fab 1st birthday. xx

Jo - thinking of you and hope your trio are getting easier to mother!  xx

Hi to all you gals.  xx

Was supposed to go to a wedding this weekend with our little one but DH isn't well so I'm pottering around feeling like a zombie as I'm not getting any sleep with our babe as she's constantly trying to get in bed with us!


----------



## HEM

Hi

WWAV – Nice to hear from you too, Yes my little girl was one on Tuesday and we had a lovely day with a party for Grandparents, family etc, and as the weather was so nice we was able to be outside for much of the afternoon/evening. I stood there watching the family gathering and could not believe how fortunate I was to be blessed with a daughter and I owe a lot to FF as they gave me support and advice and kept me focused on treatment and my daughter is so very special to us, and I count my blessings every single day.

Mini Me - yes as WWAV has said I bled from early on in my pregnancy and it seems quite common with IVF pregnancies but I was told by my clinic to up my projesterone and I had regular scans and blood tests. I know though when it is happening to you, you can't help but worry even though people say it can be a common occurrence.  Your HCG levels are excellent and that is a good sign.  

Helen x


----------



## mini-me

Hi girls,

Lesley - glad to hear you're back safely.  Good luck for your 2ww.      

Sasha - hope the 2ww isn't too bad for you.  Your embies will be snuggling in nicely now!  

RSMUM - you're very quiet today!  

Thank you so much for all your kind wishes again, but I'm still worrying!!   
The brown spotting has stopped, it was very very minor and must have be implantation.  I'm now worrying about my 'symptoms'.  I had sore boobs last Tuesday / Wednesday evening, which have now gone.  The af pains have now eased off considerably, but still getting minor ones.  I was also nauseous Tuesday / Wednesday / Friday evening and Saturday morning - I think maybe this morning, but not sure if nerves or not. I do have a funny taste in my mouth at times though.  Are symptoms supposed to come and go like this? 
Re further blood tests, my clinic said my levels were so good, I don't need anymore.  It would be difficult for me to get one this week and I suppose I'm sticking my head in the sand with not wanting bad news! Why can't I just enjoy this??!!

I've also got a little problem that I keep thinking about.  I went to see Mr ******* about a year and a half ago and after blood tests, he prescribed me prednisolone, clexane and aspirin for high nk activity.  I also needed this at the ARGC 3 years ago, so I decided it was likely that even though it was 18 months since I'd seen Mr *******, it would be advisable to use these again.  I mentioned this to Isida, but they said clexane was only needed in rare circumstances (overprescribed in the UK) and I didn't need steroids.  Mr ******* had said some clinics don't believe in this, but I can take them independently of my ivf clinic.  So that's what I decided to do, however, Isida put me on trental to help improve my lining.  ('Trental works by increasing the supply of oxygen to the tissues. It does this by causing the blood vessels to widen, resulting in increased blood supply. It also has effects on the blood cells, which results in a thinning of the blood, allowing it to pass more easily through the blood vessels.')  As I was worried about taking trental, clexane and aspirin altogether - I didn't want my blood to spurt out like a fountain after injections! - I decided to take prednisolone and trental until now (Isida say to come off trental now), and from today take prednisolone, clexane and aspirin from today.  
Have I done the wrong thing?  A side effect of the steroid can be blood clots, but my sister, a nurse, tells me that usually applies to older people who have limited mobility.  I have been told previously that the blood flow in my womb is excellent and I suppose that combined with taking trental would counteract any possible side effects of blood clotting by prednisolone.  I really wish clinics in the UK and around the world would have a more consistent approach!  I try to keep telling myself that if I had a major problem with blood flow, I wouldn't have got this far now, rather than it failing at this point.
Why on earth, didn't I just ask my GP about the effects?!    Any thoughts on this would be appreciated though.  


I has the very strangest day yesterday.  I have 2 younger sisters, 39 and nearly 36.  The youngest one is 20 weeks pregnant with her second.
Well, yesterday I decide to phone up and tell my mum and sisters my good news.  Would you believe it my other sister (the 39 yr old) is pregnant too!!! She found out on Friday as well and we're due 3 days apart!!  I'm really happy for her and my mum is delighted, saying she won't forget yesterday in a hurry!  Both of us are stressing and have an obsession with knicker checking - at least we can both support each other.  I really hope it goes all the way for both of us, it will be lovely to compare things with my sister who's exactly at the same stage.

Well I've gabbed on for long enough.  Actually going to do a full week's work for the first time since before the school holidays.  Shouldn't be too difficult, the kids have got their KS2 SATS.  Poor things, it'll be easy for me though.

Enjoy the sunshine,
love mini-me
xxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Wow- Mini-Me!!!! Excellent news, hun! So happy for you.       

Well done! 

Hope to hear lots of good news from you over the coming months- enjoy!
love
Giggly
xx


----------



## RSMUM

I'm still here - nothing happening at all! 

Mini-me - I know everyone is different, but I did clexane and aspirin with DD all the way through to 20 weeks I think and I was on the steroids ( Dexamethasone - 1mg a day ) and Clexane - stopped the Dex at 12 weeks and the Clex at about 16 ( came off the aspirin after having some spotting really early on..could you just drop ******* an e-mail and ask him if you are worried? I'm sure he'd be delighted to hear of your BFP and to help..just a thought

Love to you all - have been out all day with DD at the RSPB - bug catching and pond dipping so really in need of a cuppa!

D X


----------



## mini-me

RSMUM - thanks for the reply.  I've just sent him an email just to put my mind at rest.  I think I'll be okay, but there's no harm in asking!  Thanks again.

Sounds like you had a fun and lively day out!

Love mini-me
xxx


----------



## crusoe

Mini-me - I'm not sure if it helps you at all but I was taking Pentoxifilline (Spanish equivalent of trental) Clexane, prednisolone and asprin. I didn't get a BFP but my clinic assured me taking all this together was fine and that if I did get a BFP I should continue with them until 12 weeks. As RSmum says I would email Mr *******, I did that a couple of times with questions and always got a speedy response.

Fantastic news about your sister too - what an exciting (if a little scary) time for you all.

RSMum- thinking of you lots ...

Love to all abroadies
crusoe
xxx


----------



## Womb with a View

Hi Mini-me.  Great news your sisters are also pregnant!  It happens in threes!  Re the meds - I took the steriods you mention, aspirin and clexane, as well as progesterone injections when I found I was pregnant.  However, I came off the aspirin at 6 weeks when I had an awful bleed as my blood was too thin and as you say, was spurting out!  They kept me on the clexane, steriods and progesterone.  Your bleeding sounds like old blood.  I have thin blood anyway.....always cold....but they wouldn't believe me!  Hope this helps. x


----------



## three_stars

mini-me-  Congrats!!!!!  So happy for you!!!     
   
I also was on all the mix of drugs already mentioned.  Stayed on the clexane ( lovenox) until 15 weeks or so.  

SOrry to be late to hear but have had MAJOR computer probls last few days  
TIming couldn't be worse just when RSMUM is on a count down, Lesleyj and Sasha on 2ww and so forth!!  Not to mention that I despararetly need the net for house hunting, etc!!!   

Love,
B


----------



## Grumpygirl

ONLY ONE THING TO SAY, RSMUM- SQUUUUUUUUUUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEZE!

WHERE IS BABBA AND GOOD LUCK, CHICK!


----------



## Ms Minerva

Lesleyj and Sasha - sending you      

RSMUM - sending you pushing vibes!  

Hello to everyone else, sorry for lack of personals, but I have been horribly sick the last week, so off to the doctor today as worried about baby (and me!!) as I am losing weight and no sign of any bump!! 

Jules xxx


----------



## yonny

Ooooh 'pushing vibes' - I want to send those too!!!     Thinking of you RSMum!!! 

Lesleyj and sasha - hope youre doing ok girls!!!!! Lots of    to you both!!

Jules, hope all was well at the docs??   

Mini me - fab news about your sisters as well - how exciting for everyone!!!  How are you feeling yourself? I still have aches and pains and the most awful nausea - but apart from that never been better!!!!!!!!!   

WWAV - hope hubby is better  - and that youve caught up on some sleep!! 

Hi and hugs to everyone else - off to walk the dogs!
Yonny x


----------



## ElleJay

Hi!  Don't know how this will go as having real trouble stringing a sentence together - dontcha love Progesterone?  

Mini-Me - wonderful news about your sister being PG too, and glad the spotting has stopped.  Wonder how many have snuggled in?

Jules - so sorry that you are sick, hope the Dr can give you something to stop it all so you can get to the 'enjoy being pregnant' bit!

RSMum - Hope you get to meet the littlie soon!

B123 - Trust ex DP not to be visiting when you are having computer probs.... hope it gets sorted soon. 

Dawn - How are you getting on?

Jaydi - Did AF arrive?  Any news on the job?

AlmaMay - How are you doing?

Sasha - thinking of you and hoping for that next week is a goodie for both of us.

WWAV - love to you, and thanks for my positive smileys!

Crusoe - It is wonderful that you are only 10 weeks away from the panel date

Giggly - Love to you, posting from the loo?

Yonny - Thanks for thinking of me, glad you are feeling so well!

Hormonal love to everyone I have been dozy enough not to mention - boy has this taken me a long time to do!

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## Bel

Hi All,

Just wanted to say Wahoooooo Mini-me and Yonny!!!!

Great news....fantastic!!!!!!

Love,

Bel,xx


----------



## bluebell

Ooooooooooooooh, Bel, what a treat to see you posting !       Have you been to New York yet ??  I was really cross you weren't taking me with you !!!  
Bluebell xxxx


----------



## safarigirl

hello all .... i have gone awol - my daughter turned one, and we had organised a party and a dedication for her - a special naming ceremony that was so beautiful - even more so as I know her birth origins and how special she was to us, and to even have this moment to celebrate -  it really focused on her as a unique individual, how we were there to guide her and treasure her .... I know that I am posting this on the general thread and I hope that is okay, but so many of you have shared my journey with me .... anyway i have a house full of famiy and friends who flew in from around the world, so i just havnt had much time to post

  so much has happened on these boards - such lovely news of two bfp's - well done yonny and mini-me (your beta was the same as mine!)  so pleased for both of you
rsmum i thought i would be adding my congrats to your "arrival of baby" thread - but i see that little one is loving snuggling down a bit more!!!!

I'll enter comments on the other issues later, many itneresting thoughts ....

big love and hugs to all


----------



## Jaydi

Hi Abroadies  

Safarigirl - Your post is soooo lovely about your DD.  Thanks for sharing.  Did you have a minister for the naming ceremony?  My friend had one for her daughter and it was held at the grandparents house - it was years ago but I still remember it as a very special day.

HEM - happy birthday to your daughter too!- I loved what you wrote about her birthday - it's very inspiring to hear your story.

Rsmum - thinking of you !!  You haven't sent any 'I'm still here"s for a while ...  

Lesleyj - hope you're doing ok.  Have been thinking of you!   You're so gorgeous doing personals when you're feeling so hormone headed.
Thanks for asking about me - yes AF arrived on time this weekend and we have decided to go ahead with treatment and so FET will be 5 weeks today!  We have 2 frosties waiting for us in Marbella.  DH did my DR jab last night so I guess I can expect the hot flushes any day now?
And I've had the most shocking news today about the job.  I got an email saying the post was being withdrawn and interview day cancelled!  They aren't now appointing anyone to the position.  It was a charity so maybe they don't have the funding afterall?  I really can't believe it after all I put into the application - I really did spend a whole week on it.  Hey does this mean I have to take my interview clothes back to the shop?  

Sasha - hope you're doing ok.  Thinking of you.  

Mini-me that's so amazing about your sisters!!  Did your mum sleep at all that night?  

Yonny - sorry to hear you're feeling sick.  It's so unfair just when you really want to be enjoying everything!

Jules - Hope the doc has been able to help you.  You've got it really bad haven't you?  

Love to Giggly, Bonnie (happy American Mother's Day for Sunday  ), Bel, Bluebell, WWAV, Crusoe and all you lovely abroadies

Big hugs everyone

Jaydi x


----------



## mini-me

Hi girls,

Safarigirl - what a lovely post and a beautiful naming ceremony.  What a coincidence we got the same beta!

Jaydi - sorry to hear about the withdrawn job.  No, you don't take the clothes back!!  Get DH to take you out for a meal!  

Ms Minerva - hope you're feeling a little better and are being well looked after.  

Sasha and Lesley - our special ladies.  Thinking of you on the 2ww and sending positive vibes.     
Lesley, are you going to get your blood test done at 'The Agora' in Hove?  I definitely recommend them, they're lovely, reasonably priced and phone back by the end of the day.

Yonny - good to hear your feeling well.  I've had a bad day, feeling really rough but for once I'm happy to be feeling like this!    My symptoms come and go though.

Thanks for all the posts regarding medication.  I was worried about the lack of symptoms over the weekend so I booked a repeat hcg on Monday.  Well, I needn't have worried about the my blood clotting too much as about a minute after the blood test blood was pouring down my arm like a river!!  Got good news about my levels, they'd gone up from 437 (Friday) to 1111 (Monday), which DH was told was very good.  I thought they would've have been closer to 1300 3 days later, but apparently it doubles every 2 - 3 days, not just 2.  I'm not going to have any more tests done, just a scan around 7 weeks.

RSMUM - is it time?!  

Love to all,
mini-me xxx


----------



## RSMUM

Still here - still waddling.... 

FAB beta numbers mini-me


----------



## RSMUM

Morning all - well something might be happening for me - had quite strong AF pains last night ( God what a wuss I am - was panicking a bit actually! ) and some pinkish CM but think I had a show this morning at 4:30 so have just rung the hos to let htem know and DH who only arrived in Londond yesterday afternoon - so of course he's dashing back - AND it' s his birthday!!!  

oo-er getting mild cramps again - off for a cuppa and back to bed! 

REALLY scared now...but at least I got to see a beautiful sunshrise!

will let you know...

XXXX


----------



## Grumpygirl

Debs!!!!!!

Hope all goes well for you and wouldn't it be lovely for father and daughter to have the same birthday?

PUSH PUSH PUSH!

Thinking of you today, chick . 
All the very best! May the force be with you, always...
Love
Giggly
xx


----------



## Newday

Good Lucks

Debs

thinking of you

Dawn


----------



## Misty C

Debs

Woooo, I can't wait!  Joining you in having a cuppa as well, would have a ciggy if I smoked too!  Don't be scared as you have all of FF cyber pushing with you!

Love
Misty C
xxx


----------



## yonny

Ohhhhh RSMum! Its almost 9am and Im thinking of you lovey,wondering if theres been any more 'movement'!!    
Yonny xxxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Debs - try a nice warm bath, very relaxing! Sending you pushing vibes!

Jules xxx


----------



## mini-me

Whoo hoo RSMUM!

Hope you're pushing as I type!  How lovely it's DH's birthady too!

Go girl!

Thinking of you.
Love mini-me 
xxxx


----------



## RSMUM

Thanks! Well, things haven't really progressed but I DOD have a lovely warm bath and that seems to have eased things off a bit. I am getting pains every 5 mins but not too strong..will let you all know as things develop....

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Jaydi

We're all thinking of you!!  

Lots of love Jaydi xxx


----------



## MrsBunny

Noticed you're still 'here' Deb!!
Good Luck   

We're all really excited for you and it's great that you're keeping us informed!

Mini-me, how lovely that your sisters are pregnant too! Great levels!

Jules, hope you feel better soon and that the doctor puts your mind at rest  

Sasha and Lesleyj, thinking of you both and sending lots of love and      

Safarigirl, what a very special thing to do - a naming ceremony for your daughter - your words are very moving xx

Hope everyone else is ok and enjoying the sunny weather
Mrs Bunny xxxx


----------



## cat68

Hi Ladies, 

Hope you are well Hi to Izzy, Mini Me, Helen,Tea,Bluebell,Lesley,RSmum,Sasha,Jaydi,WWAW,Gigglygirl,Crusoe,B123, Jules, Yonny,Bel and Safarigirl and anyone I've missed. 

Yonny and Mini Me hello newly pregnant ladies I hope all is going well and your not feeling too sickly yet! 

Lesley and Sasha- Good luck with the 2ww, I hope all the signs are good! 

Jules- Hope your pg is progressing well 

RS mum- Wishing you all the best for the safe arrival of little one. She's making you wait for the big entrance! 

Well, seeing that the scan went well last friday I started with the DR meds on Monday and all is going fine. No side effects as yet!  have been given a 21 day supply and have my next appt 26th may were I will be staying for at least 2 weeks and hopefully will get the go ahead to start stimms when I arrive in Warsaw. Does anyone know what the average time is between starting on the DR meds (started on day 20) to getting your af? And when can you start the stimms, does it have to be day 3 of period or can it can later. Just wondering as I may get my period early before I go to Warsaw and don't want to miss out on the treatment for that month! 

Cheers
  Cat xx


----------



## three_stars

Debs!!!!  Every 5 minutes!!  I sure hope you are at the hospital now and not home waiting ofr DH to arrive.

Lesleyj-  Go with the flow and have big progesterone sleep OK??

Safarigirl-  HOw special to have you family all fly in for the ceremony.  A special day for such a special little one.

I did DD's christening/ naming ceremony when she was about 18 months ( took me awhile to get organized on it)  I would have liked to have my family and friends there but finally it was done in a small country church near Dh's home in COrnwall.. the same church where his dad and sister are buried.  Then we had a champagne and cake back in London the same week.. BOth were special and I have found memories of it.  I am wondering what to do with the twins for this as they have no Dad and my familoy is all in USA.  Maybe wait until next year and see where we are then

I have just had a revelation     about the advantage ( for me, IMO) to have had donor sperm for my twins.  When you are seriously ****** at your child's father it is easy to feel like taking your anger out on his child.. and when your child is being naughty it is easy to dislike traits she has from her father.  AT least with donor offspring this will never be the case!!!!    DD has unfortunatley been showing less then angelic moods the past 5 days.. maybe being home for holidays 5 days straight in the heat did not help either!  Not enough space her for us to not be on top of each other.
Also I just discovered the reason I have a computer worm virus is becasue DH forgot to tell me that our group license expired 2 weeks ago!!!!     Hopefully cleared up by tomorrow but meantime not sending any emails and can't surf the net for houses 

Bonnie


----------



## Sasha B

Go Debs!!!!! Hopefully your lovely litle bundle will be with you imminently.

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## RSMUM

Seems like it - but who knows..going to head off for the hospital now as contractions speeding up and getting longer


wish me luck girls!

Soo scared...

Deb X


----------



## yonny

Oh my goodness!!!!! I hope its all happening for you Debs!!!  
Im off to bed now but will check in first thing tomorrow to find out!!!
Hugs to all
Yonny x


----------



## Tea63

RSMUM - Hope you got to the Hospital in time  
Just checked in to see if there were some news from you (with my morning cup of Tea - 7.15am  ) and then you are in the middle of it    
And hello to the rest of you  
Tea


----------



## cat68

Hi Debs,

You will probably be in hospital now after reading your contractions are getting stronger. Hope you have a safe and speedy delivery! 


Thinking of you

Cat xxx


----------



## Jaydi

Debs thinking of you !  Can't wait to hear your news.  

Cat - Glad to hear your scan went well and you've started DR.  I can't remember what happens in a cycle with my own eggs - it was too long ago!    With DE it's much easier.  Hope someone else can remember and let you know when you can expect af and start the stimms.  If not then pop over to the IVF General Chit Chat for the UK and there will be loads of lovely ladies who will help you out.

Bonnie - that is so interesting - your revelation about children and their father.  Actually I remember my mum saying 'You're just like your father!' and she wasn't being complimentary   .  But without that link you just see the child.  Certainly when we were foster carers we just had to see the child - we didn't know her parents.  It's quite thought provoking isn't it?  Sorry your DD has been testing you lately.  I guess as the twins characters develop DD will have to adjust to work out how all these humans fit together.  Our pets do it too don't they? So no wonder bright children are so good at testing us it must be a basic instinct.  There's a new series of Child of Our Time on BBC1 at the moment - the Robert Winston programme following the lives of children born around 2000 - I've been really struck by this age and how independent the children are becoming - such strong little characters and so bright!  Your daughter is exceptional bright isn't she?  I hope she works through this quickly and painlessly for YOU so you can all settle down and enjoy being one tribe.  I bet when you haven't had much sleep it's the last thing you need!  Big hugs.      

Mini-me - how are you feeling?  Your levels are fabby!  

Lesleyj and Sasha hope you're doing ok and keeping the 2ww gremlins at bay      

Big hugs Debs!  

Love to all

Jaydi xxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

NEWS, NEWS, NEWS, NEWS! PLEASE?!!!

I've even logged on at work and I never do that anymore (since my projector was left on by mistake and kids going past in the corridor had a snigger!)...

Hope all is going well,
love
Giggly
xx


----------



## AlmaMay

Debs - Sending you very happy thoughts for the delivery of your precious little one.

Sasha and Lesley - Keeping you both in my thoughts during your 2ww.  

Cat - For the three cycles I did where I down regged with decapeptyle my AF arrived twice 11 days from the injection and once 9 days from injection.  Hope that helps.  

Hi to everybody else!


----------



## yonny

No news     
Just checking in to see! 
Hi Almamay - long time no see - nice to see you lovey! 
Sasha, Lesley -        to you both!!
Hi to everyone!
Love yonny x


----------



## ElleJay

Just logging in to add my good wishes for Debs - I hope that your little one has arrived safe and sound and is being cuddled as I write this - lots of love to you.

No other personals as I think I got thrings wrong last time, so will slide back off into my Progesterone daze - thanks for keeping me in your thoughts!!

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## Tea63

And here I am with my morning cup of tea again - and still no news - hope things are ok ?
Tea


----------



## bluebell

The little lady has arrived !!!!!

Follow this link to the announcement in Abroadies .........

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=140786.0

or this one for the main Birth Announcement Board...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=140788.msg2151012#msg2151012

Bluebellxxxxx


----------



## three_stars

DEBS!!!  YIppee!!  New little girl in your arms!!!  Wishing you a quick recovery from delivery and a lifetime of joy with your new bundle!


Sasha-  sorry you are feeling rough.  Very understandable.  You are a very strong and determined person.  Many hugs  sent your way    

Jules - stinks to be sick on top of pG sick!!  Hope you recover soon.  Try to at least get your liquids.. I went for gatorade when things were really bad.  ANd miso soup homemade... lots of it!!

Lesley-  thinking of you
Alma MAy-  you too!!!

Roze-  will try to answer your PM today
Tell DH the pressure it is making you feel... but be glad that he is wlecome and joyous about the idea of another child if it happens.  I hope your mock cycle goes well. 

Hello to all you abroadies I missed.
Love,
B

Roze-    Your inbox is full so could not send you a PM


----------



## bluebell

Just to let you know that RSMUM has said it is OK for me to tell you that her lovely little girl is called Lily Christine !
Bluebell xxxx


----------



## three_stars

Welcome to lovely Lily!!!


----------



## Sasha B

Did a sensative HPT this morning an it was a BFN    

Sasha xxx


----------



## yonny

Oh sasha no!!!!!!!!!       Is it not too early?? whens your blood test??  

Yonny xx


----------



## yonny

- welcome to Lily!! I love that name!!!       
Yonny x


----------



## Newday

Sahsa

sounds too early.

Had my lining scan this morning 7.8mm so OK for ET which will be on Wednesday

Dawn


----------



## AlmaMay

Sasha,

I'm so sorry.  

x


----------



## three_stars

Dear Sasha,

I sooooooooooo hope your HPT is wrong.    
Hang in there.  
Hugs
    
Love,
Bonnie


----------



## Ms Minerva

Sasha - so sorry, but   that it was just too early. When is your "official" test day?

Sending you   and   

Jules xx


----------



## ElleJay

Dear Sasha - That is such horrid news - I so hope it's just too early to be showing yet - even with a sensitive HPT. Praying that it turns around for you - take care.

Love

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## Sasha B

Official test date is tomorrow but I'm pretty sure it won't change.

Sasha xxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Sasha - thinking of you today and   for a   

Jules xxx


----------



## safarigirl

sasha, thinking of you and hoping today brings you a bfp ... in my thoughts and much love to you


----------



## Sasha B

Thanks girls but it just wasn't to be this time around.

Sasha xxx


----------



## cat68

Dear Sasha,


Sent you PM. Sorry to hear about that 

Cat xx


----------



## mini-me

Sasha,

So sorry to hear that.  Thinking of you.   

Love mini-me
xxx


----------



## Jaydi

Oh Sasha no - I'm so very sorry to hear it isn't to be this time.  After all you've been through!  Please take care of yourself - sending you lots of hugs.      

I'm certain you will have another miracle very soon. I know that doesn't help much today but it's true.  You are an amazing woman and I know you will get there.  I'm just so sorry it wasn't this time.

Thinking of you

Love and hugs

Jaydi x


----------



## ElleJay

Sasha - I am so, so sorry - this sucks.  Hugs and love to you

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Sasha - so very sorry, life is just so unfair. Sending you hugs  

Jules xx


----------



## cat68

Hi Ladies,

Hello to Bonnie,special cyber hugs for Sasha((()))) Thinking of you!, Debs, Yonny,Tea, Jaydi, Gigglygirl, Alma May. Lesley, Bluebell, Dawn and Jules.  

Sasha- How are you today hun? It must be really emotional for you at the moment but I know that you will get there in the end and realise your dream of another baby. You really deserve it, it was great to meet up with you and thanks for your encouraging words re IVF. 

Debs- You probably won't read this yet as will be too busy with little Lily. Best wishes to you and hope that you and Lily are well and you are resting while you can. Childbirth takes a lot out of you for sure. 

Yonny- How are you?. Hope you are well and the sickness has abated. 

Tea- Not long to go now. Read on your summary that you are due 13th June. Oh less than a month. It's exciting stuff! 

Jaydi- I see that you are going back next month to Ceram(is that Marbella?) for FET with 2 frosties on board. Good luck with that. 

Alma May- Thanks for the contact for acupuncture and all the other useful information you've given on these boards. It is invaluable!  

Lesley- you are in the midst of the dreaded 2 ww. When do you test? and the very best of luck when you do? Soz where are you having your treatment from again? Get mixed up! 

Jules- How are you doing? Hope your not having too many neg symptoms of pg and are blossoming! 

I'm on day 7 of the Depcap injections and it's going well so far, no negative effects as yet! Should get my period this week and fly out to Warsaw on the 26th May for the appt with Dr K at 3.30pm. Hopefully will be able to start stimms barring any hitches! Dh and Ds fly out the week later for some moral support. It's actually DS's birthday on the 5th June and he'll be 6. Will have to take his presents out with me and give them on the day. He's got a party when we come back, but he really wanted to go to a farm but it was booked up.  

Dh is running today in Manchester for charity, doing a 10K run for the Lord Mayor's charity. Have to drop him off soon , looks like the weather here is going to be hot hot hot! Hasn't done much training but he does a lot of cycling.  That's him doing some limbering up !!!

See you soon
Cat xx


----------



## bluebell

Just wanted to send the biggest of hugs to lovely Sasha.  I am so sorry sweetie


----------



## Ms Minerva

Lesleyj - when do you test? Sorry, foggy brained at the mo! Thinking of you.

Cat - good luck for next week!

Sasha - in my thoughts    

Big Hello   to Bluebell, Almamay, Jayid, WWAV, Bel, Giggly, Tea, Dawn, mini-me, Safarigirl, Bonnie, Yonny, Roze.

Crusoe - any predictions yet?   Hope that the adoption process is going smoothly and not too stressful!

Love to all,


Jules xxx


----------



## crusoe

Sasha - I am so, so sorry to read your news     I am sending both you and Bella a big, big hug   

With love and lots of luck for your next cycle.

Crusoe
xxx


----------



## Sasha B

Lesley, thinking of you hun. You must be testing any day now. I so hope you get a BFP.

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Sasha B

Wonderful Abroadies Ladies, thank you so much for all your messages. This journey would be a lot harder and more lonely without all of you. I am truly blessed to know you. 

I'm feeling a bit more optimistic today. September 20th  is only 4 months away so my focus now is on enjoying the summer, doing a few much needed DIY jobs around the house and having a bit of a break.

Love to you all,

Sasha xxx


----------



## safarigirl

Sasha so glad you have a plan in mind, and something to occupy you until your next try.  Have been thinking of you all weekend .... like everyone else has said, i am truly sorry that it did not work for you this time ... heres to lots of positive thoughts for your time, and may it bring you and bella your dream of another child and brother or sister .... big hugs to you.

Lesley i see you are testing soon, thoughts with you during this anxious time, and hoping for great news and a chance to pop some virtual bubbly


----------



## bluebell

Good luck to Lesley from me too.     

Sasha, so glad you are feeling a little better.  Phone me any time.

Bluebell xxxx


----------



## MrsBunny

Sasha, so sorry to hear your news. Take care and try and enjoy the summer. Big Hugs   

Lesleyj, sending lots of love and        to you, here's hoping you get a lovely positive xxx

Cat and Dawn, good luck to you both xx

Mrs Bunny 
xxx


----------



## Womb with a View

So sorry it was a BFN Sasha.  Really disappointed for you.  Like you say, focus ahead and enjoy the summer with your lovely Bella.  Thinking of you. xx


----------



## Womb with a View

Lesleyj......hope the 2ww is going quickly now and good luck for a BFP.  xxxxx


----------



## three_stars

So very sorry Sasha that this cycle did not work.     

Lesleyj-  I am thinking of you and hoping you are getting through the 2ww.. and staying awake a little  .  Mind you, I spend most days and nights like a zombie so not sure anymore what being fully awake is like!!    

Debs-  Hope you are getting some rest and feedings are going well. 

Hello to all abroadies, 
B


----------



## ElleJay

Hi everyone!  Thanks for all your messages and thoughts.  I seem to have slept through the weekend (and almost the entire 2ww!) - the difference in doziness between 800 units of Progesterone which I usually take and 1000 units this cycle has been amazing in the affect it has had on me - but the sedation has actually been a weird welcome relief to the normal angst of the 2ww.
  
Trying to keep going at work has been dreadful though - luckily I'm too doped up to care!!

I am doing an HPT this Thursday as it has been so difficult to get the local private hospital to give me my blood test results - then I will go to London at the weekend if the HPT is positive.....

Lots of love

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## cat68

Hi Lesley,

Good luck with the HPT on Thursday. Sending loads loads of babydust . Hope you get a BFP!

Love Cat xx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Lesleyj - glad that you have been a bit "out of it" for the 2ww! Sending you    
for testing!

Jules xx


----------



## RSMUM

Just a quick one so say HELLO!!!!! and thanks for all the kind thoughts and wishes! Lily and I only got out of hospital yesterday and it was DD's 7th birthday so all a bit hectic.We had to stay in hospital as Lily was jaundiced and to spend a few days under the sunbed   and then the doctor were worried cos of her weight ( only 5lb 14oz ) - also she forgot how to breastfeed   but she got the all clear on Monday morning and so we took D out of school early yesterday to come home for her special birthday present!

I will start to post again soon when I get my act together - just wanted to send HUGE hugs to you Sasha and MASSIVE thanks to you wonderful lot - even though I haven't met any of you - I know, for sure, I wouldn't have been able to make this journey without all your fantastic support......I wish, with all my heart,that all your dreams come true....hang in there...

Deb XXXXXXX

P.S. will try to post some pictures of little Lil sometime - not really sure how but will work it out I'm sure...


----------



## Womb with a View

Great to hear from you Debs and enjoy your little bundle.  What a lovely birthday pressie for DD.  xx


----------



## bluebell

Oooooooooooh, Debs, so glad you have escaped !!
Have you seen all your lovely messages?  Hope I posted the announcements how you wanted me to !
Thanks for your lovely words ....... just remember that you are one of our leading abroadies, championing our cause in the media where most of us are too shy !  You have helped us all!
Big kisses to your little girlie, and although I am not an expert, her weight doesn't seem bad to me.  Babies don't always fit into the boxes they are supposed to, but seem to have a habit of being just fine !  Can't wait to see photos.  Can you email me some please ?  So happppeeeeeeeee for yooooooooooou !

Lesley, hang in there and enjoy the drug induced haze.  I have never experienced this ... maybe I should have shoved more pessaries up !

Love to all .... I'm at work so had better get on !

Bluebell xxxxxxx


----------



## Jennifer

Hello ladies 

I've been taking a break from FF (haven't posted since Feb   )but just wanted to say MASSIVE CONGRATS to Deb and family on the safe arrival of Lily - I am sooooooooooooo chuffed for you all.

Also hello to all the other abroadies who remember me and everyone new       

Lots of love
Jennifer xx xx


----------



## Fidget

Hey sweetie,

Good to see, i tried to PM you  but your inbox is full    Hope your ok   

Debs welcome home and soooooooooo so happy for you  


Debs
xxxx


----------



## bluebell

Woooooooooooooooooo Jennifer !  We miss you, and I don't get to talk to you on the phone so much now !  We miss you.  Don't go away all together, you're not allowed !!  
Blooooooobs xx


----------



## Womb with a View

Jennifer - so lovely to hear from you.  Can't believe your little ones are over 18months old now!  xx


----------



## Jaydi

Hi Abroadies!

Welcome home baby Lily and Debs!  Sending you all lots of love and hugs xxx  

Sasha - hope you are doing ok this week.  Have been thinking of you.  I'm glad you have your next date - and at the end of the summer seems a good time to me - i always think of September as new beginnings don't you?  I think it's that back to school time (new shoes and satchel) and the season changes - everything is different and a fresh start.  

Lesleyj - good luck this week!  I really think it's a good idea to be zonked out on progesterone in the 2ww - we'll all be asking for extra doses now  .  Will be thinking of you on Thurs.  Is DH home this weekend?  

Dawn - is it your ET tomorrow??  Good luck!!  

Jules - how are you feeling now? 

Cat - have you started packing?  Not long now!   Hope everything's going well for you and you're not feeling too bad with the jabs.  With DE I only need one jab which lasts for the whole treatment - no hot flushes yet but I definitely feel more emotional - a bit like just before AF (poor DH!! - he looks a bit bewildered  ). Yes Ceram is in Marbella - just a few minutes from the beach - can't wait to see the sun and sea again.

Love to Bluebell, WWAV, Jennifer, Bonnie, Mrs Bunny, Safarigirl, Yonny, AlmaMay, Mini-me, Crusoe, Tea, Giggly and all you lovely Abroadies

Jaydi xxx


----------



## cat68

Hi,

Hello to Bluebell, Jules, Crusoe, Lesley, sasha, safari Girl, Mrs Bunny, WWAV, Bonnie, Deb, Jennifer, DEbs and Jaydi and anyone I've missed.

Crusoe- How's the adoption process going? 

Lesley- Thinking of you for a BFP this thursday. No pressure!! 

Sasha- Glad your feeling positive. Sept isn't too far away now, I hope that it all goes well for you. What clinic will you be treated at? 

Deb- Nice to see that you are out of hospital and LIly is doing well. A nice birthday pressie for DD!   

Jaydi- Not long to go now till FET in Marbella.Fingers crossed   I love that place, been a few times over the years. 

Counting the days till I go to Warsaw. I just hope everything goes to plan and I get to the ET stage and actually have some embies to transfer! keep thinking that due to my age they will all be shrivelled up  !!! 

LOve Cat xx


----------



## Newday

Jaydi

thanks for thinking of me yes if the one and only embryo thaws then ET tomorrow. Not holding out much hope really but have to do it before one last go with donor embryos then thats it for us.

I know you only need one but we've had that many that one seems an a lot ha!

Bye for now

dawn


----------



## Womb with a View

Newday.....you really do deserve Lady Luck to be on your side and I will be thinking about you.  I'll light my special candle, which was bought in Paris, Notre Dame, for Earthe Kit's little boy Sam so I could say a prayer at home for him.  It also worked for me and a few other FFs when I've lit it.  

GOOD LUCK.  xx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Dawn - thinking of you and your little embie, so hoping that this is the one for you!

Debs - lovely to hear from you! Can't wait for the photos!

Lesleyj - how are you?    

WWAV - how are you, DD, DP and the chooks?  

Sasha -   

Me? Finally feeling better and more like a human being again!

Jules xx


----------



## RSMUM

Dawn - best of luck hun


----------



## Womb with a View

Jules - never mind me, I'm just so glad you're feeling better.  Enjoy - it'll fly by!  We're good.  Will send you piccies when I have more time.  Still got to answer emails from safarigirl and Bluebell yet!

Love xx


----------



## cat68

Hi Dawn,

Best of luck with the FET today  

Cat xx


----------



## crusoe

Ladies please can I ask you for some support... I am in tears my DH is away and things are horrible.

My FIL has refused to have his photo taken for our adoption form to go to panel shortly. He has refused because he doesn't know what database it is to be stored on and is concerned about confidentiality. Basically he is just enjoys being difficult and anti-establishment and probably has some secrets he wants to hide. He is a horrible man.
It is not so much the photo that upsets me as his lack of support - so many people have helped us in our quest to be adoptive parents. 4 of our friends have written references, 2 are to be interviewed, my mum is big interviewed and even my ex-husband had to be contacted and complied willingly. I really cannot see allowing your photo to be taken is a big deal. 
I wrote an email to him (probably the wrong thing to do) and politely told him how let down we felt and he has replied with a horrible message telling me I am moral blackmailing him (he is the master of that). In anger I have replied telling him to forget it and that I want nothing to do with him.
I am so upset by this situation - do you think I have over-reacted? 

Love to all

Crusoe xx

(Jennifer lovely to see you posting)


----------



## Womb with a View

Crusoe, what a ****!  He really is.  This drama is all about him.  He's not even thinking about you guys or your son/daughter.  Don't get drawn into his mess if you can help it although I too would have lost it with him.  I don't think that's a bad thing hun - he's let you down badly and being an ass.  Do you have to rely on him?  Sorry, I don't know the adoption process in full.  If you don't, well obviously forget him!  If you do, then perhaps you can either just wait until your DH gets home to deal with him or quietly explain his paranoia to the adoption staff?  I'd treat him with either indifference or mock him.  Please don't let him upset your journey.  He's not important.  Love and hugs to you dear friend. xx


----------



## Misty C

Crusoe

Sorry to hear your FIL is being so difficult. I don't know if this helps but honestly SW are used to dealing with people like him every day. I would hope they'd do a check on him for the hell of it, should put the wind right up his sails - maybe say 'SW are *extremely * interested in his lack of support' as you said maybe there is something to hide. I'm being bad I know (hee,hee). He sounds very selfish as it seems he doesn't realise this whole adoption journey is really not about him, its about a child or children coming into your/his families lives. Maybe he'll grow up one day and realise that when your bouncing beautiful children on your knees and he's on the very cold outside of the family scene.

You seem to have tremendous support from everyone else Crusoe, you are so blessed with lovely friends and your mum this is what the panel will see along with SW recommendations. Please don't fret anymore about him, just let SW know what he's said, and they can document it (sorry being bad again, can see it now "applicants father in law is an ar*e!".

Sending you lots of love & hugs.
Misty C
xxxx


----------



## AlmaMay

Dear Crusoe,

I'm so sorry that your FIL is being such a jerk, especially if it upsets you.    He sounds a very selfish man and not a little paranoid.  I mean, who is going to hack into an adoption agency and steal his 'details'?  It's borderline personality disorder to think he is that important in the scheme of things.  

I would say that if I were sitting on your adoption panel and you admitted that your FIL was acting a little weird I'd think, "They are completely normal.  Let's approve them."  If a couple were to present too perfect it would make me very, very suspicious.  Every family has some like your FIL.  Perfect families just don't exist.  

Adoption is obviously bringing up some uncomfortable feelings for your FIL and instead of dealing with the feelings he is lashing out.  It's his decision how he chooses to behave.  Adoption and the world has changed dramatically and what used to be cloaked in secrecy (and shame?) is now open and transparent.  You are probably right, he must have something to hide.  It must be frightening for a selfish paranoid man.  It also must be very lonely.  That's not excuse, just a probable explanation.  

I wouldn't worry about the email exchange with FIL.  He knows how you feel and he reacted in a predictable manner.  You probably would have been more surprised if he came back and was really apologetic and was nice about things.  A snake crawls on it's belly and that's what you expect.  You need to worry when a snake gets up and starts walking because something IS wrong.  

Leaving your FIL aside, it sounds like you are really enjoying putting together references (ex-boyfriend included!) and interviews.  That must be fun.  If at all possible try and concentrate on the lovely things this journey is bringing you.  I bed your friend's references and mum's interviews contain touching sentiments that aren't normally shared on a day to day basis.  

Lots of love,
Almamay


----------



## AlmaMay

Dawn - Good luck today.


----------



## Jaydi

Hi Crusoe

Sorry to hear you're having this horrible time with your FIL.  It must be sad for your DH too.  Big hugs to you.

As far as social services go though - don't worry about that anymore.  You already have far more support than most people do who apply for adoption.  They like to see you have a network of support around you and you certainly do!  You are ideal adopters in their eyes and that is why your home visits and Form F have all gone through so speedily.  If you explain your FIL doesn't want his details on the database because he is worried about Big Brother then I'm sure the social services won't give it another thought.  Many people of his generation have the same worries and the tabloids fuel all that don't they?

You are a perfect couple to be applying for adoption and part of being so perfect is that you have some difficult members in your family - that makes you resilient in life and they need people who understand difficulties so you can help your son and daughter along in life.  If everything was plain sailing in your life then they'd question whether you were equipped to deal with problems when they came up.

Your family sounds very normal to me.  Well very typical - and that's what social services are looking for.

I bet you feel more stressed because you are going to Panel very soon now.  But believe me they're going to sign you up faster than anyone ever before.  You are going to be fabulous parents - it's obvious to everyone.

Enjoy the support you have from your family and friends - they are so supportive of you because they love you and they know you'll be great !!  Your children will be lucky to have you as parents and you'll feel lucky to be their parents.  I have a feeling you're going to have a very different Christmas this year!

Lots of love

Jaydi xxx


----------



## Jaydi

Dawn - sending you lots of love and good luck today

Thinking of you

  ​


----------



## ElleJay

Crusoe - I am so sorry that your FIL is being (and we have a concensus on this) an a*se and that he has upset you.  Your e-mail to him is completely how anyone would have reacted and probably much less than he deserves. 

I hope that you do not let his mean spiritedness cloud your achievement in getting to go before the adoption panel in July - the SW will have seen this type of thing before, so don't think it will affect the outcome - you and your other half will make brilliant parents, and your little one is out there waiting for you.

Lots of love

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## ElleJay

Dawn - everything crossed for you for today!

Love

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## HEM

Dawn 

Good Luck today and hope everything goes well I really do

Thinking of you  

   

Helen xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Newday

Hi all everything went well this morning thawed OK. so  Bertie is on board. I had a medrol jab but I have the sweats now did on last FET I think it§s my body reacting to the embryo so may be another one gone.

Be back home tomorrow but wished I§d boéoked to go today instead now.

Crusoe I am sorry to read about your FIL I hope you can resolve it some way
¨
Dawn


----------



## Misty C

Great news Dawn, fingers crossed for you!
Love
Misty C
xx


----------



## crusoe

Thank-you everyone for your warmth and kindness. I had a good old cry earlier and that always helps you feel better too.
I haven't decided on a course of action - part of me just wants to dig out an old photo and send it to the adoption team just to spite him but it might be better to come clean with them and explain just what sort of idiot he is. 
I feel terrible about putting my DH and my MIL in a difficult situation but this is just one of many tricky things we have had to deal with with FIL and because this incident was related to the adoption which is so important to DH and I, I was just not prepared to sit back and say nothing. Thankfully we are not relying on him for any support for anything else adoption wise. Good job too by the looks of it.

You are right I must focus on all the lovely people who have helped us, demonstrated their love and support and ignore this one very, very selfish self-obsessed man.

Dawn - so pleased your embie thawed and is safely on board. Keep positive ... we are all behind you.

Love to all and many many thanks
Crusoe
xxx


----------



## Jaydi

Hi everyone  

Just wanted to give an extra big hug to Crusoe   - so sorry you've had all this thrown at you.  It sounds like it was the last straw!  He sounds quite ill doesn't he?  Well done sticking to your principles and not being manipulated by him.  You have a wonderful new life on the horizon and the true support you have around you is just wonderful isn't it?  Pat yourself on the back you're doing brilliantly.  

Dawn!  So thrilled to hear you have Bertie on board!  He sounds quite a fighter already.  I have heard of other women having a reaction after ET who went on to have BFPs so don't lose heart - wow we have so much to worry about don't we!!  Hope you're relaxing this evening and have a good journey back home.      

And Lesleyj   - you are testing in the morning?  Good luck hun - we're all with you.  Hope you're still having lots of naps and feeling chilled.  Thinking of you      

Love to all

Jaydi xxx


----------



## Newday

well not much to report here just bored bored bored. On my own watched DVD's went for a couple of walks and slept. Will be glad to get home tomorrow

still very hot and sweaty(TMI)

Oh well bye for now

Dawn


----------



## three_stars

Good luck to Lesley tomorrow.  I know it is just the HPT but hope it is positive and less worry about getting to a blood test up in London.  All fingers crossed for you!!! 

Dawn-  Hope the sweats are nothing to worry about but make sure you tell your clinic.. maybe you are reacting to one of the jabs??  Good luck on the 2ww.

Crusoe.  many wise comments have been made already about your FIL.  Makes me thing of my biological father to a T.    
Sorry he has made you so upset and hope you can just laugh it off as plain silly.. and stupid.  
BTW.. I had no idea they would ask photos of inlaws or actually interview your ex  I must say I still find it so invasive and incredible what they put you through for this process.  You have been jumping through all the hoops and getting through it with aces... this is just a blip.  If you don't want to tell them the full truth tell them he is very ugly and refuses to have his photo taken. 
Keep your chin up.  Your child is waiting for you out there and this man is not going to stop that from happening. 

Love,
Bonnie


----------



## AlmaMay

Dawn,

I don't know if this helps but I thought I should share it.  I used to think that the sweats were signs of failure when I had ET.  Then I kept a diary of when I got the sweats.  I found that usually the sweats started when I started the Medrol at the start of my cycle.  Now when I get the sweats after ET I remind myself that the cycle can't fail before ET and I'm having sweats because of the Medrol.  

It's hard to be in a foreign country on your own for TX, especially if you don't speak the language.  I've done it quiet a few times myself.  You'll be home soon and I hope that will lift your spirits.  

x


----------



## Ms Minerva

Dawn - wonderful news that Bertie made it!

Crusoe - I am so sorry and angry about your FIL - how mean spirited of him!

He is acting like a complete @rse! I am sure that if you just explain to the SW that he is a bit paranoid, they will understand. No family is perfect and it is no reflection on what wonderful parents you and DH will make.

Lesleyj - thinking of you tomorrow

Bonnie - always amazed that you manage to post, with such a busy life!

Ante-natal check up on Friday, hope that they use a doppler, just want reasurance that *I am *pregnant....

Jules xxx


----------



## Womb with a View

Jules.....know exactly how you feel.  That was me to a T.....doubting Thomas.  Good luck petal. xx

Dawn...really good news.  Good luck to you. xx

LesleyJ - thinking of you for tomorrow. xx


----------



## Womb with a View

Misty - lovely to see you posting.  How's it going for you guys?  It can't be long now.  Hope all is going well.  Love to you xx


----------



## bluebell

WWAV        So pleased you around more again !  

Dawn ... yippeeeeeee ! Here's to Bertie !  I am sure the others are right in that you will feel much better once you get home.  I'm not an expert, but I really don't think that an embryo failing could cause hot flushes.  If it hadn't implanted (and wasn't going to) it wouldn't surely have any effect at all, and would just hang around in your uterus waiting to be passed out, and the only cause of sweating therefore must be the drugs, or perhaps also partly the stress of it all.  Hang in there brave lady.  You are doing just fine.  Having lost so many ice babies myself, I know how storng those that survive the thaw are.  I lost 9 out of my 10 last time, so Bertie must be a toughie !!!!

Crusoe, what more can I say after everyone has said such wise words.  After reading what you wrote I have imagined myself as your SW.  If/when you tell it as it is to them, they can surely hardly be likely to take his refusal seriously.  They will just see him as an awkward bugger and move on.  I also think that you have done really well to tell FIL what you think about what he has done.  My inlaws can be a nightmare at times, but far too often I button my lip to keep the peace, and then regret it afterwards.  You have lanced the boil before it gets too big, and I am sure your DH and MIL will respect you for that (and, secretly, your FIL too).  You are an honest, strong and caring woman, and that is why DH loves you I'm sure (well one of the many reasons), and the SWs will see that shining through.  As Bonnie says, what a bloody load of digging they do.  I hope it all goes smoothly for now.

LAST BUT NOT LEAST !! GOOD LUCK LESLEY FOR TOMORROW !                  

Sorry for lack of any more personals .. need my beauty sleep....
Bluebell xxxxxx


----------



## cat68

Hi to Crusoe, WWAV, Misty, Alma May,Dawn, Jaydi, Lesley, Bluebell, Jules and Bonnie

Crusoe- Big hug to you my love. I know it's all been said so eloquently by the other ladies but your FIL sounds like a really awkward so and so to say the least. From what you say he sounds like he enjoys being difficult and annoying people. If it's not paramount to the adoption process to have his photo(which from what you've said it's not) I would give him a wide berth. People like that are not worth your time or energy. Try not to let him bother you because it sounds like your network of family and friends are being helpful and supportive with the adoption process. This is a special time for you and DH and I hope soon that you have your little girl or boy in your arms soon, ready to give your undivided love and attention too.  

Dawn- Glad FET went well and little embie is safe on board. Safe journey back 

Lesley- Good luck with the blood test/HTP today. Hope it's a BFP. Sending you loads of babydust    

Jules- Good luck with the anti natal check on Friday. I'm sure there's a baby in there! Ikwym know about having to see him/her with your own eyes. I was the same and really paranoid something was amiss.

Countdown now to appt in Warsaw. Going on Monday for hopefully stimms, EC and ET. Not booked flight coming back yet as don't know how long it will take or if I'll reach the EC stage. Panicking a bit as will be in Warsaw for over a week till DH and DS arrive and probably will feel a bit lonely. We are buying laptop today so I can keep in touch with Dh, DS,Friends and you lovely FF friends. 
If you know anyone who is having treatment at Invimed from 26th May onwards point them in my direction as I would really appreciate the support. 

Love and Hugs
Cat xx


----------



## ElleJay

Hi - another BFN for me I'm afraid.  I have to keep going for another two days and re-test,  but can't imaging it will change.

Thanks for everyone's thoughts and messages - you are the best and I really appreciate it.

Love

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## Newday

Lesley

I am so sorry take care 
Dawn


----------



## safarigirl

lesley I am so sorry to read this, i know you were testing with a pregnancy test, so do continue meds until you get a definitive blood test ... my thoughts are with you during this difficult time .... big hugs and love


----------



## safarigirl

Dawn good to hear you have one embie on board ...... thats good news ...

crusoe sorry to read about your fil, i am sure if you tell the SW the truth and couch in terms of so much data being lost, and your fil being a bit difficult and paranoid they will understand!  After all the government has managed to lose lots of sensitive data, so you will have a line of reasoning you can follow .... i am sorry though that during such a happy and exiting time you have to deal with someone being difficult ... it is such a small thing to ask and its amazing that people can think only of themselves ... i'd pose naked for you if it helped!

Big hello to everyone else

sasha being thinking of you and hoping that you are feeling okay ....


----------



## Jaydi

Oh Lesley - I'm so sorry you got a BFN this morning.  What a terrible let down after going through so much.  That's heartbreaking.  

It's tough to keep going when you already feel it hasn't worked this time but do keep on the meds until you test again.

I hope your DH is home or on his way back to you this weekend.  Lots of love to you both

Thinking of you and sending lots of love  

Jaydi xxx


----------



## Womb with a View

Lesley.....so upset for you.  How disappointing.  Really sorry it's not your turn.  Look after yesterday today.  Thinking of you.  xxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Oh No! Lesleyj - so sorry to read your news, life is just so unfair. Sending you the biggest of cyber hugs 


Jules xx


----------



## bluebell

So so very sorry Lesley             There are never any words that seem good enough.  Take care of yourself.  Loads of love, Bluebell xxxx


----------



## cat68

Dear Lesley,

I'm sorry to hear that you tested neg. My thoughts are with you at this emotional time. Sending you a big ((((((())))))) 

Love Cat xx


----------



## RSMUM

So sorry Lesley - sending you a massive cyber hug..i know it's not much but i hope it helps to know we're all thinking of you hun


----------



## Bel

Hi Girls!

Back from New York, so thought I'd look in and see how you were all doing..

Rsmum - Congratulations hun!! Was soooo excited to get your text and told all my friends, so we had a toast to you and Lily (love that name!!). Soo pleased all went okay. Can't believe you are posting too...xxxx

Crusoe -   I want to use this sooo bad on your FIL. I cannot believe with all you have been through and all you are doing to become parents that he will not support you?!! You and DH will make the best parents, please do not let him upset you like this. You have friends and family that love you, try to concentrate on that. I would come clean to the Adoption people, I'm sure this has happened before many times and there are ways around everything, think Infertility has taught me that!!!! Love to you and DH hunxxxxxx

Bluebelle - Hiya hun!! Thank you for your texts. New York was fab...so much shopping!! Weather wasn't the best though . Hope all is okay with you. xxxx

GG - Hiya Babe. Hope all is okay with you too. Will be in touch about meeting up. Thought I'd come down your way if okay? xx

Lesley - Blummin 'eck. So sorry hun. I know there isn't anything I can say to make you feel better, but just wanted you to know that I'm thinking of you.xx

Jennifer - Wow....great to hear from you. Miss you,x

Newday - Hope this is your turn hun. Thinking of you,xx

Misty - Loved your reply to Crusoe!! How are things coming along with you?x

Hi to Jaydi, Jules,WWAV,Sasha,AlmaMay,Bonnie,Helen and anyone else that I have missed,

I haven't really got any news, still taking things easy and taking a break, we needed it,

Love to you all,

Bel,xx


----------



## mini-me

Lesley,

So sorry to hear your news.    

Love mini-me
xxx


----------



## Sasha B

Lesley I was gutted to read that your test today was a BFN. Sorry I haven't been around much this week to support you. I was really hopeful that this cycle would be the one for you     . I   that by some miracle the test in two days time will be positive.

All my love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Misty C

Hi Abroadies

Aww you still make me feel so welcome even after all this time, thank you!

We are still waiting for a match, don't seem to get much further than letting our SW know we are interested in littlies to be told they are matched with others.  We know our day will come but the waiting does get to us.  Crusoe, don't panic, each authority is different and I have known of people who have their approval and are matched virtually in the same month!  I think the waiting is the reason I have been thinking of DE recently, that plus my friend has informed me her partner is 4 months pregnant with their second child, a little frostickle from their previous IVF cycle, twin I suppose to her lovely first child.  I'm delighted for them of course, but jealous, not one of my finest traits!     

For those who have been blessed BFP's, given birth (hey Debs) or on the 2ww (hey Dawn) and to anyone that has had a heartbreaking BFN I send my love and   to you all in abundance.  

As always I will be keeping an eye on you all....... be good!

Love
Misty C
xxx


----------



## yonny

AWW lesley - Im so very very sorry!!!   Be good to yourself! I hope you find the strength to keep going sweetie!! Much     to you!!!
Hi and hugs to everyone else!
Yonny xx


----------



## ElleJay

Another negative HPT for me today - at least I haven't had all the blood test hassle this time round.  DH is home for the Bank Holiday weekend, which makes it all a lot better.....

Thank you all so much for your posts and messages - we are already planning the next treatment trip - but let's see how I feel next week when the medication is gone and DH is back in Italy.

I hope you all have a lovely long weekend

Love

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## AlmaMay

Lesley - I'm so sorry and very sad for you and DH.    Call me if you want to chat.  

xoxo


----------



## mini-me

Lesley - so sorry hun.   xxx

Quickie from me.

Was at A&E last night because of a red bleed.  They couldn't have been more helpful, examining me and taking my bloods then referring me to the EPAC this morning.  Got a scan this morning and saw 2 heartbeats - couldn't believe it as I'm only just 6 weeks.  One sac is a bit smaller but both embryos are about the same size.  She saw the area causing the bleeding and I haven't had a red bleed since, only cramping (probably due to the scan), so fingers crossed.  It's a long way to go, but seeing the heartbeats is a milestone.


Love mini-me
xxx


----------



## Jaydi

Lesleyj I'm so sorry to hear your test was negative again today.  I was desperate to hear things had turned around for you.  Enjoy having DH back this weekend.  I agree totally in keeping going by planning what to do next - that's the only way I cope each time.  Big hugs to you both xxx  

Mini-me - you must have had a really scary day yesterday ending up in A&E.  I really feel for you.  And then today this wonderful news that you have seen 2 heartbeats.  What a rollercoaster!  I hope the rest of the ride is smooth and easy from now on.  Yes today is a good milestone for you.  Well done.

Love to all - extra big hugs to Lesleyj and DH - thinking of you xxx  

Jaydi xxx


----------



## ElleJay

Dear Mini-Me - how scary, I hope the bleeding stays away - it is amazing that you saw two heartbeats so early on though, so hope at least this bit has been reassuring for you.

Take care and I hope everything is ok - 

AlmaMay - I love our phone chats between you, me and the cats - will call you soon!

Jaydi - thanks for the hugs - every one appreciated..

Love

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## RSMUM

Lesley - how are you doing hun? Thinking of you...


----------



## three_stars

Oh Lesley!!  So sad to hear it was negative again.       

I just got to London for the week so if you want a phone chat let me know... here until next wkd.

Mini-me- congrats!!  amazing.. two!  were you in shock?  I say this as I type with my left hand, b-feed a squiggling little one and try to calm the other by rocking with the foot.. Making a chicken korma and doing laundry and surfing for a house on the laptop at the same time... welcome to the world of seriously extreme juggling!!!!  

Safarigirl-  wednesday good for you??   Have a surprise for your DD. Mine is on hols now with her dad so will just be me and the twins.

Anyone else want to meet up, hold a crying baby, change a nappy?    let me know! i am in wapping east london.  when i was ttc i tried to hold babies for good karma whenever i had the chance so will be happy to lend my two if anyone thinks it will help!!

love, b


----------



## cat68

Hi Ladies, 

RS Mum- Hope that you are getting into the swing of things with little Lily and all is going well. Where about in North Wales are you? Used to go to Wales a lot when I was a kid usually Agergele or Llandudno. 

Bel - Nice to meet you on FF. I'm quite a newbie! How was New York? Sounds fantastic. Been there a few times and have always enjoyed it. 

Mini Me - Wow I'm glad your scan went well and there was a lovely surprise of two heartbeats. The hospital staff sound really helpful and reassuring. Hope you have a safe and healthy 34 weeks 

Sasha - Thanks for staying in touch with me. It must be difficult with a little un to look after and the disapointment of the last tx. You really are a thoughtful lady 

Misty - good luck with the adoption process and hope that you get your precious son/daughter soon. 

Yonny- How's the pg progressing. 8 weeks already! 

Lesley - So very sorry for the neg HPT.  let your Dh give you some well deserved TLC. Nice to see your PMA and getting back in the saddle to carry on with next tx. ((((())))) cyber hugs for you my love.

Alma May - I hope you don't mind but I've been reading your informative posts about where to eat/stay in Warsaw. I will definately be going to Wendels as it has so many recommodations! 

Jaydi - Hi, not long to go before your FET in Ceram. Will wait with baited breath the result of your 2 frosties being transferred. 

Bonnie - You are such a busy lady, juggling single parenthood with cooking, laundry and trying to find another home. How do you do it? I would love to meet up with you but will be in warsaw for the next 2 weeks or so having ICSI. Maybe it would give me luck to hold your two babies! 

Well this will be my last post before I go to Warsaw for ICSI treatment. I am a bit nervous and excited at the same time. It's my first ICSI although had IUI in the past but this is a lot more in depth. I hope that it works and I get the longed for BFP but will try to be philosophical if it doesn't. Will be taking laptop so will keep up to speed with tests scans etc, hope you find it interesting and I don't bore the pants off you! 

Thanks for all your support
Cat xx


----------



## Newday

well day 4 of 2ww and I am convinced this has not worked again. This was the last chance of having a child with DH's sperm!

Why am I convinced just been reading Dr Beers book about the flu like symptoms I get after ET doesn't look good. Something to do with CD57 cells. They can't be tretaed!

Does anyone know about these?

Dawn


----------



## three_stars

Dear Dawn,

Oh dear... so stressful the 2ww isn't it?  I would advise not looking at the internet or thinking about anything but good BFP vibes but I know that is not easy to do.. I am just like you.. would be looking into everything.  I am sorry I do not know about these CD57 cells.  Nothing you can do about the course of events now but hope for a BFP.  Each cycle I made a daily journal and noted everything, injections, tests, symptoms, etc.  so I could go over it later if need be and refer back to previous cycles.  Maybe this would be good to do.  Sending you lots of      and  

Cat- Good luck to you in Warsaw .. I am sure you will enjoy the famous hot chocolate there!  Of course it is a bit scary doing first ICSI/ IVF.  We will all be reading your posts from there and giving you support as needed.
 

Lesleyj- hope you are snuggled in with your DH and getting lots of his attention this weekend.


Alma May- Hope to see you this week as well.

Hello to Jaydi, Crusoe, AJ, Misty, Bel, Blubell, Helen, Mini me, Sasha, Safarigirl, Yonny, GG.. and all Abroadies
Love,
B


----------



## mini-me

Dear Dawn,

The mind plays funny tricks during the 2ww.  One night I could be absolutely freezing, while the following night I could have night sweats with my hair at the back of my neck soaking.  I definitely had this a few times and there was no order or pattern to it.  Sending you positive vibes.    

Cat - good luck for Warsaw.  


Love
mini-me xxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hi to all the lovely abroadie ladies- I miss you all loads but do check up on you every few days even if I don't have time to post. 

Mini-Me- twins!!! That's amazing. I'm sooooooooo happy for you!!       Keep safe and snuggly. x

Dawn- am crossing every single thing I can for you. Big hugs for the awful 2ww. xx

Bonnie- big hugs to your 3 lovely children. You paint a lovely (if hectic!) picture. Good luck with your house hunting.  

Lesley- so sorry, hun. You will get there with so much determination, I know it. Massive hugs to you and your DH.    

Bel- you and I need a serious gossip. Will maybe give u a ring if that's ok? V.welcome to come down our way, hun. Weekends v busy right now but will definitely arrange something.

Crusoe- slap your horrid FIL for me. What a w word he sounds. You will pass thru all the red tape and the bureaucracy, I just know it. 

RSMum- hope you are getting some sleep and some TLC from your DH and family. Massive hugs to you and little Lily. xxxxx

Bloobs- will try to call you in the week if you're around for a natter? If I get a minute! I'm on half term though so that's great. Love to Ria and DH. xx

Hi to all the lovely abroadies I haven't mentioned- not got long to post for now.

Will let you know when we have any news to tell, but we are getting closer... Ooh- cryptic!
Loads of love and hugs,
Giggly
xx


----------



## bluebell

Just a quickie as I am working !

Mini-me ... twinnies !!!!  Yippeee !!  I know how scary the bleeding is though .. I have been there.  Hang in there.  I was told by my consultant here in UK that once you have seen heartbeats the chance of miscarriage is MASSIVELY reduced !  

Giggles      

Lesley    

Everyone else    

Bluebell xxxx


----------



## Womb with a View

Lesley - so sorry hun that the negative was confirmed.  Hope you get lots of cuddles this weekend.  xx

Mini - me.......I know how worrying it is to have a red bleed - I had one.  At the same time, it's so comforting to see those heartbeats....congratulations and I hope all proceeds well.  Get as much relaxation as you can.  I laid down for about a week.  xx

Giggles - getting closer uh?!!!   xx

Misty - so lovely to hear from you.  I know it's so frustrating and hurtful to hear of others getting pregnant, even through IVF and even if they've struggled themselves, so I know what you mean.  Your little one is getting nearer and nearer - I am sure they save the best mummies and daddies to last.  xx

Dawn - oh blimey, the tricks of the mind and body the 2ww can play.  It's a minefield and we shouldn't read anything on the old internet nor in books during that time.  I really hope you're proven wrong this time Dawn.  xx


----------



## bluebell

Just seen that I didn't mention you Dawn.....sorry.  I was the worst ever OKC'er and OBC'er (Obsessive Knicker checking and Obsessive Boob checking) person ever in my 2WWs, so I know what it is like to be perhaps too hypervigilant during the 2WW.  However, if you were planning any more cycles, there would be no harm in checking out the info re the cells with your clinic.  I hope you won't need to !   Please try not to get to stressed... howabout some nice nighs out or DVDs in for distraction ?
Blooobs xxxx


----------



## crusoe

Lesley ... what can I say other than I have been there and I am so very, very, very sorry.     Huge hugs to you     Lots of positive vibes coming at you for your future plans        

Dawn - hang on in there and trust a veteran - I honestly, honestly believe symptoms (positive or negative ones or even the complete lack of symptoms mean absolutely nothing at all.) Only time will tell your result so please don't get carried away suspecting the worst. We are all praying for a wonderful BFP for you and I'm sure there are no good reasons why that shouldn't be.       

Mini-me - the bleeding sounds so terrifying but sadly not uncommon. Seeing two beautiful heartbeats must have been wonderful and as Bluebell says once you have seen a heatbeat the incidence of m/c is dramatically reduced. Rest up and take care of those babes. I have to say I am a little relieved for you that it looks like twinnies and not our first set of abroadies quads!!!    

For us the FIL situation is still horrible and MIL has shown an unpleasant streak now as well!!!!! Never mind we WILL get through it and tomorrow is officially our last homestudy visit. We still have 2 referrees to be interviewed and our 2nd opinion visit then we really are on count down to adoption panel.

Love to you all and special hugs to those that need them.    
sorry this isn't longer and not many personals - DH needs the computer!!

Crusoe
xxx


----------



## bluebell

Crusoe, shame you can't put us down as referees !  You can use the lovely photo of me and the donkey !   Good luck, but I am sure you don't need it !  
Bluebell xx


----------



## Womb with a View

Crusoe, MIL is probably feeling ashamed to be married to FIL and therefore feeling she has to defend him or something like that!  You just carry on regardless.  xx


----------



## Jaydi

Hi Abroadies

Hope you've had a good bank hol even if it was a tad soggy and blowy.  

Cat - Bon Voyage!  Sorry I didn't get a chance to post before you set off but I hope you can pick up your messages while you are in Warsaw.  Good luck with everything!!  Thinking of you.     

Lesleyj - Sending you lots of love and hugs.  Take care this week and be kind to yourself coming off the meds.  Lots of treats I think.      

Sasha - hope you are doing ok.  Have been thinking of you.  

Dawn - big hugs to you.  The 2ww is cruel sometimes isn't it?  Let's give those gremlins a bashing.       I read Dr Beer's book last year and read about the flu like symptoms thing after transfer - so since then I have paid extra attention when women say they have a reaction on transfer day - but what i have found is that it doesn't mean a bfn at all.  There do seem to be all sorts of symptoms and there is no definite pattern.  I think Bonnie's advice to keep a diary is a good idea.  I have never done that and so looking back I can't build up a picture of my treatments.  I really feel for you as you have the extra pressure of using DH's sperm this time.  It's so hard!  But knock those gremlins on the head and try to fill up your day with nice things to do that help you get through the next week and you can enjoy having Bertie on board.      

Bonnie - I so admire you travelling as well as taking care of your babies!!  You're a marvellous woman.  Wish I could come and have a lucky cuddle with your babies - what a treat!  

Mini-me - so excited about your twins!  How fantastic.  Has the news sunk in yet?    

Giggly - you can tease us as much as you like with cryptic hints like that - wonderful stuff!

Misty - sorry the waiting is getting to you just now.  I guess once your son or daughter are with you then you won't remember any of this long wait and it will seem like nothing.  But that doesn't help today does it!  I really appreciate you talking about the envy you feel sometimes - I get that too and it's a relief to hear someone else say it out loud!!  I feel such a freak sometimes - everyone copes except me?

R&LsMum - Love the tickers!!  How is your baby girl??

Crusoe - sorry your MIL has aligned herself with FIL - it sounds like she is too frightened and stuck in a rut to voice her own thoughts and beliefs.  Yes you will get through it!  You and your family and friends are united and that's all you need.  I think your case looks very strong indeed.  I can't believe how much you have to go through to be accepted - but us FFers are experienced at jumping through hoops aren't we?  You have no problem demonstrating resilience!  Good luck tomorrow and with the last few interviews.  It's lovely to see your ticker counting down.  

Jules - how are you doing?  Hope you're feeling well.  Love to see your ticker.

Love to Bluebell, WWAV, AlmaMay, Yonny, Bel, Safarigirl and all Abroadies. 

I'm getting ready for my FET cycle.  Got the oestrodial test tomorrow and then starting progynova on Friday hopefully.  I'm feel so rotten since doing the DR jab - I've had horrible pains similar to AF/Ovulation pain and I've been on nurofen for ages now. The worst thing is it's waking me up in the night.  It's like having a two week AF!!  I really seem to react badly to the meds - remember even the BCP made me sick!!  I'm feeling non viable!    It would be nice to prepare for the FET by feeling well and on top of things but the meds don't seem to give you chance for that do they?  I just hope once I start the progynova I'll feel a bit better.

Lots of love to everyone  

Jaydi xxx


----------



## bluebell

Jaydi, such a sweet post and all when you are feeling so rough with the meds.  I hope you sleep better tonight.  Have a nice hot bath, and make someone give you a massage and a fuss.  You deserve it !

....and yes, here's to the envy gremlin ... let's bring him out in the open and give him a bashing.    He's certainly a big part of my life ! ... but then he never seems so bad when I bring him out of his cage and into the open !  

Nite nite everyone,
Blooobs xxxxxx
PS Just been to a meeting with an artist friend of mine.  She's doing a project where, for 3 days on various train routes, people will be doing all sorts of bizarre things, e.g. dancing, or lying in rows in a field of cows.  I'm going to be lyng in a field of cows for 12 hours, plus dancing in another field.  It's all choreographed by a London choreographer who does some of the big TV adverts, so should be fun.  it's a cheeky little dance number !  Should be fun!  Trouble is, whenever I've laid down in a field of cows before, they've always come up and licked me !


----------



## RSMUM

Just a quickie from me - apologies in advance..

Crusoe - best of luck for today - we are all willing you on..read the post about your awful fil - and all the fantastic advice and support following it...can't believe how people can be sometimes...thinking of you today

Dawn - what lovely suggestions from Jaydi - I certainly tried to do that as much as possible - to treat myself in the 2ww, be as self-indulgent as possible...sending you a whole heap of       

Jaydi - so sorry you are feeling so awful on the meds..I'm lucky i never had a really horrid reaction, and often felt better once the prog kicked in..huge hugs to you

Misty - The whole envy thing? We wouldn't be human if we didn't feel like that that! I  honestly think  that because we have to be so storng to be on ths journey sometimes we just expect too much of ourselves, we beat ourselves up about things that are perfectly ok and healthy to feel. God, even with a new born I am envious of those who just decide to have another one, those who flippantly talk about contraception, or " oh, you are making me broody, maybe we'll just have another one! " etc.etc...Ha!!  Hang in there hun, I DO so hope your wait is nearly over..

Giggles - did I read somewhere someone is interested in meeting you ? ( apart from me, of course!     

CAT - thinking of you today -     

Bonnie - we are going to London in August to see High School Musical and I am getting nervous about THAT! You are amazing! It's so lovely to read your posts - best of luck with the house hunting too.

Sasha - big hugs to you as always hun  

Bel - thanks for the texts - lovely to hear from you

Yonny - how are you doing? 

Almamay - keep meaning to read your blog..how are you hun?

Lesley - thinking of you hun

Bloob - your post reminded me of my studentt days when lying in fields full of cows was great entertainment durign wild night out - madness!!!   

OOH I got loads posted.  Lily has just woken up and is complaining - she has caught her sister's cold - poor thing...not sure what you do about snotty noses in a child who isn't yet 2 weeks old!   Poor thing

Better go

D XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Jaydi

Crusoe - Good luck today!  Didn't Bonnie have the best advice about FIL's photo? - tell the SW he's far too ugly!!  I love the idea of us FFers posing for photos for your Form F.  Do we need Gok Wan as Safarigirl is going to pose naked?  

RSMUM - Wouldn't it be great to have one of those huge inflatable baseball bats and just whip it out from under the pushchair and bonk someone on the head when they say something flippant about having another one.  I could use one on our visits to the In-Laws -  BIL wouldn't want to sit anywhere near me!!      
Sorry to hear little Lily has caught the cold.  I don't have any suggestions about how you manage that except that my friend's little one had chesty problems and they used to sit in a steamed up bathroom when it got bad.  Think they had a kettle boiling away or something??  Mum had wild frizzy hair for days!!  

Bloobs - thanks for your lovely post - much appreciated.  Your arty day sounds great fun !  Will there be pictures??

Love to all      

Jaydi xxx


----------



## Womb with a View

Good luck to Crusoe today.  You're a star and will be a fantastic Mummy. 

xxxx


----------



## Womb with a View

RS Mum - hope your lovely Lily is ok.  Good to test the old immune system when young, so it's all for the good.  xx


----------



## RSMUM

Thanks WWAV - sorry I forgot to mention you in my post..well, it seems she is ok, just sneezing so far so we'll see... but as you say good for the immune system. By the way, thanks for all the hen advice over the weeks - they are doing really well, although they have been a bit neglected lately - but 2/3 eggs a day so they must be happy!  

Jaydi - just made me think about a recent e-mail I got.. someone I've known for years wrote to me, now, over the years she has had a MC herself and two difficult pregnancies where she had to do bed rest..well, each time I've had a MC or a BFN she has ALWAYS said " don't you think someone is trying to tell you something? " or other comments along those lines - which actually I get quite cross about, I mean, is she implying that I should just give up as I am obviously not able to have children naturally? I mean, wasn't 
" someone " trying to tell her something when she had problems so should she have not stayed in bed for a a few months and not ended up with her two beautiful children?!!!   Anyway, she wrote to congratulate me on Lily's arrival but just HAD to add " I hope you're not going for a  number 3  "    maybe I'm being too sensitive but I was     when I read it ..what do you think girls?

Anyway, please wish me luck, I am venturing out of the house for the first time today, DD has had strict instructions to help ( problem is, she wants to help too much   ) I'm going to hobble round Tescos..ooh exciting!Let's hope little Lil behaves herself and doesn't get hungry - or it will be my first time BF in public for MANY years.. ek!

DX


----------



## three_stars

OUr dear Crusoe-- joining everyone else here to wish you the biggest luck today.

Jaydi- you write the nicest longest posts-  sorry you are feeling rough

RSMUM- posted you a message on the other thread about colds, bfing.. ABout the friends comments.. I would have been sensitive to.  Ex-Dh said the same, knowing I have 2 frosties.  With real horror on his face "you're not thinking about going back for another are you!!!!!"  Well no, thanks to you,   
Anyway, some people are actually concerned for your well being when they say these things.. others are envious.  Ignore it.. Be happy.  ANd have another if you want and can.  It's your life.  DD will be a big help at the shops, holding doors, watching Lily when you go to the Loo or in the dressing room, etc.  Take pictures of your first outing for the baby book!!!!

Bluebell- had a laugh about your cow and field experiment.  I do recall actually sleeping in a filed once in Pennsylvania.  I was young and with a ex-fiancee.. we could not find a hotel so pulled off and slept outside in a field... only to wake up surrounded by cows!!!     Have fun, wear boots and remember that cow pies are not something you eat.    

ALmaMAy/ Safarigirl- looking forward to your visits!
Lesleyj- Thinking of you hun  
Roze- call me-  Maybe we can meet as you live near.. Sent you a PM with my tel #

Not sure if many of you read on the serum thread here  that Jess P got a BFP first try at Serum with Donors.  I know someone else that just did as well.  If any of you would like to be directly in touch with DR Penny there please contact me.  SHe is very open to talking with you and I think she tends to look at things that you have been doing and try a new approach.

I am being called away   
Love,
B


----------



## Jaydi

Rsmum - let me have the first bash pleeease! Your 'friend' is way out of order.  It sounds like she is really envious of you and is being rather resentful. What a horrible thing to say!! Maybe she wishes she could have 3 ? And is envious thinking you could do that but she couldn't ? When people make comments like she did it often tells more about themselves and how they are feeling doesn't it? I had all those comments from my friend last year saying I was too old to be a mum and I was really hurt by her lack of support but now I wonder if she was having a crisis herself as she had started the menopause and so felt it was the end of her fertility. Her children are at Uni now and my friends are starting a new life child free at the same age as I would love to start a family. Such conflicts! Sadly my friend is now an ex-friend as she can't see my view at all.
I think we are sensitive but it's because all these comments add up don't they? This morning I had to see a nurse to get my oestrodial test done but not at an ivf clinic. She asked if we were doing ivf and when I said yes she asked how many times. That's a loaded question isn't it? I told her 4th instead of 5th that it actually is and even then she pulled a face - people are soooo ignorant aren't they? So then I wished I'd said 1st or something just to get a positive response. Then she started talking about her 28 year old daughter who is going to start trying soon so she's not too old. And I'm thinking 'Beam me up Scotty'. And she was rubbish at taking blood and and started saying I have small veins! The nurse last week didn't have any problems! Why do they always blame the patient? Rant over. 

I hope you've had a good trip out today and your girls were both stars. 

Bonnie your ex-Dh really does take all the prizes for insensitive comments.  Want me to bash him too?? After Rsmum's friend and my nurse of course.. 

Lots of love

Jaydi xxx


----------



## crusoe

Just to say thank-you all for your lovely messages of support. As of 5.30 this afternoon Home Study is finished!!!! The end goal is coming into view....

Thank-you all so much
Crusoe
x


----------



## ElleJay

Dear Crusoe - another hurdle cleared, I am so pleased for you!  Roll on July!

Jaydi - you are so quick to defend us all, thank you!  I reckon that nurse definitely needs the baseball bat icon heftily applied... and I hope you are feeling better on the meds soon.

R&LSMum - yep - that was a humdinger of a comment - so sorry you were on the receiving end.  We, as a group of people, seem to get lots of ignorant comments and people feel so free to judge us - maybe we should consider having a 'how dare they' thread at this rate....

Bloobs - did I get it right - lying in a field of cows?  That would be the coolest picture to have under your details!!  Dare you to borrow C on a R from Giggly to make it completely outrageous!

Giggly - cryptic good news - whatever it is/may be - congratulations!

Bonnie - So looking forward to a chat - hope I can get to see you and have a cuddle with the twinnies - if you're not too booked up already!

Sasha - how are you doing sweetie?

AlmaMay - maybe we can have a double Bonnie booking again?

WWAV - Hugs to you

Dawn - I hope that your worries are just due to the effects of the Medrol - stay strong, and it aint over yet. Take care.

Lots of love - sorry if I've missed anyone off - sleepy for a different reason than the last two weeks - due to being up at way to early to take DH back to the airport this morning, though worth it as I got to have a bit longer with him.

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## Sasha B

Well done Crusoe, that is fabulous news (and especially after all the trauma with your in-laws).

Just a quick note from Cat68. She is in Warsaw and will start the Gonal-F on Thursday followed by a scan on the following Monday. She would dearly love to post herself but is having problems accessing the internet.

Love to all the Abroadies.

Sasha xxx


----------



## Womb with a View

Good luck Cat!  x


      
Crusoe.....that's fantastic news!  Good luck to you both.  xx


----------



## RSMUM

Best of luck Cat! Thinking of you  

Crusoe - that's fab news - so what happens next? what did the sw say about your fil?


----------



## safarigirl

Crusoe, wonderful news .... well done you and DH ...... so glad to see that this is progressing for you ...

jaydi, i have been there as well with the comments!!! ggrrrrrrrrr 

big hello to everyone


----------



## bluebell

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr from me too.  Bash bash BASH BASH to 'em all !       .  I was talking to a good friend recently who was deliberating as to when to have her 3rd, depending upon what the weather would be like when she had it, and/or what stage of nursery / school etc her other two would be.  She definitely fell into the not-meaning-to-be-malicious-or-insensitive camp, (she is a real sweetie) but you are all right that we certainly take a bashing, whether people mean it or not !  We are all hurting about our IF journeys, whatever stage fo the journey we are.  Even if we have reached our goals, the pain is still there and raw, so it doesn't take much for words to hurt us.  Good job we all have abroadie friends for comfort !

I worked out the other day that I had been posting on abroadies for at least 3 years !  Wow !!  Long may it last !

RS&Lsmum, hope you are feeling OK about what your friend wrote.  Jaydi is right, she certainly has issues of her own.  Don't let her spoil a single moment of your happiness with your DDs.  Happy shopping and enjoy all the coooing and fuss Lily will get.

Crusoe .. I am soooooooooo pleased for you !         

Cat, good luck !

Dawn, hang in there  

Lesley, hope you aren't missing DH too much, he is lucky to have you as you are a FAB lady.

Jaydi, hope you are feeling a bit better on the meds. 

WWAV .. where's my long email !!!   

Safarigirl ... how are you and lovely DD ?

Sasha .. let's talk soon. 

Love to Bel, Giggles and everyone else. 

Bluebell xxxxxx


----------



## Womb with a View

awwwwwwww Bluebell.....I read your long email with delight and I now know you a little more, thank you.  I find it hard to juggle everything, sorry babes.  I was always a "plate spinner" but being a Mum is taking all my energy (hooray!!)  You, and poor neglected Safarigirl, are next on my endless list.  Please forgive me? I don't want to just type a few words, that's an insult! xx

Nats - fully understand your feelings.  xx

Love to everyone. xx


----------



## bluebell

Aaaaah, lovely WWAV, I was only joking !  I know what it is like !  I have friends I have been meaning to phone for weeks but never get round to it !  Don't feel any pressure to write .. it spoils it if you are writing coz you feel you have to !!!  
Blooobs xxxxxxxx


----------



## Newday

well day 7 this is going so slowly I am so tempted to stop the neds BUT WON'T!

There is absolutley nothing nothing at all I am convinced it's a BFN again.

We have one more go after this with donated mebryos and then thats it for us. I am so scared that we will come to the end of the road and that I will be childless.

I know lots of people have BFP's with no symptoms but I have been here before too many times.

a me post I know just needed to get it out

dawn


----------



## jess p

Hi,

Just wanted to wish everyone on here all the luck in the world - without reading your posts there's no way I would ever have been brave enough (or have persuaded DH!!  ) to have tried overseas egg donation!
You are all brilliant!

Special BIG thanks go to Bonnie who was soooo right about Penny at Serum!!!

Lots of love,
Jess xxx


----------



## bluebell

Congrats to Jess !  Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy !  

Dawn feel free to me post .. you are entitled ! Hang in there, and yes, there are plently of BFPs with no symptoms.  Hold on tight, and we are all here with you.  Sending you the biggest fo hugs    ..and it goes without saying .... don't stop the meds !!     Gald to hear you have just one more back up with your donated embies, but hoping you don't need them !

Bluebell xxx


----------



## Womb with a View

Jess - many, many congratulations!  xx

Awwwww Dawn.......you've been there so many times it's a wonder you're not numb by now and desensitised to it all you poor love.  Nothing we can say will make it any better.  Posting to get it off your chest is always helpful.  I really hope that this time next week we're all saying "see, we told you so" and "told you, you can never tell".  xx


----------



## safarigirl

Dawn just to add, dont stop the meds, as you know earthekitt was initially carrying triplets and had NO symptoms whatsover and she had a skyhigh beta, my beta was a third of hers and also NO symptoms - both of us thought it was all over -symptoms (as WWAV) would also say mean nothing, and no symptoms mean nothing .... however on another note this part of the 2WW is hell, the glow of the first week over into the scariness of the second -= its a hard and sometimes dark place to go through, especially when you have been there before, But you have every chance of being pregnant, of this being the one .... try and hang in there, and post as much as you need to till the 2WW is over.  One thing you will always know Dawn is that you were brave enough to try for a child, something not everyone can do, or make the type of decisions you have had to make ... as you knwo i will keep all my positive thoughts, energy and whatever else coming your way, hopiing for the positive that you so deserve.

Jess ..... brilliant wonderful news


----------



## MrsBunny

Just popped in to say:

Lesleyj, so sorry to hear about your BFN - as always I'm impressed by your continuing support for others so soon after your own disappointment. Are you having another go? Please be kind to yourself especially when DH is away  

Congratulations to Jess!! It's lovely to have more good news!

Good luck to Dawn, you so deserve to get a big fat positive this time. Lots of love xxx

Good luck to Cat too!

RSMUM, good luck to you too with your trip to Tesco (or have you been now?) I expect you got lots of people cooing over Lily and that it took you ages to get round the shop  

Bonnie, bad timing - I was in London last week and at the weekend but had things planned - we went past Wapping whilst on the boat to Greenwich! Love to all xxx

Crusoe, well done, you're getting ever closer to the light at the end of the tunnel now!

Big hellos to everyone else - Bluebell, Giggly, Sasha, Mini-me+2, WWAV, Yonny+1, Safarigirl, Misty, Bel and of course Jaydi and anyone I've missed
Mrs Bunny xxxx


----------



## RSMUM

Dawn - just wanted to let you know you are in my thoughts = the second week of the 2ww is definitely the worst! It's hell! I think I have heard of at least two people who were preg with triples and didn't have any symptoms....hang in there girl we are all here for you.


----------



## cat68

Hi ladies,

Sorry no personals as not long before the battery goes on my laptop. will catch up tomorrow I promise. thanks for all the good luck messages, much appreciated. 

Just a quick update. Had appt at Invimed Monday with Doc K and had scan. Ovaries were clear and had blood test the following day to check Lh hormone level. Doc K rang me back to say that Lh was a bit high and to start the stimms tomorrow. Bummer I thought I would start on Tuesday and felt a bit deflated that LH not at right level. 

Got the Gonal F stimms meds and will have to start injecting tomorrow. The nurse is going to show me what to do as a bit complicated.  Still DR with depcapetyl. 

In a cafe in Warsaw at moment having a great time although qyite lonely without Dh and Ds to keep me company. Anyone fancy coming over and keeping me company? I'll pay the air fare ha ha! 

The weather here is fab, was at a park this afternoon beginning with L ( Alma may and sasha help me out). Had a chinese meal at Wook and it cost £4 with drink.!!

Dh and DS comong over next week. looks like I could be here for the long haul! Sasha you are a sweetie for posting for me. Thanks Honey! Hope you are well, will text you in the next couple of days.

Promise to catch up tomorrow

Love and Hugs
Cat xx


----------



## Newday

Well I have woken up like C**p sore throat flu like symptoms it's not looing good

Dawn


----------



## crusoe

Dawn - I did 9 cycles - the only BFP was when I had a terrible throat, aching limbs and a stinking cold towards the end of the 2ww. 
Hang on in there ....

Thinking of you
Love Crusoe
xxx


----------



## Jaydi

Hi everyone  

Dawn - I'm so sorry you're feeling so rotten with the flu and then stressed with the 2ww too!  It must be so hard - i really feel for you.  Really take care of yourself won't you.  I don't think your flu will stop Bertie sticking - I've read loads of tales of rotten colds during the 2ww.  Keep going!              

Cat !  Hope all is going well for you.  It is frustrating when the plan has to change slightly but you'll feel better once you are underway.  It feels like lots of hurdles to cross doesn't it?  But you will get there and the clinic will take good care of you.  I think you're doing amazingly being there on your own - keep chatting to us - we're with you!!  

Mrs Bunny - Hellloooo!  Not long until your hols - are you all packed??  Have a fabby time.  I just can't imagine a trip abroad that doesn't involve treatment - Enjoy!  

Jess - wonderful news!  Huge congratulations.  Thanks for your good wishes - and for telling us your fabby news! - we need more of that so we have the boost to keep at it.

Rsmum - I read your birth story - what you said at the end is so beautiful - it made me cry - in a nice way!  Thanks for sharing your story.

Mini-me - hope you're feeling ok. 

Jules - how are you doing?  Hope you're feeling well.

Lesleyj - hope your week is going ok.  Are you back at work?  Big hugs.  Take plenty of rests this week.  

Bluebell - That's a shocker about your friend deciding what time of year to have their baby!!  It's mind boggling.  My friend did that plus decided to have a girl this time - and managed it!  Love your hammer men too!  
My poor DH needs an inflatable baseball bat in his pocket too - yesterday he bumped into an old mate.  We haven't seen him much since he met his new girlfriend but last time we did they were going on and on about anti-kids this and anti-kids that.  We found it really insensitive considering we'd told them everything we are going through.  Anyway they got married last year and guess what ?  Yes that's right they are expecting later this year.  Poor DH - his mate (ex-mate?) was going on about the scan and wondering if they'll have a boy or a girl and also the terrible problems they are having wondering where to put the nursery as the only spare room is being used as an office.  Completely insensitive to the fact that DH would dearly love a problem like that.  So they're off the Christmas card list.    I could understand if he didn't know our story but we've told them everything!

Crusoe - well done !!  What a brilliant milestone. 

Sasha - hope you're doing ok.  thinking of you.

Love to WWAV, Safarigirl, Crusoe, Giggly, Bonnie, AlmaMay, Misty, Bel, Yonny and all Abroadies.

My news isn't so good.   I had my oestrodiol test on Tuesday but it's too high - over 1000 when it needs to be under 200.  I've got to get another test again tomorrow (hope I get a different nurse!!) but if it's still too high then we won't be able to go ahead as planned.  I thought it was strange I didn't have hot flushes - it seems I haven't reacted to the jab how I should.  I've still got tummy ache all the time too and I'm dosed up on nurofen each day.  I thought it was going to be easier this time being a FET!!  

So now I'm looking for every sign that might be menopausal - no hot flushes but I kept repeating myself at breakfast this morning and had no memory of having said it before - DH was very encouraging and said it was like Groundhog Day. 

Lots of love everyone

Jaydi xxx


----------



## ElleJay

Dear Dawn - just what you need - a cold on top of all this, so sorry, take care you.

Jaydi - this is just rotten - poor you - where the heck did that blood result come from??  Hope tomorrow's is better.  And I'm sure you're not menopausal - that is my worry any time I behave stragely and, when I blathered on to my lovely GP about it he said 'have you just considered that it's the stress of what you are going through'.  Also sorry that your DH has been on the receiving end of yet another insensitive chum.....is it the weather or something?

Mrs Bunny - I often think about you and wonder how you're doing, hugs  

Cat - good luck with your first day of injections, and the rest of the cycle in Poland - if anyone knows where to find good food, it will be AlmaMay!

So, back at work, DH back in Italy, planning on starting a diet when I am finally off the steroids (reducing every three days at the moment), not feeling too much of an emotional wreck this time round, but that may change as another bloody birthday creeping round in a couple of weeks and I'm still no nearer to being a Mum, and this birthday means I started trying for a baby 20 years ago - how scary is that!

Lots of love to everyone

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## Jaydi

Hi Lesleyj - it's good to hear from you.  

You're sweet saying you're sure I'm not menopausal - but actually that's what I'm looking for!  - right now I'd love some menopause symptoms as it would mean the downreg jab is working at last.  Fingers crossed for tomorrow.  It's horrible not knowing isn't it?

How long will it take to come off the steroids?  I hope you start feeling better once they're out of the way.  I've got a birthday coming up next month too!  When's yours? Will DH be home that weekend?  Time to make a big fuss of you.
It's a shocker to think how long ago we could have had a baby isn't it? I knew someone who had a baby every 5 years starting at 18 - she was up to her 4th child when I met her.  I'm so relieved we have these treatments available now though - 20 years ago it wasn't on offer was it?  Big hugs.  We will get there.  

Lots of love

Jaydi xxx


----------



## cat68

Hi everyone,

It's great to be online again. Although the apartment guy hasn't been in touch about getting Wi fi in the aprtment. In the same cafe again and having a nice smoothie. I can totally recommend warsaw it's really good here. The weather has been excellent so far! i went to the clinic this evening so the nurse could show me how to inject the Gonal F meds. She did it for me and it didn't hurt a bit. Think I will go back tomorrow and thereafter for them to do it. So it's day 1 stimms for me. I have my next appt on Monday with Doc karwacka and she will be checking my oestragen level. Not had any bad side effects as yet though i did feel a bit faint on the metro this am but think it was due to being hot.

Dawn - thinking about you and praying that you get that positive. keep hopeful hon I know it's difficult but no symptoms could be a good thing.  

Bluebell- good luck with your artist friend lying down in a field of cows and dancing! You do have a varied life!  

Crusoe- Glad the adoption is coming together and you are further along with it. What do you have to do next? 

Jaydi- Good luck with the FET. Sorry to hear that your oestrodia; level is higher than anticipated. Is there anything you can do to get it down? So many tests keep you chin up, your a great lady, very supportive to us you need extra  ((((()))) 

Deb- Looks like you've got your hands full with little Lily at the moment hope her sniffles improve. Hope the BF went well in public so to speak!

Jess- Hope you have a great pg when are you due?

Lesley - How are you doing love? You are one resilient lady. i wish i had half your strength! 

Hello to Bonnie, Alma May, Sasha, Mini Me, Giggly, WWAV and anyone I've missed. Sorry! 

Will keep in touch and thanks so very much for your kinds words of support. You've all made my stay here better for keeping in touch

Love and Hugs
Cat xx


----------



## ElleJay

Hi Jaydi!  Are you another Gemini then?  I will PM you with my date as I don't want to seem to be soliciting greetings!!  Dopey me for not realising about the menopause thing - I'm obviously so worried about being catapaulted into it from having so many treatments that I 'projected'..... I hope your result can turn around to mean you can have your frostie(s?) returned to their rightful home for the next nine months.  Can I blame it on the steroids?  I have another 7 days to reduce down to nothing, and I hope the intense hunger will go down too.

Cat - glad the first injection was painless - hope it's the same for all of them, and bring that nurse home with you!  

Jess - Forgot to say congrats in any of my earlier posts - so really well done you, and I hope you have a lovely, easy pregnancy.

Lots of love to everyone else I haven't mentioned by name - you are all in my thoughts

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## Sasha B

Hi Ladies,

I just wanted to let you all know that I haven't forgotten you and that I do read all the posts. Its been really tough since my 2nd negative so I've just been laying low. Thanks for asking after me though. Your care and concern makes such a difference.

Lesley, good to hear from you. I think about you often.

Cat, glad to hear you are enjoying Warsaw. Hope the Gonal-F does its thing. 

Dawn, hang in there hun. I know the 2ww can be such torture. Please don't ever be tempted to stop your meds early. 

Jess, congratualtions on your BFP!

Bluebell, speak soon.

AlmaMay, ditto that to you too.

Bonnie, how was your time in London?

Love to Jaydi, Debs, Safarigirl, Mrs Bunny, Crusoe, WAVV, Giggly and everyone else.

Sasha xxx


----------



## AlmaMay

Hi Abroadies,

Sasha - I'm so sorry you are struggling.  I do understand.    Ring anytime if you need a chat.

Lesley - Hugs to you as well.    Let's talk soon.  

Cat - Hope you are enjoying Warsaw and your stimming is going well.

Dawn - Sending you lots of thoughts.

Crusoe - Congrats that your home study course is over.  Another hurdle done!

Jaydi - Hope you have some better news today for your second blood test.  

Jess - Great news on your BFP.  Hope you have a healthy and happy 8 months.  

Debs - How is Lily.  Hope she is feeling better.

Bonnie - I had a wonderful visit with you and the twins the other night.  Thank you for having me over.  x

Hello and love to WWAV, Bunny, Giggly, Mini, Safari, Misty, Yonny and anybody I've forgotten.

Not much to report here.  Working hard on various projects.  Wish we had some sun to enjoy the garden with.  

Take care,
Almamay


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hi everyone,
We've been laying low here too but been bloomin' crazy with SUK stuff so I haven't had time to do more than read and run.

I still don't (!!) but wanted to send a huge massive hug to Lesley and Sasha- so sorry it's not good news for you both and I do understand how grotty and frankly quite crappy you'll be feeling.   Any time you want some sympathy let me know. 

No time for personals as am off to collect my niece for the afternoon and she's coming for her first ever sleepover! Probably because my brother's got a date but he's keeping it quiet if he has. So, an afternoon at the farm for us . 

The news from us is that we've had a lovely lady and her family offer to 'get to know us better' at SUK which is a major step forward. We really like her too , so we were really happy not only to be chosen but that it was her. It's weird though because we don't want to seem like we only want to get to know her for what she can do for us, and having a third party involved in what we would love to do ourselves will take some getting used to. I think it'll work out or it won't, but it's been a funny couple of weeks since we found out. Lovely but pooing my pants too!

So, we'll probably have to face some people being judgmental if it goes forward, and I still feel like I want to adopt and/or foster but one step at a time. 

Anyone got any tips for not pooing their pants?
Love
Giggly Poo Pants
xx


----------



## Jaydi

Giggly that is such brilliant news !  I feel all teary !!  

I think your initial nerves about it all are very normal.  But yes - just take one step at a time.  I'm sure other mums will tell you how they came to terms with it all - and how amazing they felt when their baby was put into their arms.  All the past worries will melt away.

I think it's normal to still be grieving for what should have been - so many of us feel that.  But at the same time as grieving we still keep on don't we?  Phenomenal women!!  And DHs!

Poo Pants - are we back on taking the lap top into the loo?  

Good luck Giggly!

Lots of love Jaydi xxx


----------



## RSMUM

Giggles - have sent you an IM - just wanted to send you the best of luck with everything and also hope you have a lovely day att he farm and a fab giggly, girly sleepover tonight!


----------



## Womb with a View

Hey Giggles.....really pleased for you that you're finding a way forward after so much heartache and lots of waiting around for the right moment, etc.  As Jaydi said, you're grieving too, which is to be expected......it's a mixed bag isn't it, whichever way we choose, the grieving for what we must or choose to let go of and the excitement and hope of another way forward.  I really hope you're journey now becomes much easier and you get to hold your baby very soon.  You're going to make a fantastic mummy.  Lots of love sweetie. xxx


----------



## bluebell

Giggles....Mrs Poo Pants !       I am sooooooooooooo  excited for you I feel like I want to go and have a celebratory dumpydoos in the garden or something   .... just to show solidarity !   I am so happy.  If I was a potential surrogate mother, I would leap at the chance to 'get to know you better'.  I would be 1st in the queue !  Yes, you are right to take it easy as your mind slowly adjusts to this new way of doing tx.  Just think that in the long run the method of conception and birth will fade (quickly!) as your child grows up and becomes a person, and you won't give a monkeys as you will have your little one (or ones !).  It took me a few moths (oooh, good typo !) to get used to DE after doing IVF with my own eggies, but you just have to wait for your emotions to catch up with your intellect ! (not that I have much of the latter !).

Dawn ... how are you ? Hope you don't mind my asking, but when do you test ?  

Jaydi, sorry to hear about your estradiol.  Sorry to be think, but is this your estradiol during drugs, or natually ?  The only thing i will say is that clincs vary as to whether or not they are bothered about this.  My clinic in the UK got all hot under the collar about a high level, and then IVIB said the higher the better !   Sorry, don't want to confuse things all the more for you.  Hope you are feeling OK and getting the medical and emotional support you need !  

Sasha                                      

Cat, wishing you the very, very best !   

Sorry, no time for any more as have loads to doooooooooooooo, boooooooooo hoooooooooo !  Am working this w/e, so need to crack on !

Loadsa lurrrrrrrrv, 
Bloooobs xxx


----------



## cat68

Hi lovely ladies,

Yippee, I've got Wi fi working in my apartment now and don't have to sneak off to a cafe everytime I want to go online. I've just come back from the clinic and have had another Gonal F injection in my tummy. Another two to go then appt on Mon to see how it's all going  It's all new to me

Lesley, Sasha, Alma May, Giggly, Jaydi, Deb,Bluebell and Wwav hello! 

Sasha- ((((())))) it must be difficult for you at the moment. thinking of you and hoping you get that BFP in Sept. Will you be going back to Invimed ?

Alma May-How are you? busy working.

Giggly - Good news about the meeting with the lady through SUK. IKWYM about pooing your pants. It's a new experience and your bound to have lots of questions and niggles. Good luck yo uou and hope it works out for you. 

Love and Hugs
Cat xx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Cat - glad that you are back on line! 

Giggly - ooh! Sounds very exciting! So hoping that all goes well and that it all works out for you. You so deserve to be a mummy!   We all take different routes but the destination is the same - motherhood.

Crusoe - that is great news on the adoption front and yah boo sucks to your FIL (and MIL)!  

Any predictions on gender yet?!  

Bonnie - sounds like you had a great time meeting up with FFs in London, hope that house sale/buying is all going well for you.  

Sasha - thinking of you and sending you  

Jaydi - sorry that your hormones are not playing ball, hope that you get some answers soon.

Almamay - don't work too hard - I'm hoping for some good weather too, getting cabin fever from being kept indoors by the rain...

Dawn - thinking of you 

Lesleyj - how are you doing?

Jess - congratulations on your BFP! Wishing you a happy and healthy 8 months.

Debs - I hope that you are feeling less sore and that Lily's cold is getting better.

WWAV, Bluebell, Safarigirl, MrsBunny, Minime,  Misty, Yonny - big hello! 

Me? Desperate for a doppler/scan/movement/big bump - anything really! 

Have been brave and bought some maternity trousers that seem humongous, hope that I do get to fill them eventually! 


Jules xxx


----------



## ElleJay

Hi!  

Sasha - My heart goes out to you - I am so sorry you have having a rough time at the moment - wish there was a way I could help it go away.  My last negative hit me much worse than this one has - can't work that out at all - but very relieved.

Giggly - Wow - no wonder there is pooing of pants going on, how scary but exciting at the same time.  I'm not surprised you got picked early by a potential surro -  I hope the 'getting to know you' time goes well.  Now, bear in mind my advice isn't always the beast, I'd say wear brown at all times and have your woofer with you to blame for any escaping pongs.....

Bloobs - when is the dancing with wolves (ok - cows) photoshoot?  soooo looking forward to the photogs of that!

RSMum - how's littlies sniffles?

Cat - good that you can surf from the comfort of the apartment now, when we are away on our own, the internet is such a lifeline.  Take care.

Dawn - thinking of you.

Jules - Hope the vomming has gone now, and I am sure you will be filling those new trews very soon.....

Bonnie - really looking forward to seeing you tomorrow!

Jaydi - love and long PM to you!

AlmaMay - saving up for a phone call - where's that seedling photo?

WWAV - wise words - hugs to you 

Love to all the marvels on here - hope everyone has a great weekend.....

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## bluebell

Lesley, hope you have a fabby weekend ! Next week is my dancing with bovines !  I'll get some photos !  Take care and hope you are OK without DH.  I bet he is missing you !
Blooobs xxxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Lesleyj - hope that you have a good weekend - finally finished vomming! Thanks for asking!

Bluebell - can't wait to see the photos of "Dancing with Bovines"  

Cat - hope that you are doing OK on your own, good that you have the internet for company.

Jules xxx


----------



## three_stars

Hi my lovely abroadies!
Just washing and packing up for trip home tomorrow.  Was lovely to have DD home but was a nice break as well.  Especially big thanks and hugs to those that could come see us- safarigirl, Lesleyj, Longbaygirl, almaMay.  Sorry Roze you are unwell but maybe in Paris in July?  If your FET is BFP I will take around to some lovely baby shops!!  

GG- so happy for you to see things progressing for you... and making new friends along the way.  
Crusoe- passed the last hurdle and into the homestretch now?  Good going you!!!!   
Jules -I sent you a PM - 
Sasha- big hugs to you if you are needing it.
Dawn- you too!!!   
DEbs, Bluebell, Jaydi, Yonny, Mrs. Bunny, Jess, Cat and those I missed.  Hope you are all having a good weekend.
Love,
B


----------



## cat68

Hi Ladies,

Sorry this is a me post, I will catch up later with personals.

Feel a bit tearful today as really really missing Dh and Ds! 
It's nearly been a week since I've seen them and although we are linked up by webcam the sound is poor and I seem to come across as R2D2 to Dh!  To be honest feel guilty for leaving Ds as never been away from him for this long. He seems happy enough and has plenty to keep him occupied and Dh is looking after him well. He went footballing yesterday and met up with his friends. I know i have to think about why I'm doing this and have to be objective but I didn't think it would be this hard on my own here. 
Don't get me wrong it's a great place and the weather has been brill but it's not the same when you've not got family around you!

Can't wait for them to arrive and will give them such a big hug that they won't be able to breathe! 

On a lighter note the injections haven't produced any side effects yet. I will be preparing the Gonal F myself as not done it before( the clinic is closed today). I'm having my next appt with Doc K tomorrow so she will be able to tell me how I'm responding to the meds. Fingers crossed that all is well and little follies are growing! 

Love and Hugs
Cat xx


----------



## Jaydi

Morning Cat  

How are you doing hun?  It's not surprising you've feeling a bit tearful from time to time.   These days leading up to treatment are always emotional and you're having to go through this bit on your own.  It's a huge thing you're doing isn't it?  You can be really proud of yourself.  Not long now and DS and DH will be with you and it will all be much easier.  It's a bit like running a marathon isn't it?  The finish line still feels a long way off - but you will get there.  Just a bit further now.  And we're all here cheering you on!!          

Hope you find it really easy doing the Gonal F.  And tomorrow you'll feel better when you go to the clinic.  

We're all rooting for you!!      

Love Jaydi xxx


----------



## ElleJay

Hi - 

Bloobs - thanks - having a fabby weekend! Date with Bonnie and another chum yesterday, and TK Maxx today - what more could I ask for!

Bonnie - Wanted to say it was lovely to see you and the littlies yesterday - they are soooo gorgeous, hope your journey home today is an easy one.

Cat - again, thank heavens for the internet!  Sorry you are having a lonesome few days, but your DH and DS will be there before you know it and I am sure they will love the extra hugs they will be getting.

Jules - so glad you have stopped vomming - that means you get to actually enjoy being preggers now!

Jaydi - Thanks for the PMs - again, everything crossed for you for this FET cycle and I will keep on talking to the icon....

Dawn - thinking of you.

Lots of love to everyone

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## bluebell

Just wanted to send the biggest of higs to brave Cat !  I have been there too, and know uit can be tough.  You are in the most beautiful of places, but as it isn't a holiday it just ain't the same, and you need your family with you at such a tough time.  I have spread plenty of tears all around Barcelona opn my own!  Hang in there lovely lady, and your little family will be with you soon and then they can pamper you and spoil you rotten.  Make sure you spoil yourself now too with extra treats to cheer yourself up.  Good luck with all the injecting !

Love to Dawn too ... thinking of you.

...and to everyone else !

Blooobs xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jaydi

Sasha - I'm sorry to hear you've been having such a tough time. Big hugs to you.  It's been really hard for you hasn't it.  

Giggly - still feel so excited for you.  Don't worry about reading and running - we're just thrilled things are moving for you.

Jules - love that you've been shopping for maternity clothes !!  

Cat - hope you're doing ok hun.  

Bonnie - hope you have a good trip home - I have no idea how you manage travel on top of everything else!!    Glad you had a good time having a proper catch up with everyone.

Lesley - lucky you having a cuddle with the twins!  Thanks for all your support.  Thinking of you.  

My news - my 2nd blood test came back at 233 so that's a good drop from over 1000 and I've got the go ahead to start the progy.  Thanks everyone for your support about my latest rollercoaster ride.  Yes Bluebell this is the oestrodiol test for getting ready for FET - I had the down reg jab 3 weeks ago and I just haven't responded well to it.  I had to have it on day 1 of my cycle but it wasn't enough to stop all sorts of miserable ovulation pain which has just gone on and on for weeks now.  That is interesting your clinics had different ideas about whether levels should be high or low - how confusing!  I've seen posts from IM women saying they don't downreg at all for FET and just start the patches on day 1. Sounds like bliss.  Why is everywhere different?  

Love to all !

Jaydi xxx


----------



## Deannericho

Hello.. i have gone thru early menapause..i am 25 hubby 26.. were looking to go abroad but dont for egg donation but dont know where to start - we have looked at ceram website which seems really good.. but how do we get in touch with them ?? any ideas?? any other suggestions for places to go??


----------



## Jaydi

Hi Deannericho

Welcome to Abroadies 

I am having treatment at Ceram. If you have any questions for them you can email Fiona directly (she is English) [email protected]

There is a thread over on the Spain board for those going to Ceram to have a chat I'll attach a link to it here:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=131437.0

Many people here on Abroadies are having egg donation at various clinics and we all know how daunting it is when we're just setting out to find out more about it all. Just keep asking questions and you will get there!

Good luck!
Jaydi x


----------



## Deannericho

Thanks so much for the info.. it feels like u r on your own trying to find out so much!! but i really appreciate your help! x 

deanne


----------



## Ms Minerva

Cat - hope that the Gonal F injection goes OK. Is it ready mixed or do you have to draw up and mix the water with the powder? I am sure that you will be fine - I think that it is better to do your own injections, they seem to be less uncomfortable than if someone else does them! Hope that you see lots of nice fat follies tomorrow!

Jaydi - that it great news on your E2 levels, so glad that you can start tx.

Bonnie - I have IM you, hope that you have a good trip back to Paris.

Deannericho - welcome! The lovely Abroadies have had treatment all over Europe and beyond, have a look on the International threads and browse around - you will find lots of advice, support and info! 

Love to all,

Jules xx


----------



## Sasha B

Cat   . A week is a long time to be away from your family. As the other girls have said, its not surprising that you feel sad. And lets not forget the effects of those wonderful drugs as well. I hope tomorrow brings you really good news. Text me anytime.

Deanne, welcome! Another popular clinic is Reprofit. the wait is a bit longer but their success rate is astounding, and Stepan is just fantastic. I have never known another Dr to be so passionate and dedicated to getting his patient's pregnant and yet take a genuine interest in you as an individual.

Here is the link:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=140669.465

Jaydi, fantastic hun!!! Onwards & upwards.

Dawn, thinking of you. You've been very quiet the last few days which is understandable. I am so hoping and praying that this will be the one for you. I know you've seen other women come and go on the Reprofit thread and just want it to be your turn. I think of others like Yonny, who have had the same experience and look where she is now. I know its hard to even contemplate that its worked when you're struggling with the whole 2ww, but please know that others are hoping for you.

Bonnie, I would have so liked to have got together with you while you were in London. It would be great to meet one day. I hope the journey back goes really well today.

Bloobs, working four days this week but once the madness has died down we must chat .

Love to everyone else.

Sasha xxx


----------



## cat68

I'm feeling much better now. thanks for your support 

Jaydi - Glad that you have got the go ahead to start FET and your oestrodiol level has come down. Do you only have to down reg once on day 1?

Lesley- Glad that you had a great day with Bonnie and the little ones yesterday.

Bloobs- Thanks so much for your kind words of encouragement. I think i will spoil myself later and get a huge blueberry muffin! yum yum 

Welcome to Deanne, the ladies on here are lovely and you will be well supported in your quest for a baby. 

Sasha- Hope that you are ok. Thanks for your support. I will text you tomorrow with the outcome of the appt.  

Love
Cat xx


----------



## bluebell

Jaydi  !! Yippeeeeeeeeeee ! So glad your levels dropped ! Here's some big bashes to keep it well under control from now on !           
So chuffed for you that you are over the jump and on to the next hurdle.  
Bluebell xxxxx


----------



## cat68

Hi Ladies,

It's quiet on here today! 

Just an update from Poland. I had another appt with Doc K who scanned me and checked how many follicles were developing. She said that I've got 7. Don't know if this is good or bad, but she said that to go ahead with IVF/ICSI you need to have 2, so it's not bad I suppose. I also had blood test done to check hormone levels, I think they came back ok. Doc has put me on Menopur and the nurse did the injection this evening. 

I asked about EC and ET and Doc seems to think it will be in another 10 days for the EC. That would mean it would clash with Ds birthday party. And I've already sent the invites out and paid for it. Will have to fly back to England and back out again a couple of days later. See how it goes it could all change depending on how I respond to the meds.

Dh and Ds get here on Wed so hurrah 

Love to you all
Cat xx


----------



## cat68

just read that bit about follicles, it should read should have at least 2 follicles developed!! Duh


----------



## mini-me

Cat,

Sounds like you're responding well!  Keep growing follies!          (1 for each follie!    )

Giggles - great news about SUK.  Good luck with whatever you decide.  

Sasha & Lesley - thinking of you both.   

Jaydi - good news re your oest. levels.  Hope it's full steam ahead now! 

Dawn - hope you're doing ok hun.  Good luck for testing.    

Bluebell - sent you an IM, a bit of a waffle though!  

As for me, I'm doing okay.  Managed to be at my local hospital 2 Saturday's running now, but not womb related last time!  On Friday night (why is it always then?), I managed to break off the inside of one of my molars.  It had a white filling on top and I'm not sure if an amalgam one underneath.    Anyway as my dentist was shut on Saturday, the local hospital gave me an emergency appointment - couldn't risk being exposed to a possible leaking filling or risk getting an infection.  I'm going to try really hard not to make it 3 Saturday's running at the hospital though!

Best wishes to all,
Love Mini-me
xxx


----------



## ElleJay

Hi!

Cat - 7 follies this early on is really good!  Well done your ovaries!  Glad that DH and DS are arriving soon.

Mini-Me - ouch on the broken tooth!  Hope it all settles down now, and I agree - why do these things always happen on a Friday night?  

Deannericho - welcome to the abroadies thread!  We will all be biased towards our own clinics -have a look at the one I go to's website - Mediterranean Fertility and Gynaecology Centre in Chania, Crete.  Can be a bit of a pain in the bum to get to out of the holiday season (May to October), but I think they are much better than anywhere I have been to in the UK.

Jaydi - How are you doing today?

Sasha - more cyber hugs coming your way.

Bonnie - hope you are home safe and sound, and that you get an offer on the London flat soon.  I wish I had taken photos on Saturday to show my other half how lovely your two little smilers are....

Lots of love to everyone

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## three_stars

Hi ladies- back home in Paris and feeling a bit fog head today.  Forgive me for losing the plot a bit and not knowing where everyone is at at the moment.  But hope all of you are doing well on your journeys.  I have got to try to pry myself away from you all a bit the next few weeks as have a lot on my plate right now and need to make some progress.  Will be checking and reading though.
It was great to meet up with some of you lot and so hope to have a chance to do that again in the future.  If the flat does not sell quickly I will try to get back over in July.  
Sasha- we do need to meet!  I am a big fan of yours.  You have really had a hard go of things and keep hanging in there and fighting for what you want.
Lesley-  I will send you some photos.  Please make that call/ letter we talked about. OK
Dawn- hang in there
GG- great news!!!!
mini-me- I can relate to hospitals on weekends.. and holidays!  No fun.  Hope you are ok.
Jules- sent you an IM.  You should have it in the mail by next week.  
gotta run!!

Hugs to all my abroadies buddies!!
B


----------



## Jaydi

Hi everyone

Cat - 7 is really good well done!!  Must be tricky for you having to come back and then go again.  It does take a while doesn't it.  When do you have another scan?  
You asked me about downregging - yes this time I've just had one large injection on day 2 of my cycle that should last right up until treatment.  Haven't been feeling very well on it though.

Bonnie - I hope you manage to get everything sorted as quickly and effortlessly as possible.  fingers crossed for you.

Mini-me - hope you got your tooth fixed now.  Something similar happened to me last year - it feel so enormous doesn't it?  Keep away from A&E !!

Lesley - big hugs  

Sasha - sending you lots of love  

Dawn - how are you doing?  Thinking of you  

Bluebell - thanks for the bashers.  You are so right about over the jump and onto the next hurdle.  You make it all sound normal!  

Deanne - hope you're not too snowed under with research !  We've all been there.

Jules - bought any more clothes yet??  

Giggly - hope your plans are all coming together.

Yes thanks it is full steam ahead for me now I hope.  Have had a bit of break through bleeding and still have abdominal pain though so just hoping the progy sorts it all out very soon.  It's hard to believe we're really off soon.  

Love to you all

Jaydi xxx


----------



## cat68

Hi,

Mini Me- Hope your not at the hospital for a third saturday running hee hee 

Lesley- How are you Hun?

Bonnie- Glad you are home safe in paris. I would love to meet up with you sometime although I'm a relative newbie! 

Jaydi- I'm having another scan on Friday so doc may give me a date for EC and ET. Sorry that your not feeling too good with DR imjection. Hope you pick up soon. Good luck at Ceram. Willing you on my love.

Hurrah!!      Dh and DS are coming tomorrow. Picking them up from the airport and squeezing them tight for all their worth ha ha 

Love
C x


----------



## Tous

Hi girls

I'm new to ff and would love to join in on the chat. 
I am due to go back to Spain in a few weeks for our 3rd fresh donor cycle   at IMFER in Murcia.
I am just waiting for my timetable. I'm sorry but it will take me a bit of time to catch up on all your histories so please bear with me.

Lots of love 

Tousxx


----------



## Womb with a View

Good luck Tous and welcome to this thread.  May your stay with us be short (because you become a Mummy!) and productive! x


----------



## Tous

Hi Womb

Thanks sweetie, gosh you finally got there after 7 cycles Lets hope it works this time  

Tousxx


----------



## RSMUM

Welcome Tous! You'l find lots of lovely chat and some fab girls on this site! 

How are you all doing this morning? I'm supposed to be doing housework but... 

Thinking of you all

X


----------



## Newday

well I am a B****y fool! I was convinced this was negative and stopped the steroids and fragmin but did carry on with estoferm and utogesten.

Anyway all HPT's negative but blood yesterday has come back at 20.7 day 13 today was offical test day. I have emailed Stepan but it looks like another chemical pregnancy. And I drank champagne and wine on Saturday night.

Let's hope I've learnt my lesson because there may now be a next time

Dawn


----------



## ElleJay

Dawn - You are not a fool - this whole process plays tricks with your mind.  I have heard of successful pregnancies from lower HCGs than this, so don't give up yet - and the Champagne and wine on one night will not do any harm at all.  

Hope you hear back from Stepan quickly - You take care

Lots of love

Lesleyxxx


----------



## crusoe

Dawn - I'm willing that Beta to double, and double and double and double for you        

I am still catching up on past news so forgive me but I just wanted to say HI to GG and that I am thrilled you have some promising news!!!! Please keep us updated.

Welcome to Tous -  

And Jaydi I'm pleased things are sorting themselves out for you. Roll on your next cycle. Marbella in June will be lovely - can you fit me in your suitcase?

RSMum and Bonnie - how do you do it? I am sure I wouldn't be able to post at all in your situations. Big cuddles to your babies   

No more news from us other than our referrees had their interviews yesterday, we have a 2nd opinion visit soon then we wait for our paperwork to  come back so we can review it and then it's off to panel. At the playgroup I volunteer at this morning I couldn't help looking around the room at the children and smiling to myself - one day soon I am going to be a mum to someone like them!!!!!

Love and luck to all you lovely ladies

Crusoe
xxxxx


----------



## HEM

Dawn

Just to say ditto with what Lesley has said and better than I could put into words and just to say thinking of you.  Hope you hear from Stepan soon.

Helen xxxxx


----------



## Sasha B

Dawn,

I appreciate what an uphill struggle this has been for you hun. A beta level means there is something happening and as long as you levels on Friday have gone up appropriately, then you really are pregnant. I can understand until you don't want to start to believe that until you have the proof and I know it will be a few more days of agony for you but please try not to be too hard on yourself. Please IM me if you want to chat.

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Newday

Stepan

has emailed and said this is positive and to re test in 2 days time

dawn


----------



## RSMUM

We're all willing you on Dawn -      and loads of      to you.

XX


----------



## yonny

Hi girls - just a quickie to let you know Im back from my first scan............
and its TWINS!!!!!     
Yikes - over the moon that heartbeats etc are strong and more than a little shocked!!!
Love to all Yonny x
ps Dawn I answered your post on another thread but just to reiterate - we're all rooting for you!!


----------



## HEM

Dawn

Just got back in and wanted to see how you were getting on - it is good news Stepan confirming it is a positive and to retest in two days - willing you on all the way.  

Lots of love and                      Helen xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Dawn - thinking of you and so hope that your levels rise, how agonising for you to go through this! Hugs    

Jules xx


----------



## Jaydi

Dawn - sending you big hugs and hundreds of positive vibes.  I have everything crossed that you're bloods double and double.  This week must be so hard - hang in there - something is happening!  
                                        

Thinking of you

Love Jaydi xxx


----------



## Jaydi

Cat - hope you have your DH & DS with you now.  Good luck on Friday!!  It will be lovely to have DH with you to see the follies.

Tous - Welcome to Abroadies!!  So fabby to have you here.  Can't wait for you to get to know everyone.
Hope you get your dates through really soon and you can get going.  Good luck!

Crusoe - I love the thought of you finally looking at the children and realising you're going to be a mummy!!  Love your ticker as always.

Yonny - wow amazing news!!  Did you suspect it would be twins??  Fantastic.

Love to all and extra big hugs to Dawn      

Jaydi xxx


----------



## mini-me

Dawn - sending you positive doubling vibes.   

Sorry girls, but a me post coming up.  Well I'm back to the hospital again tomorrow.  I've had 2 more episodes of red bleeding again, last night it it flowed quite a bit, pooling on the loo paper (sorry if tmi    ).  I called my local EPAC and they're going to see me tomorrow morning.

It's really strange bleeding as it has happened at the same time for 2 days running - early hours of the morning.  I do my clexane injection in the evening and I'm worried it has something to do with that, although clexane apparently doesn't cause bleeding but can make it heavier - supposedly.  I'm feeling a bit sore and bloated down there, but no out and out severe cramps.  Feels more like after ec or a hysteroscopy.

I have been trying to be positive, telling myself if I was losing both I would be in a lot more pain with much more blood.  Twin 2 has been looking a bit dubious, so that's a possibility.  I'm just holding on to hope that at least one is ok - feel terrible for no 2 by saying that.

Sorry for posting this here, but I just needed to offload this.

mini-me xxx


----------



## ElleJay

Hi!

Yonny - brill news about twinnies - congratulations!

Tous - welcome to the abroadies!

Dawn - do you know how many sets of fingers and toes are crossed for you?  We are all hoping so hard that your beta doubles - good luck for the re-test.

Crusoe - so pleased you have got another part of this adoption process ticked off, really can't wait for you to tell us you've been matched with your littlie!

Cat - hope you have had a happy reunion today with DH and DS and they haven't objected to the cuddlefest!

Mini-Me - I am so sorry to read that you're bleeding again, you must be really scared - I hope the emergency scan tomorrow goes well and sets your mind at rest. Hugs.

Lots of love to everyone

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## RSMUM

Mini-me - just wanted to let you know I am thinking of you and I know it's awful, but I am thinking the same as you - it seems that other people have had similar experiences with two embies implanitng..mind you, I've also heard of people having lots of red bleeding throughout and everything has been ok - a friend of mine had it and the docs just had no idea where the bleeding was coming from and what was casuing it but her little girl is now almost 2!Will be thinking of you 'til you post about the scan...when you go in for it, I hope it helps in some small way, that all of us on here are wishing you the very, very best..hang in there as best you can hun

XX


----------



## Ms Minerva

mini-me - so sorry that you are having such a worrying time, I hope that you get good news and reassurance at your scan - thinking of you  

Jules xx


----------



## three_stars

Mini-me-  big hugs to you.. I know how frightening all this can be.   
Dawn- double big hugs to you and congrats on the BFP.. Hang in there for further testing this week, take your meds and breathe deep with positive vibes!!!        
Yonny- more hugs to you for your surprise scan and hope you will be joining mini-me wiht the twin sets.   
love to all

B


----------



## Newday

MiniMe

so sorry this is hapenning such a worry
Hopefully they will be able to reassure you tomorrow.

No chance of twins here I only had one put back
dawn


----------



## Womb with a View

Dawn......like everyone else here I am praying that your beta levels go up, up, up and you get your mind put at rest very soon with a massive, official BFP!  Be kind to yourself......all sorts of people get pregnant in all sorts of situations and with all sorts of drugs/alcohol floating around their body, so, if they can do it, so can we.  Good luck hun. xx

Yonny!!!!!     That's doubly good news!  Ahhhhhhhhh, congrats to you all. xx

Mini-me......when I had my bleed it didn't hurt either and my clinic took me off Aspirin and Clexane as my blood was being made too thin, so you may find this is what's going on.  They put me back on the Clexane a while after, but not the Aspirin.  Stay cool (hard to ask), and I hope all is well tomorrow.  x

Safarigirl - lovely to be with you and your lovely angel today, once more.  Thanks a million for a super afternoon. xx

Crusoe.....I was thinking of you today.  I am so excited for you and your future babe.  xx


----------



## cat68

Hi to Tous- Welcome and good luck with DE cycle in Murcia. Sounds really nice place! 

Mini Me -           
Wishing you all the best my love for EPAC visit today and praying that it's positive news. The embies may just be embedding in your womb lining and that may be waht's causing the blood loss. Fingers crossed! 

Dawn- Thinking of you and hoping that the Beta levels increase in the coming days. Positive vibes coming your way hun!                  

Crusoe- Glad the adoption process is going through and in not so long you get your son/daughter in your arms to lavish all your love and affection on. You really deserve it ! 

Yonny - Wow Twins that fantastic news!!       
Well done to you and Dh and have a safe and healthy rest of pg. Keep us up to date with your progress 

hello to Bonnie,WWAV, Deb, Lesley, Helen, Sasha, Alma May(thanks for your message), Jules and Jaydi.

Fabby to have DS and Dh here finally. It's Ds's birthday  but he hasn't woken up as yet. When he does he will go through the roof!!!  He's got all his presents and cards with him and we are going to treat him today. 

Dh got blood test at clinic for HIV,HEP C etc. Being a bit of a wuss as doesn't like needles. He wants to be me then Mrs Jab a day!!! . Or Ms pin cushion ha ha. I have another scan tomorrow to check follicle production and blood test for hormone levels. Hopefully follies will be big and plenty of them  ( So love banana man it's one of my fave icons)

Bumped into Doc K yesterday when I went for Menopur jab and she said that EC may be next Wed and ET friday. Will have to book more time off work, won't be happy with me! 

have a good day boiling here again already 

C xx


----------



## RSMUM

Cat - great to hear from you - and glad things are going ok and your family are with you. Hope DS has a FABBY birthday - my DD had her 5th b'day in Marbella when we were going to CERAM - it was really nice as she had another one when she got home too - so an extra special time for her that year. Sending you loads of    vibes for your cycle.

Yonny- what amazing news! MASSIVE congrats hun! 

WWAV - how are you doing hun? Did you an SFG meet? I am sooo jealous!

Gigglygirl - how are you doing? How's work etc?

Crusoe - didn't know you volunteered at a nursery - I used to do a bit - REALLY enjoyed it - the kids are such fun, would love to get involved again.


Dawn - thinking of you and crossing everything for rising betas

Mini-me - you'll e in my thoughts all day today - best of luck hun

Jules - so pleased you are feeling better - has your appetite come back? Are you making up for lost time now? Hope so!  

Jaydi - How are you doing? Keep meaning to say how fab your posts are - you are so kind and thoughtful and a great support to us all

LesleyJ - how are you doing hun? 

Sasha - you too...

Bonnie - best of luck with everything - I'm also so jealous of people meeting you too...and glad your DD got a  mini break - sounds like she enjoyed it, you must have missed her though, although how you cope I don't know. You are a wonder woman!

who have I missed? Many apologies to you.. 

As for me, settling down a little - able to get about now which is a great relief- took the little one to my DD's karate class and then on to Asda for tea..major mistake as had a mini panic about BF'ing in the cafe and had to go to the grotty, smelly baby changing room - felt awful as I kept thinking " would I like to eat my tea in the toilet?! " but Lily didn't seem to mind!  the baby is a HUGE hit at the school, I am like the pied piper, I have a trail of about 10 little girls ( and a few boys! ), just hanging on to the car seat, stroking her head and fighting to hold her hands, she just sits there snoozing or gazing benigly like a mini princess - appparently the whole class are doing individual cards for her - how sweet is that?!

anyway, less of my ramblings, just thought I'd post while I can and say a big HELLO to you all! Sorry not posting much but reading and thikning of you all - especially mini-me and Dawn! 

Lol

XXX


----------



## AlmaMay

Hi Abroadies,

Mini-me - I hope they look after you at the EPU and the bleeding stops.  

Dawn - Good news about your BFP.  Anxious times ahead but try and enjoy your positive as it is such a big hurdle you've managed to get over.  I am thinking of you and hope your numbers double.  

Cat - Hope things continue to go well in Warsaw.  Have some of those beautiful strawberries that they sell all over Warsaw this time of year with some cream.  They are heaven.  If you have any more questions please don't hesitate to ask.  

Hi to all the Abroadies!

I'm off to my new clinic for a hysteroscopy tomorrow and DH is having a SA.  Fingers crossed.

x
Almamay


----------



## safarigirl

Hello all ... lovely sunny day and with it the wonderful news of Dawns bpf - i know its worrying with all these beta levels (although most people who do a preg test would never know their levels as it picks up from 20 .... but as sasha said, its the first (and hugest)hurdle, and congrats on that ....  thinking of you and praying for lovely doubling beta's by friday - i wouldnt worry about the alcohol, those little embies havnt embedded yet, and nothing you take in at this early stage has any real affect on them ....

Tous welcome to the boards, lovely to have someone new on board, and here's hoping we celebrate good news with you real soon.

Yonny - double trouble for you - how fantastic!!

HEM so good to see you posting, i think of you often

Mrs Miverva, can you really be 18 weeks!!!!  You must be coming up for your 20 week scan soon, so good luck for that, and be naughty like me, drink a nice ice cold sugary drink so make sure that baby is nice and awake for the scan!!!!

Jaydi, you have only 12 days or so until you go to the fantastic marbella, what a lovely time to be going, and i will be thinking of you and sending you lots of positive loving energy

Minime - thinking of you

Crusoe, another step closer to becoming a mummy, i am so excited for you and all of us as we are able to share in this exciting journey with you

CAT - hope you had a good time meeting up with your dh and got lots of love and cuddles

Lelseyj you are in my thoughts as well, september is not toooooooo far off.  SOrry i missed you when i popped in to see Bonnie in london, would like to have met you as well.

RSMUM, - good to see you have the time to post!  Love the thought of all those little ones making you individual cards!  I was quite shy too about the old getting the breasts out in public, but after awhile i guess you become like a stripper (okay not the best analogy,) but pretty hardened to it.  I remember once having my breast out in Islington and thinking, oh my i'm topless in islington!!!

Almaymay, good luck with your hsyteroscopy tomorrow, sending you lots of positive vibes and love and hugs.

WWAV - how wonderful to spend a day with you yesterday, you were looking every bit the yummy mummy and your little girl is adorable!  I feel very lucky to have met up with Bonnie and you in a week ... so if any other abroadies feel like a london visit let me know!

Bonnie, what a mum!  Twins, a daughter, you make it look easy!  Cant believe how relaxed you were when i met you, taking everything in your stride, and looking like you had been on a cruise instead of giving birth recently!  

Giggly i read your story about surrogacy, how wonderful someone has offered.  I think the only drawback is she might say No she cant do it because she is not good enough to carry the fabulous wonderul talented and remarkable giggly's baby!!!!!!!!!  What a priveledge she will have if she says yes ... think about you often...

Sasha hope you are okay and have some support during this time ..... big hugs and love to you

sorry if missed anyone by name .... 

big love to all and again to dawn ....


----------



## mini-me

Hi girls,

Well good and sad news from me.

There was a reason for the bleeds, I have miscarried one of the twins - the weaker one with the smaller sac.  It has completely gone.

However, the good news is the remaining twin looks good.  It's measuring ahead of dates at 8w 3d, and fetal heartbeat and movement were also detected (it probably wondered was the pressure was from above!)  The loss of the other one shouldn't affect babe as there was only a trace of blood in the womb.

I feel a little guilty for not being sadder at the loss, but I am just thankful it has not affected twin one.  The bleeding has stopped so hopefully everyting will settle down now.

Thank you for all your kind wishes.
Love mini-me
xxx


----------



## safarigirl

Mini me - so sorry to hear your news, and so happy that the other baby is doing well - i can imagine that it was be a mixture of great sadness and great relief and joy, how hard to have to experience both at the same time ... take it easy, and hoping for a lovely stress free pregnancy for you


----------



## RSMUM

Oh mini-me, I've been thinking of you and, like SFG I am so, so pleased that the other baby is ok and not affected at all - in fact he/she sounds like they are doing brilliantly and so pleased that the bleeding has now stopped. I know there are lots of others on FF who have gone through this and would be brilliant at helping you with the mixture of grief, relief, sadness and joy that you must be feeling right now.

Take care and all the best hun

D XXX


----------



## Ms Minerva

mini-me - sorry that you lost one of your precious twins, I lost a twin early on too, IM me if you want to talk.

Dawn - I am so hoping that you get good news from your Beta, everything crossed for you.

Safarigirl - LOL at "topless in Islington"  How are you doing? I hope that your return to work has gone well. I haven't felt *any *movement yet and was thinking of downing an expresso to see if that will liven him/her up!

Tous - welcome to the fabulous Abroadies, you will find lots of help, advice and support on here.

Yonny - congratulations on your twins!

Almamay - I hope that the hysteroscopy goes well, thinking of you and wishing you all the luck in the world for your upcoming treatment.

Crusoe - great news that you are getting one step nearer to being a Mummy!

Cat - so glad that DH and DS have joined you, it is tough being on your own during tx.

Lesleyj, Sasha anyone else who needs a hug 

Not even going to attempt a role call, blaming it on pregnancy brain! 

Love to all,

Jules xxx


----------



## Jaydi

Mini-me - what a difficult and worrying time you have had.  I hope they really looked after you at the EPU - it's a lot to take in isn't it.  I'm sorry you have lost one of the twins - it must be so hard.  And we're all celebrating with you that your other one is soooo strong and healthy - that is wonderful news.  I hope you can start to relax now as everything settles down and you can enjoy the rest of your pregnancy.  Take care of yourself - you've been through a lot the last few days haven't you.

Dawn - I have everything crossed for you and hoping you get a fabby beta tomorrow.  Big hugs.

AlmaMay - hope all goes well tomorrow.  Thinking of you.

Cat - good luck for your scan tomorrow.

Love to all 

Jaydi xxx


----------



## Tous

Hi all many thanks for your welcome RSMUM & SFG.  

Mini-me so sorry for the loss of one of the twins, try not to feel guilty re your feelings thank god the other one is a strong fighter.  

Lesley J - Good luck with your next cycle in Sept, you've certainly been through the mill. We are also thinking of using DE & DS.

Jaydi - Not long till you go now, I've started my Synarel spray this morning, just waiting for dates and some info on the donor. I've been to th GP today and got him to sign a blood form for numerous blood tests, so 8 vials later!!!

Yonny - Congratulations on the twins, have you recovered from the shock?

Dawn - Hang in there and good luck with your next HCG test   

Jules - Hope your pregnancy is going well.

Cat68 - Good luck with your scan tomorrow, hope theres lots of lovely follies.

Almamay - Good luck with your hysteroscopy tomorrow.


Love to everyone else

Tousxxx


----------



## ElleJay

Hi!

Oh Mini-Me - you have really been though it with this hard won pregnancy, I am relieved that you know you have one very strong bubba there still, but so sorry your weaker twin didn't make it.  I hope everything settles down now, and no more hospitals for you (apart from routine visits of course) for another seven or so months....

Safarigirl - I wish we had managed to meet at Bonnie's too - she was saying how lovely you and DD are - lets see if she is back in July........

AlmaMay - Hope everything goes well in Athens and Penny looks after you.

Tous - good luck for your treatment, and well done getting the Dr to do bloods - usually GPs run a mile!

Jaydi - on the countdown now to your frosties being back where they belong - positive vibes and still talking to my icon for you.

Cat - hope your scan shows some lovely follies - how did the birthday celebrations go?

Dawn - Everything is crossed for your beta result tomorrow.

Bonnie - Hugs to you and the littlies.

Lots of love to everyone else on here too

Lesley xxx


----------



## AlmaMay

Hi Abroadies,

Mini-Me - Bittersweet news about the twins.  I'm so sorry you have lost one but I'm glad your strong twin is ahead of schedule.  

Yonny- Congrats on your twin news.  I was in a rush when I posted earlier.  

Thank you for all your king thoughts.  

x


----------



## three_stars

Mini-me-  sending you more big hugs     about this bittersweet news. AT least the bleeds are now explained and you should be able to relax and take care of yourself for this pregnancy.

almaMay- sent you an email- hope all goes just perfect for you.
Dawn- good luck tomorrow.

SFG- "Cant believe how relaxed you were when i met you, taking everything in your stride, and looking like you had been on a cruise instead of giving birth recently! "       You make my head swell!!    Actually I am more like in a daze!!    just trying to keep it all together.

Welcome also to Tous

Bonnie


----------



## HEM

Dawn Thinking of you today hope the Beta numbers have increased.               

Mini-me  Thinking of you at the loss of one of your twins and take care of yourself with the rest of your pregnancy.

Helen xxx


----------



## Newday

Hi ladies

not good news I have started to bleed and have very bad cramps in waves like contractions just like all the other ones that I have lost. So I guess it is over AGAIN ! I have a blood test booked but not much hope ironic as all the HPT's came back positive yesterday. This has hapened to me three times now they start to implant and then this.I guess my body doesn'tlike the idea.

Disappointed and of course DH says we should call it a day he is fed up of seeing me like this. I will keep you posted and of course remember I only had one put back so no twin to loose

Dawn


----------



## HEM

Dawn

I really hope the bleeding does not alter the positive HPT test  yesterdau and the blood results today.  I know you have had this happen before and you know your body better than anyone, but I had bleeding all the way through especially at the start and the doctors said this is quite common in ivf pregnancies for some reason.  Take care and hope everything is well with your blood results today

Remember everyone is thinking about you and hoping and praying for you

Love 

Helen


----------



## Womb with a View

So hope you're ok Dawn and you'll be giving us good news later today.  Really feel for you.  Know there's nothing we can say, but please know we really care and hope all is ok. xx


----------



## HEM

WWAV Just a quick note as I saw you online - to se how you are doing

I did send a really long pm but your inbox was full, think of you often

Helen xxx


----------



## mini-me

Dawn - I agree with the others, I hope the bleeding stops and your blood test shows good news.  Take care.  

Thanks for all your kind words girls. 

Love mini-me
xxx


----------



## Newday

can anyone remind me when you use cycogest (400mg) how many do you normally use? I have some left from a previous cycle which I want to use. I do have a prescription for utogesten but until I know whats happening don't want to buy anymore

Thanks

Dawn


----------



## HEM

Dawn

Just had a look at my procotol and I had 400mg in the morning and 400mg at night though when I started bleeding IVI up my dosage to 1000g a day so I took 200 at lunch
Hope this is of some use though I know clinics differ.  Hope when you post you have some good news

Helen


----------



## Newday

hospital has just rang they have had to send the to walsgrave some problem so won't know until tomorrow

dawn


----------



## Womb with a View

Thinking of you Dawn and hoping tomorrow brings great news.  I think my cyclogest dosage was something like 2,500,000 twice daily (ha, ha, it just felt that way but it was very large in over a 1,000 I'm sure but then I'm very old!)  Can't help there as I honestly can't remember and I had the bleeding, which meant bumping up the cyclogest anyway.  xx

Hi Hem.....so sorry you've had a bouncing IM....opps!  I shall empty my box more.  Hope you're well?  Often think of you.  Hope your little one is doing well. xx


----------



## crusoe

Hi everyone

I just wanted to send my love and big big hugs to both Dawn and Mini-me   

Dawn - I am sure you can't overdose on progesterone so I wouldn't worry. I think after a positive pregnancy test IM up the dose to 1200mg i.e. 2x200mg 3 times per day but that may well have changed since my last cycle. You are in my thoughts.

Mini-me - others have said it so much better than me but I am so very sorry to hear you have lost one of your precious, precious babies. You must be very sad. I hope the rest of your pregnancy is uneventful and that your other babe continues to grow from strength to strength.

Much love to you both and to all the other abroadies -you girls are wonderful.

Crusoe
xxxx


----------



## bluebell

Just popping in to say Mini-me I am so happy for you that you have your one littlie growing well, but so sad for you too about your other little one.  You have has such a long journey.  I hope that you can just glide along happily and easily now without any more worries and scares.  Take it easy and please look after yourself extra well or you'll have us abroadies to answer to !  

Dawn, hoping so hard for you for tomorrow.  Take it easy tonight and hope you sleep OK.
Love to everyone else.
Bluebell xxxx


----------



## Tea63

Everyone is asleep at moment so will just quickly give you the news  - and sorry don't have time to catch up with everyone elses new this morning, but will very soon.

Last Monday 26/5 we went to a normal checkup with our ob, and on the scan we saw a little foot - Steve and I thought it was very cute, but the ob said "oooh we got some obstetrician anxiety going on now" !!! - it was her little foot down instead of her head and the cord was down there too. So was told to go home and pack a bag and go straight to hospital - in case my water broke etc. So quickly home and pack and cancel everything for the week (I said all the time if she could wait until after the Friday I would be ready for her incl finishing off my last assignments - but no!!) so Wednesday the ob decided to do a ceasar the next morning - we were warned she maybe had to go to special care because of my gestational diabetes could affect her blood sugar - and she was 2 weeks and 1 day premature. Everything went well - ceasar good experience - and as soon as she was checked (and Steve cut the cord - which he still don't understand/get why he had to do it  ) they put her on me full of blood and cervix - she was just beautiful - and still is   - and she stayed on me when they fixed me (app 25 minutes) and then 20 minutes in the recovery room - they cleaned her a bit when they rolled me out - and put a nappy on her (the first thing she did when they put her on me was to pee on me   - she was just perfect and nothing wrong with her - so we could take her to our room - still on top of me   - she needed to have a bottle the first 48 hours to get her blood sugar up - but she is happy with the breast now   We stayed in hospital to Monday - and Steve got a fold-out bed next to mine and stayed in hospital with us - so she spend half the night with me in bed and the other half with Steve   - just a perfect start for us to do this together - so happy it was possible  
So on Thursday 29/5 Ditte Anna May entered our life - 51cm and 3.355 kg - and now it feels like she has been here all the time. - Ditte is a danish version of Edith - Steve's Mum is Edith May and my maternal grandmother was Edith too and her birthday was on 28/5 - so we thought with that mix between our families she had to have that name  
She is a perfect baby during the day - doing all the right things - eating, happy and sleeping 2-4 1/2 hours at the time   - but then past midnight she turns into a monster - she is very unsettled for a couple of hours - which is why she and Steve are still asleep now at 9am  
This afternoon Allison - our donor - is coming up from Coffs Harbour (5-6 hours south of Brisbane - in NSW) to see - will be very special moment and we just can't thank Allison enough for giving us this chance of meeting Ditte  
So sorry for just a me post  - but just wanted to update you on what is going on over here - and next chance I get to get on the computer I will catch up on everyone else - at least I can do that with a baby on the arm - the writing is a bit harder with just one hand  
Love to you all from Tea


----------



## cat68

Hi Tea,

                                                       

A Huge Congratulations on the birth of your daughter Ditte( lovely name) and hope all the family are doing well and you are enjoying your little bundle of joy. So very pleased for you!!

Love
Catxx


----------



## Misty C

Tea - wonderful news, hugs to little Ditte. xxxx

Love to all abroadies.
Misty C
xxx


----------



## Womb with a View

Tea - congratulations!!!!  What a lovely name.  Enjoy all of it, every moment and bless you all.  xx


----------



## AlmaMay

Hi Abroadies,

Tea - Congratulations to you and DH.  Beautiful name for your DD.  I know it has been a very long journey for you and you have travelled the world to start your family.  Give your DD a big kiss for me.  

Cat - Hope your stimming is going well.  

Dawn - Sending you thoughts and hoping for the best.  

Debs - I'm not surprised little DD is a big hit at big DD's school.  

Crusoe - Glad the interviews went well with your references.  What's next?  

Sasha - Thank you for your IMs and thoughts.  I'm sending thoughts your way.

Lesley - I'll try and ring you soon.  

WWAV - Hi and kisses to you and DD

Mini-Me - Hope the bleeding has stopped and you are able to rest.  

Tous - Hi and welcome to the Abroadies.  I've been posting here for 3 and a half years now and you won't find a more welcoming, funnier or more generous bunch of amazing women.  Hope your IF journey is a short one.  

Jaydi - Have you started your new cycle?

Bonnie - I've sent you an email.  Hope your house hunting is going well.  

  Hi to Misty, HEM, Jules, Giggly, Bunny, Safari, Yonny and everybody else.

I had my hysteroscopy yesterday.  I was very down before I had it thinking I was wasting more time and money on more tests because after all these years they've never found anything.  They found I have (or had) a septum in my uterus and removed it.  I am in complete shock.  I had a hysteroscopy last year and they told me there was no problem.  I've had all sorts of scans and that other test with the dye I think it was called an HSG.  I'm trying to not go over things and not think about the 8 IVF, 8 IUI & 1 FET cycles and the years and years of natural cycles were a waste of time, money and tears.  

The consultant said that based on our history we should try naturally now and she was sure that we would be able to start our family that way even at my age.  She said the chances of getting a BFP with the septum were very low.  And if we did get a BFP apparently 90% of pgs would end in mc.  

My consultant said we need to turn over a new page.  I'm all for that.  I'm no longer 'unexplained'!

x,
Almamay


----------



## jess p

Wow, Almamay - that is incredible!  After all this time - thank goodness you went ahead and had the investigation!

Seems a bit wierd they didn't find it before?  Can you take this up with anybody?

It would be fantastic if you could get a natural BFP!! How amazing would that be?  

Good luck!  Really hoping to see some good news on here from you over the next few months!!

You have been such a great example of true determination for so many of us on here!

Love Jess xxx


----------



## Womb with a View

AlmaMay......this must be so confusing for you.  Really sorry you've been through so much.  As you say, now that you're not "unexplained", you can put a "reason" to the whys of not getting pregnant so far.  Perhaps turning over a new leaf, whatever that means, might enable you to relax a little more and who knows.....even conceive naturally.  I often think that knowing the reason for something often allows us to move on, heal and then go on to become parents (sometimes via another route, sometimes through IVF or naturally because we've "let go" a little).  I really hope you can now find your way.  Thinking of you.  xx


----------



## Newday

well got results don't think it's good 57 so yes they have doubled in 2.5 days but usually when they are this low then it's a chemical pregnancy so close and yet so far hey

waiting to hear from Stepan if I should stop meds

Dawn


----------



## Ms Minerva

Dawn - my DD was the result of an initial beta of 48, really low, hoping that this may just be a bit of a slow starter, thinking of you.

Jules xxx


----------



## safarigirl

dawn - i think that your beta is doubling is good - i dont think its the number as much as that it is doubling, so i would say that is a positive sign .... dont stop the meds, i would stay on them and test again in 48 hours ....

will post more on all the other news, just wanted to add this to dawn

almamay .... shew!  i am glad you at least have an answer, and a very brave decision to put all that treatament behind you, and hopefully this will be the fresh start you need and deserve .... big hugs to you ....

ditte, welcome to the world, what a wonderful name, and you sound like a very special baby ....


----------



## RSMUM

Dawn - I agree with SFG - it is fantastic that the numbers are doubling - keep taking the meds hun - EVERYTHING crossed for you

D XXXX


----------



## Ms Minerva

Almamay - that is such good news on your hysteroscopy! So pleased that you finally have an answer and hopefully the solution, this is a fresh start for you, wishing you all the luck in the world.

Tea - congratulations on the birth of Ditte - what a pretty name!

Cat - I hope that you have a great birthday weekend with DS and DH - my, what a jet setter you will be next week, I hope that you get frequent flyer points!   Wishing you all the best for for EC and ET.

Jules xxx


----------



## cat68

Hi Jules, Safari Girl, Deb, Alma May and Dawn

Alma May- That's great news about the removal of the septum, it's a pity that they couldn't have found it earlier, but as you say it's a new start and hopefully when you start ttc again naturally it will lead to a BFP. All the best to you and Dh 

Dawn- thinking of you hun and hoping that those beta levels are doubling. Don't lose heart, I'm paraying that your embie hangs in there. Jules was very reassuring for you.

I had my appt yesterday with Doc K and the scan showed that I have 9 follicles which I'm pleased about. The doc said that was good and that my womb lining was progressing nicely. The EC will definately be Wed and ET on Friday. So excited, hope that I get enough eggs to fertilise!!  

Ds and Dh going home Monday and Dh is coming back Wed to do sperm sample to coincide with EC. I asked Doc K if he could do sperm sample before he went home and could it be frozen but she advised me that we would have a much better chance of pg if he did a fresh sample on Wed. Bit of a logistical nightmare as he had to book flights for Wed to come home Thurs and I had to book flights home Wed and again to come back Friday for ET. The reason I'm coming home Wed is because of Ds's birthday party on the thursday which i cannot miss as invites gone out and paid for it, plus Ds would not be amused if it was cancelled     

Still on DR meds and stimming till Monday, then it's the HCG injection to start ov ready for EC on Wed. Getting near now, can't believe it! 

Love and Hugs
Cat xx


----------



## AlmaMay

Dawn - Good news on your doubling beta.  Please keep taking your meds.


----------



## Womb with a View

Cat - good luck for EC.....I am sure your DS will forgive you when you have his sibling. xx

Dawn....I was told by my clinic that anything over 25 was classed as a pregnancy and anything doubling above that was a good sign.  I hope it's great news for you and your little embie is just a late starter.  xx


----------



## Jaydi

Just popped on to wish Lesley a very Happy Birthday!! 

  

I just know you're going to have a *fabby* day! 

  

Lots of love

Jaydi xxx

  ​


----------



## Jaydi

Hi Abroadies!

Dawn - good luck for your next beta test I hope you get the results sooner this time!  It must have been so hard waiting.    It sounds very positive to me that your levels have doubled. It's the doubling that is important isn't it.  Hang in there.  We're all with you. Your embie is such a little fighter.  

AlmaMay - hope you are feeling ok after your hysteroscopy.  Well done arranging to have it done and it's great news that things are so positive now!  It makes you wonder how many people have things like this that go undetected for ages.  I feel so excited for you and your new page!

Tea - Congratulations!  Welcome to little Ditte!  So happy for you.  Thanks for sharing your story - it's very inspiring.  Also it's great to hear of your good ceasar experience, I've been told I would need one (hope I'll get there one day!) because of previous fibroid surgery and it's great to hear it can be such a positive experience.  Hope that goes for the nhs too!  

Love to Mini-me - hope you're having a relaxing weekend.

Cat - wow - fabby news about getting 9 follies - well done you!   Thinking of you for Weds!!   I hope the party goes brilliantly.  You're amazing keeping everything going.  I only have to think about me and that feels pretty tricky some days!!  

Tous - well done getting so many tests done with the GP - I'm still marvelling at that!  Hope you get your dates through soon.  Hope the sniffing is going ok and the hot flushes aren't too bad.

Bonnie - how's the cruise?      

Me?  Well into my meds now with the worst woolley brain ever!    We're off to Spain on Friday and if scan goes ok then will be waking up the frosties on Tuesday 17th!!  Have never done a FET before and feel a bit strange about it all - fingers crossed they both make it.

Lots of love to all

Happy Birthday Lesleyj  

Jaydi xxx


----------



## three_stars

Tea!!!!!  I have tears from your post.  Time has flown by hasn't it?  What a lovely birth story and beautiful name for DD.  I am so happy for you.  ANd to know the donor as well.. just lovely story!   

Dawn-  Please Dawn try to pick up your spirits and remain positive.  I know how difficult it is for you right now and this might continue for a bit longer until you get a confirmed heartbeat.  Hang in there and don't stop meds or give up. You more then doubled and if that continues you are absolutely fine .. and very PG.  My consultant has a 12 yr old from a start of low beta.. think it was 6!! And that gave me hope through all my low beta pregnancies.  I was usually taking 1200 utrogestan, vaginal at night.  You can take as much as 1800 it seems, no problem.  I also took progesteron injections to help but this will add about 10 to the beta number so have to adjust for that.  Speak to your con.  ALso have a look on the betabase.info website.. shows live births from huge sample of IVF births... many from low betas.
Most of all know that we all are thinking of you, care about you and willing on this little embie!!!!!    

AlmaMay- Sent you am Email already.  You know how happy I am for you to have this new start.  I would be ( and was) furious about the overlooked uterus problems I had.. hard not to want to go and kick a few people so think you are handling it very positively all things considered.  Great news you can try naturally all summer!! Maybe book some romantic weekends away

Lesleyj - How are you buddy?

Jaydi- just wondering if the cruise ship left without me today     
good luck with upcoming FET.  The strange thing about FET is how easy it is (comparatively).

Cat- you are certainly doing so major effort travelwise for this tx!!!  I hope that you had DH leave a sample anyway.. just in case.. even though fresh is better.  But you never know.. stikes, missed flgihts, etc.  Better to keep on hand a good supply while he is there.  

AJ  I want to see photos too!! 

Hello to Safarigirl, RSmum, MIni me, Jules, Misty, HEM, Bluebell, Giggly, Bunny, Yonny, Crusoe, Tous, Sasha.. and everyone else.

Bonnie


----------



## AlmaMay

Lesley - Happy birthday my fellow Gemini        It was good to catch up with you last night.  

Dawn - I've sent you an IM.  Maybe the other Abroadies can help with personal experience on lower starting betas for FET cycles v fresh cycles.  Anybody?  I have read a lot on American blogs that it is accepted that BFP betas for FET cycles tend to start out lower.  

Cat - We have a frozen sample from DH in Warsaw because of his work schedule and have used it in the past.  It didn't make a difference to fertilisation, in fact when we used it we had 100% fertilisation.  If DH can't make it back press for a frozen sample.  My new clinic freezes a sample before TX for all their patients to take the pressure off the couple for EC day and they have excellent results there.  I think they prefer fresh because it is less work for the lab.  

Jaydi - Very exciting that you are off in a few days.  I haven't been to BCN yet this year and really miss it as DH usually gets to work there every couple of months and I go with.  Try the Pimento Padron.  They are little green peppers that are lightly fried with salt sprinkled on them.  Every tenth one is a hot one so you never know if you are getting a sweet or hot one.  I'm growning some Pimento Padron in my garden this year.  

Bluebell - Hi!  How are you doing?  Thinking of you.

Thank you for all your kind thoughts.  I'm still shattered from my whirl wind 1-day trip to the new clinic with the flights and surgery.  I have had thoughts asking why this problem wasn't found when we started investigations years and years ago.  I am trying not to think too hard about it and just be grateful that they found it now when I still have a chance for a family and not when I am in my late 60's.  

x,
Almamay


----------



## Newday

awwwwwwwwwww thanks ladies I have tried to go on betabase but theres a problem. I have continued meds and there is no bleeding. I am having brown gunky stuff coming away and last night when I wiped there was red (like a skid mark TMI I know) but nno bleeding as with other MC's have a lot of cramping down below that comes and goes. I am waiting to hear from Stepan but as I already said here or somewhere else he has had a delivery from a first blood of 11. This one is precious as it's the last go with DH's sperm so I am hoping and praying that Bertie hangs on

Thanks for all the support I know I am the eternal pessimist

Love Dawn


----------



## Tea63

Hi Dawn - just want to wish you all the best with the beta and to say that the brown gunky stuff is very normal if you are on pessaries - "left over" from the pessaries coming out.

Cat - just to let you know that Ditte is the result of frozen sperm from Steve - because he travels a lot overseas with work we left some frozen just in case he wouldn't be in OZ when we had the pick-up - and good we did because he wasn't here - and we got another 11 blast in the freezer from that pick-up - and think about all the people using donor sperm - that is frozen as well - hope you are leaving some in Warsaw just in case  

Congrats to Yonny on twins    

AlmaMay - I left a message on your blog - but so happy that you find something - easier to accept than the un-explained. Now it is just a matter of getting on with it and not think too much about the waisted time and why they haven't discovered it before - even it would be nice to blame someone it is just waist of time  

Hello to the rest of you  -and thanks for your wishes - we love the name too, even we have to explain all the time how to pronounce it (Didda I think is the closest) and where it is from.

On my way to bed now 20.25pm - sooo tired  

Will catch up one of the next days

Good Night from Tea - Hope I can sleep in tomorrow with Ditte - it is the Queens Birthday over here - but only in some states    - it is always on a Monday


----------



## Tous

Hi all

Dawn ~ Hang in there least your beta is doubling, it could just be a slow implanter, good luck thinking of you.

Tea ~ Congratulations to you and DH, what an amazing story.

Almamay ~ So glad that the hysteroscopy was a positive thing to have had done and at least you got some answers, have fun trying naturally.

Cat ~ 9 follicles, thats great, good luck for EC on Wednesday.

Jaydi ~ Maybe you should go to the GP for some more blood test, mind you the results may not be back before Friday. However Cream did very similar tests for you. Well I've started down regging.

Hi to everyone else WWAV, Mini me, SFG, Jules and anyone I may have missed. 

Lesley ~ Happy birthday

Well I'm not sure what to do, typical me, I was reading about Jess and her experience at Serum Athens and the famous Dr there Penny. Bonnie did you also use Serum?
Anyway I spoke to Penny at great length yesterday and she is such a nice lady and she suggested that before I have another ET I should at the very least have an aqua scan to see that everything is OK with my Uterus following my D&C last August. So we have decided that if she can see us next weekend we will fly to Athens to she her and she can the aqua scan as she does them routinely. As we haven't had a timetable yet from Murcia we have time to decide. So it may well be Serum is our Plan B. We'll just have to see, she also routinely prescribes low dose steroids & clexane to cover all sorts of things. This practice is not always favoured by all clinics, but to be honest anything is worth a go as far as I'm concerned. The only problem is most of her donors are eastern European and I need an dark haired, brown eyed donor and with olive light tanned skin, so a Greek donor. She did say that she has about 5 donors like that on her books. So we'll just have to make a few hard decisions over the next wk or so. I did tell her that we have a potential donor lined up in Spain and she was fine about that, she just really wants me to have the aqua scan beforehand. Bloody long way to go I know, but hey least she can give us valuable info, or so I hope.

Have a good day

Tousxx


----------



## crusoe

Dawn - I am sending you and Bertie all the positive vibes I can muster                              
It sounds great to me that your beta has doubled within the appropriate time frame.

Sending you a hug   and to all the other abroadies.

Happy Birthday to Lesley       enjoy your day

And AlmaMay- so pleased that you may have identified and corrected a potential problem. Sounds like a massive step in the right direction to me!!

Love to you all
Crusoe
xxx


----------



## ElleJay

Hi!  Thanks for your birthday wishes - I have had a lovely day and another year sliding past has not been too bad at all - except that I realised today that my 52 year old GBF has less wrinkles than me.....I think he has a portrait up in his attic!

Dawn - I am so pleased that your beta has doubled the way it should have, I hope it keeps up and the browney/red gunk stops. Everything is crossed for you.

Cat - 9 follies is really good - well done!  I hope egg collection, birthday party and ET go well this week.

Mini-Me - Happy Birthday to another Gemini for you tomorrow!

Almamay - fantastic to catch up with you last night, hope you are feeling a bit better today and the affects of the anaesthetic have worn off now.

Tous - Good luck with your decision on clinics - I think that having an Aquascan with Penny is a really god idea, and even if it is a long way to go, it will be a lot cheaper than here!

Tea - Many congratulations on the safe arrival of Ditte, and what a lovely name!

Jaydi - poor you with woolley brain - but as long as you have your passports and meds and remember to go to the airport, you'll be fine!  Really good luck for Friday and next week. 

WWAV & RSMUM - hugs to you both.

Bonnie - Thanks so much for my flowers and Cake - I think I'll have trouble getting the cake off DD though!!

Jules - 18 weeks - wow - lots of love to you

Crusoe - look at your ticker too!! Under 6 weeks before your panel - how fantastic that you will be a mummy soon!

Love to all the wonderful abroadies

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## Newday

Stepan emailed me and said: supposed to be OK have another blood test and keep on meds. So more waiting.

Dawn


----------



## ElleJay

Dawn - sorry this is so long and drawn out for you, but don't give up hope - your previous beta doubled - hold on to that.

Good luck for the next test.

Love

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## RSMUM

Happy Belated birthday Lesley - 

Dawn - keeping everything crossed fro you

Almamay - fantastic news! And what a surprise - so scary that the other docs missed it..will send you an IM...

Cat - hope the b'day party goes well and the TX too of course!

jaydi - how are you feeling? Best of luck for Friday hun

Mini-me - happy B'day for tomorrow - how are you doing?

Hi to WWAV, Jules, Bloob,Giggly, Tea, Tous, Crusoe, Bonnie and everyone else..

Will try to post my pics somehow....

OMG - it's 11:45 and I've done NOTHING!

better go

D X


----------



## safarigirl

RSMUM - what do you meant you've done nothing - you've posted!!!!!! hahhaha

dawn thinking of you and hope those numbers keep doubling ....

lesley hope your birthday was wonderful ..... hope this is your year ....


----------



## Sasha B

Lesley, hope you had a lovely birthday this weekend, sorry this is a bit belated but...

        

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Womb with a View

Hope you had a lovely birthday Lesley. xx

Dawn.....there is hope so keep the faith, if you can.  xx


----------



## cat68

Hi,

Alma May- I'm glad that the clinic has dealt with the septum problem and that you can go on to ttc naturally and get that BFP. You've been through so much, you really deserve it. 

Lesley- Happy belated birthday for yesterday love    

Jaydi- Good luck with your FET treatment in Spain in the coming days. Praying that it will work as you so deserve it to. 

Bonnie, Alma May and Tea- thanks for your advice about the Dh's sample for the EC.

Dawn-hang in there hun, hope that the beta count is still doubling when you have your next blood test. 

Tea- Try and get some rest, i know it's very difficult with a newborn but you have to look after yourself as well my love 

Tous- Nice to see that your getting things moving with Tx and choosing clinics. Good luck with whatever you decide to do in the way of which clinic to choose. 

Deb-Would love to see the photo's of Lily Christine 

hello also to WWAV, Safari girl, Crusoe and Sasha. hope you are all well. 

After a farcial day yesterday with my menopur injection at another private clinic (too long winded to go into will post on Invimed part 4 thread about it later as still sore from it!!!) I had another appt at Invimed today with Doc K. She scanned me and the scan still showed 9 follicles most measuring at least 18mm.My womb lining was at the optimum level as well. 

The EC will go ahead Wed morning and I'm flying back home later in the day. Coming back Friday for ET (as prev DS has party on the thurs) Dh is coming here Wed for sperm sample and flying back Thursday. Oh to be a jetsetter!! 

Waved off DH and DS this morning at the airport as Ds has school this week after half term. 

I have been given a prescription for a cocktail of injections and meds to take so will be googling them later to find out what they are for!!! Doc did tell me but was a bit overwhelming! Going tonight to a private clinic to have HCG injection done to bring on ov for Wed. booked in for EC Wed morning!!! Excitement 

Wish me luck you lovely ladies
Cat xx


----------



## Newday

had beta this morning and they are 260.6 so they are doubling. I am so scared as this the stage that I have lost in the past


dawn


----------



## HEM

Fantastic news Dawn

Keep the faith and I am sure things will be fine

Thinking of you as always

Helen  xxxxxx


----------



## Jaydi

That Bertie Newday is a little fighter isn't he!!  Fabulous.      

Thinking of you Dawn.  It must be so hard to get through the memories of past losses - I really feel for you.  But things are doubling nicely!  Hang in there.  We are with you.

Big hugs  

Jaydi xxx


----------



## crusoe

Hey Dawn - that sounds like a good beta to me. I know this must be such a hard time for you but try and stay positive. So many of us are cheering you and your embie on.

Lots of love Crusoe
xxx


----------



## safarigirl

wow - dawn that beta sure is doubling - it is a nerve wracking stage this - just when you think the 2WW wait and worry is over - but the good news is that that is most definately a positive; you have a doubling beta which is what all doctors look for at this stage (my doctor explained to me that the beta you start with is not relevant as much as that it doubles - or 60% of the original figure within 48 hours - i'll just mention here that once it gets in the thousands, and around 6 weeks it stops doubling ....)
I guess you will be going for a scan at 6 weeks? 
thinking of you and sending lots of positive energy to you ...

crusoe not long for the adoption panel - i'm thinking should be open the bar for drinks before or after the panel, or should we do a style council and get the abroadies to dress you for this important event!!!
Your ticker (the words you have written)  is an inspiration to all of us .... how wonderful that you are sending out such positive and wonderful vibes to your child to be ...


----------



## cat68

Hi Dawn,

was thinking about you before and wondering how you were. that's great news about the beta levels, hope they go up and up. 

Take care
Cat xx


----------



## Tous

Hi all

Dawn thats great news, I know its a hard time for you and we are all behind you.

Well we are off to Athens on Saturday and are seeing Penny on Sunday for the aqua scan. I so wish I had found her earlier, never mind it could be worse I could never I come across here.

Love to all

Tousxx


----------



## cat68

Hello Ladies,

Well not long to go till my EC tomorrow. To be honest I'm nervous as it's my first ICSI and don't know what to expect, although doc has told me not to eat or drink any thing 6 hours before collection. I didn't ask about the procedure itself, although i've read about it in the Zita West book. 

All these thoughts are going through my mind like what if the eggs they collect are low grade or worse still they don't find any!! Need to have a lie down and RELAX and practice my breathing exercises. PMA vibes needed ladies thanks!!!  Please God let it work 

Cat xx


----------



## ElleJay

Dawn - Hang in there, I know this is an emotional rollercoaster but your little embie seems to be doing really well.  He's belting out that HCG and making his presence known!  Take care.

Cat - good luck for egg collection and the trip back home tomorrow - hope everything goes smoothly.

Thanks again to everyone for all my birthday wishes!  I hope Mini-Me had a good birthday yeasterday, and I am wondering when Almamay's is........ 

Lots of love

Lesley xxx


----------



## AlmaMay

Dawn - Great news.  Going in the right direction.


----------



## AlmaMay

Lesley - It's today


----------



## Jaydi

Wow Happy Birthday AlmaMay!!  Hope you're having a good one.  

And Happy Birthday to Mini-me too.   

All you lovely Geminis - glad you had a good time Lesley.  

Cat - good luck tomorrow!!  Hope it all goes brilliantly.  Will be thinking of you all day - you're amazing flying home afterwards!  Another birthday!!
I don't think you need to worry at all about your eggs - the follicles are the perfect size and you have loads of them.  EC is quite easy i seem to remember - don't worry everyone will take good care of you.  

Tous - good luck for your aqua scan.  I hope it all goes really well.  Will be thinking of you.

Dawn - hope you're doing ok  

Love to all

Jaydi xxx


----------



## ElleJay

Almamay - you kept that quiet!  Happy Birthday - hope you are off somewhere nice tonight!!

Love

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## Womb with a View

Happy Birthday to AlmaMay and Mini-me!!!!  Have a fab one.

Cat.....good luck for tomorrow and may the sticky vibes be with you!    

Dawn.....I want to burst into song and stick happy smilies all over my postings, but I understand your caution.  I shall save myself for later when you've relaxed and are more confident that all is well.  So happy it's doubling. xx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Cat - hoping that all goes well with EC tomorrow and that you get a good clutch of eggs!

Dawn - so pleased to read your new, I have everything crossed for you!

Crusoe - counting down to the adoption panel, so excited for you!

Lesleyj, mini-me and Almamay - Happy Birthday!!  

Sasha - how are you doing hun?

WWAV, Safarigirl, Giggly, MrsBunny, Debs (photos please!) Bonnie, Jaydi, Tea, Tous,  - big hello! 

Jules xx


----------



## Sasha B

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO MY VERY SPECIAL FRIEND ALMAMAY!!! MAY THIS YEAR BEING YOU THE BABY THAT YOU SO LONG FOR.

Lots of love & birthday hugs

Sasha xxx​


----------



## Sasha B

Dawn,

Good news hun! Hang in there. I can understand why you are anxious but so far things are looking good. Sending you lots of   .

Sasha xxx


----------



## AlmaMay

Thank you Ladies.  As always you have made me feel special and have been very supportive.


----------



## Tea63

Just want to wish Lesley and AlmaMay Happy Birthday - Tillykke med fødselsdagen in danish  - hope you both had a nice day 
And to Dawn - I find that getting a bfp is a lot worse than the 2ww - they seem like nothing compared to how scared you actually get when you get a bfp - but sounds like Bertie is hanging in there 
Good luck with pick-up today Cat 
Hello to the rest 
Tea


----------



## yonny

Good luck to Cat for today!!     
and a massive        to Almamay and leslie!
dawn- once again - fab news!!!!!    
Sorry so short but not on my own pooter!
Love Yonny x


----------



## MrsBunny

Just did a bit of catching up!

Dawn, I'm so pleased that your levels are increasing - as the girls say, it sounds like you have a strong little one there but can quite understand your caution. Thinking of you lots and looking forward to seeing more good news and a lovely happy post from you! Hang in there  

To 3 splendid ladies - Lesleyj, Mini-me and Alma May - hope you had lovely birthdays
        

Cat,   with EC today. It's been really interesting reading your posts about how things are going and how you are coping there alone most of the time. You're doing really well! 
     

Giggly, your news is intriguing! Hope you and your new friend get along well enough for something really special to happen xxx

Crusoe, not long now! Your story is inspiring, thank you xxx

Safarigirl, looking forward to the bar being open again - dressing up is a great idea!

Jules, lots of love to you and your precious bump - is it a bump yet?!

RSMUM, looking forward to seeing some piccys!

Jaydi, are you packed now? Thinking of you as always and hoping next week is as special as you are  

Yonny, congraulations on your twins news - that's excellent!

Tea, don't think I got around to congratulating you on your new arrival - and thanks for sharing your birth story x

Alma May - such good news about the clinic finding the septum! Glad that there is renewed hope for you now - good luck! xx

Bluebell - hi!

Love also to WWAV, Sasha, Tous and everyone else I've missed this time.

We're off on holiday to Turkey on Friday! Really looking forward to it. This will be our first non-tx proper holiday since our honeymoon 2 years ago. 
Also, I had a job interview last week which is a sign that I'm coming to terms with my situation and need something new to concentrate on - for now anyway.

Love to all
Mrs Bunny xxxx


----------



## crusoe

Just a quickie as we have guests for dinner and I must start cooking but Mrs Bunny - I just wanted to say that it is lovely to hear from you. Have a fab relaxing holiday and good luck for the interview!!       

AlmaMay - Happy Birthday to you, Happy Birthday to you - hope you are having a great day     

Dawn - hope you are ok and taking it easy    

Cat - hope all is going well for you!!  

Jules  - Crusoe is now ready after much thought to predict the sex of your baby ..... Drum roll please ..... Crusoe predicts your bump is a girl!!!        As I am always wrong (with the sole exception of one of Bonnies twins) you have now got the green light to go out and buy all things blue!!! Hope you and your precious baby are doing well.

Jaydi - I am sending you positive vibes across the ether for next week           


Oh and I have to share this with you - I have come such a long way as yesterday I went into Mothercare of all places and picked up a catalogue. Even 6 months ago entering a shop like that would have been unthinkable for me!!!

Love to all abroadies

Crusoe
xxx


----------



## Womb with a View

Ahhhhhh Crusoe.......I'm almost crying with joy.  I know what a big step that is.....going from avoiding even thinking of such a thing and then actually daring to pick up a catalogue!  Bless you.  xx

Mrs Bunny - enjoy that holiday (didn't even know you could have a holiday without having IVF as well!!   )  Good luck with the interview. xx

Hi to everyone. xx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Crusoe - that's great, I'll be popping into Mothercare too and buying lots of blue! Seriously, just lovely that you are making plans, so pleased for you, mummy in waiting!

MrsBunny - lovely to hear from you, how great to go somewhere warm and sunny without having to take your knickers off and hop up on a couch (unless you want to of course!)   Have a great holiday and I hope that you return to good news after your interview.

Dawn - thinking of you and willing on "Bertie".

Jaydi - FET next week, that has come around really soon, good luck!

Cat - I hope that EC went well and that you got a good crop.

Love to all my Abroadie friends,  

I am well, BP all OK, no visible bump yet! Scan week after next, can't wait!!!!

Jules xxx


----------



## three_stars

HI ladies!!
Alma May and mini me- hope you had nice birthdays!

Dawn-  so excited for you!!  Your betas are doubling well.  I know how tough it is right now to continue testing but hang in there.  Things look REALLY positive with that last Beta.  Keep on the meds and take it easy.

Crusoe-  very excited for you as well. Cheers me to know you are feeling good about purchases for your future child. 

Tous- give my dear DR. Penny a big hug from me and my babes.  I have to call her soon and thank her for helping my FF!  HOpe your visit goes well.  Maybe she will have you do a diagnostic hysterscopy while there if there is anything showing up on the aquascan ( hysterosonogram I think it is called, but not sure) 

Cat - hope the EC went well.. I meant to write you before you had it to tell you more what to expect!.  Hope you get some great embies from it.

Jadyi- FET already next week!! 

Mrs Bunny- nice to see you post and have a great non IVF holiday!  

Yonny- has the news of twins sunk in enough yet?
would you like the copy of EXtreme Motherhood someone passed to me?  actually it is a couple that had triplets but was funny/ interesting/ frightening?    to read anyway.  

I am a bit blurry eyed at the moment ... massive computer problems... again!  uff!  Feel like just going out a buying a Mac and throw the [email protected]!! PC out the window... except it has everything in it and it is all clogged up so I can't get to anything!  Must be another virus running flullstop in the background I guess.  Good thing I have my old mac as a backup.

I put a deposit on an apartment today in Paris.. 4 times the price I pay now for about twice the space..  not sure how I will afford it in 6 months time but I was just about to crack up living in this tiny studio, top floor, hot, mosquitos, stairs, etc. etc. etc. with my three kids.  Actually feel that I have survived here this long therefore nothing can break me... well short of finding myself completley broke        But I was really reaching my limit.  WOuld have moved ages ago if not so darn difficult to get someone to rent to a foreign mother of three without a job... even if you have the money to pay them in advance!  Even today I had to nearly beg them when I said I have three kids, even though two of them are just small babies and it is just for a year. 
I was really dreaming of getting a house near the seaside in Brittany or somewhere on the coast but just decided today to take this little place nearby on the ground floor for 6-12 months so I could at least move forward this year for enrollments for schools and nurseries, etc ,etc without completly having to change everything all at once.  I think I will still be looking to leave Paris for a few years but this gives me a bit of time to move on from househunting and maybe get to start enjoying my children more... which is what it is all about anyway, right?  Also get my drivers license, look for a job and maybe... just maybe.. well not totally sure I am ready for this.. but maybe see if I might find any man I would like to have a date with     Probably will be having to look hard to see if there are any divorced dads taking kids to school or the park      This time I want to be absolutely certain my man really wants to be a Dad and a good, active one!!!

SOrry for babbling on about me stuff.....
Nite my lovelies!!!
B


----------



## Ms Minerva

Bonnie - that is great news on the move! I am sure that there must be lots of handsome, eligible men in Paris who would just love to date you! 

BTW, baby seems to be doing fine, heart beating away - I guess it is just small and quiet!

Jules xxx


----------



## ElleJay

Hi!

Cat - hope your DS has a fantastic party today, and really good luck for ET tomorrow.

Crusoe - well done you for passing the Mothercare test!  You will have a littlie with you before you know it.....I am so happy for you.

Mrs Bunny - have a wonderful, non tx holiday - hope you enjoy every second of it.  And best of luck for the interview - I am sure you will nail it!

Jules - look at your lovely ticker!  I am sure your bump will suddenly pop and then you won't be able to remember when you last saw your toes!

Jaydi - good luck for your tomorrow and next week - everything crossed for you.

Dawn - Everything crossed for you as well.

Bonnie - I am so glad you are getting to move to a g/f flat at last - well done for finding it, and when will the move be happening?  Bummer about the pc and the virus, hope you get it sorted before laptop goes out the window! The best anti-virus DH found was the free AVG one from Grisoft, it keeps out more viruses etc. than either Norton or McAffee (in his and my humble opinion).  Amazing to think of the difference for you between last year and this one - just think that next year you will be posting about how you are trying to decide which fantastic man to settle down with......it will happen - and he'll be a lucky man.

Lots of love to everyone

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## RSMUM

Just posted a (not very flattering ) pic of L on the "abroadies hoping for another miracle " thread if anyone is interested....


----------



## Jaydi

Just a quickie to say 'Bye Everyone! ' Off to bed soonish cos we've got to be up early.  

Thanks everyone for your lovely messages - much appreciated.

Rsmum - she's so dreamy!  Can't wait for more pics!  

Bonnie - well done finding a new home!  Pat yourself on the back.  What a woman!

Dawn - hope you're doing ok.  Will be thinking of you and sending lots of good vibes.

Crusoe - that took great courage to go into the shop - I really know what that is like.  Well done you!  Keep going - you're going to love wandering around the shops and seeing what amazing things there are for little ones - you can have it all!!

Cat - fabby news - well done!!  Will have everything crossed for you.      

Tous - good luck on Sunday x

Mrs Bunny - did you say you don't wear any knickers on holiday?      

Lesley - lots of love  

See I don't know how to do a quickie do I?  

Big hugs everyone.  Thanks for all your fabby support

Love Jaydi xxx


----------



## cat68

Sorry no personals as will have to go to bed early and get up at 4.30am for flight to warsaw again. Thanks for all your best wishes. I had EC yesterday and got 9 eggs and doc contacted me this morning and said that we have 8 embryo's. Wow hope they go on to divide further and are Grade 1's. ET tomorrow. Please wish me luck.

Sorry will catch up with individual posts, it's been hectic here as had my purse and credit cards stolen on the way back from East midlands airport on the link bus yesterday!  Really not good but the 8 embryo's made up for it.

Love
Cat  xx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Cat - that is a great fertilisation rate! I hope that ET goes smoothly tomorrow. Sorry to read about the theft, just what you do not want at the moment!

Jules xx


----------



## three_stars

good luck tomorrow cat!!  bummer about the bag theft 

good flight to you Jaydi

I signed for apartment today and wrote out enormous checks for rent, feed, caution, etc for the next year.. all of which felt very strange to do since I certainly don't have in the bank to cover it at the moment!    So scrambling a bit the next 2 weeks.  I wonder what the going rate is for being a wet nurse??  HA HA HA    
Funny how I still was thinking, " wow that is the cost of three IVF trips"  Will I  ( or any of us) ever be able to shake that habit  even now that my trips are finished?

Jules-  my girl never moved much and i could barely hear her heart as she was towards my back... however my boy was very active.. they are still this way.  You will have no doubt to the movement in the third trimestre.. sometimes I could see a heel or elbow or head poking out quite far!  You will not worry about hearing a beat then but towards the end when the babe gets more cramped and moves less you will be reassured to hear it again.

love, B


----------



## AlmaMay

Cat - All the best for ET today.  Celebrate afterwards with a Wendel hot chocolate.  They do cold chocolate for summer if it's too hot.


----------



## Womb with a View

Cat....that's brilliant!!   for ET.       for a BFP. xx

Jules - ahhhhhhhhhh, it's wonderful when we can hear our little one's heartbeat.  Hope you're well darling.  xx

Bonnie......good luck with the flat and earning the money to pay for everything!  You'll find a way.....you're very resourceful.  I hope you find the new place peaceful and all you desire.  xx


----------



## Womb with a View

Dawn....how you doing?  xx


----------



## Newday

I've been Ok up till this morning have felt sicky but today normal! I know people will say symptoms come and go but...... I have to wait till next week for a scan and it seems too long I should of gone for anther Beta I think

Dawn


----------



## Womb with a View

I suddenly felt ok one day too and assumed the worst, but that wasn't the case.  I know what you mean about going for another beta much sooner.  When I was with the Hammersmith Hospital in London, they said to "come back next week" and in my innocence did just that.  I didn't realise I should have pushed them to do another beta.  When I then went with the ARGC they were brilliant - beta readings every day for the first week or so, then every other day, etc. but the ARGC are unusual.  Your levels were far higher than mine as well, so that's good. x


----------



## Newday

thanks what were your levels? can you remeber?

dawn


----------



## Womb with a View

My levels were way under 25, 17 I think, and they did go up, but nothing came of it as they only slightly doubled and 17 was the reading after 2 weeks.  I had an awful bleed and that was the end of it.  My consultant said anything over 25 was a BFP and anything under was borderline or biochem pregnancy.  Your readings on the otherhand have far exceeded that.  I am still saving my celebration smileys for you and can't wait to post them when you get that confirmed BFP very soon. xx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Dawn - my symptoms came and went in the early days, hang in there hun! Thinking of you!

Jules xxx


----------



## mini-me

Dawn - my symptoms come and go too, I remember posting (think it was on bumps and babes?) panicking about it.  The nausea is certainly very erratic and I hardly get it at all now.  The only thing I seem to have are veiny boobs which are sore only occasionally.  My sister who is a week ahead of me has nothing at the moment and feels great - she did have sore boobs and retched a bit earlier on.  I'm afraid there's no pattern.  Totally understand how you feel sweetie.  

RSMUM - love the pic, she's beautiful.

Cat - you should have had ET yesterday.  Hope your lovely embies are making themselves at home.    

Love 
Mini-me xxx


----------



## cat68

Hello Jules, Bonnie, Alma may, WWAV, Dawn, Mini Me, Lesley, Deb,Sasha and Jaydi, 

Thank you so much for all of your encouragment and support for my ICSI cycle. 

I got back from Warsaw yesterday after a long overdue flight only to be humiliated by a woman security officer  in front of the passengers when my phone rang when the queue for passport control. I forgot to switch it off when I rang Dh to tell him I had landed and where I was. She shouted" whose phone is ringing tell me now" at the top of her voice and when I said feebly it was me and apologised and said I would switch it off she ordered me out of the queue and made me sit to the side until everyone else had gone through. I felt like a naughty schoolgirl. Some people relish being in power and this woman made the most of it I can tell you, growling under her breath!!  Rant over and now onto the happy news!!!

Had ET on friday and beforehand Doc K advised me that most of the embies had made it and I got 2*4 cell grade 1 embies transfered and 3*4 cell grade 1/2 embies on ice! I was so pleased,  as had visions of them all wasting away!!! She even gave me pics of the 2 embies that had been transferred which was emotional. These could be my potential children, it was quite overwhelming. I orginally had wanted 3 embies to be transfered but because of the grading of them Doc advised against it as there is a 2/3% chance of triplets. The transfer itself went really smoothly but so fast, when the embies were expelled into my uterus it was so fast I missed it on the monitor.  

Now it's the dreaded 2ww and am feeling very nervous and with mixed emotions as to whether it will work. Have to take a cocktail of drugs still, 2 tabs orally 3 times a day, 1 vaginally 3 times a day and a progestrone injection Clexane once a day that gives me bruises, how nice!! Had quite bad pains this am, period type pains is this normal? Trying to visualise the embies floating around in my uterus ready to implant. Does anyone know at what day this is supposed to happen after a 2 day transfer? 

Good luck with anyone testing or going through the same procedure. It takes it out of you, and I'm not looking forward to going back to work tomorrow at all!

LOve
Cat xx


----------



## Sasha B

Welcome back Cat, my lovely!!!

Sorry to hear of the hassle you had at immigration   

Fantastic news about your precious cargo   . So excited for you.

Rest up and let you Dh pamper you.

Sasha xxx


----------



## Sasha B

Dawn,

Honey, hang in there. We're all    that your embie is here to stay. I can imagine the wait until the first scan is v hard but all your betas are looking good.

Lots of love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Newday

thanks everyone for your good wishes I was saying to DH yesterday when his son and girl friend got pregnant she told everyone the week after a HPT positive how niave!! We said at the time so much can go wrong but too much knowledge is a bad thing for me.

I have no symptoms except some heart burn my own fault had bacon for breakfast and tired but nothing else. Did think about another beta but clinic only goes up to a 1000 so the best would be more than 1000 DH said it won't change anything so just wait until I can get a scan next week!

Sorry I'm a bit me obesessed at the momnet

Dawn


----------



## RSMUM

When is your scan Dawn? How long to go now? Thinking of you..
X


----------



## Womb with a View

Cat that's great news.  Good luck.  Sorry about the silly power-mad security guard. xx

Dawn - hang in there.  xx


----------



## Newday

Not good have had a big bleed tonight with some clots but not the big one (if you know what I mean?)

had very bad cramping too
could be the start of the end

dawn


----------



## Ms Minerva

Dawn - I am so sorry to hear of your bleeding, how frightening for you, thinking of you and sending sticky vibes to Bertie, so hope that he is hanging on in there.     

Cat - good news on ET, yah boo sucks to the power mad security woman! Hope that the 2ww flies by for you.

Jules xxx


----------



## ElleJay

Dawn - I have been wondering how you were - I really hope this stops again as soon as it started - can you double up on your progesterone for now?

Everything staying crossed for you - I bet that scan seems forever away, but hang in there.

Cat - glad you are home, but what a rotten immigration bod - some people just shouldn't be let near the public...

Jaydi - hope everything is going well for you this week and your embies are nestling in safe and sound.

Lots of love to everyone else

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## HEM

Dawn

Sorry to hear about the bleeding, hope everything is ok
I had bleeding at about 7 weeks and cramping and went to the EPU at the hospital
They did my bloods and IVI told me to up the progesterone but it is scary and adds to the anxiety
Thinking of you and praying things are as they should be with Bertie

Helen xxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Dawn- I so hope this is just an implantation bleed. Sending you massive hugs xx

RSMum- sorry, meant to IM you back- pics would be great, same number  Or email!!! Have a little something here for you and little 'un but am still far too crap to post it. Thinking of you though!!!

Bloobs- still smiling about your bra! Yes, folks, she did flash her jugs at me in the train at the rural station in my village ! LOL. Love ya! You loony. Hope you got home safely to bonnie Scotland? GREAT to see you, can't believe it was almost a week ago already.

Better go but big hugs to everyone, especially the lovely Dawn who so deserves a break.
Love
Giggly
xx


----------



## Womb with a View

Dawn, you must be worried sick and very anxious.  It may not be an indication of anything too serious, but being in limbo land is crippling at this stage.  Really sorry you're going through this.  When is your next scan?  The suggestion of doubling up on your progesterone is a good one I think, but get medical advice soon if you can.  Have you called the clinic?


----------



## bluebell

Oh Dawn, loads of love from me too.  I too had loads of red bleeding with clots and pain, but embie hung in there, so there is hope for Bertie.  WWAV is right .. your clinic need to advise you.  Can you get to an ACU / EPU for an emergency scan ? Haven't had time to post, but have been thinking of you loads. Hang in there lovely one, you and Bertie so deseve this.
Bluebell xxx


----------



## bluebell

Giggles..........


----------



## Deannericho

just been catching up on everyones progress.. 

So lets see if i paid attention.. 

Yonny - you have twins on board?! thats amazing.. I hope everything is going well for you - post and let us know your getting on ok!

Mini me - sad news that one of your precious twins couldnt make it - but i am so pleased that you still have one bubba growing strong. - What is your due date then??

Dawn, there seems to be so much worry - i do hope everything is ok for you and bertie (too cute) just remember a positive mental attitude can do so much xx 

Jaydi - FET; how did that go? are you just waiting now?? At what stage can u test?? How do you test (apologies i am still fairly new!)

Cat - you jst had 2 embbies transferred - sorry for ignorance were they frozen?? So your in similar situation to jaydi in that now is the waiting time?? 

I have booked in for reprofit - feb 2009 for my first ivf. using donor eggs. very scared but feeling very positive after reading all your posts.. i must remember i am only 25 and have a lot of positives going on.. 

you girls are an inspiration.. Will be back again soon.. 

Deanne xx


----------



## mini-me

Dawn - thinking of you sweetie.  

Deanne - hi!

Bloobs - what have you been up to girl?!   

Mini-me xxx


----------



## Deannericho

hey mini me.. how ru feeling?? 

I just been learning how to do these signatures etc.. still no good at ticker things!! 

Deanne x


----------



## Newday

just to update all yopu lovely ladies. Decided there was no point having a blood test today because they could be higher but still dropping.

I have seen my GP and she has referred me for an emergency scan tomorow. She said as I haven't seen the egg yolk( I have other times) it may just be OK. She said the bleeding causes the cramoing not the other way round and there has been no more just two lots last night and the clots were small.

Oh well whatever, happens it's had a good go this time. But as ALL symptoms stopped on Saturday I think it will be over. I will let you all know tomorrow

Love Dawn


----------



## ElleJay

Dawn - have done a sneaky logon at work to see if there was any news from you, and just wanted you to know that I hope your scan tomorrow goes well and that your fears are unfounded.  It's a good sign that the bleeding has stopped though...

Love

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## bluebell

I keep checking in too Dawn. Hope you are OK now and it has stopped.  Yes, a good sign.  I too found the sac in my m/c (sorry everyone.... tmi), so good that it was just clots, as clots are just blood, sticking together and forming lumps.
Hang in there


----------



## RSMUM

dawn - just checked in and saw your post - hope by now you have spoken to the clinic - will be thinking of you and sending you        

Bloobs - so glad you are posting, as your story is always an inspiration, especially to anyone who's in Dawn's situation

Lots of     here today, my niece just came round to visit - she and her DP found the car on Sunday that had those children in it - her DP is an absolute state as he saw everything - just can't bear to think about it..

Hug your family and friends especially close today and send out some special     for Dawn too

D X


----------



## Womb with a View

Dawn - terribly worrying for you.  I can't wait for tomorrow to come for you, put your mind at rest or get at least some certainty.  I don't know if the suggestion I'm going to make will help or not, but it helped me.....I talked to my little one all the time, encouraging her to stay, telling her how much I loved her (didn't know she was a she at the time), telling her that we were going to have a fantastic life together, just cooing to her and making wonderful noises for her (all out loud)....it might help both of you.  Just a thought.  Thinking of you. xxx


----------



## Deannericho

Dawn

jst wanted 2 say i have read all your posts today - my fingers - toes and everything are crossed that you have some positive news tomorrow.. xx  Deanne x


----------



## crusoe

Dawn- I am sending you the biggest of hugs and willing everything to be ok for your scan tomorrow. Please remember that so many ladies have had really terrible bleeds and all has been ok with their precious babies. Cramps and bleeding are absolutely terrifying but they don't have to mean the worst.

Love and hugs to you           
Crusoe
xxx


----------



## Sasha B

Dawn, honey, so sorry that you've had this scare on top of everything else. I know that despite trying not to worry, you will worry until you see that scan. I am   that the next 24 hours go quickly for you and that the scan tomorrow brings you the best of news. 

Lots of love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Dawn - thinking of you, really hoping that Bertie makes it!

RSMUM - how terrible and traumatic for your niece and her DP to find those poor little children, awful, just dreadful.

Jules xx


----------



## Womb with a View

RS Mum = sorry, didn't see that post....how awful for your niece.  xxxx


----------



## Newday

Bad news for us I'm afraid scan showed that there is nothing there! DH is very upset.

I will leave the boards for a while to clear my head but will be back sooner rather than later as we move to donor embryos

Thanks for all the kind wishes and support

Love Dawn


----------



## alanelaine

Sorry to hear your news Dawn, we certainly know how you feel and you're right to take time off for yourselves and get a bit of life back before you start again.

A&E


----------



## RSMUM

So, so sad to read your news Dawn - there's nothing I can say really just sending you HUGE hugs hun

Thinking of you

Deb X


----------



## mini-me

So sorry to hear your sad news Dawn.

Thinking of you and Dh.  

Mini-me
xxx


----------



## Sasha B

So sorry Dawn. You've been through so much and little Bertie put up one amazing fight. I hope you & your Dh are able to comfort each other at this time.

Sending you all my love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## HEM

Dawn

I am so sorry to hear your news, take time for you and DH

Helen x


----------



## bluebell

So sorry Dawn.  As usual words seem pretty useless.  I have been thinking of you all day and have only just got a chance to log on.  You must be exhausted after all the worry.  Take it easy and hope that you can have lots of summer treats to help begin to take your mind away from tx and let you heal before you come back again for more.  Big big hugs from me.
Bluebell xxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Dawn - so sorry to read your sad news, taking a break is a good idea, as you say, to clear your head before making any decisions. Big hugs to you and DH    

Jules xx


----------



## crusoe

Dawn   - I am so sorry      
I'm here anytime you need a friend.

Love Crusoe
x


----------



## cat68

So sorry Dawn to hear your sad news, can't begin to understand how you and Dh are feeling. For what it's worth sending you ((((((())))))) . I hope that you return to abroadies when your feeling stronger.

Love and Hugs
Cat xx


----------



## Bel

Sorry Dawn...it's so hard. Take care,xx


----------



## ElleJay

Oh Dawn - I wanted to log on all day to see how you were, but had a boss on my shoulder.... I am so, so sorry to read your update  - this is horrid, and I can only send cyber hugs to you and your DH.

Take care - lots of love

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## safarigirl

dawn i am so very very sorry to hear your sad news, there are really no words, just heartfelt thoughts to you and dh during this time ...big hugs and the kindest and softest of thoughts to you both ...


----------



## AlmaMay

Dear Dawn,

I'm so very sad to read your news.  Please take care of yourself.  

x,
Almamay


----------



## Grumpygirl

Dawn,
I'm so gutted for yoy, it's just not fair. How hard does one person have to try? Like the girls say, here if you need a friend.
I want to say #olloc#s but it's not a strong enough word.
Massive massive hugs
xx


----------



## Womb with a View

Oh Dawn, I am simply gutted for you.  So sad, you've been through so much and there was so much hope too.  Like our friends say, I simply don't know what to say and words don't really help you.  Maybe time will.  Thinking of you with great affection and sending you healing thoughts.  xx


----------



## nats210

Dawn so very sorry to hear your news.

Debs thoughts with your niece & DP what an awful time.
Nats


----------



## three_stars

Dear Dawn,  If you are still checking in.. just want to add as well how sad I feel for you.  I was thinking about you all day and I felt like there was something not right, a black cloud over everything.  I am really terribly sorry this has turned out this way for you.  PLease have courage to get over this and move on to the next steps. Please take care of yourself and be kind to yourself right now.    

Debs-  haven't even looked at BBC for a few days but sounds like a terrible tragedy involving children; I can never bear to see these news stories.  Must have been such a shock to your niece and DP.  

Love,
B


----------



## jadeline

ME!!! I am currently with FET in EGYPT..!!!!


----------



## Tous

Hi Dawn

Just wanted to say I'm so sorry. Take care.

Tousxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Jadeline- best of luck with your FET, hun, but it might be nice to check the posts before yours iso that you can support others as well. I'm sure I probably did the same I was new too, but some of our members have had a really rotten time and are continuing to do so and we'd all like to support everyone, including you, obviously.

Dawn- just checking in in case you need some tlc and a hug x
Love to all the abroadies,
Giggly
xx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Dawn - in my thoughts, sending you the biggest of healing hugs    

Giggly - always lovely to see you posting, I hope that you plans are moving along nicely!  

Jadeline - welcome to the Abroadies, best of luck for your FET. Do post and let us know a little about yourself and how it goes.

Jules xxx


----------



## AlmaMay

Hi Abroadies,

Thinking of you all especially Dawn.

x


----------



## Jaydi

Just got back and saw your sad news Dawn.  I hope you're ok, I'm so very sorry to hear you lost your little one.

Thinking of you xxx      

Will catch up with everyone soon when I've done some reading!

We had good news at Ceram - both our frosties made it!  So officially on the 2ww now.

Speak soon

Love to all Jaydi xxx


----------



## Womb with a View

Good news Jaydi.  Good luck and chill if you can on the 2ww! x

Dawn - sending my thoughts to you. xx


----------



## Newday

Jaydi

good luck take it easy in the 2ww

Dawn


----------



## cat68

Hi Everyone,

Hello to Dawn- How are you bearing up hon, have been thinking about you and sending you   

Hi to A& E, Debs, Mini me, Sasha,Helen, Bluebell, Jules, Crusoe, Bel,Lesley, Safari girl, Alma may, Gigglygirl, WWAV, Nats, Bonnie, Jadeline, Tous, Jaydi. 

Lesley- Good luck with your tx in Sept 

Jaydi- Great news about the two frosties and all the best for the 2ww. I'm glad that I have a companion on 2ww as feeling lonely!!! Currently on day 8 and after quite a few pains in the last few days it has quietened down now so wondering about the lack of symptoms and nervous about testing next week 

Love and Hugs
Cat xx


----------



## Mandchris

Hi Ladies
Hope you dont mind me butting in (without reading all the posts)

Im a lurker on here at the moment so you wont really know me, posted this on IM forum

Anyway I just wanted a bit of advice form you all in the know, I have appt at IM on 4th July.  Im to have tests as its the initial appt.  We have to pay 1300 euros I cant remember if this includes your 10% for deposit of treatment.  I guess Im gonna feel a little pressured to go ahead with treatment? 

Have any of you gone home and thought about it first?

The reason I ask is since I made the appt I have found various clinics on here which seem to cost a lot less. I wont mind this if its a good clinic.  However Im mindful of this bloomin credit crunch and after 7 failed IVFs Im a litle sceptical that it will work (although DE this time)


I have appt in March 09 with Reprofit, just wondering if its worthtrying to get appt at cheaper clinic or am i missing out on brill success rates if i do?

Can anyone put my mind at rest? would appreciate the advice

Baby dust allxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
Mandy


----------



## AlmaMay

Hi Abroadies,

Jaydi - Great news about your frosties.  I've only done one FET but it is is nerve wracking stuff waiting to hear if they made it.

Cat - Hope the 2ww isn't too awful.  You seem to be handing in there quiet well.  

Mandy - We are all quite different here but that's why I love the women here!  I personally have never made a decision until after I was home and had a few days to consider everything.  I've been to 3 clinics abroad now, including IM.  I think IM is a very good clinic but they do press people for quick decisions so you should be aware of that.  Choosing a clinic is a big decision so take all the time you need.  The clinic I'm with now (Serum in Athens) FINALLY found out what our problem was after 14 years and 5 clinics.  Penny said now that the problem was solved after my operation I could go to any clinic and didn't have to have treatment there!  I prefer this less pressured approach.  Of course I'm going back to Penny for treatment because of the fantastic treatment I've already received.  I've also had treatment at Invimed in Warsaw and was very happy with the service there as well.  

I'm feeling very clever today.  I just set up a mobile broadband thingy so I'm posting this from my laptop at my FILs place that we are fixing up to rent.  Better get back to stripping paint instead of posting!

Almamay


----------



## crusoe

Hi there

Just wanted to say "hi" to Jaydi - I had been wondering how you had got on  ... great news that both your precious embies made it. I hope the 2ww is speedy, speedy, speedy and the result is a whopping BFP.
Loads of positive vibes coming your way.             

Positive thoughts to you too Cat           

Love Crusoe
xx


----------



## crusoe

Hey  - look at that - my ticker is in days not months and weeks now.   

C x


----------



## MrsBunny

Just catching up after the holiday.....

Dawn, I'm so sorry to hear of your sad news. You deserve so much better than this.
Take care
xxxxx


----------



## Jaydi

Abroadies!!  

Dawn - you're so lovely sending me a message when you're going through such a difficult time - big hugs xxx  

Lesley - hope all is going well for you!!  Thinking of you.  

Cat - hello cycle buddy!  How are you doing?  I'm going mad already.   No symptoms at all so far - hope that's a good thing.

Crusoe - just love your ticker!!  I am sooooo excited for you.

Tous - Not long now!!  I have everything crossed for you both.  Good luck!!      

Mrs Bunny - welcome back!  Hope you're feeling all gorgeously tanned and chilled.  

Rsmum - what a terrible time for your niece and DP, I hope they are doing ok and coping, it must be a very haunting memory.  I'm imagining they will be called as witnesses? What a terrible tragedy.  Lots of love to you all.   

Bonnie - hope all your moving plans are going well - just don't know how you do it!!   

Mandy - welcome to Abroadies.  I'm sorry I don't know anything about IM.  I hope you get some good tips on FF and can feel calmer about it all.  I'm sorry you've had so many failed attempts it must be so very hard - I hope moving over to DE will work for you, the chances are very good you know.  Good luck!!

AlmaMay - how are you doing you clever thing!  A technical whizz on top of everything else.  What a woman!  

Giggly - hope things are going well for you both.

Deanne - well done starting to plan your DE cycle - yes keep positive!

Help me girls - I'm in a dilemma about when to test.  Test day for HCG blood test is Saturday and HPT is Monday.  But I can't get a blood test done at the weekend - so do I get the test done a day early on Friday or do I wait until Monday? If you do a HPT is it a good idea to have an HCG blood test too?

Love to all Abroadies - big hugs

Jaydi xxx


----------



## safarigirl

jaydi - this is a hard one .... i think the clinic will always want the blood test done - i would err on the side of lateness - just because if you test early you might only pick up a minimum of those hormones, and then have to re-test later (or course it could just be a strong beta and no need) - but as the 2wwait is so long, i guess i would rather wait until i could be sure and test then, so that whatever the answer it is more definitive!  (if that makes sense).  Perhaps you could ask ceram for their advice, but i would probably say do the blood test on monday instead of friday!!!! I remember being in no rush (right at the end of my 2WW) for it to come to an end as didnt want to know!
If you do opt for a blood test on the friday, just know that things can change so be prepared to do another one on the monday ....
lots of luck to you ...


----------



## crusoe

jaydi if I were you I would wait for a blood test on Monday - torture I know ... When I was at Ceram they advised testing on day 12 after transfer, I don't know if this is still the case but it does seem earlier than other clinics so testing on day 11 might be just that bit too early.
I have always done a home test but always followed it up with a blood test - just to be on the safe side but then I am little miss cautious!

Love to all Crusoe
xxx


----------



## Tous

Hi All

Sorry I've not posted for a while, but couldn't find the link  Thanks Jaydi for helping me & for the chat       

Re the testing I was always told I could test 11 days after ET, so 14 days after starting Progesterone.
I wouldn't have the blood test on friday, but do a HPT on Sunday  and then follow up with a blood test Monday.

Well my DE cycle is now sorted out  
The donor started her AF today  

I have started my Prednisolone today as my killer cells where elevated. I had a phone call from Penny telling me to take them twice a day, so I was happy with that.

Bonnie I have done a treatment plan so I can keep track of everything, great idea and thanks.

I think I shall be rattling soon with all these tablets.

I shall try and catch up with all that I have missed.

Tousxxx


----------



## Newday

Tous

good luck just out of interest how much pred has penny told you to take?

dawn


----------



## Tous

Hi Dawn

Penny told me to take 4mgs of Medrol ( 5mgs Prednisolone ) but since then the CD4/CD8 ratio came back raised on my killer cell profile.
The clinic in Murcia said that they want me on 8mgs ( 10mgs Prednisolone ) a day. Penny said that also was fine but to take one tab in the morning and one at night.
I am starting it now as per Penny's advise as in Murcia they usually start it later but they are happy for me to start it now as well.
Hope that makes sense  

Daft question but how are you doing?
Thinking of you  

Love Tousxxx


----------



## Jaydi

Thanks everyone!

Monday it is then.  I think Safarigirl is right about being in no rush for it to come to an end.  I've decided to be PUPO for as long as possible!  I think Monday will be 14 days after transfer for 3 day old embies.

Cat when is your test day?  This week?  Good luck!!      

Love to all - extra big hugs to Dawn - thinking of you  

Jaydi xxx


----------



## RSMUM

Well done for making the decision to stick it out jaydi - I always did, until the last couple of tx's where things went a bit mad  at the end of the 2ww! - if you can last out unitl day 14 at least you'll know for sure..and a blood test gives you so much more information.

How are you coping at the mo?

X


----------



## Tous

Jaydi

Glad you made a decision that you are both happy with, try and enjoy the weekend and have things planned if you can to keep your mind of it  

Take care

Tousxxx


----------



## ElleJay

Hi!  Just got back from a fantastic extended long weekend away with DH - and I missed you all....

Dawn - you have been, and are, in my thoughts a lot - I wish there was more I could do than just send you cyber hugs.... take care. 

Crusoe - how wonderful that your ticker is now down to under a month - it will go so quickly and I am so happy for you

Jaydi - It is so brilliant that your two embies thawed successfully - they must be really strong, here's hoping they are snuggling in nicely to their proper home for the next 9 months!  With regards to the testing - I don't suppose you could be anywhere near Harley Street in London on the Saturday you are due to test, as, if you are there by 10am, there are two places who will do it and get the reaults to you by the afternoon?  Then again, the extra couple of days if you wait until Monday will give you a more accurate result - I'm not being much help really am I?

Cat - I can't believe that your test date seems to have nearly arrived - really hope it gives you the best news possible!

Tous - Best of luck for your cycle in July, I am sure you are in the right hands.

Mrs Bunny - welcome back! Hope you had a wonderful holiday.

Bonnie - love to you and extra thanks once again for your gentle persuasion.  Hope the move is not proving to be too much of a nightmare.

Almamay - OMG - your phone bill!! I can't believe we were yakking for two hours!!! 

Mandy - Hello - you have found the best thread here on FF! Don't let any clinic rush you into a decision - you have to be 100% happy.

Jadeline - welcome to you too, hope your treatment in Egypt goes well.

My weekend away was in Athens as the weather has been pants in Milan recently and we wanted guaranteed sunshine, and after what Almamay found out, I was also keen to get a second opinion on the state of my insides, so wanted to sneak in a visit to Penny.  This happened last Friday morning.  Everything turned out to be normal (and she was very surprised as she really expected something else since I had had so many failures).

Weird bit coming up now - the scan also showed that I had just ovulated, and Penny had just done egg retrieval early that morning from a donor who was a perfect match to me, and got twice as many really good quality eggs as she was expecting.  She is not that keen on freezing embryos, and did not want to waste these eggs, so did I want to try an almost natural cycle and use some of those eggs and have transfer on Sunday?  DH looked at me and nodded, and you can bet I did!  So, our romatic break became something else and I am a cycle buddy to Jaydi at last - and I will be testing on 2nd July!

Still in shock at how this is panning out as I only went for an examination, but I am strangely hopeful, and very impressed with this wonderful lady who tries so hard for her patients.

Lots of love to everyone - especially those who I haven't mentioned by name.

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## Jaydi

Lesley!!!  That's fantastic!  What amazing news.

Big hugs cycle buddy !

Jaydi xxx


----------



## Tous

Oh Lesley

What wonderful news. I so hope that it all works out       
Like you say Penny is amazing and really helpful. 
Its a shame she's not doing our ED but she's happy with what the Murcia clinic are doing and they already had a match as we need a greek donor and she only has 5 or 6 of these.
Least she's checked me over and sorted out my drugs, half the battle  

So excited for you            

Tousxxxx


----------



## MrsBunny

OMG Lesleyj, that's great news!!  

Fancy being on 2ww without having taken any drugs in preparation and what's more, not having had time to get worried about it!!!  Excellent!

Lots of         to you and sticky vibes xxxx

And Jaydi, glad you've decided to have the HCG on Monday - early bloods can be as misleading as early HPTs. Hope you are relaxing (in your head as well as in your body).
Lots of love and      

Good luck to Cat too      

RSMUM, terrible news about your niece and husband, what a horrible thing to happen to them. It must be hard to support them throught it. Big hugs  

Dawn, thinking of you a lot   

Tous, glad you tx is getting underway,  

Crusoe, bet you're glad you set up your ticker now! I'll be keeping an eye on it! xxx

We had a fab holiday thanks, Turkey was hot, relaxing, fun, we did lots of eating and drinking, swimming and lying in the sun and talking - though not about baby related stuff, which made a nice change - it felt like we didn't need to as we were very conscious that this was a carefree holiday that we should make the most of, and we did! I loved the comment about not having to take my knickers off and hop on the couch Jules!! I told DH and he said that he might want me to do that anyway!! I won't say anything more except that the warmth and relaxation did have a good effect on us!!  

Lots of love to all you wonderful Abroadies
Mrs Bunny xxxx


----------



## RSMUM

Lesley - that's amazing news hun!


----------



## safarigirl

lesley, i can just see you talking to your friends about your holiday, when they talk about the surprises they had on their trip and what they did, you can casually drop in your experience!!!!  What a wonderful way to have a cycle ..... wishing you lots of luck with this one ...


----------



## Newday

Hey Lesley congratulations you weren't expecting that were you!

Sending positive vibes

Love dawn


----------



## Sasha B

Lesley my love, talk about being in the right place at the right time!!! Penny sounds amazing! So very pleased for you. Really really really hope this is the one that sticks for good! 

Jaydi, just wanted to say I am thinking of you during your 2ww and I'm glad that you're waiting longer to test so that you know for sure. On my last cycle I couldn't get a blood test on my test date and so had to wait 3 more days but all my pee sticks continued to show negatives. A little part of me wondered however, if I got a blood test would it have shown me anything different? I think you're right to do what you're doing. Hope you & Lesley make it a bumper crop of !!!

Cat, that also goes for you too.    that Thursday will bring you very good news.

Love to all the other wonderful ladies here. My tea is ready so I have to dash.

Love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## ElleJay

Hi again!  Thanks for all the good wishes - yep, as holiday souvenirs go, this has got to be a humdinger!  Had to go for it as I'd have kicked myself round the room for ages once we got back otherwise.... Still can't really believe it as seems like one of those fantasy tings - you know - like the one where you go for a scan for tx and they say ' actually you're already pregnant'.... oh - just me on that one then?

Not such a natural cycle now then though, as on three Oestrogen pills, plus Progesterone, plus Medrol, and off to jab myself with Clexane shortly.

I will do the injection with crossed fingers though - for Cat and Jaydi - hugs to you both.

Lots of love

Lesleyj xx


----------



## RSMUM

Lesley - Even though I've got no tubes I still used to have that particular fantasy!


----------



## Grumpygirl

Lesleyj- that's Penny all over. I'm not at all surprised she's done what she can for you- I can honestly say I love the woman! Such kindness and warmth, even though we've moved on we're still in touch and I know she'd like to help us again. Bless her, but also you as you were up for it and you never know- in it to win it and all that. She has an excellent success rate. If you're in touch with her over the next couple of weeks give her a hug from me. Over the phone of course! Here's to a lovely bfp for you both.    

Crusoe- Loving the ticker! We so need to catch up. 

No more personals, am currently on a major housey de-smeg as we have special 'visitors' coming at the weekend and we're in the middle of diy- haha! Our study has just been fitted out though and it's lovely moving stuff in!

Big hugs to ALL the lovely abroadies.  
Love
Giggly
xx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Jaydi - good luck for testing on Monday!   

Cat - good luck to you too, not long until Thursday,   

Lesleyj - would a lovely surprise! Wishing you the very best of luck for a BFP!

MrsBunny - knickers off on holiday!   Does make a change from on the doctor's couch....  

Crusoe - love your ticker, so, so, excited for you!

RSMUM - big hello to you, DD and the lovely Lily.

Giggly - hello!

Dawn - sending you hugs, hope that you are feeling a little bit better every day  

Tous - glad that you have found us again!

Welcome to Mandy

Hello to all my Abroadie friends.

Jules xx


----------



## crusoe

Lesley - what fab news!!! Roll on a wonderful BFP !!! It's going to be an uncomfortable 2 ww for me as I will be keeping absolutely everything crossed for you.             

Love to all abroadies and yes GG we MUST catch-up but is there ever a time you are not D-I-Y' ing!!!!

Crusoe
xxx


----------



## ElleJay

Hi!  Just a quickie to say to Cat that I'm thinking of you and hope that you get your BFP tomorrow!  Really good luck!

Love

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## RSMUM

Yes, I just popped in too to say BEST OF LUCK CAT!!      

Thinking of you

D X


----------



## cat68

Thanks very much ladies, but I'm going to wait till Saturday if AF doesn't show up before. At least if it's a BFN I've got the whole weekend to take it in and don't have to go into work till Monday. Trying to remain positive but keep getting the feeling that AF is imminent! 

Love
Cat xx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Cat - well done to you for holding out! Wishing you the best of luck for Saturday!!

Jules xx


----------



## Sasha B

Cat, thinking of you my love. Really hoping Saturday will bring you very good news.

Sasha xxx


----------



## safarigirl

Cat - thinking of you ..... and hoping that this is the one ....


----------



## Tous

Hi all

Just a quick post to say thinking of you all girls.

And good luck to those on the   

Cat ~ well done for holding out till Sat

Jaydi ~ good luck for Mon

Leselyj ~ good luck

Take care all

Tousxxx


----------



## ElleJay

Cat - you are being ever so sensible!  Good luck for Saturday!

Tous - thanks for calling me a girl on the Serum thread - made me smile that did!  Hope your trip to Murcia goes well.

Jules - I just love seeing your ticker - it gives me hope!

Giggly - Penny sends love and hugs right back (and also asked for a response to her last e-mail!)

Almamay - thanks for that e-mail link - you are a sweetie!

Bonnie - Hope you have friends to help you with the move this weekend and that it all goes swimmingly well and you enjoy the extra space!

Oops - got to go and sort out a colleague's computer problem

Lots of love to everyone

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## cat68

Hi,

Feeling really confused!  I know I said I wasn't gonna test but the suspense was killing me. Now I'm more baffled than ever. Just done a first response HPT and it came up with one line so I thought great BFN.  Then 3 mins later it also had a faint line next to it. What does it all mean? Am I or I am not pg? I'm 13dpt so you think that it would be able to detect HCG if it was there. Don't want to get my hopes up if BFN, what do you think?

Best wishes
Cat xx


----------



## Jaydi

Hi Cat

The 2ww is so hard isn't it?  I'm going insane.

I don't really know about HPTs as I've always gone for a blood test but I was trying to find out about them yesterday and came across this site called  www.peeonastick.com which seems to have lots of tips about when to test and how to read them.  I hope it helps you.

Sorry I don't know more about these things!

Have everything crossed for you.  

Big hugs      

Jaydi xxx


----------



## yonny

Hi girls!! popping in quickly to catch up and say hi as just back from hols!!  
Will do a proper catch up once Ive read everyones news!
Love to all
Yonny xx


----------



## Tous

Hi all

Cat sent you a PM ~ hang in there.

Jaydi ~ i think you are right, least with a blood test you know one way or another, hope you are OK. I need to think about packing  
Not too keen on the steroids, but hey if they do the trick, I'm not complaining.

Leselyj ~ of course your a girl. I so hope this works out for you honey. Did you just go to Penny for a scan and a second opinion? Are you also on Medrol & aspirin or clexane?

Yonny ~ hope you had a good holiday.

Dawn ~ lots of love.

Lots of love to all the other abroadies

Tousxx


----------



## cat68

Thanks ladies for your support, i will wait another few days and test again and pray that the line is darker!

Cat xx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Cat - sounds encouraging! Fingers crossed for your test on Saturday!

Jules xxx


----------



## ElleJay

Cat - I agree with Mrs M - this is sounding promising as it is nigh on impossible to get a false positive unless you have had an HCG shot fairly recently (and I don't mean the trigger shot before EC as that should be out of your system by now), and you have seen a line - everything staying crossed for you!

Jaydi - I have sent you a PM, hugs and stay sane inside insanity (to quote from a film I have seen way too many times)....

Tous - Yep - went for a peace of mind check up, came away with embies! Penny has me on Medrol and Clexane as well as Crinone and Cyclacur.

Yonny - welcome back - hope you feel great after your hol.

Mini-Me - are you still out there?  How're you doing?

Lots of love

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## ElleJay

Doh!  Completely forgot to say Happy Birthday to lovely Jaydi in my last post!  Hope you are being thoroughly spoiled this evening!

Love

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## three_stars

WOw this thread has been busy... or is it me been busy and not keeping up!!!  

Lesley-  you probably have the award for this entire website for the most surprising ET.  What a change to not have the pre-stress.  Hopefully makes the 2ww less stressful too.  Obviously you know I am wishing you ever success possible.

Cat I do hope that line darkens and the HCG is positive.  Hold out for the bookd test before you get yourself upset.  Pee sticks are stressful.  Good luck  

Jaydi-  you too!  Hope you all three get positives very soon!  ALso good birthday wishes sent to you a little late!!

GG-  if I ever manage to get a house in France will you come do my DIY.  I will even let you paint the garage red!
I hope the SUrrogate plans are moving ahead nicely.
Crusoe-  love your ticker.. and its meaning.  Not long now.
Mrs Bunny-  SOunds like a fantastic holiday if you ask me!  Sounds like a good time for you both.

Jules  and Yonny-  how you both doing?  Hope PG is going well.

Alma May-  hi there!  How are things going for you now that your on the natural plan  Hope you and DH are having some fun and relaxing with this new status.

Sorry have missed some of you abroadies.  - hope all is well.
I am in full stress out and exhaustion mode these days... I hate moving and I am worried I am not going to like this next apt... would have rather been moving to the seaside into a house.  Amazing the amount of stuff I stored in this studio the last decade!!  I keep boxing up things and the place seems to remain full!!!  Seems my best girlfriend is angry at me-- because I was upset she had no interest to help watch the kids on moving day.. too busy with her summer hols plans and new beach house plans.    She has yet to ever babysit or help with the twins even though she is the godmother and made numerous promises to me that she would help so much after they were born.. I guess that is why it is upsetting me that she never has.  
They do say moving is one of most stressful things to do in life.. obviously not discounting IVF as being the most stressful in my  opinion.

Good luck for everyone testing and traveling soon. 

Love
Bonnie


----------



## Ms Minerva

Oh Bonnie, that is so mean of your girlfriend not to babysit, even more mean not to help out with your move! You deserve better! I wish that I was nearer and could help you out...

Jules xxx


----------



## Tous

Hi all

Cat good luck for tomorrow.

Jaydi hope you had a good birthday and thinking of you for Monday.

Bonnie good luck for the move, posted you on Serum thread.

love to all of you

Tousxxx


----------



## cat68

for me this morning   So much for my previous test. My heart is breaking.
Thanks so much Ladies for your support, I think I'll need it today!

Love
Cat


----------



## three_stars

OH Cat -  I am so sorry to hear this bad news.   
sending you some hugs       
bonnie


----------



## Sasha B

Cat, are you sure you won't hold out 2 more days and have a blood test. These pee sticks are not always reliable and I've known quite a few women to get BFN's with pee sticks and have a positive HCG on the same day. I say this because a little part of me is regretting not having a blood test last time, just in case something was there. The fact that you had a faint line the other day still stands for something. It's well nigh impossible to get a false negative with pee sticks. Sending you a very big hug.

Sasha xxx


----------



## RSMUM

Oh Cat - my heart goes out to you    so sorry...oh, just read your post Sasha - I agreewith you, at least with a blood test you know for sure and you have more information - I have always found that knowing as much as I could possibly find out about each cycle has been a great help.

all the best to you Cat

XXXX


----------



## cat68

Thanks Bonnie, Sasha and Deb,

If I'm honest I had high hopes after the faint positive on thursday and feel very deflated now! I really want to have a blood test to get a definitive answer and understand more about it. I tried to get an appt to see the nurse yesterday but the earliest appt is Thursday and that's an eternity away, does anyone have any other ideas? Do you think that it was an early mc/ chemical pg?

Love
Cat x


----------



## RSMUM

Did someone mention somewhere in London? Not sure where you live but a lot of private clinics will do a blood test quickly.


----------



## Jaydi

Cat - huge hugs to you.        It's so much to go through isn't it !!  What a terrible disappointment.  I really thought you would have a strong line today after getting one on Thursday.  I agree with the others - I would keep taking the meds until you have your blood test and can find out what has happened.
This is all too hard isn't it.  Could you post on the Manchester board and see if anyone knows where you can get a blood test sooner?  Or just press the nurse to see you sooner?  It wouldn't take her long surely!!  

Lots of love I'm thinking of you and DH       
Jaydi xxx


----------



## Sasha B

Cat please keep on taking your meds and I would definitely recommend a private blood test. I know you have to pay but its well worth it. Some private clinics operate on a Saturday. You could ring this morning to try & get an appointment for Monday. Text or call me hun, if you want to chat.

Sasha xx


----------



## Tous

Hi Cat

I am so sorry    I really thought after thursday it would be OK. I agree with the others say on the meds and try and get a blood hcg, check your local clinics.
It does seem strange that you got a line on thursday and then not now  

Take care

Tousxxxx


----------



## three_stars

HI AGAIN CAT-  THE OTHERS ARE RIGHT - YOU SHOULD STAY ON YOUR MEDS.  I WAS THINKING THAT YOU HAD GOTTEN BACK BLOODS RESULTS. oops caps! 
maybe if you can not get a blood test now perhpas doing another pee stick on monday morning and then decide??  but do stay on the meds just in case. 
 
bonnie


----------



## AlmaMay

Cat - I'm sorry that the nasty pee sticks are playing a not very nice game with you.  Try and get a private blood test.  There are clinics that do them same day.  Do a search on the internet.  The good news is that AF hasn't arrived.  Keep taking the drugs till you have a definitive answer.


----------



## ElleJay

Hi Cat - I am so sorry you are going through this, and can only echo what all the other girls have said - hope you can get a private blood test sooner than the Thursday one.  Have you got any Nuffield or BUPA hospitals around?  

What Sasha said in her post is so true - I am left wishing I had gone through the hassle of a blood test last time when I only did pee sticks, so please don't stop any meds yet.  Even if the blood test confirms bad news (and I am praying that it won't), you won't be left with any 'what ifs'.

Take care

Lesley xxx


----------



## cat68

I don't believe it! After the utter devastation of this morning with the BFN, I decided to test again a few hours ago on the last of the cheap boots tests.  
It came up with a faint cross after the 3 minutes and i thought what the heck is going on? I needed to put myself out of my misery once and for all as my bp is sky high at the moment. 
I went to Tesco's to get a Clearblue Digital so I could get a definitive pregnant or not pregnant. I waited as the egg timer turned over and over for 2 minutes and then  I was all of a dither and couldn't take it in after the day I've had! I know it's early days but I am so pleased and will be doing the follow up blood test to check beta levels next week.

Thanks all you lovely ladies for your support

Cat xx


----------



## Jaydi

Cat that's brilliant!!  You must be in complete shock!          

Wonderful news.  Enjoy staring at your stick  

Lots of love to you all  

Jaydi xxx


----------



## three_stars

FAB news!!!!     
I couldn't be happier then to be able to reverse my message of early this morning!!

Thing is with pee sticks is they are so unreliable so early on... most people are not using them in the IVF treatment sense of thiings but in the "well I missed my period some days ago so I wonder if I could be pregnant" type of world.  
Some are definately better then others but also remember it matters the concentration of your urine, hence usually doing one first thing upon waking works best.
I do hope you can get a blood test sooner then Thursday but if not don't panic just stay on the meds and try to relax and take it easy.  Thursday test is sure to give you a stronger number then.  ANd you will want to plan to do another one 2-3 days later to check that it has doubled.
Congrats!!!!
Bonnie

PS  I took a digital photo of my pee stick and it is really funny when it pops up on the rotating screen saver from time to time!!  Especially when someone else is looking at it!


----------



## Ms Minerva

Cat - just checking the thread and what a roller coaster you have been on!!! So pleased that you got a BFP on your HPT - they are evil, evil things, a blood test is so much better! Good luck for your Beta next week.

Jules xxx


----------



## AlmaMay

Cat - Great news!!!  I'm so happy for you.

Never forget, they aren't called evil pee sticks for nothing.


----------



## RSMUM

Cat!


----------



## Tous

Cat ~ OGM. I couldn't believe what I was reading re the evil pee sticks. Maybe your urine was quite dilute yesterday am.

I am so pleased for you. Good luck with the blood test.

Jaydi good luck for tomorrow.

You know girls as Bonnie said re the pee sticks they are better suited for non IVF girls. In fact I have some in the house and I'm going to bin them now so that in a few wks time I won't be tempted and have to have a hcg test.

Have a good day all

Tousxxx


----------



## crusoe

Cat - WOW- congratulations!!! Pee sticks are evil, evil things but it sounds to me as if you are definately preggers!!! Here's to a happy and healthy pregnancy and a whopping beta.    

Jaydi - I have everything crossed for you tomorrow.        

Lesley - hope the 2ww is passing quickly for you.        

bonnie - you made me laugh about your pee stick screen saver. I still have my one and only positive pee stick test carefully wrapped in tissue in a drawer - the back of it is all crusty and yellow - absolutely disgusting but I can't quite yet bring myself to throw it out!!

We have got our adoption F form back to read through (all 46 pages of it) it looks good a really good representation of who we are and what lovely parents we are going to make! We have a 2nd opinion visit by another s/w tomorrow then hopefully the way is clear for panel. We ordered some bedroom furniture yesterday for our child - just a wardrobe and chest of drawers. I hope this isn't tempting fate for panel and matching could be sometime away but we are going to have to buy so much we wanted to try and spread the cost. We don't know if we will need a bed or cot so that will have to wait...  Sorry I'm getting carried away with excitement   

Love to all abroadies.
Crusoe
xxx


----------



## Newday

Crusoe you get carried away you deserve to. How exciting for you both

Cat hold in there

dawn


----------



## cat68

Hi ladies,

Yonny- Thanks for your best wishes, How are you getting on your twin pg? very exciting 

Crusoe- Not long now till the adoption panel. My very best wishes to you, you will make fantastic parents 

Mrs Bunny-Glad that you enjoyed Turkey and you came back really chilled out.

Jaydi- I am praying that it will be a   for you tomorrow hun when you go for your blood test.            

Dawn- How are you love? 

Lesley- didn't get chance to say fab news about the suprise Tx that must have been a great feeling. The very best wishes for your testing date. Again hope it's a                   

Sasha- Thanks again for all your kind words of support throughout my ICSI, you've been fantastic. I'm sure that you will realise your dream of another baby after treatment at Reprofit in Sept 

Alma May- Hope you are well and thanks for encouraging me to still take the meds when i didn't know if I was coming or going 

Giggly- Hope that your DIYing is going well 

Jules- hello pg lady hope you are getting plenty of rest and relaxation 

Bonnie- Hope that the move went well despite your friend who seems very mean spirited not to babysit especially because she's the twins   You did make me laugh about the pee stick being your screen saver!

Tous- Good luck for your Tx in Murcia. 

Also hello to Safari Girl, Deb and anyone I've missed

Coming back down to earth now as it's been calm so far today. I would just like to say a huge thanks for your overwhelming support to me over the last few weeks, it means a lot and don't think I could have got through it without you lovely girls. Tomorrow I will try and see the doc as running out of meds and then on Thurs to see nurse for blood test.

Love and Hugs
Cat xx  



godmother.


----------



## cat68

Btw Bonnie, godmother should not be at the bottom of my message it should be after twins. Don't know how that happened ha ha !


----------



## Jaydi

Hi everyone

Crusoe I am so excited for you!  I remember that time of getting our form F back when we were about to go to Panel to become foster carers and also going shopping for furniture but not knowing who it was for!!  We imagined them having their toys on the shelves and little T-shirts in the drawers - it was quite surreal a few months later when it all came true!  Two more days and it will be July - your month!!  

Bonnie - good luck moving.  I feel so furious with your 'friend' for being so rubblish.  Just give us her number and we'll all take it in turns to ring and explain what she needs to be doing right now.  How about moving to the seaside on the other side of the Channel?  We'd all be there to help!!  

Giggly - hope all is going well with your special guests this weekend.  

Cat - such great news! 

Lesleyj - how are you doing?  Thinking of you and have everything crossed.  Stay sane inside insanity...    

Dawn - Hope you're doing ok - lots of love.  

Tous - are you packed?  Good luck for your trip and this cycle - this is the one.  

Good plan chucking out the evil pee sticks Tous.    I've gone and done an early test but it's a BFN so now we're no longer stressed out worrying if it will be yes or no just feeling rubbish that we've got yet another negative.  Ruth said not to do a HPT test until tomorrow but we cracked.  Got to go for the blood test tomorrow but it's not looking hopeful now.  I have a few AF pains on and off but no bleeding yet, obviously keeping on with the meds until we know.  Amazingly having a BFN is easier than the 2WW !!  That can't really be true can it?  

Just been out for some retail therapy which went well until I went to change my birthday present from DH - a White Stuff skirt.  The guy on the till bellowed ' So you want to exchange because you need a bigger size?'   I was completely mortified.  He was right but no need to broadcast to the entire shop and street outside.  

Big hugs everyone  

Love Jaydi xxx


----------



## Tous

Hi Jaydi

Lets see what the hcg blood test shows tomorrow as Cat has shown us all how unreliable these evil pee sticks are    ^reiki

You so deserve it.

What a cheek of the guy in the shop.

I'm kind of trying to pack, so much to take for the house over there. I'm now panicking as I've not even looked at a Spainish book for months. Not good when I'm going to be on my own for 6 days or so before dh flies over.

Speak to you tomorrow

Tousxxx


----------



## ElleJay

Hi!

Cat - I am so pleased that this has turned round for you, and I hope you get a fantastic beta on Thursday.

Jaydi - hugs and step back from the pee sticks...... I am really praying that tomorrow's blood test gives you better news.  I had misheard my testing date, so have to wait until Thursday to get mine done - will be climbing the walls by then no doubt!

Crusoe - it is lovely to hear that your littlie's bedroom is coming on so well - what a fantastic month July will be for you, and how exciting to be so close now. 

Love to everyone else

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## Sasha B

Bonnie, if only I lived closer. I would come & lend you a hand. So sorry that your best friend isn't being much of a friend right now. Do you have anyone else to call upon who can help? The belly laughs are fab, aren't they.

Cat, I am so very pleased for you hun, after all the years of trying, finally to be rewarded with this BFP! Please let us know what your beta result is.

Jaydi, hun so sorry to hear those evil pee sticks have read negative. So pleased you are getting a blood test though. I really hope and pray that your beta says something different.

Tous, have a great trip to Spain. Hope all goes very smoothly for you.

Lesley, my love I am so excited for you for Thursday. I have a really good feeling about this cycle. 

Crusoe, fantastic to hear how well things are progressing for you. I really hope you get matched very soon. Please keep us updated. 

Giggly, how did the special visit go? Very much looking forward to hearing your news as well.

Love to Bluebell, AlmaMay, Safarigirl, Mrs Bunny, Dawn, Debs and everyone else.

Sasha xxx


----------



## Tous

Jaydi ~ my thoughts are with you. Good luck

Crusoe ~ good luck with the S/W today, all sounds as if going to plan.

Lesley ~ good luck for thursday, I'm flying out thursday so will have log in whilst away.

Bonnie ~ so annoyed that you didn't hear from BF or shall I say ex BF?

Hi to Cat, Giggly,Bluebell, AlmaMay,Dawn,SFG,Mrs Bunny,Sasha, Debs and anyone I may have missed

Tousxx


----------



## safarigirl

Jaydi (good luck wiht blood test) and Lesley with testing later!!!!!

Bonnie, so sorry to hear about your moving hassles - i hope that you have ASKED your friend!  I think you should phone her and say listen X i really need some help, i'm moving, could you either babysit, help me pack, cook for me etc!!!!  I think that because you probably seem so able and sorted, sometimes people just forget to offer!!!  So my advice would be to be absolutely open with her and tell her that even though she is going away for the summer, you need her right now, her godchildren need her and what can she do to help!  See what happens, or else she will probalby tell you in 5 years, what you needed help, i thought you were so sorted!  I'm not sure if she has babies, probably not twins so has no idea of how hard it must be for you as a single mother. .....  Anyway next year when you have to move, you will probably be dating some hot young guy who will organise everything for you whilst you go away to the beach for summer .... well thats the thoughts i'm putting out to the universe anyway!

Crusoe, i cant believe how much everything is taking shape - you have put so much energy and love into this, and i cant wait to see/hear/ what happens next .....


big hello to evryone else ....


----------



## crusoe

Jaydi - I hope your blood test brings the great news that you so deserve.                   

Love and Luck
Crusoe
xxx


----------



## MrsBunny

Cat, great news on your BFP!! Hope you get more meds sorted out and have a lovely big number from your beta test on Thursday   

Jaydi, hang on in there sweetie! Thinking about you loads as always and hoping you get some good news later      

Lesley, only another few days for you now - although it must've been annoying to get the testing date mixed up - the suspense is killing us all!! Sending lots of love and      your way xxx

Bonnie, hope the move goes well - I'm really impressed at how well you're coping - even without your friend! As SF says, maybe you should speak to her about it - at least that way a bit of your resentment will subside, knowing what's going on in her head! It's great that your DD is keeping the twins occupied - how sweet! I hope that once you've moved you can settle down and enjoy motherhood properly, for a year at least    xxxx

Crusoe, how excited you must be! It must be good to see all the good impressions you have made down in writing on the form - it must be satisfying for you to see in writing that they haven't got the wrong end of the stick as far as assessing what lovely parents you'll be. Good luck with the 2nd opinion - I'm sure it'll be fine! xx

Giggly, hope your special visit at the weekend went well xxx

Tous, good luck with the packing - not long now!

Hello to Sasha, Jules, Alma May, Dawn, Bluebell, RSMUM, Yonny and everyone
Mrs Bunny xxx


----------



## Jaydi

Hi Abroadies

Thanks for all your messages and encouragement.

Sadly it is another BFN for us.   My bloods came back less than 2 again.

Can't believe it's a year since I was pregnant and I feel further away from having a child than ever. What a horrible empty feeling.

I feel so sad the embies don't want to live inside me.

I know this was a frozen cycle but Ceram use the vitrification method of freezing now and it's really dependable.  The chances of success are pretty much the same as for a fresh cycle.  Our embryos were great and so was my lining.

The worst bit is seeing DH's face - that's the most heartbreaking part of all.

I have appalling bumps and babies envy.  I don't mean on FF of course but when I'm out and about - I can't stand seeing happy families.  Will i have to just stay home the rest of my life?  Envy is so ugly isn't it? - I really don't like myself when I'm in it.

I am so lost about what to do next I wish I had a plan.

Big hugs everyone  

Jaydi xxx


----------



## MrsBunny

Jaydi,
I'm so very very sorry - it's just so unfair for you after all you've been through.
You mustn't think that the embies don't want to live inside you. I know it's difficult because that's what I thought when we had our failures, but there are lots of things that affect whether embies stay or go, many of them the experts don't fully understand. Maybe the embies weren't quite able to grow, despite their perfect start, which is nothing to do with you.

It's only natural that you are envious of families. You won't have to stay in for the rest of your life but there are things you can do to avoid coming into contact with families for the time being - this will help you I'm sure. You are at the lowest point now and you need to look after yourself and shield yourself from things that make you unhappy. You and DH need to concentrate on yourselves and go easy on yourselves.

You don't have to have a plan yet. It's very early days and it's so difficult to think of what to do next when we're in the thick of tx - you are still in the thick of it - you need to grieve for what you have lost before you can move on. This tx hasn't been easy for you with all the messing around with your preparations/drugs etc.

I hope you're not sick of my voice as I've just e-mailed you too! I just want you to know that we're all here for you like you've been here for all of us - you're a very special person and you mustn't give up hope that your dreams will come true.

Lots of love     
Mrs Bunny xxxx


----------



## ElleJay

Oh Jaydi - so much for my seventh sense - I am so sad for you and this rotten result.  Tears in hormonal eyes at the moment........

Try to be kind to yourself - it is nothing that you or your body has done - we all know that one, and your DH will be sad for you and the pain he knows you are going through - he's not disappointed in you.  

Take care you and I fully expect to get this advice pasted back to me on Thursday by the way......

Hugs and love

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## RSMUM

Oh Jaydi - I just wanted to echo what everyone else has said, I know it feels like it right now, but honestly hun it's nothing that your body has done, please don't blame yourself..you've been such a wonderful suport on this htread - I had so wished this was the one for you

take care of yourself and your DH

Deb X


----------



## mini-me

Jaydi,

I am so sorry sweetheart.  I also echo what the others have said, please don't blame yourself.
Take care, thinking of you and DH.  

Love
mini-me xxx


----------



## cat68

Oh Jaydi, I'm so sorry that this has happened to you,  you really deserved to get a positive result, I was really willing and praying for it to happen for you and Dh. You are such a lovely lady who is always ready to offer support and kind words to us ladies, It's so unfair that it didn't work out. 
Please don't be hard on yourself, you did everything that was possible to make it happen, unfortunately it wasn't to be this time. Take time out, sending you virtual        . 
Wish I could give you a real hug and a shoulder to cry on! Whatever you decide in the future we will be here to offer you support as you are for us! 

Hugs
Cat xx


----------



## crusoe

Jaydi - Nothing I can say will make it any better but I am so sorry ......      


Huge hugs to you ... nurture yourself and remember we are all here for you
crusoe
xxx


----------



## Sasha B

Jaydi        so very sorry my love. I can imagine it is harder to deal with your Dh's disappointment than your own as I know you so want to give him a baby. Please don't be so tough on yourself. As Cat said you did everything possible (and more) and boy how do I wish that it would all hinge on that! I know how frustrating and heartbreaking it can be when it doesn't work and its all completely out of your control. Sounds like you have a wonderful dh there. Take care of each other.

Much love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Tous

Hi Jaydi

I'm so sorry, I really thought this would be your turn. Take time to think and workout your next plan.

Here to listen, lots of hugs and best wishes       

I know that look on dh's face, that's the worst part, but it is nothing that you have done its just nature being a b***h.

Tousxxx


----------



## Newday

Jaydi

I am so sorry but understand how you feel. Take care of yourselves

dawn


----------



## AlmaMay

Jaydi,

I am so sorry.    I know the feeling of that pain and empty feeling after a BFN.  And the envy.  It just cuts you up like you've eaten broken glass.  

Try and be kind to yourself.

Almamay


----------



## Ms Minerva

Oh Jaydi, I am so, so, sorry to read your news. It is just so [email protected] unfair! I think that we can all identify with the bumps and babies envy, it is so painful, but so natural to feel envious of other families.

Take care of yourself and remember that we are all here for you.   

Jules xx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Crusoe - so excited for you!

Bonnie - so sorry that you so-called friend has let you down, you are a lovely person and deserve better!!

Lesleyj - how are you doing?

Love to all my Abroadie friends,

Jules xx


----------



## safarigirl

Jaydi I am so sorry it wasnt to be this time - its such a painful experience a bfn, so much hope riding on each treatment - it takes such strength each time to bounce back.  I am not sure if this is of any help, but i had two embroyos put back - both exactly the same grade, same conditions etc ... only one made it .... why the other one didnt I will never know - if I would only have had that one put back (as I was considering having one embie put back, i would have had a bfn)  I only say this to illustrate that there seems to be no reason why one embie makes and another does not - both had the same conditions etc ... it is not your fault, you can do nothing (although we all try) to make it work, and it is never your fault.  Rather acknowledge your bravery in continuing along this line in your hope for a baby, and that you and your dh are wonderful kind people who deserve this as much as anyone else.  I think we all are touched by envy on this road, pregnant women surrounding us, people with families, and we have to nurse a broken heart away from this all - its okay to feel what you are feeling, you are human and hurting.
I am sending you massive hugs, and want you to know we are all here for you as you continue with your journey.  Give yourself some time, and a plan will come to you, in the middle of the night, on a bus, you will suddenly realise what you want to do next ....


----------



## yonny

Oh Jaydi I am so very very sorry my love!!! How cruel this whole thing is!!    
My heart goes out to you and your DH ! 

Bonnie - you poor thing! being left on your own to cope! i wish i could fly over and help you out ( and have a word with your so called BF ! )
Get yourself sorted out sweetie and just phone or email me when ever - there is no rush   

hello to all the other lovely girls - sorry Im a rubbish poster at the mo - MS and all that !! Ill be back properly soon
love and hugs to all
Yonny xx


----------



## ElleJay

Hi!

Cat - hope your beta test tomorrow gives you a fantastic result!

Yonny - poor you with MS - hope it eases off soon.

Jaydi - more hugs to you

Bonnie - How are you getting on with the move?  I will be round to kick ex-dp's butt if he isn't extra, extra helpful to you at the moment.  Actually - I'd have to know the new address to do that wouldn't I? Blast...... Hope BF has come to her senses too as you don't need that hurt on top of everything else.  Really looking forward to seeing you sometime in the next three weeks.

I am testing tomorrow and will update you all as soon as I know - PMA has deserted me and it seems a bit early for a blood test to me (12 days post 2 day transfer) but hey ho - here we go.........

Lots of love to everyone

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## safarigirl

Lesleyj and cat - thinking of you both tomorrow .... fingers crossed!

jaydi - thinking of you as well, and sending you a few more cyber hugs ....


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hi there you lovely abroadie ladies 
Jaydi- massive hugs to you, hun. It's rotten and you get your hopes up so much. Everyone is so here for you but I know you'd rather they didn't need to be. Look after yourselves. xx
Cat- best of luck!
Lesleyj- I so hope the lovely Penny has done it for you. She has an excellent track record ! And I will reply to her email. LOL. She's just the best.   Hope you get through the next few days feeling on top of the world...   
Dawn- hope you're ok hun. xx
Bonnie- poke your BF in the bum from me, she's probably not meaning to be malicious, just wrapped up in her own little world. Sometimes we find things out later about other people's lives too that make us think 'oh that's why!' Hope that's the case and nothing else. Big hugs to the twinnies and your lovely DH. How are her medical conditions these days? All well I hope.

No more time for personals (but a massive hello hug to all of you!) . Life is v.hectic here- the most it has been since before I was ill (almost 5 yrs ago!) but all is going really well. And yes, with our special friends too! Details later... LOL

Big hugs
xx


----------



## RSMUM

just a quick one to wish Lesley and Cat the best of luck for your betas


----------



## Ms Minerva

Me too! Cat and Lesleyj - thinking of you both and sending you    

Jules xxx


----------



## safarigirl

giggly spill the beans!!!!!!!!!  Keeping us on our toes with details later!!! tsk tsk!  I'll come and paint your garage door red if you dont tell - oh i forgot you already did that!


----------



## RSMUM

sfg -


----------



## Tous

Hi all

Cat & Lesley just want to wish you all the best for tomorrow.

I'm off to Spain very early tomorrow. Donor has EC friday and ET for me is in Wednesday, day 5 transfer we hope as they won't transfer 3 on day 3.
They are very hopeful to do a day 5 transfer as we have said we want no frosties, on the advise of the lovely Penny.

Take care all

Tousxx


----------



## MrsBunny

Lesleyj and Cat, best of luck with your tests tomorrow - have everything crossed for you
         

GG - sounds VERY interesting!

Jaydi - more big hugs    

Bonnie - looks like you've got some good neighbours already! That's a good start. Hope the 'saying au revoir to the goldfish' trip goes ok tomorrow....  

Mrs Bunny xxx


----------



## ElleJay

Sorry to let you all know that it's another BFN for me - less than 1 on the Beta.  Kind of always thought that this whole cycle was too good to be true, so not at all surprised.

Thanks to everyone for all the good wishes and support - it really is appreciated.

Cat - hope you are coming along with really good news later, and Tous - best of luck for your Murcia trip.

Lots of love

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## safarigirl

so very sorry to hear this lesleyj ... sending you very big hugs and healing thoughts ...


----------



## Newday

LesleyJ so sorry 

Take care

Dawn


----------



## Sasha B

Oh Lesley my love, I was so hopeful for you on this cycle. So very sorry that it hasn't worked for you. Wish I could give you a big hug in person. You'll have to get your Dh to give you one from me instead.

All my love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Jaydi

Oh Lesley I'm so very sorry to hear it hasn't worked.    We have all been willing you on with this special cycle - with you all the way.  Be very proud of yourself that you had the courage to try something new and have been so wonderfully spontaneous.  It is really unfair that it didn't bring success this time.

Have plenty of duvet time over the next week, it's another hormone rollercoater isn't it.  Look after yourself.

Love to you and DH.  This is going to be your year Lesley - I just know it is.

Love and hugs      

Jaydi xxx


----------



## MrsBunny

So sorry Lesleyj, you've been so brave to have this 'unexpected' go.
Big hugs, take good care of yourselves 
   

Mrs Bunny xxx


----------



## cat68

Lesley(((((   ))))). So sorry to hear that it wasnt to be this time, after your unexpected and exciting surprise tx cycle. Thinking of you hun and hope you have the strength to carry on with this tx journey. Give yourself time to come to terms with this treatment and get DH to give you plenty of TLC and pampering.

Love
Cat xx


----------



## three_stars

Dearest Lesley,

               
Since I don't know what to say right now to make you feel better I will send you lots of hugs              
Hope we can speak soon if you want
love,
Bonnie


----------



## Ms Minerva

Lesleyj - so very sorry to read your sad news   take good care of yourself and DH. Sending you cyber hugs    

Jules xxx


----------



## AlmaMay

Lesley - I'm so sorry and very sad.  Will call you.


----------



## RSMUM

Lesley- so very sorry to read your post - I had high hopes for this unexpected cycle..take care of yourself

Thinking of you at this sad time 

Deb X


----------



## Tous

LeselyJ ~ So sorry,was hoping like everyone else that this was you time. Take care   

Tousxx


----------



## mini-me

Lesley,

So sorry to hear your news.  

Hugs to you both,
love mini-me
xxx


----------



## cat68

Bad news from me I'm afraid my HCG level is only 8 so definitely not pregnant now!  Anyone know when I can expect AF to show as this is just prolonging the agony!

Love
Cat xx


----------



## Jaydi

Oh Cat no.  That is so very very sad.  Lots of love and hugs to you both.      

My AF started within a day or so of finishing the meds but my HCG was lower than yours so I don't know if that makes a difference.  

Give yourself lots of nurturing time.  It's so much to go through.  

Sending you lots of hugs              

Jaydi xxx


----------



## RSMUM

Cat - so, so sorry hun -


----------



## Sasha B

Cat      I just want to say again how sorry I am. Af should come in anywhere from 1 to 3 days. Very sad for you   . txt me if you want to chat.

Sasha xxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Cat - so very sorry to read your news, as others have said, AF normally turns up 1-3 days after you stop the meds, it is just horrible waiting for it to all end. Sending you big hugs.   

Lesleyj - more hugs to you too    

Jules xxx


----------



## ElleJay

Oh Cat - I am so sorry to hear your HCG result - I wish it had only been me with the bad news. My heart goes out to you - cyber hugs coming your way.  Take care.

Lots of love

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## AlmaMay

Oh no!  What an incredibly sad week it has been for the Abroadies.

Cat - I'm so very sorry.  What very sad news.

Lesley - You are still in my thoughts.

Jaydi - Hope you are OK.

This is too hard.  When the world is horrible to Abroadies I just don't know what to do.


----------



## three_stars

Dear Cat-  SO very sad about your news.  
We are a tough lot and I know that you and Lesley will bounce back again but it is just so hard and I hate to see my Abroadie friends having sad news.  You desever a lot of hugs too and hope you are getting plenty of real ones.       

I will have no internet or tel until Wed. ( cable guy went to the wrong address yesterday   ) so will check on everyone mid week. 

Love,
Bonnie


----------



## safarigirl

cat - so very sorry to hear your news .... as bonnie says its so hard to see the abroadies getting sad news like this ..... more hugs coming your way

as well as to jaydi and lesleyj ...

so very sorry to hear this ....

i know its not much but you are all in my thoughts during this time ... and as always we are here for you


----------



## mini-me

Cat, 

So sorry to hear your hcg result.  

Hugs also to Jaydi and Lesley - thinking of you all.

Love,
mini-me
xxx


----------



## Womb with a View

It's with a heavy heart that I've attempted to catch up with Abroadies.  I am so sad for Jaydi, Lesley and Cat.  Really, really sorry ladies - you all deserve so much more.  Take good care of yourselves. xxx


----------



## cat68

Thanks ladies for all of your support and best wishes,  sorry no personals, feel a me post coming on.(When I feel in a better frame of mind will offer support but you know how it is when your in the throes of tx) 

As you know after the initial excitement of the positive over a week ago I got a very low HCG reading on Friday. I stopped taking the Progesterone pessaries that day on the advice of Dr K at Invimed.(She texted me at 11pm on friday night which i was impressed with) I've had the most terrible pains round the stomach and cervix last night and still very niggly this morning but no bleeding. Really wish that it would start(can't believe I said that!) so I can have some sort of closure and plan what to do next. Has anyone had a similar tx where you got a postive hpt and then low beta a week later. Can you let me know when the bleeding started?

Thanks
Cat xx


----------



## crusoe

Hi everyone

What sad news    ... Lesley and Cat - I am so sorry to read that this has not been the time for either of you. I am sending healing thoughts and big hugs to you both. It's no help I know but you are in my thoughts.      
Cat - I have sometimes had to wait 5 days for AF to start after a failed cycle.

Jaydi - how are you doing now?

Love to all abroadies

Crusoe
xxx


----------



## cat68

Well the bleeding finally started last night and it's heavy and the pains are still there,adding insult to injury.  I've taken a few days off work to come to terms with it and decide what our next plan of action is. 

Although we are very upset and disappointed we would like to try again soon with the frozen embies. Do you know how long you have to wait between treatments and what the protocol is for FET?  

I need to start planning again and have something to aim for instead of contantly thinking what might have been. Over the weekend I was driving myself nuts over things that I could have done differently and why the embies didn't implant properly. I think it's best to take the positive attitude and say that at least I know I can get pregnant again and for whatever reasons beyond my control it wasn't to be this time. Doesn't mean it can't work next time and I'm thankful that I've got 3 embies on ice waiting for me.

I really admire all you ladies that have had different treatments over the months and years and your resilance to come back and try again. Where do you get the strength from? I wish you all the very best wishes on your tx journey, we all deserve to get our dreams come true and have that baby in our arms, as we have got so much love to give! Sorry getting carried away now but your all fantastic! I will catch up on the personals in a few days time when I've got my head together again.

Much love
Cat xx


----------



## Womb with a View

Really sorry you've gone through a BFN Cat.  When I did my frozen cycles, the IM said I could go again the next menstrual cycle.  That is, the one you're just about to have.  I felt that was too soon for me and my body, so I waited until the next cycle, which turned out to be my successful cycle.  xx


----------



## MrsBunny

Cat, I'm so sorry about your BFN, especially after getting a positive HPT.   

I think you've very brave and also right to take the positive mental attitude that you can get pregnant again and it's good that you've got frosties waiting. Obviously it's up to you, but you may need some time to recover, mentally and physically before feeling strong enough to go for your frosties. You're at the lowest point now and what you're going through physically makes it worse. You will pick yourself up again, just like other abroadies! It's just hard to imagine right now.

Some people have FET with a natural cycle, and others with a medicated cycle, it depends what your clinic advises and what feels right for you.

So in the meantime, take good care of yourself and go easy on yourself.

Love
Mrs Bunny xxx


----------



## jess p

Lesley and Cat so sorry to hear your dreadful news.   Hope you're both coping.

Cat, I had a m/c last month and have had a fresh cycle straight away using my own natural cycle - had to have a scan in the UK to check for ovulation and lining and then did Pregnyl jab here.  Not sure how it works with a FET?

Many people claim that your body is at it's most fertile/receptive in the 3 months after a m/c and loads of peopl have told me they got pregnant within weeks of their m/c.  

I found it helped to have something else to focus on - although I am now on my 2ww and sadly think this is going to be a BFN as I have NO symptoms at all (of course may be wrong but knowing my luck won't be!!).  So not sure if a BFN straight afterwards is going to hit me much harder than a "normal" BFN - if you know what I mean?!

But hey, if it had been a BFP then that would, of course have been extra fantastic!  You have to do what feels right for you - no one else can really say.

Good luck!

Love Jess xxx


----------



## AlmaMay

Abroadies,

I've been so sad about the recent bad news.    Of course there is some good news on the horizon (i.e. Crusoe's panel) but I thought that we use our special Abroadies power of positive thinking and put it into gear and share some lovely news with each other?  I know that we share our good news and funny stories anyway but could we, for the next couple of days or so, make a special effort?  For example, I've been so stressed at work lately but today out of the blue my DH sent me this text, "I love you.  Did you know that?"  My heart nearly burst I was so happy.  Such a simple thing that made me so happy.  Everybody has something like that to share.  

x
Almamay


----------



## Grumpygirl

Almamay- that's a great idea. And of course your DH loves you cos we do too!!  

So sorry to Jaydi, Cat and Lesleyj- am thinking of you all. xxx

What can I tell you to cheer you up? I haven't painted the garage door again recently but we do have a toilet in the front room as well as one outside the front door. What else? I just gave the dog some leftover stuffing which will no doubt have some amazing repercussions later on this evening... 

I bought a set of mugs last week that I really liked. The first one says : 

Let us be lovely
Let us be kind
Let us silly and free
It won't make us famous
It won't make us rich
But dammit how happy we'll be!

And another says:

We can all FLY as HIGH as the DREAMS we DARE to LIVE

Unless we are a chicken.

I find the small things keep me going. And hearing about Crusoe's panel date!!!

Big hugs
xx


----------



## ElleJay

To all you lovely girlies on here - thanks so much for all your posts and hugs - I am starting to feel a bit better, even though I'm battling the withdrawal headache at the moment.

Almamay - what a good idea - trust you to come up with it!  What a lovely text for your DH to send you......

Bonnie - I hope that freeing the Goldfish went well - they could well go on to become an urban myth - you know as in 'someone must have once released a pair of goldies into the Seine, and now we have a thriving colony'....How has the move gone?

Cat - you take care, and don't expect too much from yourself at the moment - Mrs Bunny is so right when she says you are at the lowest point - we all get to go up form here.

Jaydi - Special hugs to my headache buddy!

JessP - good luck for your 2ww, fingers are crossed for you.

Tous - good luck for ET on Wednesday.

Crusoe - to the bright light on the horizon - I hope the next two weeks pass very quickly for you.  My friends were approved four months ago, and the little boy they were matched with arrived for good last Thursday, and he is already calling them Mum and Dad!  They are thrilled, and I wish this for you very soon.

Giggly - was going to suggest a re-paint of the garage door to entertain us.........but I think the toilet in the front room and outside the front door may well negate the need to pick up a paintbrush, as it sounds much more fun!  And the pooch having leftover stuffing cracked me up as I know exactly what the result of that will be (would suggest Vicks up your nostrils for the next 12 hours!)

Things that cheer me up?  This board and all the fantastic people on here.

Love to everyone - especially if I haven't already mentioned you by name - 

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## RSMUM

oh Lesley - is it a steroid headache you have got? Mine were awful but DID pass quite quickly -  hope you feel better soon - I always found red wine helps!    

Giggly - you have me giggling once again!  Lovely to hear from you - think I might nick that little poem and send it to a few people - its brill!

Alma - that is lovely, what a fantastic text to get -  

I posted a pick of my littly one on a few other threads but didn't want to here as I am so sad for so many of you - god, I know what you are going through girls - just wish there was something i could do to help somehow - just hope, in some small way, being able to post and chat is a comfort of sorts...

x


----------



## Jaydi

Hi Abroadies

Big hugs everyone  

Thanks for all your brilliant support this last week    it has helped me soooo much.  AF is trailing on and on but I'm feeling loads better than last week.  I even made it out of the house yesterday!!  I really appreciated what you said Safarigirl about how you had two embies of the same quality transferred but only one stayed.  It made me realise there is so much we don't know and it did stop me blaming myself so much.  Thanks.

Love to Lesleyj - hope the headache is on it's way out now.  It's rotten we suffer so much after a BFN.  Hang in there !  

Cat - have been thinking of you - I know what you mean about wanting to plan what happens next.  Take care this week - lots of duvet time.  Your plan will come together really soon don't worry.  

Tous - GOOD LUCK FOR ET TODAY!!!  So exciting.  Thinking of you x x x      

Radnorgirl - fabby news!!   Good luck for testing tomorrow.  I think you're going to need a bigger house.  

Jess - have everything crossed for you!  Didn't Radnorgirl say she had no symptoms??  

Bonnie - hope the move is going really well and you are pleased with your new home.  One time I was moving I was so worried my new place would be too small that I dreamt the bathroom was so tiny you couldn't stand up in the bath at all.  I had to sort of crawl into the tub like getting into the bottom bunk bed.    Couldn't stop laughing when I actually moved and saw the real bathroom again - it even had a shower over the bath!  

Crusoe - how excited are you now?  Less than 2 weeks!  

Giggly - hope it's all going really well for you.

AlmaMay - Thanks for your lovely posts - you are amazing.  What a great message from your DH x x x

Hugs to WWAV, MrsBunny, RSMUM, Jules, Sasha, Dawn, Mini-me and all abroadies

Lots of love everyone.  Thanks for all your support.  I'm doing ok and feeling calmer now.  Just waiting for Dr B to review our cycle and see what he suggests we do next.

Good luck all   

Jaydi xxx


----------



## cat68

Hi Ladies,

Jaydi- Glad that your feeling better hun, this tx does take so much out of you! Good luck with what you decide to do next, we are all here for you!    

RSMum- I wouldn't mind if you posting a pic of darling Lily on this thread if that's ok with the other ladies. It would be great to see her and would give us hope that having a baby can become a reality 

Jules and Mini Me- I hope that you pg ladies are taking it easy and relaxing as much as you can. 

Alma May- I'm all for postive thinking you Dh sounds lovely! 

Wvav- You have given me hope that a FET cycle can be successful as you have your little one as proof 

Lesley- Thinking of you love, hope that the headaches have eased and you are feeling a bit better   

Crusoe- Sending you really postive vibes for the adoption panel 

Sasha- Thank you for your continuing support, you really are an amazing lady. Hope we can be cycle buddies! 

Jess- Good luck with 2ww. Have sent you Pm. 

Tous- Good luck with ET tomorrow, hope it goes smoothly and remember relax and rest up on 2ww 

Hello also to Bonnie,Safari Girl, Mrs Bunny and Giggly and anyone I've missed!

Engaging in PMA now although still got bad pains in cervix and gungy stuff coming out down below(sorry tmi). Went to docs this am and he said that it's normal in the circumstances and said that if the pains or the bleeding get worse to come back and they will do a scan.  
I got an email response from Doc K at Invimed who advised me to wait till next af at least ,to go for natural FET. Pleased that it's not medicated as at least won't be pumped up with drugs so soon after ICSI. Does anyone know if the success rates of natural v medicated FET are similar? 

Anyway great to have support from you lovelies!

Cat xx


----------



## crusoe

Oh you ladies are fab!!! Thanks  for all the mentions of me in your posts... but I hope I can live up to expectations and not be turned away by panel. We had a gruelling visit last week during which the s/w made me feel really insignificant, naive and incompetant to be a Mum. I'm sure she was just testing us (again) ... and I will ultimately prove her wrong (I hope)

Lesley thank-you for sharing the story of your friend - I still can't quite believe that all the work we have had to do is going to result in a child at the end of it so I love hearing matching stories of people actually bringing their littlies home.

I'm sorry there has been so much sad news on this board lately - I love AlmaMay's idea of sharing the good stuff ... I'll be back when I've thought of some and stopped sniggering about GG's living room toilet - handy if you don't want to miss any of your favourite programme!  

Love and luck to all

Crusoe
xxx


----------



## Jaydi

Crusoe  

I'm so sorry you had a bad experience last week with that incompetent SW.  I feel absolutely livid with her!  She is a very poor SW if she can't check someone out and still treat them with respect.  I can tell you that you are a dream couple as far as social services are concerned.  Parents like you two don't come along very often and they should be really looking after you.  They are letting the children down too if they don't do all they can to nurture your desire to have a family and help to build your confidence.
          
Please make a note of this experience and when your child's adoption has been finalised you can write and give them some constructive thoughts on how they carry out their assessments.  

I really do feel furious!  This power trip thing is way out of order - surely the SW and parent relationship should be that of a team working together.  You don't test someone by making them feel terrible!  Don't pay any attention to her, you already know more about being a good mum than this woman ever will.  

The panel will love you Crusoe.  I'm absolutely certain you'll tick all their boxes and they'll be really glad to have you.

My friend keeps telling me to only look forward on the rollercoaster ride - don't look back!  So I'll say the same to you - leave that grotty woman behind and look forward - less than two weeks to go!!

Big hugs  

Jaydi xxx


----------



## cat68

Sorry, another me post coming on! 

Had bad pains last night in the cervix, was going to go back into work today but couldn't face it yet! Keep thinking about all the bits of tissue and clots I've passed and getting upset when I realise that it was the start of a baby.  Why oh why did I get a BFP and then a week later a zilch reading on a blood test. It's driving me crazy thinking about it
Was feeling okish yesterday,but feel a tad unbalanced today, like I need to scream. I guess it's all the drugs still circulating in my body that's causing me to feel up and down.

Can I just go AAAAAARRRRRRGGGGGHHHHHHH!   Now relax and breathe, that's better.

Tous- hope your ET goes well today and we can look forward to some good news, we need some! 
Lesley and Jaydi- Hope you are recovering from your treatments. It's hard ain't it!!! 
Crusoe- Good luck again for adoption panel. You will make fab parents  

LOve
Cat xx


----------



## Jaydi

Hi Cat

Yes it's really really hard.  

Sorry you're feeling so low today.  I'm about a week ahead of you so I can tell you the AF pains do finally pass!  It was terrible last week though - I felt I should be in hospital with a morphine drip!!  AF is still here but not so bad now.

Unlike you I didn't feel it was my embryos that were coming away - I just felt really impressed I could make such a lush lining!  I thought at least that's something that goes well.  

This time last year I had an early miscarriage at 7 weeks.  It's so hard wondering why things seemed be fine and then it all ended.  I think making babies is just like that.  This probably happens to women trying naturally too but they just notice their period is a bit late and an awful lot more painful than usual.

It's great you have your frosties to look forward to.  And you body already knows how to to make a baby!  That's a real bonus for being successful again.      

Big hugs  

Jaydi xxx


----------



## Sasha B

Cat, mo love, its totally understandable that you're feeling the way that you do. You are grieving for your baby. Its ok to want to cry and scream. It won't always feel this raw, but right now it does and you just need to go with it. Wish I could do do something to help ease your pain.

Crusoe, you are a FANTASTIC MUM and no SW can change that. Maybe she should change her antiquated ways of trying to belittle the person she is working with and see you for whom you really are, a strong, loving and caring human being who just wants to fulfill that deepest longing of being a mum. So sorry you've had this experience. I'm praying that the panel will pass you & your Dh with flying colours.

Jaydi, hun glad to hear you are feeling a bit better. I know you're thinking of your little one in heaven. I am truly so sorry that it didn't work for you this time. Every negative is such a cruel blow. I hope that as the days and weeks pass you begin to feel a little lighter. its taken me until now to get over my negative in May, so there is no timescale. Take care of yourself.

Lesley, same goes for you my love. I so wish that the outcome had been different for you. 

AlmaMay, lovely to hear from you. We must meet up again. When are you next up in Herts?

Giggly, thinking of you. hope all is going very well.

Bloobs, where are you We miss you! Hope you had a fab holiday (without all the rain that we've been having here).

Debs, hope you & little Lily are well. Sending you lots of love.

Love to Mrs Bunny, Safarigirl, WWAV, Tous, Jess, Mini-me and all you wonderful Abroadies.

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## ElleJay

Hi!  Finally headache free - thank heavens!

Cat - I am so sorry - what you are going through is horrible and you will get good days and bad days, so that is why we all say be kind to yourself as there is no way to control it. 

Jaydi - How're you doing?  Appreciated the warning re:the 'lush lining' - you were right, industrial strength needed!

Crusoe - what a mean SW - why on earth do some people get their jollies from this kind of power trip - and why are they in this kind of job anyway?  We all know you will be great, the adoption panel will see that too. 

AlmaMay - How are you getting on?  Did you get my e-mail at the weekend as our connection has been a bit iffy and I think some msgs have been lost in the ether?  Hope you are OK.

Bonnie - love to you and your littlies (not forgetting the slightly bigger littlie too) - I hope you have had lots of trips to Ikea and now have loads of storage and your new flat feels like home. 

Sasha - I know how hard your last negative was, and am glad you are coming back out into the light now. You take care and huge hugs.

Tous - Hope everything has gone well in Murcia.

RSMum - yep - it was the dreaded 'roid headache, and I feel one zillion times better now it's gone.  I'd love to see a new phtog of your DD - will have to go thread searching!

Lots of love to everyone

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## ElleJay

Hi Bonnie!  Have you got any time spare this Saturday?!!  All a bit rushed as DH being moved over to Dublin next week, so the Paris part of the job just got shorter!  And it sounds like you could do with some help beating up a neighbour or two.....

Love

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## Newday

well I have had really good news Stepan has found O+ embryos so as soon as AF arrives I will be back on the medicatiion.

Hope it comes soon 

last one 3rd of may MC 16/23 May (started/ complete)

when do you thin af will come?

dawn


----------



## HEM

Dawn that is fantastic news, I hope your AF starts very soon. 

Helen x


----------



## Womb with a View

Yes Dawn, that is good news.  I really hope it all goes smoothly for you this time.  xx


----------



## AlmaMay

Hi Abroadies,

Dawn - When I had my mc my AF turned up 44 days later.  I hope your AF turns up soon.  Good news about the embies.  

Bonnie and Lesley - Hope you are having a good time in Paris together.  I'm green with jealousy and wish I could be there.  

Hi to everybody else.


----------



## Jaydi

Hi Abroadies - just a quickie to say -

Good news Dawn!  Sorry I don't know about AF - hope it's soon.  How mad we spend most of our time waiting for AF!!  

Tous hope you have a good journey home.  Thinking of you in the 2ww  - good luck!!      

Love to Lesley and Bonnie - hope you're having fun!  ...with all the windows open  

Cat - big hugs - hope AF is on her way out now.  Thinking of you.  

Sasha - thanks so much for your wise words.  Much appreciated.  Big hugs to you too.   I'm find this anniversary really tough and can't wait for it to pass.  What timing!

Love to all  

Jaydi xxx


----------



## three_stars

Brilliant news Dawn!!!  Hope the O+s do the trick. 

Lesleyj- hope you had a safe trip back... sorry I didn't give you a proper French day but scouted out a bit of the area more today so will do a cafe or brasserie more Parisien on your next visit.  Bored your DH to tears I know but what would you expect when two FF get together to gab? Hope you haven't been laughing too much at my notes in the books I gave you! (And remind me to get you Yonny's address for the multiples book as everything seems to be slipping my mind these days!)

love,  b


----------



## ElleJay

Dear Bonnie - It was lovely seeing you on Saturday!  Sorry DH nodded off!! Back home safe and sound, and DH went off to Dublin last night for the next part of his contract.  When we drove away from you we got lost would you believe, but managed to end up next to the French National Assembly building, where he will be working when he next comes back, so it was useful!  I think we should set up a FF mass visit to Bonnie everyone - not least because she lives opposite the most amazing choccy shop!

Dawn - I hope your AF plays ball and puts in an appearance so that you can get moving with the O+ embies you are adopting.  Good luck!

Cat - love and hugs to you

Jaydi - How're you doing my friend?

AlmaMay - Love to you as well, I owe you an e-mail and I promise to ring soon!

Crusoe - wow - this week for your panel, it's here at last! You will be a Mummy so soon!

Love to all the wonderful abroadies - 

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## RSMUM

Sorry I haven't been posting much girls...Crusoe, loads and loads and loads of luck with the panel hun    

Lesley + Bonnie - i am SO jealous  - chocs - yum!!!!

oops better get back to bed..hmm..fancy a midnight feast now you've mentioned chocs Lesley..


----------



## yonny

Just a quick hello to say hi to everyone

Lesley and Bonnie, sounds  like you had fun - Bonnie, hope your feeling a bit more settled now lovey  - cant believe your neighbour!!!    

Crusoe - cant wait to hear your news re panel - It will be fine honey and you'll be a mummy very soon !

Had my NCT scan last wk, didnt mention anything about donor but thankfully the measurements and bloods came back really low risk, the doc said it was one of the best results he'd seen for a 40yr old!  I just smiled and said nothing!!! 

Sorry so short and sweet but Ill be back
Love
Yonny x


----------



## three_stars

HI ladies-  just had a dash on and off tonight.

Crusoe -  we are all rooting for you but not one bit worried.. you will pass with flying colors!!

Lesleyj- can you believe I have't made it into the chocolate shop yet?  Felt too grungy today and felt they would shoo me out the door!  Managed to get a bit of help with moving the furniture about today before DD's dad left.  

Yonny-  could you send Lesley your address and she will mail you a multiple book I had... also have more here but still at old apartment.  I know you gave it to me but if you saw the state of things here at the moment      not sure where I wrote it.

Hey debs-  hope your little bundle of bliss is doing well a nd your DD too

Love,
B


----------



## Womb with a View

Crusoe.......good luck sweetheart.  You're going to be a great parent. xx

Yonny.....glad all is going well and the results were good.  Enjoy.  xx


----------



## Tous

Hi girls

Sorry, I've been missing, well back from Spain last night, had a day 4 transfer of 2 embryos on the 8th July. things went well. They had 2 left over that they wanted to freeze, not sure if these were frozen on day 4 or 5.

Had backache 24 hrs after ET, which eased after 2 days, I feared the worst, but the clinic said it could be anything even implantation pain?? for me backache has always been toward the end of the TWW and a bad sign. I have a few twinges now but nothing much and my boobs feel fuller and different, maybe it alls the drugs and my imagination ? .

Well my HCG test is booked for tomorrow am

Love to you all, will catch up soon.

Tousxxx


----------



## safarigirl

Tous - welcome back, and fingers toes and all things crossed for you tomorrow .....


----------



## ElleJay

Hi!

Crusoe - thinking about you today - lots of love and luck.

Dawn - hope AF has arrived so that you can get started with this exciting cycle.

Tous - really good luck for testing tomorrow!

Yonny - thanks for your address, will get the book out to you tomorrow.

Almamay - hope you got my e-mails and will give you a ring tonight if you have an hour free?!!

Bonnie - glad to hear you have got a few more boxes unpacked.  Have you re-arranged the front room yet?  Btw, you have to try the paves at the choccy shop when you do go in there!

Jaydi - hope your trip this weekend goes well.

Lots of love to everyone

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## Jaydi

Hi Abroadies 

Welcome to Lexey!    Of course you can join us.  We don't know anything about being quiet here.  
Wow just 4 weeks to go!!  That's very exciting.
I'm sorry you're having a worrying time with the spotting.  I know it's considered quite normal for the first month on the pill but we could still do without it couldn't we!!  I'm sure you will be fine this time but it's not surprising you feel extra anxious after having your last cycle cancelled.  I don't think it will happen again. x

Tous!!  So excited for you testing tomorrow.  I have a really good feeling about this and I hope this time tomorrow we have news and can all celebrate !!  Big hugs.  Stop squeezing those (.) (.) you're going to be so sore!!  

Jules - is it me or has your ticker turned blue??  Brilliant news!!  

Crusoe - hope you're feeling good for next week.  Can you believe the day is nearly here?  Hope it all goes so easily for you and you enjoy meeting the panel.

Yonny - great news about your scan.  What a star.

Rsmum - meant to post ages ago about your photos of little Lily.  If you don't want to post them here could you maybe let us have a link to them?  That way we can choose to rush over there if we want to  .  I only want to see your darling little girl so don't want to go searching and getting envious seeing that everyone has a bump but me.  But she is soooo gorgeous.   We're all abroadies aunties aren't we?

Bonnie - hope you're all settled in and enjoying scouting the area for lovely cafes.  

Lesley and Cat - sending you both huge hugs.  I imagine we're all around the same stage of hormone and emotional chaos - i hope it passes sooooooon!      

Sasha - hope you're doing ok and starting to look forward now. x x x

Love to Mrs Bunny, WWAV, Safarigirl, Mini-me, Giggly, AlmaMay, Dawn, Bluebell and all you lovely abroadies.

I had a trip to the chiropractor this afternoon feeling relieved my pregnant chiropractor has left and I wouldn't have her bump in my face this time (the couch is just that height isn't it!!).  Then I arrived to find her baby was born this very morning!!  They are FULL of it in the clinic.  The receptionists were so busy making a poster to announce the birth and desperate to find some pink pens to decorate the border - they couldn't get round to making my next appointment or taking my money.  Even my new chiropractor couldn't stop talking about it and she had just read my notes!!  And they had a home birth and the labour was really short and perfect. And the baby girl is the perfect weight.  Be just my luck if next time I go they'll be bringing her in for a viewing.  I am so happy for her truly - but I wanted to hear about it from a distance not be plunged into the middle of baby fever.  I guess I can say my envy level is still pretty high and very green.  I really don't like myself like this.

My new chiro said after my treatment today i can expect to feel really tired and really emotional.  Perfect.  

Hope everyone is doing really well - even if you're a bit green like me 

Big hugs 

Jaydi xxx


----------



## cat68

Hi Abroadies,

Jaydi- Sorry you had to be exposed to all that baby talk. It's so difficult to cope with when your in middle of ttc. It's natural to feel envious so don't feel bad. I'm praying that your next tx will bring success, you really deserve it and you will make a fantastic mum and your baby will be so lucky to have you as a mum. 

Lesley- Glad that you enjoyed your trip to Paris to see Bonnie, I'm so jealous!! 

Bonnie- Hope you have settled into your new apartment. Paris is great been there twice with DH a long time ago. Two fingers to your neighbour who has complained about the twins crying. Are they for real? that's what babies do get over it!! 

Dawn- Really good news about the embies. Hope your Af finally arrives and you can start the meds soon 

Yonny- Hope you are well and the twinnies are not giving you jip!! 

Crusoe- Best wishes for the adoption panel. 

Tous- Welcome back and good luck with the HCG test tomorrow. Hope you get that BFP 

Welcome Lexey and good luck with your ET next month. 

Hello also to Sasha, Helen, WVAW, Deb, Alma May and Safari Girl, hope you ladies are well. 

Well I'm feeling back to my old self now and have got my PMA pants on (pink at the mo!) Looking forward to the FET cycle next month. Will have to wait till next af to go ahead but will be natural cycle so relieved not taking any drugs this time!! 

Love and Hugs
Cat xx


----------



## bluebell

Hello !  Just popping in ladies to say hello.  I have been away for a fortnight in Austria, and have taken so long catching up that I don't know where to begin posting.  I just wanted to say hello, and to send the biggest of hugs to everyone.  It seems there has been some really tough stuff going on on Abroadies recently, and some real rollercoasters with sad endings.  
I hope that the tide turns soon and the BFPs start to roll in again.  My heart goes out to all of you who have lost little embies recently.  
A little silver lining is Crusoe's exciting time.  I can't wait, Crusoe, for you to meet your little person soon.  I am so excited for you.
Sorry haven't written much, but think of you all very often.  
Loads of love and kisses from Bluebell xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## RSMUM

Just wrote a long post and lost it so  

Crusoe - thinking of you today - what a long journey this has been - and one huge hurdle today - one more step along the way - you are going to be a FAB mummy - very soon hun   
Tous - sending you loads of    thoughts too - will you get he results back today? Crossing everything for you

Loads of love to you all

Deb X


----------



## RSMUM

http://s289.photobucket.com/albums/ll210/Lsmum-2008/?action=view&current=July2nd270-1-2.jpg

not sure if this works - hope so....

xx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that Fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Jaydi

Rsmum - she is sooo scrummy!!  Lexey means 'she made my heart sing'!    

Tous - good luck today - thinking of you      

Bluebell - welcome home hope you've had a great time.

Cat - glad to hear you are feeling better and looking forward.  That's great.  Not long now!  You're lucky doing a natural cycle.  I had to downreg for my FET too and it made me feel really ill.

Lexey - I bet your problems with the pill are because of the other meds too.  Maybe that's why you still have spotting on the 3rd month?  Anyway not long to go now - you're nearly there.

I'm feeling better today.  Just had a shocker though.  I just arrived home by car and the road was really busy and I could see flashing blue lights outside my house - when i got nearer i discovered someone has turned their car over right outside my house!  I have no idea how they managed it really - I live in a residential area not on the edge of dual carriageway or anything.  My dog can't stop shaking - it's like fireworks night to her.  I hope they're ok - the ambulance is still outside so I guess it's good if they haven't had to dash off to A&E.  

Big hugs everyone  

Jaydi xxx


----------



## RSMUM

Ah thanks girls, I was feeling really sorry for causing your sinking heart - but had a feeling it might have been a mis-type  

jaydi - what a shock! how awful! hope the people in car are ok - and you little doggie too!


----------



## RSMUM

see, now I'm at it!    That was supposed to read " your little doggie too! " sorry!


----------



## ElleJay

Blame the hormones girls!  Typos made me laugh though, so thanks!

Jaydi - typing this very carefully!  Hope the disaster on the doorstep is not too serious and cleared up soon, and that a cuddle can calm your woofer.

Lots of love to everyone else on here - hope you all have a brill weekend.

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## MrsBunny

Deb, thanks for the link to the pictures of lovely Lily, she really is so cute!

Tous, thinking of you today and hoping it's good news      

Bluebell - HELLO!! 

Crusoe, thinking of you, bet you're excited and nervous (an understatement I know)     

Jaydi, how awful to see blue flashing lights outside your house! I hope your doggie is calming down now and that the rest of your evening is more relaxing  

Hello Lexey, welcome to Abroadies - the ladies on here are all lovely so you're in good company.

Big hellos to everyone else and hope everyone has a good weekend

Mrs Bunny xxxx


----------



## Jaydi

Hi Lexey

Go to Forum Profile Information. Fill your details into the signature box.

After you fill in your details you need to scroll down to the bottom of the page and click on *'Change Profile'* - even if it is the first time you've filled it in. This will make all the difference.

Hope this works!

Jaydi xxx


----------



## crusoe

Hi everyone

I just wanted to say thanks for all your good wishes. You ladies will be some of the first to know how Monday's panel goes. 

RSMum - I have just had a look at your pic - Lily looks adorable - you lucky lady you (but I know you know that already.)

Jaydi - sorry you have had some difficult baby moments to deal with. I have been there so many times myself. I'm not too bad when I know it's coming but it's those unexpected situations that you walk into that can be so hard. Just hang onto the thought that one day it is you and your babe that everyone will be cooing over ...
I hope your doggie is ok now...

Bluebell - lovely to see you back and posting - miss you when you are not around.

Love and luck to you all - hopefully back on Monday with good news and a "free bar" where you can all join me for celebratory drinks.

crusoe
xxx


----------



## ElleJay

Hi again!  Well, avoided the typo gremlin earlier, it will probably get me this post!  BUT - I did forget to say hello and welcome to the thread to Lexey, and to say how lovely the photo of RSMum's precious littlie is!

Also, sorry I got your dates wrong Crusoe - can't wait to order my drink at the virtual bar on Monday!

Almamay - sorry I missed you last night, hope you are ok

Yonny - Bonnie's book is on it's way to you, hope you've done some weight lifting as it's heavy!

Bonnie - How's the settling in going?  Have you emptied all the sale goods from the lovely children's clothing shop at the end of the road now (in the non-shoplifting sense of the word of course)?

Jaydi - hope the weekend is a goodie.

Right - off to get DH from the airport.

Lots of love to everyone

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## Tous

Hi girls

Just to let you know I got a   
I did a HPT yesterday which showed a faint line, much darker today and my HCG was 332 at 10 days post day ET.
The Dr did say there is a high chance of twins 

Bonnie any thoughts

Well its been a real emotional rollercoaster, I just hope that after 11 cycles of some form of treatment we have some luck. Still early days but its a step in the right direction.

Will catch up properly tomorrow.

Thanks all

Tousxx


----------



## Womb with a View

Tous - congratulations!!!  That's wonderful news!!  Very excited for you. xx
                        


Crusoe.....           Will be thinking of you on Monday!  xxxxxxxx


----------



## safarigirl

Tous - excellent news, savour the moment and enjoy and relish in it - you have waited for this, and as you say had numerous treatments to get to this point - so very happy for you and your dh ..... WELL DONE!


----------



## AlmaMay

Tous - Fantastic news!  I'm so happy for you and DH.


----------



## RSMUM

Tous - AMAZING,FANTASTIC news! HUGE congrats!         here's to a happy, healthy pregnancy hun!


----------



## Sasha B

Tous, congratulations on your BFP! Your numbers sound really good as well. Wishing you a fantastic pregnancy!

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Newday

Tous congrtaulations!!!

Saha not long then until you go to brno. I am waiting for af since MC and then I can go on the next one so it might be near the same time as you. Stepan has found me 4 day 1 frozen embryos O+

Dawn


----------



## cat68

Congratulations Tous so very pleased for you                      

Cat xx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Congratulations Tous! Wonderful news!!!

Jules xx


----------



## Sasha B

Dawn,

I really hope AF arrives very soon. The embies sound great. It would be lovely if we were in Brno at the same time and could meet up. I'm going on my own and would love to have some company.

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## yonny

Tous - fabulous news lovey!!! So pleased for you     
Yonny x


----------



## Newday

How long does af take to show up after a MC?

Dawn


----------



## Jaydi

Tous !!  Has it sunk in yet??  Wonderful news - so very thrilled for you.         

Well done you!  

Big hugs to Crusoe for tomorrow!  They're going to love you.  Will be thinking of you all day    

Love to all  

Jaydi xxx


----------



## yonny

Crusoe - all my love for tomorrow hon, cant wait to hear how it went - you'll sail through I know !!!!!   
Yonny x


----------



## Grumpygirl

Congrats Tous!

CRUSOE!!!!!!!!!!! Me old mucker......   You babe! Hope all goes well for you tomorrow, will be thinking of you both. Must catch up sometime.

Good luck Dawn, hope things go well for you hun. x

RSMum- I loved your pic of little Lily and it was so weird cos I felt absolutely no jealousy or pangs- just really proud of you for keeping going, and weirdly a little like we all had something to do with her being here . A proper Abroadies baby who is so much loved. Bless you all. xx

OMG listen to me, better go before I sniff!

Will catch up soon I promise- school hols after Weds. 
Byes!
xx


----------



## radnorgirl

Tous - Congratultions - those hcg numbers sound great - check out the beta board at www.betabase.info - I reckon it could be twins!!

Crusoe - good luck for tomorrow honey - not that you need luck - I am sure that you will bowl them over

Helen
x

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that Fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## safarigirl

just wanted to say a quick goodbye to everyone - (not for good!!!! - not that easy to get rid off) - going for a weeks holiday from tomorrow, so will catch up with everyone when i get back ...
crusoe good luck!!!!!!!  Look forward to catching up on your news, ....

thinking of everyone ....


----------



## AlmaMay

Crusoe - All the best for the panel tomorrow.  I shall be thinking of you.

Dawn - Sorry AF hasn't turned up.    It must be a nightmare waiting.  When I had my MC I had to wait 43 days for next AF but it sounds like you have been waiting longer than that.  How many days are you?  

Lesley - Thinking of you.  

Sasha - Good to hear from you yesterday.  We must have a long gossip on the phone or in person very soon.

Bonnie - How's the new place shaping up?

  Hi to all the other Abroadies.

x


----------



## yonny

oops - forgot to say a massive thank you to Bonnie and Lesley for getting that fab book to me!!! 
Really appreciate it girls - thank you again!
Yonny x


----------



## ElleJay

Cor - stay off the site for the weekend with DH, and Tous goes and posts a BFP!! Keep me off here more often!  Well done Tous, and lots of love and congrats to you!

Yonny - glad the book arrived - felt weird addressing it to Yonny - did the postie stare at you as he handed it over (unless you really are called Yonny and don't have a surname!)

Almamay - thanks for the text, and sorry work is so hectic for you - let me know when/if you're up for a chat - we can limit it to under an hour if it helps!!

Crusoe - again, congrats to you too - well done!

Lots of love to the wonderful abroadies

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## yonny

Aah !!!!!!   Lesley, I just realised I gave you my address and not my name! Sorry hon - good job the posties a mate!!!   

Crusoe?      Any news lovey?

Love to all
Yonny x


----------



## Jaydi

Yonny you may not get any reply - Crusoe's been in the bar since lunchtime!!   

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=149911.0


----------



## radnorgirl

I bet she's sozzled by now


----------



## Tous

HI all

thanks for all your kind words, I've had a repeat HCG test done today so I just   that the numbers are doubling. I did have some nausea over the weekend and that had gone this morning so of course I was fearing the worst again, as it will be a yr on the 25th July that I had my silent M/C picked up.
I think I'm just being paranoid as I'm only 4wks and 3 days!!

Crusoe - Big  to you and your dh, so pleased for you.

Jaydi - Hope the info helped.

Lexey - Great to chat, so love you accent   could listen to you all day  

LeselyJ - How are you?

Dawn - Hope AF turns up soon.

SFG - Enjoy your hols

Radnorgirl - Thanks for the link, they did say that there could be twins, but lets see. I was so sure I wasn't pregnant this morning anymore that I did a HPT, which showed I was still. I think I'm going  

RSmum - Lovely pics of Lily  

Hi to Yonny, MsMinerva, Bonnie, Cat68, Sasha and anyone else I may have missed.

Love 

Tousxx


----------



## three_stars

Lesleyj-  so did you try the chocolate paves or just drool over them??  Can you believe theat me the chocolate addict has not been in there yet?

Thanks for getting the book to Yonny.  You should see the size of the other ones I have here!!!  I do recommend that book "girlfreinds guide to pregnancy to anyone who is or will one day be PG... a real laugh much of it. ALSO  Extreme Motherhood-  from a triplet mom.  ANd "Momzillas" made me chuckle as well- .  The other books I have are pretty dry but informative, more about pregnancy care.  

Tous-  you will be wanting some of my twins books for sure with those numbers I say very good chance of more then one!  COngratulations again.!!!!

Crusoe-  I going to join you over at the bar!!!

Sorry I am too exhausted to write more at the moment but have been able to catch up on your posts.  Good wishes to everyone.,
Welcome to Lexey.

Bonnie


----------



## Fidget

New home this way....................

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=150175.0


----------



## Fidget

​
The List is Growing !!!


Abroadie Ladies in Waiting  

Coconutkym FET    Testing 20/09    


Abroadie's Miracles 

MichelleM72 IVI Valencia DE FET   
Kasia IM Barcelona DE IVF March  
twiggy2 Ceram DE IVF 2006   
SaraJane Fertimed Cz DE IVF    
Joeyad DE IVF IM Barcelona   
Beanie10 Ceram DE  
badgerb Ceram DE   
Cesca Ceram DE IVF   
Safarigirl Ceram DE IVF   
earthe kitt Invamed DE   
HEM IVI Barcelona DE   
Nat210 Ceram DE   
Vindo Serum Athens DE    
Boakie Ceram DE   
Hola69 Altra Vita DE   
Becca1969 EGV, Latvia DE  
Radnorgirl  
Brownowl CFC DE   
Lazydog Ceram DE   
WWAV! (AJ)IM Barcelona DE   
Janeup IVI DE IVF   EDD 27/12/07 
Sally123 IM Barcelona DE IVF  
Druzy  
Bonnie/b123     EDD 02/03/08
Plurps IM DEDS   
RSMUM Reprofit DE   15/05/08
Solar2001 DE ICSI at Imfer in Murcia  
Ms Minerva DE IVF    EDD 05/11/08
Mini-me ISIDA DE IVF  

Good Luck to all those waiting for tx   
*
Abroadie Crew   * 

*
SPAIN   * 

Jet Ceram  
Penelope Positive Ceram 
Bel Ceram 
River Ceram 
Jassie Ceram 
Casey Ceram 
Pinkpaula Ceram 
Andream Ceram 
Valie Ceram 
Kone Ceram 
Nat210 Ceram 
NikkiAnk Ceram 
Nosnic Ceram 
Meercat Ceram 
Lozzy Ceram 
Shazzer Ceram 
LaraB Ceram 
Boakie Ceram 
Rosalind Ceram 
Reb Ceram DE 
Lazydog Ceram  
GeorgieB Ceram  
Jaydi Ceram FET June 08  
crusoe IM Barcelona DE IVF  
AJ London IM Barcelona DE 
Plurps IM Barcelona 
Clararose IM Barcelona 
Louise999 IM Barcelona DE IVF 
Kendra IM Barcelona DE IVF 
Jewel IM Barcelona 
EllieJ IM Barcelona 
Joeyad IM Barcelona 
Marina41 IM Barcelona DE 
roze IVIB DE IVF 
Rozlu IVIB 
nycdreams IVI Barcelona Awaiting donor 
Bluebell IVI Barcelona DE FET 
Pearl IVI DE IVF 
Purplechick IVI DE IVF   
Janeup IVI DE IVF 
Atticus Instituto Cefer IVF 
Radnorgirl Ceram  
MrsBunny Ceram FET Oct 07 
Sally123 IM Barcelona DE IVF 
SpayKay DEIVF at Ordas & Palomo 
Larkles Ceram DE IVF 
Bengal Ceram DE IVF 
coconutkym IM DE IVF 
Jamina DEIVF 
Wendie IVI Alicante 
Solar2001 DE ICSI at Imfer in Murcia 
Ms Minerva DE IVF 
LEXEY DE IVF Irema  
Laura68 DE IVF IB Alicante 

*
Russia   * 

Emer Altra Vita DE awaiting date 

*
 Czech   * 

Weeble Fertimed DE IVF 
SaraJane Fertimed DE IVF 
Babybliss Fertimed IVF 
Dawnguzz DE IVF    
Yonny Reprofit  
RSMUM Reprofit   

*
 Greece   * 

gigglygirl Serum Athens DE IVF 
B123 Serum DE IVF 
Vindo Athens DE 
Mickle Chania DE IVF  
Lesleyj Chania DE IVF 

*
 Germany   * 

Andy_N_Yil Munich ICSI 

*
 South Africa   * 

Brownowl CFC DE IVF  

*
 Turkey   * 

Buster24 Istanbul IVF 

*
 Poland   * 

Schmoo73 Invimed 
AlmaMay hammersmith/Invimed 
Tea Invimed 
Cat68 Aug 08 

*
 Latvia   * 

*
 Barbados   * 

CLV1978 Barbados IVF 

*
Ukraine   * 

Druzy ISIDA DEIVF 
Mini-me ISIDA DE IVF  

*AWAITING UPDATES   

TinaK IM Barcelona 

I want to wish you all      vibes...

Debs
xxxxx*


----------



## Fidget

Now I know loads of that is going to be out of date now....... so please PM me with changes you'd like


----------



## Laura68

Hi

Can I join in here? I am about to embark on a trip to Spain with DH for a first appointment about DE.  EEEK!  Feel quite nervous about it, but mainly becaue I am hoping they find me suitable for treatment.  I'm hanging on to the possibility that I will have a chance at being a mum.  I haven't been able to really get to grips with all of your stories, but will hope to do so in the coming weeks.  Sounds like this is a good thread for Abroadie help.  Only two other people on FF have used my clinic in Spain (they have loads of Italian and German DE patients, but have only just started helping UK girls, so I feel a bit lost!  

Looking forward to getting to know you all.

Laura


----------



## three_stars

Hi Laura
welcome over here.What is the name of your spanish clinic.. maybe I have heard of it so was curious as the french mostly go to Spain but different ones then you find here most often.

Good luck with it and hope it works so not have to tell DH told you so and change again 

Bonnie


----------



## ElleJay

Hi Girls!  New thread and hopefully lots of good luck to us all.  That list has a heck of a lot of people on it - amazing how many of us are going abroad for treatment now.....

Welcome Laura - yu have found the best thread for support, and As with everyone who come on here, I hope your stay is a short and productive one!

Lexey - you'll get the hang of who everyone is really soon - don't worry!

Bonnie - do I need to come back to Paris and bop that neighbour of yours?  I am so annoyed that she is upsetting you like this.  How about annoying her right back and not answering the door when she comes a-complaining?  Just pass two sets of ear plugs out of the keyhole..... And yes, I did buy some Pavanes from the choccy shop - has to really after I had drooled all over them!  

Almamay - once again, lovely to talk to you yesterday evening!

Crusoe - has it sunk in yet that you've done it?  I'm still on a high for you!

Cat - how're you doing?

Dawn - has AF arrived yet?  Hope it has, but if not, I think your Dr can prescribe a mega dose of progesterone to bring it on as the waiting must be horrendous.

Jaydi - Hormones suck and I'm so glad you are at the lightbulb stage too - it's taken a while to get here for us hasn't it?  Thanks again for the PMs.

Lots of love as usual to all the abroadies I haven't mentioned

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## Laura68

Hello

Thanks for all the welcomes.  

Bonnie - I am going for a first consultation at Bernabeu (IB) in Alicante.  DH and I researched quite a few places and for no reason other than the great stuff people said about both there and Serum we had to choose between those two.  It's so hard, especially when you can't just pop to all the different places and see which one feels right!  There's still a chance we will go on Monday and decide IB is not right for us, and then I would definitely go to Serum.  It all came down to advice from people's personal experience, success rates, personal anecdotes, treatment protocol, then ease and cost of flights, and to be honest, there was not much in it so I let DH have his way - THIS TIME!  Do let me know if you have heard anything about IB - it's not too late for us to cancel    Apparently the main fertility doctor there trained in Germany so they get a lot of German referrals but maybe French too?  There are so many clinics in Spain.

Hi Lexey - I am hoping to do DE at Bernabeu in Alicante. Haven't read back through this thread yet - where are you going?  Have you done IVF or DE before?  I think I have got my head round the fact it won't be my egg and am looking forward to, hopefully, just being able to get on with it soon.  Good luck with your treatment.  I will be watching for your progress here as we may be at a similar point.

By the way, did anyone hear the interview with pregnant mum of twins who had been for DE treatment in Spain, on Woman's Hour last Friday.  She's probably on FF somewhere.  It was really interesting, and best of all they had had a really positive experience, even before they got their BFP.

Thanks Lesley, I hope my stay here is a productive one too.  

I hope I can catch up with all your stories and as always, wish you all lots of luck.  

Laura


----------



## RSMUM

A HUGE welcome to the newbies on here - hope your stay isn't a long one ( in the best way of course! )..


----------



## Jaydi

Hi Abroadies!

Laura -  Just wanted to say huge welcome it's great you are joining us. I think we chatted somewhere else once when you were just starting to look at where to go next. It's so daunting at first isn't it? So glad you have found somewhere you are happy with - I have heard great things about IB I think they will take good care of you. 

I just tried to listen to the Woman's Hour programme you mentioned. My computer isn't being helpful this afternoon but I'll try again later.  Here is the link if anyone else wants to listen:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio4/womanshour/listenagain/2008_29_fri.shtml

Bonnie - what a nightmare trip you had! Sometimes it just all happens at once doesn't it? Hope you're doing ok. Sorry you're surrounded by boxes. Well most of us would still be like that without 3 children! 

I just looked up that soy article you found - here is the BBC link:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/7519459.stm

Strange it hasn't shown up as affecting men who live where soy is a major part of the diet?

Lexey - keeping everything crossed for you - you'll be there really soon now. 

Crusoe - how are you feeling? Thinking of you. 

Lesley - big hugs to you - you're a star. My lightbulb keeps going on the blink 

Love to all - I won't list everyone on the front page! But big hugs to all, Rsmum, Tous, Cat, Jules, Mrs Bunny, WWAV, Safarigirl (are you on your hols?), Mini-me, Giggly (how's it going?), AlmaMay, Sasha, Dawn, Yonny, Bluebell - and everyone else on the list. 

Love Jaydi xxx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that Fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Sasha B

Hi Ladies,

Sorry I haven't been posting much but I'm off on holiday tomorrow and it has been full on. Will catch up with you all when I get back. Welcome to all the new comers. Love to everyone else.

Love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Tous

Hi girls
Just thought I'd update you, my HCG is doubling very nicely, I had a very quick sneaky scan on wednesday by the fertility nurse and could see 1 sac and what she believes to be another, she is convinced with what she saw and my numbers that there are twins  
I just hope that when I have my scan next friday they will be able to see more, not sure if the HB will there as I will only be 6 wks. We have an appt the following wk at 6wks + 5 at a private clinic so I'm hoping that at least one of these scans will show a HB or 2.
It has been a long journey so far and we still a way to go yet.
Lexey. Let me know when AF arrives, great chatting to you, so glad you are on orange as my calls to you are free  . Thank you so much for your support over the last 8 months or so.
Jaydi hope you are well, catch up soon.
Sasha have a great holiday.

love to you all

Tousxx


----------



## ElleJay

Hi! 

Tous - brilliant news on the sneaky scan, and I hope the one you are having next week reveals all!

Sasha - hope you have a lovely, restful holiday.

Lexey - Hope AF plays ball and arrives on time next week so that you can schedule your cycle in - you are on the countdown now.  Good luck.

Laura - It's always a bit strange being one of the first to go to a different clinic, and I know exactly what you mean as there weren't many who had been out to my clinic in Crete when I started there.  It is funny how quickly you feel at ease with the right people though - whatever clinic they are at.

Bonnie - love to you and the babes as always, and will send Phil over to deal with your neighbour - he can shout at her only in English though - will that do?

Almamay - love to you and still chuckling about the Hugh Heffner text!

Jaydi - Talk to you soon, take care.

Lots of love, and hope everyone is enjoying the sunshine so far this weekend!

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## bron11

Hi, another newbie two site.  Thinking of going aboard, possible Alacanti, (cant spell it!).  Stil doing some research.. Curious in terms of how process work, looking for guidance.  Live in NI.  Do the clinics arrange test to be carried out in our country.  How long is waiting lists and costs.  Any help app.

I will watch this thread to follow progess and hope all goes well for those going through or planning treatment.

Backgroun: Had failed cycle on 13th July 08, 9 eggs 7 fertilised two re-emplanted. High fsh levels, 38, low basal temp and short periods 2-3 days not heavy.  Getting tested for thyroid in case there is problem there. 

Bron


----------



## cat68

Hi to newbies Lexey, Laura and Bron 

Hello too to Bonnie, Lesley. Rs mum, Jaydi,Sasha and Tous  Hi to the other abroadies ladies as well 

Tous- What fabby news about your scan wow twins. Hope everything progresses as it should!! 

Nothing much happening with me in regard to tx although I've had a busy weekend. Went to a dinner party at some friends yesterday and had a gorg meal  Took Ds and Dh to an outdoor festival in our local park this afternoon where the weather was hot hot hot!!!!
Ds had great fun on the fair going on all the scary rides. 

Can't wait for Af to start, hopefully won't be delayed after m/c. means I can start FET in Poland.

Love and Hugs 
Cat xx


----------



## Laura68

Hello everyone

Just a quick late night check on the thread.  

Bron - welcome and which clinic in Alicante are you thinking of using?  There are several there ( I am amazed by how many there are in Spain as a whole) I have an appointment at IB (Bernabeu) on Tuesday.  I hope you find this site useful for research - the ladies here and on other threads have been a goldmine of information.  Good luck with all your test results.

Quick question, does anyone know if you can be scanned when AF is here Sorry if TMI, but my AF was due a week ago, late I think because of my failed IVF cycle.  Just my luck arrives now, and part of my consultation at IB is to have a scan to check for cysts etc... If anyone has any experience of this, please le me know... Otherwise we will be going a long way for nothing...

Jaydi - thanks for your PM.  So much useful info - I am armed with hundreds of questions now. 

Hello Cat - I thought I would have to wait ages for AF after I had to terminate my pg, so I had acupuncture and was back on track within two weeks.  It's definitely worth a try when you just want to be able to move on.  Have you ever tried it?  Good luck with your FET.  

Hello to everyone else, and thanks for the welcomes, it's nice to be part of the thread!

Laura

x


----------



## RSMUM




----------



## bron11

Hi all, thanks for your replies.  I will follow this thread with interest, and I will have plenty of questions to ask in the near future.  So confused at moment as to where we go from here and so anxious about getting thyroid test results incase they show nothing and this contributes to me not knowing why my bbt is low.  

I got a reply from Alacanti clinic and INSTITUTO MARQUÈS and it appears to be around 10,000 euros for donor egg ivf - is this pricing about right?

Any help now and in future appreciated.

Hope everyone well.
Bron


----------



## Laura68

Hi All

Just back from Spain - had first consultation at Bernabeu in Alicante.  Nearly had meltdown after being left waiting in reception for AN HOUR AND A HALF!!  Apparently, they first of all forgot to tell anyone I was there, then the doc was in an emergency consultation, which no-one told us about.  We felt very upset, and thought this was not a good intro to the clinic.  However, when they realised what had happened, everyone was lovely, and really kind.  Finally got taken into see Doctor, who redeemed the situation - I honestly learnt more about what my problem is in the hour and half we were with him than I have done in the last two years of tx.  He was very nice, gentle, and explained everything really well.  Had a scan - really thorough, even measured blood flow to my womb, which was amazing to see, all looks fine, so we are starting our DE journey, it's official.  

Feel like I am taking a huge and terrifying leap in the dark - I mean I have no idea if this clinic is really any good, just going on what we have been told by them, my instinct and how we were treated (apart from the wait...).  They want to do a mock cycle this month, so that's the plan, so I guess I will get a clearer sense of what they are like.  I do a mock cycle to see how my lining builds up, have a couple of scans.  Meantime, they get on a find a donor to match me, then if everything goes to plan, I do the real cycle.  Feels like a looooong way off still, but it's good they are being so thorough as this is my first DE.  

Lexey - good news about your scan.  Hope your clinic gets all the info they need soon.  It's hard not being in control of all these important little details isn't it?

Bron - 10,000 sounds very expensive.  Have you got time to shop around a bit?  Do have a look at Instituto Bernabeu, also in Alicante - they are 7500 Euros, for everything except my drugs (About 200 Euros more I'm told).  Serum in Athens is 5,000 Euros, and Ceram in Barcelona is about 6000 I think??  So yours does sound pricey.  IB can be contacted on : [email protected]  if you want more info.  

Question:  can any one help... I was given a prescription today and tried to buy my drugs at the Alicante airport pharmacy, but they didn't have everything, or enough of some things, so I didn't get it.  Can I use a Spanish prescription in the UK?  If not, how do I get these drugs??

Also, has anyone had to find private scans in London at short notice?  If so where??

Thanks a lot.

Hello to Jaydi, Lesley, Cat and everyone else.

Laura x


----------



## ElleJay

Hi!

Lexey - bummer about your clinic, they are naughty for not passing the info on quickly as it's hardly difficult in this electronic day and age - I bet you paid for that scan too..... Hope they pull their fingers out today and you get to start your medication.

Bron - that seems a bit expensive to me, but maybe it's standard for the Spanish clinics?  My Greek clinic is 5500 Euros (it's in Crete), and the ones in Athens are similar too. Let me know if you'd like any info on them.

Laura - I know it feels like a huge leap into the unknown, but well done!  We have all been there with the doubts but then we find out that these foreign clinics are better than the UK.  Glad you feel good about the clinc you have chosen and I so hope it's all plain sailing for you from now on, but I'm not surprised you were in tears with the hour and a half wait - I still get tearful if I'm left sitting around for too long, and you can see how many cycles I've had!

Bonnie - I have bought you some earplugs to hand out to your horrid neighbours, so they will come over to you soon - as will the other item!

Lots of love to everyone

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## ElleJay

Ooops - Laura - forgot to tell you that The Birth Company in Harley Street will do scans at shortish notice, and that you will not find a UK paharmacy to fill a Spanish prescription.  So, you have to either ask your GP to write you out a private one for the meds (some will do this and some won't), or you need to fax it over to the lovely Monica at the Italian pharmacy in Milan and they will fill it and deliver it to you in the UK.

Good luck!

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## bron11

Hi all - info given very helpful greatly appreciate it, will continue to follow with interest.  
Lesleyj  - can you send me web address for clinic in crete please.  
I have emailed others mentioned and just waiting for reply.

Thyroid results dont appear to show anything, so yet again unexplained reason for infertility but also no explanation as to why my basal body tem does not get above 35.5 even when I think i am ov.

Hope all are well, pourding down here so deceided to knit a baby blanket and see if it will sell on ebay - going to try and self fundraise for future IVF - thinking positive!!


Good luck to all those going or having treatment
Bron


----------



## Jaydi

Hi Abroadies  

Bron - welcome!  Glad you are joining us.  Where are you looking at in Alicanti ?  There are a few clinics around there.  So sorry to hear you've just had a failed cycle - that's so hard.  I hope you get some answers from the tests - are your docs doing any others?  My ivf cycles at Ceram clinic in Marbella cost 5,600 euros.  It's difficult weighing up the different clinics isn't it?  Love the idea of paying for treatment by knitting baby blankets - what lovely vibes will be knitted into every stitch.

Laura - so glad your trip to IB went well.  In the UK we've always been kept waiting around 3 hours for each appointment - as standard not because they forgot us!!  Terrible what you get used to.  I'm sorry you had an upsetting start but everything else sounds so good.  It's great you are starting already.  It does take some courage to dive in doesn't it?  We have all had these feelings when we started off.  But i have only ever heard good things about IB - I think you are in very good hands.  I have always got my meds from the Italian Pharmacy - let me know if you want more details how to get them.

Lexey - not long now - thinking of you.  Hope you've got your clinic to sort the scan info.  How frustrating!  We asked our uk clinic to email some blood results once to Spain and they did a typo on the email so it never arrived !  Doesn't give you much confidence does it? 

Sasha - hope you're having a gorgeous holiday with your lovely girl.

Tous - so glad your bloods are all brilliant.   Well done you.  Sorry you're feeling poorly.  We're always desperate for symptoms but maybe not quite that dramatic!  Good luck for your scan on Friday.

Cat - hellooo!  How's it going?  Any sign of AF yet?  I'm still waiting and waiting and waiting.  So is DH if it means an end to the PMT from hell.    And I've had acupuncture!

Bonnie - hope you're getting settled.  Thinking of you.  

Rsmum - how is your darling little girl and her big sis?  

Me? - In limbo really.  We've decided not to go back to Ceram but don't know where to go next so it's a bit daunting all over again.  We're off to see the lovely Mr ******* this Saturday - I hope he has some answers for us.

Is it me or is it quiet round here?  Is everyone on holiday but us?  

Big hugs all  

Love Jaydi x


----------



## Jaydi

Sorry Lesley - you're not on your hols are you  .  I was just going to try and do something clever with lightbulbs and my number one abroadie fell off the bottom of my post.  Show's it's not the right time of the month to be clever.   I've obviously addled my brain today at the prospect of 198 thousand words.  Big hugs   Jaydi x


----------



## ElleJay

Hi!

Jaydi - I know you'd never forget me! Worried I got pushed off your bottom though.......

Bron - (and for anyone else interested) here is a link to the website for the clinic I go to in Crete (in the town of Chania) http://www.fertilitycenter-crete.gr/ They are a fab bunch of people there and I am always happy to answer any questions about them.

Lots of love

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## bron11

Jaydi Thanks for link just sent them an email trying to gather as much info as possible.  

I will probably have loads of questions re treatment and different clinics in future so appreciate all info given.

To all - have a good night, bron


----------



## bron11

Lesley J
I sent an email to clinic in crete last week but no reply.  From your experience how long would it take for them to reply?  Properly asked this question before how much would full treatment cost?  

Hi to everyone else, i am really bad at remembering names.  Hope everyone keeping well.  Bron


----------



## Boudicca77

Hello everyone. just wanted to introduce myself and say hi.  I'm doing my 2nd cycle in Barbados (4th this year), on day three of stim having a scan on friday.  Unfortunately on my own as husband can't get time off so be great to hear from anyone at the same stage or doing it on own etc.

Good luck and wishes everyone


----------



## Jaydi

Hi Abroadies

Bron - hope all your searching is going well.  

Lexey - how are you?   When do you think you'll be off?  I didn't book any flights until the clinic were more sure of EC day.  It costs a lot to change flights if the dates move.  Do they tell you when they think it's ok to book?  They should tell you from their experience when they think you need to be there.  I'm sorry you're worrying a bit about bleeding again but you should be fine this time.  It's hard isn't it?  

Boudicca - Welcome!  So glad you are joining us.  Good luck with this cycle.  It must be lovely having treatment in Barbados. I've only been there on holiday but have great memories of it and the people and would love to go back.  Sorry you're having to do this next one on your own but I bet they'll take great care of you it sounds like a very good clinic.  Good luck for your scan on Friday.  

Big hugs to all  

Jaydi xxx


----------



## Newday

I am now wondering whats going on with my body! MC 16th June on 23rd June HCG was 5 so it would take a few more days to come down to 0. But still no af I don't have menopause symptoms as far as I can tell but when will this af come ?

Keep getting cramps feels like she's on her way and then nothing.  It's not even as though I can have txc on this one anyway.

Do you think I should be concerned yet?

dawn


----------



## ElleJay

Hi!  

Bron - I know the clinic in Chania sometimes has problems with their e-mails (they send answers that don't seem to get through), so I would send your enquiry again.  I think they charge 5500 for donor egg treatment and 2500 for straight IVF.  If you want IMSI, it is an extra 200 Euros.

Dawn - I am sorry you are having this delay - when I had my miscarriage, my next AF arrived about 5 weeks later.  Can you have acupuncture as this is brilliant at bringing on AF?  Failing that, I would ask you Dr about taking Progesterone as I know that this is another way to get things moving again.  

Lexey - This last minute flight booking lark is a complete pain isn't it?  I have noticed that it's not just the fact it's peak season now, but the flight prices have gone through the roof.  I hope you are able to get something sorted soon.  I also know that once you have had a cycle with bleeding, it is impossible to not think about it happening again, but the statistics are on your side.... 

Jaydi - love to you and I hope you have recovered from your hectic weekend.

Boudicca - Welcome!  Barbados sounds a fantastic place to go for treatment, but I know what a cycle on your own is like, so take lots of books!  I hope you scan goes well on Friday.

Lots of love to everyone

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## bluebell

Hello everyone,
Just popped in to say hello and seen your message Dawn.  
I would say that you are already concerned, and that it enough for it to be only fair for you to get help.  Do you have a local clinic that you can go into and ask to be scanned and/or ask their advice ?  I think you are in the Midlands, and my parents live there and I have been to the ACU at Leicester Royal Infirmary and they are really nice there and might scan / help you, or you could ask your GP and he/she could send you to a gynae unit or something.  What is important is that you are worried and suffering, and the emotional pain of things not moving is tough .. I know, I have been there !  Maybe they will give you a D'n'C (sorry, but I'm not an expert).  
Despite all this, I am sure there is NOTHING to worry about medically.  I remember my consultant at my ACU here saying that it can take many weeks for the bleed to occur.   They did say to me that if I was concerned then I should go in again and they would do a DnC if I wanted (but my bleed came quite quickly then).
Thinking of you loads Dawn and sorry you are having all this stress ...just what you need eh ?? 
 

Had a quick skim (supposed to be working !!) and blimey what a lot of newbies !! Welcome to Lexie, Bron, Boudicca, Laura and any other newbies that I've missed, from a very golden oldie !!

Bluebell xxxxx


----------



## Newday

Thanks for the advice but she has finally turned up so will have FET in 6 weeks time approx. DH has his own way of bringing it on (if you know what I mean?)

More enjoyable too. Yes Bluebell I was concerned because I thought I might have gone into menopause

Thanks anyway

dawn


----------



## bluebell

TMI Dawn ... I'm just eating my lunch !!      

That's great news.  Roll on a successful FET for you.  

Bluebell xxx


----------



## Newday

LOL you make me laugh Bluebell

Dawn


----------



## ElleJay

Dawn - how could I have forgotten to add that one to my list?!!  Glad things are moving for you!

Love

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## RSMUM

lexey - if you can, just take long walk hun..somewhere peaceful...  ..i honestly think doing lots of walking and having my ff friends to chat to (sometimes at the same time! )..has helped me on this long journey..hang in there

xxx


----------



## Laura68

Hi everyone

Can anyone tell me how you keep sane while waiting for treatment?  I'm doing a DE mock cycle now, then hopefully the real thing, but it means I won't even get as far as ET til November, which seems such an agonising time to wait.... When I was still hoping to conceiev naturally, I felt I was surrounded by people all getting pregnant before me, so I was getting left further and further behind.  Then course you have to get used to that feeling when you start IVF.  BUt now everyone I have been communicating on FF and elsewhere seems to be getting on, life racing on, and I'm getting left behind again!!  I think I'm just feeling low because of the prospect of more treatment, and trying to stay positive about it is really feeling a struggle!  So, any advice on how you stay calm, stop being impatient and keep positive would be great!  ps sorry for all the self pitying moaning!!

Laura


----------



## cat68

Hi Lexey,
Good luck with your cycle at Irema, have you booked your flight yet? Hope you went for that long walk and it cleared your combustable head! 

Laura- Hi, Yes I'm having acupuncture so hopefully af will show up soon. Glad your consultation in Alicante went well after the long wait!! Good luck wih your mock cycle. 

Jaydi,
Are you still in limbo land with the whole tx? It's difficult to decide what to do next, good luck with whatever you decide. 

Boudicca,
Good luck with your tx in Barbados. What an exotic place to have tx! 

Dawn- Glad that Af finally turned up and your all set for your FET in a few weeks. May be cycling together as i go to Poland for my FET in a few weeks, af permitting! 

Rsmum,
The pic of little Lily is lovely, she's so sweet. Makes me ever so broody!! 

Lesley,
Hi hun, how you doing,? 

Hi also to Bron, Bluebell and anyone else I've missed. I'm just waiting for af to turn up then I can book my flight to Poland for natural FET. Hope those embie critters make the thaw!! 

Love and Hugs
Cat xx


----------



## bron11

Laura68
Hi not even at the stage of further treatment and my mind is so frazzled regarding where I go from here, further IVF, donor, treatment home while waiting for NHS or going abroad subject to funds.  Trying to such out a clinic abroad is also a strain, when I don't know in and outs, etc.  

If you find the secret to keeping sane, being positive let me know.
I went back to work today after 5 months off, I suppose this is one step towards normality for me.  Hopefully tomorrow when we get review for failed ivf, we will get some answers.  Any advice about what questions we should ask, tests to request - this would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks to all those who are offering support, and I will watch this thread with interest to see how all yous girls are coping, and getting on.  Good luck for those undergoing or starting treatment

Bron


----------



## Sasha B

Dawn, fantastic news that she has finally turned up!

Cat, hope AF is on her way for you too. I'd love to chat to you sometime again. When is best to call?

Laura, my heart goes out to you. I know too well that feeling of being left behind. It is heart breaking at times and it can be so difficult to keep upbeat when you're struggling so much. You feel like you're on the outside looking in.  Everyone else seems to fall preganat with such ease but it is dangled just out of your reach. I'm afraid there is no instant solution. You just have to be real with yourself and know what you can cope with & what you can't. What you're feeling is completely understandable and please don't beat yourself up. It is a type of grief. You're grieving for the child that you have so desperately wanted to be part of your lives for so long. All I can say is that you've found the right place. We've all been there and though it doesn't make the journey any easier, you are not alone. 

Lexey, I hope the walk helped.

Bloobs, how was your holiday? We have to catch up as well. Are you down in the Midlands anytime soon?

RSMUM, thinking of you & you lovely girlies.

AlmaMay, hope you are ok hun. Let's talk soon as well.

Love to all you other fab ladies.

Sasha xxx


----------



## Boudicca77

Hey all,  had a pretty crummy day - just feeling so rough (worse than on previous cycles - is it true that it gets more aggressive each time?)  I feel so negative about this cycle - almost went home today.  DH is irritating me no end by not really knowing whats's going on - it's our 4th cycle for crying out loud.  That and when i called him he was down the pub -arghh!!  DS is an absolute joy but has just learnt to walk and dropped one daytime nap so no chance of feet up. 

oh well my scan is on Friday so i will know then if I've responded - i blumming well hope so i can't have no more menopur (what happens when you've had the highest dose and still no folli's - does anyone know?)

sorry for the moan - will all sunshine and smiles tommorrow - probably xx


----------



## Laura68

Hello all

Thanks for the responses to my "how to stay sane" question.  I don't think we can!  BUt it's good to know we're all in the same boat.  

Sasha you're so right about feeling on the outside looking in.  I feel like the world is rushing on without me and DH.  we feel ever more detached from my group of friends. Thank god for FF!  You're also right about finding the right place!  Whatever me and DH have dealt with, there are others who's stories are far more complex, longer, sadder.  I really think all you women are f**k**g amazing! Scuse my French!

Bron - how are you getting on with your research?  It can be very stressful, but there is so much great info on this site, I hope you are finding answers to all your questions about clinics abroad.  How did it feel going back to work after 5 months away?  Probably pretty scary, but hopefully you will be back in the swing of it soon. Did you get some answers from your consultation??  Hope so.

Boudicca - ah, it's tough having a tiny lively DS and being on IVF drugs!  Have you ever tried Gonal?  My friend always gets poor response on Menopur but fab result on Gonal.  Maybe they cold swithc you if no response in your follies.

Hello Cat, Lexey, Lesley, RSMum, Bluebell, Dawn (good tip!) and all the others I probably haven't read far enough back about yet!!  Jaydi have PMd you hon.

Has anyone use Gynae Centre in London for private scans?  Are they any good?  Any other tips gratefully received!

Laura


----------



## three_stars

Just a quick read while the house is quiet for a few minutes.. lots of newbies so welcome to all of you.
Before I moved to DE I used Meopur and Gonal F ( or Puregon same thing) for follies.  

Laura-  in answer to your question about how to avoid going insane...well most of us don't or didn't  ( you will realize this once you get to know us all better!!     ).. .. but we all get through it all.. with lots of support from FF and Abroadies in particular. Hang in there.

bonnie


----------



## Jaydi

Hi Abroadies  

Laura - what fun that you had mistakenly thought we were all still sane.  It's marvellous what you can do with mirrors isn't it?  
Big hugs to you with this waiting game.  

Boudicca - how are you feeling today?   You are bound to worry about this cycle after the problems you've had before but I'm sure they are taking good care of you and keeping a good eye on you.  Good luck for your scan on Friday.  It's so unfair we can't be blissfully ignorant about it all and just sail through all the treatment.  If you had a DH who knew what was going on with the treatment then you would be a very rare couple indeed.  I think you fit in here on Abroadies just right - we all recognise what you're going through.  

Lexey - Great news that your donor has started her meds.  I think this means the EC should be between day 11-13 (if Monday is day 1). She should have a scan around day 7 and that will show if all is going well.  Well that's the general rule at Ceram.  Maybe it's different at your clinic - have they given you any guidance?  

Cat - how are you doing?  I'm waiting for AF too - waiting and waiting.

Lesley - lots of love to you. 

Love to Bluebell, Rsmum, Dawn, Bron, Tous and Bonnie  

Sasha - extra big hugs to you.  You describe this grieving process of waiting for our babies so perfectly.  Thank you for saying it. x x x  

I'm in shock this week.  I got my blood test results back from Mr ******* and have discovered my Natural Killer Cells are within the high range.  I asked him if this was why I had miscarried and he said yes and also why the other embryos didn't make it.  It has really hit me hard.  I am full of grieving for all that loss.  I have never been on steroids so no wonder they didn't make it.  I keep thinking I should have known about this sooner and got checked earlier. It's heartbreaking isn't it?  He recommends having the tests if you have 3 or more ivf failures not only with miscarriages.  It didn't even cost very much - I think £160 for the NK Cell test?  So I'm feeling quite lost.

I think we could all do with seeing the sun don't you?  

Love Jaydi x


----------



## AlmaMay

Hi Abroadies,

I've missed you all and was wondering what was going on because you are normally such a chatty bunch.   

Hi to all the new girls.     You've found the right place for support and information.  

Sasha and Lesley - We need to set aside a good time to chat.  Maybe it is me but our chats are never short!! 

Jaydi - I can completely sympathise with what you are going through.  You do all these tests for an answer to help make TX work.  When you do get an answer it can pack a double whammy.  You feel relief that you have the answer you hoped for and grief for the loss you've suffered.  I'm still struggling with the discovery (and removal) of my uterine septum.  It has caused us 14 years of IF misery and cost us 16 failed TXs and 1 MC.  It is a simple thing that if it had been found years ago it should have been removed.  I don't know if it was found previously but it should have been.  If we ever do have the family we have longed for it will be because I refused to stop looking for answers and trying.  I try to look forward to finally getting pg and having a family.  You could say that after all these years and surgery that I've never had a better chance for that happening but I'm still struggling with the lost time and TXs.  I think these feelings are only natural.

Crusoe - Are you still celebrating your adoption panel news?

Bonnie and RSMUM - Hope you both are enjoying your little ones this summer and getting some rest. 

Cat & Dawn - Hope AF turns up so you can start your FETs.  

Bluebell - Good to see you posting.  How are you?

Hi to all the other Abroadies WWAV, Giggly, Mini-me, Bunny, Safarigirl and everybody else.  

I finished my training contract on Friday and I'm now a solicitor.  Yeah!  I've gone back to my old job (which I like) and I'm looking for a solicitor job.  I'm not looking too hard at the moment because I want to try and relax this summer and try and enjoy it.   

I do have a question that you might be able to help me with.  Last month I had a 35 day cycle, CM arrived on CD16 but I wouldn't have ovulated until CD21.  My acupuncturist said that means that my folicle was ready because of the LH surge and subsequent CM but I didn't ovulate till 6 days later.  I thought about this today and it can't be a good thing having your folicle ready but not ovulating for 6 days.  Is there anything I can do to change this? I'm going to do some OPKs this month to get a better idea of when I am ovulating.  

Almamay


----------



## RSMUM

Jaydi and Alma - just wanted to send you both a load of    's..funnily enough ,my dh and i were talking about this the other night, we didn't give up, although we came very close to running out of money, he is more of a "numbers game " person but i reminded him of all the tests and various twists and turns of tx over the years.., i know exactly what you mean about mourning all the past tx's - my mum said to me the other day that this is the first summer i've not been tx'ing since i came back here to live..

hang in there girls....


----------



## bron11

Boudicca77 Not sure if this will answer your question, I was on high dose (600), at second scan where they check folli's they were not the right size.  They kept me on the drugs for a further two days and in end i had 9 eggs.  

Almamay - congrats on becoming a sol, here hoping you go all the way and make to Mag or Judge, need more women on the circuit!  What does CM mean.  Trying to pinpoint ovulation can i find be very hard, for me symptoms don't seem to tally at all.

Laura 68, put research for clinics on hold for the present.  Had review Cons feels we beat the odds by getting 9 eggs and 7 fert but states my age and high FSH could be the problem implantation.  He is not prepared to do any tests, does not believe there is problems with implantation or tests to identify this, doesn't view acupuncture any benefit, or taking time of work for stress.  Doesn't view Assisted Hatching increases success based on research he undertook in America.  He did say to try another cycle with our own eggs on a very very high dose but if I turn 40 and have not got to top of NHS  list then I will be kicked off.  His advice was if we go again and fails then to get on with our lives!!  Not sure how I feel about his comments.

Re work, no one has discussed my return, had no desk, got landed office duty on first day without being told, got socked today when getting a warrant.  Got told off by clerk of court for not abiding by their protocol, and then read on internal mail that my I was not even acknowledged with others who passed their post qualifying studies or invited to Awards ceremony.  Nearly bust into tears twice today and feel so stupid about it.  So to answer your question, nothing has changed in 5 months so I will have to  just get on with it as best as i can.

To top it all hubby said he is only prepared to have one more go at IVF.

Lexey - hope all goes well with donor

To everyone else hi, nice to able to read up on how things are going, even if I do forget people names!


----------



## ElleJay

Hi everyone!

Have to make this quick as there is on heck of a thunderstorm going on outside and the lights are flickering, which usually means the eleccy substation in the field next door is not well and is about to turn it's toes up!  Torch at the ready......

Almamay - Many, many congrats on being a fully fledged solicitor now, you have worked so hard for this - well done!  Maybe we should set a timer for our calls and only allow half an hour or something (but we're usually only warming up at that point!).

Boudicca - I hope your scan goes well on Friday - I think they can add in Gonal F or run the stims for a few more days if they need to, and just maybe your bod will surprise you anyway!

Lexey - At a very rough guess, I reckon that your ET will happen around 20th August.  Obviously am making assumptions that your donor will respond in textbook fashion!  And RSMum's advice about taking a long walk when all this drives you mad has always worked for me - as has retail therapy, but I do have a TKMaxx only 20 mins away.....good thing or bad thing?  You decide!

Laura - Sane?  Us lot?  Nah!  If you believe what you read in the newspapers, we're all reckless, selfish, desperate, obsessive, thoughtless, egg stealing harpies.  But for all that, we're still a pretty nice bunch!

Bron - is your consultant Fred Flintstone, as his attitude belongs in the stone age.....no wonder you want to change clinics.  You will not get that sh*t from ANY of the clinics we use abroad.  We can add his 'get on with your lives' comment to the great dustbin of life.  Sod him - and please feel free to quote me to him on that.  Also, it's really rough for you to be so ignored on your first day back at work - I sincerely hope it gets better once they get used to you being back - there is no excuse.  Hugs.

Cat - Hope your AF arrives soon so that you can get back out for your snowbabes.

Dawn - Hope you are planning your trip now that AF finally arrived.

Sasha - Did you have a great hol?  

Jaydi - I am so glad you saw Mr S and that he can help you.  As I have said to you - wait until the steroid munchies hit!

Bonnie - Hope the littlies are better soon, and that my alternative suggestion for disposal of their nappies helps neighbourly relations!

RSMum - love to you and your girls.

Well - if that's a short post, I'd hate to see a long one!  Eleccy is still on too, but wouldn't describe it as happy!  

Lots of love 

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## bron11

Lesleyj - thanks for that, second day worse, nearly burst into tears twice, for no real reason.  And have a few tears tonight, for no real reason, good job hubby at work.  Appreciate your support and hugs bron


----------



## Laura68

Dear Bron, omigod I can't believe the way your consultant talked to you.  These people have NO idea what it's like to be in our position.  You should never be spoken to in the way.  Yes, he might be right that with raised FSH, to get 9 eggs is very good indeed, but to tell you to basically give up is an awful, cruel thing to say.  What an idiot!  Just when you are feeling at your lowest ebb, you have to be treated by someone like that.  You mention "if I turn 40" - you are still very young, in your late 30s (as I keep telling myself  )  -  you have plenty of time to continue this journey if you want to continue.  I think one of the things you will find from reading all our stories is that all of us have had to be a little selective about who is around us - we've all had to stay away from ignorant doctors, friends who say the wrong thing, even family who don't understand.  It's a form of self preservation.  I totally agree with Lesley - your consultant is stoneage and you will never get that attitude from private treatment, particularly abroad.  In fact the attitude is quite different - it's all about the maybes, not the maybe nots.  It sounds like you need a little rest before thinking about starting up again, but please come here and ask any questions you like - we are all human unlike your stupid cons .  Grrrrr.

As for your work, it sounds very hard to have gone back at all, especially to have found no support, or even a desk for you.  You poor thing.  Hopefully, you will settle back into it in due course.  I hope you have a couple of nice mates there who you can rely on.  And if not, then go home in the evening, have a good therapeutic little cry, a nice glass of wine, and think, sod them! FF is here for you.  

You also say DH will only go one more time.  Well that's good that he is up for another go, and don't forget, we all think we're only capable of doing this once, twice, three times when we start.  He's obviously found the disappointment very hard to cope with, you with IF you realise you can only take it one day at a time, and who knows how you will feel in a year.  I think don't worry right now about looking too far into the future.  The important thing is to start to feel better at work and more confidant again, to recover from your cycle, and keep coming here to see what your options are.

AlmaMay - that is great news, congrats!  Ooooh a solicitor!!  How nice too that you can carry on having a lovely summer.  As for your ovulation, my friend has a similar thing -she knows from pee sticks that she has the LH surge which triggers ovulation on a certain day, but when she had follicle tracking, she didn't actually ovulate until 4 days after her LH surge.  She has hormonal issue and her own view of it is that she does not produce enough HCG, which is the thing which makes you ovulate and triggers progesterone, which in turn is the thing that helps implantation.  She has been given extra HCG on ov day to make the egg pop out.  Also, her acupuncture has helped regulate her cycle. Sorry can't help more, but hope that's useful.

Lesley - we saw the storm too last night.  Wow I have never seen such amazing fork lightning in the UK before!

Jaydi - I hope you are feeling OK as the news sinks in. As you know, we also were told news on our IB visit which has left me feeling like I'm grieving for all those lost uears, but also that we have an answer now.  I so feel for you having had all that tx when a simple test might have shown why it kept not working, I really do.  Hopefully, you wil be able to gather yourself soon and think about where to go next, somewhere with a good healthy approach to steroids.  It's great you are going to be properly supported next time.

Lexey you're right - everyone here is an inspiration.  I don't know how people keep going, but it helps me to keep on when I see others are.  It's weird, I was saying to my friend last night, until you have IF you are totally oblivious to this whole other world.  It's like a huge community of women all helping each other.  I really find that amazing.  I especially like seeing tickers like RSMum's - that's what keeps us all going!  


Hello to everyone else.  I'm up so early today as DH had to go to the airport.  Right.  Must make a cup of tea!

Laura


----------



## ElleJay

Hi! 

Bron - sorry to see that day two was just as bad, are they still ignoring you, as this is a form of bullying and should not be tolerated.  Are you feeling strong enough to complain to your HR dept, as you shouldn't have to go through this.  Hugs again.

Lexey - sounds like retail therapy will be next on the list if a long walk hasn't worked.  Alternatively, is there anything you need to do that you will really have to concentrate on (with me it's listing receipts for DH as he's self employed) as I find that it pushes the IF stuff aside for just a little while, and the break from the constant pressure of that really helps.  Hope the scan on Monday means you can book the flights etc. as I am sure you will feel better once you have plans in place. 

Off the the airport to pick up DH as he has a three day weekend at home scheduled - I'm so happy I won't even mind that he will be hogging the laptop (I will log on when he's asleep or something)!

Lots of love

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## Jaydi

Hi Abroadies

AlmaMay thanks so much for your lovely supportive post.  I'm so sorry you are having such a tough time.  You are so right - relief and grieving all at once - it's so hard isn't it?  After all these years it's not surprising these things hit us hard.  I think it would be different if we now had our babies in our arms - we could be more philosophical about the journey but we still have this emptiness even with a few answers finally.  But we are resilient women whatever it feels like right now and it seems to me the ones who refuse to give up are the ones who finally do get there.  Big hugs my dear.  I'm rooting for you.  
Sorry I don't know about ovulation coming so long after CM.  I used to use those Persona test kit systems with the red/green lights that you have to use the other way round   and I got to know my cycle and had a dull pain and then sharp pain and blood that went with it.  I never knew ovulation could come later than the surge.  But i have never had the 14 day thing.  I would get my egg symbol on day 10 and then AF would be day 26/27.  Sorry I'm not being much help here.  Well done finishing your training!!    

Rsmum - thank you so much for the hugs.  Your story is what is keeping me going!  You are right there are twists and turns aren't there?  I have everyone telling me I should stop now and although I try to be thick skinned about all that it's still hard.  People outside IF don't realise the twists and turns - they just think I'm deluded.

Boudicca - hope you're doing ok and the scan has gone well today.  

Bron - I am so furious about the insensitive and ignorant comments you've had from that Con.  Sadly we all have met 'experts' like that.  Keep away from him there are plenty more doctors out there who can help you get your baby.  No wonder your hubby said he's nearly had enough.  But don't worry about that.  He's just coping the only way he knows how and it's great he feels able to have another go - especially after the con was so negative.  I feel certain when you see a real specialist then your DH will get the boost he needs to keep going and feel optimistic.  Sorry to hear work has been so rotten - what a week!  

Lexey - Thinking of you!  Can you get a good deal on those TKMaxx  designer straight-jackets if you order in bulk for all your Abroadies buddies?    I'll take two for DH and me.

Lesley - Hope we're cycling together and we can talk each other down from munching through the whole larder.    Hope you're having a fabby long weekend with DH.

Laura - Big hugs to you.   It must have been a bombshell when you got that news in Spain and it takes time to come to terms with it doesn't it?  Thanks for all your support - I'm so glad you're an Abroadie - your posts are really special.  

Love to Sasha, Cat, Bluebell, Dawn, Tous, Bonnie, Mrs Bunny  and all Abroadies

Have a lovely weekend.  I need to sort out my outfit for BF's wedding next weekend - I'm sooooo excited.  What do we think - hat, fascinator or naturelle?  

Jaydi xxx


----------



## bluebell

Just a quickie from me to give a belated   to Jaydi for being so brave with the test results.  Yes, you are right, it is good to have something concrete to work on, but I can see how you must be fed up that you didn't find that out before. What us your next step ?  What is the treatment to bash these cells ?    Sorry, ignorant of this    I really hope thongs get sorted for you now and then you can forge ahead with the next cycle with the aggressive cells well and truly beaten into submission !   .  You are such a lovely thoughtful lady.  You deserve the best help you can get.

Love to everyone else,
Bluebell xxx


----------



## bluebell

Yes Jaydi, hope you get those thongs sorted ... and the leopard skin number too !!!     
Well spotted Lexey !
Bloobs xxx


----------



## three_stars

Alma May-  Congrats to you!  You are one smart lady!  ( even if you can't do maths!!    )
  CM= cervical mucus for who ever asked.
Jaydi-  Been there a few times over the years.. the shock of finding out a problem and thinking about all the wasted years or time or money that could have been avoided if only the DR or other medical person had spotted it or had listened to what you were saying.  I don't do well myself with letting go  so it still upsets / angers me to think back on the losses... but on the other hand if I had not hung in there and kept at it I would never have ended up with any of my children!!  SO that is the other way to look at things.  Also I did not have advise and info from FF or the internet on the first many years of tx so you are leaps ahead already with that.  ANd knowing that steriods can solve this means it is potentially not a problem too difficult to overcome.  That is the good thing.  So try to feel good in this new knowledge and be excited to try again.  

Bron-  I had several GYN/fertility DRs basically say similiar and despite the initial shock I just did not believe them.  40 is not at all too old. Thankfully at some point I found out about IVF abroad and all things related online and carried on on my own.  I now know much more about it all then all but the most involved fertility DRS.  (Like most of us here do now!!)  You must absolutely not listen to this person or anyone that tries to dissuade you.  Follow your own instinct, research online so you feel more confident about all procedures, etc., and find yourself a good supportive IVF specialist ( perhaps not easy at home but very possible abroad).

Lesley-  that was definitely not short    We had the storm here too and it work me up with raining running down the bathroom extractor which now does not work.  I seriously got up to look out in the hall at 5 am as it was raining so hard I started thinking it would come through my front door!!!!  Also was very worried about DD at camp as there was some mention about sleeping in tipis one night!!!  ( Sadly 2 young girls at camp died in France that night when a tree branch fell on their tent)    We also had a tornado hit in North France this week and damaged 700 homes, 200 completely detroyed.. very weird!!  SO I take these storm warnings very seriously now. 
Have a nice long weekend cuddled up with DH!!!!

Twins have had diarrhea all week but no fever. has been a few rough evenings of crying though. Went through an entire jumbo pack (105) diapers in 5 days!!   yikes!

Hello to all abroadies I missed!
Nite,

Bonnie


----------



## bron11

Lexey, nice hot bath, cup of warm milk and try to de-stress - easier said than done.  Hope it works out. Bron


----------



## three_stars

Dear Lexey,

My best advice ( in a do as I say but not as I do sort of way) is to get off the internet as it will only wind you up more.  Try to do something you can do furiously like raking the yard or clearing out a closet.  Then you will get out some frustration and accomplish something.  Or trying a boxing bag at the gym.. or use your DH if he is irritating you   
  

You need to climb some stairs or watch the triathalon or do a suduko or something.... anything but "watching the kettle boil" so to speak.  
So that said I will see you logged off until tomorrow right     Well probably not if you are like the rest of us.  But seriously try to shake off this weight you are under.  Maybe have a half glass of wine and big nap  That would give you a bit more energy when you need to get back on top of things.

Or try designing a specially made FF straight jacket... orange of course!!!   


No use looking at the flights until you can actually book one; same with the hotels.  I used to spend ages agonizing over the travel plans.  In the end it is not what is importnat... What is important is that you try to be calm, peaceful, stressfree and PMA ( ANd I know saying that that is is stressful just trying to be stressfree!!!! )  But do try and find a way.

Bonnie

PS  One twin fine now ( just teething already) and the other ok if still having the runs but currently sleeping peacefully after a lovely fun bath.. now my turn if I can hop in the shower before DS starts crying!!!  Off I go... really need it!!!!


----------



## RSMUM

soo excited 4 u lex!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jaydi

Hi Abroadies

Lexey - are you ok?  What a time you've had!  We all know what it's like waiting for news like that - your little red men said it all.  Great news that all is going well with your donor.  So have you got a date to fly now?              

Bonnie - hope you've survived the nightmare of the runs!  How many diapers!!   Big hugs to you all.  Thanks for your support about our immune problems news.  It is strange feeling hopeful and grieving all at the same time.  I definitely feel more optimistic this week now the news has sunk in a bit.

Bluebell - thanks for your lovely message and the hug.  Our next step is to find a clinic that support immunological treatment.  Dr ******* has given me a prescription for steroids, heparin and junior aspirin (prednisolene and fragmin).  I've never taken these before so it's all a bit daunting at the moment.  Wish I could find two doctors who agree on what my blood results mean and what I should do next!  

Love to all  

Jaydi xxx


----------



## ElleJay

Hi!  Well, DH has headed off back to France so I can get online at last!

Lexey - you've had a helluva weekend waiting for info, but after all that, what a good lining result to get! What is it with these clinics and passing the results on - why do they all find it so difficult?  Hopefully not long now before you are able to book things.....

Jaydi - Get two Dr's to agree?  Novel idea - I like it - do you think it might catch on?  Remember to shop around for the best price on the Heparin for your private prescription as it's quite pricey stuff.

Bonnie - water coming down the extractor fan in your bathroom would have really worried me too - I presume there wasn't any water in the corridor when you looked out?  Good job you didn't move to a basement flat if you think about it! 

Bron - how are you getting on at work now - I really hope things have improved?

Between me and Bonnie, it's obviously bad neighbour time.  Some of you may remember that I was complaining last year about my next door neighbour who had his girlfriend working as a prostitute from his house.  Lovely.  Well, he's decided to set up a complete woodworking station in MY (oops - sorry DH - our!) courtyard, poncing off my (etc. etc.) eleccy supply and has covered my (yes, it is mine) car in sawdust.  He complained that DH had strimmered the weeds in the courtyard and got a bit of plant splat on his car!!!  Good job I'm not on the steroids at the moment or else it would look like a scene from CSI out there!  What can you do with someone like that?  He really brings out the worst in me, and I'm usually a fairly reasonable person.........Bonnie - got any poopy nappies spare?

Ah well, back to the anger management books - 

Lots of love

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## ElleJay

Hi Lexey - don't panic - they can coast you with the medication to wait for your donor, and  things can change a lot for her too with a few more days stimms.

Maybe you could take your frustrations out on my neighbour!!

Sleep tight!

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## safarigirl

Hello everyone, and all newbies, felt like i havnt posted for ages ......  went away for a lovely holiday, relaxed and enjoyed been out of london, traffic etc, and being in greener beautiful pastures ... so good for the soul .....

Lexie, dont worry your donor will be ready, and they will keep you ready with medication (easier said than done, but i think doctors are used to this not working ou always on the date)

Almamay you clever thing you ... big congrats to you ..... its lovely to read of abroadies doing so well out there ....

Just wanted to touch base and say hello to everyone, and will post some more personals when caught up with everyones news ...

For the new people out there, welcome, you've come to a wonderful place to share your journey, have some laughts, get support etc ... by the way i'm an old abroadie!!!!


----------



## ElleJay

Hi Lexey - yep, blame the hormones - Oestrogen can send anxiety levels through the roof, and you are more than welcome to come and sort the horrid neighbour out for me if it helps calm your nerves!  I have actually just resorted to a solicitor today - but can always cancel him if you'd rather do the honours!!

Hi to the lovely Safarigirl - so glad you had a good 'unwind' holiday away from the big smoke!

Lots of love

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## bron11

Lesley J
Work ok, just getting on with it, not seen my AM yet, supervision on Thursday - he just emailed me to "weclome me back".  I took today off to see my GP and discuss immune issues as highlighted by Dr Beer, showed her list of level one test, none being done.  Does not view I have thryroid prob.

She is writing to see if I can get second opinion with another doc at Fertility Clinic, She was very nice and admits this not her field of knowledge and that I need to discuss issues with a specialist but given one Fertility Centre in NI for NHS dont hold out much hope for a successful review, if we get one.

OH well, hope everyone else well and not getting too stressed.  Bron


----------



## ElleJay

Hi Bron - glad that work has improved to an 'ok' level, as it sounded horrendous last week.  I suppose the 'welcome back' from your AM is better late than never?

I am sorry your GP is being so unhelpful (how many times have I written that to people on the this board?) - why do they have to make all this so much more difficult than it already is?  You sound so fed up.  I hope the consultant she refers you to at the Fertility Centre is a little more switched on and understanding and can actually get things moving for you.  It makes me annoyed and is so frustrating that the UK is lagging behind other countries in their understanding of all this.  

Take care

Lots of love

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## bron11

Thanks LesleyJ

I have sent online virtual visit to Reprofit just to see what they say.  Trying to keep all bases cover for furture treatment.  

Have good night all Bron


----------



## Boudicca77

Hey everyone  - havn't posted for a while as been on such a downer didn't think it was right to inflict it on you guys and your positive thinking but been for a scan today and it's looking good - 16 folies all about 20mms and EC booked for Friday.  Best of all DH is arriving back on the island this afternoon so will be able to take me to EC and supply fresh tadpoles as opposed to frozen.  

There seems to be a lot of stress on this board just now so sending lots of calming wishes and prayers (especially you guys Bron and Lex) -along with the usual baby dustxx


----------



## Boudicca77

Loads of luck Lexey                 
Lots of deep breaths too xx


----------



## ElleJay

Hi Lexey - brilliant news! Glad your donor has got a date for ec and I really hope it all goes well.  Only a few more days - hang in there!

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## Jaydi

Hi Abroadies

Lexey - I'm thrilled to hear your news.  All this waiting is so hard I know - we've all been through this a few times now and it doesn't get any easier.  You really can relax now and look forward to seeing the sun in Alicante.      

Boudicca !!  Wonderful news.  We are all envious and wish we could make 16 excellent follies.  Will be thinking of you tomorrow!  Good luck.  So glad DH is with you now too.      

Bron - I hope work is bearable.  I'm sorry your doc doesn't know anything about fertility.  Sadly the one's who do are few and far between.  My doc said his expertise was family planning.  But I soon realised he means how to avoid having an unplanned family rather than how to actually make it happen.  I've changed docs now - it's hard when you know a hell of a lot more than they do.  

Lesley - Hope you're going to be able to get things sorted with your neighbour soon.  You really don't need that nonsense when you start the meds!!  Yes you're right - how many times do we say ' sorry to hear about your GP' !!  

Safarigirl - So glad you had a lovely holiday with your darling little girl.  That's a proper holiday isn't it?  I know what you mean about seeing green being good for the soul.  I often direct people to our house by coming off the motorway the long way round so they drive through the green hills to get here and not through the city.  I write at the bottom of my directions that this way is 'good for the soul'.  Mostly they ignore me and take the shorter route that their sat nav recommends where they sit in traffic jams all the way.  But occasionally they do take my route and arrive all smiles.  

Right - I'm off shopping for a wedding hat - never looks quite right with a rain mac underneath does it?  

Love to all Abroadies!


Jaydi xxx


----------



## ElleJay

Jaydi - happy hat hunting - I think it most definitely will have to be waterproof or have a huge brim to provide wide coverage (but then you'll get other people standing under it)!  I had one that was white with a navy ribbon winding round it and trailing down my back (it's OK - no need to call the style police - it was the late 80's)  and it peed with rain on the day I wore it and the navy ribbon started to splat it's colour all over the white jacket I was wearing......not a look to be recommended!

Love

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## bluebell

Just popped in to see how everyone is.

Wey hey Lexey - you are off very soon then ! Really happy for you.     Lots of deep breaths & country walks before you go then .... and I always find crappy TV to take my mind off things works wonders ... nothing like a good episode of Gok's Fashion Fix etc to help tx nerves.

Lesley, you could send that hat in to Gok ...he would luuurrrrv it.

Jaydi .. hello lovely one.  I'd drive through the hills any day !  It's funny you say tha ... I send people th scenic greeny-hilly-heathery-woody route too, but thought it was just me that was mad !

Boudicca ... that's a fab basket of eggs you are brewing there .. well done ! 

Love to everyone else too !

Bluebell xxxxxx


----------



## Jaydi

Lesley so glad I had already been shopping before I saw your post - I'd have been even more indecisive if I'd worried about the colour running down my back!!   Nightmare.  And I did try a couple that could have sheltered a few of my friends as well.   Anyway I've changed my mind completely and gone for a silk flower surrounded by feathers - it's nicer than it sounds honest.  But if it rains will all the feathers droop and stick to my face??   Now i've just got to practice walking in my high heals and I'm sorted.  That's if I don't break my leg first - the dog is obsessed with the sparkly straps and keeps lunging at my feet.

Bluebell - no it's not just you who is mad.  And it's a good test to see who takes our advice and can have some fun along the way.  

Good luck tomorrow Boudicca !!      

Bon Voyage Lexey.    

hugs to all

Jaydi xxx


----------



## bron11

Thanks Boudicca - greatly appreciated.  Thinking of you, all best for treatment.

Lexey good luck, lots of positive thinking coming your way.

Got my AF, to top it all my hubbie forgot our 4th aniversary last night, thought we got married in Sept - not sure who he married!!! Love him all the same.  Made him feel guilty low by having his bath run roses and other flowers, wine, pressie and dinner cooked.  Maybe he will rememeber next year!!  

Hi to everyone else, and thanks - reading this thread does cheer me up, gives me some laughs, so greatly appreciate it.  Bron


----------



## ElleJay

Hi!  Bron - Happy Anniversary!  He'll only forget it the one year I promise - one of our lads at work did the same thing and now has so many reminders posted around his office you wouldn't believe it! 

Jaydi - hadn't come on here when I PM'd you, so I now know how the hat buying went!  Laughed at your woofer lunging at your sparkly shoes though as it is a typical dog trait and I can just picture it happening!

Bloobs - Ah, the 'scenic route' - known as the 'spoof route' in our household - DH has just called me to get directions as he has come off the M25 early due to a jam and can't remember how to get home from where he is!  It is completely different for me I suppose as I grew up in this area and he grew up in Catford - but we have been here three years!

Lexey - how are you getting on?

Almamay - special hugs to you.

Bonnie - Hope to see you again soon, waiting to hear on DH's flat rental

Lots of Love

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## Boudicca77

Oh my god Lexey don't be silly!  Great news about the EC.   .  Mine is today guys in about one hour 45 so fingers crossed.  I've got the most horrendous earache/infection so have been up since 4am  but i'm hopeing that antibiotics they ive me for the EC will clear it up.  

hoping to get a few more eggs than last time as only got 3 from 10 folis.  wish me luck guys xx


----------



## ElleJay

Hi!  Just managed to nab the computer for five mins as DH is home again and has been hogging it ever since he walked through the door!

Boudicca - really hope that your ec went well and so sorry that you have an earache - ask the clinic if they can give you something heavy duty antibiotic wise for a couple of days before your embies go back in, as you don't want to have a temperature or anything at that time.  

Hope everyone has a great weekend -

Lots of love

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## ElleJay

Hi!  Just wondering how Boudicca and Lexey are getting on?  I think you should both have embies on board now?  Good luck, loads of positive vibes coming your way and keeping fingers crossed for you both.

Jaydi - hope you had a fantastic weekend at your friend's wedding and stayed dry!

Love and hugs to everyone on here

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## RSMUM

I'm back from London so back on-line properly and also wondering how the 2wwers are doing.Had a lovely time but nice to be home..need to try to get back into some sort of routine really but can't see it happening until r goes back to school..hope you are all ok..

xxx


----------



## bron11

Lexey welcome back and good luck


----------



## Jaydi

Welcome home Lexey!    Well done.  Good luck and hope your 2WW whizzes by.  Hope you've got some lovely things to do to pass the time.      

Boudicca - hope all went well on Friday.  Thinking of you.      

Bron - hope you had a happy anniversary - once DH remembered!!  Ours is the day before my birthday so my DH has a really stressful time that week but then he can relax for a whole year.  

Lesley - promise to tell you all about the wedding - once I recover!!  Talk about burning the candle at both ends.  The weather was good in the end!  My feathers stayed perky all day - even my hot flushes couldn't dampen the day.

Rsmum - Glad you had a lovely time in London.  It is nice to be home too isn't it?  We only went away for the weekend but feel like we've been away for weeks!  

Love to all Bluebell, AlmaMay, Larkles (not long now!!), Safarigirl, Bonnie, Laura (how's the mock cycle going?), Dawn, Cat (any dates yet?), Sasha, Tous and the lovely Mrs Bunny x x x  

Big hugs 

Jaydi xxx


----------



## Newday

Jaydi

thanks for asking I am waiting for af to start FET. It should be around 31st Aug if on time have to just wait and see
Dawn


----------



## Jaydi

Dawn - that's great news!  Not long at all.  Thinking of you  Jaydi x


----------



## Penelope Positive

Hi everyone,

Just actually managed to find some time for a change and wanted to jump on to say hello to everyone.  Am massively behind on everyones's news but will try to catch up.

Its lovely to see some familiar names still although I guess thats a mixed blessing as for many of you, like me, it means you havent had your success yet but inspiring to see so many still trying.

We are having a little break at the moment (and gosh is it nice not having various drugs pumping around my body!) having had our 5th DEIVF failure a month or so ago and are looking at how we can try to make improvements to our chances for our next attempt - if we decide to go for it.  Am certainly going to try getting NKCells tested after reading Dr. Beer's book and am making some changes to diet etc to see if that will help but we are also hoping to get to Blastocyst stage next time around having had 5 failures with donor eggs and three with my own.

Anyway just wanted to say hi and hope everyone is fighting this rotten weather and keeping their spirits and hopes high.

Love and hugs as always

Pen
xxx


----------



## bluebell

Pen, soooooooooo lovely to hear from you.  I don't blame you for taking a break, and you will no doubt come back the stronger and better informed for it !  I wish you all the best of luck and hope you enjoy the rest of the 'summer' !
By the way, I would say you qualify as a 'Golden Oldie', so take a look that the thread, also on tx abroad.  It's for those of us who have been around on here for a while (nothing to do with age !!) and for talk about things other than tx, ie general chat .  Hope you will join the thread.
Bluebell xxx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Hi Bluebell!

Yes am definately an oldie and a golden one at that so have jumped over and joined up - thanks for that 

Have a quick question if anyone can help.  We have moved house recently from Hampshire where we had the support of Wessex Fertility in Southampton to now just outside of Coventry in Warwickshire so ideally (albeit reluctantly) I need to find a more local UK clinic who would be prepared to do blood tests, scans etc for me even though our treatment is abroad.

Does anyone live in this area and can recommend anywhere?

Thanks all

Pen
xx


----------



## Newday

try CRM at coventry

Dawn


----------



## Penelope Positive

Thanks Dawn, have dropped them an email.

Pen
xx


----------



## Sasha B

Hi Girls,

Pen, its lovely to hear from you again. I hope the break does you the world of good and gives you time to focus on things other than tx. I hope the immunology testing shows up something that can be treated as well.

Dawn,      here's a special AF dance for you.

Bloobs, hello my love.

Lexey & Boudicca, I hope the 2ww passes quickly for you and that its not too stressful. 

Lesley, AlmaMay and any other September cyclers, not long now!!!

Hi to Debs, Safarigirl, Bron, Crusoe, Jaydi, Bonnie and all the other fab ladies on here.

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## RSMUM

Pen - lovely to hear from you again.

Sasha - can't believe it's not long now until you go out to meet the lovely Stepan      

sorry not much time to post - just checking on the 2wwers and popping in to see how you all are.

It was lovely to be in London - fantastic to meet WWAV and SFG   ..hope to meet again very soon.

Is it     all over the country? so miserable here, even the hens have gone on strike


----------



## Newday

awwwwww thanks sasha just want to arrive on time or even a couple of days late would be fine

dawn


----------



## Penelope Positive

Havent been around for months and then all of a sudden cant keep away 

Quick thank you to everyone who posted me a hello after my absence from the boards, its lovely you all welcoming me back.

Am on my own for the weekend which is actually really nice and been trying to repay some FF currency by posting some hopefully helpful comments on some of the other boards the last couple of days.

Looks like my lovely UK clinic are going to be able to help with my NKcells investigation its just something I want to do even if it doesnt show anything it will be one more thing off the list to try and solve why things are not working for us.

Hope everyone has a lovely long weekend, looks like the weather might even be brightening up a bit 

Cheerio for now

Pen
xx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Pen - lovely to hear from you! Good news that your clinic will help with the NK cells investigations.

Hope that all the Abroadies have a good weekend,

Jules 
xx


----------



## RSMUM

pen-glad the clinic will help - that's exactly the way I got through my tx's - trying to investigate every avenue and then hopefully cross it off the list  to you

jules - how are you doing? hope you are ok..

we're well,but we're having hen problems - turns out I'm not the only one with no eggs around here  

hope you all have a good weekend

xx


----------



## Ms Minerva

RSMUM - on the chicken front, it is normal for them to stop laying, they always have a little break each year and very often they will go in to a moult as well. Do IM me if you want to talk chickens!  

Jules
xxx


----------



## bron11

Lexey enjoy your time out, fingers still crossed Bron


----------



## bluebell

Interesting stuff cut and pasted form a post by from Clary Rose ......

Just doing a bit more research and it seems, Southern Ireland does not have the same laws as UK and that their donations are all anonymous, akin to Europe    

The Sims clinic  sims.ie run an egg donation programme and they have DONORS WAITING  in Ukraine however you only need to visit Dublin -  another reason/excuse to go to this great city - it's worth looking at their website and the nurse I spoke with was so helpful.  

There is also a natural fertility centre at Cobh, Nr Cork  (where the Titanic sailed from, maybe not a good comment.....on reflection    )  They offer weekend long packages of fertility enhancing special pampering and preparation.  The accommodation on site looks very nice and just the sort of place for a couple to get away from it all amongst all this madness. 

Both Dublin and Cork are so easy to get to, too!

Hope this helps someone out there! 

cr


----------



## Newday

JHey Bluebell does this mean your looking at txc again?

Dawn


----------



## bluebell

Hello Dawn,
No, it was just posted on the Goldne Oldies thread, which wasn't the right place for it, as we don't talk about tx particularly on Golden Oldies, so I moved it to here !
Bluebell xxxx


----------



## Newday

oh OK Dawn


----------



## cat68

Hi Abroadies,

Just to let you know that I'm going to Poland for FET tomorrow. Got a smiley face on my clearblue digital ovulation kit today so that means I'm due to ov tomorrow and then hopefully ET 2 days later(that's if the embies survive the thaw)

I will catch up with personals tomorrow, as I haven't been on the thread for a while and I see a few new faces posting. 

Good luck to everyone on the 2ww and those that are starting tx soon. 

Lots of love
Cat xx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Good luck Cat!!!

Jules 

xxx


----------



## bluebell

Good luck Cat from me too       
Bluebell xxx


----------



## Newday

Good Luck cat

Love Dawn


----------



## Jaydi

Morning Abroadies  

Hope everyone is having a good bank hol weekend.

Cat!!!  So thrilled you are off to Poland.  I have everything crossed for you.  Good luck!      

Lexey - Hope all it going well on your 2ww - great that are having a change of scene with your sis.      

Boudicca - I hope you're doing ok.      

Pen - It's good to see you back.  So sorry to hear of your DEIVF failure last month - that's so hard.   I hope you get some answers with the new tests.  I've also been doing some more tests (this time with Mr *******) and was shocked to discover I have NK Cells within the high range.  It's hard to think about all those cycles and how they didn't stand a chance.  Still hopefully with steroids we will get there now.  I hope you get some answers.  Being told you're just unlucky doesn't help much does it!!  We've also been taking a break and it feels great to be off the meds doesn't it?  I think I was on something for most of the year.

Lesley and Bonnie - hope you're having a great weekend.  

Hi to Bluebell, Jules, Dawn, Bron, RsMum, Sasha, Mrs Bunny, AlmaMay, Larkles, Safarigirl, Laura, Tous x x x and all Abroadies

We have a day to ourselves today.  Yesterday was the in-laws - and we survived!!  Actually they're not too bad but each time we visit they invite BIL  and his family over too and we could do without it really - but yesterday it was just mum and dad.  What a relief.  Need to work out a way to only see them each time without causing huge offense.  If I never hear BIL opinions again then it will be too soon. 

Big hugs everyone.  Hope you're having fun  

Jaydi xxx


----------



## Newday

Hey jaydi

we have the same problem when we visit they ivite BIL and SIL and we cannot cope with them. We too try and find ways round it

ha ha

dawn


----------



## bron11

Goodluck Cat and to others going through treatment presently Bron xx


----------



## cat68

Thanks, Bluebell, Jules, Dawn, Jaydi and Bron for your good luck messages, it's really good to know you care. 

I'm in Poland now and had appt this afternoon. ET will be on Wed as i ovulated today. I actually got 5 frosties at different stages of development grade 1/2. Thought it was only 3!! More to choose from I hope. Been having visions that they won't make the thaw. Have to think pos thoughts   . To keep me positive do you know anyone who had a successful pg with grade 1/2 embies as consultant has given me a 15% chance of success, bearing in mind the early loss last time.

Cheers
Cat xx


----------



## bron11

Hi cat - i think someone on the Ireland thread has just got preg with grade b eggs, but not 100% sure.  Keeping fingers crossed, look after yourself and try and de stress as much as is possible Bron


----------



## Laura68

Hello Abroadies

I've been off the thread for a while and just popped in to see how everyone is doing and realised there are loads of people I didn't meet when I was last posting, so hi to all the Abroadies I've not yet met!

I'll try and keep up....

Cat - congratulations, 5 frosties is a great number for the clinic to be able to choose from.  I know another lady who had 1 low grade embryo, was told not to both having it put back, and now has a baby, so yes, you can get pregnant from any grade.  Obviously the chances are better the stronger the embie, but I have found that docs like to blind you with stats, and in fact they just end up causing confusion and worry.  I think you have to just ignore the stats when you get this far - the other way of looking at 15% is that it's something like a 1.5 in ten chance of success, which seems much higher!  So try not to worry, and stay focussed on the fact you have 5 potential embryos, which is more than many of us get with fresh IVF!  Good luck for ET xxx

Hi Jaydi - snap, we had a day with the ILs too.  I do love them both dearly - they are very kind and thoughtful, but we went for a long walk and each of them took it in turns to pounce on me while DH was distracted to ask me what was going on.  I don't mind them knowing everything to be honest, but I feel DH should tell them and he just hasn't felt able to yet.  All they know is our last cycle failed, we haven't talked DE with them yet.  It's also too hard for me to tell my MIL without getting choked up, and then it all gets awkward.  I told DH he needs to tell them because they are clearly worried for us and need to know what's what.  He promised he would have a chat.... Glad to hear you are having a bit of time out away from the meds.  Sometimes you have to remember to enjoy life a bit too don't you.  Have you had any thoughts about your next step?  

Hi Bluebelle - that's really interesring about Ireland.... Here's us all rushing off all over Europe and all the time it sounds like there's treatment closer to home.  Thanks for passing on the info, it's great to know there are more options.

Lexey - it's so hard getting through the 2ww.  You have done the right thing, keeping busy and popping to see your sis.  Hope she's pampering you and keeping you distracted.

Pen good luck with your tests.  I have realised, as I'm sure we all have, how few tests clinics do as standard - I feel like there should be a set of tests that everyone has done before they even embark on IVF, including NK cells, other immune issues, clotting etc - They are all pretty straightforward tests and could save a lot of heartache.  I hope you get some answers.  As Jaydi and I found recently too, getting answers can be good and bad all in one, but at least you will hopefully get proper support next time.  

I have just started the next phase of the mock cycle at IB in Alicante.  Finished the pill, had AF, now on oestrogen.  It seems to be moving very slowly, but so far, I am very impressed with the communication from the clinic.  The girl who is my main contact is Italian and though she speaks excellent English, some of her translation is very literal.  She said to me in an email "I know this process can be very full of stress, and please be assured, we want to make as if your head is on a cloud"!  If only we really could feel our head is on a cloud during IF treatment!

Hello to everyone else.  I can't scroll back far enough on this page to remind myself where you're all up to, but hope everyone having tx at the mo are coping, and all you other lovely ladies are enjoying the end of a blisteringly hot and sunny Bank Holiday (well, I can dream can't I?)

Laura x


----------



## Jaydi

Cat - Good luck for tomorrow.  Will be thinking of you.  What great news to discover you have 5 frosties.  Don't worry about the grades - if the embryologist thought they should be frozen then they must all be good ones.  My cousin had just one frosty (not DE) to go back for and was given terrible stats but she now has a beautiful little girl!  5 frosties is great.  Well done you.      

Dawn - I know just what you mean - the difference when BIL & SIL weren't there this weekend was shocking.  But they only live round the corner from DH's folks so it's tricky trying to find a way round it.  DH's mum will get offended and worry about a rift in the family.  She once suggested we'd all go on holiday together!!  DH had to say we he didn't want to and it caused huge problems.  But BIL & SIL are really lazy and get everyone to do things for them.  We would have been doing all the cooking, driving and looking after their two toddlers the whole time while BIL drank too much and fell asleep!!   That's no holiday (well only if they were my toddlers ).  How can two brothers be so different?

Laura - It's great to hear from you.   I know it's tough having to go through a mock cycle when you really want to be doing the real thing but it's a good sign that IB are so thorough.  And I love the message from your Italian contact - 'head on a cloud' - isn't that fab?  I think it's better to do this all properly and then fall pregnant the first time.  My friend's mum is always saying 'Buy cheap - buy twice'.  We could apply that to time too couldn't we?  Rush in and then end up doing it twice.

Not long now and you can have your scan and check your lovely lining.  It's not much longer now is it?

It's tricky talking to the ILs isn't it?  We haven't told ours about DE at all (although I think MIL has read an article about people going to Spain for treatment and has put two and two together).  But we think BIL would make ignorant comments (he was pretty rubbish about our foster child) and so we've always thought we would want everyone to know our child before we tell them about DE.  We did tell them about the immune tests I've had done recently.  I think they like to have some idea what's going on even if they can't follow the full story.  I gave MIL an article about Dr ******* and NK Cells and she was pleased to be included.  I also found that DH couldn't face talking to them about it but once I started he joined in (we did agree first that I'd tell them).  But I understand how hard it must be if you get choked up.  Big hugs to you.  I found it really hard too before we did our first DE cycle but once I had the embies on board I was so happy and knew they were mine now.  I immediately felt differently about the whole thing and very protective of them just like I had with my own eggs.  After that it was easy to do a DE cycle - well when I say easy - you know what I mean. 

Yes it is lovely to have some time off from doing treatment and enjoy life as you say.  We've had a great weekend really.


Hope everyone else has too.  Phew what a scorcher!  

Big hugs and extra special vibes to Cat, Lexey and Boudicca 

Love Jaydi xxx


----------



## bluebell

Just popped in to see how Lexey is and any other 2WWers but all gone quiet.  Hope everyone is OK ?  

Thinking of you.
Bluebell xxx


----------



## ElleJay

Hi!  

Bloobs - I just logged in for that as well, ditto your thoughts that I hope everything is going well for them - its Lexey and Boudicca who are testing soon, if there's anyone else, they're keeping very quiet!

Lexey - hope your break at your sister's managed to help with the madness of the 2ww - good luck for your test - I think it's this weekend?

Boudicca - again, hope the 2ww isn't driving you round the bend, and will have everything crossed for you for Monday.

Sasha - Can't believe that Bella will be 2 on Friday - I probably won't get to log on that day as out at meetings and then heading off to bug Bonnie in Paris again, but an early 'Happy Birthday' to your little miracle Bella.

Cat - hope the thaw went well today and that you have your embies nestling in for the next 9 months.

Laura - Good luck with the rest of your mock cycle, sorry you are suffering form nosey ILs - there seems to be a lot of them around at the moment!

Jaydi - On the subject of IL's - so BIL is opinionated as well?  What an absolute joy he must be - perhaps you could ask his opinion on gardening!

Clary Rose - thanks for putting out the info on Ireland - that is really interesting.  And Bloobs, thanks for pasting it over here.

Pen - Really good luck with your blood tests, it is great that your old UK clinic are prepared to help as this is not what we usually hear.

Dawn - Hope that your AF arrives on time this weekend so that you can head off to Stepan.

RSMum - have your hens settled back into laying?  I loved the no eggs comment and DH laughed when I read it out to him!

Bron - how're you doing?  Was the meeting with your supervisor productive or did you leave wanting to deck him one?

Bonnie - Looking forward to seeing you again, and hope James got on ok yesterday morning?

DH's five week flat rental in Paris is lovely - up in the eaves of an old townhouse, with a tiny balcony and on a quiet side street overlooking Hotel des Invalides, so I am going to use up all my salary this month on Eurostar and visit him each weekend - lets face it, I'm unlikely to have this opportunity again! And I get to see Bonnie who is a 10 minute walk away!!  Then it will be onward and upward with my next treatment cycle (if I can muster up any enthusiasm) in September.  I have a feeling September is going to be a very busy month for cycles, so good luck to everyone, and hopefully we will get loads of good news on this thread!

Lots of love to all the Abroadies

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## Boudicca77

Hello Girls - sorry if i've been quiet - been keeping my loonie tunes to myself    thanks for the     it's really appreciated.  

My test is monday but i know i'm not going to wait that long  - well acctually I succombed and did one yesterday   BFN  but i know it was early so not giving up yet.  going to try and wait untill at least saturday (my wedding anniversary - must be lucky?!?)

Lesleyj - don't blame you with sloping off to paris - i think it's my favorite city in the whole world. Pleased you had a good weekend Jaydi.

and sending   to  you Cat and Lexey.

Love to everone elesxx


----------



## cat68

Hi Lesley

I'm so jealous that your going to paris every weekend to see Dh. It sounds a wonderful place and so close to Bonnie as well. Very best of luck with next tx in Sept. I've got everything croseed for you!! 

Jaydi- Thank you for the best wishes message and I'm glad that you got on well at your in laws the other day and BIL didn't dampen your spirits!! Are you having tx soon? 

Thanks as well to Laura,Sasha,Jules,Deb and anyone I've missed that has supported me.(mind is like swiss cheese at the moment)

Lexey- How you doing love, has the 2ww got to you yet? Hang in there and I  for a  for you

I had FET today and got 2 embies safely put back. They are 1*3 cell grade 1/2 and 1*8 cell grade 1. They did thaw out another one but it was too fragmented to transfer. I will rest up and fly home tomorrow. Due to test 8th Sept. Oh it's dragging already!!! 

LOve and Hugs 
Cat xx


----------



## cat68

Boudicca, 

Our paths must have crossed. Keep hopeful that the BFN can turn into a BFP. There are a lot of ladies on here who tested early and had a BFN only to find out in days to come that it was a BFP.
Thinking of you and hoping that it changes 

Cat xx


----------



## bron11

Hi all - fingers crossed for all those who are going through treatment and waiting to test.  Totally agree the two weeks is the longest of your life and for me my emotions were all over the place.  I hope it out Turn out to be   for all.  

Lesleyj - no return not sorted yet, but have been doing a 3 week, bar police and boss phoning me re issues with clients.  I have to learn to turn phone off when not at work.  

Made decision to put name down at Reprofit for donor egg but still hoping that we will be given our go on NHS for free.  Thirteenth on list 2-4 month wait is now 3-5 month.  Still have to inform Hubie, not sure if he wants to keep going at all and too afraid to discuss it in case he saids no.  

I have also wrote to head of Northern Board expressing concerns over delay in treatment which I understand is infringement of European leg.  Just want answers and some written response that we will receive treatment as stated.

Anyhow enough of my neg thoughts, I will turn this into positive and send them over to yous all.  Take care all bron


----------



## Ms Minerva

Lesleyj - lucky you getting weekends in Paris! Say a big "Hello" to Bonnie and her lovely family for me won't you?!

Boudicca - that is just horrible when you get a BFN from an HPT, but it IS too early! So hoping that you get good news on Monday!

Bron - good for you for writing to the board, I will be interested in their reply.

Cat - they sound like very good embies, rest up and hoping that the 2ww flies by for you!

RSMUM - how are the hens?

Jaydi - in-laws!!!! I have the MIL from hell, but that is a long story.....

Lexey - good luck for the 2ww!

Laura - is IB Instituto Bernabeau? They have a very good reputation and were on our list but IVI just pipped them at the time with a better English translator.

Sasha - not long now until tx! Happy Birthday to the lovely Bella for Friday!

Big hello to all the Abroadies,

Jules xxx


----------



## Laura68

Hello Abroadies

It's nice to see lots of activity here!  

Jules - yes IB is Instituto Bernabeu - like I'm sure everyone else does, we did loads of research, but on a hunch went over to see IB and really liked them.  I got stressed about waiting an hour and a half, but in hindsight, feel a bit stupid for making a fuss as that's nothing, and irrelevant, as we have been delighted with the treatment so far.  It's lovely to see your ticker!!  Must be lovely to be so far ahead.  Congrats!  Was it your first cycle at IVI and is it your eggs or DE (sorry for asking personals - no need to answer if you don't want to).  IVI have a great reputation don't they?  And obviously worked for you  .

Bron - congrats for making a big decision.  Getting your name on the list is an important move and no reason why you can't have your name down at Reprofit as well as hoping for free cycle back here.  Perhaps your DH will feel more positive about further treatment when he knows you have already done the difficult decision making part.  Good luck, hon, DHs can be tricky but better for you to have him on side early - you will need him!

Cat that's fabulous news!!  Two great embies, especially the 8 cell one - that is a perfect result.  Enjoy your 2ww madness.  8th September will come round before you know it.  Everything crossed for you  

Boudicca   You have tested way too early!  You know that anyway, and you're doing the right thing not getting hung up on it yet.  However hard it feels, do wait til Monday - you could drive yourself crazy with testing and it won't be accurate!  Good luck hon.  Hope your get a lovely anniversary present.

Lesley - I am so jealous.  I love Paris.  It's such a great city.  A couple of years ago, DH and I spent a week there over new year - he had never been and he was amazed by how beautiful it is.  We stayed in an apartment in Le Marais, so could walk to everywhere.  We did the tacky tourist thing on New year and headed to the Champs Elysses to see the amazing fireworks - there we were, at the back of about 10,000 drunk Parisiennes, holding a bottle of champers, really tipsy, counting down to midnight.  Suddenly someone started shouting TEN, NINE, EIGHT etc.  We all stared down towards the Arc De Triomphe, waiting for midnight, ONE.  We stared along with 10,000 others.  Nothing.  Started a bit more.  Still nothing.  After about a minute, it became obvious thet the Parisian mayor had decided NOT to spend money on fireworks that year.  There was general murmering of discontent, then someone started letting off their own fireworks in the middle of the crowd!  Cue, time to leave.  As a dozen  drunk moped drivers started circling the Place De La Concord at 100 miles an hour!  It was very funny.  Made funnier by the speed at which we had downed a whole bottle of champagne so we didn't have to carry it home.  It's a wonderful place isn't it.  You lucky thing, and being able to see Bonnie and all her little uns as well, even luckier!  Hope it gives you a big injection of strength and enthusiasm for your next treatment.  I'm all for getting in as many adventures and treats before treatment starts, bloody hell we deserve it!  Also, what a lovely time of year to go.  

Hi Jaydi - as always your kind words are such a comfort.  I just pray I get as far as having embies on board with this DE cycle.  I know I am impatient, but also know the cycle is coming at me fast and I will feel prepared for it when it arrives as they are not rushing anything.  IB have been great.  Hope it continues to be so.  I keep worrying they won't find me a donor, but they reckon they have 300 so surely one must tick all the boxes for me!  Well since I last posted, my DH has been round to see in ILs and told them we are going for DE.  They were wonderful and supportive.  He hasn't told them where, or when, but they were happy that we are happy with our decision. And I'm happy they won't pounce on me again, fingers crossed!  I think they were just really worried, and now they can relax - they know we are doing something and getting on with it.  It's good you and DH were able to talk together to his parents and lovely you were able to include MIL in some of the science.  It's so hard to know how much Info to give - I feel like a flipping lecturer in IF now, I'm such an expert!  Have to stop myself when talking to friends and family from going on about the detail.  It just baffles them - and probably bores them.  I do find it kind of fascinating to be honest - knowledge is power, I suppose.    Your BIL sounds like he's to be avoided!  But glad you had a great weekend.  Not long til next one!

Hello to lovely Abroadies Bluebell, Dawn, RSMUM and anyone i've missed.  Lovely Lexey - hope you're doing OK hon. 2ww nearly over  

Bye for now

Laura

xx


----------



## bron11

try not to give up hope, positive thoughts sent your way Bron


----------



## Jaydi

Boudicca and Lexey sorry you haven't got early BFPs but it is still VERY EARLY to be testing.  They tell you to test on Monday for a good reason - before that is too early.  The 2ww is absolute torture but keeping taking your meds and hang in there until Monday.      

This is to get rid of your 2ww gremlins      

I really hope when you test on Monday you will both have a wonderful surprise.  

Cat so thrilled to hear about your lovely embies  

Big hugs all  

Jaydi xxx


----------



## Jaydi

Hi Abroadies

Lesleyj - we're all so envious of you living in Paris these days  

Laura - love the New Year in Paris story.  This waiting for treatment is so hard isn't it?  Of course you will have embies on board with your DE cycle - don't worry about that.  IB are a good clinic.  I wonder why you think they won't have a match for you.  I'm intrigued now   - have you got turquoise eyes or something?  Great news that DH has chatted to his folks, and  even better that they were so supportive.  I feel like an IF lecturer too!  My friends ask an innocent question in a coffee shop and they get a whole biology lecture before I can stop myself.  I'm educating the women on the other tables too!  Has anyone else noticed they all seem to lean in?  

Bron - hope things come together for you soon  

Jules - we'll have to swap tips on dealing with the out-laws!  Hope you're feeling well.  

Have a good weekend everyone.  I know it's extra stressful for our 2ww girls - we're all thinking of you          

Happy Birthday to Bella tomorrow!!  You don't know it but you have lots of aunties here  

Jaydi xxx


----------



## Laura68

Hi everyone

Lexey sorry you got bfn the other day, but as Jaydi says you have tested ever so early.  I know it's a huge temptation, but try and wait another 3 days to test again.  You can get a negative this early because the body has not yet produced Hcg to show up on the HPT, so it really could be wrong.  Try not to worry yet and see what next week holds for you.  Good luck hon!

Cat - how are you feeling with your embies on board?  Hope you are safely home now and relaxing.  

Jaydi - not turquoise eyes, but green yes. (well I think they're sort of grey, but the doctor at IB said  "no, your eyes are green." Very insistent.)  And my DH's are really blue.  Spain probably not the best place for a match!  To be honest, I really don't care if I were to have a babe with brown eyes, it's not important to me.  One of my best friends has brown eyes and her husband too, both with dark hair, and their little daughter has blonde hair and very blue eyes.  So just shows, eye colour is not just determined by parents, but also by grandparents.  Apart from that, she looks exactly like my friend, so it's very strange.  No, I'm just winding myself up about my cycle.  There's no reason to think that I won't get a donor, it's just me worrying.  Stupid I know, but you know what it's like. 

Yes I know exactly what you mean about everyone leaning in when you're talking IF treatment.  We must sounds like medical professionals!  My friend (with the blue eyed baby) asked me the other day "How do the clinics know which embryos are the best ones to put back".  Cue Dr Laura and her Blastocyst lecture.... Poor friend, she ended up going "gosh, you do know a lot don't you!"

Bron, hope you're feeling OK hon.  Did you make any more decision about tx, Reprofit etc?

Thank goodness it's Friday.  My little neice, who is also my God-daughter, celebrates her 1st birthday tomorrow.  Can't wait to see her for a big squeeze.  My mum is coming up too and staying with me.  She's been good about this whole IF, IVF, DE thing - just taken it all in her stride, which makes life much easier.

Hello to Bluebell, Dawn, RSMUM, Lesley and any other Abroadies I've not yet met.

Hope you all have lovely weekends.
Laura x


----------



## Sasha B

Boudicca & Lexey   . The 2ww is such a torture! Please please don't give up hope. Your HPT's could well give you a different result on Monday. HPT's are not 100% reliable either, only a blood test will give you the most accurate picture of what is going on inside your body. 

Bonnie & Lesley, have a fab time! Wish I could crash the party.

Cat, welcome home to you & your lovely embies! Please don't hesitate to pick up the phone if you want a sympathetic ear during your 2ww. Would love to hear from you.

Bron, Reprofit is fantastic. I can whole heartedly recommend them. 

Laura, I too know quite a few dark haired / eyed couples whose children turn out blonde hair and blue eyed.  I do hope you get matched with a donor very soon. Happy Birthday to your niece for tomorrow.

Jaydi, thanks for Bella's birthday wishes. I love what you said about her having many aunties. Thanks also to Jules.

Bluebell, I have IM'd you.

Love to everyone and I really hope we all see some   tomorrow.

Sasha xxx


----------



## RSMUM

hope Bella has a fantabulous birthday Sasha!!!


----------



## cat68

Hi Sasha,

Just logged on to wish Bella a lovely 2nd birthday tomorrow.  Is she having a party?  
Thanks for the offer of a chat I will take you up that when the 2ww gets too much.

Love
C xx


----------



## superted

Hi Girls

Hope you dont mind me joining in.

Just wanted to ask one question, what was it that made your decision to have DE abroad as opposed to the UK.

I understand that the wait times in the UK are long however have just been checking out CARE and there's seem about 6 months?  

I am wondering if there is more anonymity

Be great to hear why.

Thanks a lot.

superted x


----------



## Jaydi

Hi Abroadies

Just popped on to give our 2ww girls a squeeze. I have everything crossed for you.   

Superted - welcome to Abroadies! A 6 month wait at CARE sounds good - we were told 2 years at our clinic and so that's why we started looking abroad. The advantage of staying in the UK is that you and your children will have more information about who the donor is and may be able to have contact with the donor when your child reaches 18. Overseas it's generally anonymous - some places you only get age and blood group although others give you rather more information than that.

It would be worth finding out with CARE when you could expect embryo transfer day - is that around 6 months or is that the time it takes to get to the top of the list and then there will be another wait on top?

We are happier going abroad because we feel better looked after. In the UK we were pretty much only seen by nurses - they did ET but a consultant (who blanked us in the recovery room after) did the EC. We didn't feel very well looked after (they acted like they were doing us a favour) even though we were paying privately and there were a few mistakes made - admin wise which didn't make us feel very confident. Also, despite many scans, the UK people failed to spot that I had a large fibroid that would prevent me from carrying a baby to term but Dr B at Ceram saw this straightaway. Definitely communication was better since we chose a clinic abroad. The doctor explained our notes and history to us in a way we'd never experienced in the UK in the previous 5 years.

So I think we all have different reasons for going abroad, sometimes the cost is better, some people prefer the anonymity laws (although we don't), generally you get looked after directly by doctors instead of nurses, if you go abroad to a clinic that doesn't share eggs between recipients from one donor then you will have more eggs, often the donors overseas are younger and so the success rates are higher. And what I hear over and over is that overseas you don't get treated like you're in a production line. But I have no experience of CARE so it would be good to chat to some couples who have been there and see if they have had a good experience.

Someone asked the same question as you a few months back:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=128290.0

Good luck with deciding what to do. It's all a bit daunting thinking about DE isn't it? But if you keep chatting to people you'll work out what's best for you. 

Love to all 

Jaydi xxx


----------



## Laura68

Hi Abroadies

Welcome Superted.  You're in the right place for info about DE and whys and wherefores.  Our personal experiences are all different but I guess what we all have in common is that going abroad offered us the chance to have treament pretty much when we wanted, certainly within a few months rather than a few years.  

For me, I am about to turn 40.  I've had two cycles of IVF in London and I know there is a problem with my eggs now.  The first UK clinic I went to in UK just don't do DE.  The second, I was told in completely unapologetic style, that the wait list is 2 years.  For me, each dissapointment on this journey has been easier to deal with if I feel I am at least able to move forward, and be even a little bit in control of this process, so a 2 year wait would have been unbearable.  Especially as there would, of course, be no guarantee of success, so I also worried I'd wait two years, and then go to the bottom of the list again if it didn't work.

As Jaydi says, most clinics in Europe, certainly in Spain where I am going, have anonymity laws.  The clinic I am using tell you only blood group and age, and that's only once you're pregnant.  I would like to know more about the donor, but the anonymity law is what makes if possible for clinics to recruit so many donors.  So the waiting list is essentially zero where I'm being treated.  Having done loads of research and chosen a clinic, I flew over, saw a doctor one day and started a "mock" cycle the following day.  Being able to decide my own timescale has been paramount in my decision to go abroad.  I also know if my first DE tx does not work, I could try again in a few months if I wanted.  This is all helping to keep me sane - well sort of ! 

I found the whole idea of DE and finding a clinic abroad very daunting at first, but got some excellent advice here and on other threads, and have found a clinic I am so far very happy with.  Now the thought of having to jump on a plane and pop over to the Spanish coast for a few days doesn't really seem any more daunting than having to struggle through London rush hour every other day at my last clinic.

A 6 month wait at CARE seems very good.  Jaydi's right though - see what they say about the wait and what it actually means.  It could mean roughly 6 months til you get to the top of the list, but then another few months waiting for a match.  

Whatever you decide, good luck, and do come back here if you decide to go abroad.

Lexey and Bourdicca, good luck for tomorrow  .

Hope everyone enjoyed the one and only day of summer!  

Love 
Laura


----------



## Newday

AF showed up during the night on time so today is day 1 so should be able to go as planned for ET on 20th

Dawn


----------



## Jaydi

Lexey darling I'm so very sorry to hear your news this morning.  That is so sad. You have been through so much having your other cycles cancelled.  This just isn't fair at all.  It's heartbreaking.  

Lots of love to you and DH.  Take good care of each other, this is such a terrible let down.

I hope you find a way to try again but right now just be kind to yourself

Hugs to you both      

Love Jaydi xxx


----------



## Boudicca77

Hello All - I just wanted to let you guys know i got a BFP this morning and i"m over the moon. I know not everyone has had good news this weekend ( Lexey  ) so i'm going to hangout over in babydust for a while.  Thankyou so much for your support while i have been going through this cycle - you have kept me sane. Toryxx


----------



## cat68

Lexy   so sorry to hear that your dream didn't come true this time. It's horrible isn't it and so unfair. get your Dh to pamper and give you TLC  you need it hun! Hope you decide to try again when you've had chance to reflect and take time out.

Love
Cat xx


----------



## cat68

Tory so pleased for you love . Hope you have a safe and healthy rest of pg.
Congratulations       

Love
Cat xx


----------



## Jaydi

Boudicca - wonderful news!  Congratulations. I wish I had known about Barbados clinic when we were doing treatment with our own eggs.  They sound really great.  Pop back and tell us how you're getting on won't you!

What a day.  We're feeling so sad for Lexey and so happy for Boudicca.  So many up and downs on this journey.

Lexey - thinking of you and sending you lots of love  

Jaydi xxx


----------



## superted

Jaydi and Laura

Thanks for the info and tips so to speak.

Laura can I ask IB Alicante what clinic that is.  I have hard of IV Alicante.  Is it one and the same.  Just out of interest did your clinic there have donors with blue eyes??  

I am going to ask Care about their wait list too but I am tempted to go to Spain as the wait does seem shorter and as you say it may not work first time round.

Thanks again

superted x


----------



## Penelope Positive

Oh what a mixture on the board today, I am so sad for Lexy (  So sorry Lexy) and so happy for Boudicca (Congratulations!!!) it reminds us all how much of a rollercoaster this journey is for everyone.

Superted, dont know if anyone else mentioned this but one of the main reasons for us going abroad for DE apart from the long waiting list in the UK, was that they use much younger donors and this really helps both with implantation rates and problems associated with older eggs.

Dawn good news AF turned up and you are building up for another go, good luck for this time around, I hope it all goes to plan for you this time around.

Pen
xx


----------



## superted

Thanks Pen - I did not realise that.

Girls you've been great with the tips.

By the way does anyone want to help with any reviews of the clinics they have been too?  Just a bit about ease of getting to from UK, waiting times, communication, costs and anything else that swayed them to go to that particular clinic.  

If however this is the wrong place to post this and it may be somehwere else please point me in the right direction.

Thanks again.

superted x


----------



## bron11

Lexey  So sorry - big hug sent your way, look after yourself and hubby.

Boudicca - Congratulations, is the news settling in?

I got offered a date for the 29th June for DE in Reprofit.  Hoping that we get go with NHS first with own eggs.

Hope everyone else ok.  Bron


----------



## Laura68

Hello Abroadies

Oh Lexey you poor thing.    Big hugs to you.  It's so horrible having to deal with such a big disappointment.  Please come back to the board when you're ready - course, you don't know what to do yet, but hopefully your mind will clear in a few days and we'll all be hear to listen and chat.

Boudicca - absolutely wonderful news for you.  You see - just goes to show, tested too early last week!  What a wonderful anniversary present.  Well done for holding out with the pee stick til today.  Hold tight and good luck til the next stage - what is next?  A blood test or confirmation scan?  The exciting stuff really begins now.  So pleased for you.  Do come back here and keep us informed.  It's lovely to share your good news.

Superted - hello, IB is Instituto Bernabeu.  Not much on FF about it, but Salice and Lentil, from other threads, have been treated there and speak highly of it.  They have an international department, treat lots of Italians and Germans, not many Brits yet.  I can PM you contact details if you want to find out more - there's a very good website.  Yes they have blue eyed donors - Eastern Europeans as well as Spanish, and apparently some Brits and Russians too.

Pen you are so right about the age of the donors - hadn't even thought of that, but you're right.  At IB they are 20 - 30.  

Good news, Dawn, you're on track!

Hello Jaydi and all the other Abroadies.

Laura xx


----------



## bluebell

So sorry Lexey to read your news.  Hope you aren't hurting too much, and please stay on FF when you are ready, and we can all help to share your heavy load.  We have all been there and are all here for you.  I hope each day gets a bit easier and you can look forward to what comes next.  Be kind to yourself.

Bluebell xxx


----------



## bluebell

Boudicca, Just wanted to congratulate you !!       
You must be on cloud 9.  Here's to a happy healthy pregnancy for you.

Superted, another reason for picking clinics abroad is that they are more experienced at DE and have higher success rates.

For ages (and ages ago) we tried to set up a clinic comparison review thing on here, but it never seemed to come to anything.  There is a clinic review section in tx outside the UK (look at the top of the page), but you will see that it isn't easy to use it for comparisons.  What is really needed is a big spreadhseet with columns comparing price, success rates etc etc, with somewhere for people to add personal experiences.  As far as I know we still don't have this.

Bluebell xxx


----------



## Sasha B

Sorry girls, porblems with internet again  

Lexey      so sorry hun. A BFN is so hard after such a long journey and so much expectation. Take care of your self.

Cat, how are you doing hun? Thinking of you a lot.

Congratulations Boudicca on you BFP! Wishing you a happy & healthy pregnancy.

Lots of love to everybody else.

Sasha xxx


----------



## cat68

Hi Ladies,

Superted-Welcome to the abroadies thread! Good luck with DE if you decide to go down that route. The ladies have given you some really good advice about the process. 

Jaydi- Very good advice about DE abroad. You are very knowledgable about these things. How are things going with you? 

Sasha- Thanks for asking about me, I'm up and down at the moment as don't think that the FET has worked again although it's early days. Not long before your tx!! Best wishes for that 

Laura- Good luck in Nov at IB Alicante. 

Dawn- Good luck with ET on the 20th, are you going back to REprofit? 

Lexey-  Sorry again for the BFN. How are you feeling love? 

Boudicca- Congrats again hun 

Bron- Good luck with your cycle on the NHS. Hopefully you won't need to go to Reprofit!! 

Hi also to Bluebell and Pen and the other abroadies

On day 6 of 2ww and don't feel too hopeful. Think I need a scattering of PMA please. I have written a FET diary if anyone's interested as I didn't last time so this might keep me sane or more likely insane!! 

Cat xx


----------



## Newday

Hnag in there Cat.

yes back to reprofit for embryo donation they have 4 on ice for me and hopefully will take them to blasts

dawn


----------



## Sasha B

Cat my love, I know how awful the not knowing is and thinking, has it worked or hasn't it. Just wanted to let you know that we all have been there. I know the chances are supposebly lower for a FET success but quite a few women on here have had snow babies.    that you will be one of those.

Lots of love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Jaydi

Hi Abroadies  

Just popped in to give some more hugs to Lexey today.      

And Cat!  How are you doing?  Here are some bashers to sort out your 2ww gremlins.       I'm sorry the PMA is waxing and waning - we all know that feeling.  There are lots of snowbabies on Abroadies - hang in there!       I'm doing ok thanks for asking - just troubled with a sore back which is getting me down.  It's gone on for long enough now  

Sasha - how are your plans going for heading off to Brno?  

Dawn - have everything crossed for you.  

Boudicca - has it sunk in yet?  Do you still feel in shock 

Laura - couldn't believe I was so close with the turquoise eyes!    How are you doing?  I know what you mean about the worry.  Logic goes out the window on the first day doesn't it?    But stick with us - we all know what it's like.

Love to Lesleyj, Bonnie, Rsmum, Bron, Bloobs, Superted, Pen, Jules and all Abroadies  

Jaydi xxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Lexey - so sorry to read your news. It is such a kick in the stomach when you get a BFN with DE. I thought that it was the answer, but it took my a couple of attempts. Sending you healing thoughts and hugs.  

Cat - the 2ww is a special kind of hell, thinking of you and sending you   

Dawn - really hoping that this is your turn. 

Boudicca - congratulations!!

Sorry no more personals, I am reading all the posts and thinking of all my lovely Abroadie friends, but feeling tired tonight, so off for an early night.

Jules xxx


----------



## ElleJay

Hi - sorry, have been really bad at posting this week - I just don't know where the time is going, and I'm off out to see DH again tomorrow night.

Lexey - my heart goes out to you, I know how hard the cycle was and I wanted to send you a huge hug.

Boudicca - your news is the other side of the coin and is fantastic to hear, I hope you have a happy, healthy nine months.  Many congrats.

Sasha - how are you getting on? I am glad September is finally here as it seems to have taken an awfully long time to arrive!  Good luck, I will keep everything crossed for you.

Dawn - Good luck to you too with your embie adoption, I am glad you are on your way now, and I think we will be having transfer the same weekend.

Cat - Thinking of you on the 2ww, hang in there.

Jaydi - Love to you - Hope your back gets sorted out soon, and that you have a great weekend.

I am back on the treatment treadmill this month and start my pills and patches tomorrow - what fun........

Lots of love to all the abroadies

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## bron11

Lexey big hug sent your way, look after yourself, bron xx


----------



## Newday

well I am a week into preparation for FET I have my lining scan next saturday. I hate this bit before well I hate the 2ww too. Just want to get on with it all now seem to have been waiting ages

dawn


----------



## RSMUM

Just popping in to see how you all are..

Dawn - Best of luck hun    for a nice thick lining on Saturday and a succesful trip to Brno

Lexey - so, so sorry to read of your BFN hun, it WILL pass, but give it time, one day you will wake up and your heart won't be hurting, it just doesn't seem like it right now - huge hugs to you  

Bonnie - lovely to hear from you - hope you are having a nice day with Lesley

Lesley - hope you are having a nice day with Bonnie!!well done getting on that treadmill again, it's tough, isn't it?all the best hun

Cat - how are you doing hun? This last week is the hardest I always think - hang in there

Boudicca - how are you feeling? HUGE congrats to you and may you have a happy, healthy 8 months   

Sasha - how are you doing? when are you off? Thinking of you and sending you loads and loads of positive thoughts

Jules - you ok? How's the bump?

Superted - welcome! 

Pen - glad to see you back hun - how are you doing?

Jaydi - how are you? hope you are feeling better.

Sending a huge hello too to everyone I haven't mentioned - Bluebell, Giggly, Crusoe, Bel, Mrs Bunny and all the other lovely abroadies.....I shoudl be doing housework/gardening/filing  but might have a spot of lunch first - ha, I always was good at procrastination   

take care

D X


----------



## Penelope Positive

Another lovely summers day in the UK then - not   ah well, never mind.

Hope everyone is well, Lexey sorry to see your sad post, we all know how you feel but your pain will hopefully get a little less every day and you will find the strenght to continue.  Take care in the meantime.

Dawn, great to see you starting the journey again, my fingers very firmly crossed for you this time.

Debs lovely to see you posting!  I am really well thank you, as you may have seen have had a few months of any kind of treatment since our last failure in June and its been lovely to be drug and pressure free for a few months.  I really had started not to recognise myself so glad to feel normal again!  Had 9 loads of blood taken yesterday - some routine annual checks, AST/ALT etc but also our NK cells test which we are really pleased to have found someone to do - Big thank you to Wessex in case they are reading! - so just have to wait for results now.  We have Eugin on standby with with promise of a blast cycle when we are ready so feeling really positive, just hope the results show something - easily treatable of course - that may make all the difference.

Bonnie - lovely to see you posting - what is that school on! How ridiculous  

Hope all the other lovely abroadies are well, so nice to be back.

Pen 
xxx


----------



## Laura68

Hi Abroadies

Oh Lexey I really feel for you - you sum up so well how horrible it feels when tx doesn't work.  Numb and heartbroken.  I think we all try and prepare ourselves for disappointment but it still comes as a shock when things don't work out.  I'm glad you came to this thread to say how sad you are feeling.  Sorry you don't feel your family are supportive.  I hope your DH is looking after you.  You're in this together and you will get through these difficult few weeks, til you start feeling better and looking forward again.  What you're feeling is like grief and it will start to pass - it's a cliche, but time is a great healer.  Sounds like you need the clinic to help you understand why it hasn't worked this time, and see what they might do differently next time.  Have you had any feedback?  I hope you'll start to feel better soon and when you start to have a plan for the future, you will feel stronger.

Hello to everyone else, sorry no time to write properly  right now but thinking of all you ladies starting tx and Cat on 2ww.

Laura


----------



## Newday

This BFN's are just so diffcult to deal with and everytime we get our hopes up to have them dashed. Don't know what to say to help really.

Well I have the cheek of the devil I have been to see our acting principal about the possibility fo upgrading my ob ro leadsership spine. I go to SL meetings etc... he says I have a good case and he will speak to the chair of Govs. All the time in the back of my mind i was thinking about what if I get pg. Well they would never up grade me then so if I do manage to get pg it will be a massive shock!!

Just have to wait and see now

dawn


----------



## bron11

Lexey - sending you a big hug, do what ever you need to to get through this time.  Some days will be better than others but that is to be expected.  Look after yourself Bron xxx


Hi to everyone else.


----------



## cat68

Lexy, So sorry that your feeling down at the moment it's really understandable. Tx does take a lot out of you and it takes a while to recover from he disappointment. I hope that you come back to tx when you've taken time out to reflect on what's happened and give yourself some serious pampering, you deserve it. I'm sure that your turn will come, it's a numbers game it just takes a bit of time  to you love.

Dawn- Very bestwishes for your up and coming FET. sending you      

Thanks ladies for your lovely support over the last few months you've all been amazing!!

Just to let you know that I got my blood test result back today and the HCG reading is 164 so i guess that means a    
Don't want to shout about it too much after what happened last time but it's a good start!

Love Cat xx


----------



## Newday

Congraulations Cat

Hope all goes well

dawn


----------



## RSMUM

FAB news CAT!!!!


----------



## Jaydi

Cat !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

Feel absolutely over the moon for you.    

Huge congratulations  

What a woman!  

Love to you all    

Jaydi xxx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Congratulations Cat      thats fabulous news.


----------



## Sasha B

HUGE CONGRATULATIONS CAT!!! 

Have sent you a PM.

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## bron11

Fantastic news Cat and DH - enjoy and look after yourselves.  Bron


----------



## ElleJay

Hi!

Cat - what brilliant news - congratulations on your BFP! 

Jaydi - how are you?

Lexey - hugs to you - I know how rotten you are feeling at the moment - in my worst negatives, it can take me until my next period to get back to feeling human again.  Hope this is not the case for you and it happens sooner.

Almamay - I really enjoyed our chat too and it set a new record!  I now have to work out how to use ********, so bear with me!  Plus I forgot your e-mail wasn't working and sent you a msg which bounced back - doh!

Sasha - How are you doing?  I think you will be having transfer just after me - good luck!

Dawn - I so hope everything goes well for you next week, and that you also get that promotion!

Pen - hope you get your blood test results back soon.

I am just plodding along with my pills and patches - but I have come down with a cold today, so feeling a bit sorry for myself.  Hope it's well gone when I get on the plane next Wednesday afternoon.......

Lots of love to everyone

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Cat - congratulations!!! That is wonderful news on your BFP!!!

Lesleyj - sorry that you are feeling under the weather (bad pun alert!) I am sure that you will be better by next Wednesday, not long at all, how exciting!

Sasha - it cant be long until ET for you too! Fingers crossed.

Dawn - good luck to you too for your FET! 

Almamay - hello to you, hope that you had a lovely time in Spain with no tx too! 

Jules xxx


----------



## mini-me

Cat - that's fantastic new, congratulations!    

mini-me
xxx


----------



## bluebell

Yippeeeeeeeeeeeee for Cat !  Congratulations !
Bluebellxxx


----------



## Jaydi

Hi Abroadies!

Cat how you feeling? So pleased for you. 

Lesleyj - hope you aren't feeling too bad today with the cold.  Can you have some duvet time? I'm so excited you are up up and away in less than a week. Auntie Jaydi is ready. 

Lexey sweetheart - how are you doing?  I'm so sorry you're feeling so low. I promise you will start to feel better as your hormones get into a better balance. Be really kind to yourself and hang in there - this terrible low time will pass. I'm sorry your family don't understand what you're going through. I think this can be a very lonely journey. But that's why we girls are here for each other. Keep checking in with us we all know what you're going through and we're sending you lots of hugs. 

Laura how is your mock cycle going? Hope you're doing ok. 

Sasha - thinking of you x 

Dawn - good luck hun 

I have news about Jaydi! We have decided on our new clinic - Serum in Athens with the lovely Dr Penny and we went to visit her at the weekend. She did an aqua scan which is a check she always does with new patients and I was shocked when her sharp eyes picked up what she thought was a uterine septum. I have had an HSG and aqua scan before so was pretty confident all was well. She arranged for me to have a hysteroscopy in Athens on Monday and sure enough the surgeon found a septum (AlmaMay you had this too didn't you?). What with that and my immune issues it doesn't sound like i ever had a chance of keeping a pregnancy. I feel so low about all those 'old eggs' talks we've been given. I've had three laparotomies and a lapararoscopy but at no point did anyone stick a camera in a useful direction.  Isn't it madness? I didn't even know about septums so how can you ask a doctor to check for it?

We now have to wait a couple of cycles for the surgery to heal. More waiting. But I guess things are more hopeful than ever. But I've felt like that before. If I just have this fibroid removed, or this tube unblocked or these polyps sorted, or take these magic vitamins. No wonder my friends and family just look at me with one eyebrow raised when I say things are hopeful now.

It's tough doing all this research and trying to find the right doctors isn't it? I saw a local news item the other day about a woman who had discovered for herself accidentally that aspirin stopped her having a 5th miscarriage and she had to find a doctor for Hughes syndrome. I couldn't stop crying seeing her with her baby on her lap.  And yesterday they talked about NK Cells on Phil and Fern! I hope the GPs get bombarded. Did anyone see that article?

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/uk/science/article4720133.ece

Right I'm off back to the sofa. Feeling so grotty from the anaesthetic - it always gets me like this.

Big hugs everyone 

jaydi xxx

p.s. I've noticed I've turned into a Gold Member - does that mean I talk a lot ?  I've got more storage for PMs which will only make me worse surely? 

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## safarigirl

well done cat great news .... may that hcg climb and climb

also want to wish dawn best of luck for treatment, promotions and all things good!!!!  Perhaps you should enter the lotto so that you are in line for a trio of good luck!!!!  

Lesely this is your month as well so thinking of you

Jaydi i know what you mean about do this, or do that, i felt the same, but in some strange way it always gave me hope that i would do a cycle with something different, something altered - psychological i know.  How frustrating for you to find this out, but at least it means you go into your next cycle better prepared .....

i am sorry that i dont post as much anymore, i read everyone's threads, and then somehow formulate a reseponse in my head and dont post ....part  distraction and forgetfulness - dont someone mention old age!!!!  But abroadies not forgotten, just my ability to write down a response!


So a big hello to everyone ......


----------



## Laura68

Hello Abroadies

Cat - that is WONDERFUL news to cheer us all for the weekend!  Ah, I welled up when I logged on.  I know you're right to be cautious, but thank you for letting us all share and enjoy your news.  When will you have your first scan?

Dawn - good news about your upgraded job - hopefully that means when you go on maternity leave, you will be on a higher salary!   

Lexey Hope you are doing OK.

Bron - how are your plans?  On the Reprofit list, but any news from NHS here? and how is your DH feeling about it now.

Lesley - good luck and hope you feel better.

Jaydi - fantastic news you have made a decision to go to Serum.  Penny has a great record of treating ladies with immune issues or who've not been able to get pregnant before, so you are in very safe hands - as Jess, Mel and Burnley on that thread can attest!  

As for finding the septum, oh Jaydi you must be in shock.  Can you explain what a septum is?  Is it something that closes the way up there, if you see what I mean... I remember Alma May being told same thing and feeling just like you.  Like the NK cells news, you now have a definite reason for not getting pregnant and I feel really hopeful for your next cycle at Serum.  It's good they are telling you to wait a couple of months as you should make sure you are fully fit and ready to go.  I think Serum have proved they are really good at spotting problems years of TX elsewhere have failed to spot and it sounds like they acted swiftly, you can avoid months of NHS waiting for the same op, and you are now on your way to new tx.  Of course I hope you stay here and don't move permanently to the Serum thread - I will be watching for your news full of hope for you.

My mock cycle seems to be taking FOREVER!  So hard to be patient.  Had a scan last week, was told my lining was 6,  which is what they expected at that point, but the obstetrician said he though I had polycystic ovaries.  I know I don't have the actual syndrome, as I have been tested.  But I didn't realise you could have polycystic ovaries without actually having the syndrome.  Basically, it means my ovaries overproduce follicles in the first half of every cycle, but many are empty.  It shouldn't affect my DE cycle though as by then I will have had a big jab to knock them out.  So have another scan on Monday when hopefully thye lining will be more like 9 or 10 mm.  Then I start the lovely pessaries, then wait for Af, then start the actual cycle.... still feels looooong way way, but also feel very excited.  I just hope they find me a nice donor.  Haven't been told anything about that yet, but am told it's all in hand...

Hello to everyone else - sorry no time for more personals! Work getting in the way.

Laura  
xxx


----------



## bron11

Cat DH brilliant - really look after yourselves

Jaydi - hopefully things will move in the right direction, hope you feeling not too sore.

Laura - name down for treatment on 29th June.  Hubby hoping we get go on NHS first, no 10 on list told 3- 5 months.  Somone no 3 told 1- 3 months - does not make sense to me.  MP, Doc and Myself sent letters to Hospital, Pactice Board, no replies - what a joke.  

Husband granddad died today, kind of puts life into perspective.  Hit me more than I thought but this may be due to both my parents being dead, and really miss them esp mum.

Anyhow - hope everyone as well as expected.  Look after yourselves Bron


----------



## ElleJay

Oh Bron - so sorry about DH's grandad, he (and you) must be so sad.  You're right - it does put things into perspective, and it will hit you harder than you thought because you have lost both your parents - it can rocket you back to the darkest days of their loss.  I find news of a close death always does this to me too.  Hugest of hugs to you.

Doesn't help that you are being given the run around by the NHS for your free cycle - I hope they get their act together soon as it takes you into next year, and that seems like forever away.......

Safarigirl - I always love to see your posts, so thanks for still keeping us all in mind so much when you have your DD (and DH) to run around after.

Bonnie - if you are reading this, tell DD that Wesley sends her a huge hug.  You will probably be needing one too if little DD's cold is as bad as the one I have started - she will be feeling very unwell......

Jaydi - thanks for the idea - I am having a duvet day as no-one thanks you at work if you struggle in with a stonky cold, so I thought I wouldn't even try!  I am just off to do you a PM, but I don't think it will be that exciting!

Laura - what a pain that your mock cycle seems to be taking so long, but at least your lining is where is should be - I wish there was a patience smiley I could use!  I didn't know you could have cystic ovaries without having PCOS either, but it's good you know you don't have the syndrome.

Lots of love to everyone

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## AlmaMay

Hi Aboadies,

Just a quick note because I'm heading out to a gig.

Cat - Congrats on your BFP

Jaydi - I found a Yahoo group about Mullerian Anomalies (which includes septums) if you are interested.  It is very informative.  A septum is a birth defect that happened when we were 8 week old fetus.  It has taken me a bit of time to get through some of the emotions I had after they found it.  Happiness, relief, anger and a few others thrown in for fun.  Heal yourself and then start planning your next cycle.  PM me if you have any questions or want to chat.  

Lesley - I hope you get better soon.  Sending you love.  

Love to all the other Abroadies especially Sasha who must be getting ready for her cycle.  x

Got to run.

Almamay


----------



## cat68

Oh ladies, I am so overwhelmed with your fantastic messages, you really are all diamonds. I'm going for another hcg blood test tomorrow to check levels have risen so  that they have.

Sorry no personals but I will catch up in a few days and go through all the posts

LOve and Hugs
Cat xx


----------



## RSMUM

Just popped in to say Hi - and so much is happening! 

CAt- thinking of you for tomorrow   how many days post et will you be?   and 

Jaydi - wow! can't believe what you have just gone through and ..

Almamay - for the same thing to happen to you..

It seems incredible after all the tests etc. that you have both had that the doctors missed something so important - really scary.

yes, I read the article about the steriods and was pleased to see NK cells mentioned..I always think that, very often, what is considered very "out there " one time, often becomes mainstream many years later and I think a lot of the immune issues are moving that way. I remember when we had our first meeting with a consultant about IVf and ICSI seemed so new and daring and now it's so common...oh the very, very best of luck to you both now you can really start moving ahead with things ( although, god, Jaydi, I REALLY know how you feel about continuing to be hopeful ..hang in there hun )

safarigirl - it was SO lovely to meet you - can we do it again next time I'm in the big city?!  Hope you are well and happy..

Bron - i am so, so sorry to read about your DH's grandad - my heart goes out to you hun

sasha - thinking of you!!     

Lesley - same to you hun - best of luck for next week and I really hope you feel better soon..

Who have I missed? LOADS of you I know!

So sorry not to mention you all - but you are in my thoughts...

Take care, lovely abroadies

LOL

Deb X


----------



## mini-me

Jaydi - Serum sounds like a very thorough clinic.  My 2 BFP's both came after having a hysteroscopy so I hope this does this trick.  I remember feeling despondent after a fresh DE cycle where I felt I had all bases covered including taking steroid treatment and I got a BFN.  I actually requested a hysteroscopy from my clinic as I knew my only BFP previously followed one.  Sure enough they found quite a few issues in there, the doc saying they were probably due to the multiple ivf treatment I have had.  I started downregging after only one full cycle - I was worried it was too soon and the womb hadn't healed, but as you see, it had!
I took steroid treatment as well for borderline- high NK activity, but I think in my case it was the hysteroscopy that made the difference for my FET as I'd taken steroids before with no luck.  

Unfortunately steroids can make some people develop diabetes, which it did with me - very strange as none of my close relatives have it and my BMI is normal.  My hospital said it was the steroids as it was too early for gestational diabetes.  I was quite angry with Mr S that I hadn't been told of the increased risk, I would have probably still have taken them but would have requested a test for diabetes early into my pregnancy.  As it was I didn't find out until 12 weeks and most of the abnormalities associated with diabetes (heart and spinal issues) occur in the 1st trimester.  They suggested I have a fetal cardiac scan at a major London hospital, which I'll be having within the next 2 weeks, but I've had to wait 10 weeks for it.  I have had an anomaly scan and the heart appears normal thankfully with working valves and 4 chambers, so I'm much less worried about it.  The hospital did add several weeks later that it is the worst case scenario, wish they'd told me that at the beginning!! My levels are much better now and I control my blood sugar levels through diet - lost 1 stone in weight and have only put back on about 3 lbs at 22 weeks pregnant, so I suppose there is a silver lining!!  Babe is absolutely fine and is on the 80th percentile for weight, so not a small boy!  
I really hope you didn't mind me bringing this up, but it's much better if we have all the facts at the beginning.  I would have controlled this from the beginning and saved me a lot of worry, but the main thing babe appears perfectly normal.    
Everybody is different though and it is probably not that common, I just can't believe it happened to me!

I have a good feeling about this clinic for you Jaydi, the very best of luck.  

Love and best wishes,
mini-me xxx


----------



## RSMUM

Interesting about the steroids and GD mini-me - I had no idea about that and have taken steroids for most of my tx's - I'd've watched out for it if I'd've known..anyway, so glad all is well with you and your little boy is growing well - can't believe you are 22 weeks already!


----------



## three_stars

Hi ABroadie Friends,

Well the Pope has just left my neighborhood so maybe in a few hours the crowd will clear out and we can get out for a stroll.  Not a Catholic myself but would have liked to have joined in this historic visit however from looking on the TV and the crowd I think not venturing there with a double stroller and a 5 yr old was a good decision!

Lesleyj- thinking of you and hope your cold is better.  I seem to have one coming on again as well so I am afraid my twins may be at blame. DD is fine though now. Sorry about that.  Hope you feel better now and all cleared up before travel next week.  Please tell DH he is welcome to visit anytime if he is feeling bored in Paris!

Lexey- Hope you are managing to find a way to lift your spirits after this huge recent disappointment.  I know it is SOOO hard.  But the only way towards your goal is by jumping in again with both feet when you are ready.  I know sometimes it is said this is all just a numbers game but I do not believe much in fate nor do I think anyone is  in competition with anyone else in all this.  We each have our own journey to face, very personal and very individual.  I also do not believe in unexplained infertility and thankfully I managed to find a few medical practictioners that felt the same way.  The problem is that there are so many unknowns and it all has to do with how much you can put in to the journey, sometimes a very long and hard one, in terms of time, money and emotional drain.  This is surely made hardest when there is no support from family or friends or even worse, if ones partner is not fully interested.  I hope, like myself and many others on FF, that you find the support here that will help you get your dream of a baby. 

AlmaMay-  did you have another sneak hol in Spain??  Hope you are DH had a great time and that you are well.

Jaydi- I see Dr Penny is taking good care of you as well!  I know she is shaking her head about all of us that come to her and sometimes it just seems obvious things have not been found.  I know it was so in my case. I do have to say I am surprised that you had even had an aquan scan and nothing found.  So I will get on my soap box again for the upteenth time in the past few years and say to everyone:  HAVE A DAIGNOSTIC HYSTERSCOPY before doing IVF or at least if you are having unexplained.  Havign had just about everything done to me I immediately appreciated the fact that for once you can see clearly what is inside your uterus and the lining is such an important factor.  HSG, scan, and even aquan scans just do not show as much.  They are good for other things like seeing if the tubes are open or if there are fibroids for instance.  I am very adamant about a diagnostic hysteroscopy being a routine part of IVF treatment. I am sure it would save so much lost time and money for everyone and it is so easy to do. It seems that most often they do find something and therefore generally a full surgical hysteroscopy is done and this costs a lot more but then at least it is corrected.  
I know oh too well that feeling of finding something having hope and then yet another obstacle.  But I think this is a very good discovery for you as it would have clearly been an impediment.  Don’t you just feel like strangling a few past DR  Or suing them if yo are USA  ☺    I do see in the nerws someone is suing in UK for lost of her fertility years due to unreasonable waits.  Maybe a few lawsuits will get the clinics on their toes  !!! ??

Dawn-  good luck with your upcoming FET!!

Cat- Is it true?  A BFP!!!  Congratulations to you and DH!  Fantastic news.

Boudicca-  Hope you are still up in the clouds and feeling good. 

PenPos-Nice to read your post. I hope your results get back soon.

Jules-  how are baby arrival preparations going?  Names?  Not long to go now.  You must be feeling very heavy by now.

Mini-me- did I already say congrats on the baby boy?  ( Sorry but my brain is a big sieve these days!!)  That is interesting info you posted about the steroids and diabetes connection.  The more info we have ourselves the better as I find that most of us get very little form our DRs.  I guess sometimes there is just too much for them to cover but I wish there was a definitive guide and details about IVF given to all patients everywhere.  Seems an impossibility though as often DRS do not seem to agree and the technology and research is always changing.  
I do hope all is well will you boy and it seems your tests so far so good.  Hugs to you and wishing you a good pregnancy 

Sasha-  I see you are soon out for tx as well.  I so hope it goes well for you this time.

Safarigirl-  How is lovely DD?  I can relate to the read and forget to post reply syndrome!!  Think of you often and wish we could get together again soon.  Have a GF in London offer to host all of us for a school break end of OCT. if I have the energy to come over to UK.  Will let you know if I manage it. ( Our flat seems to be suddenly with a buyer at a greatly reduced price so may be sold by then.  This is both good and bad news of course.)

Bron- so sorry to hear about the loss in your family.  Have had several grandparents pass away this past few years. Which seems to affect me differently now that I have children and am “older”.  Hugs to your DH and you too. 

Debs-  Hello to you as well my friend.  And to everyone else I missed today.

Love, B


----------



## ElleJay

Hi!

Lexey - I am so sorry your family are not supporting you.  The difference between them and us strangers is that every one of us on here has felt the pain you are in at the moment, and this is why we all come together and talk - they have no idea what this is like.  Hugs again to you as that is all I can send - hang in there, it will get better.

Bonnie - I hope you get over this cold quickly as it's a real goodie!  DH actually had to go across the river and come back again to your side to get to work today owing to the Papal visit - so his 15 minute walk took just under an hour!  We both enjoyed the choccy slices by the way!

Mini-Me - I never knew about the connection between steroids and diabetes either - thanks for passing that on.  Mr S should have definitely told us as he was fairly upfront with the other risks.  Love to you and your bump!

Almamay - love to you as always - is your e-mail back up and running again yet?

Jaydi - I hope you are anaesthetic free very soon - take care

I certainly picked a good weekend not to go out to Paris with the all the Channel Tunnel problems - not usually that lucky..... and I nearly booked an XL flight for next week.....

Lots of love to everyone

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## Newday

I had my linignscan this morning 8.3mm day 13 so all is good ET booked for next saturday

dawn


----------



## ElleJay

That's great news Dawn - keeping everything crossed for you!

Love

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## crusoe

Good luck from me too Dawn. I'm rooting for you and hope this is the one .....          

Love and Luck
Crusoe


----------



## Grumpygirl

All the very best, Dawn! Will be rooting for you, hun. xxx

Crusoe- will IM you back when I get a mo! Big hugs x


----------



## Penelope Positive

Fingers crossed this is the one Dawn.

Wishing you all the luck in the world!

Pen


----------



## Penelope Positive

Knew there was something else - Larkles hope you are keeping away from the pee sticks and can hang on until Tuesday. I so hope this one has worked for you and who knows that bit of spotting might be an implantation bleed!

       

Hoping and praying for you honey.

Pen
xx


----------



## radnorgirl

Dawn -         - let this be your turn

Cat - brilliant news hun    

Hello to all you lovely abroadies

Helen
x


----------



## AlmaMay

Dear Dawn,

Great news.  You must be so excited.  I was wondering what was happening with your cycle.  Thanks for updating us. 

Sending you lots of love.


----------



## Sasha B

Dear Dawn,

I'll also be  for you on Saturday. I'll be thinking of you while I sit on the plane. 

Sasha xxx


----------



## Sasha B

Hi Ladies,

I am still not back on line! I just wanted to let you know my lining scan was 9mm this morning so all sysyems go!!! If its a 3 day transfer it will be on Sauday and if its a five day (that's what I'm praying for) will be on Tuesday. 

Lesley my love, we will share the 2ww yet again. So pleased to be in your company. Hope all goes very smoothly for you.

Larkles, hope the 2ww goes very quickly for you and that you have a  at the end of it.

Love to everyone else.

Sasha xxx


----------



## Jaydi

Hi Abroadies  

Dawn - that is fabby news.  I have everything crossed for you x x x      

Larkles - thinking of you                    

Lesley - sending you the hugest hugs -        wish I was coming with you  

Sasha - lots of love - your lining is perfect.  I hope it's Tuesday      

Cat how are you doing?   Hope your new level was perfect and you can relax. 

Lexey - have sent you a PM.  Hope you start to feel better soon.  

Safarigirl - thanks for your encouragement - much appreciated.  I do feel happier now something is different for the next cycle.

Pen - how long do you have to wait until you get your results?  Hope you get some answers.

Laura - I feel I'm on a sort of mock cycle too.  Got to take cyclacur for two months before doing another cycle.  Hope your scan goes well today.  I don't know about polycystic ovaries - I wonder how many women have the same thing as you?  Does it make you happier we have the opportunity of donor eggs?  I have been feeling relieved I won't pass my endo and other problems onto another generation - it's been quite debilitating over the years and I've had so many operations!  Has your contact at IB said any more lovely things like about heads and clouds?  When is your holiday? Hey don't worry I wouldn't move permanently to the Serum thread - Abroadies couldn't possibly get rid of me that easily .  I intend to make it onto Abroadies Bumps and Babies one day - that's my goal - it's hard being left behind.

Bron - so sorry to hear about your loss.  Thinking of you this week.  

AlmaMay - thank you so much for all the septum info.  I feel so much more hopeful.  I can really relate to what you're saying about the emotional rollercoaster after finding out about the septum.  I'm just relieved I could have the op right away and not have the wait hanging over me as well.

RsMum - thanks so much for your encouragement x

Mini-me - I am really encouraged hearing about your hysteroscopies.  And thanks for sharing about the steroids and diabetes - i hadn't heard about that.  Did you see Mr S for fortnightly checks once you were first pregnant?  I'll be thinking of you having the scan next week and I hope you can relax after that.  Will the diabetes go when you have had the baby like it does with gestational diabetes?  You are so great - you're looking on the bright side diet wise.  I absolutely love seeing your blue ticker and little peapod.

Bonnie - thanks so much for your post.  You cannot say Have A Diagnostic Hysteroscopy often enough in my opinion. We need repetition in order to learn.  Especially if our doctors aren't saying the same things.  It takes effort to swim against the tide and so often we're just too exhausted.  That's where FF is so important.  I think few of us would still be here (and many with babies now!) if not for the advice from these phenomenal women.  I agree with you - I don't believe in numbers games either.  And my blood starts boiling when I hear 'just unlucky' and 'it's just not meant to be'.  You are right - yes I have a few doctors I could strangle if I went back there.  It's been a catalogue of let downs really.  I started my fertility journey 12 years ago with a case of extreme negligence from my doctors - they refused for an entire year to refer me for an ultrasound scan for what I suspected was a cyst on my ovary even though I said I'd pay for the scan myself! (they had IBS on my notes and wouldn't budge).  I had no idea you could go abroad for something like this but why should you have to?  In the end the cyst was so huge I lost my ovary and tube and had major surgery.  I can't really say things have improved much over the years although doctors seem more resigned to patients finding out things on the internet and demanding the tests they need.
Hope all is well with you and the cold has left you all now without needing the Pope's help 

Love to all and extra big hugs to those on the 2ww and about to be on the 2ww 

Jaydi xxx


----------



## Laura68

Hello Abroadies

Lexey - sorry you are still feeling so down.  We all understand how you feel, so hope you keep coming here to chat.  People outside of this process have no idea how awful it can be and I'm afraid we all have many tales of people being unsympathetic or clumsy in their reactions.  It doesn't get any easier, but that's why we all come here - you can vent as much as you like!  I hope your partner is being kind to you, you need a friend in all this.  Also, I wanted to say, don't write off doing another cycle just yet.  I think when we're feeling at our worst, we all have felt like giving up.  I couldn't imagine trying again when my pregnancy did not work out, but that cloud will lift in time and then you will be able to think more clearly about what you'd like to do.  I went to see a counsellor on the advice of my doctor and even thoughg she was a bit rubbish, it did help me get over feeling so crsuhed by what had happened.  Maybe it would help you to talk to someone too.   massive hugs to you xxx

Jaydi - good to hear you are sort of already beginning treatment!  Have you recovered from the awful anasthetic?  Before you know it, the real tx will have started and you'll be off to Athens.  You're so right about how good it is they were able to operate on you straight away - the waiting can be excutiating, so at least that's all done and dusted and now you can just recover and enjoy life til the next tx.  My contact at IB has been great, thank you - she always signs off with something like "I am wishing you a wonderful weekend full of warmth and sunshine" - she obviously doesn't know about the British summer  .  

Dawn - that is great news about your lining.  The week will fly by and you'll be on your 2ww before you know it.      

Sasha too - good luck for your trip, and hoping for a sibling for your little un.

Cat - Hope you're enjoying your result.

Mini me - that's so interesting about diabetes and steroids.  I hope everything some back fine for you and the babe.  Good luck with scan and results  

Bonnie you are so right - I totally agree that a diagnostic hysteroscopy should be part and parcel of the tests prior to fist IVF.  I feel so angry on behalf of so many friends and ladies on FF who have spent thousands and thousands, and had years of disappointment, when a simple thing like that could have shown them what was wrong.  In my view, before IVF begins, all women should have one, plus the NK cells test.  Also the anti-mullarian, and FSH/LH tests, which some NHS clinics do not even do as routine.  It would save so much heartache and financial stress.  My friend has had 6 cycles, including 3 FETs, and only now have they tested her NK Cells and suggested she has either an immune issue or a uterine abnormality that doesn't show in a normal scan.  It does feel like the onus is completely on us to arm ourselves with as much info as possible, as clearly, the docs know nothing!

Bron - sorry for your loss.  I hope you're feeling OK.

I had my second scan this morning and my lining is now a big fat 10 mm.  I'm just waiting to see what IB say about that, but I think they were expecting anything from 9mm, so hopefully they'll be happy and I can finish this mock thing.  That means in a few weeks, I will be able to start the real thing, and also means the clinic will now confirm a donor.  It feels very strange to think that right now, out there in Spain, someone is considering giving me her eggs.  Well I hope someone is anyway!

Hello to everyone else.

Laura x


----------



## bron11

Evening everyone, Thanks to all for your kind words, this is really appreciated.  Funeral was today and while it was sad, it went well.  Brought back memories of mum and dad's but remembering is good.

Hope everyone that is undergoing treatment, scans, preg or those waiting are coping.  Fingers, toes, crossed for you all.

Can I ask, what is a Diagnostic Hysteroscopy, or should I know the answer to this?

I got a letter back from the Health and Socail Care Trust regarding wanting clarification over when I would get NHS treatment - there response - "Northern Trust has no involvement in provision of IVF treatment other than referring on to the Belfast Trust for tertiary level service" - what ever that means  Referrred my letter onto Belfast Trust who operate the fertility clinic.

Got a second letter from Chief Executive of Northern Board Trust (same one as above - do they not know communicate in their trust) They confirm that the Belfast Trust has stated that they plan to offer me treatment before the end of December, in line with my position on the waiting list.  They claim no one moves up and down the list except when someone is reactivated on the list.  Delays will occur however due to shortage in staff.  

Anyone want to put a bet on that they wont offer treatment to me before Dec as I do not believe a word they say considering they told me 3- 5 months which could go up.  I plan to keep positive and hope I am proved wrong.

Need advice girls - my AF is 6 days late, only every missed one period before in my life and this was a long time ago.  Even after IVF it came on time.  Dying to to do a test but concerned I am reading to much into this.  Thoughts doing my head in and don't know what to do.  DH said to wait to weekend before testing.

Bron


----------



## Jaydi

Just a quickie to wish Lesleyj Bon Voyage for tomorrow. We're all rooting for you!!!!

Jaydi x

And a few of these for extra good luck - point them wherever you like 

      

  ​


----------



## RSMUM

Lesley -       hun


----------



## Newday

well heard this morning all 4 donated embryos have survivied the thaw will get more info tomorrow

fly out Friday

dawn


----------



## RSMUM

Fantastic news Dawn!! That's brilliant


----------



## bron11

Brillant news Dawn hope al goes well Bron


----------



## three_stars

Dearest Lesley
Thinking of you and your trip out to Greece soon.  I hope you are managing to cope with the drugs.. just a few days now so hang in there.  I will try to give you a ring or call of a chat ANYTIME if you need to.  There is never a bad time for you to call me. 

Great News Dawn on the thawbies!

Wish I could post more but have caught up on all posts.  Just want to say I am thinking of all of your posts and journeys and crossing fingers and toes for all of you having tx right now.

Love,
Bonnie


----------



## ElleJay

Hi!  Thanks for all thinking about me, much appreciated!  Off to the sunshine tomorrow afternoon and will try to log on from the free computer in the clinic - cutting down on carrying weight and laptop being replaced with a pair of shoes in suitcase.......

Dawn - fantastic news about your embies coming through the thaw, they're doing well and good luck for your transfer.

Sasha - and good luck to you too, thanks for your msg.  I am really hoping that the three of use get to be bump buddies from here on in!

Bron - Sorry that you are being given the run around by the NHS - it shouldn't be this hard (again, how many times have I said that before?). A diagnostic hysteroscopy is when they sedate/anaesthetise you and put a small camera up through the cervix into the uterus and have a good look around to check the lining, see that everything is normal and that there is nothing lurking in there that will adversely affect implantation or a pregnancy (such as polyps, a septum, scarring or fibroids).

Bonnie - special hugs to you and the littlies.

Jaydi - thanks, you are such a sweetie, elephant is shrinking.

Almamay - sorry we didn't get a chance to have our chat - something for me to look forward to next week though!

Larkles - Fingers crossed for your testing and that you get your BFP.

OK - that's it, off to put the last bits in my case and to have an early night.

Take care

Lots of love to everyone

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## bron11

Lesley J - thanks for info - no never had this done by clinic.  

Best of luck to those going through treatment or waiting at the minute - will keep fingers crossed for you. Bron


----------



## cat68

Lesley all the best for your trip to Greece tomorrow and hope everything goes smoothly for you. sending you    and         

Dawn fabby news about the  4 embies. Good luck with the transfer on Saturday and much              

Sasha- Not long to go now before you go to Brno. I'll be thinking about you hun and praying that all goes well for your treatment            

Everyone else Hello and hope you are doing well

Love
Cat xx


----------



## AlmaMay

Hi Abroadies,

Hope you are all well.

Dawn - Great news about your embies!  

Lesley - Thought you could avoid chatting to me.  HA!  Lovely to speak to you tonight.  Travel safe.  Lots and lots of love going with you.

Jaydi - I'll email you when I get a chance.

Bonnie - Good to see you posting.  I'll email you too. 

Hi to everybody else.  Keep well


----------



## RSMUM

Good morning from a very wet Wales! How is everyone doing? Lesley - will be thinking of you today.  

Sasha - please send my love to the wonderful Stepan 

Bron - I have had a few hysterocopies and the last one cost quite a bit, was over in seconds and didn't need any sedation - I saw everything on the screen but it didn't mean much to me - the doc was happy though - couldn't believe it only took about 30 seconds! I had some AF pains but that's it. I know two othe clinics I've been to have them as standard before any tx is considered ( and I got BFP's at both of them ).

Cat - how are you doing? Hope the days are flying by - ha!   

Wierd things going on with me - AF started which was a BIG surprise as I'm still breastfeeding and didn't expect it but then 2 days ;later got told by my GP that my smear test came back with low estrogen levels so the big menopause is looming - crikey how did THAT happen?!  Bit scary really - anyway, she has asked for me to get my FSH tested but have just thought - shouldn't I get it done on Day 3? seems so long now since it mattered 

anyway, better go, nice to see this thread ticking along 

take care

D X


----------



## bron11

D - yes normally FSH is taken between day day 2-4, normally three.

Does anyone know if Reprofit does a hysterocopie before treatment?

Lesley missed u out yesterday, sorry best of luck.
Hi to everyone else. Bron


----------



## Sasha B

Hi Girls,

Thanks so much for all your lovely good wishes, they mean so much to me. Feeling amazingly calm about this cycle (but that may and prabably will change when the 2ww sets in).

Please, do me one favour. Give me a    if I mention going anywhere near the 2ww thread! I did last time and it sent me round the bend. I'm hoping to have a five day transfer on Tuesday. Would appreciate your prayers for this. 

Lots of love to all you wonderful ladies.

Sasha xxx


----------



## Newday

Sasha

we can drive each other mad only 3 days between us

Dawn


----------



## MrsBunny

Just popping on here to send lots of     and     and     to:

Sasha - will be ready with the   and sending lots of calm vibes to you!

Lesleyj - enjoy the sunshine and the extra pair of shoes! Sounds like you're in good hands  

Dawn - Fab news about your 4 embies and the best of luck for your trip

I'm really hoping that all turns out well for you lovely ladies and will be thinking of you all xxx

I haven't posted much here but do read every now and then so:

Lexey - big hugs to you   - go easy on yourself won't you, you will come through this difficult time   

Bron - big hugs to you too    - it's such a battle sometimes when we're trying to make preparations - it's like coming up against all these brick walls and having to chip away at them because you know that if you break them down you'll be a step closer to your dream. Hoping you have lots of strength for this   Sorry for your recent loss also.

Laura, hope the rest of your dummy cycle goes ok - your lining sounds good xx

RSMUM - pleased to hear that you have AF! Don't worry about the menopause coming along, there are lots of natural ways to cope with it's effects - hopefully you won't start to experience them for a while yet. By the way, I didn't realise that a smear test measured oestrogen. Love to you x

Cat - many congratulations on your BFP - clever girl - hope all is well xx

Big hello to all the other Abroadies - Bonnie, Pen, Alma May, Mini-me, Jaydi, Safarigirl to mention but a few

love
Mrs Bunny xxx


----------



## crusoe

Hi everyone

I am just popping in to send mega postive vibes to Dawn, Lesley and Sasha too.         Thinking of you all ladies and praying for a bumper crop of BFP's.

RSmum - you are right FSH should be tested on day 3. I remember having great difficulty explaining to a particularly clueless nurse once that I didn't have the first clue when day 3 was as I hadn't had a period in 4 mths!  

Love to you all and sorry if I have missed any big news I'm still reading through all the recent posts.

crusoe
xxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Thinking of you Dawn, LesleyJ and Sasha and   for BFP's for you all!

Mrs Bunny - good to hear from you, I hope that all is well.

I am keeping well, but starting to feel rather large and rather tired now....

Love to all my Abroadie friends,


Jules xx


----------



## Jaydi

Love to everyone getting ready for ET.  We Abroadies are ready for a huge party this Autumn aren't we!

Lesleyj - hope your flight was easy today and by the time you read this you've been enjoying a bit of sunshine.  Thinking of you x  

Dawn great news that your embies have made it.  Good luck for ET.  

Sasha - I'm ready    .  These are very useful for taking care of the 2ww gremlins too.  We're all praying for you.  

Jules - not surprised you're feeling rather tired now!  Can't believe your ticker.   Wonderful.  Take it easy and have some Jules time won't you?

Crusoe - I had trouble explaining something similiar (but the opposite) to a particularly clueless GP!!  Who reckoned his specialist was family planning.  Obviously the prevention of families rather than actually making them happen.  He wanted to fill in the box on the blood form for what day of my cycle I was on when I'd gone there because I had been bleeding none stop for 69 days.  Bonkers.  Did he write 69 in the box?  Went to acupuncture instead and wished I'd done that weeks before.  That's a good point RsMum - have you tried acupuncture for rebalancing your system?  You hear about women being told they have the menopause after childbirth and then their amazing ovaries get going again.

Bron - Sorry i was so excited waving Lesley off I forgot yesterday to say - How are you?  Is AF still late?  Can you get one of those sensitive early HPTs ?  If it's late you don't have to wait to the weekend do you?  I'd be going insane.
If you're thinking of getting a hysteroscopy then I recommend doing it sooner rather than later in case they find something.  I've had a uterine septum removed and now have to wait at least 2 months until I can start treatment.  Isn't it strange RsMum how some clinics have hysteroscopies as standard before tx and others never mention it in years of BFNs.  I'm still in shock really.

Laura - love the things IB write to you.  Great news about your second scan.  So excited for you.  

Love to Almamay, Bonnie, Cat, Mrs Bunny, Lexey, Giggly, Pen, Helen, Mini-me and all Abroadies

Jaydi x


----------



## Laura68

Hello Abroadies

Well this is all exciting!  Good luck and masses of     to all those waiting for ET - Lesley, Dawn and Sasha.  Willing good news for you all.  What a busy thread this will be the next few days and weeks!

Bron - do the test!  You might as well know one way or the other - and I can't take the suspense, let alone you dealing with it!  Sorry hospital is messing you around.  Hope it all sorts itself out.  Let us know pee stick result.  xx

Lexey - how are you hon?  Hope you're feeling a little better.

Jaydi - hope the news is sinking in and you are looking forward with optimism.  At least the next cycle will be different as they know what they're dealing with now.  

Good luck girls.

Love to all you others.

Laura


----------



## Newday

have heard from Stepan:

You have 3 of 4 thawed embryos developing  - 1xCM, 1x8cc, 1x 6cc

FET planned for Saturday 12:00


I am flying back same afternoon so not much time to rest after transfer. Does this matter? Has anyone else travelled back so soon and been successful? I am worried nowas usually transfers are early morning and I assumed I could go back and rest until the early afternoon

Advice please

Dawn


----------



## misspolly

Hi Dawn,

I normally post on the IVI thread but just happened to see your post.
I had a DET done on 30/07/08 and went from the clinic to the airport and on a flight home and am almost 10 weeks pregnant.
Hope this helps,
Love misspolly xx


----------



## Jaydi

Hi Dawn 

Great news about your embies.  Will be thinking of you on Saturday.      

I think Serum clinic in Athens recommend that you travel the day of transfer rather than a day when implantation might be happening and then you can take it easy for the next few days ready for implantation.  And they have lots of success stories.

And there have been lots of 'extreme' travel stories here on Abroadies which haven't deterred the embies.  I love Bonnie's the best - I still picture you both on that little train flying round Athens. 

Misspolly - congratulations!!

Laura - thanks for the positive vibes.  The same back to you 

Love and kisses to our cycling girls        

Jaydi xxx


----------



## ElleJay

Just a quick 'Hi' from a warm but cloudy Chania - shouldn't have posted the other day about being off to the sun!

Wanted to send special hugs to Dawn and Sasha - stay sane!

My lining is 11mm, and I don't know yet how many embies I have got as am booked to go out for a coffee with the embryologist in a minute so we will probably cover everything then - or just gossip as we usually do, and then I'll walk away and remember I don't have any answers to all the imprtant questions!

Love to everyone, and thanks for all the positive vibes

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## Jaydi

Yipeeee!  That's a great lining Lesleyj.  Sending you huge hugs.  I have everything crossed for you      

Jaydi x


----------



## bron11

Jaydi Laura and everyone else from the bottom of my heart thank you all for the support and hugs you have given to me over the months, even though i am officially not an aboardie yet. 

Well I finally plucked up the courage and did the pee stick thing.  Still totally in shock as it read  .  I cannot believe it, done two tests and reading is same.  Going to do another one tomorrow.  

Got cramp feelings all week as if AF coming so trying not to build my hopes up to much but praying it stays true.

I feel really bad about posting this because I know how much you are want the same result.  And i pray from the bottom of my heart that you all get your dream, sooner than later.

You's girls have given me so much courage to keep trying and I really appreciate and thank you for this.  

Fingers crossed and every other part of my body that BFP for everyone in near future.

Bron xx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Gosh so much to catch up with in a few days, my heads in a spin!

Good luck to everyone just about to go through treatment, prepping for it and on 2WW. 11mm lining wow thats impressive Lesley! Dawn all the very best honey for the weekend!

Not much time at the moment, got made blinking redundant on Friday so all our plans up in the air but determined our IVF journey will remain in place and take priority.  All my 'normal' tests came back fine (well slightly high platelet count but here a baby asprin every day can sort that). NK cell test is back but being interpreted so should know shortly - fingers crossed.

Lots of positive vibes and baby dust for everyone           lets have lots of wonderful news to take us into the Autumn!

Pen
xx

Gosh just got an intercept warning that someone else posted and it was Bron, What fantastic news!!!!!!!!! Congratulations!


----------



## Laura68

WOWOWOWOW BRON!!!  that is amazing news.  I know it's early days, but that's really amazing !  I have just shouted out loud in my office when I read your post - sorry I know I should be saying "be cautious" etc etc, and I know you are very early days etc etc, but hope you are enjoying this fantastic surprise.

Lexey good idea to go away and give your mind a complete rest and soudns like you at least have a reason from your clinic and will know what to do next time round.  Hope you're doing OK xx

Dawn - great news about your lining.  Couldn't be better.  Good luck for 12 on Saturday x

Pen so sorry to hear about the job.  Good your tests are looking OK. 

Good luck all the other girls.

Laura


----------



## Jaydi

Bron this is the best news!!!  Congratulations.      

You're an Anecdote - I've always heard stories of people falling pregnant while on the list and I wondered - who are these people?  And here you are!  

Excellent news.  

Don't worry about the cramps.  If your level is enough to give you a positive HPT then you're definitely pregnant.  My friend has four children and she tells me that with each one she thought AF was coming - but it just never did.  My consultant told me it's a normal symptom of early pregnancy and to expect it.  Yipeeee!

You can always get a HCG blood test done if that will help you relax and believe it's true.

Please stay around here as an Honourary Abroadie - we need your good luck to rub off on us all

And don't ever feel bad posting about a BFP.  We're thrilled for you even if we are envious.  

Jaydi x


----------



## Jaydi

Penny so sorry to hear about your job.   I got made redundant last year and it really shocks you doesn't it?  I hope it doesn't interrupt your plans at all - that was my main worry too.  Good news about your tests.  

Lexey well done taking a few days away from it all.  Give yourself lots of time.  I haven't heard of the cannula procedure.  Have you got someone in the UK who can advise you about it?  I'm really sorry this has happened to you after all the let downs you had had already.  I hope you can find a way forward.

Love to all

Jaydi x


----------



## cat68

Congratulations Bron on finding out your pregnant. Here's to a brilliantly fabby 8 months. What is your EDD?

Love Catxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Congratulations to Bron!! Wonderful news on your BFP!

Lesleyj - fab lining, love the idea of having a coffee with the embryologist!   Fingers crossed for you!

Dawn - I am sure that you will be fine to travel back and then put your feet up, they sound like great embies!

Sasha - thinking of you,   for a BFP.

Pen - so sorry to read about your job, what a real blow, especially to the finances. Really hope that you can still go ahead with tx. Hope that the NK test results come back OK.

Misspolly - hello to you! Just can't keep up with too many thread right now, but think of you often, 10 weeks, that has gone really quickly!

Love to all the Abroadies

Jules xxx


----------



## RSMUM

BRON!!!!


----------



## bron11

Everyone thanks for your kind wishes and I would love to stay around to see how everyone is going.
Cat - I guess around end of June August - not sure only did test today, not been to docs, but booked in for a scan at fertility clinic in 3 weeks.  I hope pregnancy will stay and I will not need IVF but hoping they will not kick me of the list just yet incase things go very badly wrong - I know I should not be thinking like this but jsut cant believe it yet so trying to keep all options open - is this stupid

Anyhow going to bed it has been a long and emotional day

Thanks again everyone Take care Bron xx


----------



## AlmaMay

Hi Abroadies,

Bron - Great news and happy days.  I know it is early but you got over a very important hurdle.  

Sasha - I hope you are packing!!  Much love will be going with you.

Lesley - Thank you for the update.  I hope prying the embryologist with coffee gave you great information.  

Penny - Sorry to hear about being made redundant.  It must be a shock.  Glad that it isn't going to side-track your TX plans.  

Dawn - Getting very excited for you.  ET must be getting very close. x x 

Hi to all the other Abroadies.

Everything is fine here.  Not much to report.  Still doing lots of DIY, working hard at work but enjoying it and getting on very well with DH.  Our kittens are well and we are loving them lots and lots.  Except for the lack of children life is pretty good.


----------



## RSMUM

Almamay - i was thinking of you today - how nice to read your post and hear you sounding so happy - how many kittens have you got? would love to have cats again...


----------



## ElleJay

Hi again!  Sun today!! And acupuncture.......

Bron - what fantastic news - hope you have a healthy, happy 8 months!

Pen - so sorry to hear about your redundancy.

Dawn - looks like I'll be a few hours behind on Saturday!  Good luck.

Sasha - thinking of you!

We currently have 5 embryos developing and are waiting to see how many get to blast for transfer tomorrow afternoon.

Lots of love to everyone 

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## Jaydi

Lesleyj - brilliant news about your embies   Will be thinking of you tomorrow.  Thanks for beaming the sun   back over to us too - we actually have blue sky here!

Dawn - Good luck!!  I wonder if you and Lesleyj will have transfer at the same time?  Depends on the time zones?  Synchronised Abroadies ET  

Sasha - praying everything goes perfectly for you  

AlmaMay - I bet it's great fun having the kittens playing in your home.  I haven't had cats for years it's been dogs recently but puppies are the same - such enthusiasm for life - they can make a game out of anything.  Ours is such a clown too - she has us laughing every day. (Except those days she barks at the clouds to move out of the way of the sun so she can catch some rays in the garden - I'm not kidding!  She must have barked once and the sun came out so now she thinks she has the power )

Bron so thrilled for you.  Can you stay on the list just so you can feel relaxed about everything.  I would be the same right up until 40 weeks!  You're not stupid at all it's just how you're feeling right now.  It's simply because we've had so many let downs it's hard to believe it when something good is happening. Other people get their positive hpt and they're off out buying baby clothes - I think it's so unfair we don't feel so care free just because of what we've been through.  We lose our innocence don't we.  But I'm sure you'll feel more and more relaxed as the days go by and especially when you've seen the little heart beat.  It's great news. 

Cat - how are you doing?  Have you got your scan coming up soon? 

I'm feeling a bit strange today.  The hospital recorded a video of my septum operation and handed me my dvd as I left.  Finally plucked up the courage to watch it this morning.  I saw someone has put theirs on YouTube!   Set to music    At least i can now picture where the embies will be snuggling in but it's an odd thing to see isn't it?  I feel quite off balance anyway I guess I'm still trying to come to terms with what's happened.  I keep getting memories bubble up - like the fertility expert who told me i wasn't getting pregnant because I was keeping temperature charts and making myself stressed.    
It's weird feeling hopeful and furious all at once.


Love to you all - have a good weekend

Jaydi xxx


----------



## bron11

Thanks everyone, still can't believe it.

Jaydi - not sure how I would feel about such a personal video but it will be home to your embies soon.  Think of it as a good luck video.

I will keep yous updated, scan booked for 3 weeks away.

Take care bron XX


----------



## cat68

Hi Guys,

Sorry to put a dampener on Bron's good news, don't want to bring the thread down but I got my second beta bt back from GP's today and not looking good. It has only increased to 346 23dpo from 164 14dpo. Why oh why has it happened to me again? I just can't believe it. It makes me laugh when the receptionist told me when i rang that my level was satisfactory and when i asked the level she said 346. Even I know that that number isn't satisfactory for 23dpo it's poor!

The doc said to go for a scan next week, what a joke! As if i want to wait over the weekend to be told that there is nothing there, and prolong the agony.

The irony is that we got our keys for our new house today and I thought new house new baby but no again we are stopped in our tracks. Why does this hurt so much, I'm nearly 40 and I feel frazzled and old.

Sorry for the self indulgance, I know you know how I feel though! 

Love
Cat  xx


----------



## mini-me

Cat - so sorry to read your post.    
Can you get another beta to see what's happening?
Thinking of you sweetie.

Love mini-me
xxx


----------



## mini-me

Bron - congratulations on your bfp.  

Sasha, Dawn and Lesley - thinking of you all.  

Jaydi - must be strange watching your insides on video, fascinating though to picture where the embies will be embedding!  
Was it you who asked me if I went to see Mr S every 2 weeks after my bfp?  Well I went once, but managed to get my gp to prescribe the final lot of medication.  As I live on the south coast and not in London, I wasn't happy travelling up there or Surrey considering the bleeding I had in the first trimester.  What he did at that appointment was check my blood pressure and scan me.  My gp was able to monitor my blood pressure and wrote to Mr S, who replied with the dosage and the weaning doses also.  Due to my bleeding, I had numerous scans on the NHS anyway.  So I had all bases covered.  Hope this helps.

Best wishes to all,
love mini-me
xxx


----------



## bron11

Cat - you are not putting damper on things, you have every right to feel upset, angry and ask the questions Why.  Unfortunately I don't know the answers but hope that things turn around and improve.  Not a lot I can say that will make you feel better but thoughts with you Bron XX


----------



## Sasha B

Cat my love I get back on Tuesday so please feel free to call me anytime. So sorry this is happening.

Lesley,    for your five lovely blasts. Hope ET goes well tomorrow.

AlmaMay, the the kitties a cuddle from me. Mine are being taken care of by my mum where there will get lots of TLC and treats!

Bron, many congratulations on your BFP. Please don't even feel you should hold back on sharing good news. We're here to support each other through the highs as well as the lows. 

Dawn, will be thinking of you & your 3 embies tomorrow. 

Must go and pack. Love to all you wonderful ladies.

Sasha xxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Cat - so sorry to read your news, hugs to you.

Sasha - I just noticed your ticker!!! The best of luck for your trip to Brno!!! 

Almamay - so good to hear your sounding happy and positive, I do miss having a cat! Give yours a hug from me.

I am at the stage when I am not sleeping at all well, guess that it is good practice for later!!!

Jules xx


----------



## rtsaintly

Hi,

We have just found a donor, and will be going for ED to Cape Town Fertility Clinic in January, so can I be added to the list of abroadies! Very nervous but excited too, and getting loads of info and support on the South Africa board. We had one attempt at treatment with Care in Nottingham, but although they were lovely we dont want to wait as long as they have said it could be (years for a mixed race donor!). So far Nurture (who found our donor) and Cape Fertility Clinic have been excellent and in constant contact.

I dont know this board well yet - so a general hug to everyone!

Rachel x


----------



## Jaydi

Cat I'm so sorry to hear this.  Are you able to get a scan today?  You need to know what is happening now don't you?  Not next week.  Can they help you at the Early Pregnancy Unit at the hospital?  The midwife at ours let me self-refer and she was so helpful.

Thinking of you      

Jaydi xxx


----------



## Newday

Cat I am so sorry you can do without this I hope that things turn out OK for you!

Well had breakfast and going to get cleaned up to make my way to the clinic for 12pm Stepan has a busy morning 3 collections and then 6 ET's. I will then come back into town have lunch and staright to the airport so no time to rest. Everything I read said it doesn't make any difference so lets hope so.

The usual doubts about donor eggs are creeping in but worse this time because they are donor embryos! what would a child look like? will people know etc...... We haven't decided if we a tell or not yet but Dh is of the opinion that with identifcation cards and DNA testing we will need to tell at some point. It's just all so difficult at times.

Oh well todays the day AGAIN

Bye for now

dawn


----------



## RSMUM

Just popping on to wish everyone the very,very best of luck         to Dawn, Sasha and Lesley - wishing for a triple set of BFP's very,very soon.

Cat hun - I've sent you an IM - my thoughts are with you

Bron - hang in there hun - these first few weeks are so scary aren't they?

Hi to everyone else - sorry I'm rushing - have about 6 jobs on the go all at once, don;t want to do any of them, would rather be out walking but there you go...sigh!

xxx


----------



## AlmaMay

Cat - How are you doing?  Any more news?  

Dawn and Lesley - Hope ET went well today.

I had a text from Sasha today to say she ran into my DH at the airport.  It is such a small world.  I hope that is a good sign.  

I am so enjoying the lovely weather in London.  I even mowed the lawn today.  Sadly I killed a frog with the lawnmower.    I am so upset.  I think it is the same frog that we have had hop into the kitchen a couple of times.  I thought it was sweet that the kittens (who are actually 2 years old) never hurt the frog and just sniffed at it as it hopped around.


----------



## Newday

well home now thank goodness with a hatching blast and a blast on board. Stepan did want me to have a third compacting morula as well but I said No I would be too terrified of triplets and told him I would take one of the babies back to him if that happened so he agreed to two.

So now the madness begins. Is it too early to test yet?
Only joking really

Dawn


----------



## bron11

Cat  - how you doing?

Dawn - cong - take it easy, fingers crossed.

RSMUM - yes so scary, did another test yesterday and it still showed positive.  Feel sick all the time but coping with this, hubby looking after me, altough not saying much.  Just want the next three weeks to fly by so we have scan.  I can't understand why it worked this time, when four year and i cycle of ivf didn't - but not complaining.  I was taking DHEA, baby aspirin (stopped now) and eating a lot of nuts, and whilst I have no prove I thinking this helped.

Dawn, Lesley - thoughts with you.  Dawn hope you gets the answers to your DE delemina's (sorry can't spell this word).

rtsaintly - Cong on finding clinic, things will be moving now for you - excited?

Sasha, how long before you start treatment?

Sun out here for a change going to tidy back yard, throwing surprise 40th for my husband this sat coming - mad now and he has had his surprise already!!

Take care all - bron xx


----------



## Jaydi

Cat - thinking of you today  

Dawn - welcome home to you and welcome home to your embies 

Sasha - Fab you saw Mr AlmaMay at the airport - such a great bon voyage sign.  Good luck!  

Lesley - hope you are able to relax a bit in between travelling home with your embies on board.  thinking of you x x x 

AlmaMay - the sun is lovely isn't it?  Makes me feel so much better.  Sorry to hear about your little frog 

Bron - Hope you're feeling good this weekend and it's finally sinking in!!

RsMum - it's horrible having to do jobs when you just want to be outside isn't it?

Rachel - Welcome to Abroadies !  Great news that you are off to Cape Town.  That will be here before you know it.  I've heard really good things about the clinic.  Good luck.  Looking forward to getting to know you here on Abroadies.

Jules - hope you are feeling well.

Mini-me - yes it was me asking about Mr S.  It's so good you had a GP who could take over and support you.  I'm sorry you had so many worries.  Wonderful your little boy is doing well and a good weight 

Laura - I keep thinking of you getting ready for your cycle.  So exciting.

Lexey - hope you're doing ok  

Love to Bonnie, Mrs Bunny, Crusoe, Giggly, Pen, Helen and All Abroadies

Jaydi x

Extra big hugs to Cat today


----------



## rtsaintly

Bron11 - Funnily enough we are almost as excited about going to Cape Town as we are about the treatment!! Its making it less stressful somehow. And seeing as we have been trying to ring Care (Notts) all week to let them know that we have a donor etc, but there hasnt been a nurse to speak to, I feel convinced we are doing the right thing. 
Jaydi - Thanks!! I am looking forward to getting to know everyone too, hopefully I will be able to give as much support to other people as I have had so far!

Rachel xxx


----------



## Boudicca77

hello Ladies - I just wanted to pop my head in and say hello to you all. 

Bron what fantastic news! - the girls on the "waiting for 1st scan" are a great bunch if you ever fancy popping in    
Lesley and Dawn I'll be keeping everything crossed for you guys.  
Cat   
Lexey it's lovely to see your posts again I hope you've managed to find some peace, resolution or whatever it is you need after the last cycle.  My previous cycle was ng and the detox i went through after was worse then anything I've experinced.  I also thought I was going into menopause (swets and palpatations) and loosing my mind (tears anger forgetfulness)-  so it sounds like your having the same thing.  I think it lasted about 3 weeks - it was awful but it did tail off.
Jaydi - love to you as always.

We are well and incrediable greatful if a little anxious. xx


----------



## Laura68

Hello Abroadies

Well it's been very busy here over the weekend.

Boudicca - I knew you'd had a BFP, but I don't think I knew it was twins!! Wow you must be so happy.  Looks from your signature like you've had a scan and seen heartbeats which is amazing news.  Do keep us informed, it's lovely to share your good news.  

Lexey - lovely to see your post and that you are feeling a little better mentally, if not physically.  Sounds horrible, but sure it's just all the hormones working their way out of your system.  I think you should not make a decision about TX until you are fully recovered - when you feel that ill, it's hard to imagine feeling positive ever again, but I'm sure you will continue to feel better little by little.  Sending you a big  

Bron - you are the current pee stick queen - it's great you can keep reassuring yourself that way, and the next couple of weeks will fly by til you have your scan.  Glad your DH is looking after you.  He probably doesn't know what to say after all you've been through, but I bet he is over the moon.

Welcome Rachel - Cape Town sounds amazing.  What a lovely place to try and get pregnant  .  Keep us informed.

Jaydi - I know exactly what you mean by memories bubbling up.  There's so much regret when you think back over past treatments and know now that a simple procedure would have shown the real reason.  I think a lot of doctors immediately blame the woman for being stressed - I've read the same thing many times on FF, and it was one of the things that was said to me at my first ever appointment.  I guess doctors know that stress can be a big factor, but with the benefit of hindsight, it does feel like they should have done more for you way back then.  Must be very strange having a DVD of your insides - oh well, it's something to show your triplets in years to come  .  Hope you are coming to terms with all the news you've had to take on board the last couple of months.  At least you know the next cycle will be different.  xx

Dawn - congratulations!  Wishing you and your embies lots of luck and growing power.  I feel exactly the same about having 3 on board.  It's good you were able to make that choice.  It's hard to know what to tell people isn't it, but I tink you'll know if you get pregnant.  We have already decided to just tell everyone it's a donor egg if we get pregnant - I don't think I could live with having to keep it a secret  - I'd just blab it out at some point.  I know some people don't feel the same way, or can't be honest as they're not supported, but hopefully your decision will come naturally when your 2ww is over.

AlmaMay - am so jealous about the kittens.  I am desperate for a cat (probably some kind of baby replacement for me... ).  Our next door neighbour has one and I'm always letting her come into our house (our neighbour doesn't mind), and when we were away this weekend, I spent ages with the cat from next door there.  My DH thinks we can't have a cat where we live as we're on a corner or two roads.  They're not very busy and I've never heard of a cat being killed there, but my DH thinks it would finish me off if we had a kitten and it got killed.  Probably right.  How many kittens do you have and what colour are they?  If one is ginger, I might have to kidnap it!

Lesley - great news about the embies.  What's the news?

Sasha good luck at Brno!

Cat - so sorry to hear about your bloods.  It's odd that the receptionist said they were acceptable though - maybe you should not give up hope just yet.  The scan will tell you wnat you need to know, and we will all be   for you.

Hello to everyone else.  

We had horrible news at the weekend - a lovely friend had a miscarriage and there were complications so she was in hospital for two days.  I would not wish that on anyone, especially two of our dearest friends.  But I have been feeling really really awful and guilty because my first reaction when I heard was shock that she had been eleven weeks pregnant and I hadn't known, and then anger that she had got pregnant without even really trying (she got pregnant the first month with her little girl and was only telling me a month ago that she and her DP never have sex anymore!).  I feel like the most horrible person in the world as what she's been through has been awful.  Not only has she lost a baby, but was very ill with it.  She was grieving for her lost baby as well as thinking she was going to bleed to death.  I wish I didn't feel such selfish emotions.  It's one of those things I can only write here - I could never admit this anywhere else.  I've got to phone her today and be a good friend as she has always been to me - she's an amazing, completely unconditional friend who's been there for us throughout our journey, so why can't I just shake off my bad feelings?  Sorry girls, you'll probably all read this and think what a cow I am, but just needed to get this off my chest.

Laura xx


----------



## rtsaintly

Laura - I dont think your a cow!....I think its lovely that even though the emotions are a difficult thing for you to face, you have and you are supporting your friend. 

I think we all have these thoughts....I do even though I try not too! At least we have FF to get them out  

P.s. I am jealous of all of you who know enough to be able to write long posts (my partner had to tell me what TTC stood for.... )

Rachel xx


----------



## Jaydi

Hi Abroadies

Cat - sending you big hugs.  I hope you've had some help and are being looked after.

Love to Dawn, Sasha and Lesleyj x x x our 2ww girls 

Lexey - glad you had an UP day at last - I hope you have many more. I get hot flushes when I stop the meds each time.  It's not fair is it? You need to give it time and you'll probably start to feel better once you've had AF. Don't forget you've been on meds a lot this year because of the cancelled cycles as well. Look after yourself and don't worry it should pass soon and you'll be back to normal.

Boudicca - it's so great to hear from you.  Keep popping back to tell us how you're doing. We need your good luck to rub off on us. Wow two heartbeats - that's wonderful news. So thrilled for you.   You'll have quite a house full won't you!!

Rachel - I know just what you mean about trying to ring the nurses and not getting any response.  We had that too at our UK clinic and it was utterly miserable not being able to speak to anyone - even when I got a BFN it was just the ansaphone over and over. I can even remember ringing reception to say I need to talk to someone and the receptionist just put me back to the nurses phone line and the ansaphone again.  Can't believe how much we paid for that kind of service. We've since had treatment in Spain and now in Greece and at both clinics we've had great communication with the nurses and consultants. Even getting replies on a Sunday evening and also while everyone was supposed to be on holiday during the August close down! Sorry I've ranted on enough but it does frustrate me when people act like we're getting inferior treatment if we go abroad. The two experiences UK or abroad couldn't be more different but not favouring the UK as people expect.
TTC is ok but I like ones like BMS  Can you tell I'm not allowed any while recovering from my septum surgery  Not that we'd get anywhere with my tubes but I wouldn't mind trying. 
Here is a link to the translations
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/index.php?option=com_glossary&Itemid=120

Laura - thanks for sharing your story about friend and how you feel. I'm sorry to hear about their loss. And also sorry to hear it has brought up all your feelings about loss and infertility too. I found out this weekend that a friend of a friend is expecting a baby any day now! I was so gobsmacked because we all used to be so close and couldn't believe no one had told me - did they think I just wouldn't notice she had a baby with her next time we meet?  Admittedly I haven't seen her since February but I have seen everyone else. My best smile of delight was stuck on my face as my mind raced away trying to think how I didn't know this and how shocked I felt. She was supposed to be at a birthday party I went to last week just after my op and I would have been faced with bumping into her 8 months BUMP. I was already feeling shaky. Sorry now I've gone all me me me. I'm just trying to say that the shock of it all gets mixed up with all our other feelings. I feel a cow too for being so envious but I'm guessing that actually neither of us are cows we're just people who have been through a lot and are continuing to go through a really tough time. When we find out something like this it shakes us up because we think if that wasn't true then what else in life has been faked as well. I've been rerunning old conversations to see if I missed something. I feel a bit of a fool. I understand that people have a superstition of not wanting to say they are pregnant until 12 weeks but why say they don't have sex anymore implying they're not trying for a baby. You were bound to find out sooner or later?
I think it's perfectly normal (well in my world anyway) to be really happy for someone or really sad for someone and at the same time have another reel running in my brain with all my envy and confusion at the same time. Both feelings are true and it's so honest of you to say it out loud. Big hugs to you. 
I love your chatty posts by the way - I can relate to so much of what you're saying. x x x

Sending you all lots of love 

Welcome home Lesleyj - I hope it all went brilliantly   

Jaydi xxxx


----------



## cat68

Hi ladies.

it has taken me ages to catch up with all the posts. 

Mini me- Wow your 23 weeks already. Bet you can't wait to meet your little one 

Bron- great news I'm glad that everything going grand. The best of luck with the scan in a few weeks. 

Sasha- thinking of you a lot hun and hoping that the embies are grade1's and sticky ones. You should be back soon 

Jules- Yes not sleeping will get you in practice for when the baby is here. Not long now How exciting! 

Rachel- Welcome love, and good luck with the ED in Cape Town. What a great place to go! 

Boudicca- Wow twinnies I see from your signature. That's fab news and gives us all hope !! 

Laura Thanks for being so honest about your feelings about your friend and her miscarriage. We all go through the aray of emotions when we find out friends have got pg or miscarried. Two of my work colleagues have just told me that they are pregnant. One is due just after my first m/c due date and the other one will be the same day as my due date for this pg(that didn't last) Quite sad, but something that I have to live with.

Jaydi As always your words are a great comfort and heartfelt. What a fab mum you would make and any child born to you would be so fortunate to have you as a mum!  

Deb Thanks for your pm. Thanks for thinking about me. You lovely lady! 

Dawn- Welcome to the madness that is the 2ww. A hatching blast and a blast sounds brilliant. When do you test?

Alma May- How are you doing love?

Lexey- Glad that your feeling better and good luck with going back to work. I know what you mean about crying. I could cry a river! 

Well did another HPT today to make sure that this pg had ended and only got a faint pos on it. To confirm my neg status I started bleeding before, so the fat lady has sung! Actually feel numb and unable to cry anymore. To be honest it;'s an anticlimax now after the months of tx and all the stress that brings. Don't know what to do next, but know I need a rest from tx. we have just moved to a new house so that will give me a project to focus on for now. That and my beautiful Ds and Dh. I gave Ds an extra hug tonight and plenty of kisses. He doesn't know how special he is and how much I love him.  
He's my glorious ray of light

Love and Hugs
Cat xx


----------



## Laura68

Hi Cat

I just saw your post.  So so sorry that this BFP has not worked out.  Sending you masses of   .  It's devastating to have hope and then lose it.  You are very brave to be so lovely and upbeat for everyone else on this thread.  I love how you describe your DS.  I hope you give him lots of extra cuddles the next few days as you recover - he must be a great comfort to you.  

Lots of love

Laura xx


----------



## Laura68

Hello all the other Abroadies

Lexey love, you have been through the wars aside from your IVF.  How horrible about your hand.  Are you looking forward to getting back to work?  It is good to have something to throw yourself into and distract you from what's been happening with the IF. Also will help you clear your head til you decide what to do from now on.  Your hot flashes sounds horrible, but good you are seeing the GP.  If it helps, my friend had the same thing - her cycle was completely messed up by her IVF and she had a nasty AF every two weeks, til I made her see my fantastic acupuncture lady and she sorted her out  .  Hopefully your cycle will calm down soon - I think some women are just very sensitive to the drugs.  Good luck with GP.

Jaydi - so sorry about what happened with your friend's pregnancy - it's such a shock isn't it.  I had the same thing with a friend of mine who I had not seen in a while (well, obviously about 9 months!).  Suddenly a mutual friend said "Oh by the way, xxx's had her baby".  My chin hit the floor! I hadn't even known she was pregnant, but I guess it explains why I didn't hear from her when we lost our baby!  I guess it is difficult to be the other side of this IF journey too - what do you say, how honest should you be etc etc.  I always think I wish people would just be honest but then when they are, it's also hard.  But you are right, it would have been a horrible shock to bump into your friend with a massive bump.  I am just hoping, Jaydi, that the next person in your group of friends to spring a surprise pregnancy is you! I second what Cat says. 

I spoke to my friend who miscarried tonight and we had a really good chat - she is being really brave and also very philosophical.  I felt worried about calling her in case I still felt all weird and angry, but she was so lovely that I immediately forgot all that and just felt so much affection for her and her DH - felt doubley awful for feeling jealous she had been pregnant given what she then went through.  She told me she thought she was going to die and in her drugged up haze in the hospital, all she could hear were nurses and doctors barking orders and her DP crying.  It really brought me to my senses and I felt so gutted for them.  It's a hideous coincidence that we have both lost a pregnancy this year, but now it's another thing we have in common and I feel our friendship will get even stronger now. Thanks for everyone who posted a nice thing about my friend and how I was feeling.  Please send her positive vibes as she recovers.    

Love to everyone else.

Laura xx


----------



## Jaydi

Cat I'm so very sorry to hear you have miscarried.  That is desperately sad news.  You are amazing following everyone else's stories when you're going through this.  I'm sending you lots of love and hugs.  Take good care of yourself.  I hope you get some answers about why this has happened so you can be hopeful for the future.  Look after each other over the coming weeks.  And we are here for chat anytime - you know that don't you.      

Laura I'm sorry to hear about your friend.  I imagine they will both be in shock for some time over this loss and how frightening it was.  Life is so unfair sometimes isn't it?  How great she has you to talk to.  Take care of you as I expect it brings up memories of your loss too.      

I was listening to Jeremy Vine on radio 2 yesterday in the car and he had Dr Sarah Jarvis on talking about miscarriage.  I was stunned to hear her talk about antibodies and natural killer cells, aspirin, steroids and heparin - it seems GPs and the media are finally catching on. Sadly, no mention of hysteroscopies.  They had women phone in with their stories and I was crying as I drove along - it seemed they'd been through so much and hadn't had anyone to talk to about it.  Heartbreaking.

Sending you all lots of love  

Jaydi xxx


----------



## MrsBunny

Cat, so sorry to hear your sad news   
Take good care of yourself - it's great that you've got a new house to focus on, but remember that you and dh and ds are the most important things - doing things to the house can wait if you don't feel like it yet.   

Laura, I'm so glad that you had a good chat with your friend, despite your feelings, which are only natural as the others have said. It's very difficult to cope with other peoples' pregnancies and the consequences, whether they are successful or not. I've just heard that a friend's wife has given birth - they told me she was pregnant just after our last failed tx - she's over 40 and conceived naturally out of the blue. I more or less said I couldn't cope with seeing them while she was pregnant, although they don't really know about all that we've been through, so now I'm wondering whether I can see them with a little baby!    
Here's some     for your friend, and for you xx

Jaydi, interesting about the radio program. It would be great if doctors etc are catching on to these new treatments but also scary to wonder how those women like the ones who were phoning in, are going to access them. After all, it's difficult enough for us on FF to persuade the experts and we must be more knowledgable than most! Have you found any more hysteroscopies on Utube yet? Come on, I know you've been searching!   Speak soon  

Lexey, I read that it was quite common to have hot flushes and sweats when coming off meds (HRT) all of a sudden. I know this doesn't help, but have you tried deep abdominal breathing? Try it when you are hot and also any other time. This is supposed to help. And try not to get too hot before you go to bed. Hope you feel better really soon xx

Dawn, how are you doing? Well I hope, nice and relaxed, positive etc? No?   Sending lots of chilled        to you xx

Lesleyj and Sasha, thinking of you both     

Bron, congratulations on your surprise pregnancy! Hope you're doing well  

Pen, sorry to hear about your redundancy. It must have been a shock for you. If you can, try to look at the positive side and treat it as a chance for new opportunities, including being able to concentrate on yourself. When we're bogged down in our jobs it's often difficult to take a step back to reassess our lives and priorities  

Big hellos to everyone else reading
love Mrs Bunny xxx


----------



## Newday

Sahsa hope all has gone well today It was today ET wasn't it.

Well day three the only thing I can say is I am starving I cannot fill meself up just had a tine of soup and three slices of bread.

It could be the steroids they make you hungry I just daren't hope it will be BFP

Dawn


----------



## ElleJay

Hi!  Very quick one for me as I am well sedated from the Progesterone at the moment and I seem to have run out of thinking power......

I will log on again when I feel a bit more alert, but I wanted to send special positive vibes to Dawn and Sasha - Dawn, if it's any consolation, I'm eating for Britain too - DH keeps saying 'you can't be hungry again...' - silly b, of course I can!  Sasha, I hope everything went well with your ET and you are home soon.

I have three blasts on board and was so Valiumed up on Saturday that I can't remember when I am supposed to be testing......

Lots of love to everyone and thanks so much for the PMs I've had - you are fantastic friends. 

Lesleyj xxx

PS - forgot to say how sad I was to see Cat's news - I so wish this had turned out differently for you, to go through a miscarriage is just the most cruel thing.  Hugs.


----------



## bluebell

Just wanted to send Cat the biggest of hugs.  A miscarriage is the biggest of blows.  I hope you are being gentle with yourself and your DH, and your little DS.  I hope they bring you some comfort and that you begin to feel a bit better soon.  My thoughts are with you.
Bluebell xx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Cat - so very sorry to read your sad news, how devastating for you and DH. Sending you hugs.  

Lesleyj - three blast on boards sounds very good news, thinking of you!

Dawn - sending sticky vibes to pumpkin and squash   

Sasha - hope that ET went well, so hoping that you get your BFP  

Reading and thinking of you all, but starting to get ridiculously tired at this stage now.

Jules xxx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Cat, I am so sorry to read your posts over the last few days. I really wish I could find something comforting and supporting to say but I can only imagine how you must feel at the moment; I hope you find the strength to get through this awful disappointment again.

Dawn and Sasha have everything crossed for you, Leslie 3 blasts wow! Here’s praying for some BFP’s very soon for you all.

Bron hope you are doing well and enjoying your wonderful news.

Sorry in a bit of a rush at the moment, but thinking of everyone. No news on my NK cells results yet will let you know when I get something

Hugs
Pen
xx


----------



## Sasha B

Cat my love,     I am so sorry to hear that you have miscarried again. I was hoping that things might be different this time. I am not at all surprised that you feel numb. So things just aren't fair! Please call me if you need to chat. So upset for you.

Sasha xxx


----------



## Sasha B

Well ladies, as you can probably guess, I'm back home again.

Everything went really well. I had an expanding blast and a blast put back yesterday (both grade 1) and then flew back to the UK in the late afternoon. Test day is the 6th of October. I hate this waiting game but it makes it easier to be in such good company. Lesley, 3 blasts! Wow! Dawn, yes I know what you mean about the hunger. I have just put it down to being tired. I keep telling myself that day 6 is too soon to 'feel' anything as the embies won't have even implated yet. Trying to keep sane as well. So far, so good but I know that will probably all change next week.

AlmaMay it was slightly surreal to see your Dh at the airport! Last time we met was in the chocloate shop in Warsaw. I almost had to re-check whether I was flying to the right destination. 

Love to all you fab ladies on here,

Sasha xxx


----------



## bron11

Cat     sent your way, look after yourself.

Sasha, Dawn, Lesley make sure you look after yourselves, and hope any rollercoaster thoughts you have don't drive you insane!

Everyone else thoughts with you.

To answer your question Pen, Ms Bunny and all - had thoughts all night that if I was pregnant I was losing it as I had not been feeling sick for the last two days.  Had to go and buy another preg test to check, still shows positive but thoughts ongoing.  Can't wait till scan.  

Bron


----------



## RSMUM

Bron - hang in there hun - the sickness will come and go - when is your scan!

Thinking of all you lovely ladies on the 2ww         

and hugs and kisses to everyone else - and a special big cyber hug to Cat   

XX


----------



## Jaydi

Hi Abroadies  

Cat I'm thinking of you this week and sending lots of hugs.      

Lexey I hope you feel better soon.  I always get hot flushes after coming off the meds - I think it is the sudden crash of all those hormones.  I find acupuncture helps get me back into balance.  Also exercise - it's good to go for a walk everyday.  It would get worse in the evenings and at night especially if I had a glass of wine.  It's miserable isn't it?   Especially when you have been through so much already.  I hope the GP has been able to help you.  

Sending lots of love to our 2ww girls - Lesleyj, Sasha and Dawn. How hungry are you now?      

Laura how are you doing?  What a brilliant thought you had about being the one who surprises everyone else at the party by turning up with the bump this time.    That will be you and me soon.    I know what you mean that on the other side of IF people just don't know what to say.  I've had very little response from friends I've told about my septum operation - I'm imagining they're thinking I really should stop now I even have a dodgy womb but they're not saying anything.  I'm mean nothing at all - nothing supportive either.  This journey is sooo lonely.  When else would you have an operation and your friends say call me next month when you're better.  Surely it's just after the op you need a friend?  Thank you my Abroadies buddies - I absolutely don't know what I'd do without you.   I know I would have given up by now but I don't think I would have been able to accept it.

Mrs Bunny I love seeing Bunny's pic.  Big hugs to you about your friend's wife having her baby.    It's extra hard to take in when they weren't even trying to have a baby isn't it?  That Jeremy Vine radio programme is on the Listen Again if anyone wants to hear it - it's just over an hour into the show you scan scroll forward to 1hr 10 mins.  It's a bit 'light' on facts and detail as here we tend to know a lot more don't we?  But still great to hear these things being talked about on the radio.  I hope it helps couples get the help they need.

Rachel are you already planning other holiday type things to do while in Cape Town?  What a fab trip.    How long will you be there for?

Bron I really feel for you   - we want to feel 'pregnant' every minute of every day don't we?  My consultant told me it's normal for the waves of hormones and that feeling to come and go.  Do you have to wait long until your scan?  Or maybe have a blood test so that the high numbers reassure you?  Soon you'll be feeling properly sick and wishing for some respite    

I'm excited! - I'm onto the next stage of cyclacur.  Overnight the aching has stopped and I feel so much better.  I don't think the oestrogen was much fun.    I've got to do another cycle of it next month and then hopefully everything will be healed so I can start our actual tx cycle.  I have no idea of time scale yet.  I feel I'm crossing days off the calendar but I don't know what date I'm aiming for!!  Still, finishing the white pills and going onto the brown feels like a major milestone  .  A few weeks ago that seemed to stretch on forever.  And I think that's the only way to get through all this waiting - don't look too far ahead just see what the very next milestone is and aim for that.

Love to Boudicca, RsMum, Jules, Bloobs, Pen Pos, AlmaMay, Crusoe, Giggly and all abroadies  

Extra big hugs to our 2ww girls      

Jaydi xxx


----------



## rtsaintly

Jaydi - Hoping to book the flight for the 2nd Jan and come back on the 20th. Have bought 2 guide books already! And (this is a bit sad..) we have made a spreadsheet of potential accomodation with pros cons and costs!! 

I am sending all my good vibes to anyone on 2ww, and love to all those who need it.  

Thank god I have FF (it keeps me sane/informed)!!

Rachel xx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Evening ladies, 

Had my results back so just wanted to share them with you for interest.  The Thryoid Antibody came back positive and am showing positve readings for NK Cells CD3 and CD4. Doc is recommending Asprin, Heparin and steroids for next treatment and of course we are at least pleased all the test have shown something that may be a contributing factor.

Am drumming my fingers now waiting for Eugin to pull their fingers out and communicate - everything takes a fortnight with them for some reason! - and are keen to get going now we have a different regime to try, lets hope this brings some answers it is certainly giving us some home.

Hope you ladies on your 2WW's are hanging in there and everyone else is well.

Hugs
Pen
xx


----------



## ElleJay

Just wanted to say hello to everyone - I am so tired I can hardly function, typing not proving to be easy, so not posting much at the moment, but everyone is still in my thoughts. 

Lots of love

Lesleyj


----------



## Sasha B

Lovely Lesley, rest up my love. 

Pen, glad to hear you have something more concrete to go on now. You can look forward to your next cycle with more hope now that the immunity issues have been picked up on.

Jaydi, hang in there my love. I know it seems like time can drag when you have a delay before your next cycle but it will come round and hopefully you will have a fantastic result.

Bluebell, thanks for your lovely messages. Did you get my text?

Ladies, feeling a bit low today. I just got an e-mail from Stepan saying there were no embryos to freeze. That is after having a grade 1 blast on Tuesday which wasn't transferred (and which they were sure could be frozen). If the blast didn't make it to day 6 then what about the two inside me? It's knocked my confidence a bit.

Love to everyone,

Sasha xxx


----------



## three_stars

Hi ladies.  I have not forgotten about all of you but massive apologies as I am quite behind now on posts and fear I just can not keep up just now.  I am just trying to get through each day and night which does not seem to have much difference between them!  So I mainly just wanted to say to 
Cat how very sorry I was to hear of your loss.  It is never ever easy when this happens.  Big hugs to you.   
Lesleyj... my dear friend... I hope your tiredness is more then just drug driven and is actually embies snugly in strong.  I am willing this to happen for you with every I have.  I feel terribly to not be more in touch and supportive.  I know you have fab DH there getting you through this time though.  Sleep and eat and cruise through this next week until test time.
Alma May .. I pause each night about 8 for two seconds and think I must ring AM and then it just doesn't happen.. not to anyone.. Could I reach you somewhere in the daytime?  If so please let me know or else we could chat on this weekend if you let me know when you would be available.
Sasha, I can understand your worry and the logic behind it but at the same time your embies inside you have a far better chance then in the lab.  Fingers crossed for you.
You too Dawn-  hang in there
Bron-many congratulations.  What a surprise for you. Hope you are feeling well.  
Nice to hear from you RSMUM, Pen, Hello as well to Mrs Bunny, Jules, Jaydi, Boudicca, Rachel, Lexey, WWAV, GG if you are ever still reading here,  
and darn I know I have missed some of you but my limits of concentration have now been exceeded          I will now go back to hibernating into my fog brain state of sleep deprivation          zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
I was a few minutes in Starbucks today waiting to pick up DD from school and giving a bottle to one twin.. AN elderly couple started chatting with me like Americain tourists do and then suddenly the man said " IS there two in there?" ( the stroller) and I was startled and said there better be unless I left one at home!!!  and I had to look inside to make sure!!      

Love,

Bonnie


----------



## Newday

I've started getting af type pains today so hoping this is a good sign feel hot and generally just off so lets hope they are good signs hey

Sasha hope all is well with you

Dawn


----------



## RSMUM

ooh dawn - crossing everything hun


----------



## bron11

Thanks girls, scan on 9th Oct, seen doc today due date around 22 may.  Did another test today still preg, feeling sick on off, got a bad cold.  Trying to throw a surprise 40th for my hubby this sat, he is not playing ball in terms of going out with brothers so I can get him out of house.  At least having the cold gives me an excuse for not drinking and not having to explain reason to people.

Dawn - fingers crossed

Hi to everyone else, hope treatment 2ww not to much a strain.  

Have a nice weekend. Bron


----------



## Sasha B

Dawn,

AF pains are a good sign. Hang in there hun. 

Still no symptoms on my part so nothing to speak of. Trying to keep patient and same although, feel like I'm fighting a loosing battle in the last day or so.

Sasha xxx


----------



## RSMUM

Oh Sasha love, hang in there - it';s so tough, I know.. 

hugs and kises to you both


----------



## Newday

Sahsa

hang in there it's just so difficult isn't it
I'm finding it hard too

dawn


----------



## Ms Minerva

Sasha, Dawn and Lesley - thinking of you and sending you    

The 2ww is a special kind of hell, really is just awful - big hugs    

Bonnie - so good to hear from you, think of you often, no wonder you have little time to post with your lovely family to care for!

Pen - well it is good news, in so far as you now have a reason why the other treatments haven't worked and a solution!! The ARGC are very hot on immune stuff, but it sounds like steroids, aspirin and heparin are their type of immune protocol and they are very successful with it. Hope that you hear back from Eugin soon.

I am keeping well, but feeling tired and foggy brained at the moment and that is before baby has arrived!

Also got rather a lot on my plate at the moment, family and business wise - great timing!  

Love to all

Jules xxx


----------



## Jaydi

Hi Abroadies  

Cat - Thinking of you and hope you're doing ok and being taken care of.  

Lexey  - Hope you are doing ok and starting to feel better.   Well done getting your hair done and giving yourself a well deserved boost.  I know what you mean about not buying clothes because you'll soon need maternity wear.  Maybe the trick it to buy something really expensive and really tight fitting?    So that sods law you get pregnant and can't fit into it.  I had a similar feeling yesterday - I have a dentist check up every 6 months and they ask you if anything has changed since your last visit.  He always says next time we need to check if I need more x-rays done and I always think - Ha I may be pregnant next time and have to decline the x-ray.  But this time I realised I'd been thinking that for too many years.  I still thought it again though  

Rachel  - How great that you'll be off to Cape Town in January - that's a doldrums time of year and you'll be escaping!!  Join the abroadies gang for making spreadsheets   - feels I spend my life doing research for my next treatment.  Just went to Athens for the first time a few weeks ago and it was back to square one trying to work out where to stay.  And my brain turned to mush reading Tripadvisor. It's not like booking a holiday is it? - so much else to think about.  Well done keeping sane with FF - what's your secret?  

Pen - It must be quite a shock to find out about these blood tests after all this time.  Well done pushing to get them done.  You're right it is very hopeful now.   I've seen Mr ******* and he has prescribed steroids, heparin and aspirin for me.  I've never had these before so I hope it will make all the difference.

Lesleyj - Hope you can relax and take as many naps as you like this weekend those embies sure are demanding.   Thinking of you all the time and keeping everything crossed which is making typing particularly tricky - 3 words forward and 2 bak wiht alll the mistooks.  

Sasha - How are you feeling today?   I don't know much about blasts as have never got that far but it seems to me they are much more likely to thrive in you than in a dish.  Also the best two were chosen for you anyway.  I think it all sounds very positive.  Sorry you're finding this time so tough - we understand what you're going through.  Hang in there.  

Bonnie - It sounds like you are in a marathon right now.  We're all lining the route     and cheering you on and holding out isotonic drinks for you to grab when you can.  Keep going even if you're too tired to work out how many miles there are yet to go - we're all sending you our love and support.  Wish you were in the UK and we could all help out.   Love the image of you in Starbucks checking to see how many babies you had brought out with you.  

Almamay - Hope everything is going really well for you.  How is your house coming on?

Dawn - Your AF aches sound very promising.      

Bron - Good luck for your scan on 9th.  Hope your doc was thrilled for you.  Hope all goes well for the party!  Shhhhhh!  What party?  

Jules - I love your ticker!!  Sorry to hear you've got so much on - no wonder you feel so tired.  Big hugs

Rsmum - Hope you're having fun with your lovely girls

Love to all have a good weekend everyone  

Jaydi xxxx


----------



## Laura68

Hello Abroadies

Wow the sun is out in London after waking to dense fog - it's now boiling, so I hope all you 2ww girls are relaxing and taking in lots of vitamin d.

Sasha - how are you hon?  the 2ww is so hard - the bit in between treatments always feels hard as you wait and wait for the actual tx to come, but when it gets to the actual tx, the 2ww drives you mad.  I don't think it's significant that you don't have symptoms yet, and also agree with Jaydi that, disappointing as it is not to have a frosty, embies have a much better chance of developing in you than out of you, so I don't think you should worry too much.  Easier said than done! Sending you lots of PMA.

Jaydi - that's very exciting, you're onto the next pills.  God I know exactly what you mean - I feel like I don't need a calendar or a diary, I just measure out my days in pills.  You are spot on about not looking too far ahead - it's the only way to stay sane(ish).  My mock cycle is now over, and in a couple of days I go back on the pill to start the real thing.  It seems to have taken forever to get to this point, but here we are at last!  Before you know it, you'll be starting the real thing too, and in the Winter too, so lots of nice cheap flights to Athens!

Rachel - I reckon we are all spreadsheet queens - to be honest, when you have to do IVF, the research is one of the few ways we feel we have any control.  I have files and files on all different clinics here and abroad.  My DH just wishes I was so good at doing my personal filing  

Lesley and Dawn - hope you are feeling good and the embies are snuggling in nicely.

Lexey - glad you seem to be getting back to your old self.  How did it go with GP?

Bron - scan only a week and a half away now!  How many sticks you peed on now? 

Jules - your ticker is so exciting!  Hope things calm down for you so you can rest up before babe arrives.

Hello to all the other Abroadies and sending you lots of love for a sunny and restful weekend!

Laura x


----------



## AlmaMay

Hi Abroadies,

Cat - Sending you massive hugs    It is unbelievably crule that you are going through this.

Lesley & Sasha - Love to you both for the 2ww.  I will try and speak to you this weekend.  

Bonnie - I'd like to try and catch you for a chat as well during a quiet moment.  

 to everybody else.  

I had a bike accident last night. Had a car door open into my path and the handle bars hit my chest. The hospital said I have a broken rib and there is nothing they can do about that. I'm pretty bruised on my chest boobs, arm and knee. I also had the saddle hit my girly bits but I didn't have them checked out at the hospital! I think I got off lightly really.  It could have been much worse.

I'm always very careful cycling and had all my safety gear on. I guess there is nothing you can do about car doors being flung open into your path! The accident happened in front of a Police Station in the West End. They guy who opened the door into me ran off for 15 min and witnesses helped me. My FF who I was meeting came and found me after I called her. She was terrific. She got the police involved when the guy came back to check his details, got witness details, photographed the car damage and number plate and took me to the hospital by taxi. Oh, and got me something to eat and drink while we waited at A&E. Not exactly the girly night out that we planned but there you go.

No DIY for me this weekend!  I'm going to go out and enjoy the lovely weather.  

x


----------



## Laura68

AlmaMay that sounds awful.  London traffic is the worst, really careless drivers - I've worked in the West End for years and have seen several accidents involving cyclists.  I still occassionally see Boris Johnson cycling down Charing CRoss road with no helmet - is he mad?!?  I hope you are not in too much pain - a cracked rib can be agony, so hope you got lots of good painkillers.  Thank god you had a friend to look after you, and I hope the guy got a right bo**ocking from the police.  What a coward, running off.  Hope you are still able to pick up your kittens!

Have a relaxing weekend and hope someone is looking after you.

Laura


----------



## Jaydi

AlmaMay - I'm so sorry to hear what's happened to you.  You poor thing!  Can't believe the driver just scarpered.  What a nightmare.  Take good care of yourself.  Bones have all those lovely nerve endings - I'm trying to remember my anatomy & physiology - periosteum isn't it?  Yoweeee!  I bet you hardly dare breath and can only watch dull tv that won't make you laugh or cry.  I really feel for you - I hope it heals really quick.  Might be worth seeing an osteopath or chiropractor in the next week or so to get your pelvis checked out too.  Enjoy the sun this weekend x x x

Laura - so thrilled to hear you are starting your cycle!!   Yipeee.  I hope I won't be too far behind you.

Lexey - you have so much on your shoulders don't you?  Take it as easy as you can and give yourself time to get over this.  It is great you have some lovely embies in Spain but just for now look after YOU.  

Turns out we are house-bound for the weekend.  DH sneezed earlier and now his back is in spasm and he can't move.  Nightmare.  And not just for him    I've done 4 hours of being Florence and I've had enough now - I'm horrible aren't I?

Big hugs all - and extra gentle hugs for AlmaMay  

Love Jaydi xxx


----------



## crusoe

AlmaMay - huge hugs to you - that sounds a horrible accident. I'm glad a FF'er was there to help you. You can always rely on an FF'er!!! I hope you aren't in too much pain and things heal up quickly.      

Jaydi - I want you to be especially nice to your DH.   As someone who has put their back out doing innocent thingsl ike sneezing, opening a drawer and closing the boot of the car I have enormous sympathy for him. I once spent 3 days lying on the living room floor in agony. Even going to the toilet was a 30 minute round trip with one hell of a lot of swearing.
Be nice to him and when you are big and pregnant it will be his turn to wait on you hand and foot.

Love to all abroadies - I think of you often even though I don't check in with you so often these days.

Crusoe
xxx


----------



## Sasha B

to you AlmayMay. What an aweful thing to happen. I hope you are resting up and that the soreness from your injuries will dissappear quickly. I'm glad to hear that you weren't alone and had a fellow FF to help you. Much love my friend.

Sasha xxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Almamay - what a horrible thing to happen, and how awful that the driver just sped off! So glad that you had a FF to look after you, always good in a crisis!

Jaydi - hope that you DH is soon feeling better, bad backs are such agony!

Sasha, Dawn and Lesley, hope that you are having a good weekend,thinking of you and sending    

Crusoe!!! Big hello to you!!! 

Jules xxx


----------



## shadowseeker

Hi Everyone,
I was wondering if i could added to your list? 
I have just come back from Chania after my 5th try of DIVF, so i am really trying to keep positive this time but am find it really hard as i am getting a lot of stomach pain and my moods swings are terrible  poor DH ( steve) is really suffering this time around. 
i wish you all the best of luck with treatment 
hope you don't mind me jumping in like this

take care all

San ( and Steve) xx


----------



## bluebell

Welcome to San and Steve,
Of course we don't mind you jumping in.  Abroadies is a very welcoming thread !

Alma May - would love to give you a big hug, but then hugs must be far too painful for you now.  You must have had such a shock. I wish I knew which FF it was so we could all congratulate her !!  I'm just nosey.  Take care of your boney bits and look after yourself.  Did the bloke apologise in the end ?

Thinking of Lesley and Sasha on their 2WWs.

Love to everyone else.

Bluebell xxxx


----------



## ElleJay

Morning!  It seems I am having a few moments of awakeness - so thought I'd get on here quick as I have been absolutely useless over the last week and a bit!

Sasha and Dawn - how are you both holding up?  At least my exhaustion (which is completely different from the Progesterone sedation I had on a previous cycle) has a positive side in that worrying seems to be too much of an effort.....

and San (and Steve) - welcome to the thread - I was so chuffed to meet you last Saturday and to finally be able to put a couple of faces to FF names - wish I'd approached you sooner, but you don't want to be mistaken for a stalker do you?  San, sorry the hormones are giving you such bad mood swings - my roid rage (when I can be bothered to get annoyed!) is confined to other car drivers luckily......

Almamay - You poor thing - tell us where this oaf lives and we'll all be there with basher gremlins.  Maybe we can make him go through a PESA as a punishment.......

Lexey - I am pleased you have seen your GP now - and you do have got a heck of a lot to keep juggling.....I know it is difficult to believe, but the hormones will settle and things won't seem so awful.  That's the time to then make your plans - now is for looking after yourself.

Bron - really looking forward to hearing news of your first scan - I have everything crossed for you. 

Hello to Rachel - Cape Town sounds a lovely place to have treatment, and it will be 2009 before you know it!

Crusoe - I hope you get some news soon about who will become part of your forever family - the littlie will be so lucky to come to you.

Jules and Bloobs - love to you both

Laura - cycling at last - good luck!

Jaydi - sorry to hear about DH's back - I hope the patient is appreciating all your care.......

Bonnie - I don't know how you do it - you are wonderwoman - hugest of cuddles to big DD and her little brother and sister.  is DS sleeping any better yet?

Sorry to anyone I've missed - I have a lot of catching up to do and it will take me a little while I'm sure!  But you are all in my foggy brain!

Lots of love

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## Jaydi

Hi all  
Welcome San and Steve.    I've heard good things about Chania - good luck!  And hugs to you going through the 2ww - it's torture isn't it?  How lovely you have met our Lesleyj - I'm jealous.  

AlmaMay - how are you feeling today?  Hope the pain is easing off now.  What a shock you've had.  

Lesleyj you are in my foggy brain too.  Thinking of you so much this week.  

Sasha and Dawn - sending you lots of love this week.  Hang in there we're all with you.  

Crusoe - lovely to see you posting - we think of you often too.  Hope all is going well. 

Bluebell - I've just spotted your news !  I'm a bit slow to keep up.  Wonderful - very excited for you.  

Thanks for your lovely messages about DH and his bad back.  He's on the mend i think.  Phew.  I've just managed to get him to the osteopath and she took one look at him coming in the door and launched into telling him off for not having taken care of himself and then saying lots of sympathetic things to me as his carer!  I do have very black rings round my eyes now.  I'm glad she said it to him as I wouldn't have done while he is feeling so sorry - don't worry Crusoe I have been really really nice to him and have looked after him 24/7 I have a lot of experience of being a carer - it's only to you guys I can say he hasn't been looking after his back at all even though he has had problems in the past.  He was a bad back waiting to happen really and it's been really frustrating.  Anyway he swears now he has learnt his lesson and will have regular check ups and do his exercises and generally not sit like a banana on the sofa with his laptop for hours on end.  Actually he can't sit like a banana at the moment as it's too sore - I had forgotten how tall he is!

Love to all

Jaydi xxx


----------



## cat68

Hi Ladies,

Sorry no personals but a self indulgant post!
After having the ups and downs after the m/c last week I thought I was ready to go back to work today. I am a support and info advisor working with unpaid carers and part of my job is to provide emotional support on the phone and on a one to one basis. But at the moment I'm the one who needs the emotional support!  Anyway I felt ok this a.m but as soon as I got into work and my work colleagues were asking me how I was,I started crying. Sometimes I feel ok and other times the floodgates open and I feel so sad. 

My boss was very sympathetic and supportive and said that if I wasn't feeling up to it i could go home and take as much time off as I needed. She gave me a big hug and massaged my shoulders which relaxed my tense muscles. Apparently the big boss was on the warpath and wanted to know why I was off last week but she was appeased by my immediate boss.

I just feel at the moment that it's an uphill struggle, I try not to think about it too much but when i do an overwhelming sadness creeps over me and I lose it. I don't think Dh knows what to do! I know it's natural to feel like this but last time when I had the m/c I ploughed myself into the next tx to focus my mind and plan for that. I feel like I've lost my confidence with tx at the moment, is it just bad luck with having 2 m/c's or is it something more I wonder.

Although the clinic where i had tx was excellent while I was having the treatment their aftercare is not the best, although they have 
provided me with a list of tests that can be provided after having 3 m/c's. Wow that fills me with hope!

Thanks for listening to my vent, does anyone else feel like this/or felt like this? 

Good luck to the ladies on the 2ww, it wasn't my intention to create negativity, I so hope that you get your positives. 

Love
Cat xx


----------



## Jaydi

Cat - sending you big hugs today      

I've PM'd you.

Love Jaydi xxx


----------



## safarigirl

cat i'm so sorry to hear you are feeling down and naturally overwhelmed - i also went through 3 miscarriages, and know well the feeling, if you would like to IM me i can give you my email address and perhaps offer you some support via email or IM?  
Take the time off that you need if you are being offered it .... you need caring and support as well, and its good to take it for yourself ....


----------



## Laura68

Hi Cat

Sorry to hear you are so low.  It's very hard going back to work so soon after losing a pregnancy - no wonder you found it overwhelming with the line of work you're in.  It's good your boss is so understanding.  It sounds like you need a little more time at home enjoying your DS and DH before going back to "normal" life.  Don't expect so much of yourself - it was only about a week ago after all.  You will be very sad, plus you are full of hormones too.  You need to be extra nice to yourself after what you've been through.

I'm going to quote Lesley because she has it spot on for Lexey "I know it is difficult to believe, but the hormones will settle and things won't seem so awful.  That's the time to then make your plans - now is for looking after yourself."  It's so true , you can't even think about past or future tx when you still reeling from the result.  All you should be doing now is allowing yourself time to digest and accept what has happened and doing lots of crying.

Sounds like you also need a kind and sympathetic professional ear from your clinic.  It's easy to feel fobbed off when you are feeling so low, but you should feel like you are able to ask questions and get answers.  It sounds like you went straight from tx 1 to tx 2 which was probably the right thing to do, but now you are really grieving for both those losses and understandably you're wondering what to do next.  Well, there probably isn't a simple answer, but you should feel confidant in two things:  you have carried a baby full term before and now have your lovely DS, and whatever you decide to do in the future, you will have choices.  It's just not the right time to make them yet.

Sending you tonnes of    and hoping you give yourself time to grieve before getting back into work mode.

Laura xx


----------



## Sasha B

Cat my love, I am so sorry that you have had such bad aftercare. I have been thinking of you a lot. Of course, this is going to upset you. How could it not? You need to cry and grieve, its just that sometimes those emotions creep up on you when you really don't want them to. I'm sending you an extra special hug.

Not good news from me today either I'm afraid. I started spotting (about 1 tsp, sorry if tmi). I don't have a cycle of my own so it can't be AF coming on. Its made me really upset. I really don't want it all to be over at this stage and am praying that the bledding stops.

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Jaydi

Hi Sasha - sorry to hear you're feeling worried because of the spotting.  Hang in there.   I hope it's implantation bleeding or just a one off clot that has come away.  The chances of bleeding with ivf are so high because of the meds and the way we get ourselves so lush and lovely for the embies.  Try not to worry   I know FFers who had spotting and a BFP. 

Thinking of you      

Jaydi xxx


----------



## Sasha B

Thank you my lovely AlmaMay for giving me advise in my hour of need. I finally managed to get hold of Stepan a few hours later and he said to up my progsterone to 3 x 400mg a day, so you were right.

Thanks to Lexey & Jaydi for your kind words and reassurance.

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## RSMUM

Sasha - saw your post and so pleased you were able to get in touch with the lovely Stepan, soo glad you liked Brno - I really like it there..I hope the spotting has stopped now and I really, really, really hope it is implantation bleeding - I know exactly how you are feeling and how terrified you must be right now - all I can say is " hang in there as best you can hun " we are all willing those embies on.....    

Dawn and Lesley - how are you two doing? Thinking of you lots      

Just popping on quickly to send tons of       and       to my lovely abroadie  friends and an especially warm welcome to San - best of luck to you too     

off to watch a bit of the lovely "Amazon " man   

XXXXXX


----------



## bluebell

Just popped in to say nite nite to you all, but in particular the lovely Sasha.
I really hope its implantation bleeding.  It seems far too early to be any other kind of bleeding.  
I hope you sleep well.  I will phone you tomorrow evening so you can have a big 2WW rant if you want !!

An extra special hug to Cat too ...  
Lots of love,
Bluebell xxxx


----------



## crusoe

Sasha - I agree with Bluebell! My only BFP was with bleeding on about the same day as you are describing. Sounds hopeful to me .....          

Bluebell - I have just read the abroadies 2nd miracle thread. You dark horse you .... So excited for you.......    

dawn and Lesley positive vibes to both of you too       and a big hug to Cat   

No news from me - we are still waiting and then will probably have to wait somemore and then somemore .... doesn't look like anything much will happen this year now  

Love to you all
Crusoe
xxx


----------



## rtsaintly

Sasha - Just to say that I am sending you all the good vibes I can muster  

Rachel x


----------



## Newday

I have been very naughty did a clear blue digital test yesterday afternoon and it said PREGNANT.

I don't want to get too excited because I've been here before bloods are booked for Friday with a repeat on Monday and the nurse suggested I have progesterone levels checked too.

I am just so scared that I will loose it yet again it's so hard to be positive when you've been so close before


Sasha hope your OK and Lesley thinking of you both

Love Dawn


----------



## crusoe

Dawn - I understand your caution but a positive is a positive is a positive!!!        
Mega congratulations - you so deserve this. I will be keeping everything crossed  

Lots of Love
Crusoe
xxxx


----------



## shadowseeker

Hi All,
I have a question for anyone who can answer please.
I am a little confused as i have been told to have my HCG done on day 10 after transfer, has enyone else done one so early?

Hi Lesley, hope all is well with you, it was great to actually meet you in Chania, we are keeping everything crossed for you.

take care

San ( and Steve) xx


----------



## cat68

Dawn, so pleased for you but i understand why your cautious. I would be the same as well
But this is a new embryo and you stand a good chance, so be quietly confident. I hope that on your OTD the hcg level shows a strong positive.

LOts of Love
Cat xx


----------



## MrsBunny

Dawn, I'm so glad you had a positive on your test but understand your caution. Hopefully your bloods with come back with a lovely high reading. Thinking of you lots xxx

Sasha, sorry to hear of your spotting, and I hope this has stopped and that it was implantation bleeding. Sending lots of     your way xxx

Lesleyj, how are you doing? Still foggy brained I expect. Thinking of you    

Cat, sorry that you've been feeling so low, but after what you've been through it's totally understandable. I hope you're feeling better soon - in the meantime, be kind to yourself won't you xxx

Laura, glad your mock cycle is over now and you can look forward to the real thing. 

Jaydi, (or should I say Florence) hope things aren't too bad at home and don't forget that you're still recovering too  

Bluebell, things are getting exciting for you now! Will await any news with interest  

Crusoe, good to hear from you and sorry that you have to do nothing but wait now. It must feel like a bit of an anticlimax after the build up to getting approved. But at least you know the most important hurdle is out of the way now  

Lexely, love to you xxx

Welcome San and Steve. Regarding doing your HCG test 10 days after transfer, it really depends how old the embies were when you had egg transfer. Usually, they recommend having it done when the embies are a total of 14 days old, so if you had a 3 day transfer, that would mean a test 11 days after transfer if you see what I mean. Good luck!   

Lots of love to RSMUM, Rachel, Jules, Pen and anyone else reading 
Mrs Bunny xxx


----------



## Jaydi

Dawn congratulations!!  Your level must be pretty high to test so early!  This is wonderful news.  Well done.      

Jaydi xxx


----------



## AlmaMay

Hi Abroadies

Dawn - Fantastic news.  I'm doing a cautious dance for you.

Sasha and Lesley - Sending you all the love I can.

Cat - I hope you are OK

I need to keep this short.  I'm still not up to speed but wanted to send my love.

x


----------



## Ms Minerva

Dawn - that is great news! So pleased for you and hoping for a whopping great beta when you have your blood test!

Sasha - I am sure that it could well be an implantation bleed, fingers, toes, and everything crossed for you!

Lesleyj - thinking of you!

Almamay - hope that you are feeling better soon.

Crusoe - it must be so frustrating to have to wait, really hope that you DO get some good news soon.

Cat - sending you big hugs! 

San and Steve - welcome! If you have a blast transfer, you test 10 after ET, everything crossed for you!

Love to all my Abroadie friends!

Jules xxx


----------



## Sasha B

Ladies,

Thanks for all your kind words. The bleeding has more or less stopped, but am feeling really impatient now. I want to know! Its just that if its a negative I think I would be hit hard. This would be my third one this year and I have found it harder and harder each time. I also find my job very painful emotionally as I work in an environment with lots of young children (pregnant women and babies come with the territory).

Jules, you say I can test 10 days post ET. I might do that. I know I'll be devastated if it hasn't work but it will give me time to try and get myself together before I go back to work on Tuesday. I am trying to be positive but I don't want to set myself up for collosal disappoint as well.

Sorry, this has become a bit of a 'me' post. Hi to all my lovely Abroadies (well done Dawn!).

Sasha xxx


----------



## RSMUM

Sasha - hang in there sweets - are you going to do an HPT or blood test?   

take care hun

D X


----------



## ElleJay

Hi - not feeling at all bright eyed and bushy tailed today, so yesterday must have been a real flash in the pan!  I am testing tomorrow, so will let you all know the result then.  

San, since you had transfer on the same day as me, I reckon you should know tomorrow too.  If it's a negative, we continue for two more days and then test again - well, that's with an HPT - a blood test tomorrow would give you a definitive answer, but they're just getting too damned difficult to organise, so I'll wait for a positive HPT before I put myself through all that hassle!  Good luck - we're nearly there......

Dawn - I am so pleased that you got your positive - keeping everything crossed for you and completely understand your caution - well done though.

Sasha - sorry to read about the scary bleeding, but the timing really sounds like you have had an implantation bleed, so you are still in the running for your positive - hugs and positive vibes on their way to you.

Almamay - hope your bruising is going down and you are not in too much pain at the moment......

Cat - My heart goes out to you - I know how miserable I was after my miscarriage, and you have gone through it twice in a short period of time.  when I went back to work I specifically asked that no one was 'nice' to me or asked me how I was as I couldn't handle people showing concern - but it was still incredibly difficult....take care of yourself and if you need more time off, don't be scared to take it.  Really big cyber hugs xxx

Lexey - so pleased to read that you have managed to get rid of the headaches - a small thing, but it will start to make such a difference to getting through every day.

Bloobs - wow - getting back on the treatment rollercoaster - really good luck!

Crusoe - the waiting must be so frustrating after all the hoops you have leapt through - I hope you get to hear about your littlie soon.

Love to everyone - sorry I have been such a cr*ap correspondent lately, but normal service will be resumed shortly (or not for 8 months if I'm lucky!)

Lesley xxx


----------



## RSMUM

San and Lesley!!               

Sasha! - how are you dong today?             too

Alma - so sorry i didn't mention you and and your awful accident - how are you feeling now hun? what a horrid shock - I hope you are recovering

Crusoe - sorry you are feeling so down - it si s along struggle but I KNOW you'll get there in the end - hang in there hun

Hi to everyone else - a special hug to Dawn and a very cautious congrats too!  

Don't know about you 2ww girls but I used to literally count the hours when it got to testing time  

D XXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## ElleJay

Hi - just to say I did my hpt this morning and it was another negative for me.  Will keep on with the meds for another two days and re-test, but I can't see things changing....

Bummer.

Lesley xxx


----------



## MrsBunny

Ah, Lesley, hang in there won't you. I hope the next two days make all the difference.
Thinking of you and lots of big hugs    

Mrs Bunny xxxx

p.s. Alma May, so sorry I didn't mention you in my last post - I did mean to. I hope you're making a speedy recovery xxx


----------



## Sasha B

Hi Ladies,

I have been in tears most of today. The bleeding has returned again this morning, more than before. I am so scared its all over for me. Just can't seem to muster anymore strength or hope.

Sasha


----------



## ElleJay

Oh Sasha - I hope this bleeding stops - can you bring the next dose of Progesterone forward?  Hugest of hormonal hugs to you - wish there was more I could do....

Lesley xxx


----------



## mini-me

Oh Sasha sweetheart, how worrying for you.  
I don't know if this helps, but this is the only cycle I had brown spotting and bleeding with and it's my only successful one that has progressed.  I really hope it is implantation bleeding.

Lesley - thinking of you honey. Are you having a blood test?  

I'm not having a great time of it, as I found out yesterday my dad has died, he was only 60.  We'd fallen out a year or two ago and now it is too late.  I had written him an email about 2 weeks ago, but I never did send it.  He wasn't the easiest person but he was still my dad.  My parents were divorced so even though my mum is shocked, she's being very supportive of me and my sisters.

mini-me
xxx


----------



## three_stars

Oh dear Lesleyj and Sasha .. you both need some big super hugs...     

I hope your blood tests turn things around.
And mini-me  how sad for this passing of your father.

I am so sorry ladies I have not been able to post much of late but do try to read quickly every few days and always thing of all of you and your journeys whether they be up or down.
San and Steve- welcome finally over here to Abroadies - you have been trying so hard and I know you will find the support here a big help.

Love,
bonnie
\


----------



## three_stars

ALso wanted to say congrats to Dawn!  So happy for you on your positive.
Bonnie


----------



## Sasha B

Mini-me, so very sorry to hear about your Dad and that you never got to say good-bye to him. 

Lesley my love   . I am   that your bloods will show something different than the pee sticks.

Sasha xxx


----------



## AlmaMay

Hi Abroadies.

Lesley - What can I say?  I'm so sorry.   

Sasha - Sending you lots of love as well.  Please call if you need.  

Mini-Me - I'm sending my condolences.  I remember reading an article after 9/11 saying how loosing someone is very hard but if you had a difficult relationship with the person who died it is even harder.  I sometimes have to stop myself thinking that if my mom had lived longer (she was only 60) we would have worked things out.  If I'm really honest I know that if she lived to 100 we would never have been as close as I always wanted to be.  

I'm having a strange time.  I am in shock again and this time not because I've had a cycle accident.  I had some blood tests to find out why AF had not arrived and I'm always worried when it is late.  I had a very low positive Beta HCG of 2 so technically I'm pg.  Everything is so low including my estrogen and progesterone so my consultant said I should expect AF in the next couple of days.  I need to test again if AF doesn't show up.  

My IF consultant thinks that my cycle accident couldn't have helped things and I was given ibuprofen, paracetemol and codine at A&E and was never asked if I was pg.  Maybe I was never asked because I'm so old!!     I've had cramps since Sunday when I stopped taking the ibuprofen because I thought that taking it would delay AF.  

I think on the whole it is good news because we can get pg naturally and obviously sad news but I'll try not to concentrate on that.  My consultant said that she was sure we could get pg naturally after my uterine septum was removed.  

A very confused,
Almamay


----------



## bron11

Been catching up and there has been a lot to read 

Jaydi - party went well, although husband could not contain his excitement and told everyone I was pregnant.  A bit awkward when I had not told my kids was wanting to do this myself.  His cousin works for the same organisation as me so lets hope she keeps to her word and does not tell, just yet.  I have not even told my line manager yet.

Laura done a total of 9 tests now, one before i went to doc just to be sure.  They estimate I am 7 weeks due around 22 May.  Bought 25 cheap tests on line, going to stop obsessing as being sick and feeling sick most of the day.  Nearly throw up with a client today and in Crown Court yesterday - not good.  Still trying to work out how I drive and avoid the need to throw up!!  Sorry too much info.

Almamay - how you feeling now after your accident.  Mixed emotions for you regarding pg. Hang in there

Lexey - hope things are working out for you and DH.  Communication is hard when we try and protect each others feelings.

Jaydi - hows our Hubie and how you coping with being nurse

San and Steve - welcome the girls on here are really nice and supportive

Lesley - so sorry. 
Sasha fingers crossed this is sign of embies embedding.

Cat hug sent your way, look after yourself.    

RSMUM - Fingers crossed also.

Dawn - fab news, totally understand your precautions, but praying it works out.

Mini-me - sorry for your loss, regardless of the circumstances you need time to grieve, don't be too hard on yourself.

Hi to everyone else
Bron


----------



## RSMUM

Oh Sasha - I am thinking of you hun   

Mini-me - how sad to read your news - I'm sending you my condolences too and feeling so sad for you this evening  

Lesley - you are in my thoughts hun - so hoping that the bloods come up with a postive result and the evil pee sticks prove to be wrong  

Almamay - what a strange time it is for you - as you say though, positive news in that your body is telling you something good...how late is your AF? and how enouraging that your consultant has such a positive outlook - take care hun  

Bonnie - lovely to hear from you -  

I'd better go as I am falling asleep as I write..........

hugs to you all

D X


----------



## butterflywings

Leslyj.......*i really hope the next couple of days makes all the difference to you xxxxxx  *


----------



## earthe kitt

Oh girls - Big Hugs all round I think   

Sasha - I do hope you get a break and come out of thid with the BFP - I bled loads from about day15 post ET until around 10 weeks - it is a bit early to be bleeding but hang on til test day

LesleyJ - so sorry about the peestix - again - hoping th blood come up trumps

AlmaMay - thinking of you - very bittersweet at the moment

MiniMe - sorry about your dad - it's very difficult - I had something similar with my mum - we were out of touch for 6 years, got back together after Sam was born, last time I saw her was on  his 1st birthday and she died a few months later (she lived in Spain) In our case her husband was the cause of our estrangement and I will always resent her marrying him - he made her very unhappy but she was too loyal for  her own good  

Cat - so sorry for you too - it's hard to get back in the saddle. I am fortunate that I never had a m/c but have lots of experience of failed treatment, pickin meself up, dusting meself off and facing the world again

Crusoe - hope you get good news soon - I'm shopping all sorts of rotten parents to soc services these days, why are the useless and incompetent so fertile? Hopefully one will come your way 

Newday - Here's hoping that you get good news on Friday - you have been through so much

Sorry I haven't been around much - I have been thinking of you all and hoping big hopes for you

Jo


----------



## bluebell

Sorry this will be such a short one from me..

.... but Dawn, you have made my day.  But I understand your caution.  Those of us who have m/d know that it takes all the wind out of the BFP sails.  Take it easy lovely one !

RSMUM .. thanks for your lovely email.  I will reply soon .... work so frantic at the mo.... been workinh til midnight some nights !

Cat      

Sasha, spotting isn't a bad thing.  As I said the other night, every time on FF that someone has had spotting, they have gone on to a BFP.  I've got everything I possibly can crossed for you.  Sending you loads of hugs.

Lesley ... I am hoping so hard that things would be different for you.  I am so very sorry you are having to go through this torment. You are such a lovely person . It's so bloody unfair.

Crusoe, I hope your little one wings his/her way to you really soon.  This final waiting must be so tough.  Here's to a new year babe for a new era for you !  

Love to everyone else, and so sorry if I have missed anyone.

Bluebell xxxx


----------



## phantom831

hi there ladies,
i hope none of you mind a bloke being in here, i just thought i would come in and say hello, i believe a few of you already know me and you i send big kisses, hello bonnie if you are here, i hope all is going well with the twins, you still amaze me now, i think you must still be on the drugs lol,

to all you that dont know me i am shadowseekers dh, and to save questions i send you all big kisses as well, 

right i had better go and get a punch   from my hormonal wife for flirting lol, (sorry i should say non-hormonal wife lol)   

you all take care and good luck to anyone trying, will type more next time, i just wanted to introduce myself,

love to you all    

stevexxxx


----------



## ElleJay

Hi!

Steve - Have already msgd you and San, but welcome to the Abroadies thread - I think you might be one of the first men to venture on here - brave or what!

Almamay - Thanks for calling last night - I was so surprised/happy/sad at your news - how right Penny was though....  Your newly modernised uterus is obviously a force to be reckoned with!

Sasha - take care and love to you

Jaydi - Hope to talk with you soon.

Mini-Me - so sorry to read the dreadful news about your Dad - even if the relationship wasn't what you would have wanted, your loss is still enormous and my heart goes out to you.

Bonnie - love to you and the family - have a goody parcel to post over - Phil couldn't work out why I'd bought 'Sparkle World' this week!  Is DS crawling yet?

Bron - glad the party was a success, and hope you manage to control the sickness, but it's a good sign for the pregnancy (coming from someone not suffering from it of course!)

Dawn - good luck for your blood test - can't wait to see your news.

Bloobs - love to you as always - have you started all your meds?

Oh dear - boss back - pah!  Gotta go

Love to everyone

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## Jaydi

Hi Abroadies

Welcome Steve 

Just popped in to bring along some very big hugs                                    

and some cuddles too                  


Lesleyj (I'm praying for tomorrow), Mini-me (so sorry to hear your news), Cat (hang in there) and AlmaMay (what amazing news and so sad too - I'm thinking of you).

I have everything crossed for our 2WWers.        

Love to all

Jaydi xxx


----------



## MrsBunny

Sasha, Dawn and Lesleyj, I've got everything crossed for you all, you are all having such a mixed time on the rollercoaster as usual - you are all very very brave         

Alma May, no wonder you are in shock, but I'm glad you are looking on the positive side with the help of your very sensible consultant 

Mini-me, my condolences to you. I too didn't have too good a relationship with my Dad and like Jo, my parents were divorced and my Dad lived in Spain with his new wife, just when I felt I was becoming closer to him. He became ill before he died and was a bit senile so I never really knew how our relationship would have progressed after that so I have regrets too. But I will say that since he has died, I feel that he is often close by me and I take comfort from that - I hope you can too. xxx

Welcome to Steve too, I love Lexey's comment about braving more than one hormonal woman! Lots of    for the rest of your 2ww !

Big hugs to everyone - Jaydi, Lexey, RSMUM, Bluebell, Jules, Earthe Kitt, Bron and everyone else
Mrs Bunny xxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

mini-me - my condolences to you on the loss of your Dad, even if you had a difficult relationship, you have still lost that unique person, your Dad. I think that in someways it must be harder to lose someone when you have unresolved issues, big hugs to you    

Sasha - so sorry to read of the bleeding, but really hoping that you still get your BFP. There seem to be lots of Abroadies who have had bleeding and still been successful. Thinking of you. 

Lesleyj - Oh those horrid  pee-sticks!! Hang in there hun for the blood test, sending you   and  

Dawn - hoping for big fat hcg levels for you!

Bonnie - lovely to hear from you!

Almamay -  Hope that you are feeling less battered and bruised, And what a lovely surprise about the natural pregnancy! When do you have your repeat hcg? Wonderful news that you conceived naturally! Even is this is not your time, then there will be another, of that I am sure.

Steve - I think that you are our first male on the Abroadies, you are very welcome and if you flirt we will flirt back (well maybe I shouldn't, not at 35 weeks pregnant....)  

Big hello to everyone else,

Love and luck to all my Abroadie friends,

Jules xx


----------



## Newday

this is an FET for me so will let you know

dawn


----------



## bluebell

Just popped in to wish everyone luck !

Mini me    Sorry to hear about losing you dad.    What a shock for you.  Here's some hugs from up north.  

Alma may, I hope you are feeling OK after your unsettling experience.  It must have been a shock, but then, as you say, a good thing that you can get pg naturally. Tx is so complex that it is hard to imagine anyone getting pg naturally !!    Hope you are OK.  

Lesley and all the 2wwwers - thinking of you all.  Hope your result is different on official test day Lesley.

Nite nite,
Bluebell xxx


----------



## phantom831

well thank you all for the great welcome,
i could comment on the fact that i am a man so i can handle all the hormonal women but to tell you the truth I DONT THINK I CAN  , it is nice to meet so many friendly ppl on here and so many of you are just so willing to help and give advice, that is why i am here really as i am only a mere man   and i know nothing, and it does help to get so much advice from you ladies and believe me i appreciate it. i will let you all know when i have decided weather i am mad or brave ok. 

LESLEY: san and i just want to wish you all the luck and best wishes in the world for tomorrow. i hope it all goes well for you. xxx

MS MINERVA: what can i say, i am flattered that a 35 week pregnant woman is flirting with me lol, i am honored

also just wanted to let you all know that san will be testing again tomorrow after a low hcg on tuesday, so if any of you could keep your fingers crossed for her i would appreciate it.

san has also asked me to ask you all if any of you suffered from really bad headaches during your 2ww, she has them all the time

well i will have to love you and leave you all for now and go and look after my lovely, non hormonal, non suffering wife lol,

you all take care ok, and good luck and best wishes to you all

love

steve xxxx


----------



## RSMUM

Steve - welcome!     and a huge load of           to you both for today

Lesley and Dawn -thinking of you both this morning too..      

and Sasha sweetie...       

Just wanted to send you all lots and lots of positive vibes and             

best wishes to all the other abroadies too - sorry can't post much...rushing about - usual morning madness

take care 

D X


----------



## ElleJay

Hi - sorry to report that it's another negative for me.  

So, that leaves Dawn, Sasha and San carrying the baton as I am officially out of the race, but no surprise as I was always rubbish at athletics anyway (and getting pregnant too it seems!) - I have everything crossed for all of you and so hope to log on and see good news from each of you soon.  Hugest of hormonal hugs to these wonderful three ladies.

Lots of love

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## AlmaMay

Just a quick one.  

Dawn and Sasha - Sending you lots of love.  

Lesley - I'm devestated for you.  

Steve - Looking forward getting to know you.  I would really appreciate your point of view on 'the other half's' take on this madness.  I try and support my DH as much as possible but sometimes his behaviour is inexplicable to me.  I'm sure it is just a different way of approaching the problem, I just don't understand and some insight would be helpful.  

My chemical pg is over, AF arrived during the night.  I'm glad it didn't take too long.  I started to get worried that it would drag on and something else might be wrong.  We will keep try again next month and I'll try not to kill myself in a cycle accident.  I'm still very sore and bruised from the bike accident.  I've had a broken rib before and you forget how much it hurts ALL the time, even when you are sleeping.

Take care x


----------



## RSMUM

oh Lesley - my heart is with you today - take care hun


----------



## rtsaintly

Steve and San - welcome (sorry its a bit delayed!) I am newish on this thread, and so just learning who everyone is  

Lesley - was really upset to read your news, and thought it was beautiful that despite that you posted such a lovely post for the other girls. That really is true kindness.  

AlmaMay - I have never had broken ribs (I dont do anything adventurous enough!), but I can imagine (ouch!!). Hope you are getting plenty of rest. 

Rachel xx


----------



## Jaydi

Oh Lesley I feel so heartbroken hearing your news this morning.  Huge hugs to you both x x x      

It's just not fair.  I'm thinking of you all the time.  


AlmaMay - sorry to hear your pregnancy is over.  I know you were expecting it but it's still hard.  I will have everything crossed for you for next month.  Wonderful that this septum op has really made all the difference.  Look after yourself and give your bones a chance to heal.  


Lots and lots of love to you both

Jaydi x


----------



## shadowseeker

Just thought i would pop in and let you know that i have done a hpt which came back -tive, now i am just waiting for my 2nd HCG results to come back, my first HCG was 11, i dont think i should hold my breath on it really but who knows, my luck has to change at some point.

Lesley,  so sorry to here your news, i was so hoping it would be different for you as you deserve a break, and you still stay so supportive to everyone else. We both send you loads of    

to everyone else, Thank you all so much for making my DH so welcome on here, he is in his element, he is so incredibly supportive to me and i have given him quite a hard time lately but he just takes it in his stride, god love him.  he must be an    

Good luck to everyone else testing and going through treatment

san  xx


----------



## crusoe

Lesley - Huge hug coming your way    I am so sorry to read your news.

You are such a fantastic support to everyone else and I just wish so much this cycle had worked out for you. Words are inadequate but you are in my thoughts.

Love Crusoe
xx


----------



## bluebell

Lesley, you lovely lady, I am so very sorry.  
The other ladies on here are right, you are so thoughtful even when you are having a tough time.
I had so much wished things would be different for you this time.
Loads and loads of love from me and I wish I could fly down and give you a hug in person,
Bluebellxxxx


----------



## Newday

Had bloods done today level was 199 which the clinic has said is a strong positive
so pleased about that
Dawn


----------



## MrsBunny

Lesley, so very sorry to hear your bad news. Was really hoping this time would be your time.
You're a very special lady - take good care of yourself. Nothing I can say will make things better.
Huge hugs     

Mrs Bunny xxxx


----------



## MrsBunny

Dawn, congratulations!  

199 does indeed sound like a nice strong level - well done!  

Lots of love to you and Pumpkin and Squash xxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Oh lovely Lesleyj - I am so very sorry to read your news, you deserved so much better than another BFN. Huge hugs to you. 

San - hoping that you may have a late implanter and that your 2nd hcg comes back OK, hugs to you 


Dawn - that is a great hcg, really pleased!

Lexey - I don't know about dilation, but I have had a hysteroscopy, it gives everything a good clear out and is meant to provide a good environment for implantation

Sasha - thinking of you.

Almamay, sorry that your pregnancy didn't stay, but hopeful for a natural BFP for you!

Jules xxx


----------



## ElleJay

Hi - thanks so much for all your posts and msgs - you are all just fantastic!

Dawn - that is a humdinger of a positive - I am so pleased to read it - well done!

San - really hoping you get a better blood result than the hpt gave you - decided I don't like these hpts - and they don't like me either......

Sasha - I still have everything crossed for you too.

Lexey - I think that the diagnostic hysteroscopy and cervical dilation should be something that can be organised by your GP on the NHS - but there will be the dreaded waiting list......and to go privately to avoid a wait is quite expensive - probably nearly 2000 pounds.  It is actually cheaper to go back to your IVF clinic abroad and have it done there (even if you add in flights and accommodation!).

Lots of love to everyone on here

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## RSMUM

Dawn!!! yippeee!!!!! how many days post et are you? are you getting another test on monday? so pleased for you hun


----------



## Newday

Day 13 today yes testing Monday.I know they are good numbers but they are so much lower than others especially when you look on the Czech thread. makes me wonder if they are Ok

dawn


----------



## Sasha B

Lesley my love. I am so sorry that this cycle didn't work. I feel a bit guilty sharing my news. I feel like we've been through a number of cycles together and I have had the priviledge to get to know you along the way. You and Dh take care of each other.

Lexey, sorry to hear that you will have to have a hysteroscopy    but hopefully it will make the way clear for future cycles.

Hi to everyone else.

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Sasha B

Well, ladies what a complete roller coaster I've been on the last few days. Sorry I haven't posted but I need to make sure I knew what was going on.

After my post on Wednesday (9 dpt) I decided to do a sensative pee stick and it came back positive. I still had the bleed continue though so I've been very cautious to even believe it myself. I had my HCG taken today (11 dpt) and it has come back as 683!!! I just can't can't believe it. I am so happy but still on tenderhooks as the bleeding hasn't completely stopped and I still get cramping now and again. My progesterone was 23? Does anyone know if that's ok?

I have another bloodtest on Monday to see if the number are climbing.

I just wanted to say a BIG THANK YOU to all the ladies on this thread who have been so kind and supportive. It would be a lot harder without my fellow Abraodies.

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Sasha - that is wonderful news, so pleased for you! I don't know the figure for progesterone, but mine was on the low side and the ARGC prescribed Gestone injections for me, instead of the cyclogest pessaries. Maybe you have two on board......

Jules xxx


----------



## rtsaintly

There are so many different things happening at the moment, and as I am still new (ish  ) I am getting to know where everyone is. In case I dont keep up, I wanted to say I am really happy for the BFP's!! I'm always saying its good to hear good news, it really lifts my spirits and makes me feel positive.

My heart breaks for abroadies who have had to deal with BFN's, and I just hope that they find comfort in FF, their friends, family and DH, and find the strength (and boy, am I beginning to realise how much strength it takes!), to try again or move forward in whichever way is best for them.

I have so much respect for you all.

Rachel xx


----------



## phantom831

good evening ladies,
well i have so much to say that i might miss a few things out lol, so if i do please excuse me ok.

firstly i am afraid we will be joining lesley on the side lines again as San's hcg came back as 3 today and we have been advised to stop meds. it just becomes one of those gut wrenching moments you wish never happened but what more can you say. i will now try and keep everything together and give san as much support as i can, i know she has said she has given me a hard time etc etc but life would be so boring if she didn't lol, and she hasn't been to bad either, (honest san i mean it).

LESLEY: so sorry to hear your news today, i was wishing so hard for you, it must be time for luck to change soon isn't it.

DAWN: just wanted to congratulate you and wish you all the best for the next 8-9 months, it is about time someone got some luck,

LEXEY: thanks for the idea on my own page lol, but i think i might just stick here and look after you lot  lol. i cant handle to many questions at once lol. but if you or any of the other ladies on here want to ask something on a male point of view then ask away, i can only do my best. 

ALAMAY: same to you, please feel free to ask anything you want and as i said if i can help or give an opinion then i will do it to the best of my abilities ( which are  not always brilliant but understandable i hope lol).

well i will leave all you ladies to it and contemplate my next move,

you all take care of yourselves, good luck to all trying, take care all of you who are carrying and my heart is on its way to oll of you who have not been so lucky this time

good night to you all

love

steve xxxxx

p.s. if i missed anyone, SORRY  

OOPPS another p.s. congrats to sasha, i just read you news, take it easy ok, xx


----------



## rtsaintly

So sorry to hear that Steve - give San a   from me. You are so lucky to have each other.x

Rachel xx


----------



## bluebell

Sasha and Dawn .. yiipppeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee !!!!
You both deserve it so much.
I am so happy for you !               

Dawn, HCG levels vary so much from person to person.  199 is a great level and it isn't even your test day yet !  I know it is easy for me to say but I am sure you can relax with a lelvel like that (and after all, 199 is really 200 isn't it !!).

Thinking of you Lesley.

Sorry to hear your news too Steve and San,

Love to everyone.

Bluebell xxx


----------



## Sasha B

Steve and San. So sorry it didn't work for you this time. Welcome to our thread. We are a very supportive bunch so happy to be here as and when you need us.

Take care of yourselves,

Sasha xxx


----------



## three_stars

Oh dear such ups and downs tonight!!!!!... just checking in quick before computer off time ( ealry nights lately for me in attempt to catch a few zzzss)

Lesleyj my love.  You are so generous and kind and something is just not right when a child so desired has not yet come to be part of your family and be blessed to be loved and nurtured by you and DH.  I have great hope that this will come but am so very sorry it was not to be this time. Please take it easy both of you.     

Steve and San-  My heart goes out to you both.  I know you are new here with the ABroadies but I have been in contact with you for some time now and I know you have put so much in to this and that every time it has not worked it has been so hard for you to try again.  COurage to you both and I hope that you can find much strength and support from the other ladies here that have been so brave and tenacious.    

Dawn and Sasha- SO many times I have hoped for you both to get through this very tough path you have chosen and here you have made it!!  I am so excited for both of you!!!!    MAny congratulations to both of you and may your pregnancies now continue strong and sure.  We have been a bit lacking on bumps and babes thread activity so hoping to have you both and many other ABroadies contributing soon.       

ALma May-  you are a combo at the moment!!  I am so sorry for the loss but congratulations too for having had a natural pg?  DOes that make sense?  I think this has got to be a huge leap forward.  Just need a slightly bigger jump next time.  Take care of your ribs and other major bruised areas--- these need some heal time before you can attempt too much BMS I would think!!!      

Lexey-  I have had many diagnostic hysterscopies as well as surgical ones.  It seems that in the UK they offer just a surgical one anbd thus it is very expensive.  In the foreign clinics they do it for a few hundred rather then a few thousand.  I have had these in office here in Paris for under 200 euros and it is a very simple procedure much like a pap smear where a thin metal tubs goes into the uterus and a little camera eye in it has a look around in 3D.  This is so impotant to be done and especially in your case where you seem to have adhesions or such that is making ET difficult.  I would bet odds that you will need to have something removed or snipped or otherwise so very likely that  going directly for a surgical hysterscopy is important and as was mentioned is much advised to go abroad to do it via your clinic.  WHen I have had this done they use a bit of air to dilate a bit and be able to see things better.... not sure if that is what they are telling you or if they are talking about a D and C ( dilation and curretage) which is where they go in and just scrape the lining.  This is the same as when you have placental retention after a birth or for an abortion... I mention this as these things are done without the woman realizing that in fact this can sometimes damage the lining or cause adhesions to form.  
I would greatly advise you against this at this stage because this could in fact make things worse.  You need to have them actually have a look inside to see what you are dealing with.  ( IMHO)  If they do find you have adhesions you may want to read up on Ahserman's syndrome and there is a very good and active group on yahoo that I used to read up on. Good luck and just remember that this is a very good investigative step and may be the answer to your problem.  ET should never be painful or difficult and in fact ( according to previous consultants) if it is then this can actually damage the embryos in transfer and make them fail.  SO very much need to get to a stage where ET can go smoothly.

Jules - I hope you are feeling good and getting some extra pre-baby rest these days.

RSMUM-  Not sure how you keep up with the schedule!  But it does sound like you are enjoying it ... or rather loving it and you sound so happy!!  Kisses to your girls. 

Hello to Safarigirl, Jaydi, Earthkitt !!, Bluebell, Crusoe, WWAV, Rachel and all the rest of the ABroadies gang.
Love,

Bonnie


----------



## safarigirl

dawn and sasha - what wonderful news for two abroadies, who have certainly walked a long path to get this desired end .... my heart is full of joy for both of you .... dawn, that is a VERY good hcg ... congratulations to you both .... you both so deserved this, and i know that your positives will make others on this path realise that there is hope, as we have had such hard news on this board for awhile. with love to you both, keeping your beany(ies) in my heart and sending them growing loving thoughts ....

Lesleyj - big hugs to you my lovely, your turn will come

to everyone else, my heart is with you as you walk this road, its such a difficult one, but hopefully these boards will continue to support you and nurture you


----------



## ElleJay

Hi!

Lexey - step away from the hardware section of B&Q!  Frightening thought!

San/Steve - I have msgd you - so, so sorry.  It is just beyond cruel that this has happened to you.

and finally - Sasha - WOW - that is a truly amazing positive and beta, and I am over the moon for you.  Hope the bleeding stops soon though to set your mind completely at rest.

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend and you all get plenty of hugs - I can't move for a limpet husband!

Lots of love

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## Newday

well I've started having bad cramps and there is pink when I wipe not full blown bleed but it feels like all the other MC's I won't be surprsied if I loose them over the weekend. I am so P****d with my body

Dawn


----------



## crusoe

No Dawn - I won't believe that. Bleeding doesn't have to mean the worst. Hang in there - thinking of you.   

Huge congratulations to Sasha !!!!    

Hugs to Lesley, Steve & San, and Alma May  

Love to all
Crusoe
xxx


----------



## Newday

well it's turend to red blood now so guess I'll just have to wait until bloods on Monday 
arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

Dawn


----------



## Newday

well it has stopped there wasn't a lot but it was bright red. No clots and cramping has gone I put an extra cyclogest in. But TMI now when I wee it like it struggling to get out and sore and burning  do you think I could have an infection?

If so what can I do?

We have people coming for dinner tonight too

Thanks dawn


----------



## Grumpygirl

Dawn,
I know you have been here before but please try not to panic- maybe you've never been with multiples before and this is possibly what has happened this time? I know lots of girls have bleeding and it doesn't always mean the worst. Easy for me to say having never been in your boat, but please try to stay ++++++. Or maybe like you say you have a mini infection. I hope you're ok and you manage to get through your evening ok. 

Sasha- congrats!!   

Sorry no more personals, no time right now, just wanted to wish Dawn a massive hug.    
xx


----------



## ElleJay

Hi Dawn - Glad the bleeding and cramps have stopped - so relieved to read this.

It may be you've got an infection, but I get some stinging with cyclogest anyway, and if you added another one to your days total, maybe that's caused it.

Take care and lots of love

Lesley xxx


----------



## Sasha B

Dawn,

Have PM'd you.

Lots of love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## three_stars

Dawn,  Hang in there.  This is very likely an implantation bleed.  This was a medicated cycle wasn't it?  If so I believe that means you can't be getting your period unless you stop the meds.
IN the past  I was told to up the progesterone as much as 1800 a day.  ALso I used the progesterone tabs (utrogestan) vaginally only at night and orally during the day.  So maybe if they are causing this stinging you could switch.  
I am sorry you are having to face dinner guests with so much else on your mind.  
Fingers crossed for you this all turns out well on MOnday.
Love,
Bonnie


----------



## Grumpygirl

Lesley- I meant to say a big fat sorry that this wasn't your time. I so know where you're coming from with bad news but you are doing much better than I was, you always seem so positive. I hope you're doing ok and I'm sending you lots of hugs and healing vibes. Bloody rotten that you need them though, hun. 

Sasha- did I not even wish you a       ?? Amazing news- well deserved too. Enjoy!!

Dawn- wishing you a restful and uneventful few months after today's trials.

love to all Abroadies,
Giggly
xx


----------



## Newday

thanks for tyhe messages the bleeing stopped quite quickly and there was some bright red but no clots and it went brown mucky colour. Emailed Stepan who said it's not an infection adn to up the meds but only just read this! I think it may be OK but Monday will tell we have had a fab night we've had a fondue party! Had a good time no cramps so that was good

Thanks for messages Gigglygirl we really must catch up on MSN soon

Love Dawn


----------



## RSMUM

So pleased the bleeding has stopped Dawn - and so glad you had such a fab night despite it all.    for Monday hun

D X


----------



## radnorgirl

Dawn - Glad to hear the bleeding has stopped. I have bled with my first pregnancy and this one and everything appears to be going OK. This time I first bled at 5 weeks and 4 days and it continued on and off until 12 weeks -some bright red blood, weeks of the brown gunky stuff and a couple of liver like clots. When I had scans they could see the areas of the uterus from where I was bleeding outside the sacs. They were darker areas - the same colour as the amniotic fluid in the sacs. Nobody could ever explain why I was bleeding. Are you taking aspirin Dawn? This could possibly influence the bleeding. Some clinics advise girls to stop taking aspirin if they bleed. Ceram got me to take it every other day instead of every day.

Sending you huge hugs - I know how worrying this is and how helpless you feel. Praying for a positive outcome for you honey

Helen
x


----------



## Newday

just checking in all stopped and only a bit or brown stuff this morning which I am not worried about even the stinging when going to the loo gone very strange

dawn


----------



## bluebell

Dawn, you brave thing.  I am so impressed you went ahead with the fondue night .....I would have chickened out !
Your pattern of bleeding sounds exactly like the bleeding I had with my successful cycle with DD.  The fact that it has stopped and there is no cramping is so important.  I had a bit fo cramping at the start, and then my bleeding went on, on and off, for 16 weeks, some of it really heavy.  Hang in there, as lexey says, bleeding is so common in IVF pregnancies, and normal ones too.

Blooobs xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## crusoe

Glad you are feeling more positive Dawn and that the bleeding has stopped - hang in there!

Love Crusoe
xxx


----------



## Sasha B

Ladies,

Feeling very    today. I've had the heaviest bleed so far a mixture of light and dark red blood and my boobs, which have been really sore have been normal today. I also haven't had any naudea, which I've had a bit of over the last few days. I just don't know what it happening. I've got another blood test planned for tomorrow. Scared it will tell me something I don't want to know.

love,

Sasha xxx

p.s. Dawn, I'm really pleased you spotting has stopped.


----------



## bluebell

Sasha sweetie, it sounds just like the kind of bleeding you can get in a pregnancy that is fine.  Remember dark blood is old blood.
Are you getting cramping ?  How much red blood is there ?  I had big red clots and all was still fine !
Biggest biggest hugs to you lovely and roll on tomorrow when I hope that you get all the reassurance you need.
Bluebell xxxxx


----------



## clairol

Sasha, has the bleeding stopped?
Hope you get your blood results quickly.
Sending Love,
Clairol. xxx


----------



## bron11

dawn and sasha - cong on BFP - Read the thread and hope things are ok and continue to be

Lesley - so sorry, look after your self and hubby

San/Steve - same words to you both

Lexley - hope any treatment is undertook quickly and with success.

Hi to everyone else, look after yourselves bron


----------



## Sasha B

Hi Everyone and the lovely Clairol,

The bleeding has slowed but I am emotionally in bits. I know its silly as its only been a week, but its such a shock when it happens. I am praying so much that those HCG levels go up tomorrow. Off to bed now for an early night.

Sasha xxx


----------



## RSMUM

Sasha and Dawn - thinking of you both..hang in there as best you can  


xxxxxxx


----------



## Fidget

Sasha and Dawn

           

For todays Bloods


Debs
xxxxx


----------



## bluebell

.......and from me too.  Thinking of Dawn and Sasha today.           
Bluebell xxx


----------



## rtsaintly

Dawn and Sasha - And from me also       

Rachel xx


----------



## ElleJay

Dawn and Sash - thinking of you - everything crossed for you both today.

Lots of love

Lesley xxx


----------



## shadowseeker

good luck for today Dawn and Sasha, keeping everything crossed for you

san xx


----------



## safarigirl

Sasha and Dawn - my thoughts are with you both today .....


----------



## nats210

Sasha & Dawn thinking of you both & praying your results come back high
Nats
x


----------



## Jaydi

Hi everyone

Just wanted to send big hugs to Sasha and Dawn today - hope both your blood results are great and you can relax at last 

San & Steve I'm so sorry to hear this wasn't to be your time.    It's great to have you both here on Abroadies.

Lesleyj - I've been thinking of you all weekend on Limpet Island. 

AlmaMay - hope you're feeling a bit less battered this week.  Thinking of you.

Lexey - I had a hysteroscopy last month and that's how i found out I had a problem.  It's a really good idea to get one - I wish I had years ago.  The hysteroscopy that I had was done by a surgeon who would fix anything he found there and then - that's a good question to ask - will they do it right away or do you have to go back?

Bron - hope things are going well for you!

Bluebell - are you off soon?  Good luck!!  Will be thinking of you x x x

Radnorgirl - Miss you!  How are you doing?  

Love to Rachel, RsMum, Jules, Mrs Bunny, Crusoe, Bonnie, Safarigirl, Giggly and all Abroadies  

Jaydi xxx


----------



## MrsBunny

Sasha and Dawn, keeping everything crossed for you both and hoping that your blood results are lovely big levels - you both deserve these pregnancies so much
       

Such a lot going on this weekend, sorry I wasn't around to offer more support xx

San and Steve, so sorry to hear your news. Take good care of yourselves     xxx

Lesley, big hugs to you too   

Mrs Bunny xxx


----------



## Sasha B

Hi Ladies,

Sorry but I've only been able to get on on-line now.

My bloods came back at 4pm this afternoon (Oh the waiting was pure torture!). I was convinced it was all over and preparing myself for the worst but my HCG level today is 2144, so its going up nicely despite the bleed. Thank you so much for all your encouragement and valuable advice. I don't know how I would have gotten through this without you lovely ladies. I will do personals tomorrow as I am completely shattered tonight.

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## bluebell

Sasha that's such fantastic news !!
Sleep well !!  
Bluebell xxxxx


----------



## bluebell

Can anyone tell me what is meant by baby aspirin ?    DH tried to buy it in chemist and they told him there's no such thing, and gave him soluble aspirin.  Can you tell me what you lot use please ?  I have never used it before in my txs.
Thanks,
Blooooobs xxx


----------



## RSMUM

It's the lowest dose of asprin you can get I think - it's meant to be taken once a day - I'll dig out my files and see what doseage it is for you - hope all went well with you today 

FAB news Sasha! - I've been anxiously waiting for your news all day..sleep well - hope the bleeding has stopped 

xx


----------



## Sasha B

Dear Bloobs,

It is just another name for low dose apsprin. I take one 75mg tablet a day and you can get them from any pharmasist or even on the shelf in the supermarket. I got mine from Boots and its called 'Dispersible Aspirin.' I think anything up to 100mg a day is ok.

Thank you so much for just being there to chat and listen yesterday. I can't tell you how much it helped.

love form a very relieved Sasha xxx


----------



## radnorgirl

Sasha -what wonderful news   

Dawn - I hope today brings you the same good news     

Bloobs - I have taken baby aspirin with both of my sucessful treatments. The theory is that it thins the blood and this improves the blood flow to the uterus. I think it is called baby aspirin because of the low dose but as Sasha says it is really 75mg disbersible aspirin.

Helen
x


----------



## bluebell

Thanks ladies, for your aspirin help - what you have all described is what I have been taking for the last week - good job eh ??    I suppose it is what used to be called Dispirin.  I used to have that when I was little.  The chemist told DH it was the lowest dose.  Just out of interest, do you all take it at the same time as your other medication ,e.g. the Estrafem ?  I somehow don't like to mix medications as I always think they might affect each other ! .... (always too much of an enquiring mind !!!).  It's tough doing a new protocol late in a tx career isn't it !  I had the old one at IVIB completely sorted !  Now I feel like a tx virgin and am really anxious about my lining scan tomorrow as somehow it just doesn't feel as if the tablets will work - the patches seemed so much more tangible somehow.  I have had really mixed lining results in the past .... sometimes whoppers and sometimes only 7mm .... hellllllllp !!

Dawn, have been thinking of you loads.  Really hoping your news was good news.   

Sasha, that's really sweet of you, especially as I wished I could have done more to help and been there in person to give you a real hug !! Can't wait for your scan !!  If it's twinnies can I have one?     

RSMUM - thanks for your lovely phone message.   Will try to call you before we leave.

Izzy, you must be leaving tomorrow or Thursday.  Been thinking of you this week and wishing you all the best I know it is really tough to go again after a m/c.  We will all be here to help as much as we can.

Bluebell xxxxxx


----------



## ElleJay

Sasha - so relieved to read your good news - that is a really great result!  Roll on first scan!

Dawn - Fingers remain firmly crossed for you and I really hope everything is ok.

Bloobs - Hope your lining scan goes well - I mix meds and take all the pills at the same time as I'm worried I'd forget if I stagger them!

Steve and San - thinking of you both - take care of each other.

Cat - you are in my thoughts too, and hugs as well.

Lexey - sorry I can't help with the cost of getting cervical dilation done in this country, but it sounds like something that could be done under sedation rather than a general anaesthetic, which will hopefully bring costs down.  Do you have a local UK infertility clinic you could sound out for this?  Really understand your frustration.

Lots of love to everyone

Lesley xxx


----------



## radnorgirl

Lexey

I have had to have cervical dilation every time I hve had egg transfer. This has always been done by Dr Benito at the time of transfer - no anasthetic or anything. It has been uncomfortable and at moments stung a little bit and has meant that transfer has taken longer than for most people.

In my case the canal through the cervix is not straight as you would expect but instead wonky and with kinks in it because of scar tissue. This means that they cannot simply insert the catherter to put the embryos into the uterus. Instead they have to open up the cervical canal slightly to get the catherter in position.

Hope this helps hun

Big hello to everyone else  - especially Jaydi

Helen
x


----------



## Jaydi

Sasha - wonderful news!!       

Dawn - hope you get your bloods back soon and you can relax.  

Bloobs - can't believe the chemist told DH there is no such thing.   Not very helpful!  I've had low dose aspirin of 75mg and also 80mg.  It's what people take to lower their chances of having a heart attack (makes the blood less sticky so you don't have clots) so the chemist should have known what DH was talking about.  As well as the soluble you can also get low dose aspirin with a special coating to protect the lining of your stomach - enteric coated aspirin - they sell it in Boots.  
Good luck with your scan tomorrow!!  Have everything crossed for you.  

Lexey - sorry I don't know anything about the procedure you need.  Hope you can find someone to help you with that.  

Izzy - so excited for you!  Good luck - will be thinking of you.      

Steve & San - hope you are doing ok.  

Cat - hope you're feeling a bit better and starting to emerge from the forest.  

Lesleyj big hugs   

Helen it's so lovely to see your pic of Monty - can't wait to see 3 in the bath      

Love to all 

Jaydi xxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Congratulations to Sasha! So pleased that after all your worry, your beta is great!

San and Steve, so very sorry that it wasn't your time, but you will find all the support you need on here, we have all been there ourselves.

Dawn - fingers crossed for you.

Bluebell - re: Aspirin, I took the enteric coated one, as the dispersible one upset my stomach a little, delicate little flower that I am (not usually!)

Helen - 17 weeks already that has flown by! I hope that you are keeping well.

Izzy - wishing you the best of luck for Thursday.

Lesleyj and Cat - big hugs to you both, thinking of you. 

Almamay - hope that you are feeling less battered and bruised, maybe hugs aren't the best thing to send you...  instead!

Big hello to all, Jaydi, Lexey, RSMUM, Bonnie, Safarigirl, MrsBunny, WWAV, Rachel, Debs, Bron, just know that I will leave someone out! 

I am off to do an online shopping, getting too big to drag myself around the supermarket anymore...

Jules xx


----------



## MrsBunny

Sasha, congratulations - what a splendid level! You deserve a day of rest today!  

Dawn, thinking of you xx

Bluebell, just to add my twopenny's worth on the aspirin, I got enteric coated aspirin (not soluble) from Asda. The only thing I'd say about the non-coated aspirin is that it's probably best not to take it on an empty stomach in case it upsets it. Good luck for your scan - hope it's nice and juicy! 

Izzy,  

Lots of love to Lesleyj, Cat, San and Steve, RSMUM, Crusoe, Jules, Lexey, Alma May, Bron, Rachel, Helen, Bonnie and everyone else I've missed
Mrs Bunny xxx


----------



## shadowseeker

Sasha, that is fantastic news well done,

Dawn, still keeping everything crossed for you,

To everyone else, thank you all for the support and kind words that you have given to both steve and myself.
I am still not coping to well with things at the moment, poor steve is trying so hard to help me through this.

Lesley, thanks so much for your support and kind words of encouragement to both steve and myself in pm's, hope you are keeping ok.

love and thanks to everyone

San  xxx


----------



## bluebell

San -       from me.  It is so tough.  Big hugs to your DH too.
Bluebell xx


----------



## Sasha B

Dawn, any news

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Newday

It's not ggod news for me HCG had gone down so even though it was a very light bleed looks like I've lost them AGAIN..
I don't think I can take much more of this I am gutted
dawn


----------



## radnorgirl

Dawn - no - I am so sorry hun    

Helen
x


----------



## shadowseeker

so sorry Dawn, please try and be kind to yourself 
san xx


----------



## ElleJay

Oh Dawn - I am so sorry you are going through this - it is beyond cruel and I wish it had turned out differently.  My heart goes out to you and your DH.

Take care of yourself.

Lots of love

Lesley xxx


----------



## Jaydi

Dawn I can't believe this is happening.  I'm so very sorry.

I'm sending you both love and hugs      

Jaydi xxx


----------



## RSMUM

Dawn, I just cannot believe this is happening again hun, just so sad for you....xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ashjee

Hi everyone 

Mind if i join I dont think ive posted here before   oh its the meds from my last cycle.
Just had a cycle at reprofit (fantastic clinic!!) 

I do know some of you  

Congrats to all of those with BFPs   and Hugs to those with recent BFNs  

Good luck to everyone whose mid treatment now

Dawn - posted on main thread babes, soooo sorry  

Sasha - hi fantastic news hun

i cant wait to get to know everyone 

lexey - hi babe, so glad that your feeling better about the c dialation hun

love n hugs ash


----------



## Grumpygirl

Dawn,
I can't believe your news, it must be pure torture for you and your lovely DH. Think you must be going just about crazy. I'm so so sorry. Please ping me if you're on msn and want to chat. I am thinking of you and wishing so hard this wasn't the way it is.

The most massive of hugs.
xx


----------



## three_stars

Oh Dawn!!!  I feel so terrible for you and your DH.  Please be kind to yourselves.  What sadness this brings to have this joy turn to tears for you      Wish this wasn't happening to you.  You don't deserve this.
  
Love,

Bonnie


----------



## Ms Minerva

Dawn - so very sorry to read your news, I just can't believe that you have had such bad luck again, it really isn't fair at all.

Big hugs to you

Jules xxx


----------



## HEM

Dawn

I am so sorry, I really can't beileive what you are going through

No words are really appropriate and I  and everyone on this thread was praying for better news 

Take care and I am here if you want to chat

Helen xx


----------



## bluebell

Dawn, I had so much hoped for a different result for you.  My heart really goes out to you and your DH.  Like the others have said, words jsut don't seem enough.  I have known you now for so long and you have been so brave and persevered through so much pain.  I wish I could do more to help.  I wish I lived nearer.  Be kind to yourselves.  PM me if you want to talk.
Bluebell xxx


----------



## Newday

Twiggy your in box is full
dawn


----------



## AlmaMay

Dawn - I feel sick with grief for you and DH.


----------



## phantom831

well hello ladies.
i hope you all dont mind me jumping in like this but i just wanted to come in and say a few things from a mans point of view (which probably means it will be overlooked, sorry only kidding you all know i am)

firstly can i please send me deepest sympathy to DAWN, i know that simple words on a screen dont really have a great effect but i would hope that knowing you are in all of our hearts might just help a little, i know you dont really know me and the other little matter that i am a man but i would hope that enough messages from enough people would let you know how much you are cared for and that there are people here who would do almost anything should you need it, so keep your chin up and keep in touch ok.   

Sasha, just wanted to send you some big congratulations and hope all is going well for you, dont forget, if you end up with to many i think you might have a few to many volunteers to help with the burden lol,

lastly, i just wanted to thank all you wonderful ladies for making both sandra and myself welcome here, and of course all the kind words you have all sent to us over the last few days, i just hope we can do the same for all of you in the future is you should ever need it. lesley thank you for the pm's you have sent me they were a great help and hopefully a start to a new road ahead. thank you

well now my soppy side is out of the way i will have to love you and leave you all for tonight and wish you all good luck in the future and i hope all your dreams come true one day soon. oh and dont forget-- you can still flirt if you wish, san doesn't mind honest lol.

good night ladies

love to you all

stevexxxx

THANK YOU ALL......XXX....


----------



## crusoe

Oh Dawn  

I just can't believe it .... so bl**dy unfair and so b**dy cruel.
It doesn't help you one bit but you are in my thoughts.

Huge hugs    
Crusoe
xxxx


----------



## MrsBunny

Dawn, so very very sorry that this is happening. It's just so unfair for you.    

Thinking of you and wishing you lots of strength at this difficult time. 
  

Mrs Bunny xxxx


----------



## Newday

I need to be away fro a while I am finding this too hard at the moment I feel like such a failure even Stepan doesn't know why this keeps happeninI seem to be the only one who can't hold on to a pregancy.
All I want to do is cry

Soryy for bringing a downer but I just can't do this anymore
thanks for all the support

Dawn


----------



## bluebell

Dawn, you stay away as long as you need.  You won't be far from all of our thoughts here on FF and you know that we will always be here for you if you need us.  I completely understand how you will need a break.
Loads of love and take care,
Bluebell xxxx


----------



## Newday

trouble is I think it's going to be a permanent break

Dawn


----------



## shadowseeker

Dawn, my heart goes out to you, i know how you must be feeling, my clinic said exactly the same to me this time, thats there is no reason why this is not working.
please do give yourself time before making this final.

lots of hugs

san xx


----------



## safarigirl

dawn my heart goes out to you .... sending you much love ..... always here if you want to talk, if you want to do via email if you dont feel like being on ff, just im me with your email, and we can always speak that way ....
so so so so so so sorry .....


----------



## RSMUM

Dawn - my heart really goes out to you hun - as everyone else has said - we are here for you whenever you need us - we're all thinking of you - youknow where to find me if you want a chat or anything - please don't hesitate to call.

much love to you at this sad,sad time

XXXX


----------



## nats210

Dawn i am so sorry and feel for you at this painful time. Take care
Nats


----------



## bluebell

Dawn, thinking of you loads, and wishing I could do more to help.
Bluebellxx


----------



## bron11

Dawn - pm sent to you.

Up and down on this thread at the moment, so sending hugs to everyone and I hope things turn out positively for you all in the future.

As agreed I said I would updates you - Had scan today, beanie (or peanut at grandson calls him/her) fine, in right place and has heart beat.  8 weeks.  So can relax now a bit.  I wish you were all in the same position and praying that this happens in the future.

Everyone, big hugs   , and look after yourselves.

Thanks for all your support
Bron xx


----------



## bluebell

Bron that's fantastic news !!  Blow kisses to Peanut from me !  
Bluebell xx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Dawn - totally understand why you need a break, but you will be in our thoughts and we are all hear for you when you want us.

Jules xxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Congratulations Bron!!


Jules xx


----------



## Laura68

Hello Abroadies

Gosh so much good and bad news.

Dawn - so so sorry to hear your news.  It is crushing to have to deal with such sad news.  My heart really goes out to you.  There is no justice, especially when you're being told they don't know why this is happening.  Completely understand why you need to be away for here for now, but also hope you come back, as we will all be thinking about you, whatever you decide to do.  

Bron - that is wonderful news for you, hon.  8 weeks, wow it has flown by!  I'm confused - been trying to read back, but can't go far enough.  So do you have kids already?  And grandkids?  Wow, you are a Spring chicken to be a granny!!    I hope they are all very excited about the new addition to the family.

Sasha - what wonderful news for you, hon.  I know how worried you were towards the end of your 2ww, and when you started bleeding, but it's great to see your blood results now, and you know you really are pregnant!!  Bet you cannot wait for that first scan.  Do you have nice family or friends who hold your hand during those very emotional times?  I hope so.  Huge congrats, it's great news.

Hi San and Ste - sorry about your BFN.  It's so hard isn't it?  Glad you have found this thread, and great we have a bloke on board!!  Are we the only thread with our own man

Ash welcome to the thread, hope you find good friends here.  What is your plan for tx?

Jaydi - how are you?  All healed up now?  What colour pills you on now   

Lesley - how are you hon?  You have such a wonderful calm manner, an example to all of us!  Sending you big   and hoping you are feeling ok.

Hello to everyone else. Sorry just a quick one now.  I'm just back from Rome, had a wonderful time, though can't believe I am now 40.... felt gutted to be leaving my 30s no closer to being a mum.  Maybe I won't change my profile details for a while   just hang on to my youth a bit longer!  Got masses of work to catch up on, but just wanted to say hi to my FFs, and especially send love to Dawn.  

Laura
xxx


----------



## phantom831

good evening ladies,

just thought i would come on and let you all know i haven't given up yet and i am still around, 

LAURA, hello to you and i am pleased to be owned by so many ladies, lol (dont tell the wife though ok lol)

BRON, just wanted to join the rest and congratulate you on your news, keep us informed please.

ASH, welcome to you and i hope you find what you need her, i know we did

and finally our good old friend

LESLEY, just wanted to say hi to you and see how you are doing, you always seem to be there for everyone else, so just checking up on you, see being the only man on here has its advantages lol

well if i missed anyone then sorry but i cant multi task like you all know, 

you all take care and i will be back at a later date to anoy you all even more

love to you all

steve xxxxx

p.s. JULES, you stopped flirting with me i am upset lol


----------



## ashjee

Hi folks 

Thanx immensely for the lovely warm welcome - i really appreciate it  

Anyone know anything about having high BP and carrying a pregnancy?? (The dangers or complications if you already have bp problems!)

Last cycle while having myh HCG done my doc said oh computers flashing that you need a bp reading. Its been 10 yrs since last one. I didnt feel anxious or anything and my reading was 180 over 110 Yikeeees. I have had some symptoms etc but thought it was IVF meds  
Had it done 3 times since and the latest reading was 179/113. Really hoping that i havnt developed bp probs for good!! But dont know if i would risk any more tx if it would be risky to my health!!

Id really appreciate some feeback plz peeps!!
Thank you in anticipation 
OH n one thing i do know - teenagers n stress arnt good for BP (they should carry a health warning  )

love n hugs ash


----------



## Ms Minerva

Steve, especially for you    

Hello to Laura and welcome to Ash! Sorry, can't answer your question re: blood pressure, but I am sure that someone will know something about it. I think that the oestrogen can cause BP to increase....

Jules
xxx

PS Steve, I you could see the size of my bump, I am not so sure you would want me to flirt!


----------



## ashjee

Hi and thanx for the welcome Jules 

You know i thought that estrogen might have played a part in BP being so high i started feeling quite unwell around the same time   but would appreciate some opinions 

Love n hugs ash


----------



## ashjee

Thanx lexey   Oh thought it was only mine who done things like that   thanx hun i am trying to rest a bit - done a no show at tescos tonight, well the young ones get away with it (im rebelling   )
Oh nSTAY AWAY  from B&Q!! Its just not recommended  

Love n hugs ash


----------



## phantom831

well here i am again 
only because i have to answer a couple of questions, and i will be honest lol

firstly, LEXEY, the only thing i can tell you is that SOME men like to be mothered and it carries on from when they were kids and the mother did it all for them lol, the only reason i said some is because i dont do that lol,i would threaten to send them to there rooms if they do it gain lol.

also just wanted to say on behalf of ms minerva, from a mans point of view (you know what is coming dont you) and i think that a lot of men would agree but i think it is one of the best and most beautiful images that mother nature came up with when she was doodling. but then that is my opinion, i know you ladies dont like how you look and feel at that time and of course it always our fault lol.

i hope none of that came across wrong, it was intended as a compliment not an insult lol.

well you all look after yourselves and take care ok

goodnight for now

love to you all

steve xxxx


----------



## ElleJay

Hello -  

Dawn - I am so sorry, what you have been through is beyond unfair - this is just too cruel.  I can understand your devastation and need to take a break from here, but I also hope you come back to us on Abroadies again at some point.  I'll still be here.....

San - Thinking of you too. 

Lexey - Hope you can get your mini-op organised soon.

Bron - I am so pleased that your scan went well - have you told your insensitive colleagues yet?  Love to see their faces......

Ash - Hello!

Steve - Thanks for your kind words, but less of the old!  Promise to wear more make up when I next see you!

Probably last post before I head off on a much needed holiday next week, and I will probably get withdrawal from FF if we can't get a signal at the small village on Rhodes we are heading to.  But wanted to say I will miss you all!

Lots of love

Lesley xxx


----------



## Laura68

Lesley have a wonderful holiday!!  You should still have lots of nice sunshine in Greece this time of year, so I hope you relax and have a lovely time with DP.  You will be too busy sipping Oozo on the beach to worry about FF  

Just wondered if anyone could help.  Next week I have to take a jab called Decapeptyl.  It's a one off jab which I think shuts down my ovaries for the donor tx, bit like my daily jabs when using my own eggs.  Just reading the bit of paper that came with it and it all seems to be about it being used in the treatment of Prostate cancer in men?!?!?  Bit worried I have been prescribed the wrong thing.  Has anyone had this same jab?

Also, it is a jab in the bum and my clinic say a professional should do it.  My GP surgery is spectacularly unhelpful - a nurse appointment takes two weeks average and the cow of a receptionist can't tell me whether she would even then do the jab.  Does anyone know if my sister (who has volunteered) could do it instead?  (she'd probably enjoy stabbing me with a long needle  ) or if I could do this at a private clinic, like the one I have my lining scans at??

Sorry for all the questions.  Hope someone can help.

Laura


----------



## ElleJay

Thanks Laura! Just taking a break from getting the suitcase packed, but thought I'd answer your query - Decapeptyl is what all the Spanish clinics seem to use for downregging, and you helpful sister should be well able to jab you.  The placing of the injection is the upper part of your bum as you are trying to get it into muscle, and there is less 'padding' on most people there!

Good luck!

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## three_stars

Lesleyj-  have a great trip
Laura-  ditto what Lesley said for the jab.  I used Decap all the time back when I was using my eggs.  ANd you could do the injection yourself but better if you have someone else that offered.  Upper quadrant of one bum is ideal.  Use an intermuscular needle.  Do you have the med and needles on hand for when it needs to be done as I think sometimes getting needles in UK can even be difficult.  Usually this jab is done at a fairly precise hour depending on when you are going to be doing EC.... one time I headed out to a hospital at 1 am for it.. That's when I started learning to do it myself!! 

SOrry have not been posting much as have been very busy but have been reading all your posts.  Take care everyone
Love,
Bonnie


----------



## Jaydi

Hi Abroadies

Sending lots of hugs to Dawn.    Hope you're bearing up.  I've been thinking of you.

Lesleyj - Bon Voyage!  Have a lovely time - not long now and you'll be dipping your toes in the sea.  Or sending DH down to the water to tell you how warm it is?  Hope you have a special time together after being apart so much of the last year and don't miss us at all 

Bonnie - Hope you're doing ok.  Do you have some sunny days like we do here?  Must be quite an expedition when you all set off for the park?  Thinking of you.  

Lexey - Sorry I don't know anything about the procedure you need so can't suggest anything.  I guess you should be guided by your doctors. The meds always mess up my AF - I think everyone reacts differently.  It's just a case of waiting I think. Well I did find acupuncture good for getting things back on track.

Laura - I've been on decapeptyl many times in the UK and Spain - yes it is the same thing they use for prostate cancer.  Have sent you a PM.  By the way I'm back on the white pills    They're making me miserable can't wait for next weekend when I start the brown ones - this is still how I measure my life!!  How lucky you are to be 40 - I wish I was 40 !   So glad you had a wonderful trip to Rome what a special treat.

San - Hope you're doing ok.  It's still very early days to be coping with this isn't it?  I've been thinking of you.  Steve & San take good care of each other and just give yourselves time.      

Bron - I'm so thrilled to hear your scan went well.  How magical to see peanut's heartbeat.  Yes relax now.  

Ash - Welcome!   Sorry I don't know anything about BP.  Hope you can some good advice about it.

Steve - Got any tips about Man Flu?  At what stage should I call 999?  I'm not sure DH will be with us much longer...  

Jules - I can't believe you are nearly there.  For me the time has flown by    Thinking of you x

Sasha - how are you doing?  Hope you can get plenty of rest and not be rushing around after littlie.  Or am I mad to think that's possible?  

Bluebell & Izzy - good luck you two!!      

Love to AlmaMay, Mrs Bunny, Cat, RsMum, Crusoe, Rachel, Helen, Safarigirl, Radnorgirl, Giggly and all Abroadies  

Jaydi xxx


----------



## phantom831

hi there jaydi

just wanted to let you know you are walking on very rocky ground now and i can't believe you havn't called 999 already, he should be lying on the sofa with a cuppa next to him at all times and a little bell next to the table so that he can call when he needs you of course allowing him to rest his voice, dont put the table to far away as you dont really want him to stretch to far ok.

failing that shove the hoover in his hand and tell him to burn it out of himself lol,

on a serious note, thanks for the words of support you wrote, they do mean a lot and are constantly thought of.

hope to see you around in the future

thank you once again

take care ok

love
steve

xxxxx


----------



## Jaydi

Thanks Steve!   DH has the hoovering angle covered - he says his back isn't completely better yet and he couldn't possible entertain the idea of hoovering - who knows when he will feel strong enough?  

Anyway you'll be relieved to hear that he is back from the brink and can even get vertical for a few minutes at a time.  Thanks for all your tips yesterday.  Thank goodness we have a man on Abroadies at last to advise us.  

Hope you two have had a lovely weekend.  

Lexey - I always think AF isn't coming back - but don't worry it does in the end.  Put your best white jeans on that always works.   Yes I'm ok after my op thanks - it wasn't too bad - didn't even need painkillers after so pretty minor in that way but hopefully will make a HUGE difference.  I just feel grotty on the estrogen tablets I'm on to get my lining going nicely so we can go for treatment.  I'm sat here with one hot water bottle on the front and one on the back!!  And on a lovely sunny day like this.  

Love to our 2ww girls      

Jaydi xxx


----------



## phantom831

hi ladies,
not sure if i should be reading all this as i am getting worried  now that you are all talking of taking a hair dryer to bed and everything. the mind boggles honestly lol.

well on with everything else, i hope you all had a good weekend and nobody got up to anything you shouldn't have,

this is only a short message as i am sat here bored and just thought i would come in and say hi

love
to you all
steve
xxxxx


----------



## Sasha B

to keep positive about it all but I woke up this morning and the bleeding is still continuing (normally my bleeds only last 24 hours). I have called my consultant and bless him, he is going to try and fit me into his clinic this afternoon and scan me then. I'm only 5+4 and I feel like this last two weeks of bleeding has completely taken it out of me. 

I would really appreciate your  .

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## shadowseeker

Hi Sasha,
These past fews weeks must have been hell for you, hopefully all will go really good at your scan.
take good care of yourself

San  xxxx


----------



## Jaydi

Sasha try not to worry - bleeding in the early days is so common with ivf.  I hope you can see a heartbeat this afternoon even if it is a bit early - then you can relax.  I'm praying for you and hoping your lovely consultant can reassure you.

Jaydi xxx


----------



## RSMUM

Sasha  - i am    for you this afternoon and willing your little embies on - i keep thinking of all the hell that bloob went through in the early days with her lo..wish i could be there to hold your hand

d xxx


----------



## MrsBunny

Sasha, 
   that all is ok this afternoon and your embies are snug and safe.

lots of love
Mrs Bunny xxx


----------



## crusoe

I'm   for you too Sasha.
I hope today's scan helps put your mind at rest.

Postive thoughts to you       

Love Crusoe
x


----------



## AlmaMay

Sasha - Hope you are OK and the scan goes well.  xoxox


----------



## Ms Minerva

Sasha - thinking of you and hoping that you get good news at your scan.

Jules xx


----------



## bron11

sasha - hope u got good news take care bron


----------



## Sasha B

Hi Ladies,

I am exhausted so I will keep this very brief.

Thank you so much for all your kind thoughts. The scan today showed one sac with yolk spot on for 5w4d and another smaller sac which was empty. So I had initially been carrying twins. Although I am very happy to have one healthy and growing little one I couldn't help but cry for the one that I will never meet. 

My consultant was happy with the scan and he said he didn't think the bleeding was related and could not see any blood in my uterus or around either of the sacs. He has given me some extra cyclogest in the hope that this will lessen it somewhat.

Thanks for all your love & prayers,

Sasha xxx


----------



## RSMUM

Sasha  - I've been logging on all afternoon to get your news and my heart was beating soo much when I saw you'd just posted..I know you must be very, very sad to know that there is an empty sac there, it must be quite heartbreaking but I'm so pleased that you have got such a lovely consultant - he sounds very thorough and professional - I soo hope the bleeding stops now and that you enjoy a happy, healthy 35 weeks.

I was thinking that you must have had bad news as it was getting late so now I can relax a bit and smile again..

take care hun



Deb xx


----------



## Sasha B

Sorry Deb, that was due to a certian little lady not wanting to go to sleep.


----------



## AlmaMay

Sasha - I'm so glad the scan was mostly positive.  I hope your little one grows and thrives.  I'm very sad that your second little one is not so well.  Lots and lots of love to you. xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## cat68

So pleased for you Sasha,  I was waiting for some positive news, sorry to hear that the other twin didn't make it though. Have a safe and healthy rest of your pregnancy.

Love and Hugs
Cat xx


----------



## shadowseeker

Sasha, sorry to hear that one twin didn't make it, but great news about the other one.  hope you will be able to start to relax soon and have a happy healthy 35 weeks. 
take care

san xx


----------



## rtsaintly

Hi all,

It looks like there is loads to catch up on, both happy (yay Sasha!) and sad (thinking of you Dawn  ).

Will have a proper catch up on posts later, just wanted to say morning  

Rachel xxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Sasha - so pleased that you saw one healthy embryo on your scan but fully understand your sadness for your lost twin, as I lost a twin with this pregnancy, and I do often think of him/her.

Jules xx


----------



## Jaydi

Sasha big hugs to you.   It must have been so hard to see that one of the sacs was empty.  Especially as your hcg had been so high and so you had suspected there might be more than one.  But I'm so relieved to hear your little one is doing so well.  That's early to be able to see the heartbeat so it must be a good strong one !  Well done.  I hope you can relax now.  

Jaydi xxx


----------



## safarigirl

sasha, very sorry to hear about your loss, its hard to post happiness (at your little one growing and developing) and sadness for your loss at the same time ..... hopefully this will put your mind at ease with regards the bleeding ... thinking of you and hugs to you


----------



## three_stars

Dear Sasha

Just read your post about your scan.  Big Hugs to you ..   .. such a stressful time you have been having.  SO pleased that you have a healthy strong embie well snuggled in now and an explanation for the bleeding as well.  RIP to the lost twin.    
Please take it easy.
Love,
Bonnie


----------



## earthe kitt

Fabbo news sasha

Sorry about your loss - mine didn't really hit me until the babies were born 

I hope your preggy is stress free from now on

Jo XXX


----------



## Sasha B

I have started to bleed heavily this evening and there are many dark clots. Its all over for me. I am so devastated. I can't stop crying. After all I've been through to get to this stage and now to have it so cruely taken away. I'm not sure I am strong enough.

I want to thank you all for your love, support and friendship but I won't be posting on FF for a while, it is too raw.

love,

Sasha x


----------



## AlmaMay

Dear Sasha,

I don't know what to say.   You know that we are all here for you for what ever you need and that is for anything.  I understand if you need a break from FF, I've done it myself.  

Please try and look after yourself.

x,
Almamay


----------



## RSMUM

Sasha - you have supported us all through so much, you are such a special person - I wish there was more I could do in return - I am so, so sad to read your news - take care of yourself and give your little one an extra big hug from all of us here at ff - we are all thinking of you both.

Deb xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## rtsaintly

Sasha,

I am so so sorry for your loss, I cant imagine the sadness you must be feeling. Be kind to yourself during this difficult time, and do whatever gets you through.  

Rachel xxxxxx


----------



## three_stars

Oh dear Sasha!  This is so cruel and unfair!!  We all share your grief.  Please take care of yourself.
Love,
Bonnie


----------



## Jaydi

Sasha this is so terribly unfair after you saw the heartbeat the other day and all looked well.  I hope you can get another scan today.  This happened to me too at the same stage, I had a bleed and went for a scan and all looked good and we were relieved for a day or so and then suddenly heavy bleeding in the night.  But at the EPU they said they have seen heavy bleeding and still the embie holds on.  It wasn't to be for me, and inside we feel we know when it's over, but I still think you should get a scan before you stop your meds.

We will all be thinking of you Sasha even if you're not around on FF you know we'll be praying for you.

I'm so sorry this has happened.  It's just too cruel.      

Jaydi xxx


----------



## shadowseeker

Sasha, so sorry to hear your news, please take care of yourself and take time to grieve. we are all thinking of you and send you loads of     
san xx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Sasha - so very sorry to hear your news, is there any chance of getting another scan? Maybe the bleeding is the lost twin and the other one is still there and OK?

Still hoping for a positive outcome for you. You are in my thoughts are prayers.     

Jules xx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Sasha, I am so very very sorry to read your latest post.  My thoughts are with you.

Pen
xx


----------



## Laura68

Sasha

So sorry to hear of your latest scare.  Try to keep some hope before you give up completely - my friend bled heavily and was in severe pain for three weeks, and still held onto the baby.  So you never know.  As Jules says, could be the empty sac coming away.  We all hope that's the case for you and the other one is still OK.

Sending you tonnes of love and hugs.

Laura xx


----------



## AlmaMay

Sasha - Thinking of you this morning


----------



## bron11

Sasha - not a lot I can say - look after yourself, hope you get positive news   

Bron


----------



## MrsBunny

Sasha, so sorry to hear what you are going through. 
Thinking of you lots
  

Mrs Bunny xxxx


----------



## RSMUM

Sasha hun - keep thinking of you - lots of love

XXXX


----------



## three_stars

Just checking to see if Sasha posted.  We are here if you need us.. We are all thinking of you and hoping you get better news if you managed to do a scan.
You have been so courageous through all your difficulties for treatment.  I know you have the strength to get through this but please ask for support if you need it.      

Love,

Bonnie


----------



## Laura68

Checking in too, to see if Sasha had posted.  Hope you are OK, hon.  

Hello to all the other Abroadies, hope you're all doing well.  

Laura x


----------



## safarigirl

sasha, like everyone else i am thinking of you and hoping and praying for the best for you ... as bonnie says , we are here for you to support you through this


----------



## AlmaMay

Hey Abroadies,

Just checking in to see if there was any news from Sasha.  It must be very bad.  The saddest thing is that we all know that dark place poor Sasha is in.  It breaks my heart.  This should never happen to anybody let alone to the beautiful souls that populate the Abroadies.

x


----------



## Ms Minerva

Looking out for news from Sasha too. So very, very sad that something so awful could happen to someone as lovely and kind as Sasha. We are all here for you when you want to talk.    

Jules xxx


----------



## Newday

Me too wanted to see what is going on with Sasha! I'm not coming on much these days having a bit of a break but keeping an eye on things

Dawn


----------



## Laura68

Morning Abroadies

Looks like we're all just popping in for news of Sasha everyday.  Me too, and I am thinking the worst as no news.  Thinking of you Sasha.  

However!!  I would also love to hear news from your other ladies, and gent, too.  

Dawn - lovely to see you posting.  How are you feeling?  Hopefully the clouds have lifted a little for you.  Have you had any more contact with your clinic?  I have been thinking about you a lot, as well as about Sasha, and hoping you are surviving these difficult times.  

Lexey - congrats on booking your op!  You probably feel better just doing something positive about it - I think we all know how difficult it can feel when life just isn't moving on, so it's good you're taking control.  Sure you have done the right thing, and it's only couple of weeks away!!  Keep us informed.

Jaydie - how are you getting on with your tablets?  Hope you're off the ones that make you feel cr*p.  Has DH survived his man flu and back problem episode??  Any news on your tx cycle from Penny?  Do you have to have your insides checked out to make sure it's all healed before starting?

My DE cycle is looming - am trying to keep my mind off all the things that can go wrong (no eggs, cancellation, poor lining, no flights!!! Yes I am driving myself mad...) and focus on the positives.  IB have found me a donor, which is exciting and scary in equal measures.  It's odd to think there is a woman out there now waiting to donate her eggs, I keep wondering what she's thinking.  Despite having a knot of tension the size of a basketball in my stomach, I am very happy to be given this chance and will just have to try and keep calm about all the practicalities of getting out there on the right day, finding accommodation, etc etc, let alone all the actual tx side of things.  I haven't told anyone at work and am worried how I broach the subject of having to suddenly leave the country at short notice... I would say I'm going into hospital for a small op, but if anyone tries to call me, they'll get the international ring tone, then it'll look like I'm pretending to be sick so I can go on holiday... 

Any advice from you lovely ladies, gratefully received.  

Hope you are all having a wonderful weekend.

Love Laura xx


----------



## phantom831

hi there ladies,
just thought i would come on and let you know i am still here and alive, (nothing meant towards san there by the way lol)

just like everyone else just checking to see if sasha had been on but obviously looking back through there has been no messages from her, hope all is going ok sasha, get in touch when you can ok, take care.

lexey sorry to hear about your dad, how is he doing, i hope it is going ok, let us know how things are ok.

as i said it is just a quick visit to see how everyone is doing so i wont stay on to long ok

you all look after yourselves and i hope you all had a good weekend,

speak to you all again soon ok

love to you all

steve 

xxxx

p.s. if anyone out there want to tell me what all these abbreviations you all use mean then i would appreciate it, i feel like i am doing a crossword but with out the clues lol. cheers, i do know some but not all. ssxxxx


----------



## Newday

Sasha's bad news is on the other thread in case you haven't seen it

Dawn


----------



## Ms Minerva

Sasha, so very, very sorry to read your sad news. Just devastating for you. Sending you healing hugs    

Jules xxx


----------



## shadowseeker

Sasha, So very sorry to hear your news, please give yourself time and know that everyone is here for you.
  
San xx


----------



## bluebell

Just popped in to catch up quickly as still in Czech.
Lovely Sasha has been texting me, so her loss was no surprise.  If you are reading this my lovely one, I am putting my arms around you from here in Brno.      i have felt so far away from you and just wish there was something more I could do.  As Alma May says, many of us have been to that dark place.  Loads and loads of love from me to Sasha and everyone else too.
More from me when I get back..
Bluebell xxxxx


----------



## HEM

Sasha 

I am so sorry, words can not help what you are going though, take care.... H xx


----------



## MrsBunny

Sasha, 

So very very sorry to hear the news.    This is just so unfair for you. 
  

lots of love
Mrs Bunny xxx


----------



## RSMUM

So, so sad to read Sasha's news - really wish there was more I could do to help in some way - you are in my thoughts Sasha


----------



## Jaydi

Sasha  

You know we are all thinking of you and sending you lots of love x x x

Jaydi x


----------



## ElleJay

Got back in the early hours of yesterday and still trying to catch up on here, so bear with me.......

First and most importantly - dearest Sasha, I am so, so sad to read that you have miscarried.  Sorry is a completely inadequate word, but I am flummoxed to come up with anything else - after all you have been through to get here, this is heartbreaking.  

Lots of love coming from me over to you. 

Lesley xxx


----------



## Jaydi

Hi Abroadies

Sasha - I'm glad you are with your parents and they're taking care of you.  love and hugs x

Almamay - well done hanging in there.   Hope you're doing ok.  Are the bones healing well?

I'm waiting for AF then things should get moving - and I don't just mean AF   So not so long for us now I think.  Waiting waiting waiting.

Bluebell - sending you lots of sticky vibes.      

Lesleyj - sending you enormous hugs as always!!   Hope your first week back at work is bearable.

Lexey - I hope your dad is ok.  Thinking of you.  Well done booking your op too.  I think you're right to get it out of the way before Christmas.

San & Steve - hope you are doing ok.  

Dawn - hope all is well with you.  

Laura - how are you??  Great news about your donor being found.  Have you got your dates now?

I'm off the horrible tablets for now thank goodness.  Why do I get this and other people are fine?  I'm such a sensitive flower     I don't have to have my insides checked again.  They just expect the endometrium to grow back over the line where the septum was within a few months.  Hence the double dose oestrogen.  Unfortunately it then leads onto the AF from hell   I'm not making any plans for this weekend!

Love to all Bonnie, Giggly   , Mrs Bunny , Crusoe, WWAV,  Safarigirl, Rsmum, Bron, Pen, Rachel, Jules, HEM, Jo, Izzy , Radnorgirl, Cat, Ash

Jaydi xxx


----------



## ElleJay

Hi!  It's taken me a bit of a while to get up to date with everyone - hated being offline for so much of the last week or so!  DH logged onto the internet via his mobile phone while we were there, as he had some work e-mails to check, and 50 quid later he sure as heck wasn't going to let me do any surfing!!

Bonnie - I still have that goody package to send out to you, hope you are all OK?

Almamay - glad to know the bruising has gone down at last.

Jaydi - sorry you are in for the AF from hell this weekend, pretty rotten to be so aware of it in advance - lots of love to you.

Bloobs - hope the cycle is going well and that you will be home again soon - things are crossed for you!

Lexey - hope your Dad is making a good recovery.

Laura - Another hurdle jumped with your donor being matched - such good news.

Mrs Bunny - thinking of you.

Steve and San - I know you are both taking good care of each other, hugs from me.

And again, Sasha - lots of special love to you - wish I could take away the agony - hope that you are being well looked after by your parents.

Lots of love to all the wonderful Abroadies

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## Skirtgirl

Hi can I join you?
I have just started with DEIVF at IVI valencia, Had my decapeptyl injection on wed and waiting for it all to start!!
Looking forward to getting to know you all.


----------



## rtsaintly

Hi Skirtgirl! Welcome to this lovely board  

Rachel xx


----------



## bluebell

Morning everyone,
Just to let you know I had a bleed last night, albeit small, so fearing the worst.    Never had bleeding this early (it was only 8dpt).  Clinic has told me to up doses of estrogen and progesterone. 
Not looking good, but vague chance could be implantation bleed.  Will just have to wait. I have never tested early in the past, but may buckle this time.  It depends what happens.
Wish me luck, and sorry for the me post. 
Bluebell xxx


----------



## Skirtgirl

Oh Bluebell it is so stressful isn't it?  I have heard people who bleed at this stage get a positive and some who dont!!
I am hoping this it a positive sign for you and that all is well with your little embies!!!


----------



## Newday

Bluebell

lots of people who go to reprofit seems to have bleeds and everything is OK

Dawn


----------



## ElleJay

Oh Bloobs - hugs to you - it does sound like it could be an implantation bleed though, so don't give up hope yet......can understand the testing early bit - have you got the super dooper sensitive hcg peesticks to hand? 

Lots of love

Lesley xxx


----------



## HollyB

Hi Ladies,

I received a text this morning from Ms Minerva (Jules) to say that baby James was born yesterday (24th Oct) at 12 noon by c-section weighing 8lb 8oz. Both Mum and baby are doing very well.

Big congratulations to Jules, DH and DD on the birth of baby James.

Holly


----------



## RSMUM

ooh hollyb - thanks so much for letting us know - please send massive congrats to jules on the birth of her son..another lovely abroadie baby for this thread- yippeeee!!


----------



## bluebell

Yippeeeeeeee !  Big smackerooonies for baby James for me !!  Well done Jules. Was it an emergency section ?  Hope all went well.  He is a big boy !!  Can't wait to hear more about him.
Bluebell xxxx
PS The bleeding continues.  Thanks for your support.


----------



## Skirtgirl

Bluebell thinking of you and hoping the bleeding stops soon for you. Are you trying to rest? Dont give up on your embies yet(Much easier to say than do I know)


----------



## Jaydi

Bluebell - I hope the bleeding is implantation.  It sounds too early for AF if you're on meds.  I hope it's just a sign your lining is extra lush.  I've also heard good things about lower back ache - actually each time I've seen that symptom the person has been expecting twins!!  

I have everything crossed for you.      

Big hugs 

Jaydi xxx


----------



## Jaydi

Welcome little James!!  Wonderful news!  We're all soooooo excited to hear about you.  

I hope your mummy is doing well !  

Love to all the family  

Jaydi xxx


----------



## mini-me

Congratulations to Jules, her DH and DD on the birth of baby James!      

Love the name, it's the one I want to call my little boy and I think Bonnie's son is called that too!

Fab news.

Love mini-me
xxxx


----------



## larkles

Hi Ladies

Congratulations Jules-hope you're resting with the lovely James, so happy for you!

Bluebell, hope you're okay xxx

Larkles
xx


----------



## mini-me

Hi girls,

Thanks for your kind words a few weeks back about my dad's death.  The funeral went as well as could be expected.  The guilt I had surrounding the unresolved issues between us has lifted and I seem to have found an inner peace concerning my relationship with him.  I still can't believe he's gone though.

I have read back over the previous pages and I must say I am so sorry to hear about Dawn's and Sasha's news.    

Bluebell - posted on the other thread babes.    


Should be able to keep up with the thread now as have been signed off work and I'm starting maternity leave very early.  A combination of IBS and SPD / ligament pain means I can't stand for too long otherwise I'm in agony - not good if you're a teacher.  Anyway I've got no excuse for not posting now and keeping up to date with what's going on the thread!  

Hope the weather's not too bad where you are, pretty miserable here. 

Love mini-me
xxx


----------



## bluebell

Well done Mini-me for coming to terms with it all. It would be hard anyway to lose your dad, but being pg as well, with all that means in terms of him not meeting your little one, and also all your hormones raging, it must have been doubly tough.  I hope that you have a lovely matty leave !  Enjoy the quiet beofre the storm.  I too had terrible bleeding like you, so that ince it stopped I could really enjoy the 3rd trimester.  Hope you are doing too !

Lexey, what are your next plans ?

Giggles, hope you littel one(s) are brewing nicely.

Thanks to you all for your kind thoughts. I am feeling kind of balanced now as it could be implantation bleeding, but could just as well be AF coming on slowly (I know that from a FF board search), so my chances feel like they did just at et stage.  It's just a waiting game now !  

Bluebell xx


----------



## MrsBunny

CONGRATULATIONS to Jules and DH!!

Welcome to baby James   

Hope you are all doing well.

Lots of love
Mrs Bunny xxxx


----------



## MrsBunny

Bluebell, really sorry you're having some bleeding but as others have said, it could be a good sign. It's just so difficult when you know it could be good or not so good! So I think your 'balanced' state is the best place to be in at the moment, sending you lots of extra bravery to the bucket load you've already got! 
I'm going to tell you not to test early.  
         

Mini-me, glad you're feeling better now about your Dad. But sorry you've been having a bad time with aches and pains. I hope you get to relax properly now and look forward to the birth xxx

Lexey, hope your Dad is getting better. And sorry to hear about the accident your son had with his foot - poor you! Hope he's ok. xxx

Lots of love to everyone - RSMUM, Alma May, Rachel, Jaydi, Skirtgirl, Laura, Lesleyj, Dawn, Sasha and all those not mentioned this time

Mrs Bunny xxx


----------



## nats210

Congratulations Jules that is wonderful news. Enjoy every minute
Nats
xx


----------



## shadowseeker

Congratulation Jules on the birth of little James.     
San xx


----------



## shadowseeker

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all doing ok
San  xx


----------



## cat68

Congratulations Jules and Dh on the birth of your son James.  It's a fab name, my Ds' name is James (but we call him Jamie) 
It's a good weight 8lbs 8oz!!!

Love
Cat xx


----------



## ElleJay

Jules and DH -many congrats on the safe arrival of your James, and welcome to the world little one!

Lots of love and hugs - I am so chuffed for you!

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## bluebell

Hello all,
Well, red blood and a clot for me last night, so things not looking good at all.  Settled to brown again this morning, but it certainly doesn't feel right.  Implantation bleeding isn't normally bright red, but brown or pink.  Still resisted testing - couldn't stand a BFN that wasn't a certain BFN.  Supposed to be working today but feeling far too distracted.  I felt yesterday that I wanted to wave a white flag and say "Help, someone rescue me, I just can't do this".  It's all so horrible.  
Sorry for yet another me post.
Bluebell xxx


----------



## ElleJay

Oh Bloobs - you 'me' post as much as you like - hugest of hugs to you, I'd love to be able to rescue you - the 2ww is horrible.  I am still hoping that your OTD brings you a fantastic result....

Lots of love

Lesley xxx


----------



## RSMUM

Thinking of you hun - I think I speak for all of us when i say I wish I could rush up to you to be by your side and make you cups of tea, and feed you choccie bickies and generally be there to at least be a lifebelt to hang on to.....huge, massive, ginormous hugs to you -


----------



## Skirtgirl

Bluebell, I have no idea if that was a good,bad or irrelevant sign but my heart goes out to you.
The 2ww is probably the closest thing to hell I have ever been through and I think it gets worse each time.
I hope you can find the strength to make it to test day.


----------



## bluebell

You are all so lovely  
Bloobs xx


----------



## misspolly

Hi Jules,
Congratulations on the birth of son James, wonderful news  
Love misspolly xx


----------



## three_stars

Jules-  Many congrats to you on son James  ( my sons name too!)  Hope you are feeling good and home soon.


Bluebell-  I really feel for you hun!  Hang in there.

Love to all ABroadies.
Bonnie


----------



## Penelope Positive

Hi all,

Sorry for the three week absence, has been a bit mad here.

Bluebell hope you are hanging in there and that your bleed turns out to just be implantation. Will keep everything crossed. 

Jules wonderful news, hope you managing to get some sleep but enjoying little James, totally thrilled for you.

Hello to everyone else and hope you are all doing ok. I am a bit behind with the news but so so sad to hear about your loss Sasha - I expect you are not reading at the moment but couldnt not say anything. Take very good care.

News from us is that we have a new donor - Yippee - from the lovely Ruth at Ceram and we are gearing up for a December transfer. Going to be totally nuts as 2ww will almost certainly co-incide with Christmas and we have all my family coming (for the first time!) and I am going to have to sit around like a lazy mare for much of it. Ah well, will be able to tell my big sis who knows all about what we are doing and get her and DH to cover for me.

We are doing lots of different things this time with the introduction of Heparin, Prednisolone, Baby Asprin and Calcium Supplements adding in to the mix and trying to get to blast stage too. This will be attempt number 6 for us (9 if you count my abandonded cycles) and probably our last go so can I ask for lots of fingers to be crossed and positive energy sent my way in a few weeks time. 

I know lots of you have gone through more and its selfish of me to ask but with me having just turned 45 and the emotional upset I have had I really don't think I have another one in my after this. I hope it being Christmas that this will bring us the most precious gift.

Promise to be more active on the boards ladies, sorry I have been a bit rubbish recently!

Love and hugs

Pen
xx


----------



## nats210

Pen I will firmly have my fingers crossed for you and hope this will be the one.
Nats
x


----------



## bluebell

Pen -go for it girl !!!        
Bluebell xxx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Thank you Bluebell and Nats!

Will keep you all posted on progress.

Pen
xx


----------



## bluebell

A bit of nice Halloweeny news for you all.....
.....   for me last night with pee stick !
Bluebell xxxx


----------



## MrsBunny

WOW - BLUEBELL!!!

That's excellent news!!!

        

I'm so happy for you!

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ElleJay

Ditto on the 'WOW' from me too Bloobs - that is brilliant and just the news I was hoping to hear from you!  Congrats to you, DH and Rhia!!

Lots of love and hugs

Lesley xxx


----------



## rtsaintly

Yay Bluebell, thats fabulosa!!!!!!  

Rachel xxxx


----------



## shadowseeker

congratulations Bluebell that is great news   
San and Steve xx


----------



## bron11

Hi to everyone

Brillant news Bluebell - look after yourselves  

Hope everyone else as well as can be expected bron


----------



## safarigirl

yeeeee haaaaa bluebellllllll ...........
wonderful wonderful news, i know how much this meant to you ........
now ignore the door ringing with kids having the cheeck to expect you to get off the couch and celebrate aka giving them sweets / hallowen with them!  Feet up for you bluebell

pen - you will have a special across the waves delivery daily from me of good wishes .... your turn is coming too, and i am here wishing you on .......


----------



## Jaydi

Bluebell this is wonderful news.  Huge congratulations!!!      

Love Jaydi   xxx


----------



## bluebell

Thank you everyone for your lovely wishes.
I am now counting every minute as this time last BFP I miscarried in a couple of days.  I have become the knicker checking queen !  
Loads of love,
Bluebell xxxx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Bluebell I am absolutely thrilled for you!  Was hoping with all my might that you would get your much deserved BFP this time around.

Congratulations sweetheart!

Here's hoping for a simple and straightforward 9 months for you.

Pen
xx


----------



## Skirtgirl

Fingers crossed these embies are extra sticky bluebell.


----------



## Ms Minerva

Coming back into the world of the living, having a few post c-section complications with the wound not healing....

Thank you for all your congratulations and good wishes! 

James is a lovely baby, we are so proud to be his parents. DD is very pleased with her new baby brother, no sign of sibling jealously yet.

Everybody tells us how much they look alike, which is a lovely! 


Better go, feeding time again!

Jules xxx


----------



## ElleJay

Jules - lovely that you are posting already!  Much love to you and I really hope that the healing kicks in properly really soon.

And Bloobs - thinking about you and wishing you all the luck in the world for your next test tomorrow.

Lots of love to everyone

Lesley xxx


----------



## three_stars

Dear Abroadies.  Hope you all had good Halloween fetes where ever you are.  Today is election day for usa and I hope my expat ballot made it this time.  Crossing my fingers for a change in the right direction.  In all my life I have never followed an election so closely or thought that one was so important as this one.

Katie- I am sure you share my sentiments on that.  I hope you are doing ok and got my email.  SOrry it was so brief ( I spent the whole day with DRS. yesterday. me=sinisitis + ear inf. James= bronchitis, sore throat and ear inf, Klarissa cold and cough and conjunctivitis.  Ella returns from Uk in about an hour and was sick all month so hope re don't all reinfect her!  I swear I hate onset of winter and all the strong viruses you get in the city)

Lesleyj- thinking of you all the time.  Still no package but thanks as always to youand Dh fro thinking of us.

Safarigirl- I promise to answer you email.  Yes we sold Wapping flat and DH is back in Cornwall.  How is your little cheurb doing?  I would love to see you both again.

Bluebell-  Fingers and toes crossed for a good doubling number today.  I am confident for you!!  

Pen-  good luck with this new donor.

Jules-  I hope you little James is doing well.  Please send me photos!!  SOrry you are not healing so well.  I hope you are having help for housework and such.  I think that you will only have sibling love not jealousy.  My DD often tells me ( unprompted)  "Mamma thank you for making a brother AND a sister for me!"

Hello also to Jaydi, Bron, steve and san, skit girl, Nats, Mrs Bunny, and all other abroadies 

Shower calls.. can't let me DD see me minus a wash for 3 days!!  EEWWW!!  Don't care if me ex-DH does though! HA ha ja 

Love,

Bonnie


----------



## Jaydi

Just popped on to send lots of love to Bluebell & Izzy - I hope you both get good news this week.  I'm thinking of you both.  

Pen - great news that you have heard from Ruth - Good Luck!  

Jules - hope you're all doing ok and you're recovering from the op, what a nuisance that it's not healing quickly.  It's so lovely to hear from you and great to hear what DD thinks of her little bro.  

Laura - are you off for treatment?  

Giggly - hope all is ok - thinking of you  x x x

Crusoe - how excited are you now?  

Lesleyj - sending you load of love and hugs  

AlmaMay - I've been thinking of you x x x

Bonnie - sorry to hear you've all been feeling so poorly.  It's true this sudden change into winter brings lots of bugs.  I hope your vote has arrived in time.  I've joined a book club recently and we're reading The Audacity of Hope - very thought provoking.

Sorry so few personals.  We're getting ready for our cycle in Athens - off this week!  There I've said it out loud.    I've been in such denial.  Keep everything crossed for us and I'll let you know how we get on when we're back next week.  My tummy keeps turning over like I've suddenly remembered I have an exam coming up and I haven't revised. 

Big hugs everyone.    I think we are all so amazing.  I had an infuriating and upsetting interaction with my chiropractor yesterday who was coming out with all kinds of facile comments about 'thinking positive' is the way to get pregnant.  I told her just getting myself to the clinic was enough of an achievement without having to put pressure on myself to think a particular way too.  People really do think infertility is all in the mind?  And she's a doctor.

Thank goodness for FF and you guys.  Lots of love and kisses to all      

Jaydi xxx


----------



## nats210

Jaydi best of luck. Fingers crossed for you x
Bonnie you sound sooo busy take care
Nats
xx


----------



## bluebell

Jaydi, all the very very best of luck to you !!  I really relate to your 'think positive' issues !  I am always plagued by the 'must think like this' gremlins too .... and of course if you try to think something or in a certain way, opposite thoughts and feelings usually pop out instead.  Wishing you all the best in lovely Athens.    
Bluebell xxxx


----------



## shadowseeker

Jaydi, wishing the best of luck and sending loads of       

San


----------



## bluebell

Hello,
Just to let you know that my levels have come back far too low again - only 339 19days pt.   If it had doubled properly from Friday it should have been at least 800.  The extra rubbishy thing is that it is not even fully conclusive (ie the level has still gone up), so my clinic here suggests I go again on Thursday or Friday for another blood test just to be certain.  That means we don't get our 'closure' yet.  What rubbish.
Izzy, so hoping your news is better      
Bluebell xxx


----------



## Newday

Bluebell so sorry I know from experience this is harder than an outright BFN

Thinking of you
Dawn


----------



## Skirtgirl

Bluebell I am so sorry for you I was so hoping for a big rise in your levels. Is this definately not a viable pregnancy or is there a slim chance it will pick up. The waiting must be driving you mad.


----------



## Jaydi

Hi Bluebell

I'm so sorry the level isn't what you wanted to see.  You felt this already didn't you but it's so hard.  Sorry you have to wait a few more days to get another test.  It must be torture.

Sending you love and hugs.  This is so unfair.

I've seen on the betabase site that some people's levels do double more slowly - sometimes a lot more slowly.

Sorry you have to hang in there a bit longer.  We all feel for you

Big hugs  

Jaydi xxx


----------



## RSMUM

Bluebell - i';ve sent you a few texts - this is awful -  feel for you hun - so difficult


----------



## Penelope Positive

Bluebell just read your post, am so sorry to hear this news.  Hope the little bit of hope that is hanging there turns to a great big boost of joy.  Am thinking of you. Take care.

Pen
xx


----------



## ElleJay

Bluebell - have been thinking about you all day, I'm sorry that the waiting continues for yet another blood test, it must be so hard.

Lots and lots of love and hugs to you

Lesley xxx


----------



## MrsBunny

Bluebell, so sorry you're having to put up with this rubbish as you call it. That's exactly what it is. It must be so tough for you and not what you deserve at all.

I'll continue to hope and pray that your news is good (and conclusive) on Thursday.

  

lots of love
Mrs Bunny xxx


----------



## crusoe

Hi everyone

Just a quicky from me to wish Jaydi loads and loads of luck         You have been such a lovely support to me (- I'm still working through the book list you sent me) and I'm so hoping this cycle is the successful one for you.

Bluebell - you are in my thoughts too. I hope tomorrow brings the news you want          

I have just realised it was 3 years yesterday since I got my first and only BFP. 3 YEARS !!!!! Where the hell has that time gone .......... determined not to be sad about it - there is a little boy out there and I'm going to be his Mum.  


Love to you all
crusoe
xx


----------



## bluebell

Crusoe, just wanted to say how lovely to read your posts and to see everything working out for you at last.  I love your positive words on your ticker.  You are an inspiration to us all.  I can't wait to hear more about your boy.  I am so excited for you.  I bet you absolutely can't wait for him to join your lives at last.  Loads of love,
Bluebell xxxx


----------



## ElleJay

Hi!

Jaydi - can't believe I haven't posted this - but want to send you loads of positive vibes for your treatment this weekend - your lovely embies will be nestling in so soon!

Bron - I think you are having a scan tomorrow? Good luck!

Mrs B - I think you are off soon too?  everything crossed for you.

Bloobs - thinking of you and hoping the blood test today/tomorrow (?) can finally tell you what is happening - huge hugs, what you are going through is horrible.

Bonnie - I am so sorry you are all ill, hope this means that all the winter bugs are out of the way in one go and you will all be ok from now on.  A special cuddle to your 2 littlies and one not-so littlie! (oh - and you of course!)

Crusoe - Love to you - what a fabulous end to a hard fought IF journey.  I am thrilled that your son will be coming into your family soon.

Almamay - glad to hear you are back on your bike - can't believe it was 6 weeks ago that dopey geezer knocked you off your bike.

Lexey - I do hope your dad is feeling better soon, and will be thinking of you next week.

Sorry I haven't been posting that much, but feeling a bit 'bleagh'.  We've got a roof repair to finance of 2000 pounds - so some serious saving needs to be done, and that will mean delaying any more treatments.  I'm not really up to them at the moment anyway if I'm honest, but would still have rather not had to throw all that money at a dodgy roof!

Lots of love to everyone 

Lesley xxx


----------



## bluebell

Just popping in to wish Jaydi all the very very best.

Lesley     Life shouldn't be about paying for repairs should it ?  You pay all that money and then it looks the same as it did before !

Love to all,
Bluebell xxx


----------



## MrsBunny

Jaydi

Lots and lots of luck and positive vibes for your trip! It's come around so soon and as I said, I'm sure there'll be some lovely embies in your newly refurbished pad very soon!

        

   

   

You know I'll be thinking of you - looking forward to hearing all about it  

Lots of love
Mrs Bunny xxxx


----------



## MrsBunny

Lesleyj, sorry to hear about your roof repair. It's so boring isn't it when we have to use money on house jobs like this. But it's also necessary! It'll be good that you'll have a bit of a break from tx if you feel you need it. Hopefully 2009 will be your year   

Crusoe, I also love your positive story - and your positive attitude xxx

Bluebell, thinking of you, sorry you're still waiting, hoping for good news  

Pen, do you know when you'll be starting your meds yet? I'll be starting mine in a couple of weeks (is it really that soon!!). Patches this time which I'm not really looking forward to although it'll be one less pill to take. I hope things are going well for you xx

Lexey, is your operation coming up? I hope you're not too worried about it.  

Alma May, I'm glad you're recovering well and don't get too nervous on the bike xx

Nats   

Izzy, hope your scan went well xxx

Love to everyone else
Mrs Bunny xxx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Morning ladies,

Bluebell was just dropping by to see if there is any news from you, hope you are ok you have been in my thoughts constantly for the last few days.

Mrs B yes have my plan now and have my first injection on the 16th November to down reg so wont be long at all until we are all up and running again.  Thankfully am back on the Progynova rather than the patches which I hated so should be fine. Am very nervous about doing the Heparin/Clexane injections but lovely Crusoe has been giving me some top tips so hope I will be ok.  Really excited about this treatment because of the new drugs regime but also madly worried as this will definately be our last go - no pressure there then! ET is planned for second week of December I think so are we going to potentially be on 2WW together if all goes well, how lovely that would be to have you there with me.

Hope every one else is doing well, Giggly thinking of you today.

Pen
xx


----------



## bluebell

Oooh, Pen, that is great news that you will be tsarting so soon.  How exciting.  How are you feeling about it all ?

My level is still not conclusive.  It was 674 yesterday (just got result back this morning), so I still am being kept in limbo hell.  I have a scan booked now for Tuesday.  I am worried that this might be an ectopic with such low levels.  The cruel thing is it has pretty much doubled since Tuesday's test, which has given me a tiny glimmer of hope, which to be honest I would rather not have as the disappointment will be all the greater.

Thinking of you lovely Jaydi today.  Have you gone already ?  Wishing for the biggest, fattest pile of nice juicy eggs and embies for you.

Loads of love to everyone.

Bluebell xxx


----------



## ElleJay

Oh Bloobs - I am so sorry you are going through this.  But, as you say, it has nearly doubled since Tuesday.....thinking about you and wishing for a miracle.

Lots of love

Lesley xxx


----------



## Bel

Hi Bluebelle,

Just checking to see if you had heard anything. I am hoping and praying for you hun....sounds good that they have doubled though, but I know what you mean about getting your hopes up. 

Sending you positive vibes,

Lots of love,

Bel,x


----------



## bluebell

Thanks sweeties.  Levels can double with a blighted ovum though, and an ectopic.  My 'expert' (yeah right)  opinion is that this is a blighted ovum, as the levels are still ridiculously low.
Thanks fo thinking of me,
Bluebell xxx


----------



## MrsBunny

DivaB, Hi again! Nice to hear from you, and thanks for the good luck wishes. I'm going to send you a PM. xxx

Jaydi,      

Pen, it would be lovely to have your company on the 2ww too! They don't downreg at IM which will save me the stress of doing the injection. I'm hoping Jaydi will give me lots of tips on doing the clexane injections while it's still fresh in her mind. But it is scary and exciting to be doing things a bit differently isn't it? We're also having PGD this time, so that's going to be really nerve wracking. Speak again soon xxx

Bluebell    Hope you are finding theraputic things to do this weekend  

Lexey, sorry to hear about  the problems with your Dad's health. It's not what you need to be worrying at this time. Hope he's better soon. Good luck with your operation on Wednesday, I'm sure it will go smoothly. I'm going to write a reply on the Merseyside board where you were asking about getting scans done as I have some info. xx

RSMUM, saw your post on the other thread about speaking out - well done! I'm sure you are proud of the choices you've made - look what you have as a result! I'm sure the other women were taken aback at what you said (and probably slightly impressed). No wonder they didn't jump down your throat! Lots of love xx

Hope all you other lovely abroadies are enjoying your weekends.

love
Mrs Bunny xxx


----------



## three_stars

Hi abroadies!1

Bluebell  -thinking of you everyday and sending you lots of  .  Praying at the end of this you turn up with a positive surprise !!! 

Jaydi=  good luck with your treatment and send you much   as well.

Steve and San-  Hope you are getting some good advice.

Hugs to Lesleyj and DH and my LO thank him for the gum gel!!
Alma May-  glad to see you back in the saddle again.  bike that is!!   


   tp everyone else!!!
Love,

Bonnie


----------



## bluebell

Hello everyone,

Bonnie, hope all is OK with you and you are all well again.

Lexey, thinking of you and your dad.

Mrs Bunny, I am really wishing as hard as I could ever wish for your next cycle.

Jaydi, hope your tx is going well.  Looking forward to hearing about your embies - hope you had a bumper crop.

Diva, good luck with your choices.

Bel and Lesley   

Well, as for me, cramps and red bleeding all day today, so it's all over.  Will go for scan tomorrow just for proof, and then at last this nightmare can end.

Bluebell xxx


----------



## ElleJay

Oh Bloobs - this is not the ending any of us was wishing for you, even if it does bring closure.  I am so sorry.

Huge cyberhugs are all I can send, and lots of love - but I know they can't make what you are going through any easier....

Lesley xxx


----------



## Jaydi

Hello everyone.  Thanks so much for your lovely messages for us while we were in Athens - it's meant so much to us.  This is such a lonely journey otherwise.  Good news - all went well and we're back with two embies on board so officially now on the 2ww.

Just wanted to send Bluebell lots of hugs today going for your scan - please know that we are all with you      

Lots of love to you  

Jaydi xxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Bluebell - so very sorry to read your news, how terrible for you, sending you big hugs.  

Jaydi - I have everything crossed for you during the 2ww, wishing you the best of luck.    

Jules xx


----------



## ElleJay

Hi Jaydi - I am so chuffed you have your little stowaways on board, I hope the 2ww passes really quickly for you and can't wait to see a BFP at the end of it!

Lots of love

Lesley xxx  (must do some work now!!)


----------



## shadowseeker

Bluebell - Really sorry to read your news, please be kind to yourself and take care   

Jaydi - Glad to see you are home with 2 little ones on board, take real good care of yourself        can't wait to hear some good news from you.

Hi to everyone else

San xx


----------



## bluebell

Jaydi, I am so pleased for you !!  Hope your two little embies are snuggling in nice and tight.  Say hello to them from me.  Take good care of yourself and we will all be here with you through your 2WW.
      
Did you get any frosties ?  Hope you did but then hope even more that you don't need them !
Loads of love,
Bluebell xx


----------



## bluebell

As for our news...

Just been for scan this morning and as we expected all is not well.   There was a 6cm pregnancy sac, but it was blood filled.  They said it wasn't 100% conclusinve but pretty much so.  The nurse offered me a scan for next week, I think just to cover herself, but she was certain.  Yesterday as you know I had cramps and bleeding, and I still do today.  Will get blood result at lunchtime and then can hopefully stop the meds today, which will at least be a relief as this has gone on for nearly 2 weeks now.

Thank you all so much for your support.  It has meant so much.  I have been an abroadie now since 2003 (or is it 2004?), so it will be wierd not to be part of it all any more.  I will pop in sometimes to see how you are all getting on.  You won't get rid of me entirely as I would miss you all too much, but I also need to make the mental break from thinking constantly about tx, so I will need to back off a bit.

I wish you all the very very best.

Bluebell xxxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Bluebell - so very, very sad for you.    

You will be missed on the Abroadies, you kindness, your wit and your warmth, so do please stay in touch with us.

Jules xx


----------



## ElleJay

Bloobs - so sorry for you.  What you have been through has been truly awful. 

You have always been such a lovely Abroadie - I will miss you more than I can say.

Lots of love

Lesley xxx


----------



## Skirtgirl

Jaydi, good to hear all went well, hoping you can stay sane on the 2ww.

Bluebell, so sorry to hear your news. You have been so stri=ong over thae past few weeks and even when things have been hell for you, you have still found the time for us. Take care of your self.

I had a scan last night and am ready for tranfer!!  however have some issues over the fact the clinic use a lot of frozen eggs and haven't been totally honest with us. So my head is all over the place waiting as usual for new from the clinic. I feel so near but yet still so far.


----------



## bluebell

Skirtgirl, have just wished you luck on the other thread.  So it is all systems go !  Good luck !!       

Just another  delightful update for me...
I have just had another phone call from the hospital.  They want me to go back in tomorrow for yet another scan as my HcG levels are still increasing, so they are worried it might be an ectopic (this has been my fear all along).  I said that I thought they had checked for that on the scan today, but they said it is hard to see ectopics at this stage.  So much for closure !   Closure tomorrow then hopefully.  Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah !

Bluebell xxx


----------



## bron11

Blurbell you are being put through the mill both physical and emotionally.  So unfair.  Look after yourselves and take as much time as you need to cope, in what ever way works for you.   

jaydi - good luck and relax over the next two weeks.  Hope it works out with BFP.

Lesley - hope your well.

Lexley - hope you are taking time to look after yourself as well as your dad, it can be tough going.  

Hi to everyone else i missed.

From my perspective had scan on fri strong heart beat. confirmed due around 21 May 09.  Blood pressure 122/93 not sure what that means but they will keep check on this.  Still being and feeling sick but coping.  Showing and enjoying my bump!!

Bron xx


----------



## ElleJay

Bron - Wonderful news from your scan - so glad that everything is ok, and I hope the blood pressure sorts itself out (it goes up when some people just see a person in a white coat!).

Bloobs - Poor you - I am so sorry that you still don't know exactly what is going on - this is Hellish.  I'm really hoping that is isn't an ectopic as you fear.  

Mrs M - Hope the infection has cleared and you are starting to heal - huge hugs to your little man.

Skirtgirl - Great that you are ready for transfer.  Have not heard about clinics using frozen eggs before, but I suppose they are the same as frozen embies - if they survive the thaw they must very strong, so I hope it all goes well for you.

Jaydi - One more day ticked off the 2ww! Take care.

Bonnie - loved our chat at the weekend - I miss you!

Lots of love to everyone 

Lesley xxx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Oh Bluebell how awful for you. I am so sorry to hear your news and for the pain you must be feeling with all this going backwards and forwards. You have been so wonderful in supporting all us and we have been here together for many years so I cannot bear the thought of you not being with us.  I hope that after you have had some time to heal that you will continue to post even if you have finished your treatment. Your love and kindness for others always shines through and you have so many experiences and knowledge to share I would hate to see you go.

Having said this, of course I am being selfish and I understand totally how sad and upset you must be and that you need to take some time, love you Bluebell!

Jaydi the very best of luck on your 2ww hope you manage to take it nice and easy and keep your sanity intact!

Love to all the other abroadies, Mrs B, looking forward to being together on this next cycle for us.


----------



## Bel

Special Buddy Bluebelle,

So sorry to read your post. I have been thinking of you today and I was almost too scared to look at your post. I was so hoping that it would be good news to make these awful two weeks worth the wait. So sorry hun, really I am. I understand how you feel and must admit feel the same myself about the whole tx thing at the moment. Please keep in touch though as it just won't be same with out you!

Sending you lots of love and a big hug!!

Your friend Bel,xx


----------



## MrsBunny

Bluebell, so sorry that you still haven't got the closure you need - one way or another. It must be so annoying that they couldn't look for an ectopic today! It seems extra cruel that this should be happening to you, after all you've been through before, and after getting yourself mentally ready for this last go. And because you are such a special person, continually supporting others despite your own pain. I would certianly miss you from the boards, but totally understand your need to step back if the news is bad. Extra big hugs to you      

Skirtgirl - glad that you are ready to go for tx now! sorry that you feel that your clinic have been misleading you. Maybe once you get over there, you'll feel better. xx

Jaydi,    for your 2ww! Continue to relax and feel happy and hope the 2ww gremlins don't come and get you!

Hi to Pen, Bonnie, Bron, Bel, Lesely, Lexey (good luck tomorrow) and all the other lovely abroadies
Mrs Bunny xxx


----------



## bluebell

Oooooooooooooooh, you lot are so kind !   I won't be going far and won't disappear.  It is just that almost every day for the last 7 years I have thought about tx, and for my own sanity Ineed to try to break the obsession.  I'll still be around here though.  You're not getting rid of me !!!
Loads of love to you all.
Bluebell xxxx


----------



## three_stars

Dear Ladies... hello to everyone but just a quick rushed note to a few today.

Bluebell--Man I have been there several times and REALLY feel for you right now.  This is a really tough thing to go through... so much uncertainty and not much chance of hope but still having to push on.  SO hard.  HAng in there.  I am surprised they say they can't tell at this stage where the sac is?? Surely they can see the difference between in the tubes or in the uterus?  I am still hoping for a good outcome for you but I now you realize the odds are slim.  Many hugs to you at this tough time.  And do not dare disappear completely.  You are too much a part of us and your involvement on abroadies has been so lovely.    

SKirtgirl-  I hope I do not upset you with my comments but IMHO  there is no way you should be doing DE with frozen eggs!!!  SPme women try this with own eggs when they are facing cancer or such for instance but should not be used in donor egg cycles.  This is very unexceptable.  What clinic is doing this  There is not good success with frozen eggs at all.  If they need to be frozen because of timing then they most be combined with the sperm and made into frozen embryo so that they have a chance, although still at a reduced chance from fresh.  This should always be upfront and accepted by year before doing an ET and certainly before paying for a fresh donor cycle!!!  I can not believe a clinic would do this.  I really do not mean to stress you buyt I find this very unfair to you and you must demand a correct treatment.

Jaydi-  good luck for 2ww!!!!    

Got to run -- Babycooker is on and one is demanding food!!  

Love,

Bonnie


----------



## three_stars

One more comment

LesleyJ-  the babycook has now turned into inhaler for bloked nose and facial steamer!!  FAb!!!  Best gift had in years and perfect for busy moms of babes.  Making lunch while steaming same time!!  Brill

Love ya!!

Bonnie


----------



## Jaydi

Bluebell sending you lots of love today x x x

Thinking of you today Lexey - hope all goes well with your op

Thanks for your message DivaB - yes I'm on steroids and clexane - the lot!  It's a full time job remembering it all.  

Big hugs Bluebell - I'm thinking of you and hoping they are taking good care of you.  We're all with you      

Jaydi xxx


----------



## Skirtgirl

Bonnie, I am not upset by you answer but interested to know where you got your facts from? I have been googling a lot and found as much positive as negative information?


----------



## bluebell

Thank you everyone for your lovely words.  I have had another scan today, by a Consultant this time, and there was one sac very visible, but empty, and probable another sac but much less obvious, which means that it looks like both my embies implanted, but that we lost both.  However, she couldn't be sure that the 2nd one was a sac and that as my levels are still rising there is still some possibility of ectopic (she said that no matter how good the scanning equipment is, you cannot always see ectopics at this stage).  So, I have to go back on Friday again to check for certain with another blood test. 

Jaydi, wishing you all the very best for your cycle.  I soooooooooooooooooooo much want this to work for you.  You are such a kind and lovely lady.   

Skirtgirl, good luck to you too.  I wouldn't write off using frozen eggs until you have discussed the issue with your clinic and perhaps the nurses on FF and nay other expert you can get hold of before you go.  Good luck     

Bluebell xxxxx


----------



## three_stars

Hi skirtgirl, I do not claim to be a top expert on IVf and related but have been doing all this for about 10 years and even had looked in to egg storage at an earlier time so have kind of followed studies and news about this. Also did one oocyte plasma transfer cycle once trying to boost my own eggs but it failed miserably. 
A quick google search and first item I looked up brought up this article and it has a lot of info. 
http://www.ivf.com/freezing.html
There are some successes and work being done to improve cyropreservation of eggs and certainly there are circumstances where it should be tried when the alternative would be to lose the eggs altogether but again IMHO you should not be subjected to using frozen eggs in a paid and planned door egg cycle.
I hope that helps.
Maybe some comments form other members?? What does everybody think about this?

Bonnie


----------



## Skirtgirl

Bluebell, I wish you could just get an answer to what is going on so you could move on.

Bonnie I will read that article with interest,I think my gut feeling is that frozen eggs are not the way for me at the moment but I have the feeling it may be the way forward once they sort out the freezing process. I think ARGC are having some good results with it and Mr T is often on the fore front of developements in this area.

I have had some contact with the clinic and I am waiting for the donor dept to call back and let me know if they have someone already on the go(presumably for frozen eggs) with the right characteristics or whether they can find anyone . I guess the wait could be days or months!!!  I love the way you can plan with IVF!!!


----------



## Penelope Positive

Evening all,

Bluebell you poor thing it must be agony for you at the moment, I hope Friday brings some relief and answers for you, we are all thinking about you.

Jaydi hope you are hanging in there on your 2ww. I think I am going to be on the same protocol as you so have my fingers crossed that your plan will work for you. How are you finding the Clexane injections are you doing them yourself?  I have DH lined up to do mine but may end up doing them myself as the needles look a lot smaller than the Prostap one I have to do on Sunday ouch!!

Skirtgirl sorry I cannot offer any advice on this one. My gut would tell me to steer clear of frozen eggs unless absolutely essential but if as you say your Dr. is at the forefront of modern technology who is too know.  Its a decision only you can make but if you are not entirely happy with it I would express that now and see what options you have even if it means changing clinic. Its really important that you are comfortable with your clinic and treatment I dropped Eugin entirely because I didn't trust them or like the way they were treating people so just make sure you are happy.

Bonnie you made me laugh with your uses for the babycook 

Love to all the abroadies.

Pen
xx


----------



## shadowseeker

Lexey - just tried to send you a pm and your in box is full   

San x


----------



## ElleJay

Hi!

Just a quickie before I head off to bed, wanted to say good luck to lovely Bloobs for tomorrow - I'll be thinking about you. 

And Lexey - glad the op is now out of the way, and I hope your Dad starts to get better soon.

Oh, and Bonnie - glad the Babycook is proving useful in ways other than those advertised - love and hugs to you and the little ones (and the not so little one!).

Oh, Oh - and Jaydi - stay sane on the 2ww my friend!

OK - bedtime!  Love to all the Abroadies!

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## Skirtgirl

Just to say we had a call from the clinic yesterday and they have a donor ready for us next week!!! It will either be tues or wed for EC. Now for the nightmare of sorting out childcare , flights, hotels and time off work. I am so not ready for this.


----------



## Jaydi

Just popped on to give Bluebell & DH a big hug today.  I'm thinking of you x x x      


Lexey - well done having the op - I hope it makes all the difference for you

Skirtgirl - great news - good luck!

Love Jaydi xxx


----------



## three_stars

HI LADIES
SKIRTGIRL-  That is good news on the fresh donor.  I still am VERY surprised the clinic try to give you frozen eggs.      

Jaydi-  hope your doing well.  Not long to go...although some days it will seem like ages!!!  
We will be here for you!! 

Lexey-  glad your op went well.  2 months will pass quickly knowing that you stand a good chance with next tx.

Bluebell.  -  Just want to send you big hugs.  WHat a tough time this is for you.  So sorry you are having to go through.

Love to all abroadies.

Bonnie


----------



## MrsBunny

Skirtgirl, good to hear that you have a donor for next week. Good luck with sorting out the arrangements  

Lexey, glad the op went ok. Do you think you'll be able to arrange tx soon? 

Jaydi, hope the 2ww is going ok for you, it's flying by in my opinion!  

Pen, good luck with the injection tomorrow. I remember doing mine last time and the easiest part was sticking it in after all the faffing with mixing things up etc! I'll be having to do my own clexane injections as DH isn't good with needles at all. (maybe if I have to do them for 12 weeks  he will have a go once - what a challenge!) xx

Bonnie, love to you and hope you and the family are all better now xx

Bluebell    

Hello to everyone else
Mrs Bunny xxx


----------



## ElleJay

Hi!  

Skirtgirl - that is good news for you with the donor, good luck for next week.

Lexey - hope you can get your frosties on board soon now you have had the op. Take care.

Pen - good luck with your injection, I used to hate doing them, but can now even do them in airport toilets....probably not something to boast about?

Mrs Bunny - I hope the Clexane does the trick for you this cycle - they do sting a bit, but less than Heparin, and I find Clexane bruises less.  Don't know if I'm telling you things you already know, but there are 6 sites for injections - either side of the belly button, upper outer quadrants of your butt and upper outer side bits of your thighs.  Would expect DH to have to do his occasional injections on the butt areas as not easy to reach yourself!  

Bonnie - How is the winter illness season progressing, have you got the whole year's worth out of the way already?  love and hugs to you and your lovely little family.

Jaydi - Everything still crossed for you, bet the days are going slowly...

Bloobs - special love to you - I am so sorry for what you have been through, it has been a dreadful time for you, yet you've still been thinking of other people - you are truly amazing.

Off to see Mr Shahata for the full range of immune blood tests on Monday as I really feel like I need to tick that one off the list after so many failures before I think of another cycle.  Will have to alter my signature as I said that this was the last year of trying, but not quite ready to give up yet, even though I'm knackered from it all....I think the treatment mojo will come back? 

Lots of love to everyone

Lesley xxx


----------



## Jaydi

Hi Abroadies 

Just popped on to give Bluebell and DH some big hugs today xxx

Lesley - good luck doing the bloods tomorrow with Mr S.  I'm delighted you are altering your signature  

Mrs Bunny - would it help DH do your injections if he sees them as Lego pieces?  Or is that just my DH?    They're yellow and grey plastic  
I agree with Lesley - the clexane don't sting or bruise too much - much less than my GP led me to believe.  It hasn't been too bad really.  Lesley - we did one injection at Athens airport just on the seats near check-in! - didn't even go in the loos.    no no it was in my tummy  

By far the worst thing of these meds is my scary appetite.  I've never been on steroids before.  I am eating for England and Greece put together.  

Pen - hope your jab goes ok today.  I haven't had to downreg this cycle and it's been bliss.  DH is doing my clexane jabs for me but I think I'll be able to do them if he's away.  They're not too bad.  Mr S said they were nothing for women doing ivf and I think that's true - it's the least of our problems.  Maybe to someone trying naturally it would be a big deal.  Good luck with it all!

Lexey - yes it must feel good to have the op behind you. Well done.  Sorry to hear your dad is still in the hospital x

Skirtgirl - good luck this week.  Hope you have got everything booked up.      

DivaB - we took your advice and had an escape from the 2ww at the new Bond film.  Certainly kept me awake too  

Bonnie - sending you all lots of love.  Hope the winter bugs have moved on now.  


The 2ww is torture.  We are testing on Weds but don't know if we will get the results the same day.  Thanks everyone for your lovely messages - you really are keeping me going.  

Big hugs everyone  

Jaydi xxx


----------



## RSMUM

to you jaydi


----------



## Laura68

Hi Abroadies

I haven't posted for a while.  Been a bit stressed out and lying low, but keeping check on you all.  I am on the 2ww too - lovely to have you as my cycle buddy Jaydi!  DH and I spent last weekend in Spain and all went to plan.  IB was a great clinic, and we got as far as having two nice blastocysts put back from our donor cycle.  

We were given good chance of success, but since then I have been feeling right sorry for myself!  I am not feeling at all positive - have had no symptoms at all and I know last time (when I got a BFP) I had the usual tugging and cramping like AF, and sore (.)(.)  

This time there has been literally no sign of anything at all.  Not good!  Anyway, I guess I will know in a couple of days.

Jaydi - am with you re the Bond film!  We did exactly the same yesterday to escape our own madness!!  We went with DH's parents, and it was so hard to not blurt out what was going on for us.  I think they sensed something was up tho - me not drinking is very rare, and at one point I had to leave the dinner table because I was in so much pain from all that bloody progesteraone!!  I just hope they don't think we're pregnant...

Sorry am really behind with all personals, but here goes:
Pen, hope your jab goes well
Lexey well done for the op, and hope your dad is on the mend.
Lesley - that sounds like such a good idea, to have your full immune tests.  I think we're all guilty of saying we'll stop and them wanting to try once more.  Why not?  It's our lives!    As for changing your signature details, well mine still says I'm 39 - I wish!
Bluebell  
Skirtgirl, hello, congrats you have a fresh donor.  Frozen eggs sounds very wrong!
San and Steve I see you are off to Serum too!!  I will be following in your footsteps if I get a BFN.
Jaydi good luck for Wednesday

Hello to Mrs Bunny, Bonnie, Sasha, Dawn, and all the other Abroadies.

Laura-going-2-week-wait-mad  
xxx


----------



## Skirtgirl

Really quick up date from us, we are off in the morning to spain!! ec on tues, dh has to be there!! then et on fri.
We have booked flights but couldn't get a hotel as reservations were not open!!!
DS still really ill bless him.
Will catch up when we get back. Hugs to all.


----------



## ElleJay

Hello Laura - Well done you for getting back on the treatment treadmill.  I am keeping everything crossed for you and Jaydi for testing day.  All these hormones have such a lot to answer for....  And what a good idea on the age thing - I think I will knock 10 years off my signature date to see if it makes me feel less like an old fogey!

Skirtgirl - hope everything goes really well for you this week, and that the hotel part gets sorted easily once you land - it's not peak season, so you should get a really good deal out there.

Lots of love to everyone - 

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Morning all,

Here we are at the start of a new week. Firstly thank you Mrs B, Lesley, Jaydi and Laura for asking after my injection. It went fine this one as I always do it in the top of my thigh. Was delighted to hear that Clexane ones can be done here is that right?  I tried doing tummy ones before and couldn’t bear it so that is good news if it’s allowed.  DH brought me a little Fredo chocolate to have after as a treat – what a sweetie! Must admit I am not looking forward to all the drugs I am going to be taking on the build up and during treatment. List is now, baby asprin, calcium supplements twice a day, progynova, pessaries, steroids, clexane, pregnacare not to mention all the other daft stuff lik brazil nuts, am really going to have to put a daily plan together! Still of course it will all be worth it if we get our much longed for positive.  We at least can say we tried everything and with me being 45 now this really will be our last try so are throwing everything at it.

Skirtgirl, how exciting you are off this week will have everything crossed for you.

Jaydi hope you are hanging in there, the 2WW is the worst, that mixture of hope and fear is just indescribable!

Laura good luck with your wait and fingers crossed for a positive for you. So many people have no symptoms at all and a lot that do find its just the drugs so don’t feel down, there is still a good chance for you especially with two blasts.

Here's hoping for some good news this week!

Love to everyone.

Pen
xx


----------



## ElleJay

Hi Pen - Glad the injection went well!  With the thigh for Clexane, it needs to go into the side (I always did my stim injections in the front of my thigh and assume you're the same), so you need to slide on outwards and upwards for Clexane.  I have found that the butt is definitely the least painful place to do it, but obviously this is only an option if you have a willing helper - or you're a contortionist!

Oh - and if you're on steroids, one Freddo will never be enough - prepare for the hunger!

Lots of love

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## Penelope Positive

How funny, does that mean that if I don't eat to combat the increase in appetite on steroids I will loose loads of weight ! Now that would make a change, loosing weight during treatment!

Thanks for the explanation on the injections. I do do the Enatone one in the top fleshy bit of my thigh so will have to look elsewhere it seems. DH has far too much enthusiam for doing them in my   so think I will get him to steer clear 

Pen
xx


----------



## Jaydi

Pen I've just sat down in front of the computer to check in with FF today - I have a huge plate of sandwiches in my hand and I'm chuckling away to myself at your post - good luck thinking you can choose not to eat on the steroids!!   

Skirtgirl - Bon voyage! Will have everything crossed for you this week   

Hello _Laura-going-2-week-wait-mad_ this is _Jaydi-going-2-week-wait-mad_. Laura - my cycle buddy ! How are you doing? This is a crazy time isn't it?  We're testing on Wednesday but when we booked it this morning they said they can't guarantee getting the results the same day - can't believe how much we are paying for this. At Serum, Penny charges 1/3 the price and gets the results in 2 hours! 
It's rotten we can't tell anything from our symptoms isn't it? Actually I was the opposite of you - the only time I ever got pregnant I had no symptoms at all. Hang in there cycle buddy! 

Bluebell - hope you are doing ok. Are you having another blood test today? I'm thinking of you and sending hugs and kisses x x x

Lesley - good luck having the blood tests today - hope you get the best nurse ever. 

Right, I'm off to check through the kitchen cupboards again   

Love to all

Jaydi xxx


----------



## bluebell

Just popped in to wish everyone luck....

Pen, happy jabbing and hope it all goes well.  You are working so hard at this one.  I think we all deserve a salary for tx as it is like having another job at times !  I really hope you get that loveyl Xmas BFP you deserve.

Jaydi ..      hang in ther lovely, only 2 days to go !  

Skirtgirl, Bon voyage and hope all goes extra smoothly for you now.

Laura, good luck to you too for testing.  You have the classic signs of end of 2WW jitters !  No signs are just as good a sign as a signs are ! (Sounds like She sells seashells ....").  Really hoping hard for you and i know how dar a place the 2WW can be.  Big hugs coming your way   

Lexy, hope you are feeling better after your op.  Take it easy.

Lesley, you are such a support to everyone.  

Had my (hopefully) last blood test today.  Hope it's all over now and we can move on.  Result later today.

Bluebell xxx


----------



## bluebell

Jaydi, our posts crossed ! Funny, I didn't noticed an increased appetite with the steroids, but then I think back to how I craved big meaty goulasches when I was in Brno !!!
Blooobs xxx


----------



## ElleJay

Pen - sorry to disappoint - it's just the appetite that increases, not your metabolic rate, so very little chance of any weight loss! Nice idea though!

My DH seems to think my rump is a dartboard when he obliges with the injections!

Bloobs - hope the bloodtest result comes back quickly so that all this torture can come to an end.  Hugest of Abroadie hugs to you.

Jaydi - enjoy your sandwiches - have you got a second plate lined up for half an hours time?!!

Love to everyone

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## bluebell

Just to let you all know my Hcg level is finally dropping, but they still want me in again in a week to check it falls below 100.  It has dropped from over 2,000 to 600.  I might as well move in to the hospital ! 
Bluebell xxx


----------



## Jaydi

Hi Bluebell - I'm glad they are keeping a good eye on you.  Sorry you have to have so many tests though - it must be such torture to have to keep going back.  I've been thinking of you xxx


----------



## MrsBunny

Hi everyone

Lesley, thanks for the tips on where to do the injections. I expect I'll try and use every part of my tummy (where it's allowed) first before moving on.  DH normally loves my bottom (he's the only one) so may not want to stick a needle into it - it'll probably be another excuse not to do the jabs for me  
I hope you had a good day at Mr Shetata's clinic. I'm pleased that you are going to continue in 2009 - we'll be able to return some more of the support that you always give everyone xx

Pen, glad the injection went well yesterday and that you got a Freddo - how sweet! I'm going to be drawing up a chart of when to take what as with the patches I have to change them every 3rd day at first I think which I'm sure to get mixed up with! I love your theory about eating less when on the steroids! But actually I was having a good read of the leaflet that comes with the steroids this morning for the first time, and it said as well as weight gain, another side effect could be weight loss! It didn't say whether this would occur no matter how much you eat though  

So, Jaydi, keep munching the sandwiches and anything else you fancy! You sound quite cheerful (or is that bravado) - that's good! I'm getting nervous for you but wishing like mad that you get your much deserved positive result     

Laura, glad to hear about your blasts - that's excellent! Sorry that the 2ww madness has set in - but you know what they say about symptoms! Lots of luck and     

Skirtgirl, good luck for your tx    

Bluebell,    

Hi to Lexey and everyone else reading
love
Mrs Bunny xxx


----------



## Laura68

Hi all

Just to say it was a BFN for me  .  I got to say, I didn't expect anything else, which made the moment of truth slightly easier to take, but still feel sad, and angry to be honest!  No matter how much my sister berated me for being negative about having no symptoms, I felt this would be the result days ago.  Just confirmed it with an HPT.  

We are disappointed and sad, but we are fine too.  At least the awful anxiety of the last couple of weeks is over.  And I can have a massive whisky!!!  I think DH is taking it harder than me.  I was worse last week, when I started to feel sure it hadn't worked, and he was trying to keep positive, but now it's hit him and he's so upset.  Poor thing, I feel I've really let him down.

Just wanted to wish all you other ladies lots of love and luck, especially Jaydi for tomorrow - I hope they give you the blood test results the same day!  I am wishing and hoping and willing, my lovely cycle buddy, that all the baby dust that missed me this time lands firmly on you Jaydi.    

Right, where's that whisky...

Love 
Laura xx


----------



## ElleJay

Oh Laura - I just logged on to wish you luck as I thought you were testing tomorrow - I am so sorry that you got a BFN confirmed today, this is really unfair.

And you certainly have not let your DH down - there is no way he'll be thinking that, he'll just be worried about you.....

Love and hugs - take care of yourself

Lesley xxx


----------



## bluebell

Just wanted to say sorry to lovely Laura and DH.  There are no words that can take away the big knock of a BFN.  Be kind to yourselves.  It sounds like you have a lovely DH.  Take care.  

Jaydi, thinking of you for tomorrow.   

Bluebell xxxx


----------



## ElleJay

Jaydi - hoping that tomorrow gives you your BFP - the dancing bananas are ready to perform having been selected from the ones that auditioned.....

Bloobs - Hugs to you.

Lots of love

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## shadowseeker

Laura i am so sorry about your bfn, please try and be kind to yourself. i am sure your DH doesn't think you have let him down at all, we just have to remember that they get upset just like us. 

love and      to you and DH

San xx


----------



## phantom831

good evening ladies,
i hope i find you all well.
just thought i would come on and say h i seen as i have not been on for a while,
also wanted to pass a message on to laura68

LAURA68, i know it never really helps but just wanted to say sorry about your news but also please do not think you have let your dh down, as a man i hope you believe me when we say that our dw has not let us down, my dw keeps saying it to me when she has a bfn and i keep saying i dont feel like she has let me down, i am sure like everyone else you did all you can so at the end of the day it was not your fault,

as i said these are only words but i hope it helps even if it is only in a little way ok.

well i aint going to stay on to long, so you can all get back on with what it is you all do on here ok, just thought i needed to put my bit in there ok,

you all take care and good luck to anyone waiting, ect ect

love to you all

steve

xxxxx


----------



## RSMUM

Laura - feeling so sad for you today - as everyone has said, there are no real words of comfort - but hopefully knowing we are thinking of you and your DH may help in some small way - Steve, it's so nice of you to write from the DH's point of view - so many of us blame ourselves so often


----------



## MrsBunny

Laura, so sorry that you have a BFN. I was so hoping it would be different for you.  
You take care of yourself and have lots of lovely hugs with your lovely DH.


----------



## MrsBunny

Jaydi

Thinking of you today!

              

                    

I really hope you get your result today. 

Lots of love
Mrs Bunny xxxx


----------



## Jaydi

Laura this is heartbreaking news.  Sending you both lots of love xxx      

I've sent you a PM

Jaydi xxx


----------



## Jaydi

Thanks everyone for your good wishes - you're so lovely.  

I didn't sleep a wink last night.  

Have just been for the blood test.  Now waiting...

Jaydi xxx


----------



## shadowseeker

Jaydi - I so hope you get your well deserved BFP today. Waiting for the results is just a nightmare isn't it, but hopefully it will be worth the wait.
                         

Love

San xx


----------



## crusoe

Jaydi! 

I am sending you all the positive vibes I can muster                                            
I am so hoping this cycle has been successful. I don't know how you have managed to hold out for the blood test - you are made of stronger stuff than me!

Loads of love to you
crusoe
xxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

All the very best for testing, Jaydi.           
Will be checking in here to see how you've got on, hun. Best of luck!

Laura- so sorry to hear about your BFN. It's not your fault, it's just c£$p.  

xx


----------



## Laura68

Morning Abroadies

Firstly, massive good luck Jaydi!!!!!  You so deserve this, and I will be so   if the baby dust doesn't fly your way today!!!  I'm on tenterhooks for you, so heaven knows how you feel!

Secondly, THANK YOU to you all for your wonderful posts.  It helps so much.  DH and I are feeling much better - we had a good chat last night about what we need to ask, and how we plan to move forward.  It's always good to have a plan isn't it?  He seems much better today.  Steve - thank you for posting what it's like from a man's POV.  You say exactly what my DH does.  It's just hard not to feel guilty about it all, but I know we are in this together, so on we go...

My Dr has said I need to go for blood test to confirm the result as it's inconclusive!?!?!?!  How can three pregnancy tests and zero symptoms be inconclusive!!  I think he's worried I've got a slight chemical pregnany or ectopic, as on one of the three tests, there was the most minute, faintest possible pink line, but to be honest, it looked to me like a kind of shadow, like where the line is supposed to come up so my feeling is it was a fault on that test - the other two were very negative and now I am 14 days past EC so it would be nice and clear if it was anything good!  So I have to go through one last little bit of torture (hopefully just one) to confirm it's neg, but girls, and Steve, I know it's neg.

Thanks for all your kind thoughts.  

Big love to Jaydi xxxx     


Laura xxxx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Laura so sorry to hear your news but glad to hear you and DH had a long chat and are feeling a little better today. Look after each other.

Steve so nice of you to post the male perspective that will have helped a lot of us here. 

Jaydi, have everything crossed for you today! Here's hoping for some good news today.

Pen
xx


----------



## RSMUM

Jaydi - just keeping everything possible crossed for you today hun


----------



## Newday

Been matched today with 2 embryos for FET in Feb

dawn


----------



## bluebell

Just popping in to see if Jaydi had any news.  Hope all is OK and you have that big fat positive we all want for you.  

Laura          

Dawn that's fantastic news !  Go for it girl !!!!   

Love to all,
Bluebell xxxx


----------



## Jaydi

Never done a post like this before -

It's a   !!!!!!!!!!

We are in shock!

The hcg was 308 and I think it's 12dp3dt

Thanks for all your support today guys - this has been a very long day

Got to ring Penny now - Bravo Penny!!

Jaydi xxx


----------



## Mandchris

Jaydi  


WOW  you got me blahting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I am SOOOO Pleased, well done well done GOD I dont know what to say.  CONGRATULATIONS!!!

Mandy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

OMG Jaydi, that's amazing- well done you, and well done Penny! That woman is amazing. Give her a massive virtual hug from me.

So pleased for you- just brill!             

Dawn- fab news from you too- you are not a quitter, are you? 
xx


----------



## Newday

Jaydi Fantastic news Congratulations

dawn


----------



## crusoe

Jaydi, Jaydi, Jaydi!!!!!

Fantastic news!!!! I am so pleased for you.
                                  

Huge congratulations ....

Hey Dawn - some good news for you too by the looks of it. Roll on February   

Loads of love
crusoe
xxx


----------



## HEM

Jaydi

Brill news !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congratulations

Helen


----------



## Grumpygirl

Helen- is Alicia REALLY 18 months old?!!! OMG, I have been here sooooo long! I remember your bfp so clearly. Give her a big kiss from me.

Crusoe- keep meaning to IM you, will do soon!

xx


----------



## Laura68

OH MY GOD!!!!!!!!!!

Jaydi that is the very very best news ever!!!!!!     

I am so so happy for you.  Have you told the Serum girls?  You are a walking advert for Dr Penny at Serum - anyone with a similar history to yours should listen up.  It's amazing, beautiful, wonderful news.  I am so happy for you both.

What next?  Another blood test in couple of days?

Keep on taking all those tablets, jabs and everything else.

Tonnes of love.

What a great way to end the day!!!

Laura xxxxxx


----------



## ElleJay

Woooohoooo Jaydi!  I am over the moon for you - this is just the best news - well done!

          

Oodles of love to you and DH  

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## bluebell

Yiiipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee to Jaydi and DH.  I am so happy for you.  Laura is right - a FANTASTIC  news to end the day with.
Well done and loads of love,
                              
Bluebell xxxxx


----------



## MrsBunny

JAYDI!!!

Lovely lovely news!! For a lovely lovely person!!

              

So so pleased for you, and what a great beta!

Lots and lots of love to you and DH - enjoy!

Mrs Bunny xxxxx


----------



## MrsBunny

Dawn great news from you too!   
You are such an inspiration with your never ending dedication to the cause.
Hope this is THE ONE for you.

Lots of love and luck xxxxx


----------



## RSMUM

yippeedeee jaydi!!!!!


----------



## larkles

Jaydi

Soooooooo happy to see your news    

         

Larkles
xxxxxx


----------



## shadowseeker

Jaydi, this is the best news, well done to you and DH, you must be up in the clouds right now. You have made me glad i have decided to go and see Penny.

WELL DONE         

Now rest and enjoy your pregnancy

All our love to you and DH

San and Steve xx


----------



## Sasha B

Congratulations Jaydi & Dh!!! I am thrilled for you and the fab news of your         !!! Its a good HCG reading for 12pt. Wishing you a smooth and happy pregnancy.

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## cat68

Fabby News Jaydi, Huge Congratulations to you and DH. It couldn't have happened to a nicer lady, you really deserve it. rest up and enjoy the rest of your pg             

lots of love
Cat xx


----------



## phantom831

good evening ladies.

firstly i would like to congratulate jaydi, brilliant news, you give me my faith back again, hope all is well and good luck for the next 9 months ish lol,

i would also like to say thanks for the ladies that comment on what i said to laura68, i am happy it helped some of you but i was thinking that most women dont believe there husbands lol, e,g does my bum look big in this? answer no dear it looks fine!!!, well you know what i mean, anyway all i was trying to do is to let you know that i know your dh says all the right things when they are needed but please believe us when we say them as we do mean it sometimes lol, no seriously i am here to give a male pov and i hope some of you want it but if i ever over step the mark please let me know ok after all we aint as cautious as you lot when we open our mouths.

anyway goto  go for now but you all look after yourselves and i will talk again soon ok

love to you all

steve

xxxx
good luck to you all and your futures


----------



## Penelope Positive

Jaydi you clever clever girl! Am absolutely thrilled for you and your DH       

It just goes to show that sometimes its just (I say just very lightly but you know what I mean) gettting the right clinic/doctor/drugs behind you, a true inspiration fabulous fabulous news!

Wishing you all the very best for a breeze of a pregnancy!

Pen
xx


----------



## Laura68

Hi Abroadies

Wow Jaydi, I think you get the world record for most amount of smileys in response to you fabulous BFP!!! 
             

A few more to keep you going today!!!  What did Penny say?  Hope it's sunk in and you and DH are enjoying the news.

Well  I've had a bit of a rollercoaster couple of days.  My Spanish clinic said I should have a blood test anyway, despite three negative pee sticks.  Went yesterday and just got the result - turns out I do have hcg in my blood, a level of about 100, which means despite the peesticks, I am technically pregnant...... am now in weird limbo because clinic says it's not conclusive - definitely on the low side, nothing like Jaydi's fabulous 300s!!  Mine was 14 days past EC, but with Blasts, so 2 days ahead of Jaydi, so should be really high right?  

So the clinic has just said I need to test again tomorrow....  Feel very worried - I had got my head around a BFN and was feeling strong and moving on, but now there's this wobble.... I'm worried I have a chemical pregnancy or ectopic, which would explain low result.  Am dreading that tomorrow's result will still be inconclusive and I will have to go over a weekend not with a definite no.  Still absolutely zero symptoms..... no cramping, no sore boobs, nothing.... What are symptoms of ectopic??  I just want to have a definite answer, not this awful vagueness....

Sorry for confusion - I feel completely    now....

Any advice gratefully received....

Laura xx


----------



## Izzy x

Many, many congratulations Jaydi!!!!! 

Thats a fantastic HcG number as well. Could it be two!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

My HcG was 380 14dpt and so yours is really strong! 


Laura68: Sorry that you are feeling in limbo. Its great that you have a HcG of 100 but i guess that you want to see how that develops. With my little boy the HcG was 71,  14 days post EC. Not sure what a difference blasts make. You'll know more than before because i've never had them. Keeping everything crossed for you. 

Best wishes everyone else. Do not post on this thread much anymore but wanted to pass on special best wishes to Pen Pos. Hope your next cycle with the lovely Ruth goes really well for you. xxxxxxxxxxxx

love
Izzy x


----------



## Jaydi

Hi Laura

I thought it was early to be doing an hpt!  I stay away from those things.

Oooooh!  I have everything crossed for you testing tomorrow.  Your EC was the same day as mine wasn't it?  Wednesday 5th November?  I tested 14 days past EC.  So 100 would be ok?  I thought anything over 80 was good for that day.  My last bfp was 109 when I tested on the same day last time.  Don't compare to mine this time - it is particularly high.  Penny mentioned twins already.

There is a good beta website that will make you feel better

www.betabase.info

The only important thing is that your levels are increasing.

There are a few Abroadie babies from much lower first hcgs than yours - Ms Minerva's DD was one I think?

Hang in there!!

Will be thinking of you tomorrow.  Hope you get the result quickly and don't have to wait all day like me

Big hugs

Jaydi xxx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Laura have everything crossed for you that your test may turn into a wonderful BFP for you too. It must be so difficult not really knowing either way, I hope with all my heart that your numbers will continue to rise and you will have some wonderful news.

Izzy, lovely to see you posting here and thank you so much for your special wishes! Will definately pass your love to Ruth and the team at Ceram when we go in three weeks time. It is so lovely of you to give me a special mention. Everyone is being so supportive this time and we really appreciate it with it being our last attempt. Thank you all!

Pen
xx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Pen P- I'm willing you on too! Just don't post as much these days.   I so hope you get the BFP your heart desires.    

Laura- best of luck tomorrow! Hope you sleep tonight...    

Giggly
xx


----------



## MrsBunny

Laura, what a rollercoaster you are on! But it is good to have bloods done if only to give you something more concrete to go on.
I really hope that your levels have risen tomorrow and that you had late implanters. Love to you  
     

love
Mrs Bunny xxxx


----------



## three_stars

Jaydi-  fab HCG!!!  wonderful news!!!   Many congrats to you.            
     ??
     

Laura,  100 is perfectly acceptable level for a singleton.  COngratulations.  !!!       
Just hang in there for retesting and see how it goes for doubling over 2-3 days.  Be prepared to need to repeat test  one or more times.  I hope it turns out very positive. 

Love,

Bonnie


----------



## bron11

Laura keeping fingers crossed for you.

Jaydi - congratulations, take it easy now.

To everyone else hope you are all coping as best you can with your rollercoaster rides.  Hang in there.

Sorry for short personals, only out of hospital with severe morning sickness, but taking things easy and baby fine.  I just wanted to check in and see how everyone was doing.

Take care all Bron xx


----------



## RSMUM

laura - everything crossed for you tomorrow hun     

sorry no personals - thinking of you all though

dx


----------



## ElleJay

Laura - just wanted to add my good wishes to those of the other girls - good luck for your repeat beta today - I am praying it gives you good news.  Those rubbish peesticks need to be binned if they are not picking up an hcg of 100!

Bron - so sorry to read that your morning sickness has been so bad you have had to go to hospital - hope you are feeling a bit better now you are home again.

Lexey - How is your Dad getting on?  Hope there has been some improvement so you are not worrying about him when you head off for your frosties - do you have a date yet?

Dawn - great news about getting matched with your embies

Pen - thinking of you and really good luck for this cycle

Jaydi - still over the moon at your news - can't wait to see a ticker under your signature!

Mrs Bunny - I think you are due to head off soon too - really good luck!

Bonnie - I so miss seeing you - has everything settled back down after all the illnesses?

Almamay - Hello!  Loved our chat the other evening - was there anything in the whole world that we didn't cover?!!!

I had to go and have more blood syphoned off yesterday for my immune testing as apparently the machine broke down while it was doing my cytotoxity test from the first lot and destroyed my sample! Do you think it's trying to tell me something?!!!

Lots of love to everyone

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## Laura68

Hi Abroadies

Well I can cautiously post that I am officially BFP.  Just managed to get my Hcg results and they have gone up to 236.  The clinic say this is good and the doubling is what they were looking for.  

I feel bewildered, after having got my head around the BFN, also a bit peeved at my Spanish clinic for advising pesticks on day 14 past EC, when from what I've been told by everyone else, all other clinics say 16 days.  My new result has yet to sink in and am trying to be realistic, but also am thankful for how lucky this is.

I'm sorry to you all for false alarm at the beginning of the week and thank you all for your pms and support.  I really appreciate it.  Although now feel like a   for falling prey to crappy pee sticks...

Jaydi - hope your blood test brought you even more good news.

Have a good weekend ladies.  Always wishing the very best for all of you.

I'm exhausted!

Laura xx


----------



## bron11

Laura - Fantastic, things can turn out positive then!  Take a break you have earned it, all the best for a productive and sick free pregnancy.
Bron xxxx


----------



## Laura68

By the way, Bron I meant to say it was lovely to see your post - not the bit about being really ill with morning sickness, but see that your babe is fine!  So pleased for you.  I'm glad you still pop in to give us news every so often.

xx


----------



## MrsBunny

Laura

Don't apologise!!

It's fantastic that your levels have risen so well.   

Maybe we should all take a leaf out of Jaydi's book and forget the pee sticks and just get bloods done instead!

Congratulations and hope everything goes smoothly for you from now on

love
Mrs Bunny xxxx


----------



## Jaydi

Laura I've been thinking of you all day!!  

Wonderful news - Yipeeeeeeeee!    

You are definitely pregnant - your levels are fantastic.  

Don't know what you mean about trying to be realistic - the realistic thing is you have a      .

I just got my bloods back and they've doubled too.  

So excited for you cycle buddy!

Have a great weekend you two.  What a rollercoaster of a week but you're there now!! 

Lots of love

Jaydi xxx

(Love to Bron - glad you are out of hospital  )


----------



## Laura68

Thank you Jaydi and Mrs Bunny.

Jaydi - fab news about your levels too!!!! Surely yours MUST be twinnies!  well you deserve two for one after all this time.

I feel in shock, but starting to feel happy too. Like I'm in a dream - glad you're in it too cycle buddy!

Laura xx


----------



## Mandchris

Laura And Jaydi -So pleased for you both xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Hi to everyome else, keep the BFP coming!!  
Mandy xx


----------



## ElleJay

Laura - I am so happy to see your news - it's wonderful   

Jaydi - it's a doubling day!  Well done your embies!!

Lots of love - hope everyone has a great weekend

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Laura how wonderful that your false reading has turned into a    once you get over the shock you must be absolutely thrilled.  Two bits of great news in the same week, well done ladies, enjoy your pregnancies!!!!

Pen
xxx


----------



## Sam1934

Laura68 - I'm thrilled that your negative turned into a BFP.  Hope you can enjoy it now.  I don't think my clinic do bloodtests so will have to rely on the pee stick.

I've posted on the IVI thread so apologise to those that have already seen this.  We are going to IVI Alicante in December for the 1st appointment.  As we're only going for 2 days we were only going to take hand luggage.  However I'm a bit worried if we need to bring back any medication especially if it's in liquid form due to the 100ml per item limit.  Did anyone get medication from abroad or were you able to purchase it when you returned to the UK?

Thanks

Sam1934


----------



## bluebell

Ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooh Laura I am so happy for you.  Wat a surprise for you after getting a BFN with the naughtly pee sticks !    Your levels sound perfectly fine.  When I had my m/c recently, I was told by a nurse here on FF that the level needed to be a minimum of 80 14 days post ec, so you are just fine !  Yipppeeeeeeeeeeeee for you and Jaydi.

Lexy, sorry to hear about your poor dad. Hope it was only a small heart attack and that he recovers well.

Sam, I have never heard of anyone having problems getting IVF drugs into or out of the UK.  If you are worried you could get your clinic to write a letter confirming your treatment for you to show any nosey airport officials, but I really don't think you will need it.  In terms of buying medication abroad or here you will have various options.  1. If you have a really nice, generous GP he/she can write a prescription for you and then you can get the drugs at a normal chemist .  2.  Your local assisted conception unit might do it for you (and then either give you the drugs from their unit or you go to a chemist. 3.  There are private GP practices in the UK where you can get a prescription written and then get the drugs from a standard chemist,  4. IVI can write you a presciption and then you can buy the drugs in Spain when you are out there or finally 5. you can buy the drugs using a prescription from IVI from a pharmacy in Italy who will post them to you.  IVI will give you their contact details.  Good luck !  

Bluebell xx


----------



## nats210

Just popped in wonderful news Jaydi & Laura congratulations to you both.
xx


----------



## Skirtgirl

Jadi and Laura congratulations.

I am back now with 2 little embies snuggling down and 6 frosties in the freezer. We also have 3 under observation.  I had a little scare with more bleeding last tues so nearly didnt make transfer.

Will catch up later when I have tried to rescue the house from a week of mil!!!


----------



## bluebell

Whhoooopeeeeee Skirtgirl, what a bumper crop !!!  You must be so relieved to have got this far.  Well done !!! I hope it all runs smoothly for you now and that you get th BFP you deserve !
Love Bluebell xxxxxxxx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Wow Skirtgirl great news, hope you have your feet up and are taking things easy.

I am just waiting for AF to arrive so I can get stuck into our last cycle but feeling suitably boyed up by all the success this week.  I do keep bursting into tears for no apparant reason though, was watching K9 this morning and just howled ridiculously when his doggy got shot, totally embarrassing! Sure its a combo of the prostap injection and trepidation for our forthcoming cycle but felt a complete nana!

Bloobs, hope you are hanging in there honey, so lovely to see you posting I feared we had lost you for a while.

Here's to a new week and lots more positivity in the air.

Pen
xx


----------



## three_stars

Laura!!!  Fab news!!!!  I hope the doubling continues and you are on your way to a positively great pregnancy!
Jaydi- same goes for you and waiting to hear if you are having twinnies or not!
SKirtgirl-  all sounds good.  have an easy 2 ww if that is ever possible.
PP- good luck for upcoming tx.
Lesleyj- hope your well.  we have not chatted for awhile.  Babes have colds.. again.  ANd 6 teeth between them now.  Nursery adaptation this week and then they will go three days, M W F .. they gave me an extra day.. Wahoo!!!

HUgs ot all abroadies.

bonnie


----------



## casey

Hello Abroadies 
Don't know if any body remembers me ? I was on Abroadies for a while and have had a long break as we adopted our lovely son and I needed to forget the infertility side of things and concentrate him. 
any way i am now in the middle of a FET and had lining scan today ( not v good at 5mm on day 13 of progy - but never mind all is not lost !). Just thought I'd pop in and see how everybody is.

Congrats to the recent BFP's and hi to everyone else 
caseyxx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Hi Casey,

Yes of course we remember you, well I do at least, how are things! Lovely to see you again.

Have you tried the usual things to get your lining up, feet in warm buckets of water, hot water bottles etc oh and eating lots of red things! What level of progynova are you using may just be a case of increasing?  

Pen
xx


----------



## Laura68

Morning Abroadies

Skirtgirl - welcome home.  Congratulations on being PUPO (by the way, does anyone know what that means  I keep trying to work it out and it's not on the FF glossary).  2 embies is great, and to know there might be some frosties too is very reassuring.  Take it easy and good luck with the 2ww madness.  

Casey, hello.  Good luck with your FET.  What is the plan for your lining?  Will the clinic up your dose?  It can take a while to get going and you perhaps just need a higher dose.

Pen - the anticipation of a new cycle can be so hard can't it, especially as it brings back memories of all past cycles too.  Know exactly what you mean about bursting  into tears all the time - I was the same.  We were watching a comedy show called Summer Heights High on DVD a couple of weeks ago and one of the characters gets expelled from school and I literally started blubbing!  And it's a comedy!  I looked at DH and he was blubbing too!  A bit of me thinks it's a good think we cry as it releases some of the tension.  Anyway, you are doing great, and of course I am sending you massive good luck for your cycle.       Are you trying a different protocol this time?  

Hello to all the other Abroadies, Jaydi, Dawn, Bonnie, Bluebell, Lexey (hope your Dad is getting better hon) and everyone I have forgotten.

Laura xxx


----------



## MrsBunny

Skirtgirl, fab news about your 2 embies and all those frosties! Hope your 2ww goes well    

Casey, I think I remember you too. Have a look at this thread for help with building up lining
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=164009.0

(I've never heard of sticking your feet in a bucket of hot water Pen!)

Laura, PUPO means Pregnant Until Proven Otherwise. It's usually used for people on the 2ww - you're just Pregnant!

Lexey, sorry to hear that your Dad had a HA. That must have been a shock for you. But it's a good sign that he's able to come home now.

Jaydi, can you believe it yet? 

Love to all
Mrs Bunny xxx


----------



## bluebell

Mrs Bunny, just wondering how you are getting on ?  Not long now for you !

Casey, yes of course there will be loads of us who remember you !  I would love to hear more about your little boy.  Is your FET left over from a cycle before you had your DS ?  Good luck and I hope your lining builds up well.  Maybe your clinic can up your dose ?

Congrats again to Jaydi and Laura.  

Love to all,

Bluebell xxx


----------



## Skirtgirl

Casey sorry you lining isn't doing as it should. I had bleeding on and off for most of my 2 weeks on progynova but still got a satisfactory thickness when it mattered, dont know how though!  I did find some info on here which was quite extensive but basically included lots of water, protien iron vitamin c and antioxidents. So I remember eating loads of citrus fruit,milk peppers , sweet potatoes and meat. Also hot water bottle on the tummy all evening.
Hope it gets better for you it is such a rollercoaster.

Bluebell  nice to hear from you, are things finally resolved for you now? 

Pen hope af arrives soon and you can start on your cycle soon. Will you get it in before christmas do you think?

I am just back from the dr as I felt vunerable without my usual pharmacy of drugs! I came away with aspirin ,prednisolone, gestone and clexane  cost a small fortune but feel better now!!!

Love to everyonexx


----------



## bluebell

Thanks for asking Skirtgirl    I had what was hopefully my last HcG today to check for ectopic.  If my level has dropped below 100 they will let me off the hook !  If not, I will need to go in for a scan to see if there are retained products etc.  I find out this afternoon.
Bluebell xxx


----------



## Skirtgirl

Bluebell I really hope your levels have dropped for you and that it is not an ectopic. So sorry it turned out this way for you. You have been so strong over the past few weeks a real inspiration to us all.


----------



## Penelope Positive

Hi Laura

Yes am finding this one tough as its our last go but protocol is very different this time. Having found raised NK cells and other bits and bobs we are now adding in Clexane, prednisolone and asprin to the mix so really hoping this will be our time.

AF arrived today so have my oestrodial test booked for Wednesday and if all goes well will be going out for ET around the 12th Dec so on 2WW for the holidays how mad is that going to be. 

Mrs B how are you doing?

Bluebell sorry you are still having to wait it must be awful for you my thoughts are with you.

Hope everyone else is doing OK.

Pen
xx


----------



## Babyrocks

HI Abroadies. Can I ask has anyone heard of The Vistahermosa Reproduction Unit in Alicante? They boast 70% pregancy rates with ICSI( both donor and non donor) THis seems incredibly high. Just wondering if anyone has heard of it> considering Spain now instead of ARGC as its costs the same for us to travel to England as it does to go to Spain


----------



## casey

Hello everyone 
thank you for messages of support. I am trying everything now to boost my lining - hot water bottles, b/a, hot baths etc - never heard of the feet in hot water tho  . I have until friday for it to get to a decent thickness otherwise this one is no go. I should have been trying from the start but think I have been too laid back about this cycle, I guess I forgot what the roller coaster feels like! 

bluebell - hi lovely to hear from you altho its sounds as tho you are having a really tough time at the mo  . Yes this FET is from frosties left over from my last cycle in 2006, I wasn't emotionally strong enough to face any more tx back then and now we had to decide what to do.  My ds is now 4, he is lovely, funny, very loving and hard work as all 4 year olds can be. Very different being a mum to boy tho, and he drives my dd up the wall 
  
Pen - I am at ceram too, if my lining picks up then I will be there the beginning of Dec. Will be sending lots of AF vibes your way 

Skirtgirl good luck for your 2ww   

babyrocks - Sorry I haven't heard of this clinic In Alicante m aybe somebody else knows more 

I have a day off work today so its a hot bath, hot water bottle and I am going to see if I can have lotsw of acu between now & fri

bye for now caseyxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Just a quickie!

Huge congratulations to Laura and Jaydi, so happy for you both! Here's to a healthy 8 months! 

Skirtgirl - good luck for the 2ww!  

Casey - hello! I remember you too! Good luck for your next tx.

Bluebell - always lovely to see you posting, biggest of hugs to you. 

Pen Pos - good luck to you for your next tx. 

Lesleyj-  how are you?

Sasha - if you are reading, thinking of you hun. 

Bonnie - sorry to hear about the colds, DS has a dreadful head cold, making feeding really difficult for him, poor little thing, I am using a nasal aspirator, or as my daughter calls it, a snot sucker! Yucky, but effective!

Not even going to attempt a roll call, brain too addled due to sleep deprivation. But DS is gorgeous, even at 3am!!

Love to all

Jules xx


----------



## MrsBunny

Bluebell, hope yesterday's result was what you were hoping for. If not, I hope that you can get things sorted out as quickly and easily as possible. Thinking of you loads and sending lots of love and strength to help you at this difficult time. Big hugs    

Pen, good luck with your oestrodial test tomorrow. I must say, not having to downreg has been a plus point of my tx so far - one less thing to worry about! But I'm sure you will be ok and it will be all systems go for 12th Dec. Have you managed to do your Christmas shopping early this year? Because you won't be able to do it late! 

Jules, lovely to hear from you. Sorry that DS has a bad cold - the 'snot sucker' sounds great! (but also slightly revolting   )

Jaydi, are you awake?  

Skirtgirl   

As for me, I have a lining scan booked for Thursday morning. I'm pleased to say that my GP has referred me to the local Spire (formally BUPA) hospital for this, costing £100. I really didn't want to go back to my previous consultant again, especially as they seem to be charging the earth to anyone going abroad for tx and you have to have a package rather than adhoc scans/tests etc which seems scandalous and totally exploitive. So this is a very positive thing for me this time. Just hope my lining is ok! IM say it has to be at least 5mm at this stage (after 6 days of patches). In theory if the lining's ok, I could get the call to go out to Barcelona at any time after this    As we don't have to be there for EC and are having PGD with (hopefully) a day four transfer, we should get a few days notice. I'm feeling ok, slightly in denial still I think! But as usual trying to get all the housework out of the way before we have to go  

Hello to Casey, Laura, Lesleyj, Lexey, Babyrocks, Bonnie and anyone else reading
love
Mrs Bunny xxx

p.s. Do you think someone could make sure my bubbles end in a 7 please? Not sure i believe in this but don't really like the sound of 858 anyway! thanks


----------



## Jaydi

Hi Abroadies  

Bluebell - big hugs this week.  Hope you are ok.  Your inbox is full so hopefully you're getting loads of fabby messages telling you we're all thinking of you.  

Izzy - good luck for your scan tomorrow 

DivaB - thanks for your lovely messages.  How are you doing?

Mrs Bunny - good luck for your lining scan tomorrow   Have everything crossed for you.

Jules - Sorry to hear your little one has a cold - that's rotten isn't it?  Lovely to hear you two are even enjoying each other at 3am that's so great.

Skirtgirl - sending you lots of sticky vibes this week    

Pen - hope your blood test went ok today.  Another thing off the list.  Not long now.

Laura - my cycle buddy how are you?  Still in shock??  

Lesleyj - still can't believe you had to go and do your bloods all over again when the machine broke.  Just not fair having to be brave twice in one week.  

Casey - Good luck for your scan on Friday  

Babyrocks - welcome to Abroadies   - no I don't know that clinic in Alicante.  Hope you have found out more now.

Lexey - hope you're doing ok

Bonnie - sorry to hear your little ones have had more colds.  Ah twice the teething!!  Big hugs to you!!

Bron - hope you are ok now.  What a tough time you've had.  So glad the baby is ok.  

Love to Sasha, Nats, Mandy, Rsmum, WWAV, San, Steve, Cat, Larkles, Helen, Dawn, Giggly, Crusoe, AlmaMay xxx

Thank you everyone for your lovely messages over the last week.   It has been overwhelming - and soooo appreciated.  Big hugs to you all.  

Jaydi xxx


----------



## larkles

Hi Abroadies

Just checking in to see lots been happening here lately

SashaB-did you get my pm? I know you're not on line so much now but my thoughts are with you   

Jaydi-Hope you're still on Cloud 9

Izzy-I missed your good news on the donor egg thread but glad to see all went well in the end 

MrsBunny-Hi again!  that everything is in "line" for your next step

Jules-I laughed with the "snot" thingy-good to see your dd has a good sense of humour  

Penelope Positive-Hoping you have a lovely Christmas

Bonnie-I love reading your posts, have been sniffing around the Athens thread now that Jaydi has given me the boot out there (only joking hun   ) and reading all of your posts through the times you were in Chania has given me an ickle little bit of hope of trying somewhere different. I loved your steaming food and having a facial at the same time-you so deserve it  

Laura-huge congratulations to you too, the one that thought it didn't work, am so happy for you, I love stories like that   

Sorry no more personals, my day off and I've never been so busy, Hair appointment (2 hours to get rid of the grey!) cat run to the vets for annual boosters, a lady that I met whilst parking helped me with our large 2 boxes full of cats, was having her cat put down     I know how that feels, and my vet asking if I could put some of my flower essence mist blends and drops on his counter has made me the happiest person alive today-whoppee, am so hoping that other people can feel their benefits and with pets it has bought tremendous relief (and to me too!)

Hi to Bloobs, RSMUM and everyone else, sorry have to run and look like I've done some housework today ( hehehe)

If I didn't mention anyone, it's not that I don't think about youxx

Have the flu on top of everything but that's life-Love to you all

Larkles
xxxx


----------



## Babyrocks

HI to all you abroadies. Only me again. Just checking again . Have any of you heard of The Clínica Vistahermosa Reproduction Unit in Alicante. The clinic results look really fantastic. We are going for an initial  appointment to ARGC on 11th of December but I'm seriously considering the Alicante clinic instead. Any advice anyone. I just can't get a huge amount of info on the clinic other than their website which looks very sophisticated and plausable with response rates of 70% per cycle and 90% in 3 cycles( They give 40% of your money back if couples [email protected] concieve after 3 cycles. Can anyone at all help or guide me on this. THanks so much for your help everyone. This has been such a tough year this year. 2 misscarriages and another IVF cycle with no fertilisation!!! Need to try something new


----------



## RSMUM

Just popping in to say Hi -sorry I haven't been posting but I've been thinking of you all....

Babyrocks - just wondering if you are thinking of Donor Egg/Sperm and if you are going to do all the immune testing? so sorry you've had such an awful year - here's hoping 2009 is the one where your dreams come true..I'm sorry I haven't heard of the Alicante clinic but did do one cycle at ARGC with my own eggs many years ago...

sending hugs to those in need of them    ,    and     to everyone else..

take care lovely abroadies

XXXX


----------



## Babyrocks

HI RsMum. Thanks for your reply. Great to hear you had a happy ending to your fertility quests. I think immune tests might be the way to go. Don't feel ready to go down the donor egg route > ARGC seem to have best pregnancy rates in UK, however some Spanish clinics appear to have even better and are less expensive . It's so hard to know. Are these clinics well regulated. I really need to feel confident. THought there may be some people on here who have had really positive stories from Alicante . Out of interest, what did you think of ARGC?


----------



## Jaydi

DivaB good luck for your hysteroscopy today.  Thinking of you  

Jaydi xxx


----------



## Ms Minerva

Just a quick message for Babyrocks, I had treatment at IVI Alicante, and they were fab! Modern clinic, great facilities, wonderful doctors! I haven't had experienced of the clinic you mention, but please don't worry that the clinics are not well regulated, in my experience they are very ethical and well regulated, took a lot of time with me discussing single embryo transfer with a blast or 2 X 3 day embryo transfer, very strict on blood tests, every six months, UK is only every year, very strict donor anonymity, so please don't worry that the clinics in Spain are not reputable.

The other clinic in Alicante that has a good reputation in Instiute Bernabeu, but I think that they are all equally good.

Good luck!

Jules xx


----------



## Skirtgirl

Hi Babyrocks I have had 5 cycles at ARGC and would say that Mr T is great and very cutting edge with his views and treatments.I think he is also a control freak with his daily/twice daily blood tests. He has his own views on fertility treatment and doesn't always stick within recognised guidelines. That said he go me my twins  with some contraversial treatment and I wouldn't have a bad thing said about him. The clinic was (2 yrs ago) getting very very busy almost more than they could handle especially as he likes to check each test etc himself. He also has strict guidelines about hormone levels before you can start on a cycle. Some say this is to keep his figures up others that it is to save you money.

All in all I would go and see them and make your own choice, but do remember that if you do a cycle with your own eggs you will be in and out daily once you start stimmimg so ensure travel to London is easy and you have freedom from work.

Good Luck


----------



## Laura68

Hello Abroadies

Gosh it's busy on here!

DivaB - good luck with your op this morning.  Your post made me laugh - glad that we can all still muster some humour about all these nasty things we have to do!!  Hope your treatment today brings some answers, or the Holy Grail, as you say  

Babyrocks - I haven't heard of the clincs you mention, but I have just had treatment in Alicante - Instituto Bernabeu that Jules mentions.  They were great - please PM me any questions and I'll answer anything you like.  Alicante is a really nice place to be treated too!  Lovely weather, a nice beach and loads of shops and restaurants.  We spent 5 days on the beach in November!  Definitely helped keep us relaxed during all the awful waiting for news.  I had DE treatment.  I would say that if you are still planning on using own eggs, it would be good to have those immune tests - ARGC are very good for immune issues, which is probably why they have such a good rate of success!  I would be very suspicious of a clinic anywhere that claims a 70 - 90% success rate with own eggs.  Lots of clinics claim 60 - 70% success rate with DE, but that's because the donors are so young.  Good luck with your search!

Larkles - hope all that grey is gone.  I managed to get mine done pre tx, but it's already growing out.  I will be grey by Xmas and my secret will be out! Am jealous of all your cats.... I keep working on DH to let me have one, but he's having none of it.  We live on a corner and he's convinced it'll finish me off if the cat gets run over....

Jaydi - how are you?    Hope you are enjoying every twinge and wave of nausea!     I still have absolutely no symptoms, and am of course driving myself mad that this is a bad sign.  The more people tell me it doesn't mean anything, the more I worry.  Only the scan will tell, so I will just have to hang on and as long as I am not bleeding, I have to believe something is still going on in there.... Should I succumb to buying another peestick to check     I can't bear the thought of watching for the result.... just trying to keep busy and enjoying the fact I am not falling over with tiredness.

Wow Mrs Bunny you will be off very soon!  Hope your lining scan went well.     

Casey - how is your lining doing hon?  Hope all those hot water bottles etc have done the trick!

Pen Pos - so glad you have got a few answers for your next TX and are going to be trying something new.  Only two weeks til your probable ET!!!  I don't envy you being on the 2ww over Xmas - although you'll be so busy, you won't have time to think about it.   

Bluebell - been thinking of you hon - hope you are doing OK, and all the bad stuff is now over.  It's been a tough few weeks for you, so I hope you have some lovely treats lined up for yourself.     

Hello to Jules, RS Mum, Sasha, Dawn, Skirtgirl, Bonnie, and everyone else.

Laura
xxxxx


----------



## Babyrocks

Thanks very much Laura , miss minerva and skirt girl for getting back to me. It's great to hear feedback from ARGC. The dilemna is that ARGC  response rates are published independantly by HFEA and you can see how Mr T gets these rates because he monitors so closely and pioneers reproductive immunology treatment which makes sense. ARGC is very expensive though ( WOuld be good to know what you paid for treatment if you don't mind me asking)
Alicante would be more relaxing and appear to have phenomonal response rates but these aren't published independantly and I just can't understand how they're getting such amazing response rates?!?! What are they doing differently. If their response rates were independantly published and I could understand what they do differently from the UK then I would definately go for ALicante Clinica Vistahermosa (costs are Euro 4395 for 1 cycle or 10050 for 3 cycles (with 40% of money back if you don't get pregnact by 3rd cycle) THis includes hotel and tranfers . I'm just still not 100% confident on their response rates. If any of you other abroadies can shed any light on the subject that would be great.xxxx Wishing you all lots of luck and    
Skirt girl, good luck with your PUPO  ing for youxxx


----------



## Skirtgirl

I think when I added it all up to include drugs etc it cost me £8000 last time and another £1800 or so for 2 lots of IVIG. Dont forget ARGC prices dont include bloods which when you are having them daily add up, I am sure it is all in the literature how much they cost now.

If you think you have immunological problems I would see MT T . It is very contraversial as to whether tgis makes a differenc. With out first try with IVIG we got twins, with our subsequant goes we go our usual chemical pregnancies, who knows what tips it in your favour when it is your turn.

Confusing isn' t it?


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I have done a few cycles at ARGC (and the IVIG etc fro NK cells) after doing a few at the BRidge and I have also shared care with them using DE's at IVI Barcelona- I think if you are cycling with your own eggs they are great but I wouldn't recommend for DE  shared care.  I have also done this at the Hammersmitn/92 Harley St and they were much better.

L x


----------



## Jaydi

Hi Abroadies

Can someone please say something encouraging about early bleeding and how you ended up fine in the end  .  I had a little blood yesterday then nothing and then some more this morning.  I know it's common but it just reminds me of miscarrying last time.  I'm on heparin and steroids - and also aspirin but Penny said to stop the aspirin for a few days.  I'm 5 weeks 2 days today.

Back off to the sofa now.

big hugs everyone

Jaydi xx


----------



## RSMUM

I had early bleeding with R and Lily and both times stopped the aspirin and did a lot of lying around - although i've since read the only diffrence that makes is to maybe calm you down and make you feel like you are at least doing something - it's so frightening isn't it?. I know lots of girls hv had bleeding and gone on to have healthy babies - especially if your count was high - and poor bloobs had about 16 weeks of very heavy bleeding with little ria ..hang in there hun - hpw long til the scan?


----------



## Penelope Positive

Jaydi hope you are hanging in there, I am sure its just normal bleeding a lot of the girls have had it and I am sure they will post soon to reassure you.

Mrs B how did your scan go are you all set?

My Oestrodial came back at <50 so perfect. Starting on Progynova today so getting excited now. Am running around trying to get all my Christmas shopping done and wrapped before hopeful transfer on the 12th/13th. A way to go yet of course but nothing like being prepared!

Interesting seeing hair dye being mentioned in recent posts. I presume this is a complete no no during treatment or is it ok in the build up before transfer? Interesting thought I never really gave any consideration to. Would be interested in your thoughts and anything else to avoid that I may not have thought about.

Hope everyone is ok. 

Lots of love Pen.
xxx


----------



## bron11

Jaydi - hang in there, sending you positive thoughts and hoping things will be OK.  Rest alot.  As said previously other girls have had an early bleed and have been OK, hopefully the same for you.  I know words really do not offer the reassurance you need.  Take care Bron. xx


----------



## Laura68

Jaydi -   - so scary isn't it? I have read on the Serum thread lots of ladies there having some bleeding, which could be to do with the steroids or something?  Also it's apparently more common with DE, and also more common with twins and I know your bloods were high.  The important thing is that you rest, and that the bleeding doesn't increase.  Penny will advise you and in the meantime, I hope you are able not to worry too much.... what am I saying?  You'll be worrying like mad!  But I am sending you tonnes of     and willing those embies to nestle down.

Pen that is fabulous news!!!  Well done, and goods luck with the coming weeks.  Re the hair dye - I did extensive research last time I was pregnant and wanted to dye out my horrific grey roots.  All the research I did concluded, and this was from medical and hairdressing professionals, that there is no considered risk from hair dyes, even in the first trimester.  Most women clealry want to avoid anything like that during those crucial 12 weeks, but there is no evidence to suggest is causes any problems.  The levels of amonia in the dye are pretty low and one nurse suggests you drink lots of water to flush it out.   My own hairdressers do this thing where they use foils, like for highlights, for all over dyes - it takes forever so you might have to pay more, but it stops any dye getting on to your skin, and therefore into your blood stream.   The other thing you can do is use non-permanent dye as this has no amonia in it - you can even get that organic stuff that's all natural.  

See, I'm a real expert on this!  My view is that we all feel bad enough during treatment, so the least we can do is feel good about our roots!

Babyrocks - my DE cost 7500 Euros.  Please be cautious about such high positive results - I suggest you ask this clinic:
How many cycles they do a year?
How many are with own eggs?
What are the results for a woman your age?
How many result in a positive?
How many result in a live birth?

Their high stats may just refer to positives rather than live births, and that could be for women in their 20s.  The best clinics do LOTS of cycles, so their stats are based on good, broad research.  When we want a baby so desperately, it's easy to get swayed by the promise of success, but take it with a pinch of salt and ask lots of questions before signing up for anything.

The best research, I have found, is anecdotal - ie all the ladies who post on FF can be a really good  indication of how a clinic works, and what their success rates are.  When I first went to IB, there was very little on FF, but what there was proved very useful.  I also found out that IB deal with a lot of German and Italian cycles, so though there aren't many of us on FF, there's probably a German FF bursting at the seams with IB patients.

Have you searched on FF for the clinics you've seen?  Good luck with your continued research.  Hope you find the answers you need.

Skirtgirl - how you feeling?  Going   yet?!!!

Hello to everyone else.

Laura xxx


----------



## Skirtgirl

Jaydi, I am sure it will be ok and settle down soon. From research on these boards I have found loads of people bleed while pg and it is fine. I bled with my twins but not until a bit later 11-14 weeks. Fingers crossed for you.

So important things here is it only permanant hair dye that is a problem when pg? I usually have a semi put on and have an appointment booked for the week after OTD. If by any chance I am pg should I cancel??

Pen you sound so organised!! I am nearly there just a few more bits to do but will have to send dh out for them(ha ha ha)

Going slowly mad here bored silly, watching rubbish tv , studying wishing I could get out and finish the shopping or do a good clean on the house. DH has just rung to say he has the oppertunity of a Jolly to Twikenham tomorrow to watch the rugby, how could I sayno you are supposed to be cleaning the house , christmas shopping and minding the children?
I am half way there and the easy part is over now, now I get to stress over my symptoms or lack of them, look for implantation bleeding but pray for no bleeding and try not to lose my temper at the drop of a hat as I am as grumpy as hell!!!!!


Hi to everyone else babydust to you all.


----------



## ElleJay

Jaydi - couldn't read and run, wanted to post you squishes and to say I hope that this scary bleeding stops really soon 

Lots of love to everyone else - sorry not much more of a msg with personals, but work is just silly at the moment.

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## Izzy x

Hi Jaydi,
Sorry that you've had a bit of bleeding. I had bleeding when i was pregnant with my little boy. It started at 5 weeks. I just laid on the sofa for a few days. I'm don't think you actually have to do that but it made me feel a bit better. 

I think bleeding is especially common with twins because of all the womb changes. 

Pen  Pos, Not long for you to go now! It will be nice to go to Ceram at this time of year. Hope you got some good cheap flights. You sound like you are getting things organised. I personally do not colour my hair when tx or preggers but i think you can use foils because the dye does not actually touch your head. I always avoid all household products that contain chemicals as well and moisturiser / body lotion etc. thats just me though....like to see Dh cleaning! 
Hope it all goes well for you over the next couple of weeks

Best wishes to everyone else on here

Izzy x


----------



## casey

Hi abroadies
quick update - the bad news is that looks like this FET cycle is cancelled as can was not good and I need a hysteroscopy
b ye fior now casey


----------



## MrsBunny

Jaydi, I hope you have been reassured by the messages on here. Although bleeding seems to be common, it's still scary when it's happening to you! Take it easy and try not to worry. It may just be the twins jostling for position! Big hugs to you   

DivaB, so glad your hysteroscopy went ok and nothing scary was found. I loved your description of it! That'll be a big tick in the box for you now as you go ahead and decide your next steps xx

Pen, glad the test was ok, and that you've started the progy (or podgy as it's often called). Hope you get your flights and hotel sorted ok. We're finding that flights to Barcelona in the next week or so are very booked up! Must be people going for Christmas shopping etc.

My scan showed my lining was only 4mm (should be at least 5) so I have to go back for another one on Monday. They haven't said to increase the patches so it must just need a little bit longer. It was all a bit traumatic as they had to do a vaginal as well as an ultrasound as they couldn't see what they wanted at first. And then the cons said I had fibroids, and that one was 2cm big! I didn't need to hear this at this stage! Anyway, I'm not so worried now after some lovely people, especially the wonderful Jaydi, have given me some info and reassurance. IM have also said not to worry about it. 

Ah Casey, I've just scrolled down and seen your post. I'm so sorry that FET is cancelled. I hope that the hysteroscopy will give you some answers so that when you do go back for your frosties you can be more confident that it will work. Big hugs  

Lots of love to all
Mrs Bunny xxx


----------



## Babyrocks

HI All
Laura  and JJ1, thanks for the advice.  DH and I have decided that unless we get clear and exact data from the clnic we don;t have confidence to go with it so I have sent a 3rd and final email to the sales manager to give me exact information as you suggested. If they come back with it good. If not I think ARGC may be the best idea as I have had the M/Cs and they do immune testing. OUt of interest what is it the Spanish clinics do differently from the UK that gets them pregnancy rates that are so much better. 
Had liked the idea of relaxing on a beach during fertility treatment . It would ease the stress. Jaydi hope that you're OK. Sending lots of    for you


----------



## Penelope Positive

Evening ladies,

Lovely lot of posts today so just been catching up.  Thanks for everyones input on hair dye.  I sort of thought that I would avoid permie ones and try the organic or semi permanent non amonic ones so seems that should be ok.  Really reminds you what a great forum this is for all sorts of questions.

Some quick catch-ups.

Babyrocks - think the main difference is that the donors tend to be much younger abroad as those in the UK tend to be egg sharers and a bit older.

Mrs B, hope you get that lining thickened up there have been lots of suggestions posted this week, all of which I am sure you are trying but have my fingers crossed for you.  Flights from Birmingham are plentyful and cheap at the moment but of course we are going to Malaga/Marbella not Barcelona so that could make the difference.  Am going to wait until we have donor updates before booking so could be all a bit last minute but hopefully ok.  

Jaydi - Hope your feet are firmly up on the sofa and your worrying and bleeding has eased a little.

DivaB - How you made me chuckle with your description! Glad to hear all is well with you!

Casey - So sorry to hear your FET has been cancelled. 

Catch up with you all soon. Love to all the abroadies I haven't mentioned.

Pen
xxx


----------



## bluebell

Just a speedy post as just cooking tea.  Yes, Jaydi, it is soooooooo terrifying, but I can safely say bleeding in early pregnancy seems to be the norm, and even more for IVF pregnancies. RSMUM is right; I was Mrs Niagara Falls bleeding for 12 weeks heavily and then tailing off until 16 weeks, all red and clotty, and DD still hung in there.  Loads of Abroadies have bled and then had successful pgs.  I know how terrifying it is - I really feel for you  .  Take it easy, but as others have said it is nothing abnormal and also lying down is more a comfort than a necessity.
Loads of love to you and all the others too.
Bluebell xxxx


----------



## Jaydi

Hi everyone 

thanks so much you have really reassured me.  Fingers crossed there won't be anymore tomorrow.  I just want to be carefee!

I'm all dehydrated now so I don't have to go to the loo so often and more knicker checking!  That's not bright is it?   I promise to go and have a big drink right now.

My scan isn't until next weekend.

Just wanted to say well done to Izzy - wonderful news!  You have been so brave these last few weeks - it's like doing a series of 2ww isn't it!  I hope you can relax now. 

Sorry to hear your news today Casey.  Have the hysteroscopy and make the FET a good one.  

DivaB well done having your hysteroscopy this week  

Skirtgirl      

Pen glad all is going well  

About hair dye - the lovely Poopy did some research on it and recommends Daniel Field - organic and veg. You can order it mail order.  I'm sure Poopy would PM you about it if you want more info.  I also heard having low-lights with one of those caps where they pull the hair through keeps the dye away from your scalp.  Try to avoid dye in the first 12 weeks.

Have a good weekend everyone 

Jaydi xxx


----------



## Shellyj

Jaydi,,   that all is well with you, I am sure you will be fine, you are on the right meds this time around!

Take care ,
love SHELLYJXXX


----------



## mini-me

Hi girls,

Finally back on the threads as wireless connection is now up and running properly!  

Jaydi - sorry to hear about your bleeding, I've been there and I know how scary it is.  My first bout of bleeding was at 6w 1d and I managed to get a scan at my local hospital - EPAU (early pregnancy assessment unit) - which was very reassuring.  Do you have one nearby, you may get a scan slightly earlier.  I have had several bouts of bleeding during this pregnancy, but as you can see from my ticker I'm well into my 3rd trimester   with a lively baby boy.  Hope this helps.  

Casey - sorry to hear about your cancelled FET.  In Feb, I had a diagnostic scan which showed up multiple issues: numerous polyps, fibroids, hyperplasia to name but a few!  I had a hysteroscopy the same day at my clinic in Kiev.  My FET was in April (should have been March but period came too early for decap injection - can happen after hysteroscopies) and as you can see it was successful.  In fact my only proper BFP's have followed a hysteroscopy - see  my info at the bottom.  I really believe that my FET wouldn't have worked if I hadn't had the hysteroscopy.  (I was told the issues found were more than likely, although not definitely, due to the numerous ivf attempts I had - which seems about right for me as the first hysteroscopy in 2005 didn't show anything and my womb lining responds to medication very easily, unlike my ovaries!)
Hope this helps.  

Mrs Bunny - hope the scan goes well on Monday and your womb lining has thickened.    
I have a fibroid on the outside of the womb and at my last scan, at 28 1/2 weeks, it hadn't grown at all.  I think it is about 2cm too.  If IM aren't worried about it, it'll be ok.  Good luck for Monday.  

As for me, I'm fine.  I'm off work now, but not before I managed to get head lice from the kids at school.  I couldn't believe it!  I've hardly been at work and it had to happen at a time when our bathroom was being redone so no shower!  Anyway I managed to get rid of them with lots of conditioner and a nit comb (an essential in a primary teacher's bathroom cabinet!   ).  It worked really well and I'd recommend it over chemicals.

Hi to anyone I haven't mentioned.  Hope you all have a good weekend despite the damp weather.

Love  mini-me
xxx


----------



## Laura68

Hi Abroadies

I have started bleeding today.... quite suddenly, I felt the familiar surge and pain of AF and when I went to the loo, it was bright red, drips of blood.  I have been reading all your reassuring posts to Jaydi, and trying to feel some optimism from all your experiences, but can't help feeling that this cramping cannot be a healthy pregnancy....  It feels too much like AF to be anything else.  And the fact I have no other pregnancy symptoms is making me feel even less optimistic!  It's red, and it's not just there when I wipe.  Should I go to A and E and ask to be scanned?  I don't even know if it's open on a Saturday....

Any advice would be really welcome.  Thank you ladies.  I feel numb and dazed.  

Laura xx


----------



## bron11

Laura - sorry to hear this is happening to you also.  Yes I would advice for reassurance, if possible to give, that you get checked out at the hospital. If you go to A&E they will direct you in the right place for advice and possible scan.  Don't feel that you are being an inconvenience to them, that is what they are there for.  Easier said than than but try not to panic to much.  Hope it works out Bron.

Jaydi - hope things are improving and yes I would also try and get a scan to see if this can offer any reassurance.

Mrs Bunny - thoughts with you also.

Casey - maybe the procedures you have to go through will provide a positive outcome in the end.  

To everyone I have missed, hope you are all well.  Bron xx


----------



## mini-me

Laura,

So sorry to hear about your bleeding, I know from my own experience how scary it is.   

Go to A&E if you want to for reassurance (A&E should be open at all times), they may not be able to scan you but they can check your blood levels and check the cervix to see if it is open - that's want A&E did for me at 4am on a Saturday morning when I was 6w 1d.  My local hospital has an EPAU (early pregnancy assessment unit) which is open 7 days a week but only until about 1 or 2pm - different hospitals / areas will differ.  A&E referred me to the EPAU and I was able to get a scan later that morning.

I had a little cramping with all of my bleeding - it is the womb trying to get rid of the blood.  I rested and took paracetamol, only to make me feel better.

Don't worry about the lack of symptoms, I've had no reliable symptoms throughout my pregnancy.  

Hope this helps and you are able to be seen soon.

Take care,
love and best wishes,
mini-me xxx


----------



## Jaydi

Hi Laura - I was so hoping you wouldn't get this too.

I've had so many PMs from people who have had the same thing starting around 5 weeks 3 days and all was fine.  It seems to be the embie snuggling in deeper and disturbing a blood capillary.  Don't forget there is so much lush lining.

I had bleeding for two day and none today.  I also had AF cramps each time with the bleeding.  It then eased off as the day went on and next day I woke up to nothing then more bleeding mid morning.  My bleeding was very sudden and heavy - not just spotting when i wiped.  It's hard because it reminds us of af.

It is possible to refer yourself to the Early Pregnancy Unit at many hospitals.  Just ring the nurses station directly and tell them you are worried.  They really understand what you are going through.  

It is too early to have pregnancy symptoms whether you have bleeding or not.  Most people tell me it doesn't start until week 6 at least.

My bleeding was red drips like a blood bubble had burst and on the first day a clot too.  It's horrible but I'm not giving up hope just yet based on all the other stories.  I've heard it happens in 70-80% of ivf pregnancies.  We have made ourselves such fabby lining.

I found going to bed or making a bed on the sofa and just relaxing really helped the AF go off again.  Today i don't have any.  Don't know if you are on aspirin but Penny told me to stop them for a few days as it increases the blood flow.

I feel we are on another 2ww. It's not fair is it?

hang in there cycle buddy.  Look at all the stories from everyone else.  

A&E is open 24/7.  Some are really brilliant and some just make an arrangement for you to go to the EPU.

My feeling was that even if I had a scan they still wouldn't be able to see a heartbeat yet and so i wouldn't be any more reassured.  Do you have a scan booked for this week?

It's horrible and sends you into a spin doesn't it?  But don't give up hope at all.  I've had so many messages from people who have had the same thing and all was well.  

Big hugs  

Jaydix


----------



## bluebell

Just popped in to give Jaydi and laura the biggest of hugs.  I have been there too with my pregnancy with DD so I know how scapy it is.  As I said to Jaydi in an earlier post I had massive heavy bleeding with DD which tailed off by 16 weeks.  It really is so common.
Laura, I would go to A&E if it helps you.  I don't think you'd get a full answer, but at least you would feel you were doing something.  However, just to argue the devil's advocate, when I had my massive 1st bleed (clots and all),  on holiday in Devon when pg with with DD I phoned my unit here is a real panic (from a horrible phone box that stank of wee - had to use as it no mobile reception - will never forget that phone box as we used it several times to get HcG results etc), they told me that it was up to me whether I rush off to an ACU or an EPU, but that if I was miscarrying then there was nothing that could be done as it would happen anyway, and that I should perhaps think twice about going as it might just add to my stress.  In the end I just waited a day and went to a loval GP to get a blood test.  We are all different and it is whaterver you think that would make you feel better.  I would say though that you should contact your clinic to see if they suggest you up the meds dose.
Love to you all,
Bluebell xxxxx


----------



## Laura68

hello ladies

thank you all so much for all your advice... I realy really appreciate it.  I have been on the phone to my clinic in Spain - the nurse said it was very common, in about 60% of pregnancies from DE at their clinic.  She has , as bluebell thought, upped my progesterone and told me that this shoud stop the bleeding.  She said if it had not stopped by tomorrow, to call them again.  She said not to go to hospital just yet (unless I have severe pain, which I don't - just quite strong AF pain.)  

I felt a little bit reassured, but since lying in bed for two hours, my period pains have been worse and then I went to the loo and there was a lot of blood and clots, so now I am feeling even more like it's all over... but I will hang on and see how I feel later.  DH just phoned A and E to check if that's our first port of call if we want to go, so at least we have a back up plan.

Jaydi - thanks for the note about the asprin.  I've heard that before, about stopping when bleeding, so think I will stop too for now...

Bluebell you made me laugh with your description of the phone booth smelling of wee... sure it must have been a nightmare for you at the time, but as you say, you little DD hung in there despite you bleeding so I have to have a little hope!

Jaydi hope you are doing really well today.  Our cycle buddying has become a bit of a rollercoaster.... Go away bleeding and AF cramps!  

DH has set me up with the wireless laptop in bed while he makes mince pies downstairs, so I can keep reading all the reassuring messages to Jaydi and myself while he toils.

I feel a bit better since the clots, yuk... the cramping has calmed down and I'm just trying to relax.

Thanks you all for your wonderful support.  You have given me a little hope.
xxx


----------



## Skirtgirl

Laura so sorry you are goung through this it is so hard to know what to do. As Bluebell says there isn't much you can do. I would take heart in all the positive stories on this site and the words from the clinic. Rest up and I will keep everything crossed for you.Getting a BFP is just the start isn't it.

Good for your DH though , mine wouldn't know how to make a mince pie to save his life.

Hugs to Jaydi as well glad things are calming down now.


----------



## Penelope Positive

Laura and Jaydi so sorry you girls are having such a hard first few weeks. I am sure you are both fine and its just things sorting themselves out.  

I know you will worry but try your best not to focus too much on the bleeding, just try to rest and relax as best you can.

Thinking of you both.

Pen
xx


----------



## bluebell

Night night to Laura and Jaydi and hope you have peaceful nights.
Bluebell xxxx


----------



## RSMUM

just popping in to see how laura and jaydi are doing...these first few weeks can be so tough,i was thinking it's so unfair that we have to go through all this torment on top of everything we have to get through to get the bfp when most "normal" people just carry on not really realising  they are pregnant until much later -  anyone going through fertility treatment is so acutely aware of everything - the pressure is just immense...so hope things have calmed down for you both over night...   

xxx


----------



## Skirtgirl

Hugs for Laura and Jaydi, hope you are both ok and the bleeding stops for you.


----------



## Laura68

Hi Abroadies

Thanks for all your good wishes.  I have had no more bleeding or cramping since yesterday evening, and now it's just brown spotting, so just old blood from yesterday I think.  All your posts really helped me not to immediately give up, but I do feel down about our prospects now as it was such a big bleed.  My one pregnancy symptom (needing the loo in the night) didn't even happen last night, so I'm not feeling hopeful.  I am going to try and have a scan tomorrow, or if not, will at least have a blood test as that should show me if I am still pregnant.

Sending you all lots of love especially Jaydi - hope you have had no more bleeding hon.

Laura
xx


----------



## Jaydi

Hi everyone

Thank you sooooo much for all your lovely messages.    It really means a lot.  This is a horrible time.  But good news here - no fresh bleeding for two days.

Thanks so much everyone for thinking of us.  

big hugs Laura.  Good luck for your scan this week.  I will probably wait until Saturday unless things get worse again.

Lots of love  

Jaydi xxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Hi Laura and Jaydi-
Just to say our surro J had a lot of bleeding twice - once just before 6 weeks and again later that same week. Both times they didn't know what had cause it but we did get to see a scan and then a heartbeat by going to the EPU. It is so scary and we thought it was all over as there was a lot of red blood but it did improve and thankfully and fingers crossed all is fine now. I hope this is just a scare for the both of you. Sending you hugs.  
love
Giggly
xx


----------



## Laura68

Hello Abroadies

Just to say I had a scan this morning and the emby is still in there.  Thank you...     
No heartbeat yet, but clinic said probably too early at 5 and half weeks.  They suggested I go back at 7 weeks.  I am so relieved to know it's still in there.  The sonographer pointed out the yolk sac and foetal pole, so that's one good thing.  She also said she could see an area of implantation bleeding and said I will probably have more, but not to worry.  You were all right!  Just keeping everything crossed that i get over the next hurdle.  I feel drained....!  Stayed off work today, and may do same tomorrow.  

Jaydi - hope your little ones are still behaving themselves and not bursting any more blood vessels.  

Giggly - thanks for your post.  It has been so reassuring to hear so many stories like yours.  Honestly, it makes me feel that clinics should tell you you'll probably bleed, but we all go into this thinking a bleed means the end...  The clinic I went to this morning said they see at least some bleeding in 80% of IVF cases.

Mrs Bunny - how is your lining today?  Hope it has plumped up nicely over the weekend.  

Mini me - good advice re the nits.  Have they all gone now?  

Pen - any donor updates yet?  Your ET will be so soon!  

Skitgirl - how are you?  

Hello to all you other lovely Abroadies.

A slightly less anxious, at least for now, Laura x


----------



## Skirtgirl

Laura I am so pleased you had good news, it sounds as if the 2ww is just the start of things these days!!

I am just getting more cranky and frustarted with the world. No symptoms to speak of just waiting for thurs. I am not really in a negative frame of mind but it is safe to say I have a lot of plans for friday so not hand on heart expecting a positive result.


----------



## bluebell

Phhhheeeeeeeeeeeew for Laura.  You must be exhausted with all the rollercoastering.  Let's hope you are off the rollercoaster now and it will all be calm and peaceful for you from now on.

Skirtgirl, you are dong well.  It's the 2WW hell and you are absolutely entitled to be grumpy !  

Jaydi, hope all well with you too.  

Bluebell xxxx


----------



## Jaydi

Hi Laura - that is such good news!!   Well done you.  What a time you have had.  80% is very high isn't it?  But then we want to be in the 20% that have none at all !  Big hugs x x x

Thanks everyone for all your messages they have really kept Laura and me going.

Has anyone else had this? - I've now had two people ask me if I have to go back to Athens.  These are people who have had their own children.  What exactly do they think ivf is?  It's like they don't think I'm really pregnant and the 'ivf' is somehow ongoing?  I could understand it if they were young things who have never thought about babies.  And if one more person says Early Days to me they're really see what roid rage is all about.    I could do with a few more congratulations and a few less sympathetic looks - and I haven't even mentioned the bleeding!  Thank goodness for you guys.

Skirtgirl - Good luck for Thursday.  My own experience is that you cannot tell if it has worked or not until you test.  Actually the times I thought it had then it hadn't and the times I thought it hadn't then it had!  No wonder we go bonkers by testing day.    Thinking of you.      

Mrs Bunny - Thinking of you this week   

Bluebell - lots of love

Big hugs everyone

Jaydi xxx


----------



## RSMUM

soo pleased all went well at the scan laura - jadi - i know what you mean..i've also heard weird things people have been told by doctors about ivf babies being somehow different - well, maybe i'm missing something here - but how exactly are they "different" ? except of course for the fact that they are such special little miracles  ....

love to you all...as usual, should be doing housework but....


----------



## MrsBunny

Hello

I'm a happy bunny again! My lining is now 8mm which I'm very pleased about. Thanks for all the tips. I think it might have been the hot water bottle that has helped most. And I had a bath last night - I usually have showers rather than baths although I always love baths when I have them! And DH has been lovely, making sure I'm warm, had my vitamins, pineapple juice etc.

Laura, so glad that your scan has reassured you. And it's always good to hear some statistics from people in the know. You'll be looking forward to your next scan now    Oh, and I'm really impressed with your DH making mince pies!

Jaydi, how annoying for you having people say things like that to you! IVF is a great mystery to many people. IVF Abroad must be even more mysterious! But without giving them all the gory details there's not a lot you can do to educate them. And why should you? You're pregnant, that's all they need to know. I'm glad you've got us FF's to congratulate you and feel your happiness  

Skirtgirl, sounds like the 2ww gremlins are creeping in. It's not long until Thursday now. I hope your twins manage to distract you until then. Lots of love and    

Mini-me, nice to see your post. Thanks for the advice and reassurance. I hope you are managing to relax now that you're off work. Don't take that imaginary list of housework too seriously will you!

Pen, how's the progy?

Bluebell, lovely to have you still around. Hope you're ok xxx

Hi to everyone else - Lexey, DivaB, Giggly, RSMUM, Bron, Casey and all
Mrs Bunny xxx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Oh Laura what great news for you, I am so pleased for you. I was pretty certain it was implantation bleeding but worried for you of course so thrilled to hear all is well.  

Jaydi how annoying for you, people really can be quite ignorant can’t they.  You know that we are all thrilled for you and with you every step of your nine months and looking forward to you enjoying your pregnancy.

Skirtgirl, keep the faith honey, those embies are listening!  I know it’s hard but do try and keep positive and visualise those little ones snuggling in nicely, have everything crossed for you.     

Way to go Mrs Bunny what a lovely snugly lining you have!  When is transfer day? Wishing you all the luck in the world   

No news from my donor yet, she was due Aunt Flo today but no news so hoping I will hear tomorrow – can’t let the schedule slip too much we have everyone here for Christmas! No problems with the Progynova as yet apart from a couple of headaches which I always get with it but am only on 2mg at the moment.  Thankfully the awful hot flushes I always get on down reg have gone now so feeling pretty normal at the moment just very excited about our final attempt. Really hoping this one with the aspirin, calcium tablets, prendisolone and clexane added into our mix will be our one.

Must get on, doing a lamb shank stew with winter veggies and lentils yum yum yum!

Pen
xx


----------



## Skirtgirl

Mrs Bunny so happy to hear your lining is playing ball now!!! there are so many steps in this journey aren't there?

Pen  fingers crossed for your donor, IVF is NEVER at a convienient time is it? I hope things stay on target for you for a fabby christmas.

I am not negative at the moment just detached I think. i just cant imagine another baby. On the one time it did work I could imagine myself pregnant. Maybe I should spend a couple of days doing some positive visulisation! Not got much else to do.

Do any of you have little rituals you do during cycles? 

I did 4 cycles before I found the internet so did nothing. My next 2 were with the evil beast and had me wearing a blue necklace and orange knickers the whole time. Needless to say they didn't help!!! This time nothing again.

Right off to look at some maternity clothes and plan my spring wardrobe!! Yep I will be totally crazy before OTD but will not test early!!!!!!


----------



## Laura68

Hello everyone

Skirtgirl - you made me laugh with your orange knickers and blue necklace.  What do you men the evil beast?  Did you become a devil worshipper?!?  I know what you mean about feeling detached - i think it's a way of protecting ourselves from disappointment.  Lots of people, like Zita West, swear by postive visualisation.  I can't say I have tried it, but I do try and spend ten mins a day meditating, on nothing - just basically doing breathing exercises to calm me down.

Mrs Bunny - brilliant news!  You are well on the way now.  One more thing ticked off the list.  

Jaydi, that sounds like the kind of conversations I have all the time.  "So do you have to go back to Spain?"  Er.... believe it or not, I am allowed to now be treated by the NHS!  Mrs Bunny is right though - anyone lucky enough never to have to follow this path has no idea how IVF works.  Then even people who have IVF sometimes struggle to understand how donor IVF works... I wonder if some of your friends are worried about getting too excited for you just yet because of the long journey you've had.  I second what Pen says - we are all thrilled for you.  I was so excited when you got a BFP I immediately told DH and then my best friend, and my sister, and then my Mum!  Think they thought I was insane...  Am sure your friends will be over the moon for you when you get past that first scan.  

Pen - come on donor AF!  So many things have to happen on time in this journey.  Fingers crossed you'll hear tomorrow.

Hi to Bluebell, Giggly, Lexey, DivaB, RSMum and all the other amazing ladies on this thread.

Laura


----------



## Skirtgirl

Laura I meant with the internet. Before the internet( I started tmt in 2000) I just got on with it and didn't know about testing early and sign and symptoms
orange knickers and the like!!!  I didn't even have sky in those days , no idea how I managed with just Richard and Judy and Ready Steady Cook to entertain me!


----------



## Sasha B

Laura, 

Glad to hear all is well with your little one. It must have been such a relief to see all is ok.

Sasha xxx


----------



## RSMUM

Lovely to see you posting again Sasha   xxxxx


----------



## Skirtgirl

Divab I thoought the clexane was for poor blood flow and recurrent miscarriage. I might me wrong though. I have it but also have immune issues possibly although there is a lot of controvacy around that particular issue at the moment.  I also have steroids and aspirin. I have had IVIG the past 3 times one of which worked the other 2 gave chem pregnancies. so who knows??

Hugs to you all today hope you are keeping warm, I have now got a rotton cold and it is making me miserable!!!!!


----------



## mini-me

Laura - good news re the scan, you must be so relieved.  Hope all goes more smoothly from now on.  
(Yes, the nits have gone!!     )

Jaydi - good to also hear there's no more fresh bleeding.  Good luck for Saturday.   

Mrs (Happy!) Bunny - yiphee your lining is playing ball now! You're well on your way to transfer day now.  

Pos Pen - hope your donor's af arrives soon!

Bluebell - hope you're feeling alright, I posted on the other thread to you.  Take care.  

Love,
mini-me xxx


----------



## poopy

hi girls can i join you on this thread quite a few names are familiar to me so nice to see so many of us abroadies  .
just waiting to go for a pedicure as carn't get to my toes now  .
will catch you all later.
love poopy.xxx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Hi Poopy, nice to see you again.

DivaB I sent you a PM as I didnt want to bore everyone with my meds but as skirtgirl also mentioned it will do a quick recap for those interested.

I am doing the usual Progynova 2mg then up to 6mg after a downreg injection a week or so. In addition to that and the lovely pessaries (yuck, gosh I hate them) we are now introducing:

Baby Aspirin (75mg) and Clexane both to help my poor blood flow and higher than average platelet count (sticky blood issues) mainly because despite many attempts I have not been able to get a BFP. On top of that I will also be taking Prendisolone (sp?) which is the steroids and are for the raised NK cells which we had picked up during recent testing along with calcium supplements twice a day because I am taking steroids and they strip you bod of calcium.

The only other thing I am doing is my pregnacare and brazil nuts.  Hope that help those who are interested.

Donor still not phoned in to say AF has arrive but checked with lovely Ruth today and even going to blasts (which we are praying for) we should still have plenty of time to get me home to host Christmas Day! Hope to hear something tomorrow. Flights from Birmingham are dead cheap at the moment and so are the hotels in Marbella but sure to rocket if we start getting into Christmas week.

Pen
xx


----------



## Jaydi

Hi Poopy   Welcome to Abroadies.   So lovely to have you join us.

Laura - how are you feeling today??  Great news about your scan.  

Pen - hope your donor's AF starts soon.  Each time at Ceram our donor was later than expected (4 days) but it always worked out fine and in the end we were just a couple days later going out.  It's the waiting that's the worst thing isn't it?  So much easier when you have a plan.  

Mini-me - thanks for your lovely messages.  Hope all is going well for you.

Skirtgirl - crossing everything for you this week  

Lexey - hope you're doing ok 

Sasha - lots of love xxx

Mrs Bunny - oooooodles of positive vibes for you this week such fabby news about your lining  

Thanks everyone for getting those       out for me to deal with all the thoughtless things people say.  I'm ok today but sometimes it just takes your breath away doesn't it?  Love you all  

Jaydi xxx


----------



## bluebell

Just wanted to say how pleased I am that Laura and Jaydi still have their little babes. 
It all seems very positive on here at the moment.  Let's keep it that way ! 
Good luck to Mrs Bunny, Pen Pos and anyone else I've forgotten who is cycling now !
Bluebell xxxxx


----------



## Newday

well some good news not babies though got a new job tday assistant principal at my own school so chuffed

dawn


----------



## bluebell

Well done Dawn !!
    
A fantastic Xmas prezzie for you !
Love Bloobs  xxxx


----------



## Sasha B

to you Dawn!!! Well done on being offered this new post. So pleased for you & I'm sure you'll knock their sock off. 

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Penelope Positive

What great news Dawn, congratulations  

Pen
xx


----------



## Skirtgirl

Congratulations Dawn!!!!!!

I have just heard that our 3 embies that were under observation are all in the freezer now!!
So we have 6 from day 3 2 from day 5 and 1 from day 6!!! I have never had frosties before so I am well chuffed.
Just got to hang on until tomorrow for the blood test and see what happens, I dont feel that confident but with my history why would I??


----------



## Laura68

Hello Abroadies

Congratulations, Dawn!!      
That's great news - well done.  What a great Xmas pressie - hope you rushed out to treat yourself!   Does this mean all the kids have to curtsey to you now??    

Mrs B - hope your lining is still plumping up nicely.

Pen    for donor to hurry up and get on with her bit

Jaydi - it's like being in weird limbo, this bit isn't it.  I wish I could have peak inside and see what's going on!  Not long now til your scan.  

Sasha - thank you for posting about my scan.  It's such a rollercoaster.  It's lovely to see you posting.  Is your little one getting excited about Christmas?

Hi Poopy, I remember seeing you over on the Greek threads - you were just about to go off for treatment, and look at you now!!

Skirtgirl - hope you are holding out til tomorrow!!    that's amazing news about your frosties - it must be great to have them in the freezer as a little safety net.  

DivaB - hard to know which clinic to choose isn't it.  You obviously feel well looked after at Ceram.  I know lots of people who are fans of Serum Athens too - I'm indirectly a fan, as Penny seems to work miracles - eg our Jaydi!  Maybe you should speak to Penny at Serum, to compare treatments, if you haven't already.  It feels like such a huge thing, to start all over somewhere new, but worth having all the info at your finger tips.

Lexey - hope you are well and fully recovered from your op.  How is you Dad?  Is he still in hospital?  Hope he's out for Xmas.  What are your TX plans?

Hello Bluebell, RSMum, Lesley, Giggly and all the other Abroadies.

Laura x


----------



## MrsBunny

Dawn, congratulations on the new job!    

Sasha, lovely to see you are posting, hope you are ok  

Skirtgirl - 9 frosties!    But you won't need them.... Good luck for the testing tomorrow     

Pen, hope your donor's AF starts soon or has already started. Interesting what you say about calcium, nobody has said that to me. 

Poopy, lovely to see you here! Glad your pregnancy is progressing well xx

DivaB, good luck with your decision making.

I'm playing the waiting game now, waiting for IM to call to say when transfer will be. They usually give 2-3 days notice. But we'd really like to have one clear day there before transfer day so when we get the call we could be gone within the next 24 hours! And then we'll come back the day after transfer day which will be day 5 if all goes to plan. So I'm constantly checking my mobile to see if it's still alive (it's as bad as knicker-knocker checking!). I haven't had reflexology this time because my reflexologist has just moved house so I've booked myself in for a hot stone massage and aromatherapy facial this afternoon - it was a special offer at a local holistic centre. Of course I'll have my mobile switched off so they're bound to ring then aren't they!  

Just off out for some more little Christmas shopping bits, nearly finished it all which is very unusual for me. 

Safarigirl, if you're checking in, you'll be pleased to know that I did my toenails this morning  

Love to Jaydi, Laura, Mini-me, Lexey, Lesleyj, Bluebell, Giggly, RSMUM, bron

Mrs Bunny xxx


----------



## ElleJay

Hello!

First of all I'd like to send a huge  Happy Birthday to _Bonnie_! Hope DD is allowed to spoil you today, and that the twins give you a peaceful time!

Jaydi - Good luck for your scan on Saturday - can't wait to hear all about it!

Laura - So glad that your bleeding stopped, and your scan can't be far away either!

Mini-Me - Your ticker says only 44 days to go, wow, and good luck!

Lexey - hope you're feeling better and it is great that your dad is out of hospital.

Mrs B - well done on that stonking lining! You will love the hot stone therapy, but I would really suggest you keep your moby on and explain why to the therapist, otherwise you will not relax into it enough!

Almamay - Enjoy your burgering about on Friday!

Poopy - Welcome, and congratulations!

Skirtgirl - really good luck for your test tomorrow, and it's great news about having frosties, but hopefully you won't be needing them!

Sasha - Hugest of hugs to you, and I am so glad to see that you are back on here.

DivaB - Hope you managed to make a decision on where to go for treatment soon, I know Penny in Athens is highly recommended, hugely popular and having fantastic success rates at the moment, but you do have to go with what you are comfortable with.

Pen - I hope your donor's AF arrives soon. Waiting around is such a pain!

Bloobs - Love to you, how are you doing?

Dawn - what fantastic news about your new job - well done!

Giggles - Love to you and your wonderful surro J, anymore scans coming up soon?

Bron - how're you feeling?

Casey - sorry that your FET had to be cancelled.

Many apologies for being such a slacker on here recently, life just overtook me! My news is that I get my immune blood test results on Saturday, and I'm scared they'll show something up, and scared that they won't!

Lots of love to everyone, and I'm sorry if I missed any peeps off on my list!

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## Skirtgirl

Mrs Bunny, sounds like a lovely afternoon you have planned. Hope the call comes soon and you get your flights etc sorted. You will have your embies on board in no time.

Lesley good luck for you results on saturday.

I am freezing here my heating is on the blink!!!!


----------



## Penelope Positive

Morning all,

Just popping in to let you all know our lovely donor has started her meds and we are looking at EC a week Saturday yippee!  Upping my Progynova today and scan booked for a week today so all very exciting.  Flights are a bargain from Birmingham at the moment around £50 return which is very cool. And hotels are about £50 a night so will stay out for the week.

Mrs B, did you get the call yet? Hope you enjoyed your massage.

Skirtgirl, everything crossed for you today, good luck!         

DivaB what a lovely positive post from you, you sound like you are really enjoying life at the moment which is lovely to see. Thank you for your good wishes, we too are hoping for the best Christmas present ever!

In terms of Ceram you know I am a huge fan despite having had a few failures with them. I think it is so important to feel comfortable and relaxed at your clinic and having suffered at the hands of Eugin in Barcelona who I told to go stuff themselves eventually, I truly appreciate Ruth, Dr.B and the Team even more.  So many clinics seem to be that - very clinical and yes of course it’s important that they have that air of cleanliness and professionalism but what I love about Ceram is that they seem so genuine and personally interested in both your treatment as a whole and you as a person or couple. 

I think all clinics have good and bad months, they all use very similar procedures and techniques but there are no guarantees either way.  Ceram were the ones to encourage me to get my NK cells tested and have always been super fast to respond to any questions (no matter how stupid) I have.  To me that is invaluable and I personally wouldn’t go anywhere else now. My personal opinion is that you need to be comfortable and have faith in whatever clinic you use. That’s the best guide you can have really.

Right off to pop some Podgynova. Have a lovely day ladies.

Pen
xx


----------



## three_stars

Dear Abroadies,  Hope you are all well.  Just want to say thanks to those who figured out it was my BD yesterday (forever 28 I say-  HA HA HA.   I am sure it is on FF somewhere but not sure where.
Had a lovely day with DD.  First week of twins in nursery half week.  SO DD had me to herself for about 6 hours.  SHe was excited all week about making and wrapping gifts for me and that we would go to Starbucks to celebrate with cake and hot drinks.  She was a picture of pure joy to have me open her gifts.  How did I get so lucky to have a child with such a big heart ( maybe a trait of all IVF babes) 

Lesleyj-  good luck with your test results.  I know it is a coin toss whether to wish you find nothing or something.  As something may be able to corrected.  Thinking of you from Paris.

DivaB- I am of course partial to Penny at Serum.  But I know the Dr. from Life has good credentials.   Good luck with decision.  I think change can be good if things are not happening after several tries.

Skirtgirl- good luck tomorrow.
AlmaMay- thinking of you and sent you a message.
Dawn-  great news on the job.  My adopted mom was asst principal and then finally principal until the end of her career.  SO maybe another step down the road for you
Sasha-  hope you are doing well.
Mrs Bunny - good luck to you on upcoming tx.

I hear noise from the cribs so best dash now.  Hugs to all abroadie friends.
Love,
Bonnie


----------



## crusoe

Hi all

Just a quickie as I'm at work
Just wanted to wish Bonnie a belated happy birthday   and huge congratulations to Dawn - it's about time you had some good news and hopefully this will be the start of many other good things ...

PenPositive - loads of luck to you for your next cycle. I'll be keeping everything crossed ..... and for you too Mrs Bunny        

Love to all of you on this thread.
Crusoe
xxxx


----------



## Skirtgirl

Thanks for all you kind words and support girls. I tested to day and got  

Not sure if the level is good as it is 132 but it is not all over yet!!!

Feel numb.


----------



## Laura68

Congratulations Skirtgirl!  I was hoping you'd post soon.  That level is great.  

Welcome to the next bit!

Laura x


----------



## MrsBunny

Skirtgirl, congratulations!! 

  

That level sounds good to me.

xxxx


----------



## ElleJay

Hi Everyone - 

Skirtgirl - what fantastic news - well done on your BFP! Congratulations!  

Pen - great that your donor has started up her meds, you are on your way now - really good luck for this cycle.

Bonnie - your birthday sounds lovely!  I know DD will have been thrilled to have you to herself for a little while, and you're right - she has the hugest heart and is adorable.  Please give her a hug from Wesley!

Almamay - always brilliant to chat and hear your news!

Lots of love to all the Abroadies  

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## three_stars

Skirtgirl!!!  Wahoo!!!!!!           

Congratulations!!!!         

Love,
Bonnie


----------



## Jaydi

Skirtgirl wonderful news!!    

Huge congratulations      

Your hcg sounds great  

Love Jaydi xxx


----------



## bron11

Skirtgirl congratulations, still in shock - enjoy and try and relax your next roller coaster rider is just begininning, try and enjoy it!  Hope all works out bron.

Bonnie belated happy birthday
Pen - exciting time for you also fingers crossed.
Lesleyj - hows things with you?
Dawn congratulations on your job.
Hi to everyone else, hope you are all well and looking forward to xmas.

My nursea sickness feeling still ongoing, but tablets help.  Had really bad stomach cramps last night which come and go also.  Missing my daughter and grandchildren who are in America.  She got married on Wed, and I missed that also so feeling sorry for myself a bit.  But life goes on. 

Bron xx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Yippee Skirtgirl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congratulations you little doubter you   just had a feeling about you this time. Am totally thrilled for you.  Here's wishing you an easy and enjoyable pregnancy

       

Thanks to everyone for their good wishes for our upcoming cycle. We are off a week today with my lining scan booked for next Thursday so no time for it not to be super duper snuggly lining.  Think I'll start the hootie booties right away 

Pen
xx


----------



## Pea!

Hi 

Just


----------



## Pea!

Hi just a quick note to see if I can join you wonderful ladies...I never knew this thread was here - I have been posting on the Serum, Athens thread.

I've just had 3 beautiful embryos transferred from donor eggs and sperm by the wonderful Penny at Serum = I am now day 3 into the dreaded 2ww and already driving myself insane!!

PeaXX


----------



## ElleJay

Hi!  Hope everyone has had a great (if chilly) weekend.

Skirtgirl - everything's crossed for you for your second beta tomorrow - good luck

Pea - welcome to the thread and hope you have a peaceful 2ww with a bfp at the end of it.

Jaydi - Hope you had a lovely Saturday with your friends

Almamay - Bless you! wishing that your snuffles are gone soon

I got my blood test results back from Mr S, and it turns out that my NK cells are high, and will have to have IVig plus daily 40mg steroids and 5000 units of Heparin for my next cycle.  At least I have something else to try - and he also said to have a break of a few months before I go again - we'll need that to get the IVig money together!

Lots of love to everyone

Lesley xxx


----------



## mini-me

Lesley - sounds like you got some answers from Mr S to deal with those overactive NK cells.  Good luck for tx in 2009.

mini-me
xxx


----------



## bluebell

Well done Lesley for pushing for an answer.  I really hope that it brings you success, and that you can enjoy your few months off.

Skirtgirl, good luck for your scans today.

Mrs Bunny, hope the preparations are going well.

Laura and Jaydi, hope all well with your pregnancies.

Hello to everyone else.

Love Bluebell xxxx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Thanks for all your good wishes Lexey! We are all set to travel out to Ceram on Friday, I have my scan on Thursday along with our donor so hoping all is on track for us both!

Pea welcome to the Abroadies thread, hope you are hanging in there on your 2ww!

LesleyJ good news that they have found something and that there is a new protocol for you to try. Seems a lot of us are finding raised NK cells levels and lots of people have gone on to have BFP after using steroids and heparin/clexane to treat so hope this brings good luck for you on your next cycle. Does make you think that clinics should be investigating this long before many of us go through the distress and cost of multiple cycles that would never have worked.

Mrs B what news from you?

Skirtgirl good luck with your scan today!

Pen
xxx


----------



## MrsBunny

Lesley, glad that something conclusive has been found. It's always good to try something different. Hopefully having a break will build up your strength mentally and physically for this. Lots of love xx

Pea, welcome to the thread and hope you have a good 2ww if that's possible   

Bron, sorry you are feeling low, missing your daughter and grandchildren and the wedding. It must have been difficult for you. But soon there will be an extra special reason for you to all get together - when your baby comes along  

Me, I've just had the call from IM! Transfer will be next Monday 15th. EC is Thursday and they do the PGD on Sunday. They'll be in touch before they do the PGD, but otherwise we just go for transfer on Monday. So Pen, you're going to beat me to it!
I'm so relieved we know what's going on now. I'll have been on the patches for 25 days! But they say it's ok and not to worry about that. So off to book flights and hotel - at least with a few days notice we'll have more choice of flight and they might be a bit cheaper - we'll try and go on Saturday and come back Tuesday. Of course all this means that I'll have to settle for being PUPO on Christmas Day as it's 14 days past EC and I'm not sure if I'll have the botte to test that early with a HPT.

Love to Jaydi, Mini-me, Bonnie, Lexey, Skirtgirl, Bluebell, DivaB, Laura, Crusoe, GG, and all the lovely abroadies
Mrs (happy) Bunny xxx


----------



## Pea!

Thank you all so much for your welcome to the thread - you are all so lovely....I'm in a right flap today as I've been using a hot water bottle (on warm) not hot for last couple of days and now been told I really shouldn't have - I'm really worried about my wee ones and that I might have messed it all up - ARGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHH! Why do I do these things? I didn't think - I was just conscious that my tummy was cold.............I've obv stopped now but am so worried - has anybody else done anything like me


----------



## Penelope Positive

Pea try not to worry, a warm one shouldn't have done any damage its only really if you are putting direct heat on so if you were cold anyway the warm one should have just brought you to normal body temperature. Stressing about it is more likely to do harm than a warm tummy so try to relax. 

Mrs Bunny so thrilled to read your update. Amazed that I am beating you to going but only that as our EC is due on Saturday and we are hoping to get to blasts so my ET should be around the Wednesday/Thursday.  Have everything crossed for you for this attempt.   

Pen
xx


----------



## Laura68

Morning Abroadies

Wow lots of great news on here today.

Pea - welcome to Abroadies and congrats on being PUPO, with 3 embies!!  Don't worry too much about the hottie - it's true you're not supposed to do anything to raise your base temp, but I doubt the hot water bottle will have done any harm.  I think hot baths are meant to be avoided, but that's also because of water pressure.  Good luck for the rest of the 2ww.

Lesley - I am so pleased your clinic have been able to give you an answer.  You must have mixed feelings today - Pen's right, it does make you wonder why clinics don't do these tests as standard, or at least after a couple of BFNs.  The good news is, you know your next cycle will be different, and you will have your best chance yet of success.  That's a lovely, positive way to go into the New Year!  I hope you're feeling OK about it all as the news sinks in.

Mrs Bunny - that's brilliant news about your ET!!  It will be difficult to know whether to test on Xmas Day or not... If I were you I'd stay away from those HPTs - look what happened to me!  Great news that you can now get on and book flights.  Good luck with all the last bits of organisation.

Bluebell - how are you doing?  Hope you are recovered and that your little one is getting excited about Xmas.

Pen - great news for you too!  Hope you get some nice winter sun while you wait for your embies to do their thing at Ceram.  Huge good luck for lining scan and travels.  

Jaydi - how are you hon?  Hope you're feeling rested.

Skirt Girl - are you hanging on in there or gone 2ww mad yet?

Hello to Lexey, Bron, Alma May, Mini Me, DivaB, Bonnie and all the other Abroadies.

Laura xx


----------



## shadowseeker

Hi Girls - Firstly, sorry i haven't been on for a while but just needed a little break.

Skintgirl -     hope you are taking things easy.

Lesley - Hope you got your results back and that they are what you needed to see.

Bonnie -  Sorry its late but hope you had a great birthday.

Lexey - hope all is ok with you.

Love and    to everyone else

San xx


----------



## three_stars

Hi ladies.  Greetings from freezing cold Paris.  BRRRRRR   

San- Thanks for bd wishes ( and to other FF as well) even if late.  Nice to see you back with us.  I hope plans are in the works for your hysterscopy.

Lesleyj - I am glad you got your results back and persisted but at same time angry for you that you did not have these tests ages ago.  I am a bit ice brain today rather then usual fog brain but does the tx prescribed means taking much higher levels of steroids then in the past?   I know so many of the clinics that do not really test for immune issues feel that the steroids, heparin etc would all ready cover all bases more or less but I think it is better to test for this things if possible and know for sure what you are dealing with.    Sorry for you two that you have to wait now to save up for the blood IVig tx but maybe the break over the holidays will be welcome.  

Good luck Pen and Mrs Bunny for upcoming ET

Pea - welcome and do not stress to much about the hot water bottle.  Heavy sunbathing in Greece in high summer is to  be avoided.  warming your self from frozen to less frozen is unlikely to have been a problem   ( I thought avoiding the hot baths was also to avoid any possible infection??  just a note on that)

skirtgirl- wishing you good result today on your test.

Love to all abroadies not mentioned today.
Bonnie


----------



## safarigirl

lesleyj i am glad you have got some answers from our guru *******!  Its annoying i am sure to find this out only now, but at least you have a plan for your next treatment, and a breather until then .... 

congratulatiaons to all those who have bfp's - i have been off this thread for awhile, so i am probably not that familiar a name - but i used to be!!!!!!!

hello to all my other abroadies ....


----------



## Sasha B

Hi everyone,

Just thought I'd post to say that like Dawn, I have had a promotion and have been offered the post of nursery manager at Bella's nursery! I am not sure about further tx next year as my mum's health is not good and I my parents feel like they can't support me emotionally through another cycle. I can understand their point of view and feel like I need more time to heal from my miscarriage. I still have a deep desire to have another child and have not decided to closed the tx door altogether. 

I want to sat thank you to all of you. You have been such caring and supportive friends. I will always be around to provide support & advice on FF but may not be posting as much I have done previously. 

Much love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Laura68

Sasha  Huge congratulations on your job promotion.     
That's fantastic news to get just before Xmas.  Well deserved!    And how lovely that it is Bella's nursery, so you can be with your little one while you work.  It has been a very tough few months for you, and I really admire your strength and grace in dealing with everything.  Sorry to hear your Mum is not in good health.  Whatever you decide to do next year, the Abroadies will be here for you! xx

Safari girl - you are a legend on the Abroadies thread, and not easily forgotten!

Hi San welcome back to the thread, and congratulations on making the decision to have your next tx at Serum.  I hear great things about Penny all the time and know you will be well looked after.

Bonnie - it's freezing here too!!!  Except London's not quite as pretty as Paris...

love to everyone else.

Laura xx


----------



## Pea!

hey ladies - just to let you all know that - Phew stopped stressing so much - went for acupunture this aft and my acupuncturist is one of Zita Wests recruits and she says it's fine with my tummy as it is so cold and I wasn't putting hot water in it just warm. I've said I won't be doing it again and from now on will be wearing a vest and tucking my knickers into my bra to keep warm!

Had a few twinges today so hopefully that's the wee ones bedding in - either that or they're jumping up and down thinking 'thank god she's turned that bloody heat off!' ha ha ha!

thanks so much for your msg's. I'm just trying to get to grips with this board and where everybodies at - so will start doing personals sometime soon

thanks again

peaXX


----------



## three_stars

Hi Safarigirl!!  Hope you and DD are well and all looking forward to xmas.  I still have not gotten round to answering my emails... sorry about that.
Congrats Sasha.  Nice to have a job you like and a promotion all right before xmas too!
Love,
Bonnie


----------



## bron11

Hi to everyone,
Sasha - hope your mum feels better and take as much time as you need.
Pea  - your comments about the heat annoying the little one's made me laugh.  Hopefully this is a good sign.
Lexey
Lesley - one more step forward, pleased for you.

Pen, Ms Bunny - good luck for forthcoming treatment, fingers crossed.

Skirtgirl - how did your scan go.

Hi to everyone else I missed, hope you are all well.  Bron xx


----------



## ElleJay

Hi everyone - 

Sasha - I am so happy for you getting your well deserved promotion, and can really understand your need to have more time to heal after your miscarriage.  You have been through so much lately.  But gosh I will miss you - hugest of hugs to you and Bella.  

Mrs Bunny - I will be thinking of you next Monday when your embies go back into their home for the next nine months.

Pen - it looks like you're in line too for hopefully the best Christmas present ever, I will make a wish for you and Mrs Bunny on my special star as it worked for someone else recently!

Bonnie - Hello my chilly chum!  I'm surprisingly not angry as too resigned to everything always failing to get angry any more.  And it's only the USA that is so well up on all this immune stuff - there are still only five places in the whole of the UK to get these tests done, and probably the same in the rest of Europe.  It will become mainstream I'm sure, but it's not there yet.  And I still have a problem as the steroids and IVig only took my NK level down to 18% and 19% - and the general thinking is that it should be below 15% for pregnancy to happen, but I suppose my starting level of 30% is super high......

Pea - Bit worried at the size of your knickers if you are planning on tucking them into your bra!  Glad that you have had your mind put at rest over the hottie bottie use - as Bonnie said, it's the core temperature that you don't want to rise, not the outside surface of the skin.  

Laura - Hope you are feeling well - are you off for a scan soon?  

Jaydi - love to you, and talk to you soon.

Bron - so sorry you missed your daughter's wedding due to the nausea, that's rotten.  Hope she'll be home with lovely photos to show you soon. 

Lexey - I agree - roll on New Year!

Safarigirl - you don't ever get forgotten that easily - I always love to see your posts!

Skirtgirl - hope the second beta test gave a good result today.

Mini-Me - it must be a huge relief that your GD won't be needing injectable insulin, and I hope it goes away soon once your little one is here.  

San - nice to see you back, can completely understand the need for a break. love to Steve too.

Got to go, the nice neighbours have invited us over for a chat (about the nasty neighbour who's dumped a car in the middle of our courtyard), and I then get to play with their two labradors as well.......life's not all bad!

Lots of love

Lesley xxx


----------



## RSMUM

just popped in to see how you are all doing - sorry i can't post at the mo - but thinking of you all

D xxxxx


----------



## Skirtgirl

Oh my goodness what a busy weekend!!!

Hi Pea and welcome, hope the 2ww is not driving you mad and that your little ones are all snuggling down for the next 9 months.

Sasha, congratulations on your promotion!!!

Mrs Bunny, good luck for the transfer on monday. It will be nice to have a few days away just before christmas. Is it any warmer over there?

Lesley I am glad you have some thing positive from your results. At least next time tou will be able to do something a bit different and hopefully get your BFP. 

Pen I hope your lining is thickening up, are you using plenty of hot water bottles?

I have just had the call from the dr secretary whoforgot to ring us back this afternoon!! and she said she doesn't know the exact results but they were looking good for my second beta today!! I am slightly more positive but would like to see the numbers in black and white first!!!

Hi to everyone else and sorry for not  mentioning you all will catch up again soon I promise.


----------



## RSMUM

Can't believe you just got a call - she forgot to call you?!!!!??     

take care and hope your numbers are great tomorrow

D X


----------



## cat68

Wow a lot has happened since I last posted! 

Congrats to Jaydi, Laura and Skirtgirl on your bfp's. Hope everything is going well. I love good news, whose next? 

Hello to Deb,Skirtgirl,Lesley,Bron,Bonnie,Pea,Lexey,Laura,Sasha,Safarigirl,San,Pen,Jaydi, Diva,Mini Me,Mrs Bunny,Crusoe and Dawn and anyone else I've missed.!! 

It's been quite a while since I posted on FF and it's like being new again. I felt I needed time away to get over the recent disappointments I had through having tx in Poland. It's hard isn't it?  But I feel that I'm ready to embark on the next chapter of IVF.

I have just booked my flight to Poland for my second FET. I fly out on the 9th Jan. I've booked a really nice hotel in the old town in Warsaw and the rooms look so delightful and quirky. Anyone that doesn't know I had a ICSI in June which resulted in an early miscarriage and FET in Aug which again resulted in m/c sadly. 

I have 2 embies left at the Invimed clinic which I think are 5 and 6 celled ones. Third time lucky perhaps( I hope)  

I will catch up with all the posts but at the moment it's a bit daunting as there are so many!!!

Love to you all
Cat xx


----------



## Jaydi

Hi Abroadies 

Lots of birthdays I hear - Happy Birthday to Bonnie, Safarigirl and Rsmum !    

Bonnie - so thrilled to hear about DD getting all excited about your birthday and wrapping presents for you.  She is such a star isn't she?  Keep warm with your family.

Jules - hope all is going well for you

Larkles not long until your hols!  So exciting.  Did you see Joanna Lumley in Lapland in search of the Northern Lights?  Wow I hope you get to see them.

Pen - Bon Voyage on Friday - will be thinking of you and crossing everything.  Good luck for your scan on Thursday.      

Skirtgirl - great news about your beta results today - how crazy they didn't call you.   You should be able to see the heartbeat at 6 weeks 3 days - 80% chance or something like that.  

Mrs Bunny - good luck!  So glad you have got your date to go now   I'm thinking of you every day.  I hope you get lots of gorgeous eggs on Thursday and I will be crossing everything for you for the whole week and beyond.      

WWAV - hope all is going well for you x

Sasha - congratulations!  Your promotion is great news well done.  I hope your mum's health improves and next year is your year for sure.

Lesley - Thanks for you message yes we did have a good time with our friends on Saturday - they have a bonkers sense of humour which somehow kept us sane on a very mad day . We were very grateful.  
Well done getting your tests done.  Especially after the spinny thingy broke and you had to go twice.  I find it amazing they can do this NK cells test and know just how much meds you need.  I feel sooooo hopeful for you in 2009 and I will be the first to buy those cute little santa and reindeer outfits for your babies - I don't care how embarrassed you feel.  

Almamay - sending you ooodles of love x x x

DivaB - it is so hard deciding on which clinic - you sound like me in the summer.  I felt in limbo for ages.  You have to do what you feel best so you can feel confident - it's a tough one - no one can decide for you.  But once you decide then put your all into it - sitting on the fence is the most painful bit.  

Mini-me - only a few weeks to go now until you are holding your son in your arms 

Lexey - hope all is good with you

Bluebell - hope you are doing ok.  I've been thinking of you. x  

Pea - welcome to Abroadies - hope you are staying sane in the 2ww.  Sorry you had the flap about the hot water bottle.  My EPU recommends a hotwater bottle if you have bleeding and mild AF pain in early pregnancy so it sounds a bit mixed advice doesn't it?  I know Zita West is dead against it.  I'm certain you have done no harm and were just listening to your body and what it wanted.  i think they should put more store by what women instinctively feel they want.  I don't have hot baths but that's easy because our boiler is pathetic this time of year.  It's a shame as I'd love to wallow for hours.  I think you don't have baths or sex in the 2ww because of the risk of infection. 

Bron - so sorry you have been feeling so ill and that you are missing your daughter and family.  I bet you are feeling exhausted with the sickness so it's no wonder you feel extra down.  Hang in there.  

Dawn - great news about your new job - that's so good. Well done you

Laura - I hope your 7 week scan goes well this week.  I know it's hard for you going for the scans - hang in there we are all with you we know it is extra tough for you.  

Poopy - have you had your fancy scan done yet?  Must be amazing to see.

Giggly - hope all is going well for you all - thinking of you  

Crusoe - how are your plans coming on?  Do you have a date for bringing your son home? 

San & Steve - hope all is coming together for you

Cat - it's good to hear from you.  I hope all goes brilliantly for you in the new year.  

This is a monster post and I'm sorry I haven't posted for a while.  I've had lots of m/s already but not vomity yet.  I'm told the steroids dampen it so I dread to think how it would be without.  I'm someone who get car sick going round the block so I'm not surprised at all. I'm very very lucky not to be working - last time it was hell.

Well we have been on a horrible rollercoaster for the past few days but I will say right away that we had a scan this morning and there is one heartbeat and is the right size for 7 weeks so that's good news.  I'm just a bit numb after all we've been through.  We went for our first scan on Saturday and had the devastating news that there were no embies on board at all and had the 'sorry it's bad news' talk.  Horrible horrible horrible.  My mind was spinning and I wanted to know why I felt so sick with m/c.  Could I really have imagined I was pregnant  .  It was 'a mystery' and 'maybe an ectopic'.  Then the consultant looked again for an ectopic- this time with a cushion to tip my pelvis.  It went on for ages and ages and the nurse was looking at us all sympathetically and DH was squeezing my arm.  I couldn't bear to look at him and was willing the screen to change.  Then suddenly he found them!  Twins!  There were two good sacs and one clear heartbeat and what looked like another embie but slightly smaller and couldn't make out the heart.  It was only 6 weeks 3 days so that seemed ok and the heart should show on the next scan.  My betas had indicated twins and my m/s.  So we left there in a daze hardly able to take it all in.  It had been a very traumatic time.  Then yesterday I woke to a heavy bleed and clots which was just terrifying.  We managed to get to the EPC this morning and the good news is that the one strong heartbeat is still there.  The other sac is still a good shape but she couldn't make out any heart and thinks it would show by now 6 weeks 6 days.  I guess she does this everyday and knows her stuff.  So we are relieved about bubs 1 but feeling sad too.  After 3 weeks of thinking it might be twins you still feel the lose don't you?  I know a few of you have been through the disappearing twin syndrome and it's quite a confusing time.  We walked out of the hospital and straight into a double buggy with twins.  You don't realise you have imagined that life in such a short time but you do.  

I'm praying that I have no more bleeding and nothing heavy.  It's such a shocker when it happens and it's hard to relax right now.  I'm worried the small embryo will affect the strong one.

Have to go for another scan in a couple of weeks.  Sooner if I have more bleeding.  It's another 2ww!  But all in all it's wonderful we have a strong little chap in there looking good for 7 weeks.

So that's me!

Hope you're all doing well.  We're all on our rollercoasters aren't we?

I thought the nurses were great at the EPU but know nothing about ivf and certainly not about going abroad or immune stuff.  They asked all about Athens like it was a really extreme thing to do.  Apparently more people are talking to them about NK Cells these days but they didn't know what it was and obviously hadn't been to research it.  How hard can it be?  I did it!

Big hugs to you all.  You are keeping me sane just knowing you all get this 

Love Jaydi xxx


----------



## Laura68

Oh gosh Jaydi, what a rotten time you've had, especially after the shock of your first scan on Saturday.  I'm so glad you have a bean with a good strong heartbeat pounding away in there, and so sorry taht the other little one isn't growing as fast.  Is there still a chance it might catch up?  Not all heartbeats develop by now, so I guess you never know.  Of course you absolutely feel the loss of one embie, especially after all you've been through to get here, and also because your betas were so high.  As you say, you very quickly get your head around the prospect of twins.  Sendig you massive     and hoping this whole thing gets easier for you all now. 

Cat welcome back! It's great to see you posting again.  You'll find a few new names here, but mainly we're all still the same!  So glad you took a break from FF, very healthy, and a good way to clear your head and recover from your miscarriage.  Wishing you lots of luck for your next round of TX.    

Hello to everyone else, sorry for the short post.

Laura


----------



## ElleJay

Jaydi - Hugest of cyber hugs to you   I am so sorry you are going through this, and very sad about twinnie two - I know that twinnie one is still in there growing well, which must be a relief, but I so wish it was all good news for you.  Hope everything settles down and you sail through the next eight months.  

Skirtgirl - can't believe a receptionist could forget to call with something as important as a beta result - hope you have heard the exact number today.

Cat - welcome back to the treatment rollercoaster, the 9th Jan will be here before you know it.  Good luck.

Lots of love

Lesley xxx


----------



## MrsBunny

Jaydi, what a rollercoaster you are still on. It's great that you have seen one little heartbeat and hopefully the other one is there too. It's frustrating for you not knowing one way or another. I'm sure the little one won't affect the strong one, don't worry about that, he sounds like a tough one to me. 
Your experience on Saturday sounds terrible. I'm glad that you had your lovely friends to cheer you up afterwards. Big hugs to you and hoping that the next 2ww results in the same sort of outcome as your main one did    

Cat, good to hear from you, glad that you have a plan to go for your frosties.  

Happy Birthday to the two lovely abroadie star ladies - Safarigirl and RSMUM       
Hope you both had and have great days with your families xxxxx

Skirtgirl, hope your beta result is lovely and high 

Pen, good luck for your scan on Thursday - I'll be thinking of you     

Sasha, excellent news about your new post! Well done. Of course you still have the desire for another child but it's great that you've got the job to concentrate on while you have a little break from tx xx

 to all the lovely Abroadies
Mrs Bunny xxx


----------



## cat68

Hi Ladies,

Thanks for the warm welcome back. You really know how to make someone all glowy!!!! 

Happy belated birthday to Bonnie, Safarigirl and Deb  

Jaydi- I'm so very pleased that you saw your beanie on the scan finally! It must have been touch and go, with you and Dh having to sweat it out!!!  It must be quite bittersweet as your other embie didn't make it. Sorry to haer that. Wishing you a peaceful and uneventful rest of pg, and hope that the bleeding has abated.

Lexey- You are so sweet with your kind words. How's it going hun, anymore tx planned?

Laura- I bet that you can't wait for your next scan. Wishing you all the best for it. You give me hope that it can happen again for me as we are the same age.

Dawn- Sorry to hear that your NK cells are raised. Hopefully the IVig,steriods and heparin will lower them and when you come to have your next tx it will be a BFP. You so deserve it

Mrs Bunny- Good luck with your ET at IM on the 15th. Will you be testing on xmas day or leaving it till later on? How exciting and hope that you get that BFP.

Love and Hugs
Cat xx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Evening ladies,

So much to catch up on.

Firstly, Jaydi so sorry to read your post and hear about the possible lost of your second embie.  I hope that it may still come through. What a rough ride you are having at the moment. Hope you are hanging in there ok.   

SafariGirl how lovely to see you posting yesterday. You will never ever be forgotten on here you have seen us all on our journeys over the years. Happy Birthday to you and Bonnie and RSMUM this week.   

Cat lovely to see you posting too, hope you are doing well.  

Mrs Bunny, not long now my cycle bud. Hope you are all set and ready to go, thinking of you every day.  

Sasha congratulations on your promotion, well done! Sorry to hear about your Mum it must be a really hard time for you and your family.   

Hello to all the other lovely abroadies and thank you to everyone for their kind wishes and thoughts as we head towards our last attempt. We are feeling really up beat about this one   , especially having re-read Dr. B’s book again. We are now totally convinced the change in protocol is going to work and we will get our BFP. Will of course come crashing down to earth heartbroken if things don’t work but they don’t call me Penny Positive for nothing and I am determined to be really upbeat and positive about this cycle  

Catch up soon.

Love and hugs
Pen
xx


----------



## Skirtgirl

Jaydi, what an absolute nightmare for you, I cant even begin to imagine how you must have felt this weekend. Reassuring at least to see one strong little heart beat. I pray that the bleeding settles down for you.

Pen nice to hear you so upbeat, there are always ups and downs on this rollercoaster and you just have to roll with the punches dont you think? I am hoping all goes well for you and that you are back on here posting a bfp around christmas time!!!


----------



## three_stars

First of all Happy birthday wishes that I must have missed for dear FF Safarigirl and RSMUM!!!!  I hope you had nice celebrations with your little ones blowing out all those mega number of candles for you like I did    

Jaydi- You poor dear!!  What a trip.  Well I have often said that getting to BFP ids just a step over one hurdle with many more others ahead.  I am sorry that the person doing the scan was not more competent... he should have not announced neg news to you before he was certain.  MOst of us doing IVF know that scans that early can easily miss a heartbeat.  It often just depends on the skill of the doctor and the quality of his machine he is doing the scan with. I do hope that is the case for the second embie even though after the bleed you have lost hope of it.. But you never know.  Try not to think of it for 2 ww until next scan.  big hugs to you are in order      

ANd thanks for that mega post as we all got a good update of everyone I think ( was that for Cat's beneift??    )


I am being called to bed ...  
by my little DD!!!!    

Love,

B


----------



## RSMUM

Ha Bonnie - I've got another few hours until I'm the official birthday girl - Safarigirl - when was yours?
I keep trying to put DD to bed but the computer/phone/dishwasher/washing machine/filthy house keeps calling me....


----------



## Skirtgirl

Lexey sorry about your dad , hope he is showing some signs of getting better tomorrow. You did make me laugh with your story though! sorry. Dont forget to get dressed properly next time you go in!


----------



## RSMUM

Lexey - so sorry to hear about your dad - sorry to hear about the no knickers incident  - but at least it must have given him a laugh    - so hope things improve

Jaydi - I can't get over your story - what a time you have had - really wishing this is it for the dramas now eh? let's bring on a smooth, easy, happy and blooming next few months eh? best of luck hun..

sending loads of fairy dust to you all -     

thanks for all the lovely birthday wishes..  

better get myself sorted 

D xx


----------



## ElleJay

Hi!

Safarigirl - can't believe I missed out saying happy birthday to you two days ago - belated best wishes and I hope you had a lovely day.  

RSMum - Happy birthday!   Do you have some wonderful treats planned for today?

Lexey - so sorry to hear that your Dad is back in hospital, I hope they get him sorted out soon.  Did have to laugh about your wardrobe malfunction though - hopefully the hole in the joggers wasn't very large?

Love to everyone

Lesley xxx


----------



## Skirtgirl

RSMUM  , what do you have planned for the day?


----------



## bluebell

Happy Birthday RSMUM !!  Have a fabby time with your lovely family.
Bluebell xxxxx


----------



## Laura68

Lexey - oh my god are you trying to give your dad a heart attack!!  So sorry to hear he's been ill again - it's such a shock to the system, but like everyone else, you did make me laugh with your holey jogging bottoms!  I hope your Dad is on the mend now and out again by Xmas.

Pen - great to see you sounding so upbeat.  I definitely think it's good to go into a cycle feeling optimistic, and this time, you should feel positive - a new protocol could and should be the thing that makes the difference.  Here's hoping    

Jaydi - hope you are still resting up and feeling OK.   

Good luck to Pen and Mrs Bunny for their ETs.... PUPO for Xmas!!

Skirtgirl - how are you?  Has your news sunk in yet?

Pea how are you feeling.    yet??

Happy birthday to RS Mum and Safari Girl.

Cat - there's always hope even for us birds of 40!!  Your next tx will be here before you know it.    

Hello to everyone else. Sorry for brief personals.

I have finally booked my next scan for Monday.  I will be 7 and a half weeks then, so it will be make or break.  I have been getting myself in a right state about it - to the point where it has taken me over a week to pluck up the courage to actually book the appointment.   I am so scared of going, it's like I've got a mental block about it.  It brings back all the awful memories of the 12 weeks scan we had last time when we found there was a problem.  I keep imagining myself sitting there waiting to go in, then trying not to look at the sonographer's face when she does the scan, then getting whatever the news is.... I am just terrified!  I know I have to do it, but honestly, if there was any way at all I could avoid it I would.  Heaven knows what would happen if I ever got to a 12 week scan again!

Anyway, I will just have to get over it and get on with it!!

Love to you all.

Laura xx


----------



## Skirtgirl

Laura well done for booking your scan. I am sure all will be well for you but can understand how you feel

When I got my first bfp it was such a rush, dh has a photo of me with this huge silly grin on my face taken just after the phone call. This time I dont feel the same at all,I feel kind of cheated out of the rush IYKWIM. I think the day of my first bfp was the second best day of my life!!!  I guess this time I know a lot more about the risks of early miscarriage and just cant go there and let myself believe. It has nothing to do with not wanting to be pregnant because I sooo want this little one to stick around. Does this sound odd?  I guess as well it is not something we can talk about much at home as obviously we haven't told the children yet and they are around most of the time. I will feel better I think once it is all out in the open after 12 weeks.


----------



## bron11

Jaydi and hubie - total emotional times for you, hopefully things will remain positive, and it is normal to grieve for your loss.  Look after yourselves.

Lexey - trying to be a parent is hard and having to cope with illnesses of our parents is just as hard, remember to take time out for yourself.  Your text did make me laugh though, keep them coming.

Laura totally understand where you are coming from, despite being 4 months i still analyse every twinge, movement or lack of them and dread every appointment with midwife, hosp.  I suppose this will remain until baby born and everything is ok.

HAPPY BIRTHDAY OR BELATED TO THOSE WHO HAVE GAINED ANOTHER YEAR!

Bunny good luck again

Pen keep being positive.

Hi to everyone else I missed, keep well Bron xx


----------



## ElleJay

Laura - Well done with organising your scan - can't wait for you to be posting excited news after you see your littlie's heartbeat on Monday - everything is crossed for you.

Lots of love

Lesley xxx


----------



## Sasha B

Happy Birthday RSMUM!

Happy Belated Birthday to Safarigirl.

Lexey, hope your dad improves. It is so hard to see those you love unwell.

Jaydi, my love it such such a roller coaster. I can understand your grief for your lost twin. So glad to hear there is one healthy heartbeat. 

Cat, thanks for your txt the other day. Fab news that you are having FET in January. Maybe we can talk before then.

Blubell, my lovely, I hope I didn't offend you or was insensitive to you in my PM the other day, Looking forward to meeting up soon.

Laura, hope all goes well with your scan.

Bonnie, will drop you a line on ** one day. Hope you and your three are well.

Love to everyone.

Sasha xxx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Afternoon all  

Lexey sorry to hear about your Dad, hope he is doing better today. Gosh you made me laugh with your no knickers story though, how wonderful you can keep your sense of humour when things are so tough. Hang in there!

RSMum hope you had a lovely day yesterday  

Laura68 Many thanks for your good wishes for our upcoming cycle. Try not to worry about your scan (gosh how easy to say and hard to do) I am sure all will be well for you. It must be a worrying time for you both but it’s a totally new pregnancy this time so fingers firmly crossed all will be perfectly fine.  

Jaydi hope you are doing OK today too, still thinking about you at what must be a really hard time for you all.

Bron nice to see you posting, gosh cannot believe you are 4 months already, where has that time gone! Hoping for a continued safe journey for you and the little one.

Mrs Bunny hope you are doing well sweetie, not long now.

Had my scan today and my lining is a miserable 5.4 at the moment which is way off, but I am always a later developer so not too worried.  We still potentially have a week until transfer and Ruth has upped my meds to 8mg instead of 6 which normally does the trick.  Having another scan with Dr. B on EC day as we leave tomorrow for sunny Marbella.

Need to sit with a hottie bottle for the next few days and read up on all those other tips I saw recently. Exercise I think was recommended, perhaps I could go for a   with my hwb tied to my waist  

News from the donor is that all is developing well. We don’t have a confirmed day for collection as yet but all is on track and she is in for another scan today so everything crossed for the bumper crop we desperately want so that we have a good chance of getting to blasts. Original plan was for Saturday or Sunday so not long now.

Will try to keep in touch but not sure the hotel we are in has got a wireless network. Will have to hunt down a PC there and fight with the Spanish keyboards!

Love to all the lovely abroadies, post again soon.

Pen
xx


----------



## ElleJay

Hi Pen - really good luck with this cycle, glad that your donor is doing well, and I hope your lining plumps out nicely over the next week.  Are you taking a Selenium supplement as I have always had a better lining when I take these?  I got my first triple line on the last two cycles and I'm positive it was because of these.  Selenium Activ is the one I had.

Lots of love

Lesley xxx


----------



## Skirtgirl

Pen that lining doesn't sound too bad with a week to go? I was recommended to eat loads of iron and vit c foods with plenty of vitamin A and other antioxidents, I think I found a list on the IM thread!!! And strap that hot water bottle about your tummy at all times.
It is good news that the donor is doing well. I am sure santa will have a liitle treat for yopu this year!!!
Have a nice time in Marbella.


----------



## MrsBunny

Lexey, sorry to hear your Dad's in hospital again - funny about the hole in the joggers, and no undies on either! Lots of love to you and I really appreciate your good luck messages  

Laura, well done for arranging your scan, I'm sure that after it you'll be relieved and posting good news on here  

Skirtgirl, you probably feel different about this pregnancy because you have your twins to think about too. Remember last time when it was just you and DH? It must have been easy to get very excited about it all, having no distractions. And obviously you're worried about any problems that might crop up as there's been a lot of this going on lately on the boards. I hope you and DH manage to talk about it.  

Pen!! It's your time now, already! Your lining's bound to be better in a few days, just keep that hot water bottle around, I'm sure that's what made the difference with me. Lesley's right about the selenium but if you're already having pineapple juice and brazil nuts you'll be getting some of this already. Brightly coloured foods and green leafy veg are good, I remember eating loads of kale before my 2nd scan! But I know that once you get to Spain, they aren't big on veg in the restaurants. The odd glass of red wine is good too  
Anyway, wishing you loads and loads of luck for the coming week. I'll be thinking of you lots and hoping that you get plenty of eggs and some lovely blasts to bring home. Please say hi to Ruth for me. Where are you staying? If you don't manage to post while you're away, don't worry, you need to concentrate on yourself.
                        

  

        

Lots of love to all
Mrs Bunny xxxxx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Just getting ready to go to the airport but wanted to just check in and say a massive thank you for all of your good wishes.  We are really excited about this try (although not the sticking needles in my belly bit!) and are going with tons of positive energy from you all as well as our own.

Special thanks to Mrs Bunny you sweetheart I wish you back the very very best of luck     for your own transfer next week.  

Our EC is confirmed for tomorrow so everything is bang on schedule for once which is lovely.

Have upped my milk intake along with the hot water bottles and indeed may treat myself to a glass of red later - it would be rude not to in Spain - also checked that Pregnacare have Selenium in which they do so this plus my daily munching on brazil notes should all hopefully help.

Thanks again everyone! Fingers crossed - Spain here we come.

Pen
xxx


----------



## Skirtgirl

Lexey I hope you dad is doing ok?

Pen  How exciting!!!! good luck with the whole trip, I hope you are back safe and sound soon with your embies on board!! I am sure with all you have been doing that lining is nice a thick now.

We have just had our first scan and saw a tiny little sac!!! measuring 5.1 weeks!!! Just got to hang on now and hopefully we will get to see a heartbeat next week!!!


----------



## bron11

Pen good luck, enjoy the red.
Skirtgirl - fantistaic news, feeling a bit more relaxed?
Lexey keep the thread going is makes me laugh!!

have a nice weekend everyone. Bron xx


----------



## ElleJay

Pen - Happy landings! Hope EC and transfer go really smoothly for you - good luck!

Skirtgirl - so pleased that your scan went well today and your embie is measuring spot on - roll on next week for seeing the heartbeat!

Lexey - try playing a little hard to get with the dishy Dr - wear more clothes not less - add some mystery as he's used to seeing people with their backsides hanging out of those lovely green gowns!

Lots of love to everyone

Lesley xxx


----------



## bluebell

Just popped in to wish Mrs Bunny and Pen Pos all the very best.  Go for it girls and here's to two big fat bumper crops of blasties !!
Bluebell xxx


----------



## Jaydi

Hi Abroadies

Just popped on to wish Mrs Bunny good luck in Barcelona!!  Bon Voyage   - we have absolutely everything crossed for you              

Pen - hope all is going well in Marbella.  Sending you lots of positive vibes              

Skirtgirl - great news about your scan. Wonderful.  

Lexey - hope your dad is ok  

Laura - big hugs to you arranging your scan.   We really understand how much courage you have.  Keep going you're doing brilliantly.  

Thanks everyone for your lovely messages - I'm doing ok today.  I still have m/s so I'm trusting that's a good sign - funny what we're pleased about in this game  

Love to all  

Jaydi xxx


----------



## MrsBunny

Hello all

Just popping on to say thanks for all the good wishes, it really does help to have such great support  

Nearly ready now for an early start tomorrow. We usually like to remain internet free when we go away so I'll update you once we're back on Tuesday.

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend 
                    


Mrs Bunny xxxx


----------



## Skirtgirl

Good Luck Mrs Bunny hope all goes well over the weekend and you are back soon with your embies on board.


----------



## RSMUM

OOh tons of luck to you Mrs B 'n Pen ...will be thinking of you both over the weekend


----------



## ElleJay

Mrs Bunny - Hope you get to see this before you go - really good luck, looking forward to hearing from you next week with your embies on board!

Lesley xxx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Hi everyone!

Just a quick one from the pc in reception at Princess Playa.

Fab news is that my lining is now 8.7 up from the 5.4 on Thursday which is fab news so thank you for all your support and suggestions. Seems one or other of them really worked, possibly the increase in milky drinks or the upped progynova, either way all looking great.

EC went fantastically well so we now just have an overnight wait to see how many fertilize. Fingers very tightly crossed.

It was so lovely seeing all the positive vibes and good wishes on the board for us this evening, thank you all so much, we are really grateful for all your support and will do our very best to bring home some embies nice and safe.

Bye for now

Pen
xxx


----------



## bluebell

Great news Pen,
All the best for a fabby ET with a bumper crop and those blasties you are waiting for !

Thinking of you too Mrs Bunny.

Bluebell xxxx


----------



## Laura68

Just popping in to wish Mrs B and Pen the greatest of luck with their trips.    

Fab news about your lining Pen.  Fingers crossed for lots of fertilization today!

Love to everyone else.

Laura


----------



## Skirtgirl

Great news Pen, hope fertilization goes well todat and good luck for e/c!!!!


----------



## Penelope Positive

Morning all,

Another quick update from us as have just found that they have installed a free wireless network in reception here which is cool.

We have mixed news. We had a bumper crop of 12 eggs from our donor which we were so thrilled with but unfortnately 5 of them turned out to be inmature. However of the 7 remaining, 5 have fertilised and we have just heard today that 4 are doing really well (just 2-7% frag) with the other just lagging a little behind.

Embryologist wants to wait until tomorrow to see how things are progressing and we may still get to blast stage with our four so everything firmly crossed and another 24 hours on tenterhooks.

DH had to fly home last night so am here on my own which is tough (he is back on Wednesday) but its a beautiful day and have just been for a nice long walk along the prom. Sun is out skies are blue and its about 14 degress so very pleasant indeed. Hope its not to miserable back there in the UK.

Mrs Bunny hope you are doing well and your EC went well over the weekend and you are ready for your transfer. Everything crossed for you cycle bud!

DivaB, Bluebell, Skirtgirl, Laura and everyone else thanks again for your    and    and all your best wishes they really do mean everything to us and are helping me to keep the positive in my penny  

Post again soon, bye for now

Love and hugs

Pen
xx


----------



## crusoe

Pen - Just keep remembering it only takes one! The fact you have 5 fertilised is brilliant news.      
Will be thinking of you over the next few days. Try and relax and enjoy Marbella.
Lots of love
Crusoe
x


----------



## Skirtgirl

you have 5 embies Pen that is great!!! I hope they are doing well and dividing nicely.
We have never made it to blasts and I have had 2bfp's so dont worry if you don't make it that far.
Hope the weather is great out there and you are not too lonely without dh.


----------



## three_stars

HI wanted to say  fab news to Pen.    

and good luck to Mrs. Bunny as well!!!  

Lexey- hope your Dad is Ok.  Just found out my gran ( last grandparent alive.. and surprising us all the time how much she manages to hang in there with each new problem.) fell and broke her hip this week.  That is on top of dialysis, heart problems, diabetes, arm paralysis, recent loss of her husband... you get the picture.  Where there is a will there is a way I guess and she has decided she is not ready to leave us all.  But it has taken its toll on my parents to care for her and I know they stand ready do be there whenever they can or are needed which is just about all the time.  I am sure your Dad feels very lucky to have family that care for him.  

Hope my buddies are all surviving the pre holiday season.  Special hugs to Katie ( and super duper happy 13th anniversary)  Lesley and DH,  Safarigirl, GG, Sasha, Dawn, Laura, skirtgirl, steve and san, Jaydi, Debs..... and everyone else..

Love,

Bonnie


----------



## Laura68

Hello Abroadies

Pen - great news about the free wireless, and even better news about the 5 little embies.    I think in most egg crops, some are immature, the main thing is - you have 5 lovely little embryos busily dividing away.  Good luck with the next bit - will be checking in tomorrow to see how they're doing.  Sounds lovely over there - freezing, grey, rainy here.  Relax and keep growing that lining til DH returns.
    

Mrs Buny - hoping for similar great news from you.      

I had my scan today.  Of all the scenrios I had spent the last two weeks imagining, this was not one of them.  There was the one sac, as I knew from the last scan.  But then the sonographer said in a completely matter of fact way, "What's happened is, the embryo has divided and you're having twins".  

Identical twins.       I nearly fell off the bed.  I screeched "WHAT" so loud, they must have heard me down the hall.... She let us hear the heartbeats, both of them pounding away, but to be honest, I didn't really hear any of it, or what she said.  It was like I was in a dream.  In fact I still feel like that.  DH and I feel truly blessed, and also a little terrified.... but mainly just trying to feel happy about today's news.  It was DH's dad's birthday, so we made his day by telling him.  

Oh my god ladies......  totally in shock.....  Thank you all for helping me get this far....  I get to 12 weeks, in about a month.

Lots of love to you all, especially Pen and Mrs B.  

Laura  
xx


----------



## Skirtgirl

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Laura that is amazing!!!!!!!  TWINS  

Twins are fab!! make sure that you put on plenty of weight from the start and rest as much as you can. Oh and dont plan to do anything from about 25 weeks!!!


----------



## Jaydi

Laura this is amazing news!  I couldn't stop grinning when I saw your post and imagined the shock you had when they told you  

Not bad for a girl who was sure she wasn't pregnant  

Lots of love to you both   

Jaydi xxx


Pen wonderful news about your little embies.  They all sound so good.        Enjoy Marbella and the sun while you can.  


Mrs Bunny - hope you have your feet up now after ET - have been thinking of you all day  

Love to all

Jaydi xxx


----------



## bron11

Laura fantastic, brought tears to my eyes, enjoy and takes things easy.

Jaydi  - how are you?

Pen - great news keeping fingers crossed for you.

Mrs Bunny - taking it easy I hope.

Bonnie - hope your gran feels better sooner, its hard being a carer at the best of time.

Bluebell how you doing?

hI everyone else hope all well and looking forward to xmas 
Bron xx


----------



## RSMUM

just a quick one to say,Laura            wow!!!!! fantastic news!!!!!!! gave me massive goose pimples reading your post..

jaydi - how are you doing hun?

love to you all.....


xxxxxxx


----------



## safarigirl

laura congrats .... what an amazing story .... i dont think we have had someone with identical twins yet!!!

bonnie sorry to hear about your gran ... how are you doing, think about you and the twins and your daughter .... i dont get much time to post as work is a bit hectic .... but i do try and pop on to catch up on all the news ...

so a big hello to everyone ....


----------



## ElleJay

Hi!

Pen - brilliant news about your five embies, and good luck for continuing on to a blast transfer.

Laura - wow - identical twins, what a fantastic surprise - I'm so pleased for you!

Bonnie - I'm really sorry that your grandmom is so unwell, love and hugs to you and the children xxx

Mrs Bunny - thinking of you - positive throughts coming your way as promised!

Lexey - I'm pleased your Dad is feeling a bit better.

Lots of love and hugs to everyone

Lesleyj xxxx


----------



## three_stars

LAURA!!!  Wow!!!  that is so amazing.  I think it is the first identical twins I have seen on any of the fertility sites.  WHat a great surprise... a real big surprise it sounds!!!!!!!

I agree to gain your weight as best you can before third trimester... then have it all arranged to not have to do anything last part IF you don't want.  But don't worry about it to much.  Plenty of us manage up to the end if we have to.  Spend more time worrying about managing AFTER they arrive!!!           
ANd being able to tell them apart!  

Thanks to those that asked.  Gran is not doing so well.  huge plate in the hip with 5 pins, lots of pain and very tired. Not a good time for my mom right now.  I am too far away to be of any help at all.

Here at home just dealing with one child illness after another, or rather several at the same time!    BUt all 3 continue to grow and get better... until the next wave of bugs hit.. sure to be a bunch more nasty stuff when the school break is over.       

I actually managed to send a Christmas package ( home of course)  Is it just me or does it seem incredibly expensive to post things these days??    

Love to all abroadies!

Bonnie


----------



## RSMUM

oh Bonnie - so sorry to hear about your Gran - I know how awful it is to be so far away from family - take care hun


----------



## Pea!

Laura - what amazing news - so happy for you! I have never heard of anybody with IT from IVF - how special!

Bonnie - sorry to hear about your gran. Thinking of you....

Jus to keep you all up to date

Morning ladies-  I peed on a stick this morning and     - I absolutely cannot believe it - it hasn't sunk in at all! After having so many negatives I just never thought I'd see those words!

I ordered my shopping online form sainsburys and they delivered digital tests instead of regular and I was v peeved as I wanted to see the lines so if it wasn't immediately positive I could hold it up to the light etc to check for a second line and still have hope and I really couldn't bear to see the words 'np' - I can't even write them!!

Anyway did the test and we started to brush our teeth to pass time then DP turned round and said 'it says PREGNANT' - ARGH! Can you believe it? We are still in complete shock - I don't know what to do now? What do you do? I am going to ring my old clinic as I'll need to get blood tests sorted and I am   that everything is OK. It said pregnant in less than a minute so I'm hoping that's a good sign too - Santa really has come to us early we are so blessed!

Hsyto ladies - that's 100% positives so far - it's your turn next.....I can't wait! I CANNOT BELIEVE IT! Apologies if you read this post in a few different places  - I want to shout it from the rooftops!

Huge amounts of love - thank you all so much for your support

Pen - hopefully it will be you next - EAK!

PeaXX

Oo oo I also found out that your pg date is counted from the date of your last period so here I was thinking I was two weeks pg when actually I'm nearly four - double bonus!!! I know it's early days and I will pray everyday but we area so happyXXXX


----------



## Skirtgirl

Bonnie, so sorry about your Gran. I hope she gats some pain relief soon.
I agree that you can do things in the third trimester but I felt big and heavy and tired so it was good not to have to do anything I didn't want to.
Hope your little ones are getting better, we are in our 4th week of various bugs and cant wait for the holidays to try and get better.

Pea , what can I say?         Congratulation!!!

We have had a difficult weekend I had a bit of spotting on sat so took to my bed, dd decided to practice her projectile vomiting technique sand ds has been up coughing for the past 3 nights,then after less than 24 hrs in charge dh took to his bed with everything everyone else had!!!  Fingers crossed it is all settling down now. DH has arranged for a cleaner to come today and had all the ironing picked up yesterday bless him, he has decided the domestic life is not for him!!!!

Hugs to everyone else.


----------



## Penelope Positive

Oh my gosh what great news there is to catch up on this morning from everyone.

Laura you clever clever girl, am absolutely thrilled for you and DH.  Your post brought me such a feeling of joy for you, congratulations sweetheart  

Pea you too, wow what a great month it has been for so many congratulations to you too!

News from us this morning is mixed again!  Of our 5, 2 have stopped dividing and so are not going to make it but we are left with 3 x 8 cell embies and they are going to transfer today - actually in about an hours time so am just getting myself ready.  

Scary bit - apart from of course that DH is not here and I am actually going to do this on my own, is that because we have had such rotten luck before they are allowing us to have all three put back. Please please let this be our turn, it really is all or nothing now.  Am very scared but excited and its rare for Ceram to do this so we are really grateful that they are doing all they can to give us the best possible chance.

Won't be able to post now for a little while as it will be feet up for at least 24 hours. Thank you again for all your posts and PM's I really couldnt do this without you all.

Off to get my babies now, take care everyone!

Pen
xxx


----------



## Skirtgirl

Pen you will probably miss this today but good luck!!! I hope transfer goes well and that you know have all 3 little bubs settling down nicely.


----------



## three_stars

Pea!!!!!!!!!                            

Nothing more to say really!!!!    You shout all you want!!!!



Bonnie


----------



## shadowseeker

Bonnie -  Sorry to hear about your gran
Pen - Good luck today, have everything crossed for you
Pea -  Wow fantastic news        

Hi to everyone else

San xx


----------



## Laura68

Hi Abroadies

Thanks so much for all your good wishes.  I am still in shock  .  I dreamed last night that I had the twins and couldn't tell them apart and had to paint one foot blue...  Yes, the anxiety starts here!  I feel truly blessed, and also terrified.  Thanks for the advice re twins Bonnie and Skirtgirl!  

Pen - your results sound very like mine - lots of eggs, then only ended up as two embies.  I know we all hope for tonnes to freeze, but the main thing is, your 3 sound perfect.  8 cells, couldn't be better.  Hopefully by now they are nestling in to your lovely lining while you lie back and wait for DH to arrive tomorrow.  Everything crossed for you lady!        

Mrs B - hope you are having success too.    

Pea - oh my god, congratulations!!!!!!!         
Such great news.  Hope this is the start of many more BFPs on this thread.  Enjoy your moment, Pea.  

Jaydi - I hope you're doing OK.  I know this is a tough week for you, but with lots of rest and relaxation, I have every confidence you will be fine.  

Bonnie - hope your Gran improves.  

Skirtgirl - hope your spotting has stopped.  It's so scary isn't it, but you did the right thing just trying to relax.

Hello to everyone else.  Hope you are all doing well and I hope the babydust continues to fall on the Abroadies.

Love

Laura x


----------



## Skirtgirl

Laura I am fine now. A friend of mine had id twins and really did have to paint nail varnish on 1 toe to tell them apart in the early days!!!


----------



## ElleJay

Hi!

Laura - so chuffed for you - and there was me thinking of suggesting a tattoo to tell your identical twins apart - Skirtgirl's nail varnish tip is far kinder!!

Pea - what fantastic news - congratulations on that BFP!  

Skirtgirl - hope the spotting has stopped and that your family are feeling better soon

Bonnie - yes, post is more expensive this year!  Lots of love to you and the littlies - I hope you have a break from all these illnesses soon, and that your Grandmom surprises everybody with a speedy recovery.  It must be so difficult being so far form them all.

Pen - Good luck with your strong littlie embies - three is a very good number and I hope they are nestling in nicely now.

Jaydi - hope the ms isn't too bad and that DH and DW (dear woofer!) are looking after you!

Mrs Bunny - everything is crossed for you.

Lots of love to all the abroadies

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## boots00

Hi Ladies

Pea well done and many congrats on your    what a wonderful Christmas present... .  I also got  BFP last Monday which was day 17 past ET, so currently 5 weeks and 3 days pregnant.  Skirtgirl i too had a bleed at the weekend, only tiny spotting but way more upsettng were the cramps that went with it, I also took to bed, and am still in it, everything seems to have subsided so looks like all's ok again.  Fingers crossed that you are OK too?

Boots xx


----------



## Skirtgirl

Boots it is so awful isn't it? I hope things have settled down. I can't believe that I am pregnant I don't have any symptoms at all!!! but I am just taking it day by day and praying we make it to 12 weeks which seems like a big mile stone to me and also a very long way away!!! I hope the bed rest is doing you good and the spotting has stopped.


----------



## Jaydi

Pea - wonderful news!!  Huge congratulations.  And bravo Dr Penny  
Lots of love to you and DP - I'm picturing you both in shock looking at your stick  

Laura - I like the blue foot thing - I can tell you're a creative mummy - I wonder what other dreams you will have   

Pen - thinking of you having transfer today.  You will love seeing DH tomorrow won't you?  He must be so proud of you.      

Mrs Bunny - hope you have a good journey home and can soon be relaxing with your feet up.  Sticky vibes      

Bonnie - so sorry to hear about your Gran having such a bad fall.  It must be extra hard for you to hear the news when you feel so far away from everyone.  Love to you and all your babies.  

Skirtgirl - sorry to hear you had some spotting.  It seems very common with ivf but we'd still rather be in the 20% who don't have any!

Lexey - hope all is going ok for you.  I'm doing fine thanks.  Just trying to be calm and waiting for scan next week.

Boots - Congratulations on your BFP !!!  

Big hugs everyone

Jaydi xxx


----------



## bron11

Pea fantastic news, enjoy.

Pen - sounds good so far positive thoughts this will progress.

Hi to everyone else.  Just want to wish you all a happy Xmas, Dh and I are off to Alicanti from tomorrow for 2 weeks with his parents.  Not sure if I am looking forward to it.  Missing daughter and grandchildren.  Had midwife appointment to day, baby fine so I can stop over analysing not having a lot of movement - 41/2 months already.  

Will catch up when home, take care all Bron.


----------



## Laura68

Bron Happy Christmas!  Great news about your MW appointment, and that all is well with your growing bundle.  It's a shame you wont be with your daughter for Xmas, but Alicante will be nice and warm this time of year.  Have a lovely trip.

Congrats Boots, on your BFP!!! The first of many early Xmas pressies for Abroadies I hope.

Laura


----------



## MrsBunny

Hi everyone, we're back. Just had a quick catch up on here - but first you'll forgive me for telling you all our news.

We have one 'beautiful' embie safely on board - a compacting morula at 4 days old. Transfer was yesterday and all went well. We had 5 embryos out of 9 eggs to do PGD on at day 3 but only one of these was found to be normal. We felt so relieved as you can imagine    And also pleased that we'd decided to have the PGD - imagine trying to pick the best from 5 with nothing to go on?

So now I'm all geared up for my 2ww - writing Christmas cards, wrapping presents, watching DVDs etc etc. IM have told us not to test until Monday 29th December which is 2 weeks after transfer but 18 days after fertilisation so not really sure what to do yet - we'll see. Maybe being PUPO for the extra time will be good especially because of our previous chemical pregnancies.

Pen, hope your transfer went smoothly today - 3 embies! that's great and will give you a really good chance. Hope you're ok on your own. Glad that Marbella is nice - Barcelona was good but the weather was about 10 degrees, colder at night and we had rain too!

Laura! OMG! Identical twins!    What a lovely surprise for you! And it'll make you famous by the sound of it. I said to DH when finding out we only had one embie - at least we can't have twins.......  His Mum was a twin.........    

Pea - Congratulations!   

Bonnie, sorry to hear about your Gran, it must be difficult for you being so far away. It sounds as if she's a spirited lady and this must give you comfort xx

Lexey, hope your Dad improves soon, you're right, this site is a godsend.

Skirtgirl, glad your scan was good, hope the rest of your family are feeling better soon so you can relax!

Jaydi and Lesley   

Bron, have a really good holiday

Boots - hello again!

Lots of love and thanks for everyone's messages
Mrs Bunny xxx


----------



## Skirtgirl

Mrs B  all sounds good to me!!!! Have fun watching tv , there are loads of trashy christmas movies on at the moment perfect for wasting time!! I tested 14 days post 3 day transfer and it suited me , again we have had lots of chem pregnancies in the end I didn't want to test!!!

I have just had a call from the midwife at my gp's!!! I had to tell the dr I was pg so I could get some drugs now they are hasling me to get booked in!! wants it done by 8 weeks, luckily this is over the christmas period so I was able to delay it a bit. I dont know why but I dont really want to get booked in!!! She was not happy. Such a contrast from the last time when I was desparate to do it and got lost in the system!!!

Hugs to everyone.


----------



## Laura68

Welcome back Mrs Bunny!  That's great news - the PGD brought you the answers you wanted, so well worth it.  One perfect embryo is all it takes - who knows, maybe it will divide into triplets!!  
Wishing you all the best for the crazy two week wait.  As for when you test, that does seem late, but I guess that way you will be absolutely certain when you do test.  

Skirtgirl, at least your GP's surgery is being pro-active, though I understand your caution - I can't even get an appointment at mine.  Absolutely useless.  The receptionist told me there's no slots on the system for the next seven days, and they only book seven days in advance.  They then release emergency slots on the day, but to get one I have to ring at 6.30 in the morning!!  So, alarm clock set for tomorrow, and if I don't get a slot, I'm marching in there with my scan pic and demanding to be seen!

Love to everyone else.

Laura


----------



## ElleJay

Mrs B - Welcome back!  What great news about the one perfect embie, and just a few hours short of being a blasto - so it must be a strong one!  Brilliant that you had the PGD done and got to have the 'right one' transferred - I am so pleased for you.

Lots of love

Lesley xxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Best of luck, Lesley!!! Am so hoping your little morula is a winner, we could do with a little Xmas cheer round here. 

Can't stop but good luck to all the lovely abroadies testing or having tx at this festive time of year. xx


----------



## bluebell

Just popped in to wish you all and early Happy Xmas as I'm off to Ingerland tomorrow and won't be on FF until 29th Dec !!
....and, I find all this nice news !!!!!!!!!!
Yipppppeedeeedooodaaaah to all my lovely Abroadie chums.
Pen, and Mrs Bunny, wonderful news and good luck with your 2WWs
Laura - WOW twinnies !!!!!!!  
No time for more personals as we are packing, but just wanted to wish everyone Happy Xmas !!!
Love you all !!!!!!!!!
HAPPY CHRISTMAS !!      
Bloobs xxx


----------



## RSMUM

Have a fabby Xmas Bloobs!


----------



## Penelope Positive

Hi everyone.

Just another quick update as I am sure you are all bored of hearing from me!  Firstly Mrs B hope you are taking things super easy with your little one safe and snuggly warm.  It really does only take the one so fingers firmly crossed for you!

My three are all in and hopefully making themselves comfortable. We ended up with 2 at 2% fragmentation and 1 at 5% and all 8 cell so we should have the best possible chance here.  We also know that there are no guarantees but feel really positive and are hoping this is our turn. What a wonderful Christmas present this would be.

Looks like we have the same testing date Mrs Bunny!  We should do a blood test on the 27th but thats not going to happen as everyone will be shut near us so it will be a pee stick on the 29th as a starting point and will have to follow that up with a blood test later as we all know the darn things are not reliable.  Very excited now and praying for the best.

Hubbie arrived back last night and we had a nice wander along the prom this morning, sun is shining and all is well so far.

Bloobs have a wonderful Christmas and for anyone else not being around their pc's during the next week have a wonderful holiday will keep in touch.

Pen
xxx


----------



## safarigirl

pen p and mrs bunny thinking of you both and hoping for some christmas miracles later next week .... lots of love to you both, and all my positive thoughts and energy for you both - watch some funnies on tv, laughing has great benefits to anyone doing ivf ... i watched all of frasier and look what happened to me!

bluebell have a wonderful christmas, and to all others going away ....


----------



## ElleJay

Almamay - that is just the best news in the world to be reading!  I am so happy for you!  

Many congrats to you and DH!! 

    and   again!!

Lots of love

Lesley xxx


----------



## Mandchris

Almamay - tried to email but dont think it worked.  Im so pleased for you and DH I have been blubbering with joy for you both, I phoned Chris as he asked me to once you had your scan.  Im so pleased that all I can keeping saying is.........Im sooo pleased!  Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

Boots - I read your news too - CONGRATULATIONS!

You girls give me hope even after all these years, keep the BFPs coming!

Mandy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Laura68

Alma May that is such amazing wonderful news!!  So happy for you both, and the bean.  What a fantastic Christmas present.  You must be over the moon.  

You've waited a long time for these......
      

Enjoy it!

xxxx


----------



## Laura68

Pen so glad to hear your three are on board and DH is with you.  Fingers crossed for more good news for the Abroadies.      

Happy Xmas Bluebell.  Have a great trip.

Hello to everyone else.  Hope you are all well.  Sorry for short post - I'm so nauseous I can't stay upright!

Laura xx


----------



## three_stars

Many many best wishes to you Almamay for an easy pregnancy.                    


WHo doesn't like to hear about miracles at christmastime!!!??  SOmetimes not giving up finally brings results and you have certainly worked hard and long to get this far.

Love,

Bonnie


----------



## Skirtgirl

Alamay congratulations!!!! good news and so good to see the heartbeat.

We had our scan to day but sadly no heartbeat,But it had grown have to go back on monday. I am 6 weeks 3 days but only measuring 5 weeks 6 days so hoping it is a late implanter.


----------



## larkles

Almamay-I am soooo happy for you, as you mentioned you & your dh have had the run of the mill and am so happy to see your delightful news 

       
        
                       

Hope you have a lovely Xmas   

Loads of luck to Mrs Bunny and Pen for Christmas

Happy Chrimbo to everyone else too!

Larkles
xx


----------



## Jaydi

AlmaMay!!!  This is wonderful news.  What a magical day.                   

And I agree wholeheartedly with you -  Dr Penny is an angel.  She spotted I had a problem immediately with an aqua scan (even though I'd had them before).  I know I wouldn't have my BFP without her.  I can't say enough good things about her either.  

Love to you both  

Jaydi xxx


----------



## Jaydi

Skirtgirl - I'm sorry you didn't see the little heartbeat today - good luck for your scan on Monday - will be thinking of you.  I have my scan on Monday too.

Mrs Bunny - hope you're all relaxed and settled in your 2ww.  We're all with you!  

Pen - good luck to you on your 2ww.  How great you have seen the sun in Marbella.  

Laura - hope you're doing ok.    I think you get extra m/s with twins?  I was told the steroids are dampening mine and it's still not good - I'm not going to DH's company do tonight.  Look after yourself.

Larkles - bon voyage for tomorrow - all packed??  Have a fabby time.  

Bluebell - have a lovely Christmas holiday x

Love to all.  AlmaMay this is such a special day  

Jaydi xxx


----------



## Sasha B

ALMAMAY AND DH ARE PREGNANT!!!

       

I've been waiting all day to do that. Fantastic news on your little beanie. So excited for you both. Looking forward to meeting the new arrival (but not more than you I'm sure) in 2009.

love,

Sasha xxx​


----------



## ElleJay

Jaydi - sorry about the ms curtailing Christmas activities, weren't you going to wear your new top?  Good luck for your scan on Monday.

Boots - congratulations on your BFP, sorry I forgot to post that earlier!

Skirtgirl - fingers crossed for your scan on Monday too, lots of positive vibes to your little late implanter.

Bloobs - you probably won't get to see this until after the hols now, but I hope you have a lovely Christmas.

Larkles - Enjoy Lapland, and if you see Santa, please tell him I've been ever so good this year!

Laura - sorry you have already got ms and are feeling so rough.  Maybe the seasickness wristbands would help?

Lexey - Hope your dad is coming out of hospital soon?  Have you got a date with that Dr yet?

B123 - I have a horrible feeling that I didn't answer your last e-mail, so sorry and I will hopefully speak to you soon.  Hugs to you and your lovely children.

Almamay - because I can't say it often enough - congratulations on being preggy!

Lots of love to everyone

Lesley xxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

I can't stop cos am about to go out on my work's Xmas do but HAD to post to congratulate Almamay- AMAZING news.
I am all tingly even thinking about it.

I am not one bit surprised that Penny has managed this for you, she is just the most amazing person and really helped us with a very personal approach. I miss not seeing her every few months actually! But I will be calling in with a baby at some point for a cuddle, all being well. I can't believe how many people have been to see her since I started the Serum thread! Amazing.

Rest up and enjoy, hun. This one was meant to be, I know it. And your own egg too!! Wow.
xx


----------



## crusoe

AlmaMay

Fantastic news!!! Mega congratulations to you. Wishing you a very happy and healthy pregnancy.

               

Love to all abroadies

crusoe
xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya 

sorry to gatecrash into your thread!

Have just seen Almamay's news and just wanted to say a huge congratulations to her and her DH, this is absolutely fabulous news and i am so happy for you both

wonderful wonderful news!

Em


----------



## safarigirl

oh almamay this year just keeps getting better - you SO deserve this, you have been a wonderful friend and support to so many of us, wishing us well when we got bfp's, comforting us when we didnt, advising us on all you knew treatment wise and continuing to share yourself even though you were too on your journey .... and now at last, it is YOU YOU YOU YOU YOU - and I AM SO HAPPY !!!!  Once again the world is seeming a much better place - i am sending you so much love - take it easy, smile, enjoy the moment if you can ....


----------



## shadowseeker

Almamay - Congratulations         
That is fantastic news and after reading your story it does give people like us more hope

San xxx


----------



## shadowseeker

Lexey - Glad to hear your dad should be home for xmas, bet you will be relieved.
It does sound like we have made the right decision to go to Penny doesn't it.
Will still try and get over to see you early in the new year ok.

MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE, hope you all have a great time       

San and Steve xxx


----------



## MrsBunny

Alma May!

What fantastic news! 

        

I'm so so happy for you. You've always been such a support on the boards and you deserve this so much. Hats off to Penny too!

Lots of love
Mrs Bunny xxxx


----------



## MrsBunny

Pen, are you back yet? Nice and relaxed after your trip I hope. Have you been managing the meds and the jabs ok? Thinking of you lots and sending       

Larkles, looks like I must have missed you but have a fantastic, magical time in Lapland with lots of snuggly bits with DH  

Bluebell, enjoy your holiday too and have a lovely Christmas xxx

Lexey, good that your Dad will be out of hospital for Christmas. Funny about coming home to find your DH asleep complete with dribble after seeing the dishy dr  

Skirtgirl, hope your scan brings better news on Monday  

Jaydi, good luck to you too on Monday. Of course I'll be thinking of you. Maybe I can come along in your bag? Sorry you missed out on the works do but hope you had a nice night in to yourself instead. We're going on a xmas do tonight but I'd much rather stay in and watch the final of Strictly to be honest (except for the food bit of the do)! Every time we go out with this group of people either one of us isn't drinking for some limp excuse! And they've already cracked the 'must be trying to get pregnant' gag  

My 2ww is going ok so far. And I think that Christmas being towards the end of it is going to be a helpful distraction. 
Big hellos to Laura, Lesley, Crusoe, Giggly, Safarigirl, San, Sasha, B123, Boots, Em, Mini-me and everyone else
Mrs Bunny xxx


----------



## Tea63

Oh was nearly finished a post and the lost it 
Just want to wish AlmaMay all the best for the next 7 1/2 mth  
I don't post here often anymore but do check in on you all from time to time  
Ditte is now 6 1/2 mth and is the most amazing happy little girl  - when she is asleep I can still forget that we have her and wonder what is that noise - then oh thats right - we have a child now  -still find it hard to believe after all these years 
Ditte and I went to Denmark end of November to show her off  - she is a great traveller - went from arm to arm and just smiled and laughed at everyone  - we had 10 hours in London before the next plane so we took the tube into city and met AlmaMay for a quick coffee - as you all know it is special to meet one of you from here and to put a face on  - this was just 2-3 days before she had to have her transfer and she wasn't sure if she was going to do it for different reasons and look at her now - sooo happy for her  
Want to wish you all Glædelig jul og godt nytår - thats danish for merry Christmas and happy New Year  - still find it hard to find the Christmas spirit in this heat - just doesn't feel right  - but better get ready - Steve's family have decided to turn up here - so 19 adults and 5 kids on Christmas Day - they are all bringing some food - and everyone is saying it is just because of Ditte we are coming 
Hope 2009 will bring babies to you all 
love from Tea


----------



## Penelope Positive

Hi everyone,

Firstly, I posted a message to say a huge congratulations to AlmaMay but it doesnt seem to have taken so just wanted to repeat how absolutely thrilled we are for you and your DH. As others say you have been here for so many of us over the years and been such a tremendous support it is lovely to see your wonderful news.  

We are back home safe and sound, well hopefully at least, we hit a couple of really big pot-holes on the road into the airport and in our rubbishy little hire car I really felt that I had been walloped so of course started getting upset that this will have disturbed our embies snuggling in   Ruth says it wont have had an impact and i am desperately trying not to worry but its hard.  We so desperately want this to work and the thought that something like that could take our chances away is really frightening, I hope I am just being silly and they are safe and warm in my tum.

Mrs B, thank you for your lovely thoughts and hopes for us. I am glad you are finding the 2WW ok so far. It does help with Christmas doesnt it as there are lots of other things to think of and do.  Try to take things as easy as you can though and get some time to have your feet up and watch something fluffy on the box.  

DH has just headed into town to finish his Chrimbo shopping so feet up for me and a catch up on last week's X Factor final which I missed last week being in Spain.

Love and hugs to Laura, Lexey, Jaydi, Bonnie, Crusoe, Giggles, Mrs B, Bluebell, Tea (lovely to hear from you), Shadowseeker, SG and everyone else on the abroadies thread. Here's hoping for some more magical Christmas miracles.

Pen
xxxx


----------



## Laura68

Hello Abroadies

Isn't it great when we can all share in someone's good news!!  It really lifts me when I read something like AlmaMay's story.  I sent the post on to a friend with quite a similar history and I hope it inpsires her not to give up hope.  

I just want to agree with Lexey said - congratulations to everyone here who's achieved part one of their goal, but even more, good luck to all of you who are hoping to achieve your dream in the next weeks and on into 2009.  Abroadies is a very special thread and all you ladies, and gent, deserve every success.

Jaydi and Skirtgirl - good luck for your scans tomorrow.     for some early Xmas presents there.

Pen - don't worry about your pothole experience.  I just wanted to tell you that when I was pregnant the first time, I went on holiday and in a moment of complete madness, DH and I went on  safari in a 4 x 4.  What was I thinking?  This involved a 4 hour journey up a mountain on a rubble track which shook me to the bone and rocked me from side to side the entire time.  I was very scared I had done damage to the baby, but it hadn't (the pregnancy didn't work out for chromosomal reasons, so nothing to do with my crazy holiday).  In fact, it might have done me good as it certainly got the circulation going...!  So I think a couple of bumps and shakes will have done you no harm at all - also, remember, most women don't even know they're pregnant by this point, and are still swimming, horseriding, running about, drinking, smoking, whatever they do.  The important thing now is to try to relax and stay stress free.  

Tea - lovely to read your story.  Your little one sounds gorgeous.

Mrs B - glad you are keeping busy and distracted during the 2ww.  You're doing a better job than I did!

Shadowseeker - if anyone can do it, Penny can.  You are following in the footsteps of many women with histories quite like yours, so you should feel safe in he knowledge you've chosen well!  Do you know what the plan is?  Have you been over already?

Lexey - good news about your dad, and thanks for the morning sickness tips!  Constant eating seems to be the only thing atht works for me, or is that just that I'm really greedy and it's CHristmas, so the house is full of yummy stuff.....

Lesley - I have those seasick bands on constantly, even when I'm asleep!  Today is a good day - tired but not sick.  Other days, I can't move without wretching like a cat with a fur ball (sorry TMI).  BUt I am trying to "enjoy" it, as know how blessed we are.  

Hello to all you other Abroadies, Bonnie, Sasha, Giggly, Dawn, Heffalump, Crusoe, Pea, Boots, Larkles, Bluebell and of course, AlmaMay.

Hope you're all ready for Christmas.

Laura
xx


----------



## AlmaMay

Dearest Abroadies,

Just a quick note to thank you for your lovely messages.  I was very very touched.  

Sorry to keep this short, I'll do personals soon.  I don't have any ms but I could sleep for England and America I'm so tired at the moment!

x,
Almamay


----------



## Newday

I'm not sure what to do I have to go for biopsy one month before FET this means going the first week of term. I'm not concerend about 1 day but that meansd flying to Prgaue stopping overn ight and then getting the train to Brno in the morning. DH is not happy about that he wants me to fly straight to brno as it's sfaer. But two days first week back.
I am tempted to leave it another month but the complication is we are expecting OFSTED and if it came at the same time I can't have two days off as I'm on SLT.

So ? Should I go first week back or not?

Dawn


----------



## ElleJay

Hi 

Dawn - I'd go the first week back and get it out of the way - there will be so many people off with this flu bug that no-one will suspect..... 

Jaydi - Good luck for your scan today, thinking of you

Skirtgirl - ditto!

Almamay - You enjoy your sleep - you've more than earned it, and thanks for my lovely reference on your blog!

Laura - Hmmm - cat with a furball - you poor thing!  Have you got a friendly acupuncturist you could visit and retch at?  Run out of even remotely helpful suggestions after that one.  I think Bonnie said her Dr prescribed her something that helped?

Bonnie - Hope you have a lovely Christmas!

Mrs B and Pen - fingers crossed for your on your 2ww.

Lots of love to all the Abroadies

Lesley xxx


----------



## MrsBunny

Welcome back Pen. Sorry you're worried about your bumpy car ride - I know it's very easy to get worried about things like this. But it was a few days after transfer so hopefully the embies will have snuggled into you by then. Remember what RSMUM (I think) said about embies inside us - they're like poppy seeds in jam - they don't easily come off! I hope you are taking it easy now - I must say it's nice being able to relax before Christmas instead of rushing around like a mad woman - 2ww or not!

I had a bad dream last night - can't even begin to describe what it was about but involved DH not listening to me and me ending up screaming at him and waking up trying to scream! And then I had a most wierd sensation in my tummy which shocked me a bit. So I'm a bit (irrationally) worried that the nightmare has affected the embie today   I know I'm being silly really. DH was really good at calming me down. I don't often have nightmares but I think the progesterone makes me dream more vividly - I always used to get dreams towards the end of my cycle. Later on I dreamt that a female blackbird came into the bed and snuggled up under my armpit and then moved down onto my tummy. In the dream DH got it out of the bed and it turned into a big fat pigeon and then a turtle    Stangly, I wasn't upset by this dream, merely amazed! 

We've decided our testing strategy. We've found a place where they do HCG blood tests at the weekend. So we'll probably go on Saturday and might get the results the same day or the next morning. We'll do an HPT on Sunday morning anyway. Sunday will be 13dp4dt. It will be better to do all this while DH is at home rather than wait until the Monday. And my Mum's coming to stay on Tuesday for a bit so hopefully we'll have the answer by then.

Jaydi and Skirtgirl, thinking of you both today xxx

Dawn, I agree with Lesley

Laura, it sounds like a visit to the GP is in order, or maybe you could try the pharmacist to see what they suggest?

Tea, glad you are getting on well and that your daughter is a little angel. Hope you have a very happy Christmas too.

Bye for now
Mrs Bunny xxx


----------



## cat68

Hi ladies, 

Not been on the boards for a few days as feeling poorly with flu! Feeling like cr**! But the news of Alma Mays pregnancy has given me a lift. Wow Alma May         what a lovely Christmas present for you and Dh  You are such an inspiration to us all and I'd like to thank you for making me feel so welcome when i joined FF earlier this year and for all your good advice and info about Invimed Warsaw. You so deserve this 

I have sent you a pm, as I have so many questions, sorry to mither but my va va voom is returning with your fabby positive post!!!

Hello to abroadies, soz not to mention you all by name I will do before xmas and catch up on the postings, been busy with getting the new house in order. There are so many pg ladies and 2wwaiters on here at the moment,it's great.  Send me some   for my cycle in the new year.

Love
Cat xx


----------



## mini-me

Almamay - what fantastic news, congratulations on your BFP!   
A hysteroscopy worked for me too, so I agree they're well worth it.

I'm going to keep this post short as I keep losing the wireless connection and in turn losing my post!!

Just wanted to wish all the abroadies a very Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year!    

love mini-me
xxx


----------



## Jaydi

Hi Abroadies

All went well with the scan this morning.  Thanks for your lovely messages - much appreciated - I've been so nervous.

We now know we have one baby and the measurements and heartbeat were good for 9 weeks so we're very happy.  The other sac from twin 2 is still there and has grown but is empty now.  So I'm a bit worried it will cause a risk to the baby when it comes away.  Has anyone else had this?

Lots of love to you all

Mrs B and Pen - thinking of you all the time in the 2ww !!  Sticky vibes      

AlmaMay - such great news   We're all so happy for you  

Laura - sorry you are feeling so poorly  

Tea - lovely to hear your news and that everyone can't wait to see Ditte over Christmas - isn't that great.  


Skirtgirl - hope your scan brings good news today  x x x


Love to all  

Jaydi xxx


----------



## Laura68

Jaydi -   great news that you have one strong little embie growing well, heartbeat pounding away like it should be.  God these scans are terrifying aren't they.... Sorry your other little one has not made it.  
      I don't know whether it could be a problem for your babe - but hopefully Penny will be well versed in this situation and will be able to put your mind at rest.  There's always something to worry about isn't there, but I hope you and DH are able to focus on the good news - one perfect little bean doing really well.  

Cat - plenty of babydust to you for 2009 - it's great when you are feeling positive.  That's the best way to go into a new cycle.  Everything crossed for you.   

Mrs B your dreams sound wild - I have to say, I had quite crazy dreams too, and in hindsight, I know it was all the pregnancy hormones starting to kick in.  I had terrible sweats as well...  Your blackbird dream sound very trippy!  I guess it's all your 2ww madness coming out while you sleep!  Am sure it won't have done any harm to your embie - the sensation was probably that anxiety you're doing so well keeping under control when you're awake.  Rest up and don't worry.  Testing strategy sounds very good.  Well done for being so organised.

Dawn - I agree with Lesley - go that first week.  Having a non-direct flight will be less stressful than an ofsted looming over you.  Good luck.

AlmaMay - enjoy your sleepiness.  It's a good sign!

Thanks for all your posts about my m/s.  Today is a good day - just a bit wiped out, but nausea under control.  In fact, I haven't actually been sick at all - just this god awful gagging (sorry tmi again).  But I am trying to eat little and often and that seems to help.  Girls, I have a terrible confession.... the cure I found on Saturday was.... a Burger King Cheeseburger.... I'll try not to make it a habit, but it made me feel normal for about 3 hours.  Oh dear, poor beans.  

Skirtgirl - hoping for good news from you too.    

Hello to Pen, Bluebell, Diva, and all the other Abroadies.

Love
Laura
xx


----------



## RSMUM

Jaydi - fantastic news hun!!! What a wonderful Christmas present!  

Laura - I've heard of a few people who can only eat junk food when preggers - bit of tricky one but hey! whatcanyado?!  

A very merry Chritmas to all the lovely abroadies and may ALL your dreams come true in 2009!         

XXXX


----------



## Penelope Positive

Oh Mrs Bunny, you are having funny dreams aren’t you!   I think all the drugs we take are bound to affect our general well-being during the 2ww so put anything strange down to the drugs    I have been feeling pretty normal all in all, definitely comforted by Laura and your takes on my embies hopefully being safely tucked in despite the bumpy car ride so a massive thank you for that!

Very impressed by you being able to get a HCG at the weekend, we have decided to just wait for the 29th as DH will be around and we have brought 2 x pee sticks already in preparation but are determined not to use them before  . Either way we will have to get a blood test done but that won’t probably be until Jan 2nd so we are going to have to continue meds either way which isn’t ideal but I am pretty sure my clinic here even if open wont be able to get results back quickly. I will have everything crossed for you, sending you loads of     and    

Diva B and Jaydi thank you for your good luck wishes.   Jaydi It must have been lovely for you seeing your little 9 week heartbeat but I can understand you are not certain about what will happen with the second one, I am sure all will be fine this must have happened to others with no ill effect, try not to worry.

I expect a lot of you lovely abroadies are either going to be away now or not have time for the boards over the next few days so I just wanted to say from me and my DH and our three lovely little embies, have a fantastic Christmas and a peaceful and joyous New Year. I wish for you all hope and faith in this special time of year and the courage to continue on your individual journeys, wherever they may lead you in 2009

We truly would never have got this far without everyone here; you are a truly special group of people that we feel privileged to know.

Merry Christmas everyone I will undoubtedly by around for the next few days and boring you with the mundane details from my 2ww   

   .


----------



## Skirtgirl

ust a quick update on us , we went for a scan today which confirmed my fears. The sac that we saw on friday has stopped growing. The dr said he could now see 2 sacs which he thinks means the first has started to break down. Have to have another scan and some bloods tomorrow just to confirm hcg is in fact falling as it should be.He said he doesn't think there was ever an embryo in there.
Will probably take a short break from FF now while we have christmas and then prepare to go get our snow babies in the new year.
Off to swing the children high in the sky, drink mulled wine and eat runny eggs!!!!

Sorry about the lack of personals.

Merry Christmas and babydust to all my fab FF friends. Thanks for all the support and I will be back soon.   


Thinking of you Pen and Mrs B


----------



## ElleJay

Oh Skirtgirl - I am just so, so sorry that this has happened.  

Take care of yourself - we'll all be here when you feel up to coming back.

Love and hugs

Lesley xxx


----------



## Laura68

Skirtgirl, so so sorry hon.  Give your lovely twins an extra hug.

Laura xxx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Skirtgirl so very sorry to read your news.  Look after yourself and we are all here when you are ready.

Pen
xx


----------



## Babyrocks

Skirtgirl, so sorry . Thinking of you........sending you big   s


----------



## Jaydi

Skirtgirl I'm so very sorry to hear your news.  We're all thinking of you 

Hugs to you both.  Take care of each other  

Thinking of you today going back for another scan and bloods

Jaydi xxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Skirtgirl, like the others I'm very sorry. It is so hard, I know. I'm sure your girlies will give you lots of comfort. Look after yourself, hunni. xx


----------



## Skirtgirl

went for a scan today at the good old NHS clinic just to confirm the worst and unbelievably I saw a HEARTBEAT  The equipment was far better.
I am in shock. Apparently we are still on shakey ground as there looks as if there was another little sac which could have been some separation but it is not over yet. At least we will get through christmas hopefully!!!!

Thanks for all your kind words and support.

Merry Christmas!!!!!


----------



## Newday

WOW Skirtgirl that is FANTASTIC news seems you have a strong one there
Dawn


----------



## Babyrocks

Wow skirtgirl!!!! How amazing. Praying and hoping for you./ xxxxxxx


----------



## Laura68

WOW!!!!!  Skirtgirl, that's amazing news!!  Just goes to show, the equipment they use can make all the difference.  I hope you did eat too many runny eggs and drink too much wine last night  

Wishing you a peaceful Christmas with some more good news on the other side.

Hooray for the little embie!!

Laura xx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Oh Skirtgirl what great news, I was hoping and praying for you that there may still be some hope.

Try to take it easy over Christmas and keep the faith!  its the time of year for miracles and I am wishing for one for you  

Pen
xx


----------



## MrsBunny

Skirtgirl - lovely news!  Just a pity you had to go through a horrible 24 hours first. Enjoy your Christmas   

Just wanted wish everyone else a Happy Christmas too and all the very best for 2009 - may everyone's dreams come true

  

               

lots of love to all the fantastic Abroadies
Mrs Bunny xxxx

P.S. Pen, I'll be looking in now and again over Xmas if you need a chat - glad that you're feeling ok


----------



## Sasha B

​
Fantastic news Skirtgirl!!! It sounds like you have a fighter in there. I will    that your little one continues to grow from strength to strength.

Sasha xxx


----------



## Sasha B

Hi all you lovely Abroadies,

I just wanted to wish everyone a peaceful Christmas and a year of blessing in 2009.

love,

Sasha xxx



​


----------



## Babyrocks

Happy Christmas to everyone and here's to a baby filled 2009!!!


----------



## Grumpygirl

Happy Chrimbo, lovelies! Hope you have a fab one!
xx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Oh my word I just read your news SKirtgirl- yay!!! Enjoy Christmas, hun!
xx


----------



## ElleJay

Wow Skirtgirl - what a fantastic turnaround!  I am so pleased to hear that after the earlier sadness you saw a heartbeat!

You are going to become an urban myth just like Bron!

Lots of love 

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## Sasha B

Lexey,

Its a tough one because of the risks that multiples bring (thats if all 3 took) but if you're willing to take the risk then it might be something to discuss with your clinic. When I had the cycle that produced my DD I had 3 put back but when I last 
went back to Poland in May the same consultant refused to put 3 back. I think that is generally the feeling in most clinics now although factors like age as well as the amount of unsuccessful cycles that you have had previously come into it too. Hope this has helped and wish you all the best with your FET.

Sasha xxx


----------



## Skirtgirl

Lexey, I have never done a FET before so can't really advise you on this one. I do think though that if one is going to take it will whether it goes back on its own or as a threesome. Definately discuss with your clinic as I know many are unwilling to put 3 back. As someone who has never done it before I would probably defrost 3 at a time and see what that gives you. If all 3 take then a triplet pregnancy will be hard but not impossible. There are health risks with prem labour etc and I imagine 3 newborns would be hard.However if you do have 3 put back and all 3 take then it is definately possible to manage. Why don't you get to know some of the girls on the triplet pregnancy board ?

We are all packed up now and off to m spend christmas with my parents.See you when we gat back!!!

             MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE


----------



## three_stars

Hi ladies. Sorry have not been here for a few days. Just had a catch up read.

Skirtgirl. I am so pleased for you that your bean is hanging on and I hope all continues well. ( Personally I would like to come kick a certain DR in the head for being crxp and having crxp equipment and telling you there was nothing    We all go through enough hxll with out having more heaped on us. You seem to have taken it all in ok but think what would happened if you went off meds, had a xmas binge, etc etc. How many times does this happen to others OOOHHH I am getting steamed just thinking about it.

I am happy that you are going into holidays knowing you have a figther in there.

To everyone else... to those currently PG, or PUPO ( on 2ww), planning tx for 2009 or hanging around to support everyone else.... thank you all of you for who you are, for being here for others. May we all have our new year's wishes come true.

There have been so many things I have had to put aside and do without of late but I could not do without out my Abroadies!!!!   

http://www.aroundmd.com/whitechristmas/

/links


----------



## RSMUM

Bonnie - I almost wet myself laughing at that link! ( pelvic floor? whatzat?!  )..soo funny!

Loads love and luck to you all ...................

HAppy Xmas everyone!!!        
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jaydi

Skirtgirl wonderful news.  What a time you have had!  I am amazed a different sonographer and scanning equipment could pick up so much more.  That's what happened to us too - it's quite frightening isn't it?

Have a great Christmas - thinking of you  

Jaydi xxx


Love to all you lovely Abroadies - couldn't have got through this year without you.  In fact I wouldn't have a BFP without you - that's quite something isn't it!!  I've gone all mushy now.  

Big hugs everyone.  Happy Christmas and a fabby New Year

Jaydi xxx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Christmas eve and DH is at work how pants is that!  Hope he will be home early afternoon but in the meantime the 2ww doubts are starting to creap in.... Am trying realy hard to be positive and reminding myself of everything that is different this time, i.e. meds, three embies!, three grade A 8 cell embies at that (incredibly rare of Ceram to do that) so sort of hanging in there but you know how it is.  

I think its just the thought of failing on our final attempt and not ever being able to have another go, we have always before thought we would just go back again if it didnt work and that took the pressure off a bit.  Its also quite scary just how many positives there have been in the last couple of months - which of course is wonderful - but it makes you think there has to be some negatives on their way. Oh thats a horrid thought....

Time to kick myself up the   put something Christmasy on the tele and have a nice glass of fizzy water and remind myself that we are still in with a good chance here.  Any words o encouragement gratefully received but of course not expected on Christmas Eve, just needed to let off some steam.

Mrs Bunny hope you are having a more peaceful time with your thoughts than I am and that you are relaxing and taking things easy.  Have everything crossed very tightly for you.

Pen
xx


----------



## crusoe

Pen - my DH is working today too. His company would work him to death if they could.
Don't let those doubts creep in girl. Your embies are snuggling in for the long haul as I type. BFP's are not rationed - just because there has been a good few lately doesn't mean you aren't going to get one too. You have every chance of success especially with fab sounding embies.

Even when I was on my last tx I still didn't think of it as really absolutely, definately the final one. I just couldn't I needed even the vaguest remotest possibility of another go to keep me sane.
I still haven't entirely ruled it out in the future - if for example something went wrong with our plans to adopt. Don't put too much pressure on yourself ....

I'm thinking of you and feeling very hopeful for you. You have done a number of different things this time and that has to be good. Was it Einstein who said "if you want something different, do something different" sounds like good advice to me.

The only other advice I can offer is not to symptom spot - symptoms positive or negative mean absolutely nothing in my experience.
Relax enjoy christmas -it might well be your last alone!        


Skirtgirl - delighted to see your news! 

Love to all abroadies and wishing you all a lovely christmas and happy new year.   
Crusoe


----------



## ElleJay

I'm at work too - but trying not to do any if you get what I mean!

Pen - Bash those 2ww gremlins, your doubts are a protective mechanism, but I don't think you'll be needing to use them this time as I have a good feeling about you and Mrs Bunny!

Jaydi - blame the hormones for the mushiness!

Crusoe - lots of love to you, what a hectic Christmas you will be having next year!!!

Lexey - I'd go for three, but I am now officially classified as desperate..... you really do have to consider how you'd cope or what you'd do if all three embies implanted, and I know it's a difficult decision.

Lots and lots of love to all the wonderful Abroadies - I am so chuffed to have had you all around this year and I hope that 2009 brings loads of BFPs and babies!!

Happy Christmas everyone - 

Lesley xxxx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Oh thank you Crusoe and Lesley, you have really put hope back in my heart  .  That line about enjoying this Christmas it might be your last on your own made me burst into tears!

You guys really are the best and I am feeling so much better, thank you thank you thank you, I look forward to posting good news soon!

Merry Christmas!

Pen
xxx


----------



## crusoe

and we look forward to hearing your good news Pen .......      

Cx


----------



## safarigirl

pen thinking of you and sending you lots of love - i used to think that as well, like there were only so many positives that could be had!  (Until AJ put me straight) - you have every chance of being pregnant, and this being your time .... keep the faith, and i'll keep some for you as well ...

mrs bunny lots of love to you as well 

here wishing you all a wonderful christmas, and may the new year bring all the other abroadies their dreams .... hres to us supporting each other through 2009 as dreams are made and we get to witness miracles happening in front of us 

you are all very special women and as always i feel priveledged to be part of this "group"


----------



## Ms Minerva

Almamay, what wonderful news!!! I am just so, so happy for you!!

Skirtgirl - so pleased to read your good news too!

Pen - so hope that you get a late, but very special Christmas present on 29th!

Mrs Bunny - I have everything crossed for you too!

Sorry that I have been AWOL, but just been SO busy with Christmas, DD and lovely DS!

So looking forward to our first Christmas as a proper family!!

So wishing everyone of the wonderful Abroadies a Merry Christmas and may all your dreams come true in 2009!

Jules xxx


----------



## MrsBunny

Hi Pen, just a quick one for you

Glad the girls' wise messages made you feel better.

Just remember, you're PUPO. That's Pregnant until ...... 
Everything you've done in the past few months you have done in order to be pregnant - all those positive things, different drugs, different number of embies etc etc. You haven't done these things with a negative result in mind. And as for it being your last attempt, as Crusoe says, we can never say never - we don't know what is around the corner and how exactly we'll feel in so many months or even years time so take that pressure off yourself.

Keep on looking forward to posting good news in a few days time!          

Mrs Bunny xxx


----------



## casey

Hi - just popped in to wish all you lovely abroadies a very happy xmas and a great new year !!!      

Pen - what great advice everyone has given you. I can't add anything better other than the 2ww is always worse when sitting on our own with time to worry.     

Lexey - i am waiting for FET at ceram and I am going for 3 as well - i figure if I am going to go for it then i might as well give it my best shot    

love to everyone Caseyxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Just popping by to wish Mrs Bunny all the love and luck in the world for testing today, have everything crossed for you     

Hope everyone else had a lovely Christmas!  Look forward to catching up with you all soon

Pen
xxx


----------



## three_stars

Dear abroadies ladies
Wow what a year we have had!!!  So many new FF babies and many pregnancies- some for those that have put in many a year on tx and had nearly given up hope, some now waiting for their surrogate's birth or for their adoptive child.  And sadly, some with tx that has not yet worked... but hopefully the love and support we all find here will help you continue to have courage and hope to carry on to reach your goals in 2009.

Thanks once again all of you that again this year have given me your support, advice, friendship and courage through these past years of tx, pregnancy, birth and now raising my fabulous IVF children.  It is certainly a difficult path to follow but has been made so much easier the second time around with the help of FF and especially abroadies.  So I thank all of you and wish all of you much success.

ANd special      to Mrs B and Pen for upcoming test results.

Love,

b123/ bonnie


----------



## MrsBunny

Well, I think I can say we have a 

  !!

I'll just explain why I sound positive but cautious!
I went for a blood test yesterday (12dp4dt) and today got the result - 23.4. Not good.
Did a Clearblue digital test first thing this morning which says 'pregnant'. So we were overjoyed and hoping for a bigger HCG level of course. Since getting the blood result back, we've done two other HPTs - a Boots one which I think only detects levels over 50, and another Clearblue one, one which says how many weeks since conception. The Boots one has a faint line but definitely a line, and the other says 'pregnant 1-2 weeks', which I think as it wasn't the first wee of the day sounds ok!
I haven't had many symptoms, but I did have a bit of pink-beige when I wiped on Monday (day 11 past fertilisation) which I am hoping was an impantation bleed which I've never had before. This would mean that it was probably slightly late implanting so maybe the levels aren't has high as they might have been. 
I think that if the levels were going down, I wouldn't have had the 'pregnant' results on the HPTs today.

What do you all think? Am I right to be positive? Obviously, having had chemical pregnancies before I am being cautious. I'll probably get another blood test done but I'll repeat the tests as well. IM told me to test tomorrow as they seem to have a general rule that test day is 2 weeks after transfer, no matter how old the embies are.

Does anyone know whether you usually get later implantation having transferred blasts? (or a 4 day compacting morula as ours was)

So I'm still PUPO but more positively PUPO than before!

Mrs Bunny xxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Oh Mrs Bunny, what a fab Xmas pressie.   Here's to your numbers rising and rising, you deserve it hunni! I think the next few days may be a bit stressful for you, but for now enjoy it. It's just brilliant! 
xx


----------



## Jaydi

Congratulations Mrs Bunny and DH!  

I'm sorry you're still on the rollercoaster waiting for your next blood results but I think it's really positive the HPTs say YES!!  Surely it means your levels have shot up since you had the bloods taken?

You have a perfect little embie there and everything has been so positive.  Hang on little one!!  

Could you ask to have your progesterone levels checked too?  Maybe increase them?

Lots of love from 

Jaydi and Mr Jaydi xxx


----------



## crusoe

Mrs bunny

A positive, is a positive, is a positive! Congratulations !!!!!     
Here's hoping those beta numbers keep rising and rising and rising.    

Well done you, many congratulations and much love
Crusoe
xx


----------



## three_stars

Hi Mrs Bunny!  IMHO you are positively PUPO.  My experience with all my chemicals were with single digit betas on the first tests.  I think 24 on 12 d is fine.  Of course higher would make you more relaxed but just remember that it is the doubling and progressing that counts, not where it started out at.  My take on things is that the hormones level should be measured form the day of ET as that is when your body would start reacting to the embryo which would mean that day 14 may be a better marker.  

Keep that grin on your face and your head on cloud 9 sweetie!!!!!!  Congrats!    

love,  Bonnie


----------



## MrsBunny

Thank you thank you my dear abroadie friends!  

I'm feeling better about this as the day goes on. We're off to MIL and SIL's in a mo. This is the Christmas visit as they were unwell on Boxing Day. We're going to give them the good news. We haven't said anything to them at all about this attempt - as far as they know we've given up after last time and they haven't quizzed us about it and I'm glad we didn't tell them because I needed not to have that invisible extra pressure there (no other grandchildren, SIL not married at 32 etc etc.....) And they'll understand if we say the usual 'early days' comments.....

You lovely girls have given me extra confidence for this so thank you.

I'm going to go the GP tomorrow and get her to do a urine pregnancy test and a blood test (won't get the blood results for a couple of days). I'll also ask her to check progesterone if she can, good idea Jaydi.

Pen, I'll be thinking of you tomorrow. You can do it too - I expect to see a lovely high level      

Lots of love
Mrs Bunny xxx


----------



## RSMUM

Just popped in to see how you are all doing and soo pleased to see your post, Mrs B! Best of luck for tomorrow and congrats on your BFP hun!!!

Almamay - I wonder if it's a slight infection from an injection - I did Clexane for 5 months with R and had terrible bruising - please let us know what the GP says

Pen - hang in there hun

Hi to everyone else - gotta go


XX


----------



## three_stars

Dear AM,  I had that happen once with the Clexane.  I am sure it must be from that so don't panic but no harm speaking with the GP unless of course he is clueless about clexane injections.  I think it can happen when it has not dispersed completely.  Hope all is ok with you otherwise and that holidays are going well.  


Goodluck tomorrow to Pen for testing and this week for Mrs. B for 2nd beta.

Love,
b


----------



## Skirtgirl

Congratulations Mrs B !!! I can understand why you are nervous though. I hope your second beta shows the levels doubling nicely. I also had single digit levels with all my chem pregnancies as well.

Good Luck Pen hope to see some good news tomorrow!.


----------



## ElleJay

Mrs Bunny - Oh Wow - you've done it!  Congratulations on the BFP - I am so pleased for you!  I am sure that the next test will show the doubling you want.  Well done!!

Almamay - I still have a bit of a lump in my thigh which is left behind from a particularly nasty bruise after a Clexane jab, so I honestly don't think yours will be anything to worry about, and I hope your GP can reassure you tomorrow.

Pen - Good luck for testing tomorrow!

Lots of love to everyone - 

Lesley xxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Good luck, Pen. Just stopping by to wish you luck. xx


----------



## larkles

MrsBunny-Congratulations      what a fantastic Christmas present for you and dh-so pleased for you   

Penelope Positive-Lets hope it's a positive for you,  thinking of you 

Hi to all other abroadies-catch up later, just got back last night from Lapland which was out of this world, never again will I have a Christmas anywhere else

Larkles
xxx


----------



## Jaydi

Good luck Pen - crossing everything for you today 

Mrs Bunny - hope your GP is a big help today - it's about time she was!!

AlmaMay I'm on the same dose as you and I've had a couple of lumps from the clexane injections that last a few days.  If you are slim they probably show up even more?  I hope the doc reassures you today.  I'm still so excited about your news!!  Hope you are feeling good apart from the bruises.

Larkles - I bet you didn't want to come home!  What an amazing trip.

Skirtgirl - hope your little one is doing well - thinking of you.

Laura - hope you're doing ok.  Just hang in there and take care of your little ones.  I can imagine you have no energy at all for posting but we are all thinking of you.

Lesley - hope you've had a good Christmas - time for a catch up   My new top is going down a storm  

Lots of love to everyone - hope you've all had a lovely Christmas time.  We still have the inlaws to do!!  They had the lurgy over Christmas so we're doing it late (tomorrow!  Oh joy).

Off to meet some fabby friends for lunch today - can't wait.

Big hugs everyone

Jaydi xxx


----------



## RSMUM

Jaydi - lovely to see your ticker progressing!  

Sorry I'm not posting much but I'm thinking of you all - things are certainly moving on this thread eh?!

Hope you all have a wonderful 2009!


----------



## Penelope Positive

Hi everyone, 

Sorry to keep you waiting hang on a few moments longer whilst I first say massive congratulations to Mrs Bunny!  I know exactly how you must feel with the number being a little on the low side but it doesnt matter what the number is as long as its doubling!  Looks like you have done it!  Am absolutely thrilled for you     

So for us......Well am at the moment only go to post a SMP (small medium positive?) not a BFP or a BFN.  We have only been for blood test this morning and may not get it back today but in the meantime we have been doing HPT's and have two lines on both varieties. The test line isnt really strong but its definately there on both so we are really hopeful but on tenterhooks!

Hang in there with us please, we need all your prayers and hopes for the next fews hours.

Hoping to be able to post something wonderful later but in the meantime thank you for all your lovely messages!

Pen
xx


----------



## crusoe

Pen - All sounds  very, very good to me. I think congratulations are in order!!!!!! I wouldn't worry about the darkness of the line - they vary hugely from test to test. You have a line - that is the main thing. Yipeeeeeeeeeeeee...............

Sending you my prayers and best wishes.

Sorry this is so short - I'm at work.

Loads of love
Crusoe
x


----------



## MrsBunny

Pen, I agree with Crusoe, your news does sound very good! A positive is a postitive!    

I really hope you get your blood result today. It's terrible being on tenterhooks isn't it? 

But the fact that you've had positives on HPTs is a very good sign at this stage.

I'm on tenterhooks too. I had a blood test this morning and have to wait until tomorrow afternoon for the results. BUT we did another Clearblue test this morning which says 'pregnant' so it's looking good! I couldn't see that being positive if the levels were falling from 23 on Saturday.

So it's   for us both!

I'm sure you'll be clicking that lovely BFP icon very very soon Pen!

Lots of love
Mrs Bunny xxxx


----------



## Skirtgirl

Pen Sounds like a postive to me!!!!!! hope the bloods give you the numbers you want this afternoon!!

Mrs B sounds good for you as well!!!

I am having a hard time believing in my BFP at the moment, I am sure the dr faked the heartbeat!!! I feel totally normal. I do feel a bit tired but that could be due to 6 weeks of illness (either me or the children) and 2 over excited 5 year olds opn christmas holidays!!! I also have hot hands and am thirsty but no m/s and I am not sensitive to smells like I was last time. Also boobs dont feel that bad?? I should be 8 weeks today?? Have a dr and a midwife appointment next week so will keep on with the drugs until then!!!


----------



## MrsBunny

Hey Alma May - just wanted to say that filing personal paperwork is NOT a holiday job! That's my least favourite job in the world so you have my sympathy  

Good luck for the scan on Friday - I'm sure things will be fine xx

Skirtgirl, the same message to you too. Every pregnancy is different. Maybe you will be 'complaining' of symptoms in a couple of weeks time!

Crusoe, I'm watching out for your news - how exciting it must be for you at this time.

Larkles, yes, tell us more about Lapland and the cosy nights with DH (not too much detail though please!)

Jaydi, hope your trip to the in-laws goes ok  

Lesley, are you upright again now - maybe you could stay crossed for a tiny bit longer please?! 

My Mum is coming to stay for a few days today (6 nights actually which is quite a long time when she hasn't been for ages!) so I may not be around so much but of course I'll post the important news. 

Hello to Lexey, Laura, Giggly, Sasha, Mini-me, RSMUM, San and Steve, Bonnie, Casey, Izzy, Nats, WWAV, Tea and everyone I've surely temporarily forgotten, and especially Positive Pen.

Lots of love
Mrs Bunny xxx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Beta HCG shows 61 14dpt. Not very high but guess we are now in the same boat as you Mrs Bunny.... Gosh this is hard.  Second test booked for Friday.

No idea what to think or feel at the moment....


----------



## Skirtgirl

Pen sorry your level wasn't higher, no idea what the levels mean , I was told over 50 was a BFP. I have been in a similar boat to you over the past 2 weeks and I know how hard it is. I hope your levels rise nicely by the next test. This bit of the wait is even harder than the 2ww I think.

Enjoy it though, as you are still pupo!!!!


----------



## Penelope Positive

Sorry for that very quick post a few minutes back. DH is out and I was not really sure how to react to my low number and came over all panicky in the need for some reassurance!

Just phoned Ruth who doesnt sound too positive at all - but my clinic here is saying it will all depend on what happens on my next test on Friday and that its just a positive number at the moment.  Doing a bit of internet trawling a lot of people seem to think that anything over 50 is a BFP but I guess as I am testing day 14 rather than 12 which is normal Ruth wants to see higher and others are just not expressing their concerns? Dont know what to think.  Mrs B what did your clinic say to you? 

Am trying to be happy but just feel desperately in limbo and its not a nice feeling. Skirtgirl you are so right with this next few days going to be harder than the 2WW. 

Don't know what I am going to do with myself for the next few days, I think I would have felt quite hopeful about 61 if Ruth hadnt sounded so negative...I know its not a great number but I have certainly seen much lower ones come through.  Can anyone share some positive stories with Positive Pen   - sorry to be so needy but this is our first ever positive of any sort and we desperately want it to stay.

Pen
xx


----------



## ashjee

Hi everyone 

Lexey has asked me to get online and ask how everyone is, she sends her thgoughts to all but especially Mrs Bunny and Pen at the moment who is see have just got fantastic BFPs yayyyyyyyyyy well done to you both. I know lexey will be absolutely thrilled for you both  .

Sorry to be the bearer of bad news but im sure that you all know that lex's dad has been in hospital and he has unfortunately had a massive stroke on boxing day. Lexey is at his bedside as things arnt looking too good. As you know Lexey is a great friend who always offers mounts of support to us all whenever the need arises, She is always there for us and im sure that you will join me in being there for Lexey now. It would be great if you could all to offer a   prayer for Lexey's dad and Lexey and her family in their time of need.

Love and best wishes to you all 

Ash on behalf of Lexey


----------



## Penelope Positive

Ash

How wonderful Lexey is to think of us at such a difficult time for her.  As you say she is always here for all of us and a tremendous support to everyone. Please send her my love and of course I will make sure to have her and her father in my prayers  .

We will all be thinking of her.

Pen
xx


----------



## ElleJay

Pen - You are officially pregnant, hold on to that and I hope that the magical doubling gets confirmed for you.

Mrs Bunny - only too pleased to keep on risking falling over for you!

Almamay - thanks so much for your tip on the logs!  We'll have to discuss the definition of normal when we next have a chat!  Good luck for the next scan.

Jaydi - Hope Groundhog day passed without event!

Bonnie - Thanks for the e-mail and the lovely photos - lots of hugs to all of you, hope DS is getting better and that big DD had a lovely Christmas.

Ash - thanks for posting Lexey's sad news, please tell her that I wish her Dad well and am thinking of her.

Lots of love to all the Abroadies - having a very quiet Christmas now that we have got all the visiting away, and it is great!

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## RSMUM

Ash  - thanks so much for passing on lex's sad news - please let her know that her abroadie friends are thinking of her and her dad 

pen p, mrs b, alma and skirt girl - so     to read all your news girls - i will be willing those betas to double and those scans to be wonderful news - jaydi and lesley? how are you two doing too?

wanting to send lots of happy new year wishes to my lovely abroadie friends and so hope that next year,some time, you'll all be struggling to post properly for the same reason i'm posting so erratically  

huge hugs and    to you all - and ash - best of luck with the lovely stepan and please, please pass on my thoughts to lexey...


xxxxx


----------



## ashjee

Thank you abroadie ladies 

I have passed on your love and prayers to lexey. I know that she will appreciate it.

love ash


----------



## Laura68

Hello Abroadies

I have been away for a few days and just got in and jumped on the computer - have been thinking of Pen and Mrs B all day.  I'm sure DH thinks I'm having an internet affair!

Firstly, Ash, thank you so much for posting about Lexey.  Please send her my love too.  It's so very hard to see your loved one suffering, but at least he is in the right place and she is with him.    

Now, Mrs B and Pen - I can't help feel excited for you - I know you are both feeling extra cautious, but at the moment, as everyone else has said, you are pregnant and that is amazing and wonderful news.  I know you are both in a bit of limbo given your relatively low Hcgs, but I would just reiterate what everyone else has said - it's the doubling that's important.  A higher level gives you peace of mind, but if a low number doubles nice and strongly, that's more important.  Remember what happened to me?  I got an outright negative on an HPT first of all - 3 of them!  So my Hcg must have been well below 50.  Then the day I went for a blood test I did another Hpt and the second line did come up, but it was so faint I thought it was a mistake, and it only came up after about ten minutes - I nearly threw it away before it appeared.  

My first blood test was only 100, so mine was definitely a late implanter - probably it was too busy dividing in half to implant!  So I am hoping for the same outcome for you both.  Hang on in there and try to keep positive.  We are all willing your little ones on.  Right now, I just want to be excited and happy for you both!!

I haven't caught up with everyone else's news yet but hope you all had a lovely Xmas.  Good to see AlmaMay and Skirtgirl's little ones still growing, and Jaydi - so excited to see your ticker!!!! Time flies.  Nearly ten weeks already, for you and me!  Wow. I'm too scared to put a ticker yet.... maybe if I reach 38 weeks....!

Hello to all you other lovely ladies.

Laura xxxx


----------



## MrsBunny

Firstly, Ash, thanks for posting for Lexey - how lovely of her to be thinking of us when things aren't going well for her. Please pass on my love and tell her I'm thinking of her and her family, praying for a good outcome for her Dad.  

Pen, I have heard plenty of positive stories where peoples' levels start off much lower than yours (or mine) but I'm afraid don't have personal experience of this. And I also know that the doubling time varies (betabase shows this). I think Ruth is being cautious because Ceram seem to have a threshold of 80 before they say you don't need another blood test. Of course all clinics have their own reasons for setting these rules and thresholds but some don't rely too much on betas at all. Let me tell you what IM say. Their general rule is that if you test positive with a urine test on the day they say (14 days after transfer), then you're pregnant, and you don't need a blood test. If the urine test is negative at that stage, then you should get a blood test to confirm this (how awful to have to go through this to confirm a negative!). I told them what we were doing, and that we'd had the blood test a couple of days early and because of previous chem pgs we needed to see for ourselves that the level is rising. Well, today, my Dr from IM rang up and wished me congratulations - he wasn't bothered about me having a blood test because I had tested positive with a HPT. He just said to organise a scan for 2 weeks time!  

I think that 61 is a good level, especially if maybe having 3 embies meant that implantation was later for some reason. You're right, it is a lovely positive number and you are definitely pregnant. I know the waiting is torture and I'm sorry to say this but what it does mean is that you can prepare yourself in the back of your mind for bad news. I know this sounds horrible but we all know that being prepared is better than getting a big shock. At least by waiting until Friday for another test it gives a good few days for the levels to be conclusive which is good. 

In the meantime, keep taking the meds, try and stay positive and read Laura's story again! This extra blood test is just to CONFIRM your pregnancy. Remember that.

Big hugs    

Mrs Bunny xxx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Morning everyone.

Laura and Mrs Bunny you are such lovely ladies thank you for sharing your thoughts and stories with me these combined with something else this morning are making me feel much more positive.  I did two further pee sticks this morning 1 digital clearblue which went to positive within a minute and another first response one which now shows two strong lines! The previous two have had fairly faint second lines but todays is really strong so we are feeling very hopeful again!

I know we cannot know anything for sure until we get our results on Friday from our second Beta but am feeling much better this morning, thank you all for your support.

Mrs B hope you get great news today from your second test and we can really celebrate your confirmation!

Thanks to LeslieJ, Alma May and everyone else for their encouragement we are definately hanging in there now.

Love and hugs
Pen
xxx


----------



## larkles

Hi Abroadies-Happy New Year, let’s hope that keeps the promise for us all

Pen-Oh hun, so worrying for you, to be honest I thought anything over 5 for beta levels were a positive-my thoughts are with you, not sure what Ruth said but I think you should have a bit of faith-lovely to hear your update, we're just heading out to my parents for the afternoon, not really looking forward to it but um and oh that's what we have to do, too many questions   

Lexey-sorry to hear that your dad is not well-thinking of you xx

Alma may & Jaydi have sent you a pm

Had a lovely meet up with some cycle buddies yesterday in London, lovely hotel Soho hotel, brilliant place for a meet up if anyone is interested sometime next year, if I can reduce the size of my piccies they’ll be in the gallery soon! Also of Lapland…am so in love with the place, never felt so much peace

Hoping you all have a good couple of days off-for those working that is! All the Mum’s to be and all those hoping for, I wish you all a peaceful New Year

Larkles/Jen
xx


----------



## crusoe

Hi there ladies

Pen I'm sorry your beta is not as high as you would have liked but please hang on in there. A high beta is not necessarily indicative that all is ok anyway. My beta on my only positive was something like 225 which we were really pleased with, the clinic was pleased with etc but sadly it all ended in disaster. Unfortunately you will have to wait for Friday's beta - which is going to be so hard I know. There are plenty of stories around of low betas (and I'm not even sure that yours is necessarily all that low anyway) which double beautifully and result in happy healthy babies. You have a positive test and every chance that all will be absolutely fine - probably just a late implanter!     

Lexey - sorry to hear about your dad. You and he are in my thoughts.    

Wishing all you ladies a happy new year. May 2009 bring you all you wish for.
I'm off back to bed - I've got a cold and I feel rotten.









Love crusoe
xxx


----------



## Jaydi

Hi Abroadies

Ash thanks so much for posting and passing our messages on to Lexey.  Huge hugs to you Lexey and to your dad and all your family.  We are all thinking of you.      

Pen - your news today is great - sorry you have to wait until Friday for more test results but it sounds good 

Larkles - your trip sounds amazing.  Lapland is a very special place isn't it?

Laura - I hate to tell you but you ARE having an internet affair    I've had a few dates now too and they've been a huge success 
Thanks for being excited about my ticker.  You are right it was so scary to make one but I wanted to say hi to our little one and celebrate it's really there.  I hope you will too after your next scan - they do a ticker with two babies in one egg - couldn't be more perfect for you. 
We saw the in-laws yesterday and BIL etc and it was really upsetting - no one said a thing about me being pregnant.  They even did a toast before we ate and didn't say congratulations.   I'm so hurt I couldn't sleep last night thinking about it.  They are all convinced I'm going to miscarry again. I feel sorry for DH - this is his family!  I think I need to stay away from now on - I can imagine the worst myself without having negative vibes like that around!  Thank goodness for Abroadies.

Skirtgirl - thinking of you waiting for your next scan  

AlmaMay - I know what you mean about the cold/flu feelings - it's strange isn't it?  

Crusoe - sorry to hear you're feeling rotten with a cold - take care.  Thinking of you getting ready for the new year and your son arriving.  

Lesley -  hope you're having a lovely holiday time and keeping warm and snuggly.

Mrs Bunny - sending you lots of love  

Love to all

Happy New Year everyone!!  Would love to say more but you know I'm a gushing mushy thing at the moment  

Jaydi xxx


----------



## MrsBunny

Hi everyone

I am very pleased to report an official  

My beta HCG was 101. So that's more than 4 times as much as the test on Saturday!!! Can't believe it.

Thanks for everyone's support and encouragement, it really has helped. I'm in danger of turning into a gushing mushy thing like Jaydi if I say much more  

Pen, I'm so glad you've had some good results with the pee sticks today - that's really really good news. Remember the word 'confirmation'.  

Crusoe, sorry you're laid up with a cold. Snuggle up warm won't you.

Larkles, hope it goes ok with the parents. Glad you had a good meet up - looking forward to seeing those piccies

Lexey, just seen your post. So so sorry about your Dad hun. Take care of yourself    

Wishing everyone a very happy new year 

lots of love
Mrs Bunny xxx


----------



## crusoe

Oh Lexey

I am so very, very sorry  

Love crusoe
x


----------



## Laura68

Lexey, so very sorry to read your news.  It must be a comfort to you that you were there at his bedside.  Sending you massive hugs  .  I lost my own lovely Dad a few years ago and I still think about him and miss him every day, so I know how you feel.  Hope you and your family are giving each other lots of support and love at this sad time. 
Laura
xxxx


----------



## Laura68

Mrs Bunny - well that is the news we've all been waiting for!!!  An official BFP, we can finally unleash the dancing bananas:

                         

Oh and:

     

Well done for keeping your head and believing in the power of the peestick - that is a very nice level Beta now and a definite, definite positive!!!  You definitely had a late implanter but looks like it's making up for lost time now.  What a fab way to start 2009!

Pen - excellent news - sounds like yours is going up too.  Hoping for same confirmation for you.  As others have said, every clinic has it's own protocol re the Hcg levels - the one who did my bloods thought 100 was low, whereas at my first clinic, they didn't even do a blood test.  It was just pee on a stick, and come back in two weeks.  Sometimes, I think betas can make us worry more.  I think your starting level was pretty good anyway, and as long as it's shooting up, that's all that matters. A positive is a positive is a positive.

Jaydi - so sorry your in laws upset you so much.  It's really unforgiveable.  If I was being charitable, I would say, they're all on eggshells because they want this so much for both of you and daren't believe it's actually happening.  But bottom line is, you're more pregnant than you've ever been, already almost at 12 weeks, and boy does your beanie deserve a champagne toast!  I'm sure once you reach 12 weeks, they will all be able to tell you how delighted they are, but in the meantime, you are doing the right thing - stay away from people who upset you.  I can't find a champagne toast smiley, so you'll have to make do with this for now!  

Hello to all the other lovely Abroadies.  Hoping you all have a lovely evening to see in the New Year.

Lots of love 

Laura xxxx


----------



## Skirtgirl

Lexey I am so sorry about your dad, at least you were there with him.

Mrs B fantastic news!!!!! what now? any more bloods? when is your scan?

Pen sounds as if your level is going up as well!!! fingers crossed for friday.


----------



## Penelope Positive

Lexey so very very sorry to hear about your Dad. I hope you are OK. You were there with him and I am sure that meant so much to him.  Sending you all my love.

Mrs Bunny you clever clever lady am absolutely delighted for you sweetheart and thrilled to be able to join in the celebrations              its giving me great hope too! Enjoy your New Year's Eve knowing you are one extra for the toast ending this year!

Crusoe, Jaydi, Laura and everyone thank you so much for your words of encouragement and everyone else who is thinking of us at the moment, we feel your prayers. Hear is to a Happy 2009 for us all and the continued friendship and support we all find here.

Pen
xxx


----------



## phantom831

good day to you ladies.

befor you all start saying who the bloody hell is this, i know i have not been on for a while but have been dealing with mind things and feel much better for it now.

just wanted to come on in and wish you all a brilliant new year and i hope 2009 bring everyone exactly what they want.

to all of you that are already on there way to getting what they want i hope it brings even more for you lol.

good luck to you all and happy new year 
      
love to you all as usuall and you all take care now ok

love
steve and san xxxxx


----------



## phantom831

its me again

i just noticed the message from lexy

LEXY: i am so sorry to hear your news my heart is with you and as i am sure everyone has told you, if you need to talk or come over and visit you are more than welcome ok

take care and keep in touch

steve and san
     

xxxxx


----------



## ElleJay

Oh Lexey - I am so sorry that your Dad passed away this morning - what a truly rotten way for the old year to end.  My heart goes out to you - the biggest cyber hug I can post is coming your way.

Lots of love

Lesley xxx


----------



## ElleJay

Just wanted to wish a Happy New Year to all my Abroadie friends - thank you for picking me up, and in certain cases, holding me up this year.  You are all wonderful, and I'm lucky to be a part of this group.

Lots of love - I hope all your wishes come true in 2009

Lesley xxxxx


----------



## bron11

HI All

Sorry Lexey to hear about your dad, thoughts with you and your family.  Take time out for yourselves.  

Congratulations to those who have BFP and fingers crossed for those waiting for levels to go up or test.

Wishing everyone happy new year 2009 and hope all your wishes come true

Bron


----------



## Sasha B

Lexey, I am so sorry to hear about your Dad. I can imagine that right now you are relieved his suffering is over but also trying to get your head around the fact that he isn't here anymore. My heart goes out to you. Sending you lots of love.

Jaydi, how insensative of your in-laws. This little baby will be ok and will make it to full term, you have to believe it.

Pen & Mrs B, congratulations on your BFP's! Hope those betas keep climbing nicely.

AlmaMay, thinking of you & your little beanie.

Bloobs, so great to see you my love. I could have kept on hugging you the whole day!

Love to all you wonderful Abroadies and Happy New Year for 2009.



love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Tea63

Oh bugger computers    - or is it my fingers  
just lost a big post  
Wanted to say I'm sorry to Lexey - lost my Dad 2 years ago on New Years Day too - but am ok about it - he was not good in the end - parkinson - he had a massive stroke as well and didn't feel a thing - and we were in Denmark at the same time   - miss him but still more happy that he is saved from a lot of things if that makes sense 

Big Congratulations to Mrs Bunny and Pen - big changes in your life in 2009     

And happy New Year to the rest of you  

Here it is waaaay tooo hot and humid  - now around 30° at 11pm  - so went to the beach yesterday and again today - only way I can cope with this heat - my body is buildt for the nice cold nordic climate   - so Ditte had her first swim in the big ocean and play in the sand  - some things were a lot easier before her - the things you have to pack now - things take a lot longer  

Hope everyone will have a baby or be pregnant by the end of 2009  

Love from Tea


----------



## Jaydi

Lexey sending you lots of love.  We are all thinking of you.      

Knowing you I can guess you are looking after everyone else right now.  We are here for you if you need some Lexey time - day or night.

Love Jaydi xxx


----------



## Jaydi

Happy New Year Abroadies

And here are Mrs Bunny's dancing bananas - I am soooooo happy for you.  You are a very special person and really deserve this.  

                           

Lots of love to you both  

Jaydi xxx


----------



## Jaydi

Thanks everyone for your kind words about our trip to our in-laws. Of course it's not much in the big scheme of things but after all we go through some days you just want some sparkly congratulations don't you? 
Laura thanks for the toast 

Lesley - your post is lovely - so true for all of us 

Pen - good luck tomorrow - thinking of you 

Steve & San - good to hear from you - good luck for 2009

Giggly - Happy Birthday!! Wishing you a fabby 2009 

Love to Tea, Sasha, Bron, Lesley, Steve & San, Pen, Skirtgirl, AlmaMay, Giggly, Crusoe, Larkles, Rsmum, Jules, Bonnie, WWAV, Helen, Izzy, Safarigirl, Dawn, Mini-me, Diva B, Cat, Bluebell - Happy New Year to all Abroadies thinking of you all 

*Happy New Year 2009 !*

Jaydi xxx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Lexey how lovely to see you posting today. You are such a strong brave lady we are all so lucky to have you here and your positive attitute to everything is an inspiration. I am sure your Dad will remember to deliver that message! I hope that 2009 brings you your much deserved BFP.

I am feeling down this morning, my Clearblue is still only showing Pregnant - 1-2 weeks. It really should be showing 2-3 by now shouldnt it?  I never thought I would feel down about seeing a positive on a pee stick but I am just desperately praying that my levels have risen, I dont know what to think.  We want this so much I couldnt bear it to be taken away from us now when we havent even been able to celebrate our first pregnancy.  My blood test is at 9.30 but they are slow so dont expect to get the results back till 4ish its going to be a long day.  I promise if we get good results I will shout and scream it from the roof tops, keep everything crossed for us please ladies!

Hope everyone is doing ok today, Mrs Bunny hope you are on   and enjoying it there, hope to join you later

Pen
xxx


----------



## crusoe

I have everything crossed Pen. I know it is far easier said than done but try not to worry too much.
Thinking of you and praying for great news!

Lots of love
Crusoe
x


----------



## Laura68

Good morning Lexey - lovely to see you on here.  We've all been thinking of you.  Your Dad will have delivered that message by now so who knows what 2009 will bring.

Pen - it is going to be a long day for you, but the blood test is the only reliable way of knowing what's going on.  It might be that your bloods are low but doubling - I never trust those HPTs that tell you how pregnant you are anyway.  They're based on a perfect average level of HCG, and how many of us on here had a perfect average result?  Mine would have shown "Not pregnant at all"!  So hang in there. My bloods certainly didn't suggest twins.  Far too low.  Some of us obviously just have slow starts to our HCG levels.  Good that your blood test is this morning, and we will all be waiting with everything crossed for you for later on.     

Hello to everyone else and a Happy New Year to you all.

Laura xxx


----------



## Laura68

Almamay, what lovely news!  It must have been so exciting to see your little one.  It's amazing how fast they go from being a little blob, to a little bean, to a wriggly little tadpole, and then a baby.  Ah, I'm so pleased for you hon!  I bet you are still smiling from ear to ear.

Laura xx


----------



## Jaydi

AlmaMay what wonderful news today!  How magical.  
I have to admit I feel quite envious - our scans (one private and two NHS) have been really poor and the last one the sonographer said the screen didn't rotate round far enough for me to see and I had to be contented with looking at DHs face all lit up up and thrilled.  Time to find somewhere new I think. Wish we were in London there seem to be better places.  I can't understand why they don't try to reassure the woman - surely that would be the best thing for the baby?  To have the 12 week scan we have to pay £200 in our area but apparently in some parts of the UK it is on the NHS - that's a shocker isn't it?
So excited for you AlmaMay.  

Pen good luck today - we are all thinking of you.  Don't pay any attention to the HPT.  As you have a late implanter then it makes sense the levels aren't average as for most people now - but remember it's doubling that is important.  I hope you get the results sooner.  

Lexey - we are all sending you lots of love.   These next few weeks will be especially hard with everything you have to organise and also thinking about your own relationship with your dad.  I love that he will be looking after you and making your dreams come true.  That's very special.  Love and hugs to you.  

Mrs Bunny - are you in shock?  Hope you're having a good time with your mum - can she take in your news?  I find parents have a bit of trouble understanding ivf and don't get you are as pregnant as everyone else.  Take it easy this week.  

Love to all Abroadies.  Good luck and oodles of happiness for 2009.  

Jaydi xxx


----------



## shadowseeker

Sorry i haven't been on much but I really do hope that 2009 will brings us all our dreams that we want so so much.

Lexey -  I am so so sorry about your dad, i am going to pm you our phone number hun ok, remember steve and i are only 3 hours away if you need a break and we will try to be over very soon. love and    to you and all your family.

Hi To everyone else, i know steve said it but HAPPY NEW YEAR  and      to everyone having tx this year

Love and  

San xx


----------



## MrsBunny

Pen, thinking of you loads and saving you a special place next to me      

Lexey, Alma May is right about your relationship with your Dad changing now. I feel the same since I lost my Dad 9 years ago (is it really that long ago?) I always feel that he is close by watching over me and smiling, wishing me well. It's the same with DH's Dad too. I'm sure your Dad was really glad to have you with him when it counted - that's the important thing. xx

Alma May, great news that you saw your little one wriggling. How lovely for you  

Jaydi, yes we're having a nice time with my Mum. She is pleased for us but doesn't say much. But she is asking if I'm ok a bit more than usual and when we were out shopping this morning she pointed to a chair in a shop in case I wanted to sit down - usually it's her that on the look out for chairs!
Tonight we have DH's Mum's surprise 60th birthday party so it's a bit of a hectic day. And DH has just gone to Asda for some bits for the weekend as my brother and the kids are coming. He's been a real star over the 2ww and beyond and he's starting to say 'a woman's work is never done'!  
To answer your other question, yes I am still in shock but I'm definitely feel different now which reminds me that i'm pregnant. Making the most of the time before I start feeling rotten. I'm certainly not off my food! Hope you are managing to eat a bit more now. Did you think about whether acupuncture would help with the sickness?

Giggly, hope you had a great birthday yesterday  

Lots of love to all abroadies and thanks for all my dancing bananas!

Mrs Bunny xxx


----------



## safarigirl

good to come back to these boards and read the good news ... well done mrs bunny!  Take the chairs and feet up for you!  Penelope hoping that your levels keep climbing as well, as far as i know, its that your levels keep doubling, not the initial figure that counts ... it varyies tremdously from women to women ... i have read of twins that start at 50 and my initial beta was over 400 and just one, so you can never tell, but anything over 50 is a pregnancy .... 
almamay, so pleased that you had a good scan, that is such wonderful news and of course with more to come from crusoe and giggly as the year progesses

so big happy 09 to everyone, here to support everyone get their dreams this year .....

ps just come back from new york, spend a week there, fabulous time with my dh and dd, real holiday and feeling very energised, if slightly jetlagged for year ahead ....


----------



## Penelope Positive

Pause for dramatic effect........

We are absolutely delighted to now be able to post an offical  !  

Beta is up from 61 on Tuesday to 271 today so we are officially and definately pregnant!  Am absolutely over the moon and keep chuckling to myself.  DH is just absolutely thrilled too.  Don't know how we got through the day we were so on edge and convinced we were going to get bad news and shocked when the clinic said we have great news for you!

Thank you so much to everyone for your kind words, patience, positivity and love, I am now officially Penelope Positive and the happiest person on this planet at the moment.  Will catch up with personals tomorrow if thats ok for now I am going to go and hug my husband some more 

Pen
xxx


----------



## Laura68

Hooray hooray hooray!!!!!  I've been sitting here pressing refresh refresh refresh for the last half an hour hoping your results would come in Pen.  Well done you.  Silly old HPTS.  Your Beta is fantastic.  Fantastic happy wonderful news!!!!

So now it's your turn:

Congratulations on your     

                                  


Wooohoooo!  I feel quite exhausted!

Enjoy every minute of that news sinking in Pen.  Lots of love to you and DH.

Laura xxxx


----------



## crusoe

Fantastic news Pen! I had a sneaky feeling that all would be fine. 
I am so pleased for you what a lovely way to start 2009               

Loads of love Crusoe
xxx

AlmaMay - also fab to see your scan news too!


----------



## MrsBunny

Huge Congratulations to PEN and DH !!!

          

I'm so glad you could confidently click that BFP icon!

So very very pleased for you and it's really good that we can now be pg buddies!

Take it easy now, what you've been doing so far is obviously working very well  including those hugs with DH 

Lots of love
Mrs Bunny xxx


----------



## Skirtgirl

Pen            

I am so pleased for you. What a year we are going to have.!!!!!
Lets hope it is all ups for you now and no more downs. And for you Mrs B!!  

I know what you have both been going through and don't know when I will feel confident, DH reakons not until I have a baby in my arms and tbh he is probably right.


----------



## mini-me

Lexey - sorry to hear about your dad, I lost my dad in Sept '08.  Although my dad and I didn't have a close relationship, it still hits you hard when you lose a parent.  Take time and look after yourself sweetie.    

Love mini-me
xxxx


----------



## mini-me

Hopefully I don't lose this post, as I did earlier today due to the wireless connection playing up.    DH has moved our main computer so I'm sure it's his tinkering that's responsible!    I've resorted to my laptop now and that's more reliable!  

Mrs B & Pen - so pleased for you both.  What a fantastic start to the new year, congratulations!       

Alma May - how lovely to see your little one again, you'll see a big difference with each scan.  

Hope everyone had a good Christmas and New Year.  Ours was quiet and I was suffering from an awful cold - thought my insides were going to fall out (sorry tmi!    ) and I managed to to strain all my rib muscles.  Babe is absolutely fine though.

The abroadies seem to be on a real roll at the moment which is an absolutely brilliant start to 2009 with many of us to become mothers in different ways.  I really pray and hope that those who haven't yet achieved success that this is your year.  After 7 years of trying, 7 ETs and 4 clinics, I can't believe it will happen to me in 2 weeks or less (will be induced at 40 weeks due to mild GD). 


Love and best wishes to all,
mini-me
xxx


----------



## RSMUM

Just popping on to add my congrats to Pen, Mrs. B, Alma..and Mini-me 2 weeks? wow! and Jaydi,Skirtgirl, Crusoe, Giggly ..oh I'm starting to lose track of the good news we've had on here over the past few months ....sending big, sloppy hugs to all of you and hoping you all have a wonderful, incredible 2009 and may all your dreams come true.


----------



## Penelope Positive

Morning everyone,

Just wanted to pop in and say thank you to everyone for all the congratulations, dancing bananas and some! We are filled with joy and so grateful for our success, just hoping all goes well now.

Mrs Bunny how wonderful we pregnant together we can share symptom stories and progress updates  

AlmaMay how wonderful to see your little one in its full glory for the first time, I am sure it must have made your eyes well up with joy. Take good care of yourself and keep enjoying your pregnancy

RSMum and DivaB lovely to hear from you and thank you for your good wishes. Hope you are doing well.

Mini-Me cannot believe your little one is coming in two weeks time, you must be so excited.  Hope all goes well for you will be thinking of you!

SkirtGirl and Laura hope you two are doing well and enjoying your pregnancies.  I am sure I am going to be just like you and worrying about something every week. I think when you have been through so much its completely normal to worry but try to relax and enjoy your baby growing. Things will be fine I'm sure.  Thank you both for your incredible support over the last few weeks you really have both kept me going and many a day I think I woud have completely lost it if it wasnt for your support.

Lexey hope you are ok honey, we are all thinking about you at this very difficult time. We look forward to hearing from you when you are ready.

Finally a special mention to the lovely Crusoe who along with many others of you has been with me since day one pretty much of our journey. You have been a real friend supporting, encouraging and sharing experiences with us as we have gone through cycle after cycle. Always totally unselfish with your postings and upbeat no matter what you have been absolutely amazing.  Thank you sweetheart    I so look forward to hearing more news of your son in a few weeks time and will have everything crossed for your panel, which I am sure will be a formality!  I know I am not alone in thinking what a wonderfully mummy you are going to make and cant wait to hear about your new family.

Time for me to put my feet up I think   

Happy 2009 everyone. I hope it brings great news and joy for all us abroadies and the strength to continue our journeys and to share our stories with this wonderful group of people.

Pen
xxx


----------



## Jaydi

Pen congratulations!!!!

Wonderful news 

                               

Love Jaydi xxx


----------



## Izzy x

Pen Positive and Mrs Bunny,

Many, many congratulations!!!

    

I am so happy for you both. Thats fantastic news.

Izzy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Grumpygirl

Just FAB news, Mrs Bunny and Pen!! I am made up for you both, well done ! What a lovely Christmas pressie for you. Enjoy being belly buddies and being pregnant- excellent news!

Loads of love and happy new year to all the lovely abroadies wherever you are in your journey.
Giggly
xx


----------



## crusoe

Oh hec Pen ... thanks, I've got a tear in my eye now! 

Love Crusoe
xx


----------



## larkles

Pen so fantastic to see your news

      

Lots of love to everyone else

Larkles
xxx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Thank you Larkles, Giggly, Izzi and Jaydi we still can't believe it!   

Pen
xxx


----------



## larkles

Aww Pen, enjoy as much as possible, you so deserve it  

                    

Larkles
xx


----------



## bluebell

Just catching up after 2 weeks offline !!!

WOW what amazing news !!  Haven't had time to read it all, but jsut wante t osend the biggest congrats to three of the loveliest ladies on here  ... Alma May, Pen Pos and Mrs Bunny.  I am over the moon for you all !!  I hope that you have the most uneventful and lovely pregnancies !  You deserve this so much.  What a fantastic start to 2009 !!         

Love from Bloobs xxxxx


----------



## ElleJay

Hi!

I think I'm even later than Bonnie in saying a huge congratulations to Pen!  Well done with that wonderful beta result!   

Almamay - so happy to read about your fantastic scan and you seeing your little wriggler!

Mrs B - I'm really glad that your DH and Mum are looking after you so well - grab those chairs while you can!

Bloobs - welcome back, hope you had a lovely time away.

Bonnie - Thank goodness you had the flu vaccine and haven't come down with anything, I hope the littlies are better and that DD enjoyed her visit over here with her Dad.  Working on a weekend visit to Paris!

Jaydi - Shame on the IL's - am working on another suitable t-shirt, but you may get arrested wearing it!

Crusoe - another week closer to having your little one home with you!

Giggly - can't believe how far along you and J are!

Mini-me - the first Abroadie babe of 2009 for you, lots of positive vibes for an easy birth, and I hope the GD clears up quickly once your littlie is here.

Lexey - thinking of you and sending huge hugs your way.

Safarigirl - so glad you had such a lovely hol in New York over Christmas, I love NY!

Steve and San - nice to see you postinng again, and good luck for your visit to Penny later this month.

Nothing interesting to report from my end - can't believe I'm back at work tomorrow.  We've just had a really nice break catching up with chums I've neglected over the last year and realising how lucky we are to have them.  And also really lucky to have my FF's.....

Lots of love to everyone  

Lesley xxxxx


----------



## nats210

very late sorry  but Pen Pos that is just wonderful news delighted for you, you must be over the moon.
Mrs Bunny delighted for you too, enjoy.
What a great start to 2009 long may it continue.
Nats
xx


----------



## cat68

A belated HAPPY NEW YEAR to all you lovely abroadies ladies 

Wow so much has happened in a week or so between christmas and new year.

I've spent the last hour catching up on everybodies news while waiting for my home made banana loaf to bake in the oven. Smells delicious hope it tastes as good! 

Lexy- Thinking of you hun, so sad to hear about your dad, I've sent you a pm as you always support us abroadies when we are going through it. 

Pen- Congratulations on your pregnancy, those HCG levels are going the right way up and up 

Alma May- I am so pleased that you saw your little bean on the scan recently, it must be so exciting to think that you will meet him/her in August. You so deserve it after what you've been through. It also gives me hope that I can get pg with own eggs 

Bonnie- Hi love, glad you had a nice christmas with your three young uns. Your twins must be nearly 1 now. I bet they are so cute 

Mrs Bunny- Congratulations to you as well my love, again the HCG levels are rising nicely and not long before the 1st scan.  

Giggly Girl- I see that your surrogate is 15 weeks. Thta's gone so fast, I bet you can't wait to see your little one.

Jaydi- Another pg lady and 10 weeks already. So pleased for you love and hope you are putting your feet up and letting Dh wait on you! Are you having another scan soon? Thanks for all the support you gave me when I was going through the rough time with the 2 tx's. 

Crusoe- Less than a month to go to your matching panel for the adoption and you get to meet your little boy. Best wishes 

Deb- How are you and your 2 little ladies? 

Ellie- Yet again another pg lady ha ha! How are you hun, I hope it's going well 

Lesley- Ikwym about having good friends that you may not see as often as you like through the year but at christmas you all get together and you get that warm fuzzy glow  How are you hun, and what is your next move? 

Larkles- I don't think we've met but I wish you all the best with your tx journey 

Laura- I think that you at the same stage of pg as Jaydi if i remember correctly. I hope you are keeping well and looking forward to your scan.  

Sasha- How are you love, I've been thinking of you.  Hope you and Bella had a good christmas and hope that your dreams come true in 2009.  

Mini Me- Not long to go now before you meet your little one. Is it 2 weeks? Very best wishes 

Izzy- 14 weeks already for you my love, that's so exciting. How is your other little one? 

Safarigirl- Hope you are keeping well hun 

Bloobs- Happy new year to you love, how's it going? 


Steve and San, Tea, Nats and Diva D, I don't think we've spoken before but I wish you all the best on your IF journeys, and hope that there are many more BFP's this year. 

I can't believe how many ladies on this thread are either newly pg, about to give birth or meeting their sons/daughter's through other options but it's fabby 

Just an update on me:

I fly to Invimed, Warsaw on friday for my 2nd and hopefully last tx which will be a FET. I was looking through my IF notes from the clinic and I have a 4 and a 5 cell embryo grade 1/2 left.   that they thaw out successfully and this time stick once transferred, as don't think I can go through more heartbreak again. Please   for me while I'm away and hopefully I will be able to join Pen, Alma May, Mrs B, Giggly, Jaydi, Crusoe, Ellie, Laura, Izzy and Mini Me in the 2009 bundle of joy arrivals.


Love and Hugs
Cat xx


----------



## Laura68

Cat

Hello and Happy New Year.  What a great post!  Must have taken you hours to work out where everyone was up to.  It's a very useful update!

Just wanted to say, great to hear you are off to Warsaw, and wanted to wish you every possible bit of luck for this treatment.    It's your turn!!  Keep us posted.  

Hello to everyone else too.  I've been having a big attack of anxiety as I approach the 12 week scan in ten days.  I knew I would feel scared after last time anyway, but then I just found out that the only other girl on FF having identical twins has lost them at 14 weeks.  The news has left me reeling as we had been emailing each other regularly and comparing notes. All her other scans had been fine.  I am absolutely terrified the same will happen to me.  I don't seem to have any bump at all, no real weight gain in particular, and I keep thinking that by now, 10.5 weeks, with twins, surely I would be showing in some way?  My friend says I have "thickened out" a bit round the middle, but that's just because I never stop eating.... I wish I could stop thinking about what's going on in there, but I feel in a real panic now....

Hope you can offer me some magic words of reassurance!

Love panicky Laura xxx


----------



## bron11

Laura
I am 5 months now and I still over analyse and think that something will go wrong with the pregnancy.  I think this is a natural reaction, and in some respects a subconscious safety barrier.  only scans and feeling baby move gives a certain degree of reassurance,, but I don't think these feeling will stop until the baby is born.

Not sure if this helps but your not a lone.

Bron


----------



## crusoe

Laura
I'm sure your worries are entirely natural as this is such a precious pregnancy to you but I'm sure your fears are totally unfounded and the scan will confirm this. Jassie who used to post on the abroadies thread has just had triplets - (identical twin girls and another non identical girl) and all has been fine for her. I am quite sure you will be absolutely fine too. 
Sending you a hug  
Love crusoe
x


----------



## Penelope Positive

Welcome back Bluebell and thank you for your lovely message; hope you had a great break! Bonnie welcome back to you too and Lesley and Nats, never too late for congratulations thank you so much!  

Laura hope you are feeling a bit brighter today, I know it must be hard for your right now but hang in there, I’m sure everything is just fine, try not to worry sweetie  

Lexey lovely to have you back but sorry to hear about your row, how awful for you at this difficult time. Glad to hear you are still focusing on your next cycle though, how romantic 14th Feb would be!  

Hope everyone else is ok. I'm doing fine, no symptoms as yet and definately still on cloud 9 unable to believe we have done it this time.  Waiting to hear back as to what to do next, spent all these years learning everything there is to know about getting pregnant and now that I am have no idea what to do or expect - trip to the library is in order I think!  

Pen
xx


----------



## nats210

Laura I totally understand your feelings, i was the same & didn't relax until he was in my arms and the tears were flowing. I used to tick the calendar every week and was reading the rough guide to pregnancy but would only read the week I had just finished. Mad i know. everyone gets nervous before a scan and sad news certainly raises the anxiety levels but there isn't a reason why anything should go wrong for you.

Pen you made me laugh I remember being in the same boat thinking now what i do I do - nothing sit back and enjoy, relax  and keep giving your tummy a little hug.

Lexey don't worry about the 13th it could be lucky for you. Sorry to hear about the row, you certainly don't need that now at such a sad time  

Cat best of luck let's hope you carry on bring back a positive.
xx


----------



## Skirtgirl

Laura, it is natural for you to be worried. I worried every single day of my twin pregnancy( all for no reason) In fact I was still worriying as they were snipping then out!!!!!  Then I have spent the past 5 years worrying about them and still have to go in twice a night to check they are breathing!!!
Twin pregnancies can have problems of course but that is why you get so much more attention. I know loads and loads of twin mummies that had absolutely no problems and even those who did ended up with perfect babies at the end.
I think it absolutely amazing that you are having identical twins, you will make a very special mummy.

Pen I dont think you actually have to do anthing while you are pregnant!! your body will do it all for you whether you want it to or not(and there are some not bits!!!!) the worrying bit is at the other end when you decide enough is enough and you need not to be pg any more!!!!!
But it is fun to buy loads of books and magazines and wallow in being PREGNANT!!! also dont forget the very important shopping! Maternity clothes , baby clothes the nursery and the most important thing THE PRAM!!!!

I am still in denial with no symptoms other than a slightly tight waistband and extreme tiredness both of which can be down to christmas!!  Off to see the midwife today(dont want to go) and the consultant tomorrow for another scan to see if my little bean has hung on in there or I have eaten too much chocolate!!!


----------



## Laura68

Hi Abroadies

Thank you all so much for your reassuring words.  I do feel a lot better today.  I know I am worrying because of the news my FF friend got, rather than my own news, and that's what I have to keep reminding myself.  I am also feeling absolutely dreadful - sick, tired and dizzy.  Nearly passed out on the train to work as I had to stand, and of course, it being London, no-one offered the pale, sweaty women swaying about and putting her head on a seatback a place to sit!  So I am hoping all these symptoms are reassurance something is still happening in there.  Thank you all for writing back to me - it really does help!

Skirtgirl - your symptoms sound pregnancy not Xmas related.  Don't forget, there's only one in there this time which might account for you not having morning sickness, and still feeling relatively normal compared to when you had twins.  It will be great for you to have another scan tomorrow and give you some good news.  Good luck, hon.

Nat - that's exactly how I feel!  I daren't read too far ahead in any pregnancy book.  I know the 12 weeks scan is the biggie, so I can't wait to get it out the way.

Pen - it's a funny feeling isn't it! You've worked so hard to get pregnant, it's like you expect to have to do something else now.  But you don't - all you have to do is enjoy it and relax til your first scan.  And hope those symptoms don't kick in too early.

Lexey - so sorry to hear about the argument.  Sometimes a death in tha family brings out the worst in people.  But sounds like you know you did the right thing.  As for your next TX - it'll be here before you know if, and isn't the 13th lucky in Germany or somewhere?

Crusoe - I was actually reading a bit about Jassie the other day, and saw she had just had her triplets.  It did make me feel better reading about an even more complicated pregnancy, that had all gone smoothly.  

Bron thanks hon.  Hope your little one is growing well and you are over all that nasty morning sickness.

Lesley - sounds lovely, all that catching up with friends.  It's great when you realise you still get one really well even when you haven't see each other for a while.  The sign of true friendship.

Bonnie - hope your twins have recovered from colds and flus.  That'll be great to take them all home to see the rellies.  Will you do it alone?  Three little ones on a long flight sounds like a tough thing for one woman to handle!

Cat - hope you're feeling positive and looking forward to your trip.

Bluebell - yes it's been quite a busy couple of weeks on the thread!!  Welcome back, hope you had a great trip.

Mrs Bunny - how are you?  Feet up and feeling good I hope.

Same to you, Jaydi.  When id your next scan?

Hello to everyone else, and thanks again for all your posts.

Laura xx


----------



## MrsBunny

WOW, such a lot of posting going on here, and all good!

Bluebell, thanks for your lovely message. Hope you had a good break. Thinking of you lots  

Lexey, sorry your Dad's death has caused a rift in the family. Good that you have no regrets or guilt. I hope you get on ok with all the arrangements and sorting out. Sometimes it's good to be busy at this time, but do take care of yourself remember. Your tx in Feb will be here before you know it and I'm hoping that the message you passed through your Dad will be answered positively.    

Laura, glad you have been reassured by the girls' messages. It's always difficult to hear about bad news especially from those in similar situations to us. After all we go through, I don't think any of us are totally confident about things until our babies are born. But your symptoms sound very pregnant to me! And I'm sure everything will be fine. Big hug  

Cat, glad to hear that you are off to Warsaw this week for your FET.  I'll be keeping everything crossed that you come back with 2 lovely embies safely on board     

Mini-me, lots of luck for the forthcoming birth. Hope all goes smoothly, will be thinking of you xx

Lesley, glad you had a good Christmas and spent quality time with friends, catching up. Hope being back at work is ok for you too xx

Bonnie, glad you didn't get the flu, and that you had a 'light' Christmas with the twins. I hope DD enjoyed herself with her Dad. It will be fantastic to take your family to the US for a visit this year - something lovely to look forward too (well, much better than looking forward to more tx for a change   )

Jaydi, maybe it won't be long now before the in-laws are a bit more cheerful. You're nearly 12 weeks aren't you? That's the magic "it's ok now" time - maybe they'll be believe it then. I really hope so. But lovely that you are finding enthusiasm for your pregnancy elsewhere, not to mention from Mr Jaydi  

DivaB, have you decided on your next step yet? Athens or Ceram? Both? Hope you've had a good Christmas break x

Pen, how are you? still on cloud 9 I expect. Any symptoms yet?  I just feel different really. Occasional waves of slight nausea and I can feel my heart beating quite a lot - this may be the steroids? At least I think this means my blood flow must be ok. I'm thinking of getting a book too. There are loads of websites you can look at as well to get step by step development and hints and tips. I'll send you a PM soon so we can chat.

I'm feeling ok thanks, even after having all the family here this weekend. The worst thing was being squashed on the sofa! DH was magnificent, doing almost everything. I've got a scan booked for Jan 17th, when technically I'll be just over 7 weeks. My GP is being great, and has referred me to the obstetrics unit already as she thinks I am a 'complex' case and she needs 'extra input' to the pregnancy!! so that's good. And she's prescribed all my meds including the steroids and clexane (was totally shocked at how much progesterone and oestrogen I'm taking until I reminded her that my body isn't producing any naturally!) I've been quite open with her about the donor egg thing and I feel like I might be one of the topics on the practice meeting agenda! I don't mind this, especially if it helps them to help someone else in the future. 

Big hello to everyone else - Safarigirl, Bron, Nats, Skirtgirl, Alma May, Sasha, Larkles, Crusoe, Giggly, Izzy, San and Steve and anyone else
love
Mrs Bunny xxx


----------



## Skirtgirl

I have just had another scan and finally they have confirmed that my little bean has stopped growing and the heartbeat is no longer. Really gutted obviously but not surprised if I am honest. Just go 1 hr to get it together before the school run.


----------



## Laura68

Oh no Skirtgirl, so sorry to read your news.... you really have been on a rollercoaster the last couple of weeks.  Your little bean obviously didn't want to give up without a fight.  It's so sad it didn't hang on in there.  Sending you lots of love and hugs while you deal with your news.  Make sure you give your little twins an extra big hug when you see them.

Love Laura xxx


----------



## MrsBunny

I'm so very sorry Skirtgirl. I was so hoping it would be good news for you today.  

Look after yourself and know that we're here for you if you need us.

  

Mrs Bunny xxx


----------



## Laura68

Mrs B

Lovely to hear from you.  Glad you are feeling "different" - that fluttery heart might well be the steroids, or it could be the pregnancy hormones kicking in, or just your general excitement at the news!  That's brilliant your GP was so helpful.  My GP surgery is useless.  The last time I went, I had to practically beg her to convert a foreign prescription for progesterone.  It was like I was asking for heroine!  And she seemed startled by my IVF history, even though it's not that long or nearly as complicated as a lot of peoples'.  She actually said to me "I'm not sure I've dealt with anyone with such a complex obstetric history as you" and made me feel like a freak!  So I'm pleased yours has been so supportive - it will make a huge difference as you go along.  How nice you and Pen can compare notes on the journey!  So the 17th will be here before you know it and we'll all be waiting with you!

xx


----------



## RSMUM

Skirtgirl - so sorry to read your news hun - my heart goes out to you

xx


----------



## cat68

Skirtgirl- I'm so sorry to hear about your little bean. Sending you masses of    
Cat xx


----------



## mini-me

Skirtgirl - so sorry to hear about your little bean.  Thinking of you.    

mini-me
xxx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Skirtgirl, I am so so sorry to read your news you must be devasted.  Take care of yourself, we are all thinking of you   I wish there was something we could do to help, but I know there isn't.

So very sad for you.

Pen
xxx


----------



## Sasha B

So sorry Skirtgirl. Your little one put up a brave fight. It is heartbreaking when you loose a little life. I know it won't make it any easier but there are lots of us who have been through it and we are here to support you as and when you feel you need it. 

Much love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## shadowseeker

Skirtgirl - I am so sorry to read your news, please take care of yourself.

Lexey - How are you doing hun, hope you are trying to give yourself a little "me time".

Pen Poss - sorry its so late but Congratulations, i bet you are still in shock, rest up now.

Everyone else -  not been posting much lately but thinking of you all, 

Take care

San xx


----------



## bron11

Skirtgirl - just repeating what everyone else has said, so sorry for you and hubby - be kind to each other.  Take care bron


----------



## ElleJay

Oh Skirtgirl - this is such dreadful news, I am so sorry that you have lost your little one.

Thinking of you, take care of yourself - lots of love and hugs

Lesley xxx


----------



## AlmaMay

Skirtgirl - I'm so sad and upset to read your news  
Please try and look after yourself.


----------



## Babyrocks

Skirtgirl , so so tough. You have had such ups and downs- your hopes raised and then dashed again. My prayers are with you. This is such a tough path.


----------



## Jaydi

Skirtgirl I'm so very sorry to hear your news.  Your little one was such a fighter and kept your hopes going.  We are all thinking of you and sending love and hugs.      

Take care of each other.  It must be extra hard having to hold it together when you're with the twins.  Love to you all  

Jaydi xxx


----------



## nats210

Skirtgirl i am so sorry to hear your news, take care
nats
x


----------



## Grumpygirl

Skirtgirl, thinking of you.   Have a hug, lovey. xx


----------



## HEM

Skirtgirl 
I am so sorry to hear your sad news, take care
Helen x


----------



## three_stars

Dear Skirtgirl,

I echo everyone's previous feelings.         
I know that feeling of seeing the sun shining at the end of the dark tunnel only to have it grow dim and then all go black and empty again...so sorry this turned out this way for you.  I hope DH is giving you plenty of hugs and the twins lots of distraction at the moment.  

Hugs to you...    
Bonnie


----------



## cat68

Hi Ladies,

Skirtgirl- So sorry again about your m/c. Unfortunately it's more common than you think but the pain can be quite unbearable when it happens. Be kind to yourself and cry lots if it helps, it eases the feelings of helplessness and sadness. 

Laura- I'm sure that you will be absolutely fine and the twins will be flourishing. Sorry to hear that your feeling unwell, hope you feel better soon. 

Lexey- Sorry to hear about the family rift, hope you can work through it. Good luck with the tx in Feb, thanks for the positive pm's 

Bron- was wondering how you were getting on. Wow 5 months pg already. very best wishes 

Sasha- Thanks for your text the other day, appreciate the support 

Mrs Bunny- Good luck with your scan on the 17th 

hello to Bonnie, Jaydi, Giggly, Hem, Pen, Deb, Mini Me, Babyrocks, Nats, San, DivaB, Lesley and Alma May.

Well I go to Warsaw tomorrow for FET(natural) hope I ov in the next couple of days as I'm only there till Tues. I will have to wrap up warm as it's probably colder than here. When I went last summer it was in the 30's, so so hot!!!  I'm taking my laptop with me to keep in touch and staying in a lovely looking accom in the old town for a bit of luxury. Makes a change from staying at the 
Metropol where the traffic is so loud and you can't get any sleep.

Love and Hugs
Cat xx 







Hello to Bonnie, jaydi


----------



## Sasha B

Dear Cat,

Will be thinking &    that your lovely frosties survive the thaw with flying colours & snuggle in tight.

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## ElleJay

Hi Cat - really good luck for your trip to Warsaw - will be thinking of you and keeping everything crossed for your natural FET - sounds good already!

Lots of love

Lesley xxx


----------



## Laura68

Good luck Cat!    
Hoping your trip goes really well and that your little frosties flourish.  Keep warm and positive.  Let us know how it goes.  Sending you lots of love and  .


Skirtgirl - hope you are doing OK hon.  Been thinking of you.

Hello everyone else.  Hope you are surviving the freeze.  We have no water as 3 mains around us have burst...!

Laura xxx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Good luck Cat, hope everything goes well for you    

Lexey I know how tough today is going to be for you. Be kind to yourself  

Skirtgirl, my thoughts very much with you still. Hope the twins are helping with your pain right now I can only imagine how awful you must feel at the moment but hopefully they will bring you some joy at this diffcult time.

Laura how are you doing sweetie? Mrs B hope all is well with you today.

I am getting increasingly frustrated/worried/concerned about the lack of apparent symptoms still. No sickness, boobies not really sore or anything so of course am worried but know that everyone is different so hoping I am just lucky so far.  We are still not 6 weeks yet so guess its very early.  I guess as I didnt have any implantation bleeding and my HCG was relatively low (and mainly because we cannot believe we have been this lucky!) I am just looking for confirmation.  Scan is booked for a week Monday but it seems such a long way off still.  Mrs B and I have been comparing notes (thanks Mrs B!) and apart from being a bit tearful and clumsy and a tad on the podgy side (probably down to Podgey-nova/steroids/clexane) I feel completely normal.

Any reassuring stories would be much appreciated  

Hope everyone is well and enjoying the cold snap, its so pretty here at the moment, good stew weather!

Take care lovely abroadies

Pen
xxx


----------



## RSMUM

Pen - I didn't get sore boobs - both times - until about 12 weeks and I distinctly remember going for my firt scan at 6 weeks with Rhianna feeling smug that I didn't feel sick, same at 7 weeks but then by week 8 I was starting to be  - didn;t get any wierd food cravings or anything either - and this time, these only started around week 8/9.

Hope this helps..hang in there

XXX


----------



## Skirtgirl

Pen you have to stay positive!!! 

When I looked into it loads of people said they had no symptoms and many said they didn't kick in until 8 weeks or later. I would say it is still quite early. When I was pg with the twins and I had a bhcg of 800 on test day I was only mildly nauseous and had slighlty sore boobs in the early stages so dont read anything into it.

I am really hoping for you and Mrs B that you get great results with your scans and you can give us all a big lift in a week or so

Good Luck Cat it all is getting very exciting!!!

Lexey


----------



## shadowseeker

Lexey - Today won't be easy but just try and remember the good time you had with your dad, we are all thinking of you today.

love and     

San and Steve xxx


----------



## mini-me

Morning ladies!

Cat - good luck for your FET (my little one was a frostie    ).    
Hope it's not too cold, wrap up warm.  

Skirtgirl - thinking of you.  

Lexey - thinking of you today sweetie.  

Pen - my 'symptoms' were erratic - funny metallic taste in my mouth for one day only!!  I had no sickness at all and only felt nauseous when I slept on an air bed when we had visitors - probably had nothing to do with the pg!  I only had sore boobs sporadically. Even now, my boobs aren't that sensitive, but I don't tell DH that!  I remember posting my concerns on the abroadies bumps and babies, and the ladies put my mind at rest.    

Hope it's ok to post this here, but I'm being induced on Monday evening due to mild gestational diabetes (controlled by diet),  hypothyroid, ivf and my age.  Would rather go myself and not convinced it is 100% necessary yet, but I really trust my consultant who has been with me before transfer so I agreed to it.  DH wanted it even earlier as he's worried about my weight loss (6lb lighter than when I feel pg, I'm around a size 10 now), but cons said that would not affect the babe.  I suppose I did win one battle, when one of the diabetic team wanted to induce me at 38 weeks which I resisted as I'm not on insulin - was backed up by my cons , midwife etc so I wasn't being too difficult!

Love and best wishes to all,
mini-me
xxx


----------



## Laura68

Lexey - hope you give your Dad a great send off today.  It will be hard to say goodbye, but I remember I found my own Dad's funeral very uplifting, as well as sad - so many people came from far and wide, I realised how loved he was by others apart from me.  I hope you find it the same for you.   

Pen - I was exactly like you - completely lacking in any symptoms at 6 weeks.  I remember prodding my boobs constantly, testing if they hurt.  One guy at work even caught me doing it, with a distracted look on my face.... very embarrassing.  But, I have to agree with everyone else, it's really early for symptoms generally.  I didn't even feel tired at 5 - 6 weeks - was still bouncing around full of energy, no nausea or heightened sense of smell.  Then at 7 weeks I started to feel a little bit tired and occassionally nauseous, and by 8 / 9 weeks I was fully into dreadful constant morning sickness, which is even worse now! (Though I am not complaining).  My boobs didn't hurt or change til week 9/10.  You will soon get those reassuring signs - or you might be one of the lucky ones who have no nasty symptoms at all.    Everyone is different.  For now, just enjoy feeling well and try not to worry.  Not long till you see your little bean!

Mrs B hope you're feeling good at the moment too.  

Mini Me - sounds like you have a great team around you and that your concerns have been listened to.  My friend was induced and the labour went very fast - which I'm sure is a good thing.  How exciting you will meet your little babe at last!  Good luck hon.  We look forward to seeing news of the arrival.  I know we don't always post about births and babies here, but it's lovely to know your news and gives us all hope, I think.

Hello to everyone else.  Hope you're all doing well.

Laura x


----------



## Jaydi

Hi Abroadies

Lexey - thinking of you and sending you lots of love and hugs today      

Cat - good luck!!      

Skirtgirl - lots of hugs for you  

Mini-me you will soon have your little boy in your arms - how amazing   Will be thinking of you on Monday.

Pen - be kind to your (.)(.)  mine still haven't been sore and I'm over 11 weeks now.  Also the consultant told me that on the steroids you shouldn't experience nausea - although I've still managed it!  But not at 6 weeks.  You're on another 2ww waiting for your scan aren't you?  

Mrs Bunny - hope you're hanging in there too.  Lots of love x x x  

Laura hope you're doing ok and having lots of chance to rest.

DivaB - how are you?  

I had an EPU scan this week and the baby is fine. The empty sac from the other twin is still there but should disappear in time.  Then we were given the bombshell that they could see a large fibroid.  I felt so upset - I had hoped all that was behind me.  It doesn't seem to be in a risky place for the baby but will find out more when I have later scans.  They said it can cause lots of pain as the pregnancy develops and more complications for delivery.  I've been feeling a bit low about it - would love some reassuring stories if anyone else has had this.  Anyway I saw the midwife this morning for the first time and she was lovely and has arranged for me to see a consultant in a few weeks so I now seem to be in the system for getting monitored more regularly.  Today was the first time anyone has asked me if I'm taking folic acid - surely they should be checking that much earlier??

Lots of love to everyone.  Keep warm  

Jaydi xxx


----------



## mini-me

Jaydi - I've got a fibroid at the top of my womb growing outwards (subserosal , I think).  It hasn't grown in my pregnancy, in fact it hasn't affected it at all and I've had no pain from it.  The position matters when it covers the cervix as then a c-section is needed.  Hope that helps honey.  
Glad to hear all is well and those extra scans are lovely as you get to see the baby more often!


Love mini-me
xxx


----------



## Laura68

Hi Jaydi

Firstly, congratulations on seeing your baby!  Did you actually get to see him/her properly this time?  Could you see fingers and toes?  I hope it was a magical moment for you and DH.

So sorry you now have another thing to worry about - honestly, I really feel that for all of us that have had fertility problems, any pregnancy should come with a cast iron guarantee of no problems... I hope you feel reassured by the two lovely posts from Mini M and Diva B.  Two success stories despite fibroids.  The good thing is, they have seen it early and you will now get extra special treatment and close monitoring.  I'm glad you liked your MW.  It's so important to have someone sympathetic and who you like.   - try not to feel too down.  You have a little baby growing healthy and strong inside you, just focus on that lovely news.  

Love Laura xx


----------



## Jaydi

Oh thanks guys you have made me feel happier already.  

Diva you are so lovely ringing your friend to find out more.

Mini-me my fibroid is intramural (in the wall of the uterus).  No one spotted it on earlier scans so maybe it's grown quickly.  They did say it's high in the uterus so not such a risk to the baby.

Laura we're having a private NT scan on 20th as they're not offered on the NHS in this area.  So far the EPU scans haven't really shown us much - they say the monitor doesn't rotate round for me to see!  DH sees more than me.  And they won't let me have a scan photo even though they take loads for the file.  I wish they would show me the baby properly so I can believe it's really ok - or even there at all!  We did see a bit more this time but just a fleeting glimpse - it's a shame they don't see reassurance as part of the care they offer.  But I'm contented that the sonographer was happy with what she saw.  This time my mind was in a spin about the fibroid news.  The midwife was great today and booked me in for the consultant  I really wanted - they seem keen to be independent and not get dictated to by the hospital it was really refreshing.  I didn't tell her about having donor eggs though (there is no box for donor conception DE or DS on the computer!) and she was concerned about my age and was pushing me to go straight for an amniocentesis which we won't do.  I'll tell the private scan people about the age of the donor though as it makes a difference to the tests doesn't it?

So far with all our meetings we've found they pretty much ignore DH.  They focus entirely on me - no eye contact with him or asking his name like he's the taxi driver or something.  It's rather sad isn't it?

A bizarre thing today was the midwife had to tick a box to say she'd discussed domestic abuse with me - but she did it in front of DH.  I was tempted to show her my heparin bruises but couldn't be sure she'd find it funny and we could suddenly end up in the social services system - bit like joking you have a bomb in your luggage at the airport  .  But anyway - it can't be sensible to ask about domestic violence with you both there?  

love to all today and extra big hugs for Lexey  

Jaydi x


----------



## Laura68

I can't believe that, Jaydi!

Bizarre that they would ask about domestic abuse in front of your husband, and therefore supposed attacker! I find it even more strange that they don't make sure you can see the baby as they scan - after all, it's as much for you and your reassuance as it is for them.  How frustrating.  And not even giving a pic, just sounds very unfair.  I mean I know some hospitals charge - our last one did - as I guess the cost can add up, but it seems very stingy to not even offer you one.  Great that you are having a private scan - am sure you will see everything, and also sure they won't treat DH like the cabbie!  

As for amnio, no you definitely don't want to do that.  The nuchal scan will, I'm sure, give you a very low risk - yes you'll definitely need to tell them the age of the donor as they use it to calculate the risk.  They'll also may do the blood test on you, which, combined with the scan, gives an even more accurate reading.  Your donor was young, it'll all be fine, and it'll be great for you to finally see your baby - you should be able to see a lot by then.

Fingers crossed the fibroid starts shrinking too.

xx


----------



## nats210

Lexey thinking of you today.

Jaydi just so you know i never discussed the age of my donor with anyone so i wouldn't worry. We didn't have the amnio and the scan just showed everything looked healthy, we didn't go for a specific nuchal scan. As for symptoms I didn't have any to start with then around 8/9 weeks morning sickness until about 17 weeks! Boobs were fine all along, awful isn't it but this 2ww is worse than the first. Relaz and try not to worry.

Take care all
nats
x


----------



## Penelope Positive

Thank you lovely RSMUM, Skirtgirl, Mini-me, Laura, DivaB and Jaydi for yet again putting my mind at rest  .  I really appreciate you all posting with your own personal symptoms stories. It does seem to vary enormously doesn’t it but will try to beat myself over the head as instructed   and just wait. 

Am being my usual impatient self I guess but really just looking for reassurance.  My scan is not this Monday DivaB but a week Monday but think I will take your advice anyway and make sure DH pampers me this weekend whilst I take it easy  

Mini-Me how exciting for you with only a couple of days to go, are you feeling ready? I hope everything goes well for you and can’t wait to hear your news. Lots of love and hugs to you!  

Laura you did make me chuckle with your (.)(.) story, I got caught by DH looking to see if the veins were any more prominent or if my nipples had got darker yet, how daft!  

Jaydi that’s really interesting about not suffering from morning sickness because of the steroids, I haven’t heard that before, lets hope that’s true! Although secretly I wont be happy until I am throwing my guts up, how bizarre that sounds but you know what I mean.  Don’t know anything about fibroids unfortunately but hopefully what the other girls have posted has given you some reassurance you are right that once we get our much longed for BFP’s we should have a guarantee of plain sailing shouldn’t we, still am sure all will be fine, try not to worry honey. Its rubbish that the NHS wont work things so that you can see your own scan pictures, I would kick up a fuss but that’s just me.

You raised an interesting issue with the donor eggs thing. I don’t want anyone to know and hadn’t planned on telling my GP/hospital as I don’t see why they need to know. They cannot force you to have an amnio can they and we were just planning on a nuchal which should be enough shouldn’t it? Guess we haven't thought very far ahead yet!

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend.  Lexey hope you get through the day ok, my thoughts are with you and Skirtgirl today.

Pen
xx


----------



## Skirtgirl

As regards amnio and nuchal scans I was told ( I managed to get an hour long booking in appointment in while waiting to be told I had lost the pregnancy!!!)  That I didn't have to have anything if I chose not to and they thought it was my own eggs and I am 40 next week so higher risk. They  can't make you do anything!


----------



## bron11

Cat - feeling a lot better now altough still having to take anti sickness tablets to keep the edge of things.  Really uncomfortable to sleep at night, sore backs and pain in sides no matter what way i sleep.  Husband snoring not helping, but baby now moving so this is really reassuring.
Good luck for forthcoming trip.

Lexey - thoughts with u, you will be kept so busy that it is only when things settle down that u really will have time and space to grieve.  Look after yourself.


Pen - sign will be forthcoming so don't over worry, easier said than done.  I have to say i did keep doing pregnancy test upto 8 week scan to make sure it was true.  Not the healthiest thing to do, but it helped.  It was only from 12 weeks on wards that the sickness really hit, which i hope u don't get.

Mini-me - all the best, how exciting.

Jaydi - glad things are progressing for you, try not to worry u seem to be getting good support, esp from the other more wiser girls on here.  Photo graphs are nice to have - it should not be long till u's get some.  And no they should never ask about domestic violence issues in front of partner, as this is standard protocol now - funny though I was not even asked!

Hi to everyone else - hope all is well.


----------



## Martha Moo

New home this way ladies

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=171493.0

wishing lots of love luck and 

Em


----------

